# Closing Time! 2021 and 2022 Edition



## hhisc16

Attached is the closing time page for 2021 and 2022.
The document is editable for anyone that wants to add to it!
The document shows the time period between deed recorded and club id vs. points loaded in 2021 and 2022.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Fsm2PXgAWw5rBtpqHhcEXt0rnOIohI-ayFTA_iNg2w8/edit#gid=0

HOME!

Here is where to find your deed in FL:
https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp

Here is where to find your deed in SC:
https://rod.beaufortcountysc.gov/BrowserViewDMP/


----------



## hhisc16

Post #2 reserved for how to post correctly: (make sure to post a link for broker!)
Home Resort:
Broker:
Title Company:
Offer made:
Offer accepted:
Sent to ROFR:
Passed ROFR:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Divaofdisney

Awesome!! Thanks so much.


----------



## hhisc16

Home Resort: HHI
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 2/20
Offer accepted: 2/20
Sent to ROFR: 2/22
Passed ROFR: 3/16
Closing docs received: 4/20
Closing docs returned: 4/20
Closing: 4/29
Deed recorded: 4/30
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## hhisc16

Home Resort: HHI
Broker: https://www.****************.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 5/6
Offer accepted: 5/6
Sent to ROFR: 5/7
Passed ROFR:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Angela0917

Home Resort:  BWV
Broker:  https://www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American Title Insurance
Offer made: 2/9/2021
Offer accepted: 2/10/2021
Sent to ROFR: 2/22/2021 
Passed ROFR: 3/15/2021
Closing docs received: 4/1/2021
Closing docs returned: 4/2 (mine), 4/21 (sellers)
Closing: 4/23/2021
Deed recorded: 4/26/2021
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account


----------



## hhisc16

Updated to reflect the email process as faster than forever phone calls to Disney for your club ID.
Thanks to Element_of_Fun


----------



## huskerfanatic7

hhisc16 said:


> Updated to reflect the email process as faster than forever phone calls to Disney for your club ID.
> Thanks to elementoffun



i copy and pasted that email address on my i phone and when i try to send it says that it's an invalid address


----------



## hhisc16

huskerfanatic7 said:


> i copy and pasted that email address on my i phone and when i try to send it says that it's an invalid address


Make sure to check the spelling when you copy and paste. I had to do it on my laptop for it to work for some reason.
I just emailed the link and got an automatic response that looked legit from Disney. (10 business days! haha)


----------



## huskerfanatic7

hhisc16 said:


> Make sure to check the spelling when you copy and paste. I had to do it on my laptop for it to work for some reason.
> I just emailed the link and got an automatic response that looked legit from Disney. (10 business days! haha)
> [/QUOTE
> 
> It worked when i manually typed it. Thanks!


----------



## Angela0917

I’ve emailed them 3x since 5/6 and haven’t received a response... I don’t have much faith in their email system either.


----------



## hhisc16

Angela0917 said:


> I’ve emailed them 3x since 5/6 and haven’t received a response... I don’t have much faith in their email system either.


I will update on here if I get an email back.
It said up to 10 business days to response!


----------



## Angela0917

My automatic responses have said 5 days everytime!  Yes let me know if you hear back and I will do the same.  I haven’t heard of anyone on here receiving an actual response.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I sent my email off, too. Yesterday I waited six minutes for MS. Today the wait was 43 minutes. I hung up. Both days I called just after 1 pm. Seeing the above replies is making me more angry with DVC. Not a great way to start. We pay a lot of money for this product.


----------



## hhisc16

Angela0917 said:


> My automatic responses have said 5 days everytime!  Yes let me know if you hear back and I will do the same.  I haven’t heard of anyone on here receiving an actual response.


Element_of_Fun said he got an email response the next day after sending an email to that address!
I hope we have as good of luck!


----------



## Element_of_Fun

I don't know if the above photo will show up, but what I found incredibly interesting is that I sent the email to the resales people, but member administration replied.  I redacted my personal information, but you should still be able to see the address that I originally emailed and the fact that I got a response the next day.  This is only a problem for those of us who purchase resale and are new members.


----------



## Angela0917

Element_of_Fun said:


> View attachment 575077
> 
> I don't know if the above photo will show up, but what I found incredibly interesting is that I sent the email to the resales people, but member administration replied.  I redacted my personal information, but you should still be able to see the address that I originally emailed and the fact that I got a response the next day.  This is only a problem for those of us who purchase resale and are new members.


So which email address did you use?  I can’t read the email you posted.


----------



## Element_of_Fun

Angela0917 said:


> So which email address did you use?  I can’t read the email you posted.



Yeah, I did a screen capture and wasn't able to make the font larger.  My email was to: wdw.dvc.dvd.resales@disney.com


----------



## Angela0917

Element_of_Fun said:


> Yeah, I did a screen capture and wasn't able to make the font larger.  My email was to: wdw.dvc.dvd.resales@disney.com


Ok I just sent an email to that address, and that one said 10 days.  I can imagine having that kind of reply at my work, our clients would be going crazy haha.  It’s really not acceptable for any business to take 10 days to respond.


----------



## Element_of_Fun

Angela0917 said:


> Ok I just sent an email to that address, and that one said 10 days.  I can imagine having that kind of reply at my work, our clients would be going crazy haha.  It’s really not acceptable for any business to take 10 days to respond.



It's a disheartening auto-reply, but it doesn't keep you from getting an earlier response.  Like I said, I got a response the next day.  I really think this route works for those contracts that are fairly far along - meaning 1 of the 2 initial pieces of information has already happened on Disney's end.  A perpetual barrage of emails to MA isn't going to help any of us . . .  With that said, I know you've gotten the email with the activation code, so I hope this route works for you.  Please let me know if it does.  I've been way too distracted at work today - but have gotten vested now in others' getting to where I am.  That's probably because the home stretch (after closing period) was the absolute worst of the whole resale process for me!!!


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Element_of_Fun said:


> It's a disheartening auto-reply, but it doesn't keep you from getting an earlier response.  Like I said, I got a response the next day.  I really think this route works for those contracts that are fairly far along - meaning 1 of the 2 initial pieces of information has already happened on Disney's end.  A perpetual barrage of emails to MA isn't going to help any of us . . .  With that said, I know you've gotten the email with the activation code, so I hope this route works for you.  Please let me know if it does.  I've been way too distracted at work today - but have gotten vested now in others' getting to where I am.  That's probably because the home stretch (after closing period) was the absolute worst of the whole resale process for me!!!



As you put it, "The home stretch does seem the worst." Yep. Seems like  just going in circles. Good thing is, I don't need to use up points any time soon.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I got my number. That was fast. Hope everyone else has the same luck. My points are there!!


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

Its been almost three weeks since my deed was recorded. I'm currently on the chat to see what the status is since I'm already a member buying resale with the same UY. Updates coming!


----------



## GreyTami

Anyone have a closing scheduled for today and not hear anything?


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

M:SpilotISTC12 said:


> Its been almost three weeks since my deed was recorded. I'm currently on the chat to see what the status is since I'm already a member buying resale with the same UY. Updates coming!


Nothing was found yet. They said maybe sometime next week. The wait continues...


----------



## hhisc16

Still no email or response yet...email sent on 5/14.
Deed recorded on 4/30


----------



## hhisc16

Just got an email from the resale DVC email address this morning.
They requested the contract number and seller name for who I purchased from.
They said they did not see the closed contract, even though the deed was recorded on 4/30 and title company said Disney would get it within 24 hours?


----------



## hhisc16

Update to admin Disney email (9:52 pm last night!)
1. 2-3 weeks transfer from the date of documents received
2. 2 emails will come: 1 for activation code and 1 for Club ID Number
3. Member Services handles the transferring of points (3-5 business days)


----------



## Lexxiefern

hhisc16 said:


> Update to admin Disney email (9:52 pm last night!)
> 1. 2-3 weeks transfer from the date of documents received
> 2. 2 emails will come: 1 for activation code and 1 for Club ID Number
> 3. Member Services handles the transferring of points (3-5 business days)


So you have to wait another 2-3 weeks??? Sorry that stinks


----------



## hhisc16

Lexxiefern said:


> So you have to wait another 2-3 weeks??? Sorry that stinks


The email from admin said I should start getting the Disney emails this week. They saw my name/contract in the pile though.
My closing was on 4/30, but documents were not sent to Disney until 5/4?


----------



## Lexxiefern

hhisc16 said:


> The email from admin said I should start getting the Disney emails this week. They saw my name/contract in the pile though.
> My closing was on 4/30, but documents were not sent to Disney until 5/4?


I closed 4/28 but my deed didn’t record until 4/30. Contract was showing in my account yesterday (5/17) so just waiting on points to load. Hopefully you will hear something today


----------



## hhisc16

Lexxiefern said:


> I closed 4/28 but my deed didn’t record until 4/30. Contract was showing in my account yesterday (5/17) so just waiting on points to load. Hopefully you will hear something today


Thank you for your update! 
I keep watching your dates  since it is closest to mine!


----------



## GreyTami

GreyTami said:


> Anyone have a closing scheduled for today and not hear anything?


So I have answers!  Hubby was getting frustrated as no one was telling us why we weren’t closed (should have closed by Fri 5/14) nor sharing with us what was going on,  Title co said they were waiting on funds from seller, I’m like huh?!?  Broker finally told us that sellers owed more on loan than we purchased for, so they had to send funds as well.  Ahhhh!  I had never thought about that.  Happy to have closed today!


----------



## GreyTami

Update 

Home: CCV@WL
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/17/2021
Offer accepted: 3/24/2021
Sent to ROFR: 3/27/2021
Passed ROFR: 4/22/2021
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received: 5/3/2021
Closing docs returned: 5/7/2021
Funds wired: 5/11/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 5/10/2021
Closing: 5/18/2021
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## hhisc16

Just got the one-time activation code email...how long before the club id email normally?


----------



## GreyTami

Update 

Home: CCV@WL
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/17/2021
Offer accepted: 3/24/2021
Sent to ROFR: 3/27/2021
Passed ROFR: 4/22/2021
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received: 5/3/2021
Closing docs returned: 5/7/2021
Funds wired: 5/11/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 5/10/2021
Closing: 5/18/2021
Deed recorded:  5/19/2021
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## hhisc16

Home Resort: HHI
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 2/20
Offer accepted: 2/20
Sent to ROFR: 2/22
Passed ROFR: 3/16
Closing docs received: 4/20
Closing docs returned: 4/20
Closing: 4/29
Deed recorded: 4/30
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 5/19
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

hhisc16 said:


> Just got the one-time activation code email...how long before the club id email normally?



I don't know. I emailed wdw.dvc.dvd.resales@disney.com . I gave them my information and got a response within minutes. It seemed like I was just going in circles, with no help. That's why I turned to the boards. My points were already loaded, too.


----------



## jswoodard

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American Title Insurance
Offer made: 03/08/2021
Offer accepted: 3/8/2021
Sent to ROFR: 3/10/2021
Passed ROFR: 4/19/2021
Closing docs received: 4/23/2021
Closing docs returned: 04/26/2021
Closing: 4/28/2021
Deed recorded: 4/28/2021
Contract Showing on Membership (current member): 5/16/2021
Points in account: 5/18/2021
Whew! Finally!


----------



## Huxknits

hhisc16 said:


> Just got the one-time activation code email...how long before the club id email normally?


I got the same email today, but not the club ID email yet.


----------



## Lexxiefern

Ok so my contract showed in my account on 5/17. Still no points. Last contract showed and loaded same day. I guess I need to call today?? I think I read somewhere press 1 then 1?


----------



## hhisc16

Lexxiefern said:


> Ok so my contract showed in my account on 5/17. Still no points. Last contract showed and loaded same day. I guess I need to call today?? I think I read somewhere press 1 then 1?


I am in the same situation.
My new membership showed up on 5/19, but no points on 5/20.
Let me know how it goes for you!


----------



## Huxknits

Home: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/4/21
Offer accepted: 3/4/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/8/21
Passed ROFR: 3/29/21
Estoppel Received: 4/28/21
Closing docs received: 4/28/21
Closing docs returned: 4/28/21 (wire sent 4/30)
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/30/21
Closing: 5/4/21
Deed recorded: 5/4/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 5/20/21
Points in account: 

Received activation code yesterday, emailed this morning to get my club ID and heard back within about 30 minutes.


----------



## Lexxiefern

So I just waited on hold for 31 minutes to be told it may take ANOTHER WEEK to have my points loaded. (Contract showing in account May 17) I explained I have been thru this process before and that isn’t right. I asked to speak to a supervisor and she said she would put my name and number down for a call back.

I also sent an email. So we’ll see if anything generates from that.


----------



## hhisc16

Lexxiefern said:


> So I just waited on hold for 31 minutes to be told it may take ANOTHER WEEK to have my points loaded. (Contract showing in account May 17) I explained I have been thru this process before and that isn’t right. I asked to speak to a supervisor and she said she would put my name and number down for a call back.
> 
> I also sent an email. So we’ll see if anything generates from that.


Thank you for the update!
I hope our points are loaded soon.


----------



## hhisc16

Home Resort: HHI
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 2/20
Offer accepted: 2/20
Sent to ROFR: 2/22
Passed ROFR: 3/16
Closing docs received: 4/20
Closing docs returned: 4/20
Closing: 4/29
Deed recorded: 4/30
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 5/19
Points in account: 5/21
*Total Time: 90 days*


----------



## Lexxiefern

hhisc16 said:


> Home Resort: HHI
> Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com/
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 2/20
> Offer accepted: 2/20
> Sent to ROFR: 2/22
> Passed ROFR: 3/16
> Closing docs received: 4/20
> Closing docs returned: 4/20
> Closing: 4/29
> Deed recorded: 4/30
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 5/19
> Points in account: 5/21



Yay!! So happy your journey is done!


----------



## hhisc16

Lexxiefern said:


> Yay!! So happy your journey is done!


Journey 1: DONE (50 pts at HHI)
Journey 2: Waiting on ROFR (25 pts at HHI)


----------



## Sunnyore

hhisc16 said:


> Home Resort: HHI
> Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com/
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 2/20
> Offer accepted: 2/20
> Sent to ROFR: 2/22
> Passed ROFR: 3/16
> Closing docs received: 4/20
> Closing docs returned: 4/20
> Closing: 4/29
> Deed recorded: 4/30
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 5/19
> Points in account: 5/21
> *Total Time: 90 days*


Did you call or email to get your points to show up faster? Or it just happened on its own? I’m on the same timeline but no points yet as of right now. Don’t want to call in since I don’t have 2020 points but still so anxious to see the points in just to have it complete.


----------



## hhisc16

Sunnyore said:


> Did you call or email to get your points to show up faster? Or it just happened on its own? I’m on the same timeline but no points yet as of right now. Don’t want to call in since I don’t have 2020 points but still so anxious to see the points in just to have it complete.


I emailed for my club id, but not for my points.
I was told 3-5 business days after the club id email is when points are loaded normally.
Club id on 3/19, points on 3/21.


----------



## Sunnyore

hhisc16 said:


> I emailed for my club id, but not for my points.
> I was told 3-5 business days after the club id email is when points are loaded normally.
> Club id on 3/19, points on 3/21.


AND it’s loaded.. I truly believe that it works to come here and ask/post about a timeline and then see it happen. Just so glad it’s done! Woohoo! ☺


----------



## GirlfromTN

I have received the email with my activation code, but cannot figure out how to get the Club ID that I need to access my DVC account. I'm a new resale purchaser so don't have an existing account. I tried emailing the email address recommended on this thread (wdw.dvc.dvd.resales@disney.com), but no response; tried calling Member Administration and selecting option 2, but that just led to a long recording that eventually hung up on me; tried called Member Services and was told they cannot authenticate me to provide the Club ID because my SSN isn't on file (not sure I even provided my SSN on any document as part of closing), and the person I spoke to refused to take any other info I tried to provide (contract number, deed recording date/#, address, phone number) and just kept repeating that I had to have a club ID or member number to move forward (neither of which I have). So frustrated to be close to the end of this process and at a dead end, does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## hhisc16

GirlfromTN said:


> I have received the email with my activation code, but cannot figure out how to get the Club ID that I need to access my DVC account. I'm a new resale purchaser so don't have an existing account. I tried emailing the email address recommended on this thread (wdw.dvc.dvd.resales@disney.com), but no response; tried calling Member Administration and selecting option 2, but that just led to a long recording that eventually hung up on me; tried called Member Services and was told they cannot authenticate me to provide the Club ID because my SSN isn't on file (not sure I even provided my SSN on any document as part of closing), and the person I spoke to refused to take any other info I tried to provide (contract number, deed recording date/#, address, phone number) and just kept repeating that I had to have a club ID or member number to move forward (neither of which I have). So frustrated to be close to the end of this process and at a dead end, does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks!


Try the chat.


----------



## GirlfromTN

hhisc16 said:


> Try the chat.


Ugh, tried chat twice and they just direct me to member services.


----------



## GirlfromTN

Miraculously, I asked to speak to a manager on chat and then they were able to provide my club ID over chat. Much more helpful than member services, I suppose member services isn't authorized to provide. So, end result is that I can access my account but points not loaded yet - assuming that will happen soon!


----------



## hhisc16

GirlfromTN said:


> Miraculously, I asked to speak to a manager on chat and then they were able to provide my club ID over chat. Much more helpful than member services, I suppose member services isn't authorized to provide. So, end result is that I can access my account but points not loaded yet - assuming that will happen soon!


I was told in the email that points would be loaded 3-5 days after the account was created.


----------



## VdoesDisney

Ughh I am now in the situation you have all described but hitting dead-ends, I was told for legal reasons they cannot share my club ID or membership ID with me, that I need to provide one or the other. Does anyone know of any other way to obtain either of these numbers? The CM I spoke with said the membership number may be in my closing docs?


----------



## matt and beth

Huxknits said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 3/4/21
> Offer accepted: 3/4/21
> Sent to ROFR: 3/8/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/29/21
> Estoppel Received: 4/28/21
> Closing docs received: 4/28/21
> Closing docs returned: 4/28/21 (wire sent 4/30)
> Sellers closing docs returned: 4/30/21
> Closing: 5/4/21
> Deed recorded: 5/4/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 5/20/21
> Points in account:
> 
> Received activation code yesterday, emailed this morning to get my club ID and heard back within about 30 minutes.


Did you include the membership number when you called?  I don’t have ours (it wasn’t on the purchase contract), and called today they wanted the number before they could help.  They said there was a huge internal problem with an auto generating email that screwed the whole thing up.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

It's weird that my points were loaded by the time I got my log in information.


----------



## GirlfromTN

I think some technology issue is preventing the club ID email from being sent out...at least that is what I was told.


----------



## hbg1

hhisc16 said:


> I was told in the email that points would be loaded 3-5 days after the account was created.


Was just told over chat that it's 10-14 days after getting the email saying your contract has been added...
The other day on the phone someone told me something completely different. 
I normally don't make posts about these types of things but there is no continuity in the messages being provided to people.
Any other time I probably would just wait it out, I'm at the 11 months for the trip we want to do next year with my elderly mom..would like to book it asap.
venting over lol


----------



## hhisc16

hbg1 said:


> Was just told over chat that it's 10-14 days after getting the email saying your contract has been added...
> The other day on the phone someone told me something completely different.
> I normally don't make posts about these types of things but there is no continuity in the messages being provided to people.
> Any other time I probably would just wait it out, I'm at the 11 months for the trip we want to do next year with my elderly mom..would like to book it asap.
> venting over lol


I wish there was clear communication from Disney about the resale process of when you get your Club ID and Membership ID and account creation vs. points loaded.
I got back an email that said 3-5 days after I got the emails for club id/membership id when my account was created.
I will be going through this process again if my 2nd contract passes ROFR. 
I am curious to see how my 2nd contract goes since I have my 1st contract loaded with an account now.


----------



## hbg1

I already have two contracts and an account so nothing else needs to be created.
I think I got the "club ID" email over the weekend and there's no mention of duration to load the points. 
The person on the phone told me it was a few days usually, today I was going to see if the offer was made over the chat to add the points but when he said 10-14 days I decided to just skip it for now.

I don't mind the timeline of how things need to progress (10-14 days is insanity) but what I was hoping for was some similarity in responses. 
I'm sure some type of script is being worked from, I've done customer service for an airline and a cable company in my early days and know the drill...keep the script the same across the board.


----------



## VdoesDisney

Home Stretch 

Home: BWV
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 3/25/21
Offer accepted: 3/25/2021
Sent to ROFR: 3/25/2021
Passed ROFR: 4/20/2021
Estoppel Received: ??
Closing docs received: 5/3/2021
Closing docs returned: 5/3/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 5/10/2021
Closing: 5/12/2021 
Deed recorded: 5/12/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 5/25/21 (had to email after receiving activation email but no club ID)
Points in account:


Note: I got nowhere with the chat, the wdw.dvc.dvd.resales@disney.com email came through and I got a reply at 8am today after emailing them at 7pm yesterday evening.


----------



## hbg1

Thanks for posting the email address again, I just sent over a message to them..will see if I hear anything back today!


----------



## pepr1800

Halfway there... Waiting on Estoppel and Closing Docs...

Home: CCV@WL
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 4/19/2021
Offer accepted: 4/19/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/19/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/14/2021
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Nie0214

_Getting closer..._

Home: SSR
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com/
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow
Offer made: 3/23/21
Offer accepted: 3/23/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/26/21
Passed ROFR: 4/20/21
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received: 5/3/21
Closing docs returned: 5/11/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 5/20/21 (they used a family member as a witness and needed to resign)
Closing: 5/25/21
Deed recorded: 5/26/21
Membership created and contract showing:
Points in account:
Total time from offer to points in account:


----------



## VdoesDisney

Done!!! Let the booking begin!

Home: BWV
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 3/25/21
Offer accepted: 3/25/2021
Sent to ROFR: 3/25/2021
Passed ROFR: 4/20/2021
Estoppel Received: ??
Closing docs received: 5/3/2021
Closing docs returned: 5/3/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 5/10/2021
Closing: 5/12/2021 
Deed recorded: 5/12/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 5/25/21 (had to email after receiving activation email but no club ID)
Points in account: 5/25/21 (got a CM to load them via chat)


----------



## Dawg74

VdoesDisney said:


> Home Stretch
> 
> Home: BWV
> Broker: www.dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 3/25/21
> Offer accepted: 3/25/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 3/25/2021
> Passed ROFR: 4/20/2021
> Estoppel Received: ??
> Closing docs received: 5/3/2021
> Closing docs returned: 5/3/2021
> Sellers closing docs returned: 5/10/2021
> Closing: 5/12/2021
> Deed recorded: 5/12/21
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 5/25/21 (had to email after receiving activation email but no club ID)
> Points in account:
> 
> 
> Note: I got nowhere with the chat, the wdw.dvc.dvd.resales@disney.com email came through and I got a reply at 8am today after emailing them at 7pm yesterday evening.



i tried this email and received a standard response that they would reply in 10 business days.... our deed was recorded on the 10th of May, hoping to hear soon.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Home Resort: CCV
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 4/26/2021
Offer accepted: 4/26/2021
Sent to ROFR: 5/3/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/24/2021
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Originally was a delayed closing. The seller has notified they no longer need a delayed closing.. not sure how that’s going to effect my time line.

- Broker did say estoppels are running very slow. (Upto 6 weeks)


----------



## 808blessing

How did you convince MS/chat to help you to load points to membership? I am an existing member. I had 0 luck there.


----------



## chambraigne

808blessing said:


> How did you convince MS/chat to help you to load points to membership? I am an existing member. I had 0 luck there.



Chat wouldn't do it, so I called and got a helpful MS CM on the phone who loaded them for me.


----------



## 808blessing

So mine were just loaded (through chat) and showing but when I tried to reserve it was 0 points available. I wonder why. I’ll go looking.


----------



## hhisc16

Home Resort: HHI
Broker: https://www.****************.com/dvc-resale-experts-listings/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 5/6
Offer accepted: 5/6
Sent to ROFR: 5/7
Passed ROFR: 5/28
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## 808blessing

808blessing said:


> So mine were just loaded (through chat) and showing but when I tried to reserve it was 0 points available. I wonder why. I’ll go looking.



It is because we are still in 2020 use year. I was told it will show up as 0 on booking screen until we are in 2021 use year. It is showing up ok on my dashboard but not Manage screen. . 
Meanwhile, on the somewhat bright side, I figured out  my new resales contract has been working well except when mixing old banked points (from previous owner)  with upcoming use year points on a single reservation. I get the dwarves and lovely personal attention from MS. This is the same for my other contract.
On the brightest side, 51 days from offer to using points- quicker than last time because broker and title were on it but most importantly, my seller was on it!! That is the luck of the draw beyond control.


----------



## cmarsh31

Two Closing Time threads have me confused ... here's what I posted on the other one last night...

Home: AKV
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 2/26/21
Offer accepted: 2/27/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/5/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/29/2021
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received: 4/2/2021
Closing docs returned: 4/2/2021 (check sent 5/24/2021)
Sellers closing docs returned: 5/28/2021
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

*found out 4/1 that closing will be delayed until end of May due to an undisclosed existing reservation* We were on track for a super-fast transaction!

5/28 - I haven't hesitated to email and ask for updates. I was successful in getting the $195 admin fee covered by Fidelity/Seller (I don't care who pays it, as long as it isn't me). Knowing the existing reservation ends on Memorial Day, I returned final paperwork & check on Monday and seller confirmed sending closing docs via FedEx today. Hopefully by Tuesday we can actually start moving forward again.


----------



## Huxknits

Sunnyore said:


> Did you call or email to get your points to show up faster? Or it just happened on its own? I’m on the same timeline but no points yet as of right now. Don’t want to call in since I don’t have 2020 points but still so anxious to see the points in just to have it complete.



Sorry for the incredibly delayed response and I hope by now you have things settled, but no, I didn’t have a membership yet at that point so I provided the contract number, myself and my husbands name on the contract, our address, the location/amount of points. I told them if they needed anything else to let me know, but figured that was enough to look up and verify the contract.


----------



## Jwaire

Well two steps forward, one step back. I managed to get Member Administration to create my account and transfer ownership. However, Member Services wouldn't load the points because Member Administration is closed. So, I'm going to try again on Tuesday.

Small steps.

There's hardly anything left in terms of availability. I'm afraid I'm going to end up wasting 100 unbankable points for this year.


----------



## pepr1800

Update! 

Home: CCV@WL
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 4/19/2021
Offer accepted: 4/19/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/19/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/14/2021
Closing docs received: 5/27/2021
Closing docs returned: Fedex'd it on 5/28/2021; received 6/1/2021
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## SMB418

Jwaire said:


> Well two steps forward, one step back. I managed to get Member Administration to create my account and transfer ownership. However, Member Services wouldn't load the points because Member Administration is closed. So, I'm going to try again on Tuesday.
> 
> Small steps.
> 
> There's hardly anything left in terms of availability. I'm afraid I'm going to end up wasting 100 unbankable points for this year.



Were you able to get them to create your account and transfer ownership before you got any emails?


----------



## Jwaire

SMB418 said:


> Were you able to get them to create your account and transfer ownership before you got any emails?



Yes. I was in a grace period for buying Saratoga Springs direct, so I needed a member number ASAP. 

However, I have yet to get the points for my Poly resale.


----------



## cmarsh31

This is the first time I'm doing resale as an existing member. Does it take just as long, from deed recorded to Contract/Points loaded as a new member?


----------



## Sandisw

cmarsh31 said:


> This is the first time I'm doing resale as an existing member. Does it take just as long, from deed recorded to Contract/Points loaded as a new member?



Yes.  They do not speed up current owners over new members.  It took 5 weeks last summer for mine to load and then 7 days to get the points loaded...and that was with calling.


----------



## cmarsh31

Home: AKV
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 2/26/21
Offer accepted: 2/27/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/5/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/29/2021
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received: 4/2/2021
Closing docs returned: 4/2/2021 (check sent 5/24/2021)
Sellers closing docs returned: 5/28/2021 (recvd 6/2)
Closing: 6/3
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

*found out 4/1 that closing will be delayed until end of May due to an undisclosed existing reservation* We were on track for a super-fast transaction!

5/28 - I haven't hesitated to email and ask for updates. I was successful in getting the $195 admin fee covered by Fidelity/Seller (I don't care who pays it, as long as it isn't me). Knowing the existing reservation ends on Memorial Day, I returned final paperwork & check on Monday and seller confirmed sending closing docs via FedEx today.


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

I've already posted on the longer thread, but I'll post it here as well...

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/14/2021
Offer accepted: 4/14/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/16/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/10/2021
Estoppel Received: 6/02/2021
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## GreyTami

FINAL UPDATE

Home: CCV@WL
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/17/2021
Offer accepted: 3/24/2021
Sent to ROFR: 3/27/2021
Passed ROFR: 4/22/2021
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received: 5/3/2021
Closing docs returned: 5/7/2021
Funds wired: 5/11/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 5/10/2021
Closing: 5/18/2021
Deed recorded: 5/19/2021
Contract Showing on Membership: 6/1/2021 (existing member)
Points in account: 6/3/2021 (did not call)
Total days: 78 days

Not the 55 days we had for our first contract a few months ago, but pleased nonetheless!


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

One more step!!

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/14/2021
Offer accepted: 4/14/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/16/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/10/2021
Estoppel Received: 6/02/2021
Closing docs received: 6/04/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/04/2021
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## cmarsh31

cmarsh31 said:


> Home: AKV
> Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 2/26/21
> Offer accepted: 2/27/21
> Sent to ROFR: 3/5/2021
> Passed ROFR: 3/29/2021
> Estoppel Received:
> Closing docs received: 4/2/2021
> Closing docs returned: 4/2/2021 (check sent 5/24/2021)
> Sellers closing docs returned: 5/28/2021 (recvd 6/2)
> Closing: 6/3
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> *found out 4/1 that closing will be delayed until end of May due to an undisclosed existing reservation* We were on track for a super-fast transaction!
> 
> 5/28 - I haven't hesitated to email and ask for updates. I was successful in getting the $195 admin fee covered by Fidelity/Seller (I don't care who pays it, as long as it isn't me). Knowing the existing reservation ends on Memorial Day, I returned final paperwork & check on Monday and seller confirmed sending closing docs via FedEx today.



Home: AKV
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 2/26/21
Offer accepted: 2/27/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/5/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/29/2021
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received: 4/2/2021
Closing docs returned: 4/2/2021 (check sent 5/24/2021)
Sellers closing docs returned: 5/28/2021 (recvd 6/2)
Closing: 6/3
Deed recorded: 6/4!!!
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Ugg. I should NOT have looked back at our 2017 Closing Time post... Closing to points in account (new account created!) was SEVEN days! Now I'm just hoping it's less than a month...


----------



## momtwoboys

on average after a closing how long does it take to get the proceeds as a seller? We closed 6/4 and they mentioned its another 4 weeks possibly? Is that true? or an overestimate?


----------



## David.D

Just closed on our first contract on 6/3, the title company said we would receive a welcome letter from Disney when the transfer is complete internally through regular mail? I see a lot of posts that you get an email containing the login information. I’m wondering since this is our first contract is that why we are told it will be through regular mail and not an email?


----------



## Jwaire

David.D said:


> Just closed on our first contract on 6/3, the title company said we would receive a welcome letter from Disney when the transfer is complete internally through regular mail? I see a lot of posts that you get an email containing the login information. I’m wondering since this is our first contract is that why we are told it will be through regular mail and not an email?



They're different. You need your login information (Club ID and activation code) to setup an account on the Web site. It will come via email. The welcome letter is just a letter with a magnet.


----------



## covebarlove

Home Resort: AKL
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/14/21
Offer accepted: 5/14/21
Sent to ROFR: 5/15/21
Passed ROFR: 6/4/21
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Posting this again because of the link rules...excited for our first DVC contract!


----------



## RunMagicalMiles

I am curious how long is a reasonable time for my deed to post…my deal closed on Wednesday, 6/2. I know last week was a short week, but I was expecting to see it post by the end of Friday…


----------



## haynecourt

cmarsh31 said:


> That's the shortest recording to points in account I've seen in a long time! Woohoo!


I was pleasantly surprised as well, I was told it won’t be for another week or two. Hope it will be the same for everyone going forward.


----------



## Johnandrandi

RunMagicalMiles said:


> I am curious how long is a reasonable time for my deed to post…my deal closed on Wednesday, 6/2. I know last week was a short week, but I was expecting to see it post by the end of Friday…


We closed on May 25 and it didn’t post until June 1  but I guess one of those days was Memorial Day.


----------



## tlm345

Update:
Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/11/2021
Offer accepted: 4/11/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/14/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/07/2021
Estoppel received: 5/25/2021
Closing docs received: 5/26/2021
Closing docs returned: 5/28/2021
Seller closing docs returned: ?
Closing Date: 6/3
Deed recorded: 6/8
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points on Account:

So much waiting, but finally in the home stretch!


----------



## Lee Matthews

Ive sent back all of my closing documents/ closing costs to Mason for my AKL contract.

We have a closing date of the week of July 5th because the sellers have a trip booked. 

Can they fill in and return their closing documents before the trip or do they have to wait until the trip is completed?


----------



## hhisc16

Home Resort: HHI
Broker: https://www.****************.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 5/6
Offer accepted: 5/6
Sent to ROFR: 5/6
Passed ROFR: 5/28
Closing docs received:  6/9
Closing docs returned: 6/9
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

Update!

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/14/2021
Offer accepted: 4/14/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/16/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/10/2021
Estoppel Received: 6/02/2021
Closing docs received: 6/04/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/04/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 6/9/2021
Funds wired: 6/9/2021
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Lorana

Here I go again, passed ROFR and on to the closing wait!

Home: HHI
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 5/14/2021
Offer accepted: 5/15/2021  (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 5/20/2021  (5 days)
Passed ROFR: 6/10/2021   (21 days)
Estoppel Received: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 
Points in account: 

TIME TOTAL: 27 days and counting...
offer to ROFR Passing: 27 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 0 days and counting...
Closing to Points in Account:


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

Finally closed!

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/14/2021
Offer accepted: 4/14/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/16/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/10/2021
Estoppel Received: 6/02/2021
Closing docs received: 6/04/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/04/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 6/9/2021
Funds wired: 6/9/2021
Closing: 6/10/2021 <--- 57 days from offer accepted
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Nie0214

_And done!_

Home: SSR
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com/
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow
Offer made: 3/23/21
Offer accepted: 3/23/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/26/21
Passed ROFR: 4/20/21
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received: 5/3/21
Closing docs returned: 5/11/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 5/20/21 (they used a family member as a witness and needed to resign)
Closing: 5/25/21
Deed recorded: 5/26/21
Membership created and contract showing: 6/9/21
Points in account: 6/11/21
Total time from offer to points in account: 80 days


----------



## HIRyeDVC

How do you check that a deed has been recorded?


----------



## idisneyfan

https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp
This is the website for the comptroller.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

idisneyfan said:


> https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp
> This is the website for the comptroller.


Is there a separate link for the Grand Californian?


----------



## Jmazzuca243

HIRyeDVC said:


> Is there a separate link for the Grand Californian?



https://cr.ocgov.com/recorderworks/
Search here. Unfortunately you have to pay to see the document, but it should at least show that it was recorded.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jmazzuca243 said:


> https://cr.ocgov.com/recorderworks/
> Search here. Unfortunately you have to pay to see the document, but it should at least show that it was recorded.


I was able to find my record. Interestingly, it recorded a day before I got notified by the title company. Thanks for the links!


----------



## Sandisw

Hi all.  Just a friendly reminder that we require the link to be posted, so please be sure to have it show as an actual link to ensure the filter does its job,

I know sometimes newer members can’t get it to work, so in those cases, leave it blank.   Please do not put the name,

Also a gentle reminder that when a brokers website is filtered, you may not include comments, such as names, etc, that give clues for others,


----------



## hhisc16

Home Resort: HHI
Broker: https://www.****************.com/dvc-resale-experts-listings/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 5/6
Offer accepted: 5/6
Sent to ROFR: 5/7
Passed ROFR: 5/28
Closing docs received: 6/9
Closing docs returned: 6/9
Closing: 6/15
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## cmarsh31

cmarsh31 said:


> Home: AKV
> Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 2/26/21
> Offer accepted: 2/27/21
> Sent to ROFR: 3/5/2021
> Passed ROFR: 3/29/2021
> Estoppel Received:
> Closing docs received: 4/2/2021
> Closing docs returned: 4/2/2021 (check sent 5/24/2021)
> Sellers closing docs returned: 5/28/2021 (recvd 6/2)
> Closing: 6/3
> Deed recorded: 6/4!!!
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Ugg. I should NOT have looked back at our 2017 Closing Time post... Closing to points in account (new account created!) was SEVEN days! Now I'm just hoping it's less than a month...



Home: AKV
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 2/26/21
Offer accepted: 2/27/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/5/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/29/2021
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received: 4/2/2021
Closing docs returned: 4/2/2021 (check sent 5/24/2021)
Sellers closing docs returned: 5/28/2021 (recvd 6/2)
Closing: 6/3
Deed recorded: 6/4
Contract Showing on Membership: 6/16
Points in account:


----------



## HIRyeDVC

cmarsh31 said:


> Home: AKV
> Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 2/26/21
> Offer accepted: 2/27/21
> Sent to ROFR: 3/5/2021
> Passed ROFR: 3/29/2021
> Estoppel Received:
> Closing docs received: 4/2/2021
> Closing docs returned: 4/2/2021 (check sent 5/24/2021)
> Sellers closing docs returned: 5/28/2021 (recvd 6/2)
> Closing: 6/3
> Deed recorded: 6/4
> Contract Showing on Membership: 6/16
> Points in account:


That is a long wait for the closing docs to come back from the seller.  At least your membership got set up pretty quickly after your deed recorded.  Hope you get your points real soon!


----------



## cmarsh31

HIRyeDVC said:


> That is a long wait for the closing docs to come back from the seller.  At least your membership got set up pretty quickly after your deed recorded.  Hope you get your points real soon!



It was a disaster... there was an undisclosed reservation that was "discovered" after ROFR, that ended on May 31st. Love people who aren't honest...


----------



## HIRyeDVC

cmarsh31 said:


> It was a disaster... there was an undisclosed reservation that was "discovered" after ROFR, that ended on May 31st. Love people who aren't honest...


That's terrible! Did you have a "No earlier than" closing date? You usually see that type of verbiage if there is an existing reservation.  If not, the broker would be just as much to blame.  Anyhow, glad it's done with and hopefully you'll get your points loaded soon.  Have you tried calling MS to get the points? I've heard mixed views on that.


----------



## EatMoreVeg

Home Resort: RIV
Broker: www.dvcbyresale.com
Title Company: Jeffery C. Sweet
Offer made: 5/05/2021
Offer accepted: 5/07/2021
Sent to ROFR: 5/10/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/31/2021
Closing docs received: 6/10/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/10/2021
Seller closing docs returned: 6/15/2021
Deed recorded: 6/16/2021
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points on Account


----------



## cmarsh31

HIRyeDVC said:


> That's terrible! Did you have a "No earlier than" closing date? You usually see that type of verbiage if there is an existing reservation.  If not, the broker would be just as much to blame.  Anyhow, glad it's done with and hopefully you'll get your points loaded soon.  Have you tried calling MS to get the points? I've heard mixed views on that.



Nope. It was apparently a surprise to the broker and us... but not the seller. I had them remove the $195 administration fee that Fidelity charges. Not sure if they just didn't do it, or it was deducted from the seller's proceeds. I had hoped to have the points for a reservation this month - and would have, if this hadn't occurred. Since that's no longer an option, I haven't called MS yet. No points on this UY anyway. If I don't see them in the next few days, I might call.


----------



## Sandisw

Home Resort: RIV
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 5/25/2021
Offer accepted: 5/25/2021
Sent to ROFR: 5/26/2021
Passed ROFR: 6/15/2021
Estoppel Received: ????
Closing docs received 6/16/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/16/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Funds wired: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Guess the contract I am buying is faster than the contract I am selling! Can't believe closing documents in less than 24 hours!


----------



## BigDaddyLaBouff

Lexxiefern said:


> I closed 4/28 but my deed didn’t record until 4/30. Contract was showing in my account yesterday (5/17) so just waiting on points to load. Hopefully you will hear something today


I also have a new resale contract showing in my account but no points loaded on it.  How long did it take for your points to load?  Did you have to call?


----------



## cmarsh31

cmarsh31 said:


> Home: AKV
> Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 2/26/21
> Offer accepted: 2/27/21
> Sent to ROFR: 3/5/2021
> Passed ROFR: 3/29/2021
> Estoppel Received:
> Closing docs received: 4/2/2021
> Closing docs returned: 4/2/2021 (check sent 5/24/2021)
> Sellers closing docs returned: 5/28/2021 (recvd 6/2)
> Closing: 6/3
> Deed recorded: 6/4
> Contract Showing on Membership: 6/16
> Points in account:



Home: AKV
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 2/26/21
Offer accepted: 2/27/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/5/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/29/2021
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received: 4/2/2021
Closing docs returned: 4/2/2021 (check sent 5/24/2021)
Sellers closing docs returned: 5/28/2021 (recvd 6/2)
Closing: 6/3
Deed recorded: 6/4
Contract Showing on Membership: 6/16 (existing member)
Points in account: 6/17 (called, 38 minutes on hold, 15 minutes to load)

*111 days* - should have been done in April, had seller not failed to disclose a (rental) reservation that didn't end until May 31st. - BUT, points are in my account now, we saved a LOT of $$$, and other than having to pay cash for one night for our vacation in 9 days, it all worked out fine.


----------



## hhisc16

Home Resort: HHI
Broker: https://www.****************.com/dvc-resale-experts-listings/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 5/6
Offer accepted: 5/6
Sent to ROFR: 5/7
Passed ROFR: 5/28
Closing docs received: 6/9
Closing docs returned: 6/9
Closing: 6/15
Deed recorded: 6/17
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## nicstress

Home Resort: AUL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 6/5/2021
Offer accepted: 6/7/2021
Sent to ROFR: 6/10/2021
Passed ROFR: 
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Funds wired:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Lexxiefern

BigDaddyLaBouff said:


> I also have a new resale contract showing in my account but no points loaded on it.  How long did it take for your points to load?  Did you have to call?



It ended up taking 5 days. Yes I called twice and was told the paperwork from member admin had not made its way over to member services who do the loading of points. I did receive an email the day the points loaded apologizing for the delay. I hope yours show up quickly!


----------



## covebarlove

Our estoppel was received 7 days ago. We still have no update on closing docs. I see that for many others, the turnaround time is normally a couple of days. Magic Vacation Title sent us the Open Escrow Title late (after we had already passed ROFR). Is this why our closing docs are probably taking longer? We didn't make any changes to our address, names, etc.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

So my first resale contract recorded on 6/9.  It has a different use year from my existing direct contract.  Does this mean Disney will create a new membership number?  Will they send me an email with a new account or will this resale contract just show up under my current account?


----------



## princesscinderella

HIRyeDVC said:


> So my first resale contract recorded on 6/9.  It has a different use year from my existing direct contract.  Does this mean Disney will create a new membership number?  Will they send me an email with a new account or will this resale contract just show up under my current account?


You will get a new membership number but it will show up on your current Disney login for DVC,  you will have a little drop down arrow where you can select which membership’s points you want to use when booking.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

princesscinderella said:


> You will get a new membership number but it will show up on your current Disney login for DVC,  you will have a little drop down arrow where you can select which membership’s points you want to use when booking.


So Disney will send me an email with instructions on setting up this new membership number or it will just automatically show up in my current Disney DVC login?  This wait is killing me!


----------



## princesscinderella

HIRyeDVC said:


> So Disney will send me an email with instructions on setting up this new membership number or it will just automatically show up in my current Disney DVC login?  This wait is killing me!


You will get an email but you won’t have to wait to set it up for the second email with the club ID like some have reported not getting until a couple of days later.  It will show up automatically when you login to DVC since you already have an account set up.


----------



## Sandisw

HIRyeDVC said:


> So Disney will send me an email with instructions on setting up this new membership number or it will just automatically show up in my current Disney DVC login?  This wait is killing me!



You will get the email that is is set up but sometimes if you are checking a lot you might see it before the email arrives.

Because you are already an owner, there won’t be anything special you will need to do,  Once it’s there, it usually takes another 3 to 5 days to see points loaded


----------



## Tiberella626

covebarlove said:


> Our estoppel was received 7 days ago. We still have no update on closing docs. I see that for many others, the turnaround time is normally a couple of days. Magic Vacation Title sent us the Open Escrow Title late (after we had already passed ROFR). Is this why our closing docs are probably taking longer? We didn't make any changes to our address, names, etc.



What is "Open Escrow Title"? We are in ROFR now on our very first contract so I am still learning.


----------



## covebarlove

Tiberella626 said:


> What is "Open Escrow Title"? We are in ROFR now on our very first contract so I am still learning.



Sorry, that was supposed to say "Open Escrow Letter". This is our first time, too. It was just a letter checking that our names, addresses, and tenancy for the contract that we had to sign and return. It seemed like it was supposed to be sent to us during the ROFR wait because it mentioned still waiting on Disney to pass that part; however, the title company sent it a week after passing ROFR.


----------



## Tiberella626

covebarlove said:


> Sorry, that was supposed to say "Open Escrow Letter". This is our first time, too. It was just a letter checking that our names, addresses, and tenancy for the contract that we had to sign and return. It seemed like it was supposed to be sent to us during the ROFR wait because it mentioned still waiting on Disney to pass that part; however, the title company sent it a week after passing ROFR.



Oh yeah we signed that before we went to ROFR and paid our deposit. I sent an email today to ask if we could get docs as soon as we are past ROFR, no one has responded yet.  Many people are saying you can sign your closing packet whilst you wait for estoppel, it just not officially filed till that comes in. Our seller is international and I will like our wait times to run concurrent if possible.


----------



## BigDaddyLaBouff

Lexxiefern said:


> It ended up taking 5 days. Yes I called twice and was told the paperwork from member admin had not made its way over to member services who do the loading of points. I did receive an email the day the points loaded apologizing for the delay. I hope yours show up quickly!


I waited patiently and gave in today.  After a 6 minute hold and 40 minutes waiting for them to resolve, my points are finally active and available for use!!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

BigDaddyLaBouff said:


> I waited patiently and gave in today.  After a 6 minute hold and 40 minutes waiting for them to resolve, my points are finally active and available for use!!


Exciting!! When did your membership first show up on your account?  Mine showed this morning and called MS but they told me that paper work hasn't arrived yet.  I'm hoping they could load points tomorrow.


----------



## BigDaddyLaBouff

HIRyeDVC said:


> Exciting!! When did your membership first show up on your account?  Mine showed this morning and called MS but they told me that paper work hasn't arrived yet.  I'm hoping they could load points tomorrow.


It was 6 days ago the membership showed up with no points.  I am assuming there is a long queue and if you call then you can jump the queue; assuming the paperwork is inhouse.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

BigDaddyLaBouff said:


> It was 6 days ago the membership showed up with no points.  I am assuming there is a long queue and if you call then you can jump the queue; assuming the paperwork is inhouse.


6 days! I salute you sir, for your amazing patience.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Home Resort: VGC
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/26/21 and 4/1/21 (two contracts from same owner combined into one purchasing contract)
Offer accepted: 3/26/21 and 4/1/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/26/21 and 4/2/21 (original and addendum)
Passed ROFR: 5/4/21
Closing docs received: 6/2/21
Closing docs returned: 6/8/21
Closing: 6/10/21
Deed recorded: 6/9/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 6/24/21
Points in account: 6/25/21

Days Total: 92

After I saw my contract showing in my account, I called twice without success. I was told by both CMs to call back in 5 days.  I tried chat the next morning and CM was able to load my points after 20 minute wait.  The inconsistency in what CMs say and member experience is weird.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## EatMoreVeg

EatMoreVeg said:


> Home Resort: RIV
> Broker: www.dvcbyresale.com
> Title Company: Jeffery C. Sweet
> Offer made: 5/05/2021
> Offer accepted: 5/07/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 5/10/2021
> Passed ROFR: 5/31/2021
> Closing docs received: 6/10/2021
> Closing docs returned: 6/10/2021
> Seller closing docs returned: 6/15/2021
> Deed recorded: 6/16/2021
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points on Account



Updated:
Home Resort: RIV
Broker: www.dvcbyresale.com
Title Company: Jeffery C. Sweet
Offer made: 5/05/2021
Offer accepted: 5/07/2021
Sent to ROFR: 5/10/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/31/2021
Closing docs received: 6/10/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/10/2021
Seller closing docs returned: 6/15/2021
Deed recorded: 6/16/2021
Contract Showing on Membership: 6/26/2021
Points on Account: 6/27/2022

Unfortunately I still can’t see RIV on the resort availability tool so I’ll need to contact Disney tomorrow morning to look into it.


----------



## hhisc16

Home Resort: HHI
Broker: https://www.****************.com/dvc-resale-experts-listings/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 5/6
Offer accepted: 5/6
Sent to ROFR: 5/7
Passed ROFR: 5/28
Closing docs received: 6/9
Closing docs returned: 6/9
Closing: 6/15
Deed recorded: 6/17
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 6/28
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Samita

Home: AKV 
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Titles
Offer made: 4/12/21
Offer accepted: 4/12/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/14/21
Passed ROFR: 5/7/21
Estoppel Received: ??
Closing docs received: 6/2/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/5/2021
Funds wired: 6/5/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 6/2/2021
Closing: 6/16/2021
Deed recorded: 6/18/2021
Membership created & contract showing: 6/29/2021
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## covebarlove

covebarlove said:


> Home Resort: AKL
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 5/14/21
> Offer accepted: 5/14/21
> Sent to ROFR: 5/15/21
> Passed ROFR: 6/4/21
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Posting this again because of the link rules...excited for our first DVC contract!



UPDATE!

Home Resort: AKL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/14/21
Offer accepted: 5/14/21
Sent to ROFR: 5/15/21
Passed ROFR: 6/4/21
Closing docs received: 6/25
Closing docs returned buyer: 6/26
Closing docs returned seller:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## hhisc16

Home Resort: HHI
Broker: https://www.****************.com/dvc-resale-experts-listings/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 5/6
Offer accepted: 5/6
Sent to ROFR: 5/7
Passed ROFR: 5/28
Closing docs received: 6/9
Closing docs returned: 6/9
Closing: 6/15
Deed recorded: 6/17
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 6/28
Points in account: 6/30

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 54 days

This 2nd resale contract was much faster than my 1st this year. 
Same title company but different broker. 
Unsure why it was faster though.


----------



## Tiberella626

Updates:

Home Resort: AKL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/01/21
Offer accepted: 6/01/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/07/21
Passed ROFR: 6/30/21
Estoppel received: 7/1/21
Closing docs received: 7/7/21
Closing docs returned buyer:
Closing docs returned seller:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Estoppel came in a day after ROFR!!!! That's crazy!!! I had to call Magic Vacation Title to inquire. Our Admin said it would be about a week for our closing documents as they process in order of closing date. Our closing is scheduled for August 19 they said that's the date they have to get everything done. Seems like they are very slow compared to other title companies.


----------



## Samita

Final Update!

Home: AKV 
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Titles
Offer made: 4/12/21
Offer accepted: 4/12/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/14/21
Passed ROFR: 5/7/21
Estoppel Received: ??
Closing docs received: 6/2/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/5/2021
Funds wired: 6/5/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 6/2/2021
Closing: 6/16/2021
Deed recorded: 6/18/2021
Membership created & contract showing: 6/29/2021
Points in account: 6/30/2021

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 79 days


----------



## Tiberella626

Samita said:


> Final Update!
> 
> Home: AKV
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Titles
> Offer made: 4/12/21
> Offer accepted: 4/12/21
> Sent to ROFR: 4/14/21
> Passed ROFR: 5/7/21
> Estoppel Received: ??
> Closing docs received: 6/2/2021
> Closing docs returned: 6/5/2021
> Funds wired: 6/5/2021
> Sellers closing docs returned: 6/2/2021
> Closing: 6/16/2021
> Deed recorded: 6/18/2021
> Membership created & contract showing: 6/29/2021
> Points in account: 6/30/2021
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 79 days



I am curious as we have the same title company. Did you have a delayed closing? If not did they tell you why it took a month to get your docs? Or why it took 10 days to close it after docs and fees. I have been seeing people who use Mason getting docs a week after ROFR. We just passed ROFR today so now the hurry up and wait starts over.


----------



## Samita

Tiberella626 said:


> I am curious as we have the same title company. Did you have a delayed closing? If not did they tell you why it took a month to get your docs? Or why it took 10 days to close it after docs and fees. I have been seeing people who use Mason getting docs a week after ROFR. We just passed ROFR today so now the hurry up and wait starts over.


I noticed the same with Mason while anxiously waiting for mine. It wasn’t a delayed closing. I contacted them at least once every week and was told that they usually received estoppel within 3 weeks of passing ROFR and that with Memorial Day weekend it could have taken more time. I sent signed documents and wired funds on a Saturday and I was notified by Title Company they received documents Monday afternoon and funds Tuesday morning. When I contacted them to see if everything was ok and if seller had sent their documents I was told that they had everything from both seller and buyer, but since I financed part of the contract they were waiting to receive funds from financial institution. We closed immediately after they received those funds and after that everything else went relatively fast.


----------



## Lee Matthews

I’ve only just noticed that my contract for AKV does have a closing date. Is that the date that the escrow company closes as long as they have all the documents or is that the latest they expect to close?


----------



## Sandisw

Lee Matthews said:


> I’ve only just noticed that my contract for AKV does have a closing date. Is that the date that the escrow company closes as long as they have all the documents or is that the latest they expect to close?



It is the latest they hope to close the contract. If things are in earlier, they will close earlier.

This is why most put 60 to 75 days for closing to allow for delays by all parties.


----------



## covebarlove

Tiberella626 said:


> I am curious as we have the same title company. Did you have a delayed closing? If not did they tell you why it took a month to get your docs? Or why it took 10 days to close it after docs and fees. I have been seeing people who use Mason getting docs a week after ROFR. We just passed ROFR today so now the hurry up and wait starts over.



We used Magic Vacation Title, too and are currently waiting on closing. Our closing docs took longer than other title companies, so we asked Magic Vacation Title about it. They said they were processing all paperwork in order of closing date and holding some for later if they still had a while before that date. We passed ROFR on June 4th, and they didn't send us closing docs until last Friday because our closing date is listed as July 30th.


----------



## KTownRaider

covebarlove said:


> We used Magic Vacation Title, too and are currently waiting on closing. Our closing docs took longer than other title companies, so we asked Magic Vacation Title about it. They said they were processing all paperwork in order of closing date and holding some for later if they still had a while before that date. We passed ROFR on June 4th, and they didn't send us closing docs until last Friday because our closing date is listed as July 30th.


I have Magic Vacation too.  Passed ROFR on 6/1 and got estoppel on 6/14.  Just got closing docs on Tuesday, 6/28 (already returned) and have a close date of July 28.   Definitely slow going...


----------



## ajiuo

KTownRaider said:


> I have Magic Vacation too.  Passed ROFR on 6/1 and got estoppel on 6/14.  Just got closing docs on Tuesday, 6/28 (already returned) and have a close date of July 28.   Definitely slow going...



Why is your closing date a month after closing documents have been returned? Doesn’t that usually happen pretty quick after documents have been returned?


----------



## KTownRaider

ajiuo said:


> Why is your closing date a month after closing documents have been returned? Doesn’t that usually happen pretty quick after documents have been returned?


Sorry- I should clarify- I submitted my portion of closing docs/funds yesterday.  I don't know anything about the seller portion yet.   I assume in normal circumstances, if the seller returned their docs quickly, the deal would close quickly.   It appears from this thread  that *** is prioritizing based on close date, and my wait to get closing docs after estoppel seems indicative of that.  I just stated my July 28 close date as a reference to the previous poster who had July 30.


----------



## antib

Home: AUL
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/30/21
Offer accepted: 4/2/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/6/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/3/2021
Estoppel Received: 5/12/2021
Closing docs received: 05/27/2021
Closing docs returned: 05/28/2021
Money Wired: 05/28/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 06/11/2021
Closing: 06/23/2021
Deed recorded: 06/23/2021
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Lee Matthews

Sandisw said:


> It is the latest they hope to close the contract. If things are in earlier, they will close earlier.
> 
> This is why most put 60 to 75 days for closing to allow for delays by all parties.



thanks for that. Because the sellers had a trip booked, the closing date was moved a few days until today the 2nd. Mason title contacted me yesterday as one piece of info for Monera was required.

hopefully that means we will be closing in the next few hours.


----------



## Lorana

Updated: Closing docs have been received, but www.****************.com and Mason Title use a lawyer to close on their HHI contracts, which has significantly dragged out this process - partly because the closing docs are now on their THIRD iteration, as the lawyer keeps finding mistakes, needs new ones, which pushes out the closing we have to schedule to do over the phone... uggggh.  I don't know if my last contract skipped legal proceedings they needed to do or not, but it was certainly much faster... this process is taking longer than ROFR!  As it is, a date was wrong on the last closing docs sent to the lawyer, and so I'm now waiting for the closing docs to be fixed and for the lawyer to reach out to me to reschedule the closing time.

Home: HHI
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 5/14/2021
Offer accepted: 5/15/2021  (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 5/20/2021  (5 days)
Passed ROFR: 6/10/2021   (21 days)
Estoppel Received:  6/25/2021 ?  (15 days)
Closing docs received:  6/25/2021 (15 days)
Closing docs returned:  6/26/2021 
Sellers closing docs returned:  6/28/2021  (3 days from closing docs received)
Paid Final Payment:  6/28/2021
Closing:  ????  Was supposed to be today  (7 days from closing docs received)
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

TIME TOTAL: 49 days and counting...
offer to ROFR Passing: 21 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 22 days and counting...
Closing to Points in Account:


----------



## Lee Matthews

Home: AKV 
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 4/10/21
Offer accepted: 4/10/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/17/21
Passed ROFR: 5/10/21
Estoppel Received: ??
Closing docs received: 5/22/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/3/2021
Funds wired: 6/3/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 6/14/2021
Closing: 7/2/2021
Deed recorded: 
Membership created & contract showing: 
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## Lee Matthews

If DVC received our contracts for transfer within 24 hours like I mentioned above does anyone think that they are likely to process and sort it before they close on the 8th?
I imagine they’ll wait until they are back in on the 20th?


----------



## macman123

Lee Matthews said:


> If DVC received our contracts for transfer within 24 hours like I mentioned above does anyone think that they are likely to process and sort it before they close on the 8th?
> I imagine they’ll wait until they are back in on the 20th?



No chance. Once you close it takes around 3 weeks to get the contract loaded. Then a further few days to get the points added.


----------



## Lee Matthews

thought that would be the case. Even if it’s done for the end of the month then I’m still 5 weeks before my 11 month booking


----------



## LadybugsMum

Passed ROFR this morning; so I'm getting started over here.

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/11/2021
Offer accepted: 6/11/2021
Sent to ROFR: 6/15/2021
Passed ROFR: 7/06/2021
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total: 25 so far...


----------



## GeorgeSmith5758

If I already have a DVC resale contract and purchase a second, will the upload time for the new points be shorter than the first go around? Or will it be about the same amount of time from closing to points uploaded in my account?


----------



## macman123

Home: VGF
Broker: https://www.**********.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 04/28/21
Offer accepted: 04/29/21
Sent to ROFR: 04/29/21
Passed ROFR: 05/18/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 6/04/21
Closing docs returned: 6/29/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing: 6/02/21
Deed recorded: - 7/06/21
Contract Showing on Membership: -
Points in account:


----------



## HIRyeDVC

macman123 said:


> Home: VGF
> Broker: https://www.**********.com/
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 04/28/21
> Offer accepted: 04/29/21
> Sent to ROFR: 04/29/21
> Passed ROFR: 05/18/21
> Estoppel Received: ?
> Closing docs received: 6/04/21
> Closing docs returned: 6/29/21
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing: 6/02/21
> Deed recorded: - 7/06/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: -
> Points in account:


Did it really take over a month for your deed to get recorded?


----------



## macman123

HIRyeDVC said:


> Did it really take over a month for your deed to get recorded?



ooops: it appears closing was before ROfR!


----------



## macman123

Home: VGF
Broker: https://www.**********.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 04/28/21
Offer accepted: 04/29/21
Sent to ROFR: 04/29/21
Passed ROFR: 05/18/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 6/04/21
Closing docs returned: 6/29/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing: 7/02/21
Deed recorded: - 7/06/21
Contract Showing on Membership: -
Points in account


----------



## antib

UPDATE:

Home: AUL
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/30/21
Offer accepted: 4/2/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/6/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/3/2021
Estoppel Received: 5/12/2021
Closing docs received: 05/27/2021
Closing docs returned: 05/28/2021
Money Wired: 05/28/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 06/11/2021
Closing: 06/23/2021
Deed recorded: 06/23/2021
Contract Showing on Membership (new member) : 07/06/2021
Points in account:

Club ID and activation code was received few hours after I received a response from DVD this morning, I emailed last night. If the chat feature is unavailable do people just call member services to get the points loaded?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

antib said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Home: AUL
> Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 3/30/21
> Offer accepted: 4/2/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 4/6/2021
> Passed ROFR: 5/3/2021
> Estoppel Received: 5/12/2021
> Closing docs received: 05/27/2021
> Closing docs returned: 05/28/2021
> Money Wired: 05/28/2021
> Sellers closing docs returned: 06/11/2021
> Closing: 06/23/2021
> Deed recorded: 06/23/2021
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member) : 07/06/2021
> Points in account:
> 
> Club ID and activation code was received few hours after I received a response from DVD this morning, I emailed last night. If the chat future is unavailable do people just call member services to get the points loaded?


Eeek! Mine recorded on 6/24. Hope to see my account showing soon!  I had another contract close out a couple of weeks ago.  Once I saw the new membership number showing in my account, I tried calling twice but failed.  CM said the paperwork hasn't arrived yet.  I tried chat the next morning and CM was able to load the points.  Good luck to you!


----------



## antib

HIRyeDVC said:


> Eeek! Mine recorded on 6/24. Hope to see my account showing soon!  I had another contract close out a couple of weeks ago.  Once I saw the new membership number showing in my account, I tried calling twice but failed.  CM said the paperwork hasn't arrived yet.  I tried chat the next morning and CM was able to load the points.  Good luck to you!


Ooooh okay I'll try tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

Home: HHI
Broker: www.dvcbyresale.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/1/21
Offer accepted: 6/1/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/2/21
Passed ROFR: 6/28/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 7/6/21
Closing docs returned: 7/6/21
Sellers closing docs returned:?
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## HIRyeDVC

macman123 said:


> ooops: it appears closing was before ROfR!


I think you meant to say your closing was 7/2, not 6/2 right?


----------



## macman123

HIRyeDVC said:


> I think you meant to say your closing was 7/2, not 6/2 right?



Yep. I have amended


----------



## nicstress

nicstress said:


> Home Resort: AUL
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 6/5/2021
> Offer accepted: 6/7/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 6/10/2021
> Passed ROFR: 6/30/2021
> Estoppel Received: 7/1/2021
> Closing docs received: 7/2/2021
> Closing docs returned:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Funds wired:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


Moving right along. Since this is Hawaii I have to get a document notarized this time. Didn't have to do that for CCV. So will be heading to the bank this week to get that done and then send in my documents. I sure hope everything goes faster and I don't have to wait 2 months after Closing to get my points!


----------



## covebarlove

Home Resort: AKL
Broker: 
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/14/21
Offer accepted: 5/14/21
Sent to ROFR: 5/15/21
Passed ROFR: 6/4/21
Closing docs received: 6/25
Closing docs returned buyer: 6/26
Closing docs returned seller: 7/02
Closing: 7/07
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

I'm so excited to have closed! At the same time, bummed to see this note at the bottom of the email: "***Disney is having system updates and will not be able to transfer contracts between July 7th and July 20th.  If your closing falls in this timeframe, the transfer will occur after July 21st."

The seller being a little sluggish on the return and the holiday weekend really didn't do us any favors. I'm not looking forward to the 2-3 week after the 21st.


----------



## antib

Last UPDATE!!!!

Home: AUL
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/30/21
Offer accepted: 4/2/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/6/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/3/2021
Estoppel Received: 5/12/2021
Closing docs received: 05/27/2021
Closing docs returned: 05/28/2021
Money Wired: 05/28/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 06/11/2021
Closing: 06/23/2021
Deed recorded: 06/23/2021
Contract Showing on Membership (new member) : 07/06/2021 (Emailed the wdw dvd email from here to get club id and activation code)
Points in account:  07/07/2021 (I found the 2 CM I've encountered via chat to be very dismissive and unwilling to help from yesterday and this morning. Called yesterday and CM was great but paperwork has not reached their department. Called this morning and after 24 minutes on hold she was able to load my points!)

Pixie dust to you all waiting. Exactly 99 days today!!! Whew!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

covebarlove said:


> Home Resort: AKL
> Broker:
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 5/14/21
> Offer accepted: 5/14/21
> Sent to ROFR: 5/15/21
> Passed ROFR: 6/4/21
> Closing docs received: 6/25
> Closing docs returned buyer: 6/26
> Closing docs returned seller: 7/02
> Closing: 7/07
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> I'm so excited to have closed! At the same time, bummed to see this note at the bottom of the email: "***Disney is having system updates and will not be able to transfer contracts between July 7th and July 20th.  If your closing falls in this timeframe, the transfer will occur after July 21st."
> 
> The seller being a little sluggish on the return and the holiday weekend really didn't do us any favors. I'm not looking forward to the 2-3 week after the 21st.


July 7th? I thought the maintenance period started on the 17th.


----------



## KTownRaider

covebarlove said:


> At the same time, bummed to see this note at the bottom of the email: "***Disney is having system updates and will not be able to transfer contracts between July 7th and July 20th. If your closing falls in this timeframe, the transfer will occur after July 21st."


Am in the same boat as my deed just got recorded by the county today.  I guess I'm looking at early to mid August before I'll see it show up in my account.  Personally, I'm ok with that since I don't need to use this contract until October, but I feel for others who may have a more immediate need.  

It still amazes me that their systems can be allowed to down for this length of time.   I spent the better part of 2 decades implementing systems for Fortune 500 companies where we always worked to minimize downtime when performing upgrades.   Without getting too techy, we'd use development/testing system environments that mirrored the live system (production) to get everything ready without affecting the production system's availability.  And when these systems did need to be down to promote an upgrade, it would be down for just a few hours, very early on a Saturday/Sunday morning in order to minimize impact to our users.   Certainly not days or weeks.   That said, the systems I worked on were all deemed critical, and I guess DVC's are not.


----------



## KTownRaider

HIRyeDVC said:


> July 7th? I thought the maintenance period started on the 17th.


17-20th is outage of all MS/MA support and DVC member website.  Separately from that, DVC contract transfers/processing is out 7/7-21st.  Both are under the guise of system maintenance/upgrades...


----------



## HIRyeDVC

KTownRaider said:


> 17-20th is outage of all MS/MA support and DVC member website.  Separately from that, DVC contract transfers/processing is out 7/7-21st.  Both are under the guise of system maintenance/upgrades...


uhhh! my BLT contract recorded on 6/24.  Thought I would have gotten points by this week.  Guess I'll haveto wait until next month!


----------



## Sandisw

Home: BLT (I am the seller)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/21/2021
Offer accepted: 5/21/2021
Sent to ROFR: 5/22/2021
Passed ROFR: 6/11/2021
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 7/7/2021
Closing docs returned: ????? (not yet)
Sellers closing docs returned:? 7/7/2021
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

The good news is that this contract my close before the one I am buying (which had documents to the seller 3 weeks ago, but he is in the Navy so that has delayed the trip to the notary).  I may have my funds from this to send for that since I will not wire payment until he returns them!  Hopefully, this buyer wants the contract quickly and we close by the end of the week!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

KTownRaider said:


> 17-20th is outage of all MS/MA support and DVC member website.  Separately from that, DVC contract transfers/processing is out 7/7-21st.  Both are under the guise of system maintenance/upgrades...


Is this posted somewhere? I chatted with a CM just now and he/she was not aware of this outtage.  The only one he/she was familiar with was the one that's scheduled for 7/17-7/20.


----------



## covebarlove

HIRyeDVC said:


> Is this posted somewhere? I chatted with a CM just now and he/she was not aware of this outtage.  The only one he/she was familiar with was the one that's scheduled for 7/17-7/20.



I only knew about it from the closing email from Magic Vacation Title.


----------



## KTownRaider

covebarlove said:


> I only knew about it from the closing email from Magic Vacation Title.


Same here.  I would love this to be wrong.


----------



## KTownRaider

There was also some discussion of this on last quarter's ROFR thread (page 138).  Again- hope its just a rumor.  Just seemed very specific though.  It's resale, so I'm resigned to waiting...


----------



## LadybugsMum

Here's the line from Magic Vacation Title's DVC Resale Market's email:

_**Disney is having system updates and will not be able to transfer contracts between July 8th and July 20th.  If your closing falls in this timeframe, the transfer will occur after July 21st. _ 

I was hoping that was a typo and they really mean July 18th -20th.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

KTownRaider said:


> Same here.  I would love this to be wrong.


Well, I was going to wait this contract out and see how long it takes Disney to create the account and load points without me pestering them.  But I caved and sent admin an email.  We'll see what they come back to me with.  I don't really need these points just yet.  But I want some damn closure!  I hate resale....


----------



## Lorana

Lorana said:


> Updated: Closing docs have been received, but www.****************.com and Mason Title use a lawyer to close on their HHI contracts, which has significantly dragged out this process - partly because the closing docs are now on their THIRD iteration, as the lawyer keeps finding mistakes, needs new ones, which pushes out the closing we have to schedule to do over the phone... uggggh.  I don't know if my last contract skipped legal proceedings they needed to do or not, but it was certainly much faster... this process is taking longer than ROFR!  As it is, a date was wrong on the last closing docs sent to the lawyer, and so I'm now waiting for the closing docs to be fixed and for the lawyer to reach out to me to reschedule the closing time.
> 
> Home: HHI
> Broker: www.****************.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 5/14/2021
> Offer accepted: 5/15/2021  (1 day)
> Sent to ROFR: 5/20/2021  (5 days)
> Passed ROFR: 6/10/2021   (21 days)
> Estoppel Received:  6/25/2021 ?  (15 days)
> Closing docs received:  6/25/2021 (15 days)
> Closing docs returned:  6/26/2021
> Sellers closing docs returned:  6/28/2021  (3 days from closing docs received)
> Paid Final Payment:  6/28/2021
> Closing:  ????  Was supposed to be today  (7 days from closing docs received)
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> TIME TOTAL: 49 days and counting...
> offer to ROFR Passing: 21 days
> ROFR passing to Closing: 22 days and counting...
> Closing to Points in Account:


Arrrrrgh!!  Venting a little here at how ridiculous this process has been so far.  So I got the closing docs, which we signed and returned, and then notification that the seller's docs and payments had been received, so we made payment.  AT THAT POINT, is when we were informed we needed to close with the lawyer, so okay, we schedule a closing date.  Which gets pushed back three times because of mistakes in the closing papers sent to the lawyer.  So finally we have our closing with the lawyer on the phone on Friday 7/2.  Where the lawyer literally goes over the documents we've already signed, and the payment we already sent.  But, okay, that was 20 minutes, not a big deal.  The lawyer says that they will inform the broker and title company that all is good and they will recommend we close.  So that's what my $250 paid for?

... fast forward to this week.  I'm checking the Beaufort County Register of Deeds on Tuesday to see if our deed was registered, since in theory we close on Friday, right?  But nothing.  That's fine, it's the day after a holiday weekend, I figure maybe they didn't send things over till Tuesday.  On Wednesday, I keep checking all day, still nothing.  So I send an email to the broker and the title company, because no one has communicated to me since I spoke to the lawyer, to find out what's up.  ONLY TO FIND OUT THAT WE STILL HAVEN'T CLOSED.  They claim the lawyer never communicated to them that they recommended closing proceed.  So now I'm apparently waiting for the lawyer and the title company to actually talk to each other.  Ahhhhh!!!

While I'm not in a SUPER hurry for these points, I AM planning a trip to HHI over Easter weekend next year, and I really want to book this before the 7 month availability hits.  I know that in theory I've got plenty of time, but every day I worry that other owners are going to book things up for that weekend before I get my points!  (I do have PART of the weekend held with my existing HHI points, but I need these points to complete the booking, as we want a 1BR... at 7 months, we'll try to upgrade to a 2BR with my SSR SAP points).


----------



## HIRyeDVC

UPDATE: 
Received this email from DVC admin today.

_“Although we are not able give you a definitive answer as to where you are in the queue.  I can confirm your transfer documents were received on 6/24.  Our queue is currently processing 2-3 weeks from the date of receipt.  So, we should have your transfer completed by the end of next week barring any unforeseen circumstances.”  _

My contract closed and recorded on 6/24 and I‘m current awaiting account activation and points load. It seems member admin is still working despite the rumor of a shutdown from the 7th-20th.  Perhaps they’re not currently processing any new contracts that closed after the 7th? Just wanted y’all to know. Pixie dust to everyone!


----------



## Tiberella626

HIRyeDVC said:


> UPDATE:
> Received this email from DVC admin today.
> 
> _“Although we are not able give you a definitive answer as to where you are in the queue.  I can confirm your transfer documents were received on 6/24.  Our queue is currently processing 2-3 weeks from the date of receipt.  So, we should have your transfer completed by the end of next week barring any unforeseen circumstances.”  _
> 
> My contract closed and recorded on 6/24 and I‘m current awaiting account activation and points load. It seems member admin is still working despite the rumor of a shutdown from the 7th-20th.  Perhaps they’re not currently processing any new contracts that closed after the 7th? Just wanted y’all to know. Pixie dust to everyone!



I spoke with our DVC guide today. He told me the IT update is actually an entirely new backend program they are converting to. He had received nothing official but speculated the 10 day closure of member administration was likely to clear out all the transfers currently in the queue. Our closer from Magic Vacation Title told us Disney was not accepting any new contracts effective today.


----------



## Lee Matthews

May be a case then that if the backend systems are being re-done that transfers received before the 7th will still get processed but contracts received after that date will have to wait and be loaded into the new system after the 20th


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

Home: HHI
Broker: www.dvcbyresale.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/1/21
Offer accepted: 6/1/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/2/21
Passed ROFR: 6/28/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 7/6/21
Closing docs returned: 7/6/21
Sellers closing docs returned:?
Closing: 7/9/21
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account: 

One step closer! I can't wait!


----------



## Lorana

M:SpilotISTC12 said:


> Home: HHI
> Broker: www.dvcbyresale.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 6/1/21
> Offer accepted: 6/1/21
> Sent to ROFR: 6/2/21
> Passed ROFR: 6/28/21
> Estoppel Received: ?
> Closing docs received: 7/6/21
> Closing docs returned: 7/6/21
> Sellers closing docs returned:?
> Closing: 7/9/21
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> One step closer! I can't wait!


I’m a little jealous at how quickly your closing is going compare to mine.


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

Lorana said:


> I’m a little jealous at how quickly your closing is going compare to mine.


To be honest I’m shocked it’s moving so fast! Thought it would take longer! Just need those points to hit my account so I can start spending them lol


----------



## HIRyeDVC

HIRyeDVC said:


> UPDATE:
> Received this email from DVC admin today.
> 
> _“Although we are not able give you a definitive answer as to where you are in the queue.  I can confirm your transfer documents were received on 6/24.  Our queue is currently processing 2-3 weeks from the date of receipt.  So, we should have your transfer completed by the end of next week barring any unforeseen circumstances.”  _
> 
> My contract closed and recorded on 6/24 and I‘m current awaiting account activation and points load. It seems member admin is still working despite the rumor of a shutdown from the 7th-20th.  Perhaps they’re not currently processing any new contracts that closed after the 7th? Just wanted y’all to know. Pixie dust to everyone!


The email said next week but my contract is now showing in my account.  Member admin doesn't work over the weekend right?


----------



## Lee Matthews

Interesting. Hopefully they are still working to clear all the contracts they receive  prior to the 7th


----------



## LadybugsMum

HIRyeDVC said:


> The email said next week but my contract is now showing in my account.  Member admin doesn't work over the weekend right?



They do. My first resale contract had the points loaded on a Sunday morning.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Estoppel was received this afternoon by the title company and I should have my closing docs in the next 2 weeks.

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/11/2021
Offer accepted: 6/11/2021
Sent to ROFR: 6/15/2021
Passed ROFR: 7/06/2021
Estoppel received: 7/09/2021
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total: 28 so far...


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Home Resort: BLT
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/9/21
Offer accepted: 4/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/14/21
Passed ROFR: 5/7/21
Closing docs received: 5/26
Closing docs returned: 6/21/21
Closing: 6/22/21
Deed recorded: 6/24/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 7/9/21 
Points in account: 7/11/21

Days Total: 94 days

Looks like I haven’t had the best of luck in terms of total days but relieved nonetheless that it’s all over. I first emailed member admin on 7/6 to inquire about the account transfer. Contract showed up in my account 2 days later. I tried chatting with two separate CMs to get points loaded on 7/10 and failed. Called MS this morning. Waited 2 minutes and CM was able to load my points. This will probably be my last resale purchase. But I still love following all the different threads on this board. Thank you everyone for all your wisdom and insight. Wishing everyone many memories and pixie dust!


----------



## Emmett2020

Home Resort: Vero Beach
Broker:
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: May 14, 2021
Offer accepted: May 14, 2021
Sent to ROFR: May 18, 2021
Passed ROFR: June 11, 2021
Closing docs received: June 15, 2021
Closing docs returned: June 16, 2021
Closing: June 24, 2021
Deed recorded: June 25, 2021
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): July 10, 2021
Points in account: July 11, 2021

Days Total: 58

We are very pleased with our timeline, and couldn’t be happier with our broker and title team. Hope everyone else gets quick results!

The system wouldn’t let us post with the broker link, we purchased through Fidelity.


----------



## Tiberella626

M:SpilotISTC12 said:


> To be honest I’m shocked it’s moving so fast! Thought it would take longer! Just need those points to hit my account so I can start spending them lol


You don't already have them spent! Lol. I know I am in the same boat!!


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

Tiberella626 said:


> You don't already have them spent! Lol. I know I am in the same boat!!


Haha they were but all the dates and resorts we want are all taken for January so we are hostage to availability. But we don’t care really. We love them all!


----------



## jbreen2010

HIRyeDVC said:


> UPDATE:
> Received this email from DVC admin today.
> 
> _“Although we are not able give you a definitive answer as to where you are in the queue.  I can confirm your transfer documents were received on 6/24.  Our queue is currently processing 2-3 weeks from the date of receipt.  So, we should have your transfer completed by the end of next week barring any unforeseen circumstances.”  _
> 
> My contract closed and recorded on 6/24 and I‘m current awaiting account activation and points load. It seems member admin is still working despite the rumor of a shutdown from the 7th-20th.  Perhaps they’re not currently processing any new contracts that closed after the 7th? Just wanted y’all to know. Pixie dust to everyone!



You have to hope if they are going to shut down for a week that they can get as many transfers in before the shut down. I wouldn’t want to be the test transfer running through their new system.  OR maybe you will have it completed “live” during their training during the shut down for the DVC employees and would go live the day they come back.  Good luck!!


----------



## ajiuo

Why are there 2 active “Closing Time” threads? There is one that says 2021 edition but it seems like a lot of people still use the other one. They should either be merged or one should be locked… IMHO


----------



## masupo

ajiuo said:


> Why are there 2 active “Closing Time” threads? There is one that says 2021 edition but it seems like a lot of people still use the other one. They should either be merged or one should be locked… IMHO



I'm going through ROFR on my first resale contract and I've recently started reviewing the "Closing Time" threads. I also noticed there's two active threads and wondered which to post in when (if) I get to the closing process.


----------



## Sandisw

ajiuo said:


> Why are there 2 active “Closing Time” threads? There is one that says 2021 edition but it seems like a lot of people still use the other one. They should either be merged or one should be locked… IMHO



The 2021 thread was started well into the year and we felt that we should leave both open for now since some people had already entered 2021 data into the original one.  We will try to streamline for 2022 like we do for the ROFR thread!


----------



## SarahWI

Sandisw said:


> The 2021 thread was started well into the year and we felt that we should leave both open for now since some people had already entered 2021 data into the original one. We will try to streamline for 2022 like we do for the ROFR thread


Do you all care which thread I put my timeline in?


----------



## Sandisw

SarahWI said:


> Do you all care which thread I put my timeline in?



Nope!


----------



## macman123

SarahWI said:


> Do you all care which thread I put my timeline in?



It matters to me - haha


----------



## Lee Matthews

DVC must have made our account as they have just sent through 2 activation codes (same email address but one for me and one for my husband)

it says to use the code with club ID to add the membership but neither email mentions Club ID? Does that come separately?


----------



## kilik64

Lee Matthews said:


> DVC must have made our account as they have just sent through 2 activation codes (same email address but one for me and one for my husband)
> 
> it says to use the code with club ID to add the membership but neither email mentions Club ID? Does that come separately?


We just had the exact same thing happen! I had already emailed the resale email at the top of this thread about the club id part, but still nothing for it yet.


----------



## Lee Matthews

kilik64 said:


> We just had the exact same thing happen! I had already emailed the resale email at the top of this thread about the club id part, but still nothing for it yet.



i found this email and said I was missing my club ID. They have just replied with it so now going to try and set my account up

wdw.dvc.dvd.resales@disney.com


----------



## kilik64

Lee Matthews said:


> i found this email and said I was missing my club ID. They have just replied with it so now going to try and set my account up
> 
> wdw.dvc.dvd.resales@disney.com


Good luck, i think the site is on the fritz again


----------



## Sandisw

Home Resort: RIV
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 5/25/2021
Offer accepted: 5/25/2021
Sent to ROFR: 5/26/2021
Passed ROFR: 6/15/2021
Estoppel Received: ????
Closing docs received 6/16/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/16/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 7/14/2021
Funds wired: July 14th, 2021
Closing: 7/28/2021 (tentative date)
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## DISJeff74

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title Company
Offer made: 5/13/21
Offer accepted: 5/13/21
Sent to ROFR: 5/14/21
Passed ROFR: 6/4/21
Closing docs received: 6/17/21
Closing docs returned: 6/30/21
Closing: 7/1/21
Deed recorded: ????
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):  7/17/21
Points in account: 7/17/21

Days Total: 65


----------



## LadybugsMum

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/11/2021
Offer accepted: 6/11/2021
Sent to ROFR: 6/15/2021
Passed ROFR: 7/06/2021
Estoppel received: 7/09/2021
Closing docs received: 07/20/2021
Closing docs returned: 07/21/2021
Seller's closing docs returned:
Funds wired:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total: 36 so far...


----------



## Bea

Ladybugsmum, We are dealing with the same broker and title company and submitted a few  days earlier than you for ROFR.  We just closed today


----------



## Tiberella626

Bea said:


> Ladybugsmum, We are dealing with the same broker and title company and submitted a few  days earlier than you for ROFR.  We just closed today



Oh I am so jealous! We have been waiting on our sellers to return documents for 2 weeks today!  Our closing is not scheduled until August 19th but we were really hoping they wouldn't drag it out


----------



## LadybugsMum

Bea said:


> Ladybugsmum, We are dealing with the same broker and title company and submitted a few  days earlier than you for ROFR.  We just closed today


Yay! That's good to hear (read). I'm hoping my sellers get their docs in tomorrow so I can wire the funds by 2pm on Friday.


----------



## Bea

LadybugsMum said:


> Yay! That's good to hear (read). I'm hoping my sellers get their docs in tomorrow so I can wire the funds by 2pm on Friday.


Our closing was scheduled for August 26th . Finger crossed your seller gets their documents in really soon!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Purchasing DVC        


Bea said:


> Our closing was scheduled for August 26th . Finger crossed your seller gets their documents in really soon!


Mine is scheduled for Aug 30; so I'm hoping it'll close by the middle of next week.


----------



## Lorana

Updated: Got the closing email yesterday afternoon after reaching out again for an update.  Deed not yet recorded, and now just waiting for contract to appear! 
On the plus side, the broker said they will be sending me a $25 Disney Giftcard as an apology for the issues with the title company and lawyer actually completing the closing on time.

Home: HHI
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 5/14/2021
Offer accepted: 5/15/2021  (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 5/20/2021  (5 days)
Passed ROFR: 6/10/2021   (21 days)
Estoppel Received:  6/25/2021 ?  (15 days)
Closing docs received:  6/25/2021 (15 days)
Closing docs returned:  6/26/2021
Sellers closing docs returned:  6/28/2021  (3 days from closing docs received)
Paid Final Payment:  6/28/2021
Closing:  7/21/2021  Was supposed to be 7/2  (26 days from closing docs received)
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

TIME TOTAL: 63 days and counting...
offer to ROFR Passing: 21 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 41 days
Closing to Points in Account: 1 day and counting...


----------



## nicstress

nicstress said:


> Home Resort: AUL
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 6/5/2021
> Offer accepted: 6/7/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 6/10/2021
> Passed ROFR: 6/30/2021
> Estoppel Received:7/1/2021
> Closing docs received:7/2/2021
> Closing docs returned: 7/13/2021 (notarized)
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Funds wired: 7/12/2021
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:




So after I sent everything in I was told/reminded that we can't close until August 16 at the soonest. I say that because this was NOT mentioned in the listing AT ALL and I found it in the contract sent by the broker. Never once was this disclosed in an email either. And honestly I totally missed that when reading the contract (I was more focused on the points). But I have seen information like this mentioned all the time in an actual listing so I thought it was kind of crappy that this one didn't.   It would have been nice to know that and I could have waited sending my money too.  So now I wait...


----------



## Sandisw

Home: BLT (I am the seller)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/21/2021
Offer accepted: 5/21/2021
Sent to ROFR: 5/22/2021
Passed ROFR: 6/11/2021
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 7/7/2021
Closing docs returned: 7/17/21 ( buyer)
Sellers closing docs returned:? 7/7/2021
Closing: 7/21/2021
Deed recorded: 7/22/2021
Contract Removed from Membership:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sandisw

Home Resort: RIV
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 5/25/2021
Offer accepted: 5/25/2021
Sent to ROFR: 5/26/2021
Passed ROFR: 6/15/2021
Estoppel Received: ????
Closing docs received 6/16/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/16/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 7/14/2021
Funds wired: July 14th, 2021
Closing: 7/23/2021 
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## disneyfan123

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: ****************.com
Title Company: Mason and Title
Offer made: June 16
Offer accepted: June 16
Sent to ROFR: June 17
Passed ROFR: July 12
Estoppel received: July 12
Closing docs received: July 13
Closing docs returned: July 13
Closing: July 23
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:

My sale is moving along well, although it is still too slow for me! I need to book welcome home hotel for my February trip!


----------



## disneyfan123

hhisc16 said:


> Attached is the closing time page for 2021.
> The document is editable for anyone that wants to add to it!
> The document shows the time period between deed recorded and club id vs. points loaded in 2021.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Fsm2PXgAWw5rBtpqHhcEXt0rnOIohI-ayFTA_iNg2w8/edit#gid=0
> 
> A more efficient way to get your club ID than calling:
> email wdw.dvc.dvd.resales@disney.com and supply your name, address, and a description of the contract that had been purchased, including its number.



So I just had an interesting phone call from my title company. My resale closed today, and I emailed the email listed above to try and get my membership id number (yes I know it's quick, but I'm impatient and want to try and get points in the system asap!). I got a generic automated reply that said I would hear back within 10 business days. Ok, no problem...

A few hours later, my title company called me and started asking about why I contacted Disney?! They told me that the email address is a private email and reminded me that they sent an email with the info on the next steps, and that it would be up to 5 weeks before I got that info. I mentioned I got it from the boards (although in hindsight I should have just said I found it online, sorry if that causes problems for anyone!), and they responded by saying that email is not supposed to be public. I guess Disney contacted them thinking the title company gave out that email?

I'm rather bemused by this all, and wonder why Disney would reach out to the title co. rather than just ignore my email?  Anyways, I guess I shouldn't have jumped the gun and I hope others don't get their wrist slapped like I did! (Also, not blaming the title company for this at all, they were just trying to figure out what was going on...guess I need to be more patient next time!)


----------



## JEDECEEE

Home: AKL
Broker: dvc sales
Title Company: Mason Title company
Offer made: 06/14/2021
Offer accepted: 06/14/2021
Sent to ROFR: 06/15/2021
Passed ROFR: 06/30/2021
Estoppel Received: 07/07/2021
Closing docs received: 07/07/2021
Closing docs returned: 07/07/2021
Money Wired: 07/09/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 07/23/2021
Closing: 07/30/2021 (but they surprised us earlier than agreed upon date with Closing)
Deed recorded: 07/26/2021
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


We recieved an email this am that Closing happened a little earlier than planned as well as our deed is in the mail and we will have 2-3 days from today 07/26/2021. 

Will be interesting to see the last but most important step imo to this being finalized! My husband is anxious to book, book and book some more lol


----------



## Sandisw

Home Resort: RIV
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 5/25/2021
Offer accepted: 5/25/2021
Sent to ROFR: 5/26/2021
Passed ROFR: 6/15/2021
Estoppel Received: ????
Closing docs received 6/16/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/16/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 7/14/2021
Funds wired: July 14th, 2021
Closing: 7/23/2021
Deed recorded: 7/26/2021
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## LadybugsMum

I was wondering when the sellers would return their docs and there was an email waiting for me at lunch time.  Since my funds will arrive by EOB, I am hoping that closing will be tomorrow or the day after.

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/11/2021
Offer accepted: 6/11/2021
Sent to ROFR: 6/15/2021
Passed ROFR: 7/06/2021
Estoppel received: 7/09/2021
Closing docs received: 07/20/2021
Closing docs returned: 07/21/2021
Seller's closing docs returned: 07/27/2021
Funds wired: 07/27/2021
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total: 42 so far...


----------



## LadybugsMum

Title company has received the funds and said that we'll close as soon as possible. Woohoo!


----------



## MisterPo

nicstress said:


> So after I sent everything in I was told/reminded that we can't close until August 16 at the soonest. I say that because this was NOT mentioned in the listing AT ALL and I found it in the contract sent by the broker. Never once was this disclosed in an email either. And honestly I totally missed that when reading the contract (I was more focused on the points). But I have seen information like this mentioned all the time in an actual listing so I thought it was kind of crappy that this one didn't.  It would have been nice to know that and I could have waited sending my money too.  So now I wait...



Hey I noticed you annotated that you used a notary when signing closing documents. We're actually going through the process right now of waiting on the estoppel for an AUL contract with the same broker and title company as yours. 

Were you required to go to a notary? I was under the impression that buyers didn't need to get documents notarized... maybe I was wrong?


----------



## LadybugsMum

MisterPo said:


> Were you required to go to a notary? I was under the impression that buyers didn't need to get documents notarized... maybe I was wrong?



Some states require a notary no matter who is signing. FL requires a notary if the buyer is financing. Not sure what HI requires but it could be either of those.


----------



## MisterPo

LadybugsMum said:


> Some states require a notary no matter who is signing. FL requires a notary if the buyer is financing. Not sure what HI requires but it could be either of those.



Ah, got it! Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Now impatiently waiting for the deed to be recorded. Will it be today or tomorrow???

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/11/2021
Offer accepted: 6/11/2021
Sent to ROFR: 6/15/2021
Passed ROFR: 7/06/2021
Estoppel received: 7/09/2021
Closing docs received: 07/20/2021
Closing docs returned: 07/21/2021
Seller's closing docs returned: 07/27/2021
Funds wired: 07/27/2021
Closing: 7/28/2021
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total: 43 so far...


----------



## JEDECEEE

LadybugsMum said:


> Now impatiently waiting for the deed to be recorded. Will it be today or tomorrow???
> 
> Home Resort: BWV
> 
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/11/2021
> Offer accepted: 6/11/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 6/15/2021
> Passed ROFR: 7/06/2021
> Estoppel received: 7/09/2021
> Closing docs received: 07/20/2021
> Closing docs returned: 07/21/2021
> Seller's closing docs returned: 07/27/2021
> Funds wired: 07/27/2021
> Closing: 7/28/2021
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total: 43 so far...


I got notice my stuff was filed Monday and it showed on the county website yesterday!!!!! If your closing was today I would check tomorrow and Friday! It was so fast. I have been following  your journey as ours were so close to each other and same title company. I am currently impatiently awaiting the DVC side to give me my member number! I wish there was a board that said: Closed date and DVC member given date!!!!


----------



## Lorana

Lorana said:


> Updated: Got the closing email yesterday afternoon after reaching out again for an update.  Deed not yet recorded, and now just waiting for contract to appear!
> On the plus side, the broker said they will be sending me a $25 Disney Giftcard as an apology for the issues with the title company and lawyer actually completing the closing on time.
> 
> Home: HHI
> Broker: www.****************.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 5/14/2021
> Offer accepted: 5/15/2021  (1 day)
> Sent to ROFR: 5/20/2021  (5 days)
> Passed ROFR: 6/10/2021   (21 days)
> Estoppel Received:  6/25/2021 ?  (15 days)
> Closing docs received:  6/25/2021 (15 days)
> Closing docs returned:  6/26/2021
> Sellers closing docs returned:  6/28/2021  (3 days from closing docs received)
> Paid Final Payment:  6/28/2021
> Closing:  7/21/2021  Was supposed to be 7/2  (26 days from closing docs received)
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> TIME TOTAL: 63 days and counting...
> offer to ROFR Passing: 21 days
> ROFR passing to Closing: 41 days
> Closing to Points in Account: 1 day and counting...


I'm actually wondering now if they actually closed, since the email said "It's scheduled to close today," not "it is closed and sent to Disney."  
It's been a week, and the deed is not showing in the comptroller's website for Beaufort County.  My last HHI contract, it showed within 2 days of closing.
I thought my first HHI contract was a bit of a disaster (in that case it was the broker), but this is becoming a huge hassle, too.  Admittedly I'm paying almost half ($76/point instead of $140/point), so there's that silver lining, but even so, this is more hassle than I wanted.


----------



## natty650

Home: Aulani
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: First American 
Offer made: 6/17/21
Offer accepted: 6/17/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/18/21
Passed ROFR: 7/11/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 7/27/21
Closing docs returned: 7/29/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Funds Wired: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Twiggy1953

Home Resort:  Saratoga Springs
Broker:  www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company:  Magic Vacation Title
Offer made:      5/9/21
Offer accepted:  5/9/21
Sent to ROFR:    5/13/21
Passed ROFR:    6/1/21
Estoppel received:  6/14/21
Closing docs received:   6/29/21
Closing docs returned:  6/29/21
Closing:       7/27/21
Deed recorded:   7/29/21
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member)
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## LadybugsMum

JEDECEEE said:


> I got notice my stuff was filed Monday and it showed on the county website yesterday!!!!! If your closing was today I would check tomorrow and Friday! It was so fast. I have been following  your journey as ours were so close to each other and same title company. I am currently impatiently awaiting the DVC side to give me my member number! I wish there was a board that said: Closed date and DVC member given date!!!!



YOU JINXED ME!! 

I'm kidding. I knew it would be a long shot, but I was trying to think positive. I may or may not have set a timer to go off every 30 minutes to check the comptroller website.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Sigh. Still not showing on the site yet.


----------



## LadybugsMum

And it was recorded at 7:30 am. I didn't think that they started that early but I'll take it

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/11/2021
Offer accepted: 6/11/2021
Sent to ROFR: 6/15/2021
Passed ROFR: 7/06/2021 
Estoppel received: 7/09/2021 
Closing docs received: 07/20/2021 
Closing docs returned: 07/21/2021
Seller's closing docs returned: 07/27/2021 
Funds wired: 07/27/2021
Closing: 7/28/2021
Deed recorded: 7/30/2021
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total: 45 so far...


----------



## Emmsgug

Does anyone know the email address that the new member and activation link come from? 

I have one of those unmanageable email inboxes and I want to add the address to spam filters if possible.


----------



## JEDECEEE

LadybugsMum said:


> And it was recorded at 7:30 am. I didn't think that they started that early but I'll take it
> 
> Home Resort: BWV
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/11/2021
> Offer accepted: 6/11/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 6/15/2021
> Passed ROFR: 7/06/2021
> Estoppel received: 7/09/2021
> Closing docs received: 07/20/2021
> Closing docs returned: 07/21/2021
> Seller's closing docs returned: 07/27/2021
> Funds wired: 07/27/2021
> Closing: 7/28/2021
> Deed recorded: 7/30/2021
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total: 45 so far...


Yay!!!!! I hate I jinxed you....I am now anxiously awaiting my member number. I feel like once I have that I can wait 48 hours and call and see if they might upload my points. I did call member services this am to just see if they might be able to see anything and the line was busy so they couldn't transfer me to that department. Suggested I call back later. I will try again tomorrow just because I can while I work!!!


----------



## ParkFreak

Emmsgug said:


> Does anyone know the email address that the new member and activation link come from?
> 
> I have one of those unmanageable email inboxes and I want to add the address to spam filters if possible.



Donotreply@disneyvacationclub.com


----------



## Emmsgug

ParkFreak said:


> Donotreply@disneyvacationclub.com


Thank you!!!


----------



## Jules123

Home Resort: BRV
Broker: https://*************.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/4
Offer accepted: 6/8
Sent to ROFR: 6/9
Passed ROFR: 6/30
Closing docs received: 7/12
Closing docs returned: 7/16
Closing: 7/23
Deed recorded: 7/26
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## natty650

Update: I was thankful to hear from the title company that they received the seller's docs. YAY! Unfortunately, it was past the deadline to wire the funds today, so it's all set up for tomorrow. I can't wait for this to close & officially be part of DVC - the entire process is so stressful!

Home: Aulani
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 6/17/21
Offer accepted: 6/17/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/18/21
Passed ROFR: 7/11/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 7/27/21
Closing docs returned: 7/29/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 8/2/21
Funds Wired: 8/3/21
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## scheddj

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: June10
Offer accepted: June 10
Sent to ROFR: June 14
Passed ROFR: June 30
Estoppel received: July 8
Closing docs received: July 16
Closing docs returned: July 16
Funds wired: July 19
Sellers closing docs returned: July 26
Closing: July 27
Deed recorded: July 28
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:


----------



## FSUSammy

Home Resort: BLT
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/19/21
Offer accepted: 6/20/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/25/21
Passed ROFR: 7/30/21
Closing docs received: 8/3/21
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Jules123

Has anyone had their contract show up after the shutdown? Just wondering how far behind they are.


----------



## ParkFreak

Jules123 said:


> Has anyone had their contract show up after the shutdown? Just wondering how far behind they are.


I read on a facebook group that someone who closed on 7/7 had their new contract show up. Hoping they are working hard on this!


----------



## LadybugsMum

ParkFreak said:


> I read on a facebook group that someone who closed on 7/7 had their new contract show up. Hoping they are working hard on this!


Today?


----------



## nuts

Jules123 said:


> Has anyone had their contract show up after the shutdown? Just wondering how far behind they are.


My closing was 7/6, showed up in Website 7/30, and points showed up 8/2


----------



## Tiberella626

I was informed today that one of our sellers forgot to get a notary  we were hoping to close by tomorrow to get the member incentives for a RIV purchase. It doesn't look like that is going to happen. 

Home Resort: AKL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/01/21
Offer accepted: 6/01/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/07/21
Passed ROFR: 6/30/21
Estoppel received: 7/1/21
Closing docs received: 7/7/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 7/9/21 (with a cashier's check)
Closing docs returned seller: 8/2/21 retuned but missing a notary. Waiting for new docs now. 
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## covebarlove

Jules123 said:


> Has anyone had their contract show up after the shutdown? Just wondering how far behind they are.



Our deed was recorded on 7/9. We got the activation email on 8/1, but we still haven't received our member number in order to activate.


----------



## Lorana

Lorana said:


> Updated: Got the closing email yesterday afternoon after reaching out again for an update.  Deed not yet recorded, and now just waiting for contract to appear!
> On the plus side, the broker said they will be sending me a $25 Disney Giftcard as an apology for the issues with the title company and lawyer actually completing the closing on time.
> 
> Home: HHI
> Broker: www.****************.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 5/14/2021
> Offer accepted: 5/15/2021  (1 day)
> Sent to ROFR: 5/20/2021  (5 days)
> Passed ROFR: 6/10/2021   (21 days)
> Estoppel Received:  6/25/2021 ?  (15 days)
> Closing docs received:  6/25/2021 (15 days)
> Closing docs returned:  6/26/2021
> Sellers closing docs returned:  6/28/2021  (3 days from closing docs received)
> Paid Final Payment:  6/28/2021
> Closing:  7/21/2021  Was supposed to be 7/2  (26 days from closing docs received)
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> TIME TOTAL: 68 days and counting...
> offer to ROFR Passing: 21 days
> ROFR passing to Closing: 41 days
> Closing to Points in Account: 1 day and counting...


In theory I’m just waiting on DVC at this point. The title company said it was all sent over on 7/21. However, the deed is still not showing recorded online.

Also, the $25 e-gift card the broker said they’d send me as an apology for the issues? That was on 7/13 and as of the morning of 8/6, I still don’t have it.

I got a fantastic deal, don’t get me wrong. But this is reminding me why it’s so much easier/nicer/smoother to go direct, and I have to keep reminding myself that I saved a lot of money. Even if I did spend that money a couple of months ago and have nothing to show for it yet. I still have a month till the 7 month window at HHI over Easter, so I confess I’m getting a little anxious to get my points before the window closes. Up to 84 days and counting…


----------



## Sandisw

Lorana said:


> In theory I’m just waiting on DVC at this point. The title company said it was all sent over on 7/21. However, the deed is still not showing recorded online.
> 
> Also, the $25 e-gift card the broker said they’d send me as an apology for the issues? That was on 7/13 and as of the morning of 8/6, I still don’t have it.
> 
> I got a fantastic deal, don’t get me wrong. But this is reminding me why it’s so much easier/nicer/smoother to go direct, and I have to keep reminding myself that I saved a lot of money. Even if I did spend that money a couple of months ago and have nothing to show for it yet. I still have a month till the 7 month window at HHI over Easter, so I confess I’m getting a little anxious to get my points before the window closes. Up to 84 days and counting…



So sorry. I just got a response from MA and they are saying 2 to 3 weeks to transfer the contract. They got documents 7/26 so I am looking at  another week and then 7 to 10 days for points. In reality, not any quicker than last summer.

The only plus is I have the room reserved with SSR points to swap to the RIV when they load.


----------



## Emmsgug

Sandisw said:


> So sorry. I just got a response from MA and they are saying 2 to 3 weeks to transfer the contract. They got documents 7/26 so I am looking at  another week and then 7 to 10 days for points. In reality, not any quicker than last summer.
> 
> The only plus is I have the room reserved with SSR points to swap to the RIV when they load.



Man…I’m never going to get my points if this is the snail’s pace these things are moving.

Home: CCV
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American 
Offer made: 4/15/2021
Offer accepted: 4/21/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/21/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/10/2021
Estoppel Received: 6/10/2021
Closing docs received: 6/11/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/14/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 7/9/2021(last of the three sellers to return)
Closing: 7/29/2021
Deed recorded: 7/29/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## FSUSammy

Closing question....so we got our closing docs via Docusign since we aren't financing. I told the closing agent that we will wire once we know that they have received the seller's docs. They replied back saying that their docs are en route via FedEx. Should I still insist on confirmation that they have those docs in hand or would you just go ahead and wire knowing that the docs are on their way?


----------



## Emmsgug

I wired the Monday following our docs received/signed on previous Friday since we missed the wire cut off time.

That was in the beginning of June. Our sellers (same thing, needed to be fedexed, and there were three of them) took over a month to return their documents leaving us in the middle of the shutdown. We just closed and now, because of the back lot caused by the shut down in July, I doubt we will see the points before September.

iI would wait to wire until you had a definitive closing date and confirmation that the packet has been received.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Home Resort: Vero Beach
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magical Vacation Title
Offer made: May 25, 2021
Offer accepted: May 26, 2021
Sent to ROFR: , May 28 2021
Passed ROFR: June 22, 2021
Closing docs received: July 14th, 2021
Closing docs returned: July 20, 2021
Closing: July 31, 2021
Deed recorded: August 2, 2021
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account: 

Days Total:


----------



## LilyJC

FSUSammy said:


> Closing question....so we got our closing docs via Docusign since we aren't financing. I told the closing agent that we will wire once we know that they have received the seller's docs. They replied back saying that their docs are en route via FedEx. Should I still insist on confirmation that they have those docs in hand or would you just go ahead and wire knowing that the docs are on their way?



I’ve always been fine wiring as long as I’ve had an ETA on the seller’s closing docs. This time around everything happened way faster than I expected, so I kinda felt like I was scrambling to send my wire this morning after hearing from Cammy that she’d already received the sellers docs. I definitely never want things held up on my end. I suppose there’s always a chance their paperwork could have mistakes, so really it comes down to what you’re comfortable with doing.


----------



## FSUSammy

LilyJC said:


> I’ve always been fine wiring as long as I’ve had an ETA on the seller’s closing docs. This time around everything happened way faster than I expected, so I kinda felt like I was scrambling to send my wire this morning after hearing from Cammy that she’d already received the sellers docs. I definitely never want things held up on my end. I suppose there’s always a chance their paperwork could have mistakes, so really it comes down to what you’re comfortable with doing.


Yeah I'm the same way I don't want to be the one that holds things up either


----------



## matthewredrich

_Home:_ AUL
_Broker:_ http://oceanwind-hawaii.com
_Title Company:_ First American Hawaii
_Offer made:_ 3/15/2021
_Offer accepted:_ 3/18/2021
_Sent to ROFR:_ 3/30/2021
_Passed ROFR:_ 4/22/2021
_Estoppel Received:_ 5/06/2021
_Closing docs received:_ 06/25/2021
_Closing docs returned:_ 07/01/2021
_Funds wired:_ 06/30/2021
_Sellers closing docs returned:_ 07/12/2021 (international)
_Closing:_ 08/04/2021?
_Deed recorded:_ 08/05/2021
_Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:_ 

_Total days:_ 144 and counting


----------



## Lorana

Sandisw said:


> So sorry. I just got a response from MA and they are saying 2 to 3 weeks to transfer the contract. They got documents 7/26 so I am looking at  another week and then 7 to 10 days for points. In reality, not any quicker than last summer.
> 
> The only plus is I have the room reserved with SSR points to swap to the RIV when they load.


Yeah, Admin Services actually responded to me super quick - like less than 24 hours - to confirm this morning that they did in fact get the docs from my broker and are in the process of transferring.  But likewise they said 2-3 weeks to record and then another 10-14 days for points.


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

I’ve been waiting two weeks and still don’t have my new contract showing up. I’m hoping to have them by October at this point. We closed on 7/22.


----------



## mrsclark

FSUSammy said:


> Closing question....so we got our closing docs via Docusign since we aren't financing. I told the closing agent that we will wire once we know that they have received the seller's docs. They replied back saying that their docs are en route via FedEx. Should I still insist on confirmation that they have those docs in hand or would you just go ahead and wire knowing that the docs are on their way?


We are in the process of buying two contracts.  On the second contract, I followed up with the broker and title company two weeks after we got closing docs because we too were waiting until they received the seller docs before we wired.  They checked the tracking number and said they were scheduled to be delivered the next day.  Our bank suggests having an appointment to do a wire transfer  so we set one up for the next day (which was a Friday).  That afternoon I called the title company to confirm they had received the FedEx packet - they confirmed receipt but our actual closing agent had already left for the day so I knew there was a possibility that something might be missing or done incorrectly, etc. BUT since they did get them back we went ahead with the wire transfer.  Everything went smoothly, no problems with the paperwork and we officially closed on Tuesday.  In our case, though, we only had one seller so I didn’t have the added complication of waiting for  multiple people to sign or anything like that.


----------



## FSUSammy

mrsclark said:


> We are in the process of buying two contracts.  On the second contract, I followed up with the broker and title company two weeks after we got closing docs because we too were waiting until they received the seller docs before we wired.  They checked the tracking number and said they were scheduled to be delivered the next day.  Our bank suggests having an appointment to do a wire transfer  so we set one up for the next day (which was a Friday).  That afternoon I called the title company to confirm they had received the FedEx packet - they confirmed receipt but our actual closing agent had already left for the day so I knew there was a possibility that something might be missing or done incorrectly, etc. BUT since they did get them back we went ahead with the wire transfer.  Everything went smoothly, no problems with the paperwork and we officially closed on Tuesday.  In our case, though, we only had one seller so I didn’t have the added complication of waiting for  multiple people to sign or anything like that.


This is thankfully just one seller as well.


----------



## DDad4

Closed and deed recorded on 7/21.  Still waiting To see the contract. They are going to take the full 3 weeks!  Waiting to use the points to book a May trip. Just need to get them before 7 months hits.


----------



## Quiltsndisney

Home Resort: BRV
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/27
Offer accepted:6/28
Sent to ROFR:6/28
Passed ROFR:8/3
Closing docs received:8/6
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:34 days and counting


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

I’m in the exact same boat (same day recording and need the points prior to 7 mo window)


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

DDad4 said:


> Closed and deed recorded on 7/21.  Still waiting To see the contract. They are going to take the full 3 weeks!  Waiting to use the points to book a May trip. Just need to get them before 7 months hits.


I’m in the exact same bot (same day recording and need for 7 mo window)


----------



## FSUSammy

Update...

Home Resort: BLT
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/19/21
Offer accepted: 6/20/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/25/21
Passed ROFR: 7/30/21
Closing docs received: 8/3/21
Closing docs returned: 8/9/21
Funds wired: 8/9/21
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## FSUSammy

For those of you that used Mason Title for closing....did they send you updates after you sent your paperwork and wired your funds? I sent an email asking if they'd tell me when we officially end up closing as well as when the deed is sent for recording and stuff like that but instead they just said they received our signed papers and the wire which wasn't what I asked.


----------



## Quiltsndisney

FSUSammy said:


> For those of you that used Mason Title for closing....did they send you updated after you sent your paperwork and wired your funds? I sent an email asking if they'd tell me when we officially end up closing as well as when the deed is sent for recording and stuff like that but instead they just said they received our signed papers and the wire which wasn't what I asked.


I just sent email asking the same. I will let you know What I get back. So far communications is limited.


----------



## LilyJC

FSUSammy said:


> For those of you that used Mason Title for closing....did they send you updated after you sent your paperwork and wired your funds? I sent an email asking if they'd tell me when we officially end up closing as well as when the deed is sent for recording and stuff like that but instead they just said they received our signed papers and the wire which wasn't what I asked.



Yes, we received all that information from MTI, but we’ve always worked with Cammy (and she’s the best!!). Don’t know if it varies depending who your agent is…


----------



## FSUSammy

LilyJC said:


> Yes, we received all that information from MTI, but we’ve always worked with Cammy (and she’s the best!!). Don’t know if it varies depending who your agent is…



Thanks good to know. Our closing agent is Marcelo so if anything I'll just keep bugging him to answer my questions


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Quiltsndisney said:


> I just sent email asking the same. I will let you know What I get back. So far communications is limited.


More and more I’m worried I made the right choice with mason


----------



## Sandisw

FSUSammy said:


> For those of you that used Mason Title for closing....did they send you updated after you sent your paperwork and wired your funds? I sent an email asking if they'd tell me when we officially end up closing as well as when the deed is sent for recording and stuff like that but instead they just said they received our signed papers and the wire which wasn't what I asked.



Yes, I got an email when the contract closed.


----------



## Quiltsndisney

FSUSammy said:


> Thanks good to know. Our closing agent is Marcelo so if anything I'll just keep bugging him to answer my questions


We are with the same person. All I got back from my question is that my documents were there and he has them for closing. Likely the person versus agency


----------



## LadybugsMum

Quiltsndisney said:


> We are with the same person. All I got back from my question is that my documents were there and he has them for closing. Likely the person versus agency


Check here to see if your deed has been recorded:

https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


----------



## FSUSammy

Quiltsndisney said:


> We are with the same person. All I got back from my question is that my documents were there and he has them for closing. Likely the person versus agency


Yup sounds like he's just not one to give much information period.


----------



## Jules123

We just had Marcelo as well and we did get an email from him on the day of closing.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

FSUSammy said:


> Yup sounds like he's just not one to give much information period.


That’s really unfortunate whether an individual or the the co itself. Since we are their customer paying their closing fees, we should be able to get answers and responses. I had a horrible time with First Am last year. My direct was fine 2 years prior with them but the Resale contract was terrible... no responses to inquiries, extremely slow, then when I threatened to pull out because we almost missed closing all of a sudden things improved. I refused to use them again.

I really hope mason is better than they were. I’m using them for a BLT contract currently in for ROFR.

Another note, I just sold a contract and the seller opted for magic vacation. I had to follow up with them to get closing docs after estoppel was received. 2+ weeks went by after estoppel. Their email to me said to expect closing docs within 2 wks and when I sled they said they were waiting on estoppel from Disney. I had to tell them, no it’s already been received.

I will say Jeffrey Sweetwas great. I bought a BLt contract in June and it closed 7/21. All communication was prompt and clear. Their only downside was having to mail the deposit vs convenience of credir card deposit but I would use them again in a heartbeat


----------



## FSUSammy

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> That’s really unfortunate whether an individual or the the co itself. Since we are their customer paying their closing fees, we should be able to get answers and responses. I had a horrible time with First Am last year. My direct was fine 2 years prior with them but the Resale contract was terrible... no responses to inquiries, extremely slow, then when I threatened to pull out because we almost missed closing all of a sudden things improved. I refused to use them again.
> 
> I really hope mason is better than they were. I’m using them for a BLT contract currently in for ROFR.
> 
> Another note, I just sold a contract and the seller opted for magic vacation. I had to follow up with them to get closing docs after estoppel was received. 2+ weeks went by after estoppel. Their email to me said to expect closing docs within 2 wks and when I sled they said they were waiting on estoppel from Disney. I had to tell them, no it’s already been received.
> 
> I will say Jeffrey Sweetwas great. I bought a BLt contract in June and it closed 7/21. All communication was prompt and clear. Their only downside was having to mail the deposit vs convenience of credir card deposit but I would use them again in a heartbeat


Honestly this is a lesson learned. Clearly there are certain closing agents that are better than others. We actually just called him up and he was able to tell us that we will close today/tomorrow since he received out docs and funds and the sellers docs yesterday. Maybe he's just not great with email. I don't know, but now I know that if I need to ask a question I'm just going to call until I know the deed has been recorded and sent to DVC.


----------



## FSUSammy

Update...

Home Resort: BLT
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/19/21
Offer accepted: 6/20/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/25/21
Passed ROFR: 7/30/21
Closing docs received: 8/3/21
Closing docs returned: 8/9/21
Funds wired: 8/9/21
Closing: 8/10/21
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## SarahWI

At what point should I check on the timeline? Our title company took 18 days post ROFR to get documents to us.  We signed electronically same day and set up wire transfer the next business day.  It’s been 12 days since we signed and 9 since they confirmed they received the wire transfer.  We have heard nothing about the seller documents or final closing date (hoping it will be moved up from 8/27).

We don’t need the points right now but I just want control of them.


----------



## FSUSammy

SarahWI said:


> At what point should I check on the timeline? Our title company took 18 days post ROFR to get documents to us.  We signed electronically same day and set up wire transfer the next business day.  It’s been 12 days since we signed and 9 since they confirmed they received the wire transfer.  We have heard nothing about the seller documents or final closing date (hoping it will be moved up from 8/27).
> 
> We don’t need the points right now but I just want control of them.


I'd contact them now to see if they have received the seller's docs. The only reason why we sent our wire on Monday was because they had told us on Friday that the seller's docs were on their way back to them via fedex.


----------



## FSUSammy

So I contacted Member Administration yesterday via email to ask how long it would take to get my husband's name added to my original AKV contract. The deed was sent over to them on 7/21. They replied back this morning saying that it can take between 5-6 weeks for the transfer because of their backlog. I thought it would be quicker since it's just adding a name and giving him his own ID but apparently not. We have another 2-3 weeks waiting on that one and another 5-6 weeks waiting on our new BLT.


----------



## FSUSammy

Update...

Home Resort: BLT
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/19/21
Offer accepted: 6/20/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/25/21
Passed ROFR: 7/30/21
Closing docs received: 8/3/21
Closing docs returned: 8/9/21
Funds wired: 8/9/21
Closing: 8/10/21
Deed recorded: 8/11/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## SarahWI

FSUSammy said:


> I'd contact them now to see if they have received the seller's docs. The only reason why we sent our wire on Monday was because they had told us on Friday that the seller's docs were on their way back to them via fedex.


Seller has not returned documents. We sent the wire right away because the seller was so on the spot with countering and accepting the offer.  

I had been hoping to have control of the points by 9/30 in case the seller actually hadn’t bank all of this UY points but looking doubtful we’ll have the points by then.


----------



## FSUSammy

SarahWI said:


> Seller has not returned documents. We sent the wire right away because the seller was so on the spot with countering and accepting the offer.
> 
> I had been hoping to have control of the points by 9/30 in case the seller actually hadn’t bank all of this UY points but looking doubtful we’ll have the points by then.


Ugh that stinks and technically they have until whatever your closing date is on the contract to send their stuff back.


----------



## scheddj

FSUSammy said:


> So I contacted Member Administration yesterday via email to ask how long it would take to get my husband's name added to my original AKV contract. The deed was sent over to them on 7/21. They replied back this morning saying that it can take between 5-6 weeks for the transfer because of their backlog. I thought it would be quicker since it's just adding a name and giving him his own ID but apparently not. We have another 2-3 weeks waiting on that one and another 5-6 weeks waiting on our new BLT.


WTH, I was already going crazy waiting two weeks knowing I might have another one to wait. Now it might be four more weeks?  I don’t know if I’ll make it!


----------



## VdoesDisney

I am 4 weeks and counting…


----------



## DDad4

DDad4 said:


> Closed and deed recorded on 7/21.  Still waiting To see the contract. They are going to take the full 3 weeks!  Waiting to use the points to book a May trip. Just need to get them before 7 months hits.


Just received an email from DVC and confirmed my contract was added. Exactly 3 weeks from Closing / Deed recording. No points yet but happy to wait a little longer on that step.


----------



## VdoesDisney

DDad4 said:


> Just received an email from DVC and confirmed my contract was added. Exactly 3 weeks from Closing / Deed recording. No points yet but happy to wait a little longer on that step.


Congrats!! Did you do anything to expedite it? My deed was recorded on 7/14 and I am still waiting…


----------



## DDad4

VdoesDisney said:


> Congrats!! Did you do anything to expedite it? My deed was recorded on 7/14 and I am still waiting…


i didn’t call or do anything special. After seeing other comments I expected to be waiting a few more weeks. A very happy surprise.


----------



## LadybugsMum

DDad4 said:


> i didn’t call or do anything special. After seeing other comments I expected to be waiting a few more weeks. A very happy surprise.


When was your deed recorded?


----------



## Sandisw

DDad4 said:


> i didn’t call or do anything special. After seeing other comments I expected to be waiting a few more weeks. A very happy surprise.



Nice! My buyer’s contract,,,which closed the same day…is still there on my account,

I do know that 7/21 was the first day MA was accepting documents again after the shut down so I bet they have a lot for that day.

It does give me hope though that maybe I’ll get my RIV next week!


----------



## DDad4

LadybugsMum said:


> When was your deed recorded?


July 21


----------



## LadybugsMum

DDad4 said:


> July 21


Hopefully my contract will appear next Friday. I need those points so I can do some swapping out on my May reservation.


----------



## FSUSammy

DDad4 said:


> July 21


Hopefully that means it won't really be a 5-6 week delay like they said in the email reply to me.


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

DDad4 said:


> July 21


What resort? I feel like they may process WDW ones faster than VB or HHI.


----------



## DDad4

M:SpilotISTC12 said:


> What resort? I feel like they may process WDW ones faster than VB or HHI.


Boardwalk


----------



## jjones0912

DDad4 said:


> Just received an email from DVC and confirmed my contract was added. Exactly 3 weeks from Closing / Deed recording. No points yet but happy to wait a little longer on that step.


Congrats - this gives me hope its coming soon. Closed 7/26 and deed was recorded on 7/28. First timer here, so VERY anxiously awaiting. We are planning our first trip to our home resort (Poly) for June so well within the window, but hoping to surprise the kids with a shorter trip in January and need to get my waitlist on!


----------



## covebarlove

Almost there!!

Home Resort: AKL
Broker: www.*********.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/14/21
Offer accepted: 5/14/21
Sent to ROFR: 5/15/21
Passed ROFR: 6/4/21
Closing docs received: 6/25
Closing docs returned buyer: 6/26
Closing docs returned seller: 7/02
Closing: 7/07
Deed recorded: 7/09
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 8/10
Points in account:

It took from 8/1 (when we received the activation email) to 8/10 to receive our Club ID. The wdw.dvc.dvd.resales@email.disney.com didn't respond to either one of our emails trying to get the Club ID sooner. My husband called member administration on 8/9 and was told that they could see our account, but it wasn't complete enough to disclose the Club ID.


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

covebarlove said:


> Almost there!!
> 
> Home Resort: AKL
> Broker: www.*********.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 5/14/21
> Offer accepted: 5/14/21
> Sent to ROFR: 5/15/21
> Passed ROFR: 6/4/21
> Closing docs received: 6/25
> Closing docs returned buyer: 6/26
> Closing docs returned seller: 7/02
> Closing: 7/07
> Deed recorded: 7/09
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 8/10
> Points in account:
> 
> It took from 8/1 (when we received the activation email) to 8/10 to receive our Club ID. The wdw.dvc.dvd.resales@email.disney.com didn't respond to either one of our emails trying to get the Club ID sooner. My husband called member administration on 8/9 and was told that they could see our account, but it wasn't complete enough to disclose the Club ID.


Woah! They wouldn't respond to my emails either. I tried to call them and they said email was the only way to reach MA.


----------



## covebarlove

M:SpilotISTC12 said:


> Woah! They wouldn't respond to my emails either. I tried to call them and they said email was the only way to reach MA.



That's odd. I don't know what number he called exactly, but it sounded like they were able to talk to him about our account. They just couldn't give us any helpful information or move anything long.


----------



## disneyforsix

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 7/9/221
Offer accepted: 7/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/10/21
Passed ROFR: 8/12/21
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned buyer:
Closing docs returned seller:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## Sandisw

covebarlove said:


> That's odd. I don't know what number he called exactly, but it sounded like they were able to talk to him about our account. They just couldn't give us any helpful information or move anything long.



MS can access information about accounts but can’t do anything with it if MA  has not given them all the info,


----------



## MBland54

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.********.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/30/21
Offer accepted: 6/30/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/30/21
Passed ROFR: 8/11/21
Closing docs received: 8/11/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 8/11/21
Closing docs returned seller:  
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 
Points in account:


----------



## edudansil

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/2/21
Offer accepted: 7/2/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/7/21
Passed ROFR: 8/10/21
Closing docs received: 8/12/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 8/13/21
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## DVChris

edudansil said:


> Home Resort: BCV
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 7/2/21
> Offer accepted: 7/2/21
> Sent to ROFR: 7/7/21
> Passed ROFR: 7/10/21
> Closing docs received: 7/12/21
> Closing docs returned buyer: 7/13/21
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


Wow! ROFR was only 3 days! How is that possible?


----------



## edudansil

DVChris said:


> Wow! ROFR was only 3 days! How is that possible?


Oh my gosh! So glad you caught that lol if only! I’ve adjusted it now. Good eye!


----------



## Lorana

FSUSammy said:


> Honestly this is a lesson learned. Clearly there are certain closing agents that are better than others. We actually just called him up and he was able to tell us that we will close today/tomorrow since he received out docs and funds and the sellers docs yesterday. Maybe he's just not great with email. I don't know, but now I know that if I need to ask a question I'm just going to call until I know the deed has been recorded and sent to DVC.


Marcelo was my closing agent and he just wasn’t on top of things. It was a huge hassle. He sent the wrong papers to the lawyers and *I* was doing the communicating between the lawyer and him.  Because he dropped the ball, I didn’t close before the shutdown - and even after things opened up, I had to chase him to get the closing finalized. 

In the past, I always had Cammy, and she was *amazing


----------



## Lorana

Lorana said:


> In theory I’m just waiting on DVC at this point. The title company said it was all sent over on 7/21. However, the deed is still not showing recorded online.
> 
> Also, the $25 e-gift card the broker said they’d send me as an apology for the issues? That was on 7/13 and as of the morning of 8/6, I still don’t have it.
> 
> I got a fantastic deal, don’t get me wrong. But this is reminding me why it’s so much easier/nicer/smoother to go direct, and I have to keep reminding myself that I saved a lot of money. Even if I did spend that money a couple of months ago and have nothing to show for it yet. I still have a month till the 7 month window at HHI over Easter, so I confess I’m getting a little anxious to get my points before the window closes. Up to 84 days and counting…



Yesterday was my 3 week mark since DVC confirmed they had received my closing docs from the agent on that date, and the contract is still not yet appearing in my account.

The deed is also not showing recorded on the Beaufort county registry of deeds, though I did see the copy of the closing document stamped by the county so hopefully I am all set?


----------



## Sandisw

Lorana said:


> Yesterday was my 3 week mark since DVC confirmed they had received my closing docs from the agent on that date, and the contract is still not yet appearing in my account.
> 
> The deed is also not showing recorded on the Beaufort county registry of deeds, though I did see the copy of the closing document stamped by the county so hopefully I am all set?



The BLT I sold that MA confirmed was received 7/21 is still in my account this morning so those buyers are still waiting.

Based on timeline, I think I won’t see my RIV contract for another 2 weeks, which will put it at a month.


----------



## FSUSammy

Lorana said:


> Marcelo was my closing agent and he just wasn’t on top of things. It was a huge hassle. He sent the wrong papers to the lawyers and *I* was doing the communicating between the lawyer and him.  Because he dropped the ball, I didn’t close before the shutdown - and even after things opened up, I had to chase him to get the closing finalized.
> 
> In the past, I always had Cammy, and she was *amazing


Ugh that's beyond frustrating! He finally got his act together after we got him on the phone and basically called him out on not answer questions that we had via email (even when his emails that he send, that are probably automated at that, all mention that if you have any questions to contact him).


----------



## FSUSammy

Sandisw said:


> The BLT I sold that MA confirmed was received 7/21 is still in my account this morning so those buyers are still waiting.
> 
> Based on timeline, I think I won’t see my RIV contract for another 2 weeks, which will put it at a month.


Their 7/21 pile must be HUGE!


----------



## Sandisw

FSUSammy said:


> Their 7/21 pile must be HUGE!



It has to be because they couldn’t close that contract until the 21st due to the shut down.  We had everything done and ready to go about 5 days earlier.

My title agent said Disney was not accepting anything new until the 21st. So, I bet a lot of contracts went over right after they opened up again.


----------



## Rex1993

Ugh. First timer and bought GCV. Recorded 7/26 and haven't received anything yet.


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

Ho hum, still haven't heard back from member administration. The customer service with DVC is horrendous at best.


----------



## Rex1993

Sandisw said:


> My title agent said Disney was not accepting anything new until the 21st. So, I bet a lot of contracts went over right after they opened up again.



My agent said the same thing.


----------



## mark0157

Sandisw said:


> It has to be because they couldn’t close that contract until the 21st due to the shut down.  We had everything done and ready to go about 5 days earlier.
> 
> My title agent said Disney was not accepting anything new until the 21st. So, I bet a lot of contracts went over right after they opened up again.



Same here. Ours went over on 7/22 and after my borderline "harassment" I finally received a response from DVC yesterday that it is taking 3-4 weeks from receipt for these to process. So I have about one more week to wait (finger crossed)!


----------



## FSUSammy

mark0157 said:


> Same here. Ours went over on 7/22 and after my borderline "harassment" I finally received a response from DVC yesterday that it is taking 3-4 weeks from receipt for these to process. So I have about one more week to wait (finger crossed)!


I love how they are telling people different things.


----------



## Minnie2114

Home Resort: BRV
Broker: ****************.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/28
Offer accepted: 6/29
Sent to ROFR: 6/30
Passed ROFR: 8/4
Closing docs received: 8/11
Closing docs returned: 8/11
Closing: 8/13
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:

Moving along nicely since passing ROFR!


----------



## Quiltsndisney

Minnie2114 said:


> Home Resort: BRV
> Broker: ****************.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 6/28
> Offer accepted: 6/29
> Sent to ROFR: 6/30
> Passed ROFR: 8/4
> Closing docs received: 8/11
> Closing docs returned: 8/11
> Closing: 8/13
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:
> 
> Moving along nicely since passing ROFR!


Congrats so jealous. I am on a week since paperwork and buyer has not signed. So I wait.


----------



## ParkFreak

mark0157 said:


> Same here. Ours went over on 7/22 and after my borderline "harassment" I finally received a response from DVC yesterday that it is taking 3-4 weeks from receipt for these to process. So I have about one more week to wait (finger crossed)!


Exact same story here. They replied to an email today. 3-4 weeks.


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

ParkFreak said:


> Exact same story here. They replied to an email today. 3-4 weeks.


At least you guys got a response. I don't even have it in my possession and I already have buyers remorse because of how this whole process has gone. I've bought resale before but they were stripped so there was no rush but this has points expiring at the end of March. I'd like to get more than a day out of it.


----------



## Amyeliza

M:SpilotISTC12 said:


> At least you guys got a response. I don't even have it in my possession and I already have buyers remorse because of how this whole process has gone. I've bought resale before but they were stripped so there was no rush but this has points expiring at the end of March. I'd like to get more than a day out of it.



Oh this is so sad!  Back in the spring, I called Member Services and asked them to add the points to my account.  I had to wait on hold for 30 minutes, but they called (Member Administration) and added them.  It sounds like the put a stop to doing that.


----------



## Sandisw

Amyeliza said:


> Oh this is so sad!  Back in the spring, I called Member Services and asked them to add the points to my account.  I had to wait on hold for 30 minutes, but they called (Member Administration) and added them.  It sounds like the put a stop to doing that.



You have to at least have the shell of the contract added to your account before MS could ever get the points added.  Many of us are still waiting for that step.  But, I too have read that CMs at MS are telling new owners they can no longer do that via a call.

I can understand it given the wait times for other things...of course, I am sure there are some who still get it to happen!  Can't say I won't be one of them who will try if after a week the contract shows up I still have no points!!!

Honestly, its why this will most likely be my last resale contract.  Direct is just sooo much easier and worth the cost.


----------



## Quiltsndisney

M:SpilotISTC12 said:


> At least you guys got a response. I don't even have it in my possession and I already have buyers remorse because of how this whole process has gone. I've bought resale before but they were stripped so there was no rush but this has points expiring at the end of March. I'd like to get more than a day out of it.


My sellers are nowhere to be found one week after documents sent. I feel like backing away after hearing all of this.


----------



## Emmsgug

Quiltsndisney said:


> My  are nowhere to be found one week after documents sent. I feel like backing away after hearing all of this.


My sellers took over a month to send back closing. I was convinced it was because they wanted me to withdraw so they could re list  and get a higher price per point since I got in before things went absolutely crazy. We finally closed on 7/29, we ratified in April….certifiable dumpster fire.


----------



## mark0157

I had to email (both resale and member administration) and my broker AND I filled out some online form on the DVC site...I was relentless once my quoted time (17-21 days) had passed. I understand the delay with the shut-down, but it would be nice to have some communication throughout the process. While I saved money vs. buying direct it's still a lot of money to hand over and then not have any idea where your contract is or when you can use it.


----------



## mark0157

FSUSammy said:


> I love how they are telling people different things.



WoooHooo...our BCV resale shows online...now just need to wait for them to load the points!!!


----------



## Emmsgug

mark0157 said:


> WoooHooo...our BCV resale shows online...now just need to wait for them to load the points!!!


When did you record?


----------



## Amyeliza

Sandisw said:


> You have to at least have the shell of the contract added to your account before MS could ever get the points added.  Many of us are still waiting for that step.  But, I too have read that CMs at MS are telling new owners they can no longer do that via a call.
> 
> I can understand it given the wait times for other things...of course, I am sure there are some who still get it to happen!  Can't say I won't be one of them who will try if after a week the contract shows up I still have no points!!!
> 
> Honestly, its why this will most likely be my last resale contract.  Direct is just sooo much easier and worth the cost.


With the recent increase in direct prices, I agree with you.  I bought my Poly resale for $167 in March and sold it for $189 in August.  In just 4 months, the price went up significantly.  I considered buying direct again, but my goal in selling was to put half of my sales proceeds in savings and to buy a property with a 2042 expiration year.  This will be my last resale too.


----------



## Lorana

Updated: Contract appeared today!!
This is taking longer than many of the resales I purchased in 2020 when DVC was mostly shut down!

Home: HHI
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 5/14/2021
Offer accepted: 5/15/2021  (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 5/20/2021  (5 days)
Passed ROFR: 6/10/2021   (21 days)
Estoppel Received:  6/25/2021 ?  (15 days)
Closing docs received:  6/25/2021 (15 days)
Closing docs returned:  6/26/2021
Sellers closing docs returned:  6/28/2021  (3 days from closing docs received)
Paid Final Payment:  6/28/2021
Closing:  7/21/2021  Was supposed to be 7/2  (26 days from closing docs received)
Deed recorded: 7/22/2021 (? The copy I saw says this date but it’s still not appearing in the online deed search for Beaufort County)
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 8/14/2021 (24 days)
Points in account:

TIME TOTAL: 92 days and counting...
offer to ROFR Passing: 21 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 41 days
Closing to Points in Account: 24 days and counting...


----------



## mark0157

Emmsgug said:


> When did you record?



Deed was recorded 7/22/2021 (the same day we closed). I was surprised it was recorded the same day.


----------



## mark0157

Lorana said:


> Updated: Contract appeared today!!
> This is taking longer than many of the resales I purchased in 2020 when DVC was mostly shut down!
> 
> Home: HHI
> Broker: www.****************.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 5/14/2021
> Offer accepted: 5/15/2021  (1 day)
> Sent to ROFR: 5/20/2021  (5 days)
> Passed ROFR: 6/10/2021   (21 days)
> Estoppel Received:  6/25/2021 ?  (15 days)
> Closing docs received:  6/25/2021 (15 days)
> Closing docs returned:  6/26/2021
> Sellers closing docs returned:  6/28/2021  (3 days from closing docs received)
> Paid Final Payment:  6/28/2021
> Closing:  7/21/2021  Was supposed to be 7/2  (26 days from closing docs received)
> Deed recorded: 7/22/2021 (? The copy I saw says this date but it’s still not appearing in the online deed search for Beaufort County)
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 8/14/2021 (24 days)
> Points in account:
> 
> TIME TOTAL: 92 days and counting...
> offer to ROFR Passing: 21 days
> ROFR passing to Closing: 41 days
> Closing to Points in Account: 24 days and counting...



This timeline is very similar to ours...we were supposed to close on 7/2 and then could not until 7/21.... didn't actually close until 7/22, but the deed was recorded that same day! The contract showed up this afternoon and now I'm hoping the points are quick to follow!!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

One more to go on this one

Home Resort: BLT
Broker: **********
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 6/9/21
Offer accepted: 6/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/10/21
Passed ROFR: 6/30/21
Closing docs received: 7/7/21
Closing docs returned: 7/9/21
Closing: 7/21/21
Deed recorded: 7/22/21
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 8/14/21
Points in account:


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

Lorana said:


> Updated: Contract appeared today!!
> This is taking longer than many of the resales I purchased in 2020 when DVC was mostly shut down!
> 
> Home: HHI
> Broker: www.****************.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 5/14/2021
> Offer accepted: 5/15/2021  (1 day)
> Sent to ROFR: 5/20/2021  (5 days)
> Passed ROFR: 6/10/2021   (21 days)
> Estoppel Received:  6/25/2021 ?  (15 days)
> Closing docs received:  6/25/2021 (15 days)
> Closing docs returned:  6/26/2021
> Sellers closing docs returned:  6/28/2021  (3 days from closing docs received)
> Paid Final Payment:  6/28/2021
> Closing:  7/21/2021  Was supposed to be 7/2  (26 days from closing docs received)
> Deed recorded: 7/22/2021 (? The copy I saw says this date but it’s still not appearing in the online deed search for Beaufort County)
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 8/14/2021 (24 days)
> Points in account:
> 
> TIME TOTAL: 92 days and counting...
> offer to ROFR Passing: 21 days
> ROFR passing to Closing: 41 days
> Closing to Points in Account: 24 days and counting...


My HHI was recorded the same day. So hopefully mine comes soon.


----------



## ParkFreak

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> One more to go on this one
> 
> Home Resort: BLT
> Broker: **********
> Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
> Offer made: 6/9/21
> Offer accepted: 6/9/21
> Sent to ROFR: 6/10/21
> Passed ROFR: 6/30/21
> Closing docs received: 7/7/21
> Closing docs returned: 7/9/21
> Closing: 7/21/21
> Deed recorded: 7/22/21
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 8/14/21
> Points in account:


Do you get an email telling you the contract has been added? Or does it just show up on the website (And where)? Existing member here. Deed recorded 7/23. Thanks!


----------



## Sandisw

ParkFreak said:


> Do you get an email telling you the contract has been added? Or does it just show up on the website (And where)? Existing member here. Deed recorded 7/23. Thanks!



You should get an email when it’s added. It will show up Under your membership when you go to the dashboard or vacation points screen.

But, many times if members are anxious, they see it before the email arrives!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

ParkFreak said:


> Do you get an email telling you the contract has been added? Or does it just show up on the website (And where)? Existing member here. Deed recorded 7/23. Thanks!



I kept checking and saw it pop up but I I’d get an email last night too


----------



## Amyeliza

Does anyone got a sence if existing members get their points added sooner than new members?


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Amyeliza said:


> Does anyone got a sent if existing members get their points added sooner than new members?



I don’t think so but not 100%.  Since not purchasing direct,  I think they treat all resale transfers the same


----------



## Sandisw

Amyeliza said:


> Does anyone got a sence if existing members get their points added sooner than new members?



Nope.


----------



## masupo

Home Resort: OKW
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 07/08/21
Offer accepted: 07/08/21
Sent to ROFR: 07/09/21
Passed ROFR: 08/10/21 (in a unique situation, Disney first took the contract on 07/30. Then they notified the broker that the seller has a second contract that passed, and they would be willing to waive this one as well. It's a reverse ROFR miracle!)
Closing docs received: 08/12/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 08/13/21
Closing docs returned seller:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

For those asking transfer (turnaround time iof current vs new members) this is an email I recieved from MA. I was asking about general processing time but they mention they handle requests in the order rcvd(current or new member has no bearing)


Thank you for contacting Disney Vacation Club. 

The documents from the closing company handling your resale purchase were received on *******  The turnaround time for the resale transfer queue is approximately 3-4 weeks from the date that we receive the resale documents.

Please note that once we have completed the transfer in our system, our Member Services department will handle the process of transferring the points into your account.  This part of the process typically takes an additional 7-10 business days.

We appreciate your patience as we are working through each request in the order they are received.


----------



## JEDECEEE

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> For those asking transfer (turnaround time iof current vs new members) this is an email I recieved from MA. I was asking about general processing time but they mention they handle requests in the order rcvd(current or new member has no bearing)
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting Disney Vacation Club.
> 
> The documents from the closing company handling your resale purchase were received on *******  The turnaround time for the resale transfer queue is approximately 3-4 weeks from the date that we receive the resale documents.
> 
> Please note that once we have completed the transfer in our system, our Member Services department will handle the process of transferring the points into your account.  This part of the process typically takes an additional 7-10 business days.
> 
> We appreciate your patience as we are working through each request in the order they are received.




That is the response I got this am as well. I am just glad they acknowledged my deed being recorded. I have 7 days left for my 4 weeks timeline


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

All done 


Home Resort: BLT
Broker: **********
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 6/9/21
Offer accepted: 6/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/10/21
Passed ROFR: 6/30/21
Closing docs received: 7/7/21
Closing docs returned: 7/9/21
Closing: 7/21/21
Deed recorded: 7/22/21
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 8/14/21
Points in account: 8/16/21

Now just have one more BLT from 7/25 waiting to clear ROFR (hopefully)


----------



## Amyeliza

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> All done
> 
> 
> Home Resort: BLT
> Broker: **********
> Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
> Offer made: 6/9/21
> Offer accepted: 6/9/21
> Sent to ROFR: 6/10/21
> Passed ROFR: 6/30/21
> Closing docs received: 7/7/21
> Closing docs returned: 7/9/21
> Closing: 7/21/21
> Deed recorded: 7/22/21
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 8/14/21
> Points in account: 8/16/21
> 
> Now just have one more BLT from 7/25 waiting to clear ROFR (hopefully)



That wasn't too bad!  Congratulations!  Best of luck.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Amyeliza said:


> Oh this is so sad!  Back in the spring, I called Member Services and asked them to add the points to my account.  I had to wait on hold for 30 minutes, but they called (Member Administration) and added them.  It sounds like the put a stop to doing that.


They will still do this


----------



## disneyforsix

Update: Received buyer closing docs
Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 7/9/221
Offer accepted: 7/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/10/21
Passed ROFR: 8/12/21
Closing docs received: 8/16/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 8/16/21
Closing docs returned seller:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## Sandisw

Home: BLT (I am the seller)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/21/2021
Offer accepted: 5/21/2021
Sent to ROFR: 5/22/2021
Passed ROFR: 6/11/2021
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 7/7/2021
Closing docs returned: 7/17/21 ( buyer)
Sellers closing docs returned:? 7/7/2021
Closing: 7/21/2021
Deed recorded: 7/22/2021
Contract Removed from Membership: 8/16/2021

So, just under 4 weeks for it to be taken from me to give to the buyer.  I would say then it will be another week to see my RIV resale into my account.


----------



## Amyeliza

Home Resort: *BWV*
Broker: https://www.****************.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 8/11/2021
Offer accepted: 8/11/2021
Sent to ROFR: 8/13/2021
Passed ROFR:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned buyer:
Closing docs returned seller:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:
**Seller lives in Canada.*

Home: *PVB* (I am the seller)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/10/2021
Offer accepted: 8/10/2021
Sent to ROFR: 8/13/2021
Passed ROFR:
Estoppel Received
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Removed from Membership:


----------



## kandlsutton

Update (repost from other thread)

Home: VGF
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/10/21
Offer accepted: 6/10/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/15/21
Passed ROFR: 7/01/21
Estoppel Received: 7/07/21
Closing docs received: 7/08/21
Closing docs returned: 7/08/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 7/14/21 (funds wired)
Closing: 7/22/21
Deed recorded: 7/22/21
Contract Showing on Membership:  8/16/21
Points in account:

Total time:  68 days and counting…


----------



## E2ME2

masupo said:


> Home Resort: OKW
> Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 07/08/21
> Offer accepted: 07/08/21
> Sent to ROFR: 07/09/21
> Passed ROFR: 08/10/21 (in a unique situation, Disney first took the contract on 07/30. Then they notified the broker that the seller has a second contract that passed, and they would be willing to waive this one as well. It's a reverse ROFR miracle!)
> Closing docs received: 08/12/21
> Closing docs returned buyer: 08/13/21
> Closing docs returned seller:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


What the What !??
They reversed ROFR because they had waived ROFR on a different contract from the same seller?
In the words of Hazel (Umbrella Academy, not Mr. B's Sassy Maid), Elaborate.......


----------



## Amyeliza

Just for fun, I added data from this closing thread into excel.  I'll update it once a week for the next 3 months while my properties go through the resale process.  You can view the *spreadsheet here. * I hope this helps someone.


----------



## masupo

E2ME2 said:


> What the What !??
> They reversed ROFR because they had waived ROFR on a different contract from the same seller?
> In the words of Hazel (Umbrella Academy, not Mr. B's Sassy Maid), Elaborate.......



I had the same reaction!

I received this incredible email from the broker (quoting)

"Disney just contacted me to see if you still wanted this contract.  The seller has another contract that they waived so, they will be willing to waive this one also, if you are still interested."

Someone on the ROFR thread suggested it could be an international seller. I did some research on the OC Comptroller site and they are US sellers. They do own one other contract - a much larger one at OKW. It's a Revocable Living Trust - maybe that had something to do with it?

Whatever the reason, I'm amazed and happy that the the ROFR gods smiled upon me!


----------



## matthewredrich

matthewredrich said:


> _Home:_ AUL
> _Broker:_ http://oceanwind-hawaii.com
> _Title Company:_ First American Hawaii
> _Offer made:_ 3/15/2021
> _Offer accepted:_ 3/18/2021
> _Sent to ROFR:_ 3/30/2021
> _Passed ROFR:_ 4/22/2021
> _Estoppel Received:_ 5/06/2021
> _Closing docs received:_ 06/25/2021
> _Closing docs returned:_ 07/01/2021
> _Funds wired:_ 06/30/2021
> _Sellers closing docs returned:_ 07/12/2021 (international)
> _Closing:_ 08/04/2021?
> _Deed recorded:_ 08/05/2021
> _Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Total days:_ 144 and counting


Update! New Membership Assigned and linked to our existing account (this contract has a different use year, which is a little complicated, but it was hard to beat the price). They said points will be loaded in 48-72 hours.

_Home:_ AUL
_Broker:_ http://oceanwind-hawaii.com
_Title Company:_ First American Hawaii
_Offer made:_ 3/15/2021
_Offer accepted:_ 3/18/2021
_Sent to ROFR:_ 3/30/2021
_Passed ROFR:_ 4/22/2021
_Estoppel Received:_ 5/06/2021
_Closing docs received:_ 06/25/2021
_Closing docs returned:_ 07/01/2021
_Funds wired:_ 06/30/2021
_Sellers closing docs returned:_ 07/12/2021 (international)
_Closing:_ 08/04/2021?
_Deed recorded:_ 08/05/2021
_Contract Showing on Membership: _08/17/2021 
_Points in account:

Total days:_ 155 and counting


----------



## matthewredrich

matthewredrich said:


> Update! New Membership Assigned and linked to our existing account (this contract has a different use year, which is a little complicated, but it was hard to beat the price). They said points will be loaded in 48-72 hours.
> 
> _Home:_ AUL
> _Broker:_ http://oceanwind-hawaii.com
> _Title Company:_ First American Hawaii
> _Offer made:_ 3/15/2021
> _Offer accepted:_ 3/18/2021
> _Sent to ROFR:_ 3/30/2021
> _Passed ROFR:_ 4/22/2021
> _Estoppel Received:_ 5/06/2021
> _Closing docs received:_ 06/25/2021
> _Closing docs returned:_ 07/01/2021
> _Funds wired:_ 06/30/2021
> _Sellers closing docs returned:_ 07/12/2021 (international)
> _Closing:_ 08/04/2021?
> _Deed recorded:_ 08/05/2021
> _Contract Showing on Membership: _08/17/2021
> _Points in account:
> 
> Total days:_ 155 and counting


Well, our magical DVC Guide called Member Administration and got them to load the points right away since we're trying to add on to an upcoming reservation. YAY!!

_Home:_ AUL
_Broker:_ http://oceanwind-hawaii.com
_Title Company:_ First American Hawaii
_Offer made:_ 3/15/2021
_Offer accepted:_ 3/18/2021
_Sent to ROFR:_ 3/30/2021
_Passed ROFR:_ 4/22/2021
_Estoppel Received:_ 5/06/2021
_Closing docs received:_ 06/25/2021
_Closing docs returned:_ 07/01/2021
_Funds wired:_ 06/30/2021
_Sellers closing docs returned:_ 07/12/2021 (international)
_Closing:_ 08/04/2021?
_Deed recorded:_ 08/05/2021
_Contract Showing on Membership: _08/17/2021
_Points in account:_ 08/17/2021

_Total days:_ 155!!


----------



## Emmsgug

matthewredrich said:


> Well, our magical DVC Guide called Member Administration and got them to load the points right away since we're trying to add on to an upcoming reservation. YAY!!
> 
> _Home:_ AUL
> _Broker:_ http://oceanwind-hawaii.com
> _Title Company:_ First American Hawaii
> _Offer made:_ 3/15/2021
> _Offer accepted:_ 3/18/2021
> _Sent to ROFR:_ 3/30/2021
> _Passed ROFR:_ 4/22/2021
> _Estoppel Received:_ 5/06/2021
> _Closing docs received:_ 06/25/2021
> _Closing docs returned:_ 07/01/2021
> _Funds wired:_ 06/30/2021
> _Sellers closing docs returned:_ 07/12/2021 (international)
> _Closing:_ 08/04/2021?
> _Deed recorded:_ 08/05/2021
> _Contract Showing on Membership: _08/17/2021
> _Points in account:_ 08/17/2021
> 
> _Total days:_ 155!!


What wonderful news! I’ve been following your thread closely as I’m a little less than a month behind you.

we recorded on the 29th, so maybe, just maybe that means this slog is almost over.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Wow. That’s quite quick for adding a contract.

Mine was recorded on 8/2 and nothing as of yet


----------



## Emmsgug

Lee Matthews said:


> Wow. That’s quite quick for adding a contract.
> 
> Mine was recorded on 8/2 and nothing as of yet


I wonder if the Hawaii contracts are handled differently…..maybe a dedicated processor for the non “world” properties.


----------



## FSUSammy

I just sent another email to Member Administration asking when we can expect my husband to get his Club ID since we added him to my existing AKV contract. Last week they told me 5-6 weeks and I've seen others get theirs that were recorded after ours. Waiting to see what they say. I'm now wondering if the hold up is they know we have a BLT that we just closed on last week and are just going to do both at the same time.


----------



## Sandisw

Lee Matthews said:


> Wow. That’s quite quick for adding a contract.
> 
> Mine was recorded on 8/2 and nothing as of yet



Mine is 7/26 and still not there.


----------



## FSUSammy

Sandisw said:


> Mine is 7/26 and still not there.



Our first one is 7/21 and our second is 8/11. I can't help but wonder how they do these. It's clearly not first come first served. I wonder if it's divided by last name, or the title company used, or the actual resort. There has to be some reason to their method.


----------



## Emmsgug

FSUSammy said:


> Our first one is 7/21 and our second is 8/11. I can't help but wonder how they do these. It's clearly not first come first served. I wonder if it's divided by last name, or the title company used, or the actual resort. There has to be some reason to their method.


I think we also try to determine what the method is for ROFR and come up with “dart board”, every.single.time.

seriously, when we bought CCV, multiple contracts were taken at our PPP or more and here I am staying very, very still hoping not to be noticed.

frankly, I think this is a sociological experiment.


----------



## FSUSammy

Emmsgug said:


> I think we also try to determine what the method is for ROFR and come up with “dart board”, every.single.time.
> 
> seriously, when we bought CCV, multiple contracts were taken at our PPP or more and here I am staying very, very still hoping not to be noticed.
> 
> frankly, I think this is a sociological experiment.



Yup this is definitely some kind of sociological experiment and every single one of us is failing miserably lol


----------



## Amyeliza

I'm working on compling data and was wondering if someone could tell me when the "shut down" was.  Was it 7/11 - 8/12?  I'm still working through the orginal Closing Time board so it will be until this weekend until my data is complete (as complete as people post it).  Thank you!


----------



## MAKP2

Home Resort: BLT
Broker: https://www.**********.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 5/12
Offer accepted: 5/13
Sent to ROFR: 5/14
Passed ROFR: 6/4
Closing docs received: 6/11
Closing docs returned: 6/13
Closing: 7/21
Deed recorded: 7/24
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 8/17
Points in account:

Days Total: 97 days

my original closing was 7/13 (delay closing). Disney was shut down until 7/21 therefore my closing got pushed back


----------



## MAKP2

Amyeliza said:


> Does anyone know the dates that DVC was "shutdown" and not processing contracts?  Thank you!


7/10 - 7/20. Disney resume BAU on 7/21.


----------



## Amyeliza

MAKP2 said:


> 7/10 - 7/20. Disney resume BAU on 7/21.


Thank you so much!  This is very helpful!


----------



## ParkFreak

Posting on both threads-

Update: Almost there!

Home Resort: OKW
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 06/02/2021
Offer accepted: 06/02/2021
Sent to ROFR: 06/04/2021
Passed ROFR: 06/29/2021
Estoppel received 07/08/2021
Closing docs received: 7/13/2021
Closing docs returned: 7/14/2021
Seller’s closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 7/21/2021
Deed recorded: 7/23/2021
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 8/19/2021
Points in account:

Checked this morning and the contract was there. No email from DVC.


----------



## covebarlove

FINALLY DONE!!! Now if only there was some availability in late October...

Home Resort: AKL
Broker: www.*********.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/14/21
Offer accepted: 5/14/21
Sent to ROFR: 5/15/21
Passed ROFR: 6/4/21
Closing docs received: 6/25
Closing docs returned buyer: 6/26
Closing docs returned seller: 7/02
Closing: 7/07
Deed recorded: 7/09
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 8/10
Points in account: 8/19

Total days: 97


----------



## Sandisw

Home Resort: RIV
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 5/25/2021
Offer accepted: 5/25/2021
Sent to ROFR: 5/26/2021
Passed ROFR: 6/15/2021
Estoppel Received: ????
Closing docs received 6/16/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/16/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 7/14/2021
Funds wired: July 14th, 2021
Closing: 7/23/2021
Deed recorded: 7/26/2021
Contract Showing on Membership: 8/19/2021
Points in account: 8/19/2021 (via Chat)

Email from MS said they are working on 7/26 right now and I checked and it is there.  Now on with MS to see if they will load my points!

ETA:  And yes!  Chat was able to get my points loaded!  Woohoo!  Finally done!!!!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Sandisw said:


> Email from MS said they are working on 7/26 right now and I checked and it is there.  Now on with MS to see if they will load my points!


Looks like mine will be next week with the deed recording date of 7/30


----------



## FSUSammy

I emailed Member Admin 2 days ago to find out what's the hold up since I thought my husband would have gotten added by now since they received our updated deed on 7/21. I mentioned that I knew someone personally (I do) that was recorded after us and she already got her emails with Club ID and all that. Their newest response is that things are worked on in the order when they receive everything and that they would escalate my question to the Transfer team but no guarantees. 

Again not sure what the holdup is. At the rate they are going I may see your new resale BLT contract on my account that was recorded on 8/11.


----------



## eccobleu

Home: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/1/2021
Offer accepted: 6/1/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/4/22
Passed ROFR: 6/28/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 7/2/21
Closing docs returned: 7/4/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 7/13/21
Funds Wired: 7/23/21
Closing: 7/23/21 - Closing delayed due to system upgrade
Deed recorded: 7/26/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 8/19/21
Points in account:


----------



## edudansil

Update...

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/2/21
Offer accepted: 7/2/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/7/21
Passed ROFR: 8/10/21
Closing docs received: 8/12/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 8/13/21
Funds wired: 8/16/21
Closing: 8/18/21
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total: 48 days and counting!


----------



## Jules123

What is the email address to check on your status?


----------



## FSUSammy

Guess Member Admin got tired of me asking why my husband hasn't been added to my existing contract when they've been sitting on the deed since 7/21. They finally sent an email today saying they were working on it and we just got the email with his Club ID. Now to wait a few more weeks for them to take care of our BLT resale.


----------



## shoegal9

Home Resort: Polynesian
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 05/?/2021 (accepted next day)
Passed ROFR: 06/10/2021
Closing: 7/7/2021
Deed recorded: 7/20/2021
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 7/29/2021
Points in account:


----------



## JEDECEEE

I called member services this morning because my closing was 07/26 and recorded 07/27 at 8:20 something am. They told me they are almost to this date and to give them a week to finalize. I am praying we have our member number before I leave for Orlando Saturday for a weekend trip. Surely we are there but the availability is slim to none yall for 2021 so that is another issue.


----------



## Quiltsndisney

Home Resort: BRV
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/27
Offer accepted:6/28
Sent to ROFR:6/28
Passed ROFR:8/3
Closing docs received:8/6
Closing docs returned:8/18
Closing:8/19
Deed recorded: 8/20
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

53 days and now the long wait…….


----------



## MBland54

Update.....

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/30/21
Offer accepted: 6/30/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/30/21
Passed ROFR: 8/11/21
Closing docs received: 8/11/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 8/11/21
Closing docs returned seller:  8/16/21
Funds Wired: 8/16/21
Closing: 8/19/21
Deed recorded: 8/20/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 
Points in account:


----------



## edudansil

Update…

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/2/21
Offer accepted: 7/2/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/7/21
Passed ROFR: 8/10/21
Closing docs received: 8/12/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 8/13/21
Funds wired: 8/16/21
Closing: 8/18/21
Deed recorded: 8/20/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total: 49 days and counting!


----------



## Amyeliza

All, I updated my closing tracking spreadsheet for those of you who love data!  Looks like it's trending 23 - 25 days for contracts to show up in memberships once the deed has been recorded.  Based on what people have posted, ROFR is taking 31 - 42 days, which an avergae of about 34 days (of what's been posted here!).  Clearly, the shutdown is taking it's toll on our previous 3 week turn around.  

(**I really wish we only had one closing thread!**)


----------



## Quiltsndisney

Amyeliza said:


> All, I updated my closing tracking spreadsheet for those of you who love data!  Looks like it's trending 23 - 25 days for contracts to show up in memberships once the deed has been recorded.  Based on what people have posted, ROFR is taking 31 - 42 days, which an avergae of about 34 days (of what's been posted here!).  Clearly, the shutdown is taking it's toll on our previous 3 week turn around.
> 
> (**I really wish we only had one closing thread!**)


Thank you for doing this. Was looking earlier to update mine and couldn’t find it. Appreciate your efforts


----------



## Amyeliza

Quiltsndisney said:


> Thank you for doing this. Was looking earlier to update mine and couldn’t find it. Appreciate your efforts


You are getting soooo close!!!


----------



## disneyfan123

Final update! Finally got my membership ID, and called into member services and they got my points loaded into my account. Now to book my welcome home trip for February!

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: ****************.com
Title Company: Mason and Title
Offer made: June 16
Offer accepted: June 16
Sent to ROFR: June 17
Passed ROFR: July 12
Estoppel received: July 12
Closing docs received: July 13
Closing docs returned: July 13
Closing: July 23
Deed recorded: July 26
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): August 20
Points in account: August 20

Total days: 65


----------



## Jules123

disneyfan123 said:


> Final update! Finally got my membership ID, and called into member services and they got my points loaded into my account. Now to book my welcome home trip for February!
> 
> Home Resort: SSR
> Broker: ****************.com
> Title Company: Mason and Title
> Offer made: June 16
> Offer accepted: June 16
> Sent to ROFR: June 17
> Passed ROFR: July 12
> Estoppel received: July 12
> Closing docs received: July 13
> Closing docs returned: July 13
> Closing: July 23
> Deed recorded: July 26
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): August 20
> Points in account: August 20
> 
> Total days: 65



I had the same closing date and deed recorded date as you. Hopefully I get mine soon!


----------



## Emmsgug

Jules123 said:


> I had the same closing date and deed recorded date as you. Hopefully I get mine soon!


Do they work on the weekends?


----------



## Lorana

Updated: Points are in my account!  I’m not actually sure when they showed up, as we’re vacationing in Yellowstone (since the 14th) so I haven’t been checking as most of the time we had no WiFi/cell service. I’m at the “original Wilderness Lodge” (Old Faithful Inn) and checked on my account, and the points are there!!

However my deed is STILL not showing on the Beaufort County website. 

Home: HHI
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 5/14/2021
Offer accepted: 5/15/2021  (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 5/20/2021  (5 days)
Passed ROFR: 6/10/2021   (21 days)
Estoppel Received:  6/25/2021 ?  (15 days)
Closing docs received:  6/25/2021 (15 days)
Closing docs returned:  6/26/2021
Sellers closing docs returned:  6/28/2021  (3 days from closing docs received)
Paid Final Payment:  6/28/2021
Closing:  7/21/2021  Was supposed to be 7/2  (26 days from closing docs received)
Deed recorded: 7/22/2021 (? The copy I saw says this date but it’s still not appearing in the online deed search for Beaufort County)
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 8/14/2021 (24 days)
Points in account: 8/20/2021 (6 days)

TIME TOTAL: 98 days and counting...
offer to ROFR Passing: 21 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 41 days
Closing to Points in Account: 30 days


----------



## edudansil

disneyfan123 said:


> Final update! Finally got my membership ID, and called into member services and they got my points loaded into my account. Now to book my welcome home trip for February!
> 
> Home Resort: SSR
> Broker: ****************.com
> Title Company: Mason and Title
> Offer made: June 16
> Offer accepted: June 16
> Sent to ROFR: June 17
> Passed ROFR: July 12
> Estoppel received: July 12
> Closing docs received: July 13
> Closing docs returned: July 13
> Closing: July 23
> Deed recorded: July 26
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): August 20
> Points in account: August 20
> 
> Total days: 65



Nice! When you called member services did you simply just ask them to put the points on the contract right then and there?


----------



## ParkFreak

Emmsgug said:


> Do they work on the weekends?


I got my points on a Saturday afternoon back in June on an earlier contract.


----------



## disneyfan123

edudansil said:


> Nice! When you called member services did you simply just ask them to put the points on the contract right then and there?


Yes, but it took a little while. I tried to do it over the chat but they directed me to call into member services. At first, the CM said I had to wait until they were loaded, but I told her that I had read online people could do it over the phone. She asked when I closed, and when she heard I had been waiting over a month, she became much more responsive, which I really appreciated. She had to put me on hold and contact another department, but by the end of my 20 minute call my points were loaded into my account!


----------



## Rex1993

Still nothing on my 7/26 recording for VGC. Is there a different timeframe for California?


----------



## Dismas

If I am a Direct Member who buys a Resale at the same resort and same use year, 1. Will I get an email? 2. Will it be a separate contract number? Thanks in advance for whoever answers!


----------



## Sandisw

Dismas said:


> If I am a Direct Member who buys a Resale at the same resort and same use year, 1. Will I get an email? 2. Will it be a separate contract number? Thanks in advance for whoever answers!



Yes, you get an email when it is loaded. It will be a different contract but under the same membership number assuming owners are the same.

It will be listed with .1 and then .2 at the end of each one.

Just a reminder, The resale points will be restricted from booking RIV or future resorts even though you own direct points which are valid there.


----------



## nicstress

Home Resort: AUL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 6/5/2021
Offer accepted: 6/7/2021
Sent to ROFR: 6/10/2021
Passed ROFR: 6/30/2021
Estoppel Received:7/1/2021
Closing docs received:7/2/2021
Closing docs returned: 7/13/2021 (notarized)
Sellers closing docs returned: UNK
Funds wired: 7/12/2021
Closing: 8/17/2021 [delayed due to a seller reservation]
Deed recorded: 8/17/2021
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


Hoping if my contract is added (I have one already and same UY) that I can get points loaded faster than several weeks,.almost a month like last year. I have some use or lose points that expire in Feb so would like the option to book sooner than later. My Aulani availability isn't going to be a problem.


----------



## jjones0912

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: www. dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/28/2021
Offer accepted: 5/28/2021
Sent to ROFR: 6/01/21
Passed ROFR: 6/21/2021
Closing docs received:7/10/2021
Closing docs returned buyer: 7/19/2021 (We of course left for vacation the day before the contract docs were sent!)
Closing docs returned seller: ?
Closing: 7/26/2021
Deed recorded: 7/28/2021
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): Soon we hope!
Points in account:


Fingers and toes crossed that we get the email this week - we have trips to plan!!!


----------



## Amyeliza

shoegal9 said:


> Home Resort: Polynesian
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 05/?/2021 (accepted next day)
> Passed ROFR: 06/10/2021
> Closing: 7/7/2021
> Deed recorded: 7/20/2021
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 7/29/2021
> Points in account:



Do you know the date that your contract was sent to ROFR?  I want to add you to the spreadsheet that I'm tracking info on.


----------



## shoegal9

Amyeliza said:


> Do you know the date that your contract was sent to ROFR?  I want to add you to the spreadsheet that I'm tracking info on.



looked it up- was sent to ROFR on May 21st. As a side note, I called MS on Friday (8/20) and asked them to load my points & they did.


----------



## Emmsgug

I’m just a girl who recorded on the 29th checking my email on Sunday like a madwoman hoping for a miracle.

sigh.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Emmsgug said:


> I’m just a girl who recorded on the 29th checking my email on Sunday like a madwoman hoping for a miracle.
> 
> sigh.


Me too except mine was recorded on the 30th.


----------



## Jules123

Emmsgug said:


> I’m just a girl who recorded on the 29th checking my email on Sunday like a madwoman hoping for a miracle.
> 
> sigh.


 I’m just a 7/26 girl STILL waiting on her email. Not so patiently anymore.

double sigh


----------



## Emmsgug

Interesting numbers, these are not inclusive of the non Orange County properties, so I believe it excludes: HH, Vero, California. This also presumed that MA also does direct sales

This may be why 7/26 is taking forever.

7/26: 133 contracts recorded
7/27: 135 contracts recorded
7/28: 83 contracts recorded
7/29: 110 contracts recorded
7/30: 60 contracts recorded.


----------



## Michiel

And DONE!

After a chat with Member Services, they were finally able to load my points today

Home: SSR
Broker:
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Seller
Offer made: 05/09/21
Offer accepted: 05/11/21
Sent to ROFR: 05/12/21
Passed ROFR: 06/01/21
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received: 06/15/21
Closing docs returned: 06/16/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 07/19/21
Closing: 07/21/21
Deed recorded: 07/22/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 08/14/21
Points in account: 08/23/21

Total 106 days


----------



## Emmsgug

Emmsgug said:


> Interesting numbers, these are not inclusive of the non Orange County properties, so I believe it excludes: HH, Vero, California. This also presumed that MA also does direct sales
> 
> This may be why 7/26 is taking forever.
> 
> 7/26: 133 contracts recorded
> 7/27: 135 contracts recorded
> 7/28: 83 contracts recorded
> 7/29: 110 contracts recorded
> 7/30: 60 contracts recorded.



and in comparison
7/8: 55 contracts recorded
7/9: 58 contracts recorded
7/12: 120 contracts recorded
7/13: 62 contracts recorded
7/14: 119 contracts recorded
7/15: 48 contracts recorded
7/16: 77 contracts recorded
7/19: 82 contracts recorded
7/20: 141 contracts recorded
7/21: 74 contracts recorded
7/22: 106 contracts recorded
7/23: 49 contracts recorded


----------



## JEDECEEE

Jules123 said:


> I’m just a 7/26 girl STILL waiting on her email. Not so patiently anymore.
> 
> double sigh


Have you called Member services or emailed Member admin with any response?


----------



## LadybugsMum

In one of my many Disney FB groups, another guy and I both had our deeds recorded on 7/30. He reached out to the broker (we both used the same one) and got this message back regarding contract transfer times:



> Thank you for reaching out. Disney has informed us that due to a backlog caused by their recent computer upgrades, ownership transfers are now taking them 30 business days to complete. This is unprecedented and unexpected. As you may imagine with so many new buyers impacted, fielding the requests for inquiries only slows things down further. They have asked for your patience and hope to have everything processed within this timeframe.


----------



## Jules123

JEDECEEE said:


> Have you called Member services or emailed Member admin with any response?


I just got my membership ID and activation code an hour ago. No points loaded yet of course and my chat didn’t get me anywhere lol. She told me I needed to contact member services to get my points loaded.


----------



## kandlsutton

Jules123 said:


> I’m just a 7/26 girl STILL waiting on her email. Not so patiently anymore.
> 
> double sigh


Closed on the 23rd and *new* membership (our third) showed up on existing account on 8/16, still no points or email. Only 7 points for 2021 so I’m not in a hurry and figured I will just wait until MS gets to it without jumping the line.  Still check account every few hours though.  Wish VGF contract didn‘t have Grand Cali resort pic on my phone - shows up as Grand Floridian on my ipad…


----------



## Emmsgug

I just went back to historical closing timelines….you know, back in the good ole days of April, where they talk about points being in account 9 days after recording and….well…sigh


----------



## Twiggy1953

Emmsgug said:


> I just went back to historical closing timelines….you know, back in the good ole days of April, where they talk about points being in account 9 days after recording and….well…sigh


I feel your pain. My deed was recorded 29/7. God knows when they’ll get to that. I’m well over a 100 days since i made the offer.


----------



## Emmsgug

Twiggy1953 said:


> I feel your pain. My deed was recorded 29/7. God knows when they’ll get to that. I’m well over a 100 days since i made the offer.


Same. I recorded on 7/29 as well and started in April.


----------



## Amyeliza

Emmsgug said:


> and in comparison
> 7/8: 55 contracts recorded
> 7/9: 58 contracts recorded
> 7/12: 120 contracts recorded
> 7/13: 62 contracts recorded
> 7/14: 119 contracts recorded
> 7/15: 48 contracts recorded
> 7/16: 77 contracts recorded
> 7/19: 82 contracts recorded
> 7/20: 141 contracts recorded
> 7/21: 74 contracts recorded
> 7/22: 106 contracts recorded
> 7/23: 49 contracts recorded



Great data.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

Recorded on 7/22 and still waiting. Not a new member. I feel like this is a ridiculous amount of time. 

DH is getting angry--says we paid for something we didn't get. OMG.


----------



## Emmsgug

DisneyCowgirl said:


> Recorded on 7/22 and still waiting. Not a new member. I feel like this is a ridiculous amount of time.
> 
> DH is getting angry--says we paid for something we didn't get. OMG.


I would definitely be blowing them up if you closed on 7/22z


----------



## Michiel

DisneyCowgirl said:


> Recorded on 7/22 and still waiting. Not a new member. I feel like this is a ridiculous amount of time.
> 
> DH is getting angry--says we paid for something we didn't get. OMG.



Closed on 7/22 as well an my contract is online with the points loaded for a few days now. I would definitely reach out to them!


----------



## MaleficentUK

There are a few from July 26 that have had their membership numbers, so worth chasing for the 22nd.

Anyone had anything from the 27th yet? Patiently waiting... Would be nice to be official with my membership number before our Magic cruise on Friday.
When we put in the offer originally, I thought it wouldn't happen, but we sailed through ROFR and getting the estoppel, so I got hopeful. Stalled though at Closing with the shutdown.


----------



## aurora23

I emailed Member Administration before I read this thread as I expected two weeks or less for our contract to show up. Our closing was on 8/6 and documents were sent 8/9. They said it will take 3-4 weeks on average with another 7-10 business days to load points. It has been awhile since we bought our last contract on the resale market, but this seems like a lot longer than usual.


----------



## Emmsgug

aurora23 said:


> I emailed Member Administration before I read this thread as I expected two weeks or less for our contract to show up. Our closing was on 8/6 and documents were sent 8/9. They said it will take 3-4 weeks on average with another 7-10 business days to load points. It has been awhile since we bought our last contract on the resale market, but this seems like a lot longer than usual.


Tomorrow I’m at 4 weeks. Recorded 7/29.

Got the same canned email from them 2 weeks ago…sigh.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

Emmsgug said:


> I would definitely be blowing them up if you closed on 7/22z





Michiel said:


> Closed on 7/22 as well an my contract is online with the points loaded for a few days now. I would definitely reach out to them!



Well, I tried calling just now, and their offices are closed unexpectedly. They are sorry for any inconvenience this might cause me.

The new contract showed up next to my existing contracts online (same number with a ".3") and I got an email on August 17th, but still no points loaded. I want to make a reservation for July 2022, so PLEASE HURRY UP, DISNEY!


----------



## Emmsgug

DisneyCowgirl said:


> Well, I tried calling just now, and their offices are closed unexpectedly. They are sorry for any inconvenience this might cause me.
> 
> The new contract showed up next to my existing contracts online (same number with a ".3") and I got an email on August 17th, but still no points loaded. I want to make a reservation for July 2022, so PLEASE HURRY UP, DISNEY!


Ewwww. Is the chat working?


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

Emmsgug said:


> Ewwww. Is the chat working?


Nope.


----------



## Emmsgug

We July closing people are cursed. Like voodoo priest, ancient monkey paw, cursed.


----------



## Sandisw

I am on hold right now with MS.  And, the Chat is up on the website.


----------



## Dismas

Closed July 27, and contract appeared today. Called to get points loaded (on hold now with fingers crossed), as we have an April trip we need (really want) to book.


----------



## JEDECEEE

Deed recorded July 27th, Member # 08/24 exactly 29 days post recording and exactly 30 days from closing on 07/26....Called this am and points loaded. I did email member administration yesterday upset but nice but upset none the less within the hour an email came over. Not sure the rhyme or reason to this but sure did seem funny I finally go something from them.


----------



## FSUSammy

JEDECEEE said:


> Deed recorded July 27th, Member # 08/24 exactly 29 days post recording and exactly 30 days from closing on 07/26....Called this am and points loaded. I did email member administration yesterday upset but nice but upset none the less within the hour an email came over. Not sure the rhyme or reason to this but sure did seem funny I finally go something from them.


My guess is squeaky wheel gets the grease in this case. You called them out and emailed and let them know you were upset. They'd rather shut you up and give you what you want and wait for someone who isn't complaining. That's what they did with us last week.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

FSUSammy said:


> My guess is squeaky wheel gets the grease in this case. You called them out and emailed and let them know you were upset. They'd rather shut you up and give you what you want and wait for someone who isn't complaining. That's what they did with us last week.


It definitely does! Once the contract appears you can try to contact MS to add points. I did that a few weeks ago 2 days after the contract appeared. I was really just inquiring to make sure everything was ok. They were really nice. I wasn’t nasty to them either. Really I was just calling them with a question and They contacted MA and I had points a few minutes later. Sometimes you get more bees with honey and tenacity can pay off


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

FSUSammy said:


> My guess is squeaky wheel gets the grease in this case. You called them out and emailed and let them know you were upset. They'd rather shut you up and give you what you want and wait for someone who isn't complaining. That's what they did with us last week.



Yes it does! I gave up on MA since I kept getting the message that their office is closed (it's not closed; they're just not answering the phone), and called MS. Points are now in my account. I was nice about it. Now I'm off to plan some more vacations!


----------



## kandlsutton

Getting anxious since my deed was recorded 7/22 and still no points. Membership has been created (8/16) but no email. Tried using Chat and got the “you need to call since it takes time to research”…Guess I’ll keep waiting impatiently instead of holding on the phone…Maybe…


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

kandlsutton said:


> Getting anxious since my deed was recorded 7/22 and still no points. Membership has been created (8/16) but no email. Tried using Chat and got the “you need to call since it takes time to research”…Guess I’ll keep waiting impatiently instead of holding on the phone…Maybe…



Mine was recorded on the 22nd too. I just called MS. 18 minute call total (including hold time) and my points were there by the end of the call.


----------



## Sandisw

It’s been awhile so it’s my typical reminder that you must include the website link for all brokers, and not just the name.

I really hate to delete posts.   If you have trouble, leave it blank.  And yes, this does include our board sponsor.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

Sandisw said:


> It’s been awhile so it’s my typical reminder that you must include the website link for all brokers, and not just the name.
> 
> I really hate to delete posts.   If you have trouble, leave it blank.  And yes, this does include our board sponsor.


Sorry, I did not know that. I am not reposting because it took me a while to look up all the dates and I'm not doing it again. But it was 107 days from offer to points in my account.


----------



## Emmsgug

Here ye, here ye, their 4 week turn around quote for 7/29 closing may have been a bit ambitious.

Good Afternoon,

We appear to still a few days out from processing documents received on the 29th. 

Kind regards, 

Member Administration


----------



## Brianna.kelsey95

Emmsgug said:


> Here ye, here ye, their 4 week turn around quote for 7/29 closing may have been a bit ambitious.
> 
> Good Afternoon,
> 
> We appear to still a few days out from processing documents received on the 29th.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Member Administration


Recorded 7/29 too. I’m just beginning to feel annoyed. Seems like we are looking at early next week.


----------



## jjones0912

Ok, I’ll bite.
I’m now 30 days post closing and 28 days post deed recording and not a peep from the mouse. 
New membership too. 
How are people contacting DVC to see what’s going on? I’ll harass them at this point, 4 weeks is past and I want my points. Already have to wait list for what we want in January and would ideally like to book our June trip sooner than later in the home resort booking window.
Thanks all!


----------



## Sandisw

jjones0912 said:


> Ok, I’ll bite.
> I’m now 30 days post closing and 28 days post deed recording and not a peep from the mouse.
> New membership too.
> How are people contacting DVC to see what’s going on? I’ll harass them at this point, 4 weeks is past and I want my points. Already have to wait list for what we want in January and would ideally like to book our June trip sooner than later in the home resort booking window.
> Thanks all!



Email MA…

wdw.dvc.member.administration@email.disney.com


----------



## Tiberella626

Update:
We have closed!

Home Resort: AKL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/01/21
Offer accepted: 6/01/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/07/21
Passed ROFR: 6/30/21
Estoppel received: 7/1/21
Closing docs received: 7/7/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 7/9/21 with cashier's check.
Closing docs returned seller: 8/16/21(take two) 7/28/21 (take one).
Closing: 8/23/21
Deed recorded: 8/25/21
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

So far: 85 days from offer to deed recording!


----------



## SarahWI

Home: BLT
Broker: https://www.**********.com/
Title Company: https://www.trcsinc.com/
Offer made: 6/18/21
Offer accepted: 6/19/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/19/21
Passed ROFR: 7/12/21
Estoppel Received: uncertain
Closing docs received: 7/30/21
Closing docs returned: 7/30/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 8/24/21
Closing:8/25/21
Deed recorded: 8/25/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Amyeliza

I agree with an earlier poster that it's time to increase staff or hours to get documents processed in a quicker amount of time.


----------



## Dismas

Tried posting my journey here, but got my points today. Deed recorded 7/27. Contract loaded 8/25. Chatted today and points were loaded.


----------



## DisWeaver

Yeah, it was deleted last time, but it won't let me post the links because "Restricted". Not too worried about it though, if they don't want information, it's all good.


----------



## Sandisw

DisWeaver said:


> Yeah, it was deleted last time, but it won't let me post the links because "Restricted". Not too worried about it though, if they don't want information, it's all good.



When you have trouble posting a link to a broker, simply leave blank so that we don’t have to turn around and continuing deleting posts 
Thank you.


----------



## Emmsgug

DisWeaver said:


> Yeah, it was deleted last time, but it won't let me post the links because "Restricted". Not too worried about it though, if they don't want information, it's all good.


When did you record and have you gotten your points/email?


----------



## MaleficentUK

Talk about frustration! We got a 'Welcome Home' email with a one time activation code, but it's useless until we get another email with another code. Nothing for an hour. MS was lovely, but unable to help because they can't track down a membership number for us yet.


----------



## Jules123

FINAL UPDATE:
Home Resort: BRV
Broker: https://*************.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/4
Offer accepted: 6/8
Sent to ROFR: 6/9
Passed ROFR: 6/30
Closing docs received: 7/12
Closing docs returned: 7/16
Closing: 7/23
Deed recorded: 7/26
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 8/23
Points in account: 8/26

Days Total: 83


----------



## Wocka704

Home: BLT
Broker: www.********.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 7/7/21
Offer accepted: 7/8/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/9/21
Passed ROFR: 8/12/21
Estoppel Received: 8/12/21
Closing docs received: 8/12/21
Closing docs returned: 8/12/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 8/17/21
Funds Wired: 8/16/21
Closing: 8/23/21
Deed recorded: 8/24/21
Contract Showing on Membership (New):
Points in account:

50 days and counting, very pleased so far given the shut down.  Excellent experience with Cammy at Mason Title to expedite and close quickly!


----------



## MaleficentUK

MaleficentUK said:


> Talk about frustration! We got a 'Welcome Home' email with a one time activation code, but it's useless until we get another email with another code. Nothing for an hour. MS was lovely, but unable to help because they can't track down a membership number for us yet.


Second email arrived in the middle of the night. Such relief!!
All signed in and connected to our Disney accounts. Now in the car on the way to Southampton to get on the Magic as an official member.
Offer on BLT accepted June 10, 2021, so 78 days in all. Closing July 27 (recorded 28) delayed by shut down. I'll try to add all the details when we get back from the cruise / when our points are in.


----------



## kandlsutton

Done! (repost from other thread)

Home: VGF
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/10/21
Offer accepted: 6/10/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/15/21
Passed ROFR: 7/01/21
Estoppel Received: 7/07/21
Closing docs received: 7/08/21
Closing docs returned: 7/08/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 7/14/21 (funds wired)
Closing: 7/22/21
Deed recorded: 7/22/21
Contract Showing on Membership:  8/16/21
Points in account: 8/27/21 (email to MA 8/26)

Total time:  *79* days


----------



## ParkFreak

Been 5 weeks since the deed was recorded. Contract showed up last Thursday, but still no points. I’m convinced it‘s because of all the people bothering them to get their stuff ahead of everyone else.


----------



## Emmsgug

ParkFreak said:


> Been 5 weeks since the deed was recorded. Contract showed up last Thursday, but still no points. I’m convinced it‘s because of all the people bothering them to get their stuff ahead of everyone else.


I think there was extraordinary volume, but I agree with others who say that we are low on the list on priorities. 4 weeks, 1 day since recording and still no contract. So a positive is at least it’s there.


----------



## Twiggy1953

I had a “chat” with MS yesterday. I was informed that it is 4-6 weeks from recording to the contract showing up and that is the normal time frame.


----------



## Brianna.kelsey95

Twiggy1953 said:


> I had a “chat” with MS yesterday. I was informed that it is 4-6 weeks from recording to the contract showing up and that is the normal time frame.


I feel like everytime one of us speaks to them they tell us a longer and longer “normal” timeframe. I was told yesterday when I was 4 weeks that they should have it at 30 days from recording.


----------



## FSUSammy

Brianna.kelsey95 said:


> I feel like everytime one of us speaks to them they tell us a longer and longer “normal” timeframe. I was told yesterday when I was 4 weeks that they should have it at 30 days from recording.


They actually change their story every time. Two weeks ago I was told 4-6 weeks, then last week it was changed to we are working on it soon. At the same time people were getting emails saying 3 weeks. It would be nice if they just got their stories straight.


----------



## jjones0912

jjones0912 said:


> Home Resort: PVB
> Broker: www. dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 5/28/2021
> Offer accepted: 5/28/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 6/01/21
> Passed ROFR: 6/21/2021
> Closing docs received:7/10/2021
> Closing docs returned buyer: 7/19/2021 (We of course left for vacation the day before the contract docs were sent!)
> Closing docs returned seller: ?
> Closing: 7/26/2021
> Deed recorded: 7/28/2021
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 08/27/2021
> Points in account: 08/27/2021 (after calling member services)
> 
> *91 DAYS OFFER TO POINTS*



UPDATE:
Got the emails today (8/27) and set up our account.

I tried the chat feature and they would not load points via chat. They had me call member services as I was looking to book something right away.

I called and Seth was awesome, got the points loaded, then helped me book a split extended weekend stay (BRV and AKL Jambo) for MLK weekend even though pretty much everything is booked. Added a wait list for AKL as I am not a split stay fan.

91 days start to finish.


----------



## Twiggy1953

Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
Broker:  www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/9/21
Offer accepted: 5/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 5/13/21
Passed ROFR: 6/1/21
Estoppel received: 6/14/21
Closing docs received: 6/29/21
Closing docs returned: 6/29/21
Closing: 7/27/21
Deed recorded: 7/29/21
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member). 8/28/21 (woo hoo!!)
Points in account:

Days to date.  111 days


----------



## Emmsgug

Twiggy1953 said:


> Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
> Broker:  www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 5/9/21
> Offer accepted: 5/9/21
> Sent to ROFR: 5/13/21
> Passed ROFR: 6/1/21
> Estoppel received: 6/14/21
> Closing docs received: 6/29/21
> Closing docs returned: 6/29/21
> Closing: 7/27/21
> Deed recorded: 7/29/21
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member). 8/28/21 (woo hoo!!)
> Points in account:
> 
> Days to date.  111 days


Woot woot!!! Congratulations. I’m a 29th person too. What time did you record? I’m hoping they get to me today.


----------



## Twiggy1953

Emmsgug said:


> Woot woot!!! Congratulations. I’m a 29th person too. What time did you record? I’m hoping they get to me today.


It wasn’t there earlier today but was when I checked about 8.30. The email arrived at 20.45. I’m in England by the way ,so 5 hours in front of Florida.


----------



## Twiggy1953

Twiggy1953 said:


> It wasn’t there earlier today but was when I checked about 8.30. The email arrived at 20.45. I’m in England by the way ,so 5 hours in front of Florida.


Strange thing though about the email. The Club ID at the top means nothing to me. It’s definitely not the contract number or our membership ID. Anyone got any ideas or have they just put the wrong contract number on the email.?


----------



## Sandisw

If you have trouble with the link to a broker, please just leave it blank. The reason we ask that all links be posted is so new people to the boards don’t see names, just post, and then we have to delete because the broker may be in the boards filter. 

When all post the link, it ensures everyone follows the same process. Thank you.


----------



## scheddj

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: June10
Offer accepted: June 10
Sent to ROFR: June 14
Passed ROFR: June 30
Estoppel received: July 8
Closing docs received: July 16
Closing docs returned: July 16
Funds wired: July 19
Sellers closing docs returned: July 26
Closing: July 27
Deed recorded: July 28
Membership created & contract showing: August 28
Points in account:


----------



## Emmsgug

Update-ish 

Home: CCV
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American 
Offer made: 4/15/2021
Offer accepted: 4/21/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/21/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/10/2021
Estoppel Received: 6/10/2021
Closing docs received: 6/11/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/14/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 7/9/2021(last of the three sellers to return)
Closing: 7/29/2021
Deed recorded: 7/29/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 8/28 
Points in account:

136 days and counting…..

I tried to call and have them push the points to the account today and was told they didn’t have everything they needed to load my points….going to try again on Monday.


----------



## LadybugsMum

It’s showing on my account now! Happened between 4 and 6 when I couldn’t check every 20 minutes. 

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/11/2021
Offer accepted: 6/11/2021
Sent to ROFR: 6/15/2021
Passed ROFR: 7/06/2021
Estoppel received: 7/09/2021
Closing docs received: 07/20/2021
Closing docs returned: 07/21/2021
Seller's closing docs returned: 07/27/2021
Funds wired: 07/27/2021
Closing: 7/28/2021
Deed recorded: 7/30/2021
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 08/29/2021
Points in account:

Days Total: 75 so far...


----------



## disneyforsix

Update - finally closed on contract.  Now the long wait begins.....

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 7/9/221
Offer accepted: 7/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/10/21
Passed ROFR: 8/12/21
Closing docs received: 8/20/21 (got first copy 8/16 but needed changes)
Closing docs returned buyer: 8/24/21
Closing docs returned seller: ??
Closing: 8/30/21
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## CCV

It looks like they are transferring closings from 7/29 now...just had two of mine show in my account


----------



## natty650

I have to agree with others who have said the title company makes a huge impact on the resale experience. We had a great experience and excellent communication with First American for our Aulani contract that closed recently, but we're not having such a great experience with communication from Mason, unfortunately. (Slow communication and not replying to questions via email has been an issue, but the agent keeps emailing the wrong email for my husband which is totally unacceptable!) I have to say that Jamie from www.dvcstore.com has tried to help & has been amazing, though, and we would no doubt purchase through them again.

Home: VGC
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow
Offer made: 7/12/21
Offer accepted: 7/12/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/13/21
Passed ROFR: 8/13/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 8/23/21
Closing docs returned: 8/28/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 9/1/21
Funds Wired: 9/1/21
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## FSUSammy

natty650 said:


> I have to agree with others who have said the title company makes a huge impact on the resale experience. We had a great experience and excellent communication with First American for our Aulani contract that closed recently, but we're not having such a great experience with communication from Mason, unfortunately. (Slow communication and not replying to questions via email has been an issue, but the agent keeps emailing the wrong email for my husband which is totally unacceptable!) I have to say that Jamie from www.dvcstore.com has tried to help & has been amazing, though, and we would no doubt purchase through them again.
> 
> Home: VGC
> Broker: www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow
> Offer made: 7/12/21
> Offer accepted: 7/12/21
> Sent to ROFR: 7/13/21
> Passed ROFR: 8/13/21
> Estoppel Received: ?
> Closing docs received: 8/23/21
> Closing docs returned: 8/28/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 9/1/21
> Funds Wired: 9/1/21
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


Who are you working with at Mason? I wonder if its the same person we had who was just all around awful to communicate with via email. We had to resort to calling him to get our answers.


----------



## natty650

FSUSammy said:


> Who are you working with at Mason? I wonder if its the same person we had who was just all around awful to communicate with via email. We had to resort to calling him to get our answers.


Marcelo  I've heard wonderful things about Cammy, though.


----------



## FSUSammy

natty650 said:


> Marcelo  I've heard wonderful things about Cammy, though.


Yup same guy we had. When we called him my husband basically told him how his communication sucked. Let's just say soon after we officially closed and the deed was recorded. It got him moving FAST. I wish there was someone at Mason that we could complain to. I feel like during the entire phase communication is so important and when it fails because of someone whether you are at the beginning phase or at the closing phase it just leave a sour taste and makes you not want to use whichever company you are dealing with at that moment ever again.


----------



## ForWhomTheMouseTolls

Home Resort: AUL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 5/16/2021
Offer accepted: 5/17/2021
Sent to ROFR: 5/20/2021
Passed ROFR: 6/10/2021
Estoppel Received: 6/14/2021
Closing docs received: 6/14/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/20/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 6/20/2021
Funds wired: 7/27/2021
Closing: 8/3/2021
Deed recorded: 8/3/2021
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/1/2021
Points in account:


----------



## Lee Matthews

natty650 said:


> Marcelo  I've heard wonderful things about Cammy, though.



Cammy is amazing


----------



## Quiltsndisney

natty650 said:


> Marcelo  I've heard wonderful things about Cammy, though.


Same dude. I finally pressured that broker and threatened to walk. And they closed in a day.


----------



## LadybugsMum

I have my points! I did call MS to get them loaded, but they're in my account now.  

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/11/2021
Offer accepted: 6/11/2021
Sent to ROFR: 6/15/2021
Passed ROFR: 7/06/2021
Estoppel received: 7/09/2021
Closing docs received: 07/20/2021
Closing docs returned: 07/21/2021
Seller's closing docs returned: 07/27/2021
Funds wired: 07/27/2021
Closing: 7/28/2021
Deed recorded: 7/30/2021
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 08/29/2021
Points in account: 09/02/2021 (called MS for loading)

Days Total: 79

Still better than last summer when it took 93 days for my SSR contract.


----------



## stlrod

Also had problems with Marcelo at Mason.  He sent me the seller's documents and it kind of dampened my spirit when I saw I got a good deal because the wife had died necessitating a title change and money was still owed on the contract.  It's a pretty serious breach of confidentiality.  He also kept stating he had sent the buyers' documents to my wife's email via docusign for her to sign and we never got them.  I finally just had him use my email for her.


----------



## Suzabella

stlrod said:


> Also had problems with Marcelo at Mason.  He sent me the seller's documents and it kind of dampened my spirit when I saw I got a good deal because the wife had died necessitating a title change and money was still owed on the contract.  It's a pretty serious breach of confidentiality.  He also kept stating he had sent the buyers' documents to my wife's email via docusign for her to sign and we never got them.  I finally just had him use my email for her.



There are a lot of places where that would have been grounds for termination.

Can't say enough good about Cammy, though.


----------



## Ginamarie

OK, officially joining this thread again!

Home Resort: AKV
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 8-1-21
Offer accepted: 8-2-21
Sent to ROFR: 8-4-21
Passed ROFR: 9-2-21
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## natty650

@FSUSammy @Quiltsndisney @stlrod I'm sorry you all had poor experiences with him, too. Since brokers typically use specific title companies, I think it's worth mentioning it to them vs. reporting to the title company. Jamie from www.dvcstore.com said that they have switched title companies in the past based on feedback and declining customer service. She seemed to understand the impact it has on the experience when purchasing from them.

Honestly, I'm just sooo over this entire process and can't wait to close! ...and direct purchases seem much more attractive after experiencing the resale process.


----------



## FSUSammy

natty650 said:


> @FSUSammy @Quiltsndisney @stlrod I'm sorry you all had poor experiences with him, too. Since brokers typically use specific title companies, I think it's worth mentioning it to them vs. reporting to the title company. Jamie from www.dvcstore.com said that they have switched title companies in the past based on feedback and declining customer service. She seemed to understand the impact it has on the experience when purchasing from them.
> 
> Honestly, I'm just sooo over this entire process and can't wait to close! ...and direct purchases seem much more attractive after experiencing the resale process.


That's a great idea! We used dvcstore.com as well so I'll definitely mention it to JP.


----------



## hhisc16

natty650 said:


> Marcelo  I've heard wonderful things about Cammy, though.


I used Mason on both of my resale contracts:
1. Marcelo took forever and did not communicate with me until a week AFTER I had clarification from DVC Store and the lawyer that the contract had closed the week before.
2. Cammie was amazing and excellent at communication. I used DVC Resale Expertz and the same lawyer.


----------



## Ginamarie

No problems for me with Mason so far.  Marcello handled my last resale contract and this time I have Cammie.  We passed ROFR and got our closing docs both today.


Home Resort: AKV
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 8-1-21
Offer accepted: 8-2-21
Sent to ROFR: 8-4-21
Passed ROFR: 9-2-21
Closing docs received: 9-2-21
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## kandlsutton

Update and the next wait begins…(Repost from other thread)

Home: CCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 7/26/21
Offer accepted: 7/26/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/29/21
Passed ROFR: 8/26/21
Estoppel Received: 8/26/21
Closing docs received: 8/27/21
Closing docs returned: 8/28/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 8/30/21
Funds wired/received: 8/31/21
Closing: 9/02/21
Deed recorded: 9/03/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## ephebe

Home Resort: BWV
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/14/21
Offer accepted: 7/14/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/16/21
Passed ROFR: 8/18/21
Estoppel Received: 8/18/21
Closing docs received: 8/18/21
Closing docs returned: 8/18/21
Closing: 9/2/2021
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

My broker was the same one as the previous poster in this thread. The board isn't letting me submit a post when I have the link included.


----------



## Adg0428

Do you only get assigned an agent when you pass ROFR? We’re using Mason, but now I’m nervous.


----------



## PrincessPauline

Sandisw said:


> It’s been awhile so it’s my typical reminder that you must include the website link for all brokers, and not just the name.
> 
> I really hate to delete posts.   If you have trouble, leave it blank.  And yes, this does include our board sponsor.


At the risk of sounding dumb, I don't know how to do that. So mine is probably deleted. Cool.


----------



## PrincessPauline

ephebe said:


> Home Resort: BWV
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 7/14/21
> Offer accepted: 7/14/21
> Sent to ROFR: 7/16/21
> Passed ROFR: 8/18/21
> Estoppel Received: 8/18/21
> Closing docs received: 8/18/21
> Closing docs returned: 8/18/21
> Closing: 9/2/2021
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> My broker was the same one as the previous poster in this thread. The board isn't letting me submit a post when I have the link included.


I couldn't post a link either and I thought I was just dumb and didn't know how. I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## PrincessPauline

Adg0428 said:


> Do you only get assigned an agent when you pass ROFR? We’re using Mason, but now I’m nervous.


I didn't use Mason, I used DVC Resale Market who uses Magic Vacation Title Company. The resale broker assigned me an agent and a concierge right away who stayed in contact with me through the entire process and even through the waiting games of ROFR and such making sure I was ok and didn't have any questions.  I received the closing paperwork packet via email the day it passed ROFR.  Other than that, I didn't hear much from the title company. They were quick to respond when I had a question making sure I was doing/signing things properly so it went very smoothly.  I even missed a signature on one of the pages and they notified me the same day they received it.  I was able to sign, scan and return it in minutes so we avoided a large delay. Thankfully it wasn't a page requiring a notary!


----------



## FSUSammy

Adg0428 said:


> Do you only get assigned an agent when you pass ROFR? We’re using Mason, but now I’m nervous.


We heard from our agent at Mason after we passed ROFR. If you get Marcelo don't bother ever emailing him because he doesn't respond to them at all. Just call him instead.


----------



## Adg0428

FSUSammy said:


> We heard from our agent at Mason after we passed ROFR. If you get Marcelo don't bother ever emailing him because he doesn't respond to them at all. Just call him instead.


Ugh. Today is my last day to cancel without losing my deposit. Not sure what I want to do.


----------



## Sandisw

PrincessPauline said:


> I couldn't post a link either and I thought I was just dumb and didn't know how. I'm glad I'm not the only one!



You simply copy and paste it.  There is a chance that those who are new to the boards may have difficulty until you get a certain # of posts under your belt!  Leaving blank is the best if it doesn't show up!


----------



## 911momof3

Joining in here! This is my 1st contract and I'm very excited! Currently waiting on closing docs! 

Home Resort: SSR
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/2/21
Offer accepted: 8/2/21
Sent to ROFR: 8/5/21
Passed ROFR: 9/2/21
Estoppel Received: 9/2/21
Closing docs received: 9/7/21
Closing docs returned: 9/8/21
Closing: 9/13/21
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## ephebe

Sandisw said:


> You simply copy and paste it.  There is a chance that those who are new to the boards may have difficulty until you get a certain # of posts under your belt!  Leaving blank is the best if it doesn't show up!



My error message was that my post looked too much like spam. I've been assuming it was due to low post count since I was using the exact same format and linking as everyone else in the thread. (I've been a member of the boards for 2 years, but had never posted until recently.)


----------



## natty650

Adg0428 said:


> Ugh. Today is my last day to cancel without losing my deposit. Not sure what I want to do.


Despite my poor experience with Marcelo, I wouldn't necessarily cancel on a good contract. If you have trouble with communication from him, just contact the broker and they might be able to help answer questions or get the answers you're looking for.


----------



## Adg0428

natty650 said:


> Despite my poor experience with Marcelo, I wouldn't necessarily cancel on a good contract. If you have trouble with communication from him, just contact the broker and they might be able to help answer questions or get the answers you're looking for.



I don’t know that it’s good anymore after seeing others. So hearing about him just made me consider canceling even more.


----------



## FSUSammy

Adg0428 said:


> I don’t know that it’s good anymore after seeing others. So hearing about him just made me consider canceling even more.


Ask your broker to have you given to Cammie instead. I'm sure they can make special requests.


----------



## Minnie2114

Adg0428 said:


> I don’t know that it’s good anymore after seeing others. So hearing about him just made me consider canceling even more.



Marcelo worked with us in August and we had no issues. He responded to my emails and we closed very quickly.


----------



## Sandisw

FSUSammy said:


> Ask your broker to have you given to Cammie instead. I'm sure they can make special requests.



I have to say my recent experience with her didn’t turn out so great so I think they all can be good..or not.


----------



## Adg0428

Sandisw said:


> I have to say my recent experience with her didn’t turn out so great so I think they all can be good..or not.


Aw man. I requested her for if we pass


----------



## Twiggy1953

Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
Broker:  www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/9/21
Offer accepted: 5/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 5/13/21
Passed ROFR: 6/1/21
Estoppel received: 6/14/21
Closing docs received: 6/29/21
Closing docs returned: 6/29/21
Closing: 7/27/21
Deed recorded: 7/29/21
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member). 8/28/21 (woo hoo!!)
Points in account:   9/4/21

Days to completion   118 days


----------



## DonMacGregor

PrincessPauline said:


> I didn't use Mason, I used DVC Resale Market who uses Magic Vacation Title Company.



They actually use several. My last resale contract (the one offered on last month) was through Mason, and the contract I offered on in May used TRCS. Both contracts through DVC Resale Market.


----------



## ForWhomTheMouseTolls

Home Resort: AUL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 5/16/2021
Offer accepted: 5/17/2021
Sent to ROFR: 5/20/2021
Passed ROFR: 6/10/2021
Estoppel Received: 6/14/2021
Closing docs received: 6/14/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/20/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 6/20/2021
Funds wired: 7/27/2021
Closing: 8/3/2021
Deed recorded: 8/3/2021
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/1/2021
Points in account: 9/4/2021

Days to completion: 111

Gotta a super big surprised today. Contract had 2020 UY points despite not being told about them at purchase, AND member services late banked the points without me even asking. Awesome experience.


----------



## VdoesDisney

Loooong process over here, but glad it’s finally done! 

Home Resort: Boulder Ridge
Broker: http://www.timesharebrokersmls.com/ 
Title Company: Timeshare Resale Closing Service Inc
Offer made: 5/26/21
Offer accepted: 5/26/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/1/21
Passed ROFR: 6/23/21
Estoppel received: ??
Closing docs received: 7/2/21
Closing docs returned: 7/9/21 (waited until seller’s documents arrived)
Closing: 7/12/21
Deed recorded: 7/14/21
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member). 9/3/21
Points in account: 9/3/21

The process after closing was miserable, DVC would ignore mine and my broker’s emails, would later reply stating they were missing paperwork that had been sent, they were simply awful, but It’s done and I can enjoy my points finally, still worth it to save 45% over direct.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Home: VGC
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title: https://www.firstam.com
Offer made: 6/6/21
Offer accepted: 6/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/7/21
Passed ROFR: 6/30
Estoppel received: 7/9/21
Closing docs received: 7/30/21
Closing docs returned: 7/30/21
Seller returned closing docs: 8/3/21
Closing: 8/6/21
Deed recorded: 8/6/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/6/21
Points in account:


Home: VGC
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title: https://www.firstam.com
Offer made: 6/6/21
Offer accepted: 6/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/7/21
Passed ROFR: 6/30/21
Estoppel received: 7/9/21
Closing docs received: 7/30/21
Closing docs returned: 7/30/21
Seller returned closing docs: 8/3/21
Closing: 8/6/21
Deed recorded: 8/6/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/6/21
Points in account:


----------



## scheddj

Final update:

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: June10
Offer accepted: June 10
Sent to ROFR: June 14
Passed ROFR: June 30
Estoppel received: July 8
Closing docs received: July 16
Closing docs returned: July 16
Funds wired: July 19
Sellers closing docs returned: July 26
Closing: July 27
Deed recorded: July 28
Membership created & contract showing: August 28
Points in account: September 4

86 days total


----------



## ValW

Home: BWV
Broker: www.****************.com
Title: Mason Title 
Offer made: 6/10/21
Offer accepted: 6/10/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/18/21 (took sellers a week to sign purchase agreement)
Passed ROFR: 7/12/21
Closing docs received: 7/15/21
Closing docs returned: 7/15/21
Seller returned closing docs: 7/30/21
Closing: 8/3/21
Deed recorded: 8/4/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/3/21
Points in account: 9/5/21

Total: 87 days

I did not have to call.  Points loaded last night (3rd contract where points were loaded on a Sunday).


----------



## natty650

YAY! One down, one to go!

Home: Aulani
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 6/17/21
Offer accepted: 6/17/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/18/21
Passed ROFR: 7/11/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 7/27/21
Closing docs returned: 7/29/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 8/2/21
Funds Wired: 8/3/21
Closing: 8/6/21
Deed recorded: 8/6/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/4/21 (new membership)
Points in account: 9/6/21

Days Total: 81


----------



## ArtOfAnimationGotMe

Don’t know What the difference is between this thread and ”closing time” but Here goes:


Home Resort: PVB
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 30/8 2021
Offer accepted: 30/8 2021
Sent to ROFR: 31/8 2021
Passed ROFR:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Final update!

Home: VGC
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title: https://www.firstam.com
Offer made: 6/6/21
Offer accepted: 6/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/7/21
Passed ROFR: 6/30
Estoppel received: 7/9/2.
Closing docs received: 7/30/21
Closing docs returned: 7/30/21
Seller returned closing docs: 8/3/21
Closing: 8/6/21
Deed recorded: 8/6/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/6/21
Points in account: 9/8/21

Home: VGC
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title: https://www.firstam.com
Offer made: 6/6/21
Offer accepted: 6/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/7/21
Passed ROFR: 6/30/21
Estoppel received: 7/9/21
Closing docs received: 7/30/21
Closing docs returned: 7/30/21
Seller returned closing docs: 8/3/21
Closing: 8/6/21
Deed recorded: 8/6/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/6/21
Points in account: 9/8/21


----------



## Lorana

Lorana said:


> Updated: Points are in my account!  I’m not actually sure when they showed up, as we’re vacationing in Yellowstone (since the 14th) so I haven’t been checking as most of the time we had no WiFi/cell service. I’m at the “original Wilderness Lodge” (Old Faithful Inn) and checked on my account, and the points are there!!
> 
> However my deed is STILL not showing on the Beaufort County website.
> 
> Home: HHI
> Broker: www.****************.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 5/14/2021
> Offer accepted: 5/15/2021  (1 day)
> Sent to ROFR: 5/20/2021  (5 days)
> Passed ROFR: 6/10/2021   (21 days)
> Estoppel Received:  6/25/2021 ?  (15 days)
> Closing docs received:  6/25/2021 (15 days)
> Closing docs returned:  6/26/2021
> Sellers closing docs returned:  6/28/2021  (3 days from closing docs received)
> Paid Final Payment:  6/28/2021
> Closing:  7/21/2021  Was supposed to be 7/2  (26 days from closing docs received)
> Deed recorded: 7/22/2021 (? The copy I saw says this date but it’s still not appearing in the online deed search for Beaufort County)
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 8/14/2021 (24 days)
> Points in account: 8/20/2021 (6 days)
> 
> TIME TOTAL: 98 days and counting...
> offer to ROFR Passing: 21 days
> ROFR passing to Closing: 41 days
> Closing to Points in Account: 30 days


Should I be concerned that my deed is STILL not showing up on the Beaufort County deed search?
https://rod.beaufortcountysc.gov/BrowserViewDMP/
I do have an electronic copy of the document stamped by the County office, so I should be fine, but this definitely worries me.


----------



## MaleficentUK

I just got off the DVC chat. After waiting 4 weeks for the log-in info to get in for my membership number, etc. (Closing 27 July, Recorded 28 July, the 2 e-mails about midnight UK time 26 August, so essentially 27 August for us) - it now seems the wait for resale to have points loaded is 3 to 4 weeks.

(I know some people are calling to have this done quicker, but this is what I was told for the regular process. The booking window for the trip I need is 15 November, so not so much that I want them now, now, now , as the 2 months for Disney associated delays...)


----------



## PrincessPauline

Got my welcome home emails today! Offer accepted and contract sent to Disney June 21st and membership ID received Sept 9. Total days : 79. I feel like I’m in a lucky minority of less than 90 days. However, the website isn’t letting me log in and MS is nothing but a fast busy signal. Must be some issues there.


----------



## Adg0428

PrincessPauline said:


> Got my welcome home emails today! Offer accepted and contract sent to Disney June 21st and membership ID received Sept 9. Total days : 79. I feel like I’m in a lucky minority of less than 90 days. However, the website isn’t letting me log in and MS is nothing but a fast busy signal. Must be some issues there.



congrats! I hope mine is as quick


----------



## DisWeaver

Home Resort: Animal Kingdom
Broker:
Title Company:
Offer made: 7/27/21
Offer accepted: 7/27/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/28/21
Passed ROFR: 8/26/21
Estoppel received: 8/26/21
Closing docs received: 8/27/21
Closing docs returned: 8/28/21
Sellers docs returned:  09/08/21
Funds sent (domestic wire): 09/08/21
Closing: 09/09/21
Deed recorded: 09/09/21
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member)
Points in account:


----------



## cate2

Home: AKL
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 6/24/21
Offer accepted: 6/24/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/28/21
Passed ROFR: 8/03/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 8/17/21
Closing docs returned: 8/17/21
Funds wired: 8/20/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 9/08/21
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## Ginamarie

Home Resort: AKV
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 8-1-21
Offer accepted: 8-2-21
Sent to ROFR: 8-4-21
Passed ROFR: 9-2-21
Closing docs received: 9-2-21
Closing docs returned: 9-3-21
Closing: 9-9-21
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


Moving right along!


----------



## princessmocha

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: July 11
Offer accepted: July 11
Sent to ROFR: July 12
Passed ROFR: August 13
Estoppel received: August 14
Closing docs received: August 16
Closing docs returned: August 20
Funds wired: August 20
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:


Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www,dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: July 27
Offer accepted: July 27
Sent to ROFR: July 28
Passed ROFR: August 25
Estoppel received: August 25
Closing docs received: September 1
Closing docs returned: September 8
Funds wired: September 7
Sellers closing docs returned: September 7
Closing: September 10
Deed recorded:
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:


----------



## CCV

New membership number was created today…closed on 8/11


----------



## ajiuo

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 7/29/21
Offer accepted: 7/29/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/29/21
Passed ROFR: 8/26/21
Estoppel Received: 8/26/21
Closing docs received: 8/27/21
Closing docs returned: 8/27/21
Funds Wired: 8/27/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 9/3/21
Closing: 9/7/21
Deed recorded: 9/9/21
Contract Showing (new member): 
Points in account:

Total of 43 Days (so far)


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Done purchasing points after these! Phew!

Home: Aulani
Broker: https://www.dvcmagicresales.com
Title: https://firstreliabletransfers.com
Offer made: 7/19/21
Offer accepted: 7/20/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/23/21
Passed ROFR: 8/17/21
Estoppel received: 8/17/21
Closing docs received: 9/9
Closing docs returned: 9/11
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 


Home: VGC 
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title: First American Title
Offer made: 8/2
Offer accepted: 8/2
Sent to ROFR: 8/3
Passed ROFR: 9/1
Estoppel received: 9/1
Closing docs received: 9/9
Closing docs returned: 9/11
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Minnie2114

Final update!!

Home Resort: BRV
Broker: ****************.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/28
Offer accepted: 6/29
Sent to ROFR: 6/30
Passed ROFR: 8/4
Closing docs received: 8/11
Closing docs returned: 8/11
Closing: 8/13
Deed recorded: 8/16
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 9/10
Points in account: 9/11 (I called)

Days Total: 75!!

I was even able to get DVC rooms for our trip coming up in ten days!!! I'm beyond excited!!


----------



## edudansil

Minnie2114 said:


> Final update!!
> 
> Home Resort: BRV
> Broker: ****************.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 6/28
> Offer accepted: 6/29
> Sent to ROFR: 6/30
> Passed ROFR: 8/4
> Closing docs received: 8/11
> Closing docs returned: 8/11
> Closing: 8/13
> Deed recorded: 8/16
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 9/10
> Points in account: 9/11 (I called)
> 
> Days Total: 75!!
> 
> I was even able to get DVC rooms for our trip coming up in ten days!!! I'm beyond excited!!


Congratulations! Do you mind sharing process/how you asked for points to be added? We’re in a similar situation-thanks!


----------



## LadybugsMum

edudansil said:


> Congratulations! Do you mind sharing process/how you asked for points to be added? We’re in a similar situation-thanks!


 When I called, I said that my new resale contract was showing on my account and asked if there was any way the points could be loaded. The CM put me on hold and a little bit later my points were loaded.


----------



## Minnie2114

LadybugsMum said:


> When I called, I said that my new resale contract was showing on my account and asked if there was any way the points could be loaded. The CM put me on hold and a little bit later my points were loaded.



Yup, just called and the cast member was extremely friendly and excited to help us!


----------



## FSUSammy

Anyone else here waiting on their contract to show up with a deed recorded around 8/11?


----------



## princessmocha

A little update:

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: July 11
Offer accepted: July 11
Sent to ROFR: July 12
Passed ROFR: August 13
Estoppel received: August 14
Closing docs received: August 16
Closing docs returned: August 20
Funds wired: August 20
Sellers closing docs returned: September 10
Closing: September 13
Deed recorded:
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:


Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www,dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: July 27
Offer accepted: July 27
Sent to ROFR: July 28
Passed ROFR: August 25
Estoppel received: August 25
Closing docs received: September 1
Closing docs returned: September 8
Funds wired: September 7
Sellers closing docs returned: September 7
Closing: September 10
Deed recorded: September 13
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Moving along

Home Resort:  BLT
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 7/21/21
Offer accepted: 7/21/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/25/21
Passed ROFR: 8/25/21
Closing docs received: 8/30/21
Closing docs returned: 8/31/21 (buyer)
Closing docs returned: 9/8/21 (seller)
Closing: 9/13/21
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## mtalken

We're in the last stages of getting everything done, as we just got an email with our activation code today!  (Woohoo!)

That said, the email with the activation code was about an hour or so ago, and I'm waiting on the one with the Club ID.  I'm here waiting with bated breath for the 2nd email and just wondered if it's normal for the two to be spaced out or if I should be calling member services because the other email didn't show up.

Can anyone give me some insight on whether the two emails are usually one right after the other?  Or is there another place I find my Club ID on other paperwork?  I tried anything I could find on the closing documents and clearly nothing on there that I tried was the Club ID.  (I didn't expect it to be, but GAH!  Now that we're to this point, I JUST WANT MY LOGIN!)


----------



## mtalken

If only I'd have been more patient.  I got the email about 10 minutes after I posted this 



mtalken said:


> We're in the last stages of getting everything done, as we just got an email with our activation code today!  (Woohoo!)
> 
> That said, the email with the activation code was about an hour or so ago, and I'm waiting on the one with the Club ID.  I'm here waiting with bated breath for the 2nd email and just wondered if it's normal for the two to be spaced out or if I should be calling member services because the other email didn't show up.
> 
> Can anyone give me some insight on whether the two emails are usually one right after the other?  Or is there another place I find my Club ID on other paperwork?  I tried anything I could find on the closing documents and clearly nothing on there that I tried was the Club ID.  (I didn't expect it to be, but GAH!  Now that we're to this point, I JUST WANT MY LOGIN!)
> [/QUOT


----------



## DonMacGregor

mtalken said:


> Can anyone give me some insight on whether the two emails are usually one right after the other?  Or is there another place I find my Club ID on other paperwork?  I tried anything I could find on the closing documents and clearly nothing on there that I tried was the Club ID.  (I didn't expect it to be, but GAH!  Now that we're to this point, I JUST WANT MY LOGIN!)



About an hour and ten minutes apart...


----------



## FSUSammy

Has anyone here gotten any kind of response from Member Administration via email recently? Tomorrow it'll be 5 weeks since our deed was recorded. I sent them one email 6 days ago just wanting to verify they have the names correct and trying to get a general idea of the status of how long things were taking but have had no response to that email. Obviously chatting with MS does nothing because they can't help. Should I call MS instead? I know some have called in the past and were told what deed date MA was working. This is just beyond frustrating because the guy on chat said they are behind on email responses but you can't possibly be 6 days behind. That's just absurd. Sorry if I'm all over the map lol I just want to be able to use these points already.


----------



## Sandisw

FSUSammy said:


> Has anyone here gotten any kind of response from Member Administration via email recently? Tomorrow it'll be 5 weeks since our deed was recorded. I sent them one email 6 days ago just wanting to verify they have the names correct and trying to get a general idea of the status of how long things were taking but have had no response to that email. Obviously chatting with MS does nothing because they can't help. Should I call MS instead? I know some have called in the past and were told what deed date MA was working. This is just beyond frustrating because the guy on chat said they are behind on email responses but you can't possibly be 6 days behind. That's just absurd. Sorry if I'm all over the map lol I just want to be able to use these points already.



I would email MA again and say that you emailed 6 days ago and still waiting for a response.  The last time I did email them, it took about 3 to 4 days for a response.  But, that was in August.


----------



## FSUSammy

Guess the squeaky wheel does get the grease once again either that or they are tired of my emails (that they aren't responding to). I noticed the membership showing up in my account, but no emails yet. 

Update...

Home Resort: BLT
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/19/21
Offer accepted: 6/20/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/25/21
Passed ROFR: 7/30/21
Closing docs received: 8/3/21
Closing docs returned: 8/9/21
Funds wired: 8/9/21
Closing: 8/10/21
Deed recorded: 8/11/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 9/14/21
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## IWhipMyRayaHair

Adg0428 said:


> Ugh. Today is my last day to cancel without losing my deposit. Not sure what I want to do.


Marcelo didn't respond to phone calls for me either


----------



## edudansil

FSUSammy said:


> Guess the squeaky wheel does get the grease once again either that or they are tired of my emails (that they aren't responding to). I noticed the membership showing up in my account, but no emails yet.
> 
> Update...
> 
> Home Resort: BLT
> Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 6/19/21
> Offer accepted: 6/20/21
> Sent to ROFR: 6/25/21
> Passed ROFR: 7/30/21
> Closing docs received: 8/3/21
> Closing docs returned: 8/9/21
> Funds wired: 8/9/21
> Closing: 8/10/21
> Deed recorded: 8/11/21
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 9/14/21
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


How do you see the account showing if you’re a new member? I’m new here as well and I thought you had to wait to receive the log in from them in the welcome email. Am I missing something?


----------



## LadybugsMum

edudansil said:


> How do you see the account showing if you’re a new member? I’m new here as well and I thought you had to wait to receive the log in from them in the welcome email. Am I missing something?


That is correct. For those of us who already have a contract, it will show up on our dashboards.


----------



## FSUSammy

edudansil said:


> How do you see the account showing if you’re a new member? I’m new here as well and I thought you had to wait to receive the log in from them in the welcome email. Am I missing something?


I'm not a new member. I already have a contract so I saw it on my dashboard. For new members you have to wait for the 2 emails they send out.


----------



## FSUSammy

Final Update...

Home Resort: BLT
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/19/21
Offer accepted: 6/20/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/25/21
Passed ROFR: 7/30/21
Closing docs received: 8/3/21
Closing docs returned: 8/9/21
Funds wired: 8/9/21
Closing: 8/10/21
Deed recorded: 8/11/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/14/21
Points in account: 9/15/21 (I called MS)

Days Total: 88 days


----------



## nicstress

Final update! 

Home Resort: AUL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 6/5/2021
Offer accepted: 6/7/2021
Sent to ROFR: 6/10/2021
Passed ROFR: 6/30/2021
Estoppel Received:7/1/2021
Closing docs received:7/2/2021
Closing docs returned: 7/13/2021 (notarized)
Sellers closing docs returned: UNK
Funds wired: 7/12/2021
Closing: 8/17/2021 [delayed 1 month due to a seller reservation]
Deed recorded: 8/17/2021
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/11/21 
Points in account: 9/15/21 had to call
Total of 102 days. Without a delayed closing it would have been closer to 70. 
---‐‐---------------‐--------------------

Addonitis struck early. This was almost exactly a year after my first contract which went down like this:

Home: Copper Creek
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: TRCS, Inc*.*
Offer made: 4/19/20
Offer accepted: 4/19/20
Sent to ROFR: 4/21/20
Passed ROFR: 6/10/20
Closing docs received: 6/16/20
Closing docs returned: 6/16/20
*S*eller returned closing docs: 6/26/20
Closing: 6/29/20
Deed recorded: 7/06/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 8/12/2020
Points in account: *September 1, 2020
135 days *


----------



## princessmocha

Small Update

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/11/2021
Offer accepted: 7/11/2021
Sent to ROFR: 7/12/2021
Passed ROFR: 8/13/2021
Estoppel received: 8/14/2021
Closing docs received: 8/16/2021
Closing docs returned: 8/20/2021
Funds wired: 8/20/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 9/10/2021
Closing: 9/13/2021
Deed recorded: 9/15/2021
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:


----------



## pirate33

FSUSammy said:


> Anyone else here waiting on their contract to show up with a deed recorded around 8/11?



Mine closed 8/19 and still waiting.


----------



## edudansil

pirate33 said:


> Mine closed 8/19 and still waiting.


8/20 here and still waiting!


----------



## Quiltsndisney

edudansil said:


> 8/20 here and still waiting!


I jus got my member number today. Waiting for points.  Closed 8/20.


----------



## MBland54

Update:

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/30/21
Offer accepted: 6/30/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/30/21
Passed ROFR: 8/11/21
Closing docs received: 8/11/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 8/11/21
Closing docs returned seller:  8/16/21
Funds Wired: 8/16/21
Closing: 8/19/21
Deed recorded: 8/20/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 9/16/21
Points in account: 

Days Total: 79 so far


----------



## Cleeevus

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/25/21
Offer accepted: 6/25/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/29/21
Passed ROFR: 8/4/21
Closing docs received: 8/4/21
Closing docs returned: 8/9/21
Funds wired: 8/11/21
Closing: 8/18/21
Deed recorded: 8/19/2021
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 9/15/2021
Points in account: 9/16/2021 (after chat with MS)

Days Total: 83 days


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Cleeevus said:


> Home Resort: SSR
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 6/25/21
> Offer accepted: 6/25/21
> Sent to ROFR: 6/29/21
> Passed ROFR: 8/4/21
> Closing docs received: 8/4/21
> Closing docs returned: 8/9/21
> Funds wired: 8/11/21
> Closing: 8/18/21
> Deed recorded: 8/19/2021
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 9/15/2021
> Points in account: 9/16/2021 (after chat with MS)
> 
> Days Total: 83 days


Did you use the chat function on the website to get your points loaded or did you call in?


----------



## Cleeevus

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Did you use the chat function on the website to get your points loaded or did you call in?


Chat on the website. Was quick and easy!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Cleeevus said:


> Chat on the website. Was quick and easy!


Good to know! Every time I try via chat they say they don't have that capability. Any advice or magic words you may have used?


----------



## Cleeevus

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Good to know! Every time I try via chat they say they don't have that capability. Any advice or magic words you may have used?


How strange! Ask for Damien? Lol! I have no idea. I let them know my contract loaded but not the points and I had points expiring in two months and  would love to please get them added so I could book a room ASAP. He asked what my closing date was and then a few mins later said the points were added!


----------



## nicstress

Cleeevus said:


> Chat on the website. Was quick and easy!


I tried that and she said nope can't help. Apparently some like to put forth less effort than others. I called [used last option]  a few days later when I still had no points and the CM said no problem.


----------



## Quiltsndisney

nicstress said:


> I tried that and she said nope can't help. Apparently some like to put forth less effort than others. I called [used last option]  a few days later when I still had no points and the CM said no problem.


Called and chatted today and they were not willing to help. Told me to wait a week. Will try again For my points tomorrow.


----------



## Sandisw

nicstress said:


> I tried that and she said nope can't help. Apparently some like to put forth less effort than others. I called [used last option]  a few days later when I still had no points and the CM said no problem.



There are a lot of new CMs and I’m not sure all know how to do it.


----------



## Amyeliza

I have two contracts that passed ROFR, have been signed (by me) and I'm waiting for the other parties to do their thing so we can close.  Now, I'm in for the most painful wait.


----------



## Quiltsndisney

Home Resort: BRV
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/27
Offer accepted:6/28
Sent to ROFR:6/28
Passed ROFR:8/3
Closing docs received:8/6
Closing docs returned:8/18
Closing:8/19
Deed recorded: 8/20
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 9/16
Points in account: 9/18

83 days and January trip booked


----------



## MBland54

Final Update, for this contract..:

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/30/21
Offer accepted: 6/30/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/30/21
Passed ROFR: 8/11/21
Closing docs received: 8/11/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 8/11/21
Closing docs returned seller: 8/16/21
Funds Wired: 8/16/21
Closing: 8/19/21
Deed recorded: 8/20/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 9/16/21
Points in account: 9/18/21 (called MS)

Days Total: 81

Fyi - to assign points: first tried Chat and was told to call MS. Called MS 3 times: 1st CM said call back Mon, cannot get points on a weekend. 2nd CM said call back later that it takes a special team to get points assigned. 3rd CM said, no problem then assigned the points in a matter of minutes, and was an extremely cheerful person.
Note: while we may be able to see our points in the online dashboard, we cannot book a ressie online as the vacation points show as 0 on the reservation screen. A follow-up call to MS managed to book the trip, but now we need to wait for someone to fix the 'glitch' to our account before we can book online going forward.
Maybe not the best of starts, but at least it's a start. Happy Trails!!


----------



## edudansil

*Final* Update…

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/2/21
Offer accepted: 7/2/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/7/21
Passed ROFR: 8/10/21
Closing docs received: 8/12/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 8/13/21
Funds wired: 8/16/21
Closing: 8/18/21
Deed recorded: 8/20/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 9/17/21
Points in account: 9/18/21

Days Total: 78 days. 

Note: When we got the welcome email, we called the same day to ask for point to be added. They said it was too soon and that we could call back the next day. Called back the next day and the gentleman was very kind. Put me on hold and during the hold, within a minute, the points were in my contract and ready to go.


----------



## pianomanzano

At what point is it okay to start pushing the broker/title company to get the seller to return docs? Closing docs were sent out 09/09 (Thursday). We sent ours back on the 10th (Friday) and asked the broker to ask the seller to provide a proof of points available before writing funds to title company, which the seller also sent back to the broker that same day. I checked with broker/title company on Monday the 13th and on Friday the 17th and as of Friday, seller hasn't provided closing docs back. Broker also said there's no pending reservations or anything else that could delay closing (originally scheduled for Oct. 12). 

Only reason why I'd like to get this closed ASAP is that there's 114 points banked from 2019 into 2020 (Dec UY) that need to be used by end of November that I don't want to go to waste (2020 points already banked into 2021). Seems odd to show proof of points same day but not yet return closing docs (broker has informed seller that we've submitted everything from our end). Makes me wonder if seller is having second thoughts, which makes me really regret wiring money the same day we returned the docs, I probably should've waited until there was confirmation that seller submitted theirs. First time buyer, so lessons learned! Any thoughts/recommendations? Do I just need to be more patient? Not really sure what's needed from their end beyond a notary, so perhaps I could be a little bit more patient if I understood what they have to do.


----------



## Sandisw

pianomanzano said:


> At what point is it okay to start pushing the broker/title company to get the seller to return docs? Closing docs were sent out 09/09 (Thursday). We sent ours back on the 10th (Friday) and asked the broker to ask the seller to provide a proof of points available before writing funds to title company, which the seller also sent back to the broker that same day. I checked with broker/title company on Monday the 13th and on Friday the 17th and as of Friday, seller hasn't provided closing docs back. Broker also said there's no pending reservations or anything else that could delay closing (originally scheduled for Oct. 12).
> 
> Only reason why I'd like to get this closed ASAP is that there's 114 points banked from 2019 into 2020 (Dec UY) that need to be used by end of November that I don't want to go to waste (2020 points already banked into 2021). Seems odd to show proof of points same day but not yet return closing docs (broker has informed seller that we've submitted everything from our end). Makes me wonder if seller is having second thoughts, which makes me really regret wiring money the same day we returned the docs, I probably should've waited until there was confirmation that seller submitted theirs. First time buyer, so lessons learned! Any thoughts/recommendations? Do I just need to be more patient? Not really sure what's needed from their end beyond a notary, so perhaps I could be a little bit more patient if I understood what they have to do.



Proof of points is easy. Just screenshot on the computer. Signing requires owners to go to a notary which can take time to do.

Some can get it done soon and others have to coordinate Not much the broker or title company can do other then to remind the seller that closing is set for no later than the 12th.

I hate to be a downer but I think the chances of you getting those points in time will be though it’s currently taking 5 to 6 weeks from when Disney gets your info to creating the account and loading the points.

Even if you do, availability is pretty close to near zero before December.


----------



## pianomanzano

Sandisw said:


> Proof of points is easy. Just screenshot on the computer. Signing requires owners to go to a notary which can take time to do.
> 
> Some can get it done soon and others have to coordinate Not much the broker or title company can do other then to remind the seller that closing is set for no later than the 12th.
> 
> I hate to be a downer but I think the chances of you getting those points in time will be though it’s currently taking 5 to 6 weeks from when Disney gets your info to creating the account and loading the points.
> 
> Even if you do, availability is pretty close to near zero before December.


Yea, when we made the offer last month I had a feeling we wouldn't be able to use them given timing and availability. We also didn't think we'd pass ROFR, but got lucky there ($120pp for loaded SSR) so we were hoping to roll that luck into some continuing fortune towards an early closing and early account creation to at the very least use some of those expiring points or at least rent them out. I'd be really sad to see points go to waste, I wish the owner just rented those points before putting the contract up for sale or something!

We were planning to call a guide and see what they could do about adding points the second we get that account created as we also plan to immediately add on some Riviera points. Just sucks that it's in the realm of possibility but being held up. Still feeling very fortunate to get a good deal and should just be content with that I guess


----------



## MaleficentUK

MaleficentUK said:


> I just got off the DVC chat. After waiting 4 weeks for the log-in info to get in for my membership number, etc. (Closing 27 July, Recorded 28 July, the 2 e-mails about midnight UK time 26 August, so essentially 27 August for us) - it now seems the wait for resale to have points loaded is 3 to 4 weeks.
> 
> (I know some people are calling to have this done quicker, but this is what I was told for the regular process. The booking window for the trip I need is 15 November, so not so much that I want them now, now, now , as the 2 months for Disney associated delays...)



For anyone interested, it is September 20th now and I still don't have points in my account...


----------



## LadybugsMum

MaleficentUK said:


> For anyone interested, it is September 20th now and I still don't have points in my account...


If possible, try calling. I know you're in the UK, but that's the fastest way to get them to load points.


----------



## Sandisw

pianomanzano said:


> Yea, when we made the offer last month I had a feeling we wouldn't be able to use them given timing and availability. We also didn't think we'd pass ROFR, but got lucky there ($120pp for loaded SSR) so we were hoping to roll that luck into some continuing fortune towards an early closing and early account creation to at the very least use some of those expiring points or at least rent them out. I'd be really sad to see points go to waste, I wish the owner just rented those points before putting the contract up for sale or something!
> 
> We were planning to call a guide and see what they could do about adding points the second we get that account created as we also plan to immediately add on some Riviera points. Just sucks that it's in the realm of possibility but being held up. Still feeling very fortunate to get a good deal and should just be content with that I guess



Maybe doing the add on will help get MA to create it faster and you will get lucky that something will be available late October to November.

As I said, other than a night here or there, most are booked up but changes can and do happen!

Good luck!


----------



## CWTC

Our newest contract showed up in our account today and we got the welcome email.  We have a Feb UY and we were told the sellers banked all the points for us. I would honestly feel a lot better if I could verify that for myself.  How long do i give them to put the points in the account before calling? 2 days? a week? I would really like to see them before 9/30.

thanks!


----------



## Sandisw

CWTC said:


> Our newest contract showed up in our account today and we got the welcome email.  We have a Feb UY and we were told the sellers banked all the points for us. I would honestly feel a lot better if I could verify that for myself.  How long do i give them to put the points in the account before calling? 2 days? a week? I would really like to see them before 9/30.
> 
> thanks!



I used chat the same day but I had a trip I needed to get the points into so I could use the other points to get another one booked.


----------



## Quiltsndisney

CWTC said:


> Our newest contract showed up in our account today and we got the welcome email.  We have a Feb UY and we were told the sellers banked all the points for us. I would honestly feel a lot better if I could verify that for myself.  How long do i give them to put the points in the account before calling? 2 days? a week? I would really like to see them before 9/30.
> 
> thanks!


When I talked to them last week they said give one week. I waited one day and called again and they loaded my points.


----------



## LadybugsMum

CWTC said:


> Our newest contract showed up in our account today and we got the welcome email.  We have a Feb UY and we were told the sellers banked all the points for us. I would honestly feel a lot better if I could verify that for myself.  How long do i give them to put the points in the account before calling? 2 days? a week? I would really like to see them before 9/30.
> 
> thanks!


My new contract showed up in my account on a Sunday and I called on Weds to get them loaded. CM was super helpful and had it done in 10 min.


----------



## Tiberella626

Final Update:
What a long road it has felt like!

Home Resort: AKL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/01/21
Offer accepted: 6/01/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/07/21
Passed ROFR: 6/30/21
Estoppel received: 7/1/21
Closing docs received: 7/7/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 7/9/21 with cashier's check.
Closing docs returned seller: 8/16/21(take two) 7/28/21 (take one).
Closing: 8/23/21
Deed recorded: 8/25/21
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 9/21/21
Points in account:9/21/21

113 days from offer to points! 

I did send an email to member admin on Monday 9/20 politely asking for an update, I received the canned response. I checked Tuesday morning and no contract, received a welcome home email at 3:45pm to which I immediately logged in to see my beautiful new contract with no points. I promptly called Member Services and despite some phone issues on Disney's end Bella was wonderful and got my points loaded. This process is definitely not for the impatient (such as myself).


----------



## andyc83

Home Resort: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/29/2021
Offer accepted: 7/29/2021
Sent to ROFR: 7/30/2021
Passed ROFR: 8/27/2021
Estoppel Received:8/27/2021
Closing docs received:8/27/2021
Closing docs returned: 8/30/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 8/31/2021
Funds wired: 8/30/21
Closing: 9/1/21
Deed recorded: 9/3/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## cate2

Home: AKL
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 6/24/21
Offer accepted: 6/24/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/28/21
Passed ROFR: 8/03/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 8/17/21
Closing docs returned: 8/17/21
Funds wired: 8/20/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 9/08/21
Closing: 9/22/21 (I think it was today)
Deed recorded:9/22/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## PsycProfPlum

Tiberella626 said:


> Final Update:
> What a long road it has felt like!
> 
> Home Resort: AKL
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/01/21
> Offer accepted: 6/01/21
> Sent to ROFR: 6/07/21
> Passed ROFR: 6/30/21
> Estoppel received: 7/1/21
> Closing docs received: 7/7/21
> Closing docs returned buyer: 7/9/21 with cashier's check.
> Closing docs returned seller: 8/16/21(take two) 7/28/21 (take one).
> Closing: 8/23/21
> Deed recorded: 8/25/21
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 9/21/21
> Points in account:9/21/21
> 
> 113 days from offer to points!
> 
> I did send an email to member admin on Monday 9/20 politely asking for an update, I received the canned response. I checked Tuesday morning and no contract, received a welcome home email at 3:45pm to which I immediately logged in to see my beautiful new contract with no points. I promptly called Member Services and despite some phone issues on Disney's end Bella was wonderful and got my points loaded. This process is definitely not for the impatient (such as myself).


Wise move calling.  Since we don't have immediate plans for our points we decided to just wait.  Our new contract showed up on Aug 26 (we already had a member number) and we are still waiting on points to be loaded.  Looks like I'll have to call after all, otherwise I'm not sure they'll ever get loaded!


----------



## Tiberella626

PsycProfPlum said:


> Wise move calling.  Since we don't have immediate plans for our points we decided to just wait.  Our new contract showed up on Aug 26 (we already had a member number) and we are still waiting on points to be loaded.  Looks like I'll have to call after all, otherwise I'm not sure they'll ever get loaded!



Oh heck NO! I would not wait this long. That's crazy!!! My hold time at 4pm on a Tuesday was about 30 min. I was expecting to be on hold long enough to drive home from work and make dinner but it was shockingly easy.


----------



## disneyforsix

Final Update!

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 7/9/221
Offer accepted: 7/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/10/21
Passed ROFR: 8/12/21
Closing docs received: 8/20/21 (got first copy 8/16 but needed changes)
Closing docs returned buyer: 8/24/21
Closing docs returned seller: ??
Closing: 8/30/21
Deed recorded: 8/31/21
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 9/23/21
Points in account: 9/24/21

Days Total: 77

Tried chat to load points, and they said I had to call Member Services.  Called Member Services and took about an hour from time I called until time points were loaded.


----------



## PsycProfPlum

Home Resort:  VGF
Broker:  https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company:  Mason Title
Offer made:  6/10/21
Offer accepted: 6/10/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/15/21
Passed ROFR:  7/12/21
Closing docs received: 7/12/21
Closing docs returned:  7/14/21
Closing:  7/27/21
Deed recorded:  7/30/21
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 8/26/21
Points in account:  9/23/21 (Had to call)

Days Total:  105

If we hadn't called, I'm not sure the points would have ever been loaded.  Also, we tried chat but were told we had to call.  The call involved running down a manager but wasn't too terribly painful.


----------



## LadybugsMum

disneyforsix said:


> Update - member number email sent yesterday evening.
> 
> Home Resort: SSR
> Broker: www.****************.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 7/9/221
> Offer accepted: 7/9/21
> Sent to ROFR: 7/10/21
> Passed ROFR: 8/12/21
> Closing docs received: 8/20/21 (got first copy 8/16 but needed changes)
> Closing docs returned buyer: 8/24/21
> Closing docs returned seller: ??
> Closing: 8/30/21
> Deed recorded: 8/31/21
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 9/23/21
> Points in account:



Looks like the time between deed recording and account email is slowly getting shorter. Hopefully your points will be in your account soon.


----------



## softballmom3

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 7/30/2021
Offer accepted: 7/30/2021
Sent to ROFR: 7/31/2021
Passed ROFR: 9/13/2021
Estoppel Received:?
Closing docs received:9/20/2021
Closing docs returned: 9/24/2021
Sellers closing docs returned:9/24/2021
Funds wired:9/28/2021
Closing: 10/8/2021
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

We can't close until 10/7/21 due to a pending reservation.


----------



## kandlsutton

PsycProfPlum said:


> Home Resort:  VGF
> Broker:  https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
> Title Company:  Mason Title
> Offer made:  6/10/21
> Offer accepted: 6/10/21
> Sent to ROFR: 6/15/21
> Passed ROFR:  7/12/21
> Closing docs received: 7/12/21
> Closing docs returned:  7/14/21
> Closing:  7/27/21
> Deed recorded:  7/30/21
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 8/26/21
> Points in account:  9/23/21 (Had to call)
> 
> Days Total:  105
> 
> *If we hadn't called, I'm not sure the points would have ever been loaded*.  Also, we tried chat but were told we had to call.  The call involved running down a manager but wasn't too terribly painful.


Wow, you had to wait awhile! We had same offer date and broker but I wasn't that patient - I broke down and called about points 10 days after contract showed up. 
8 days difference in deed recordation
10 days difference in contract showing up
almost 4 weeks difference in points being loaded…


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

Hopefully this is formatted correctly…

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/20/21
Offer accepted: 8/22/21
Sent to ROFR: 8/23/21
Passed ROFR: 9/22/21
Closing docs received: 9/22/21
Closing docs returned: 9/23/21
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): N/A
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## jjones0912

CWTC said:


> Our newest contract showed up in our account today and we got the welcome email.  We have a Feb UY and we were told the sellers banked all the points for us. I would honestly feel a lot better if I could verify that for myself.  How long do i give them to put the points in the account before calling? 2 days? a week? I would really like to see them before 9/30.
> 
> thanks!


We were told our sellers banked the points from December 2020 when we bought our contract. Guess what - they didn't! And our closing took place after the August banking date. Luckily MS made an exception because the contract was with them by the 8/1 deadline and banked for us, which was a relief as we bought that contract with the intention of going twice in 2022!


----------



## Amyeliza

I'm hoping that venting will help move my properties along.  I notarized and wire transferred my funds for both the property I was selling and buying within *2 days*.  It's been well over a week (close to 2) and I'm waiting for the buyer and seller of the properties I'm buying/selling to return their items.  Knowing that I have a 4 to 5 week wait to go with Disney to complete their end, I'm anxious for the next wait.  

Anyone else waiting with me?  Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Adg0428

Amyeliza said:


> I'm hoping that venting will help move my properties along.  I notarized and wire transferred my funds for both the property I was selling and buying within *2 days*.  It's been well over a week (close to 2) and I'm waiting for the buyer and seller of the properties I'm buying/selling to return their items.  Knowing that I have a 4 to 5 week wait to go with Disney to complete their end, I'm anxious for the next wait.
> 
> Anyone else waiting with me?  Thanks for letting me vent.


I’m sorry you’re still waiting. I’m in ROFR still. Am I wrong for thinking that we are supposed to wait to wire funds until sellers send closing docs? Or is that not the case?


----------



## Tiberella626

Amyeliza said:


> I'm hoping that venting will help move my properties along.  I notarized and wire transferred my funds for both the property I was selling and buying within *2 days*.  It's been well over a week (close to 2) and I'm waiting for the buyer and seller of the properties I'm buying/selling to return their items.  Knowing that I have a 4 to 5 week wait to go with Disney to complete their end, I'm anxious for the next wait.
> 
> Anyone else waiting with me?  Thanks for letting me vent.


We waited a little over 3 weeks for sellers docs and they forgot to notarize so we waited another 3 weeks. We received paperwork on July 6 and ours was received on July 8th with our check. Final documents were received on 8/16. It took Disney about a month to load the contract too. I totally understand your frustration.


----------



## Tiberella626

Adg0428 said:


> I’m sorry you’re still waiting. I’m in ROFR still. Am I wrong for thinking that we are supposed to wait to wire funds until sellers send closing docs? Or is that not the case?


I sent our cashiers check in with our documents. It is a little bit of a chance because if the seller or the buy back out you have to get the money back from the closers escrow, that can take a little bit. I knew that we wanted the ALK we got so I was not going anywhere so in the interest of expediting things I just sent it all together.


----------



## pianomanzano

Amyeliza said:


> I'm hoping that venting will help move my properties along.  I notarized and wire transferred my funds for both the property I was selling and buying within *2 days*.  It's been well over a week (close to 2) and I'm waiting for the buyer and seller of the properties I'm buying/selling to return their items.  Knowing that I have a 4 to 5 week wait to go with Disney to complete their end, I'm anxious for the next wait.
> 
> Anyone else waiting with me?  Thanks for letting me vent.


I can commiserate with you, returned docs 2 days after ROFR waived and title company sent them out, been waiting 2 weeks for seller to return theirs  There's 100+ points banked from 2019 into 2020 that's expiring end of Nov (luckily they banked the 2020 points into 2021) that we were hoping to use, but it's getting less and less likely now. Broker says the seller sent them in on Friday, so keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## Wocka704

Home: BLT
Broker: www.********.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 7/7/21
Offer accepted: 7/8/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/9/21
Passed ROFR: 8/12/21
Estoppel Received: 8/12/21
Closing docs received: 8/12/21
Closing docs returned: 8/12/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 8/17/21
Funds Wired: 8/16/21
Closing: 8/23/21
Deed recorded: 8/24/21
Contract Showing on Membership (New): 9/22/21
Points in account: 9/23/21

End-to-End we were 78 days.  We decided to call MS to get points loaded once we learned about some left over points we didn't know about and figured we could do an extra trip in this use-year. Big thanks to Lori/Mark at DVCSales and Cammy at Mason for moving our first resale along so smoothly!


----------



## jbreen2010

Joining the closing thread as we just closed!

Home: VGF
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/19/21
Offer accepted: 8/19/21
Sent to ROFR: 8/20/21
Passed ROFR: 9/20/21
Estoppel Received: 9/20/21
Closing docs received: 9/20/21
Closing docs returned: 9/23/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 9/23/21
Closing: 9/27/21
Deed recorded: 9/28/21
Contract Showing on Membership: TBD
Points in account: TBD

Only 39 days so far as of closing, so i'm pretty happy thus far.
Let's hope it doesn't sit with Member administration to take another 39 days to add contract/points.


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

Adg0428 said:


> I’m sorry you’re still waiting. I’m in ROFR still. Am I wrong for thinking that we are supposed to wait to wire funds until sellers send closing docs? Or is that not the case?


I asked our title company about this. They suggested I wait until they received the sellers docs before I wired the money in. So, I’m waiting. Got my closing docs fedex’ed in last week.


----------



## Amyeliza

How often is too often to check in with the title company once you've passed ROFR?  Once a week?  This will be my last experience with buying/selling resale.


----------



## Domique

Home Resort: VGF
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 7/9/21
Offer accepted: 7/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/13/21
Passed ROFR: 8/16/2021
Closing docs received: 8/16/2021
Closing docs returned buyer: 8/20/2021
Closing docs returned seller: 8/30/21
Closing: 8/31/2021
Deed recorded: 9/1/2021
Contract Showing on: 9/27/2021 Membership (existing member)
Points in account: 9/27/2021 (after calling MS)

Days Total: 79


----------



## andyc83

Home Resort: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/29/2021
Offer accepted: 7/29/2021
Sent to ROFR: 7/30/2021
Passed ROFR: 8/27/2021
Estoppel Received:8/27/2021
Closing docs received:8/27/2021
Closing docs returned: 8/30/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 8/31/2021
Funds wired: 8/30/21
Closing: 9/1/21
Deed recorded: 9/3/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/28/21 (existing member)
Points in account:


----------



## kandlsutton

andyc83 said:


> Home Resort: AKV
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 7/29/2021
> Offer accepted: 7/29/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 7/30/2021
> Passed ROFR: 8/27/2021
> Estoppel Received:8/27/2021
> Closing docs received:8/27/2021
> Closing docs returned: 8/30/2021
> Sellers closing docs returned: 8/31/2021
> Funds wired: 8/30/21
> Closing: 9/1/21
> Deed recorded: 9/3/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 9/28/21
> Points in account:



Same recorded dates, still waiting on my contract to show up (existing member).  Getting closer….


----------



## andyc83

kandlsutton said:


> Same recorded dates, still waiting on my contract to show up (existing member).  Getting closer….


Hopefully yours will show up too!  I was an existing member as well!


----------



## Marleosif

I am trying to post my information in the format on the first page of this board and I keep getting told that my post cannot be posted?


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

jjones0912 said:


> We were told our sellers banked the points from December 2020 when we bought our contract. Guess what - they didn't! And our closing took place after the August banking date. Luckily MS made an exception because the contract was with them by the 8/1 deadline and banked for us, which was a relief as we bought that contract with the intention of going twice in 2022!



Who was the Broker?


----------



## kandlsutton

Update, almost there…

Home: CCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 7/26/21
Offer accepted: 7/26/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/29/21
Passed ROFR: 8/26/21
Estoppel Received: 8/26/21
Closing docs received: 8/27/21
Closing docs returned: 8/28/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 8/30/21
Funds wired/received: 8/31/21
Closing: 9/02/21
Deed recorded: 9/03/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/28/21
Points in account:


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

I have a concern about this. Is there a way to confirm supposedly 'banked pts' this before getting too far into $$$ part of purchase? Seems more than just seller's word on this repeated in the broker's listing is warranted.
Do brokers verify anything prior to listing?


----------



## Sandisw

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> I have a concern about this. Is there a way to confirm supposedly 'banked pts' this before getting too far into $$$ part of purchase? Seems more than just seller's word on this repeated in the broker's listing is warranted.
> Do brokers verify anything prior to listing?



As a seller, they ask that you send them a points activity statement which details out the status of points before they will list.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Sandisw said:


> As a seller, they ask that you send them a points activity statement which details out the status of points before they will list.


Thank you but someone posted above they were told pts were banked but they weren't.


----------



## Amyeliza

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> Thank you but someone posted above they were told pts were banked but they weren't.



Hmmmm, when I sold recently, I had to send my points activity statement PRIOR to listing and then with my notarized closing documents.  There was a two point check with Disney Resale Market and Magic Vacation Title.  Each broker and title company likely have different policies.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Amyeliza said:


> Hmmmm, when I sold recently, I had to send my points activity statement PRIOR to listing and then with my notarized closing documents.  There was a two point check with Disney Resale Market and Magic Vacation Title.  Each broker and title company likely have different policies.



Now THAT sounds reassuring. Thank you. I'll be sure to ask about that if I find a good contract outside of Dis Resale Market.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Amyeliza said:


> Hmmmm, when I sold recently, I had to send my points activity statement PRIOR to listing and then with my notarized closing documents.  There was a two point check with Disney Resale Market and Magic Vacation Title.  Each broker and title company likely have different policies.


I know what MY policy would be if someone pulled that on me...


----------



## disneyforsix

Home Resort: CCV
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com 
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 8/4/21
Offer accepted: 8/4/21
Sent to ROFR: 8/5/21
Passed ROFR: 9/10/21
Closing docs received: 9/28/21 - delayed closing.  Can't close until after 10/07.
Closing docs returned buyer: 9/29/21
Closing docs returned seller:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## kanerf

Just passed ROFR on 51 points at BWV June Use Year.  Already have 67 points there same use year.  Price was $165 per point.


----------



## kanerf

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/24/21
Offer accepted: 8/25/21
Sent to ROFR: 8/26/21
Passed ROFR: 9/29/21
Closing docs received: 9/30/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 10/01/21
Closing docs returned seller: 10/07/21
Closing: 10/14/21
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):  10/27/21
Points in account: 10/29/21 (Called MS)

Days Total: 65


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

Update:


Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/20/21
Offer accepted: 8/22/21
Sent to ROFR: 8/23/21
Passed ROFR: 9/22/21
Closing docs received: 9/22/21
Closing docs returned: 9/23/21
Seller closing docs returned: 9/29/21
Buyer funds wired: (will wire on 9/30)
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): N/A
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## ajiuo

Sqeeee!!! I just got my activation code email. Hopefully I get my other email soon.


----------



## ICEMAN3205

ajiuo said:


> Sqeeee!!! I just got my activation code email. Hopefully I get my other email soon.


Just got my activation code and member # an hour later.  I had a 9/8 closing wasn’t expecting the email until next week.  Must be some 50th anniversary pixie dust tonight!!


----------



## ajiuo

ICEMAN3205 said:


> Just got my activation code and member # an hour later.  I had a 9/8 closing wasn’t expecting the email until next week.  Must be some 50th anniversary pixie dust tonight!!



Nice!! Mine was 9/7 so pretty close. I’m probably going to call tomorrow and see if they will load my points. I really would like to book at my home resort before the 7 month window opens up for the dates I want… witch is in about week..

What does everyone say to them to get them to load them? Just the luck of the draw?


----------



## ajiuo

P.S. It took me all of about 3 minutes figure out why everyone is always complaining about the DVC website.


----------



## ajiuo

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 7/29/21
Offer accepted: 7/29/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/29/21
Passed ROFR: 8/26/21
Estoppel Received: 8/26/21
Closing docs received: 8/27/21
Closing docs returned: 8/27/21
Funds Wired: 8/27/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 9/3/21
Closing: 9/7/21
Deed recorded: 9/9/21
Contract Showing (new member): 9/30/21
Points in account: 10/1/21

Total of 64 Days


----------



## pianomanzano

ajiuo said:


> Home: AKV
> Broker: www.dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 7/29/21
> Offer accepted: 7/29/21
> Sent to ROFR: 7/29/21
> Passed ROFR: 8/26/21
> Estoppel Received: 8/26/21
> Closing docs received: 8/27/21
> Closing docs returned: 8/27/21
> Funds Wired: 8/27/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 9/3/21
> Closing: 9/7/21
> Deed recorded: 9/9/21
> Contract Showing (new member): 9/30/21
> Points in account: 10/1/21
> 
> Total of 64 Days


You must teach me your ways! Seller just returned closing docs and title company says we’re closing today, fingers crossed we can move along as quickly as you!


----------



## ajiuo

pianomanzano said:


> You must teach me your ways! Seller just returned closing docs and title company says we’re closing today, fingers crossed we can move along as quickly as you!



Just kind of luck I guess. Me and the seller were both snappy about getting documents returned. The broker and title company were also both pretty quick at handling business. and even Disney was being pretty quick.

To be fair though I tried to get a different contract right before this one  that gottaken in ROFR… so I had to go through part of the waiting twice… but this contract on its own went pretty quick and smoothly.

I got my points like 1 week before the 7 month window opens up for the dates I wanted to book at my home resort… so it was cutting it close. Another week and I might have had to postpone my trip from May to October.


----------



## Marleosif

I would like to know what I am doing wrong when calling member services.

I received my membership yesterday morning and followed the advice of some on this board and called to see if my points could be loaded.

They told me no to call back after the weekend. My husband wasn’t happy with that after reading these posts either and I called again today and got put on hold for an hour and a half only to be told no again.

they keep saying they don’t have my paperwork yet, which is crazy to me considering I’m already able to sign in to the member website.

I even explained to her that this is dire for us because we are trying to get a last minute room, which at this point to me seems impossible.


----------



## ephebe

Marleosif said:


> I would like to know what I am doing wrong when calling member services.
> 
> I received my membership yesterday morning and followed the advice of some on this board and called to see if my points could be loaded.
> 
> They told me no to call back after the weekend. My husband wasn’t happy with that after reading these posts either and I called again today and got put on hold for an hour and a half only to be told no again.
> 
> they keep saying they don’t have my paperwork yet, which is crazy to me considering I’m already able to sign in to the member website.
> 
> I even explained to her that this is dire for us because we are trying to get a last minute room, which at this point to me seems impossible.



Our membership was created on Wednesday and my husband tried calling a couple hours later and they wouldn't load points. I called the next day and they loaded our points during the call after a brief hold time for them to poke the support team.


----------



## ephebe

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/14/21
Offer accepted: 7/14/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/16/21
Passed ROFR: 8/18/21
Closing docs received: 8/18/21
Closing docs returned: 8/18/21
Closing: 9/2/2021
Deed recorded: 9/7/2021
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 9/29/21
Points in account: 9/30/21


----------



## pianomanzano

Finally closed  One step closer!

Home: SSR
Broker: **********.com
Title: Mason Title (Cammy is the best!)
Offer made: 8/8/21
Offer accepted: 8/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 8/11/21
Passed ROFR: 9/8/21
Estoppel received: 9/8/21
Closing docs received: 9/9/21
Closing docs returned: 9/10/21
Seller returned closing docs: 9/30/21
Closing: 10/01/21
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## Marleosif

ephebe said:


> Our membership was created on Wednesday and my husband tried calling a couple hours later and they wouldn't load points. I called the next day and they loaded our points during the call after a brief hold time for them to poke the support team.


Ok I will call again tomorrow. I’m just getting beyond frustrated.


----------



## JRock17

Home Resort: BLT
Broker: Dvc Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/21/2021
Offer accepted: 8/23/2021
Sent to ROFR: 8/29/2021
Passed ROFR: 9/27/2021
Estoppel received: 9/27/2021
Closing docs received: 9/29/2021
Closing docs returned: 9/30/2021
Funds wired: 10/1/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 10/18/21
Closing: 10/19/21
Deed recorded:10/21/21
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:


----------



## DisWeaver

Home Resort: Animal Kingdom
Broker:
Title Company:
Offer made: 7/27/21
Offer accepted: 7/27/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/28/21
Passed ROFR: 8/26/21
Estoppel received: 8/26/21
Closing docs received: 8/27/21
Closing docs returned: 8/28/21
Sellers docs returned: 09/08/21
Funds sent (domestic wire): 09/08/21
Closing: 09/09/21
Deed recorded: 09/09/21
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 10/02/21
Points in account:


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Home Resort:  OKW
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: MASON
Offer made: Aug 10
Offer accepted: Aug 15
Sent to ROFR: Aug 16
Passed ROFR: Oct 1
Closing docs received: Oct 1
Closing docs returned: Oct 1 (Buyer only)
Closing: 10/6/2021
Deed recorded: 10/8/2021
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Amyeliza

19 days and counting since the seller has received the closing documents.  We're getting close to 3 weeks.  I'm wondering at what point does the escrow company cancel.  And if I will be charged the fees (the buyer) because I'm the only person with $$ in the escrow account.  Has anyone been in a similar situation?


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Amyeliza said:


> 19 days and counting since the seller has received the closing documents.  We're getting close to 3 weeks.  I'm wondering at what point does the escrow company cancel.  And if I will be charged the fees (the buyer) because I'm the only person with $$ in the escrow account.  Has anyone been in a similar situation?



I've heard of similar situations from previous posts.  Many people recommend not sending the funds until the seller submits their closing documents.  As long as you are dealing with a reputable Title company you'll be fine.  If the transaction doesnt close by the close date in your contract you can request that the Title company cancel the deal and your money will be reimbursed to you without penalty.


----------



## Sandisw

Amyeliza said:


> 19 days and counting since the seller has received the closing documents.  We're getting close to 3 weeks.  I'm wondering at what point does the escrow company cancel.  And if I will be charged the fees (the buyer) because I'm the only person with $$ in the escrow account.  Has anyone been in a similar situation?



They won’t cancel it on you. If it goes past the closing date, you can ask to cancel and get your money back.


----------



## pianomanzano

Amyeliza said:


> 19 days and counting since the seller has received the closing documents.  We're getting close to 3 weeks.  I'm wondering at what point does the escrow company cancel.  And if I will be charged the fees (the buyer) because I'm the only person with $$ in the escrow account.  Has anyone been in a similar situation?


I was just in that situation, seller submitted their docs right at the 3 week mark last week. Closing was scheduled for mid October, but I asked the broker to see if there were any existing reservation or anything that could delay closing, and if not, see if the seller was willing to submit docs ASAP for an early closing. I also wired money along with my closing docs (which I learned after the fact is not standard practice). I'd ask the broker to see if they could nudge the seller to do what they need to do to submit, especially if there's any expiring points or banking deadlines approaching.


----------



## andyc83

Home Resort: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/29/2021
Offer accepted: 7/29/2021
Sent to ROFR: 7/30/2021
Passed ROFR: 8/27/2021
Estoppel Received:8/27/2021
Closing docs received:8/27/2021
Closing docs returned: 8/30/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 8/31/2021
Funds wired: 8/30/21
Closing: 9/1/21
Deed recorded: 9/3/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/28/21 (existing member)
Points in account: 10/4/21 (called)


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Is anyone else disconcerted when they type in their broker and it comes back all stars is because it's blocked?

I sure wish the DIS would keep a list so that we could see why they were blocked to know the extent of the reasoning?  
Have they been accused of fraud?  Have people reported them difficult to deal with?  Does Pete Werner have a personal problem with them or the Disboard?  

Inquiring minds spending thousands of dollars wish to know!


----------



## Sandisw

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Is anyone else disconcerted when they type in their broker and it comes back all stars is because it's blocked?
> 
> I sure wish the DIS would keep a list so that we could see why they were blocked to know the extent of the reasoning?
> Have they been accused of fraud?  Have people reported them difficult to deal with?  Does Pete Werner have a personal problem with them or the Disboard?
> 
> Inquiring minds spending thousands of dollars wish to know!



The DiS is a private site and there can be several reasons as to why sites are not allowed.

So, just type the link, and if it ****, then it can’t be discussed.  Feel free to email admins@wdwinfo.com.


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

Update. Closed today. 45 days and counting. Not too bad. I’m sure it’ll record in the next day or so, then just the wait for points to load.

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/20/21
Offer accepted: 8/22/21
Sent to ROFR: 8/23/21
Passed ROFR: 9/22/21
Closing docs received: 9/22/21
Closing docs returned: 9/23/21
Seller closing docs returned: 9/29/21
Buyer funds wired: 9/30/21
Closing: 10/4/21
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): N/A
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## DisWeaver

DisWeaver said:


> Home Resort: Animal Kingdom
> Broker:
> Title Company:
> Offer made: 7/27/21
> Offer accepted: 7/27/21
> Sent to ROFR: 7/28/21
> Passed ROFR: 8/26/21
> Estoppel received: 8/26/21
> Closing docs received: 8/27/21
> Closing docs returned: 8/28/21
> Sellers docs returned: 09/08/21
> Funds sent (domestic wire): 09/08/21
> Closing: 09/09/21
> Deed recorded: 09/09/21
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 10/02/21
> Points in account: 10/04/21



Called this morning and had points added.

69 days total


----------



## CCV

Quick update on the time it's taking member administration to load contracts after the deed has been recorded... It looks like they are catching back up after the delays that the July shutdown caused. Here are three data points:

Contract #1 - Deed recorded on 9/9 and took 24 days for membership ID to appear in my account
Contract #2 - Deed recorded on 9/14 and took 21 days for membership ID to appear in my account
Contract #3 - Deed recorded on 9/16 and took 20 days for membership ID to appear in my account

So what was taking 30 plus days in August and September is down to 20 days...


----------



## mrmagpi

Home Resort: Saratoga
Broker: https://www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 8/20/21
Offer accepted: 8/23/21
Sent to ROFR: 8/31/21
Passed ROFR: 10/2/21
Closing docs received: 10/5/21
Closing docs returned: 10/6/21
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## macman123

Home: PVB
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: Mason Title Co
Offer made: 08/25/21
Offer accepted: 08/25/21
Sent to ROFR: 06/30/21
Passed ROFR: 09/28/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 10/01/21
Closing docs returned: 10/04/21
Funds wired: 10/04/21
Sellers closing docs returned: -
Closing: 10/07/21
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

Now just waiting for the new contract to show up in my account (existing member)

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/20/21
Offer accepted: 8/22/21
Sent to ROFR: 8/23/21
Passed ROFR: 9/22/21
Closing docs received: 9/22/21
Closing docs returned: 9/23/21
Seller closing docs returned: 9/29/21
Buyer funds wired: 9/30/21
Closing: 10/4/21
Deed recorded: 10/6/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## jbreen2010

CCV said:


> Quick update on the time it's taking member administration to load contracts after the deed has been recorded... It looks like they are catching back up after the delays that the July shutdown caused. Here are three data points:
> 
> Contract #1 - Deed recorded on 9/9 and took 24 days for membership ID to appear in my account
> Contract #2 - Deed recorded on 9/14 and took 21 days for membership ID to appear in my account
> Contract #3 - Deed recorded on 9/16 and took 20 days for membership ID to appear in my account
> 
> So what was taking 30 plus days in August and September is down to 20 days...




Thanks, this is good to know! I'm at day 9 of waiting and already feeling antsy.
I wish they would give you the option to expedite the service if you wanted...like if i could pay extra for Fedex overnight vs just Fedex ground LOL

I would gladly pay as I have 144 points that will expire if unused January 31st and I know availability to book right now is pretty limited.  I actually emailed member administration & they actually got back to me pretty quick saying that their current processing times are 3-6 weeks with an additional 1 week for loading the points....so this seems to align with what you shared above.


----------



## macman123

Home: PVB
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: Mason Title Co
Offer made: 08/25/21
Offer accepted: 08/25/21
Sent to ROFR: 06/30/21
Passed ROFR: 09/28/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 10/01/21
Closing docs returned: 10/04/21
Funds wired: 10/04/21
Sellers closing docs returned: -
Closing: 10/07/21
Deed recorded:10/08/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## kanerf

Home Resort: BLT
Broker: DVCbyResale
Title Company: J Sweet Law
Offer made: 8/21/21
Offer accepted: 8/22/21
Sent to ROFR: 9/19/21 (Delayed due to an issue with seller)
Passed ROFR: 10/8/21
Closing docs received: 10/12/2021
Closing docs returned buyer: 10/13/2021
Closing docs returned seller: 11/9/2021
Closing: 11/9/2021
Deed recorded: 11/23/2021
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 11/25/2021
Points in account: 11/26/2021 (Called Member Services)


----------



## zachatak

Home Resort: AKV
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 8/11/21
Offer accepted: 8/11/21
Sent to ROFR: 8/12/21
Passed ROFR: 9/9/21
Closing docs received: 9/10/21
Closing docs returned: 9/10/21
Seller closing docs returned: 9/13/21
Buyer funds wired: 9/13/21
Closing: 9/17/21
Deed recorded: 9/21/21
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 10/8/21
Points in account: 10/22/21 (called)

Days Total: 72


----------



## Sunnyore

zachatak said:


> Home Resort: AKV
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 8/11/21
> Offer accepted: 8/11/21
> Sent to ROFR: 8/12/21
> Passed ROFR: 9/9/21
> Closing docs received: 9/10/21
> Closing docs returned: 9/10/21
> Seller closing docs returned: 9/13/21
> Buyer funds wired: 9/13/21
> Closing: 9/17/21
> Deed recorded: 9/21/21
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 10/8/21
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


Ooo the time from deed recorded to contract showing is getting shorter and shorter!! Guess I’ll start checking sooner even though I’m only on day 9.


----------



## DaveNan

Sunnyore said:


> Ooo the time from deed recorded to contract showing is getting shorter and shorter!! Guess I’ll start checking sooner even though I’m only on day 9.


My deed was recorded on 9/22 and I got an email this evening at 6:30 that my contract was added (and it was on my dashboard with 0 points).  I had checked on the website earlier today and it was not there.  So, I don't think you need to check regularly.  Just look for the email.


----------



## DaveNan

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: http://fidelityresales.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 8/3/21
Offer accepted: 8/4/2021
Sent to ROFR: 8/6/2021
Passed ROFR: 9/8/2021
Closing docs received: 9/8/2021
Closing docs returned Buyer: 9/8/2021
Closing docs returned Seller: 9/15/2021
Transfer of funds: 9/15/2021
Closing: 9/21/2021
Deed recorded: 9/22/2021
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 10/8/2021
Points in account:

Days Total:

Now, do I call to get the points added or just wait one more weekish?  Oct UY with 106 banked points I need to used by 9/30/2022....


----------



## zachatak

Does anyone know why there is a delay between adding a contract and then "loading" the points?  It seems pointless to have multiple humans touch the paperwork twice when the number of points available should be obvious when a contract changes owners.  I don't know that I've ever seen an official DVC answer on that.


----------



## Sandisw

zachatak said:


> Does anyone know why there is a delay between adding a contract and then "loading" the points?  It seems pointless to have multiple humans touch the paperwork twice when the number of points available should be obvious when a contract changes owners.  I don't know that I've ever seen an official DVC answer on that.



Two different divisions handle the steps. MA handles the actual transfer of contract from one owner to another.

MS has a few CMs who then handle the loading of points once MA does it’s part.


----------



## zachatak

Sandisw said:


> Two different divisions handle the steps. MA handles the actual transfer of contract from one owner to another.
> 
> MS has a few CMs who then handle the loading of points once MA does it’s part.



I do question the DVC logic in this.  It just seems like they could eliminate a ton of calls about loading points and make the process faster/simpler/better for members with one group/person handling a contract.  Then again, who am I to question our membership overlords


----------



## Sandisw

zachatak said:


> I do question the DVC logic in this.  It just seems like they could eliminate a ton of calls about loading points and make the process faster/simpler/better for members with one group/person handling a contract.  Then again, who am I to question our membership overlords



Well you are dealing with both DVD and DVMC.  It does seem like it could be done at the same time


----------



## TerrorPigeon

DaveNan said:


> Home Resort: BWV
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 8/3/21
> Offer accepted: 8/4/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 8/6/2021
> Passed ROFR: 9/8/2021
> Closing docs received: 9/8/2021
> Closing docs returned Buyer: 9/8/2021
> Closing docs returned Seller: 9/15/2021
> Transfer of funds: 9/15/2021
> Closing: 9/21/2021
> Deed recorded: 9/22/2021
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 10/8/2021
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:
> 
> Now, do I call to get the points added or just wait one more weekish?  Oct UY with 106 banked points I need to used by 9/30/2022....


Wow. These latest deed recorded dates to contract showing having definitely been getting lower. Looking closer to 2-3 weeks now instead of 3-4 weeks. Might get my contract showing sooner than I thought as I had my deed recorded on 9/30.


----------



## Sandisw

Just a reminder to post the link to the broker if you want to ensure your post is not deleted.  When you do that you ensure the filter it’s job for those not allowed.  

Here are the current rules:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...-site-you-wish-to-mention-or-discuss.3821848/


----------



## diskate10

Sorry about that @Sandisw! Reposting with broker link:

Home Resort: BRV/WL
Broker: https://www.dvcmagicresales.com
Title Company: First Reliable Transfers, LLC
Offer made: 6/22/2021
Offer accepted: 6/23/2021
Sent to ROFR: 6/25/2021
Passed ROFR: ???
Closing docs received: 8/16/2021
Closing docs returned: 8/17/2021
Closing: 8/20/2021
Deed recorded: 9/8/2021
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 9/30/2021
Points in account: 10/8/2021 (after a call to member services)

Days Total: 109


----------



## DaveNan

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: http://fidelityresales.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 8/3/21
Offer accepted: 8/4/2021
Sent to ROFR: 8/6/2021
Passed ROFR: 9/8/2021
Closing docs received: 9/8/2021
Closing docs returned Buyer: 9/8/2021
Closing docs returned Seller: 9/15/2021
Transfer of funds: 9/15/2021
Closing: 9/21/2021
Deed recorded: 9/22/2021
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 10/8/2021
Points in account: 10/10/21 (after phone call to MS)


Days Total: 68 days
Already booked a BW view studio next Sept before the banked points expire 9/30/22.


----------



## jbreen2010

DaveNan said:


> Home Resort: BWV
> Broker: http://fidelityresales.com/
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 8/3/21
> Offer accepted: 8/4/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 8/6/2021
> Passed ROFR: 9/8/2021
> Closing docs received: 9/8/2021
> Closing docs returned Buyer: 9/8/2021
> Closing docs returned Seller: 9/15/2021
> Transfer of funds: 9/15/2021
> Closing: 9/21/2021
> Deed recorded: 9/22/2021
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 10/8/2021
> Points in account: 10/10/21 (after phone call to MS)
> 
> 
> Days Total: 68 days
> Already booked a BW view studio next Sept before the banked points expire 9/30/22.



2 weeks and 2 days for contract to show - that’s phenomenal!


----------



## softballmom3

Updated:  Closed woohoo!  I also received an email from the broker basically telling me don't call once the contract shows to get points loaded because Disney doesn't make any exceptions (I'm paraphrasing, and we all know I'm probably going to call haha!).

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 7/30/2021
Offer accepted: 7/30/2021
Sent to ROFR: 7/31/2021
Passed ROFR: 9/13/2021
Estoppel Received:?
Closing docs received:9/20/2021
Closing docs returned: 9/24/2021
Sellers closing docs returned:9/24/2021
Funds wired:9/28/2021
Closing: 10/8/2021
Deed recorded: 10/11/2021
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## DaveNan

softballmom3 said:


> Updated:  Closed woohoo!  I also received an email from the broker basically telling me don't call once the contract shows to get points loaded because Disney doesn't make any exceptions (I'm paraphrasing, and we all know I'm probably going to call haha!).


Interesting,  I called yesterday and got my points loaded in less than 10 minutes and then made a reservation.  I think calling before the contract appears is a waste, but once the contract is in your account if you have a pressing need to made a reservation....   I would call.


----------



## diskate10

DaveNan said:


> Interesting,  I called yesterday and got my points loaded in less than 10 minutes and then made a reservation.  I think calling before the contract appears is a waste, but once the contract is in your account if you have a pressing need to made a reservation....   I would call.



Agree. I’d call! I waited about a week after my contract showed because I had heard that it can take a few days past when your membership shows for the contract to be found/points able to be loaded. But the call was quick and easy!


----------



## DKZB

So we just closed on our first contract yesterday. It is showing on the OCC website today.
It seems that it is taking 3-4 weeks to get a membership number and another week to receive your points.

I have a work event at the JW Marriott Bonnet Creek in early November and I was hoping to extend my stay by a few days with my family and TRY to get a DVC Villa last minute. 

Any tips for expediting the process to hopefully get this done or am I likely out of luck?


----------



## DaveNan

DKZB said:


> So we just closed on our first contract yesterday. It is showing on the OCC website today.
> It seems that it is taking 3-4 weeks to get a membership number and another week to receive your points.
> 
> I have a work event at the JW Marriott Bonnet Creek in early November and I was hoping to extend my stay by a few days with my family and TRY to get a DVC Villa last minute.
> 
> Any tips for expediting the process to hopefully get this done or am I likely out of luck?


In 2-4 weeks you should get an email saying "Welcome Home" and having some log-in specifics and a code.  Create your account and then call Member Services (MS) 800-800-9800 option 1.  Asks them to add your points to the account.  Let them know you are trying to make an immediate reservation.

Typically Nov is peak DVC time.  In general, ALL rooms are booked 4-5 months out.  You might get lucky and find room someone cancelled late, but there usually are not many cancellations in the last 30 days due to DVC cancellation rules.  Right now there a very few single nights showing in the system in Nov.  Per site rules I can't get specific on availability.


----------



## masupo

Home Resort: OKW
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 07/08/21
Offer accepted: 07/08/21
Sent to ROFR: 07/09/21
Passed ROFR: 08/10/21 (in a unique situation, Disney first took the contract on 07/30. Then they notified the broker that the seller has a second contract that passed, and they would be willing to waive this one as well. It's a reverse ROFR miracle!)
Closing docs received: 08/12/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 08/13/21
Closing docs returned seller: 09/07/21 (the sellers were traveling and took awhile to return their docs)
Funds wired: 09/07/21
Closing: 09/13/21
Deed recorded: 09/14/21
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 10/05/21
Points in account:


----------



## TedS

Afternoon.  I'm trying to post my closing thread, just passed ROFR, but it keeps saying there's "SPAM like qualities" and not allowing the post.  I copied standard format from the most recent post and modified for my contract.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## Sandisw

TedS said:


> Afternoon.  I'm trying to post my closing thread, just passed ROFR, but it keeps saying there's "SPAM like qualities" and not allowing the post.  I copied standard format from the most recent post and modified for my contract.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks!



Try leaving the broker blank.  Sometimes the links will do that for those new to the site and for those who had not posted much.


----------



## TedS

Attempt 2! Omitting the broker, which is funny as it's the board sponsor.  Thank you Sandisw.  Second resale contract for us so we are used to the long wait.  

Home Resort: VGF
Broker: 
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 9/22/2021
Offer accepted: 9/22/2021
Sent to ROFR: 9/23/2021
Passed ROFR: 10/12/2021
Estoppel Received: 10/12/2021
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Funds wired:
Closing:
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## princessmocha

Final Updates!!!

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/11/2021
Offer accepted: 7/11/2021
Sent to ROFR: 7/12/2021
Passed ROFR: 8/13/2021
Estoppel received: 8/14/2021
Closing docs received: 8/16/2021
Closing docs returned: 8/20/2021
Funds wired: 8/20/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 9/10/2021
Closing: 9/13/2021
Deed recorded: 9/15/2021
Membership created & contract showing: 10/5/2021
Points in account: 10/12/2021 (called to get added)
93 total days from offer to points in account

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www,dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 7/27/2021
Offer accepted: 7/27/2021
Sent to ROFR: 7/28/2021
Passed ROFR: 8/25/2021
Estoppel received: 8/25/2021
Closing docs received: 9/1/2021
Closing docs returned: 9/8/2021
Funds wired: 9/7/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 9/7/2021
Closing: 9/10/2021
Deed recorded: 9/13/2021
Membership created & contract showing: 10/3/2021
Points in account: 10/12/2021 (called to get added)
77 total days from offer to points in account


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

In the last leg....

ABE4DISNEY---$120-$21032-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 8/4/21, taken 8/25, not taken 9/10
Home:  SSR
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 7/28/21
Offer accepted: 7/28/21
Sent to ROFR: 8/4/21
Passed ROFR:  9/10/21
Closing docs received: 9/16/21
Closing docs returned: 9/20/21
Seller returned closing docs: 9/24/21
Closing: 9/28/21
Deed recorded: 9/29/21
Contract showing on Membership(existing member):
Points in account:  (78 Days so far.....)


----------



## RosieJ999

Home Resort:  SSR
Broker:  Fidelity
Title Company:  Mason (Cammy)
Offer made:  7/23/2011
Offer accepted:  7/26/2011
Sent to ROFR:  7/27/2011
Passed ROFR:  8/26/2011
Closing docs received:  8/27/2011
Closing docs returned: 8/27/2011
Closing:  9/3/2011
Deed recorded:  9/7/2011
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):  9/29/2011
Points in account:  10/11/2011 (after call to MS)

Days Total: 80


----------



## kandlsutton

Final update

Home: CCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 7/26/21
Offer accepted: 7/26/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/29/21
Passed ROFR: 8/26/21
Estoppel Received: 8/26/21
Closing docs received: 8/27/21
Closing docs returned: 8/28/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 8/30/21
Funds wired/received: 8/31/21
Closing: 9/02/21
Deed recorded: 9/03/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/28/21
Points in account: 10/14/21 (email to MA 10/11/21)

Days Total: *81 *(longest wait of my 4 resales since March)

I’m out of money, so addonitis is at an end..


----------



## disneyforsix

Updated!

Home Resort: CCV
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 8/4/21
Offer accepted: 8/4/21
Sent to ROFR: 8/5/21
Passed ROFR: 9/10/21
Closing docs received: 9/28/21 - delayed closing.  Can't close until after 10/07.
Closing docs returned buyer: 9/29/21
Closing: 10/13/21
Deed recorded: 10/14/21
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## jbreen2010

Home: VGF
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/19/21
Offer accepted: 8/19/21
Sent to ROFR: 8/20/21
Passed ROFR: 9/20/21
Estoppel Received: 9/20/21
Closing docs received: 9/20/21
Closing docs returned: 9/23/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 9/23/21
Closing: 9/27/21
Deed recorded: 9/28/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/14/21
Points in account: TBD

Only 56 days so far!


----------



## disneyforsix

jbreen2010 said:


> Home: VGF
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Closing: 9/27/21
> Deed recorded: 9/28/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 10/14/21
> Points in account: TBD
> 
> Only 56 days so far!



Wow!  The deed recorded to contract showing was super fast!!  Gives me hope I may see my points before Thanksgiving


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Home: BCV
Broker: https://dvcsales.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 8/7/21
Offer accepted: 8/8/21
Sent to ROFR: 8/9/2021
Passed ROFR: 9/8/2021
Estoppel Received: 9/8/2021
Closing docs received: 9/10/2021
Closing docs returned: 9/10/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 9/21/2021
Funds wired/received: 9/23/2021
Closing: 9/28/2021
Deed recorded: 9/30/2021
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/13/2021
Points in account: 10/14/21 (call to MS)


----------



## TerrorPigeon

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Home: BCV
> Broker: https://dvcsales.com/
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 8/7/21
> Offer accepted: 8/8/21
> Sent to ROFR: 8/9/2021
> Passed ROFR: 9/8/2021
> Estoppel Received: 9/8/2021
> Closing docs received: 9/10/2021
> Closing docs returned: 9/10/2021
> Sellers closing docs returned: 9/21/2021
> Funds wired/received: 9/23/2021
> Closing: 9/28/2021
> Deed recorded: 9/30/2021
> Contract Showing on Membership: 10/13/2021
> Points in account: 10/14/21 (call to MS)


Wow. A 9/30 deed recorded date and got the contract showing 10/13. That has to be one of the fastest I've ever seen on these boards at only 13 days. I'm also a 9/30 deed recorded date so hopefully I'll also see mine any day now.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Nevermind--figured out my own question.


----------



## Sandisw

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Refresh my memory please...when the contract shows up online, will it just show the contract number?  Or does it list the contract and the points that are represented, such as 0 out of 160...and then the points get added later?
> 
> I was thinking it just showed only the contract number with no mention of the points yet.



It shows the contract and then for each UY on the dashboard, and in your Vacation points, it will show all 0 until the points are loaded by MS.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Sandisw said:


> It shows the contract and then for each UY on the dashboard, and in your Vacation points, it will show all 0 until the points are loaded by MS.


I got a little nervous when I saw the zero.  LOL.


----------



## jbreen2010

Final update...

Home: VGF
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/19/21
Offer accepted: 8/19/21
Sent to ROFR: 8/20/21
Passed ROFR: 9/20/21
Estoppel Received: 9/20/21
Closing docs received: 9/20/21
Closing docs returned: 9/23/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 9/23/21
Closing: 9/27/21
Deed recorded: 9/28/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/14/21
Points in account: 10/15/21 (note, when the account was setup and I got welcome home email on 10/14 I called and they said it usually takes a full day once you get that e-mail to fully setup an account and told me to call back today to get points)  I know I was being pushy, but I have 144 points that are un-bankable and expire Jan 31st...so time to try to find something!  

Only 57 days total!


----------



## TerrorPigeon

Update...

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 8/24/21
Offer accepted: 8/24/21
Sent to ROFR: 8/26/21
Passed ROFR: 9/23/21
Estoppel received: 9/23/21
Closing docs received: 9/23/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 9/23/21
Closing docs returned seller: 9/27/21
Closing: 9/29/21
Deed recorded: 9/30/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 10/15/21
Points in account:

Total Days: 52 Days so far

This has honestly been so much faster than I expected. Now I just need to get my points loaded!


----------



## cate2

Home: AKL
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 6/24/21
Offer accepted: 6/24/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/28/21
Passed ROFR: 8/03/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 8/17/21
Closing docs returned: 8/17/21
Funds wired: 8/20/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 9/08/21 (according to title company ) 
Closing:9/22.21
Deed recorded:9/22/21
Contract Showing on Membership:10/15/21
Points in account: 10/21/21

112 days from start to points 

If we ever do this again we will definitely ask to pick our own title company


----------



## num

cate2 said:


> Home: AKL
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 6/24/21
> Offer accepted: 6/24/21
> Sent to ROFR: 6/28/21
> Passed ROFR: 8/03/21
> Estoppel Received: ?
> Closing docs received: 8/17/21
> Closing docs returned: 8/17/21
> Funds wired: 8/20/2021
> Sellers closing docs returned: 9/08/21 (according to title company )
> Closing:9/22.21
> Deed recorded:9/22/21
> Contract Showing on Membership:10/15/21
> Points in account: 10/21/21
> 
> 112 days from start to points
> 
> If we ever do this again we will definitely ask to pick our own title company



why?  who would you use?


----------



## Adg0428

cate2 said:


> Home: AKL
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 6/24/21
> Offer accepted: 6/24/21
> Sent to ROFR: 6/28/21
> Passed ROFR: 8/03/21
> Estoppel Received: ?
> Closing docs received: 8/17/21
> Closing docs returned: 8/17/21
> Funds wired: 8/20/2021
> Sellers closing docs returned: 9/08/21 (according to title company )
> Closing:9/22.21
> Deed recorded:9/22/21
> Contract Showing on Membership:10/15/21
> Points in account: 10/21/21
> 
> 112 days from start to points
> 
> If we ever do this again we will definitely ask to pick our own title company


Fidelity is known for being a little slower from what I’ve seen too


----------



## DKZB

num said:


> why?  who would you use?



Some things are out of your control, like when the seller decides to return the seller docs but, as a buyer, you can choose your title company.
On a contract I recently closed, Fidelity had suggest First American Title but a lot of people have had a good experience with Mason Title so i requested that they handle the closing.
I actually found out I passed ROFR when I received the closing package from them the same day I passed ROFR.
Take a look through these posts and you will notice how many title companies take days to get the closing package to the buyer.
I found Mason to be a very small amount more money but I think you get what you pay for!


----------



## cate2

num said:


> why?  who would you use?


As the above poster said, I would request Mason as I've heard good things on this forum about them.  Dealing with the broker, Fidelity, was fine. I would buy from them again but the title company they suggested was terrible. The was no communication unless we imitated it, I feel like our file just sat there.


----------



## pianomanzano

pianomanzano said:


> Finally closed  One step closer!
> 
> Home: SSR
> Broker: **********.com
> Title: Mason Title (Cammy is the best!)
> Offer made: 8/8/21
> Offer accepted: 8/9/21
> Sent to ROFR: 8/11/21
> Passed ROFR: 9/8/21
> Estoppel received: 9/8/21
> Closing docs received: 9/9/21
> Closing docs returned: 9/10/21
> Seller returned closing docs: 9/30/21
> Closing: 10/01/21
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership: 10/16
> Points in account: 10/17


Got my emails yesterday and just called MS and got points loaded over the phone!


----------



## TerrorPigeon

Final update...

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 8/24/21
Offer accepted: 8/24/21
Sent to ROFR: 8/26/21
Passed ROFR: 9/23/21
Estoppel received: 9/23/21
Closing docs received: 9/23/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 9/23/21
Closing docs returned seller: 9/27/21
Closing: 9/29/21
Deed recorded: 9/30/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 10/15/21
Points in account: 10/18/21

Total Days: 55 Days 

Was a little bit of a struggle getting my points loaded. First time I called the day after my contract was showing the CM I talked to said they weren't able to do it yet, but then I called again today and the CM was able to get it done for me while I was on the call with them. Overall fairly quick and painless for resale.


----------



## LadybugsMum

I'm loving these current day counts. I'm hoping to get through ROFR and closing before Dec 1 so I don't have to pay the 2022 MF at closing.


----------



## macman123

Home: PVB
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 08/25/21
Offer accepted: 08/26/21
Sent to ROFR: 08/27/21
Passed ROFR: 09/28/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 09/30/21
Closing docs returned: 10/06/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing: 10/7/21
Deed recorded: - 10/08/21
Contract Showing on Membership: - 10/18/21
Points in account:


----------



## softballmom3

macman123 said:


> Home: PVB
> Broker: www.*************.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 08/25/21
> Offer accepted: 08/26/21
> Sent to ROFR: 08/27/21
> Passed ROFR: 09/28/21
> Estoppel Received: ?
> Closing docs received: 09/30/21
> Closing docs returned: 10/06/21
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing: 10/7/21
> Deed recorded: - 10/08/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: - 10/18/21
> Points in account:


This is soooo awesome!  I hope this pace keeps up. My deed recorded the 11th!


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

macman123 said:


> Home: PVB
> Broker: www.*************.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 08/25/21
> Offer accepted: 08/26/21
> Sent to ROFR: 08/27/21
> Passed ROFR: 09/28/21
> Estoppel Received: ?
> Closing docs received: 09/30/21
> Closing docs returned: 10/06/21
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing: 10/7/21
> Deed recorded: - 10/08/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: - 10/18/21
> Points in account:


That’s fast! My deed was recorded on the 6th, and I’m still waiting…


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

macman123 said:


> Home: PVB
> Broker: www.*************.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 08/25/21
> Offer accepted: 08/26/21
> Sent to ROFR: 08/27/21
> Passed ROFR: 09/28/21
> Estoppel Received: ?
> Closing docs received: 09/30/21
> Closing docs returned: 10/06/21
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing: 10/7/21
> Deed recorded: - 10/08/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: - 10/18/21
> Points in account:


ooohhh I'm an 8th., too.  Going to check now.


----------



## AnnaKate

Home Resort: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/9/2021
Offer accepted: 7/12/2021
Sent to ROFR: 7/14/2021
Passed ROFR: 8/27/2021
Estoppel Received:8/27/2021
Closing docs received:9/1/2021
Closing docs returned Buyer: 9/3/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 9/3/2021
Funds sent: 9/3/21
Closing: 9/9/21
Deed recorded: 9/13/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/2/21 (new member)
Points in account: 

I’m extremely frustrated to still not have access to our points! Our 7 months from arrival of the May trip I’ve been planning is Thursday 10/21. I called DVC last week and didn’t have any luck with getting points loaded. The rep told me to email the Member Administration Dept, which I did, and haven’t heard anything from them! Any advice or suggestions?


----------



## TerrorPigeon

AnnaKate said:


> Home Resort: AKV
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 7/9/2021
> Offer accepted: 7/12/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 7/14/2021
> Passed ROFR: 8/27/2021
> Estoppel Received:8/27/2021
> Closing docs received:9/1/2021
> Closing docs returned Buyer: 9/3/2021
> Sellers closing docs returned: 9/3/2021
> Funds sent: 9/3/21
> Closing: 9/9/21
> Deed recorded: 9/13/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 10/2/21 (new member)
> Points in account:
> 
> I’m extremely frustrated to still not have access to our points! Our 7 months from arrival of the May trip I’ve been planning is Thursday 10/21. I called DVC last week and didn’t have any luck with getting points loaded. The rep told me to email the Member Administration Dept, which I did, and haven’t heard anything from them! Any advice or suggestions?


As someone who had this happen as well I suggest just call back later. You'll eventually get a CM that will do it for you. The first time I called the day after my contract showed the CM said they couldn't do it right then. Then I called again a couple days later and a different CM did it for me while I was on the phone with them.


----------



## pianomanzano

Yea, I called first thing the morning after my account was set up and CM was able to load it while on the phone. I'd say try calling back later in the day and get a different CM to load them for you.


----------



## AnnaKate

pianomanzano said:


> Yea, I called first thing the morning after my account was set up and CM was able to load it while on the phone. I'd say try calling back later in the day and get a different CM to load them for you.


Thank you! I’ll try calling again later today.


----------



## AnnaKate

Has anyone had any luck getting points loaded using the chat feature?


----------



## hoperunner

AnnaKate said:


> Home Resort: AKV
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 7/9/2021
> Offer accepted: 7/12/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 7/14/2021
> Passed ROFR: 8/27/2021
> Estoppel Received:8/27/2021
> Closing docs received:9/1/2021
> Closing docs returned Buyer: 9/3/2021
> Sellers closing docs returned: 9/3/2021
> Funds sent: 9/3/21
> Closing: 9/9/21
> Deed recorded: 9/13/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 10/2/21 (new member)
> Points in account:
> 
> I’m extremely frustrated to still not have access to our points! Our 7 months from arrival of the May trip I’ve been planning is Thursday 10/21. I called DVC last week and didn’t have any luck with getting points loaded. The rep told me to email the Member Administration Dept, which I did, and haven’t heard anything from them! Any advice or suggestions?



I'm getting the same thing.  Although I haven't been waiting as long as you (contract showing on Oct 14th).  Chat agent just told me 3 weeks is current expectation due to a backlog.  I've tried chat twice and emailed member admin and have had no luck.  I called yesterday, but the 45 min quoted wait time was too much for me.


----------



## hhisc16

Just want to remind people there is an editable Excel document on post 1, page 1 of this thread for people interested.

The document shows the time period between deed recorded and club id vs. points loaded in 2021.


----------



## TerrorPigeon

AnnaKate said:


> Has anyone had any luck getting points loaded using the chat feature?


I tried this and was unsuccessful. The CM on chat said they couldn't see anything and suggested I call. Calling seems to be the best way to get it done.


----------



## softballmom3

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 7/30/2021
Offer accepted: 7/30/2021
Sent to ROFR: 7/31/2021
Passed ROFR: 9/13/2021
Estoppel Received:?
Closing docs received:9/20/2021
Closing docs returned: 9/24/2021
Sellers closing docs returned:9/24/2021
Funds wired:9/28/2021
Closing: 10/8/2021
Deed recorded:10/11/2021
Contract Showing on Membership:10/19/2021
Points in account:


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

softballmom3 said:


> Home Resort: SSR
> Broker: www.****************.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 7/30/2021
> Offer accepted: 7/30/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 7/31/2021
> Passed ROFR: 9/13/2021
> Estoppel Received:?
> Closing docs received:9/20/2021
> Closing docs returned: 9/24/2021
> Sellers closing docs returned:9/24/2021
> Funds wired:9/28/2021
> Closing: 10/8/2021
> Deed recorded:10/11/2021
> Contract Showing on Membership:10/19/2021
> Points in account:


8 days!!! Wow!


----------



## softballmom3

DisneyMusicMan said:


> 8 days!!! Wow!


I know. I am shocked!  I'm going to call in a couple of days to see if they can add points!!


----------



## tpskult

Home: SSR
Broker: https://*************.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 09/14/21
Offer accepted: 09/14/21
Sent to ROFR: 09/15/21
Passed ROFR: 10/08/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 10/13/21
Closing docs returned: 10/13/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 10/18/21
Closing: 10/19/21
Deed recorded: - 
Contract Showing on Membership: - 
Points in account:


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

I’m curious as to what people think the process is for moving from “deed recorded” to “membership number on site”.

I had assumed it would be somewhat sequential…first-in first-out. I understand the ROFR process being more random. They have to look through some process criteria (price per point, what UY it is, do they need that resort, etc.). And even then, there seems to be a layer of randomness.

But for this last step, why would it be random and/or out of order? All of the decisions are made. Isn’t it just turning a crank now?

Unless, it gets put into some random person’s queue, and now we’re at the luck-of-the-draw for anyone’s efficiency.

Sorry if I seem jealous (lol). Just some really short timelines here between deed and contract number, and I’m already at 13 days…twiddling my thumbs. I thought 3 weeks was standard, but looks like they’re moving faster?

On another note, there’s no secret place to see a new contract number, right? I’m assuming I can just look at the area where I can manage my points, and see the new contract number there when it shows up. Right?


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

DisneyMusicMan said:


> I’m curious as to what people think the process is for moving from “deed recorded” to “membership number on site”.
> 
> I had assumed it would be somewhat sequential…first-in first-out. I understand the ROFR process being more random. They have to look through some process criteria (price per point, what UY it is, do they need that resort, etc.). And even then, there seems to be a layer of randomness.
> 
> But for this last step, why would it be random and/or out of order? All of the decisions are made. Isn’t it just turning a crank now?
> 
> Unless, it gets put into some random person’s queue, and now we’re at the luck-of-the-draw for anyone’s efficiency.
> 
> Sorry if I seem jealous (lol). Just some really short timelines here between deed and contract number, and I’m already at 13 days…twiddling my thumbs. I thought 3 weeks was standard, but looks like they’re moving faster?
> 
> On another note, there’s no secret place to see a new contract number, right? I’m assuming I can just look at the area where I can manage my points, and see the new contract number there when it shows up. Right?


Seriously, this is always the case. Not a minute after I type this, I get my Welcome Home email!

Contract number on the site 13 days after deed recorded. I’ll update my template info as well and post here.


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/20/21
Offer accepted: 8/22/21
Sent to ROFR: 8/23/21
Passed ROFR: 9/22/21
Closing docs received: 9/22/21
Closing docs returned: 9/23/21
Seller closing docs returned: 9/29/21
Buyer funds wired: 9/30/21
Closing: 10/4/21
Deed recorded: 10/6/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/19/21
Points in account:


----------



## AnnaKate

Home Resort: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/9/2021
Offer accepted: 7/12/2021
Sent to ROFR: 7/14/2021
Passed ROFR: 8/27/2021
Estoppel Received:8/27/2021
Closing docs received:9/1/2021
Closing docs returned Buyer: 9/3/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 9/3/2021
Funds sent: 9/3/21
Closing: 9/9/21
Deed recorded: 9/13/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/2/21 (new member)
Points in account: 10/19/2021

Days from Offer to Points in Account: *102 days*!

Thanks to everyone who responded to me today. I got an email reply from Member Admin this afternoon. They contacted someone in Member Services and had my points loaded. So excited and relieved to get them in the nick of time for booking at my 7-month window.


----------



## Sandisw

Just a big thank you to everyone for posting the links! You all rock!


----------



## softballmom3

Final update!  Even bigger shocker!!!!  Received membership email yesterday and my points are loaded today!!!!!  I logged on this morning and there they were .

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 7/30/2021
Offer accepted: 7/30/2021
Sent to ROFR: 7/31/2021
Passed ROFR: 9/13/2021
Estoppel Received:?
Closing docs received:9/20/2021
Closing docs returned: 9/24/2021
Sellers closing docs returned:9/24/2021
Funds wired:9/28/2021
Closing: 10/8/2021
Deed recorded:10/11/2021
Contract Showing on Membership:10/19/2021
Points in account: 10/20/2021

Total:  82 days, even with that long ROFR and delayed closing!


----------



## Lorana

Home Resort:  Polynesian Villas & Bungalows (PVB)
Broker:  www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company:  Mason Title Co.
Offer made:  9/22/2021
Offer accepted: 9/23/2021  (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 9/27/2021  (4 days)
Passed ROFR: 10/18/2021  (21 days)
Estoppel Received:  10/18/2021 (0 days)
Closing docs received: 10/19/2021  (1 day)
Closing docs returned: 10/20/2021 (1 day)
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:  28 days and counting...
  offer made to ROFR passing: 26 days
  ROFR passing to closing: 2 days and counting...
  closing to points in account:


----------



## Cliff SeaCord

Home: PVB
Broker: Fidelity 
Title Company: First American 
Offer made: 09/07/21
Offer accepted: 09/07/21
Sent to ROFR: 09/09/21
Passed ROFR: 10/11/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 10/14/21
Closing docs returned: 10/14/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 10/18/21
Closing: 10/21/21
Deed recorded: 10/21/21
Contract Showing on Membership: - 
Points in account:


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

Final update. Points loaded this morning. I tried via chat a few days ago, but they wouldn’t do it. Didn’t even try. Pointed me to call member services. So I called this morning, and they did it. 30-40 minutes waiting on hold. Then about 15-20 minutes waiting for MS to be on hold waiting for the right department to load the points. Not too bad. They were very friendly about it.

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/20/21
Offer accepted: 8/22/21
Sent to ROFR: 8/23/21
Passed ROFR: 9/22/21
Closing docs received: 9/22/21
Closing docs returned: 9/23/21
Seller closing docs returned: 9/29/21
Buyer funds wired: 9/30/21
Closing: 10/4/21
Deed recorded: 10/6/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/19/21
Points in account: 10/21/21

Total: 62 days from “Offer Made” to “Points Loaded”


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

First post (a little late in the process) but I hope it's still helpful!

Home Resort: VGF
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com/
Title Company: Mason Title (Marcelo)
Offer made: 9/10/21
Offer accepted: 9/10/21
Sent to ROFR: 9/10/21
Passed ROFR: 10/7/21
Closing docs received: 10/15/21
Buyer Closing docs returned: 10/19/21 (delay was due to incorrect Buyer address on original docs, so had to wait over weekend to correct)
Seller Closing docs returned: 10/21/21
Funds wired: 10/21/21
Closing: 10/22/21
Deed recorded: 10/22/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days so far: 42 days

Days Total:


----------



## macman123

Home: PVB
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 08/25/21
Offer accepted: 08/26/21
Sent to ROFR: 08/27/21
Passed ROFR: 09/28/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 09/30/21
Closing docs returned: 10/06/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing: 10/7/21
Deed recorded: - 10/08/21
Contract Showing on Membership: - 10/18/21
Points in account: 10/24/21 - call to MS


----------



## disneyforsix

Final Update!  This one went shockingly so much faster than my resale contract last month.

Home Resort: CCV
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 8/4/21
Offer accepted: 8/4/21
Sent to ROFR: 8/5/21
Passed ROFR: 9/10/21
Closing docs received: 9/28/21 - delayed closing.  Can't close until after 10/07.
Closing docs returned buyer: 9/29/21
Closing: 10/13/21
Deed recorded: 10/14/21
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):10/21/21
Points in account: 10/25/21 <<had to call

Days Total: 82 days


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Just wanted to share this closing tip to any fellow Canadians...

I never wire my funds due to the high cost Canadian Banks charge for this service.  Instead I send "cashiers checks" (certified bank draft) via registered mail.  UPS has a flat rate of $19.50 for a tracked and registered letter sent to Florida.  They promise it will arrive in 3 days.  Canada post wants $32 for the same and promises arrival in 5 days.  

Not sure if all Title companies offer this option (cashier check/Bank Draft), but I only use Mason (Cammy is amazing!!) and they have no problems with this approach.


----------



## tigerlilly

Hello... I am posting my closing information . I am also hoping a few of you can help me figure some things out.

Home Resort: AKL
Broker: ****************.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer Made: 9/13/2021
Offer Accepted: 9/13/20201
Sent to ROFR: 9/14/2021
Passed ROFR: 10/1/2021
Estoppel: ? (I have no idea and I was never informed)
Closing Docs Received: 10/11/2021
Closing Docs Returned Buyer: 10/11/2021
Buyer Funds Wired: 10/12/2021 (I believed closing docs were complete on both ends so wired $)
Closing Docs Returned Seller: 10/21/2021
Closing: 10/22/2021
Deed Recorded: 10/25/21!! Yay 
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/08/2021
Points in Account:

Days Total:

I am unsure when the Deed records or how I even find out it did record?
Most of the closings I have read here on the Boards were in a day or two. I have emailed the Title company but they are likely busy so have not responded.

We passed ROFR in a great amount of time (and I am grateful). It did seem like the closing docs took a longer time than many I have seen here but maybe different contracts have different times. This is an international seller so I expected their docs to be returned a bit later so closing was a good three weeks after passing ROFR. Is deed recording different with international?

I am just trying to gauge my expectations (no complaints) just want to know how others found out about deed etc. .

We have 79 points expiring 1/31/2022 so pretty sure we will not get to use those...but hoping 

Thanks for any information.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Use the Orange County Comptroller's website to do a document search. Put your name as it is on the deed in the "Either Party" or "Grantee" boxes and hit search.

https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

tigerlilly said:


> Hello... I am posting my closing information . I am also hoping a few of you can help me figure some things out.
> 
> Home Resort: AKL
> Broker: ****************.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer Made: 9/13/2021
> Offer Accepted: 9/13/20201
> Sent to ROFR: 9/14/2021
> Passed ROFR: 10/1/2021
> Estoppel: ? (I have no idea and I was never informed)
> Closing Docs Received: 10/11/2021
> Closing Docs Returned Buyer: 10/11/2021
> Buyer Funds Wired: 10/12/2021 (I believed closing docs were complete on both ends so wired $)
> Closing Docs Returned Seller: 10/21/2021
> Closing: 10/22/2021
> Deed Recorded: ?
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in Account:
> 
> Days Total:
> 
> I am unsure when the Deed records or how I even find out it did record?
> Most of the closings I have read here on the Boards were in a day or two. I have emailed the Title company but they are likely busy so have not responded.
> 
> We passed ROFR in a great amount of time (and I am grateful). It did seem like the closing docs took a longer time than many I have seen here but maybe different contracts have different times. This is an international seller so I expected their docs to be returned a bit later so closing was a good three weeks after passing ROFR. Is deed recording different with international?
> 
> I am just trying to gauge my expectations (no complaints) just want to know how others found out about deed etc. .
> 
> We have 79 points expiring 1/31/2022 so pretty sure we will not get to use those...but hoping
> 
> Thanks for any information.


Our purchase was from an international seller, and the deed recorded in a couple of days. I’ve seen cases where it was the same day.

Also, the membership number showing up seems to be a little faster these days. Ours was 13 days. I’ve seen as little as a week. You’re almost there!


----------



## tigerlilly

LadybugsMum said:


> Use the Orange County Comptroller's website to do a document search. Put your name as it is on the deed in the "Either Party" or "Grantee" boxes and hit search.
> 
> https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


Thank You! I actually found it!!! Now I will put my patience hat on... almost there


----------



## TerrorPigeon

Update...

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/29/21
Offer accepted: 6/29/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/01/21
Passed ROFR: 7/26/21
Estoppel received: 8/02/21
Closing docs received: 10/27/21 (delayed closing with the earliest being 11/22)
Closing docs returned buyer:
Closing docs returned seller:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Total Days: 120 days and counting on apart of the delayed closing


----------



## TedS

Home Resort: VGF
Broker:
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 9/22/2021
Offer accepted: 9/22/2021
Sent to ROFR: 9/23/2021
Passed ROFR: 10/12/2021
Estoppel Received: 10/12/2021
Closing docs received: 10/21/2021
Closing docs returned: 10/25/2021
Sellers closing docs returned:
Funds wired: 10/27/2021
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## TedS

Home Resort: VGF
Broker:
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 9/22/2021
Offer accepted: 9/22/2021
Sent to ROFR: 9/23/2021
Passed ROFR: 10/12/2021
Estoppel Received: 10/12/2021
Closing docs received: 10/21/2021
Closing docs returned: 10/25/2021
Sellers closing docs returned:
Funds wired: 10/26/2021
Closing: 10/27/2021
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

That went quick.  I guess the seller had already returned their paperwork.  Sent the wire yesterday and an hour ago I received an e-mail saying we were closed and the deed has been submitted to Orange County.  It's a stripped contract so no real rush for the process to get done, other than to know that it's all done.


----------



## Lorana

Lorana said:


> Home Resort:  Polynesian Villas & Bungalows (PVB)
> Broker:  www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company:  Mason Title Co.
> Offer made:  9/22/2021
> Offer accepted: 9/23/2021  (1 day)
> Sent to ROFR: 9/27/2021  (4 days)
> Passed ROFR: 10/18/2021  (21 days)
> Estoppel Received:  10/18/2021 (0 days)
> Closing docs received: 10/19/2021  (1 day)
> Closing docs returned: 10/20/2021 (1 day)
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:  28 days and counting...
> offer made to ROFR passing: 26 days
> ROFR passing to closing: 2 days and counting...
> closing to points in account:


I was so excited that maybe this time I wouldn’t be waiting long to get points in my account since I got closing docs 1 day after passing ROFR, but I here I am 9 days later still waiting for the seller to return their docs…


----------



## LadybugsMum

Prematurely posted. My contract is actually being taken by Disney.


----------



## TedS

Home Resort: VGF
Broker:
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 9/22/2021
Offer accepted: 9/22/2021
Sent to ROFR: 9/23/2021
Passed ROFR: 10/12/2021
Estoppel Received: 10/12/2021
Closing docs received: 10/21/2021
Closing docs returned: 10/25/2021
Sellers closing docs returned:10/22/2021
Funds wired: 10/26/2021
Closing: 10/27/2021
Deed recorded: 10/29/2021
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Deed recorded in two days.  My last purchase, a year ago, it was 10 days.  Getting some really quick turn around times!


----------



## mmackeymouse

Home Resort: Riviera Resort
Broker: DVC Store
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
Offer made: 9/6/21
Offer accepted: 9/8/21
Sent to ROFR: 9/9/21
Passed ROFR: 10/6/21
Closing docs received: 10/15/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 10/19/21
Closing: 10/29/21
Deed recorded: 11/1/21
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 11/19/21
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Lorana

Lorana said:


> I was so excited that maybe this time I wouldn’t be waiting long to get points in my account since I got closing docs 1 day after passing ROFR, but I here I am 9 days later still waiting for the seller to return their docs…


Will today be the day the sellers decide to return closing docs?  (13 days since closing docs received, and counting...)


----------



## tpskult

Home: SSR
Broker: https://*************.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 09/14/21
Offer accepted: 09/14/21
Sent to ROFR: 09/15/21
Passed ROFR: 10/08/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 10/13/21
Closing docs returned: 10/13/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 10/18/21
Closing: 10/19/21
Deed recorded: - 10/20/21
Contract Showing on Membership: - 11/2/21
Points in account: 11/3/21 (called MS)

51 Days Totals - Not bad at all!


----------



## NickBCV

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: DVC Magic Resales
Title Company: First Reliable Transfers
Offer made: 8/3/21
Offer accepted: 8/8/21
Sent to ROFR: 8/16/21
Passed ROFR: 9/20/21
Estoppel received: 9/20/21
Closing docs received: 9/21/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 9/21/21
Closing docs returned seller: 9/21/21
Closing: 9/29/21
Deed recorded: 10/11/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/2/21
Points in account: 11/3/21 after calling MS


----------



## Cliff SeaCord

Home: PVB
Broker: Fidelity 
Title Company: First American 
Offer made: 09/07/21
Offer accepted: 09/07/21
Sent to ROFR: 09/09/21
Passed ROFR: 10/11/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 10/14/21
Closing docs returned: 10/14/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 10/18/21
Closing: 10/21/21
Deed recorded: 10/21/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/2/21
Points in account: 11/3/21 (called MS)

Overall I thought this was pretty fast. It’s my first purchase as well. Very happy.


----------



## BrerRabbit1119

Home: BWV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Title
Offer made: 09/08/21
Offer accepted: 09/09/21
Sent to ROFR: 09/13/21
Passed ROFR: 10/10/21
Estoppel Received: 10/10/21
Closing docs received: 10/13/21
Closing docs returned: 10/27/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 10/28/21
Closing: 10/28/21
Deed recorded: 11/1/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account: 

In the home stretch!


----------



## Lorana

UPDATE:  *Finally* seller's returned closing docs, and we are now closed.  Now the looooong wait for the contract to appear, and then for points to get loaded...  I was so excited when this passed ROFR in 21 days and I had closing docs a day later that around this time, the contract might be in my account.  I didn't anticipate the sellers would drag their feet in getting documents signed for over 2 weeks.

Home Resort: Polynesian Villas & Bungalows (PVB)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason Title Co.
Offer made: 9/22/2021
Offer accepted: 9/23/2021 (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 9/27/2021 (4 days)
Passed ROFR: 10/18/2021 (21 days)
Estoppel Received: 10/18/2021 (0 days)
Closing docs received: 10/19/2021 (1 day)
Closing docs returned: 10/20/2021 (1 day)
Seller returned closing docs:  11/3/2021 (15 days)
Closing: 11/4/2021 (1 day)
Deed recorded:  11/4/2021
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total: 43 days and counting...
offer made to ROFR passing: 26 days
ROFR passing to closing: 17 days
closing to points in account:  0 days and counting....


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Update!

Home Resort: VGF
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com/
Title Company: Mason Title (Marcelo)
Offer made: 9/10/21
Offer accepted: 9/10/21
Sent to ROFR: 9/10/21
Passed ROFR: 10/7/21
Closing docs received: 10/15/21
Buyer Closing docs returned: 10/19/21 (delay was due to incorrect Buyer address on original docs, so had to wait over weekend to correct)
Seller Closing docs returned: 10/21/21
Funds wired: 10/21/21
Closing: 10/22/21
Deed recorded: 10/22/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/8/2021
Points in account:

Days so far: 59 days

Days Total:


----------



## perchy

Home Resort: OKW
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
Offer made: 10/1/21
Offer accepted: 10/5/21
Sent to ROFR: 10/6/21
Passed ROFR: 10/28/21
Closing docs received: 11/1/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 11/3/21
Closing docs returned seller: REALLY LATE - INTERNATIONAL SALE 
Closed: 12/3/21
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Home Resort: HHI
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
Sent to ROFR: 11/3/21
Passed ROFR: 11/19/21
Closed: 12/3/21
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

FINAL UPDATE - pretty happy overall!

Home Resort: VGF
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com/
Title Company: Mason Title (Marcelo)
Offer made: 9/10/21
Offer accepted: 9/10/21
Sent to ROFR: 9/10/21
Passed ROFR: 10/7/21
Closing docs received: 10/15/21
Buyer Closing docs returned: 10/19/21 (delay was due to incorrect Buyer address on original docs, so had to wait over weekend to correct)
Seller Closing docs returned: 10/21/21
Funds wired: 10/21/21
Closing: 10/22/21
Deed recorded: 10/22/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/8/2021
Points in account: 11/9/2021 (call to Member Services)

*Total number of days: 60*


----------



## Adg0428

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy)
Offer made: 10/7/21
Offer accepted: 10/7/21
Sent to ROFR: 10/7/21
Passed ROFR: 10/28/21
Closing docs received: 10/28/21
Buyer Closing docs returned: 10/29/21
Seller Closing docs returned:
Funds wired: 11/1/21
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Seller was out of the country when closing docs were received. Is hoping to find a notary this week… I have a reservation I’d like to make for my daughters birthday, so hopefully this moves along quickly.


----------



## D-Trick

Cliff SeaCord said:


> Deed recorded: 10/21/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 11/2/21
> Points in account: 11/3/21 (called MS)
> 
> Overall I thought this was pretty fast. It’s my first purchase as well. Very happy.



My deed was recorded 10/20 and I'm still waiting for it to show on my membership.

*twiddles thumbs*


----------



## Pens Fan

Home Resort:  Hilton Head
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com/
Title Company: Hayes
Offer made: 02/08/21
Offer accepted: 02/08/21
Sent to ROFR: 02/12/21
Passed ROFR: 03/04/21
Closing docs received: 9/23/21 (this was a delayed closing due to an existing reservation)
Closing docs returned: 9/29/21
Closing:????
Deed recorded: 10/06/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 
Points in account: 11/12/21 - I had to call. The contract showed up around 11/02 (existing member) but the points didn't show up until I called.

Days Total:  277 days, but again this was a delayed closing which we knew going in and were fine with.  Overall, other than having to call to get DVC to load the points this was pretty painless.  Now, off to book a trip at HHI!!


----------



## Lorana

Home Resort: Copper Creek Villas (CCV)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 10/11/2021
Offer accepted: 10/12/2021 (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 10/13/2021 (2 days)
Passed ROFR: 11/5/2021 (23 days)
Estoppel Received: 11/5/2021 (0 days)
Closing docs received: 11/10/2021 (5 days)
Closing docs returned: 11/11/2021 (1 day)
Seller returned closing docs: 11/15/2021 (5 days)
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total: 35 days and counting...
offer made to ROFR passing: 25 days
ROFR passing to closing: 10 days and counting...
closing to points in account:


----------



## Lorana

Updated: And now closed!  And the next long wait begins...

Home Resort: Copper Creek Villas (CCV)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 10/11/2021
Offer accepted: 10/12/2021 (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 10/13/2021 (2 days)
Passed ROFR: 11/5/2021 (23 days)
Estoppel Received: 11/5/2021 (0 days)
Closing docs received: 11/10/2021 (5 days)
Closing docs returned: 11/11/2021 (1 day)
Seller returned closing docs: 11/15/2021 (5 days)
Closing: 11/16/2021 (6 days)
Deed recorded: 11/18/2021 (2 days)
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total: 36 days and counting...
offer made to ROFR passing: 25 days
ROFR passing to closing: 11 days
closing to points in account:  0 days and counting...


----------



## Adg0428

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy)
Offer made: 10/7/21
Offer accepted: 10/7/21
Sent to ROFR: 10/7/21
Passed ROFR: 10/28/21
Closing docs received: 10/28/21
Buyer Closing docs returned: 10/29/21
Seller Closing docs returned: ?
Funds wired: 11/1/21
Closing: 11/17/21
Deed recorded: 11/17/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## TedS

Home Resort: VGF
Broker:
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 9/22/2021
Offer accepted: 9/22/2021
Sent to ROFR: 9/23/2021
Passed ROFR: 10/12/2021
Estoppel Received: 10/12/2021
Closing docs received: 10/21/2021
Closing docs returned: 10/25/2021
Sellers closing docs returned:10/22/2021
Funds wired: 10/26/2021
Closing: 10/27/2021
Deed recorded: 10/29/2021
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/17/2021
Points in account:


----------



## D-Trick

Completed timeline

Home Resort: OKW(E)
Broker: dvcstore (JP)
Title Company: Mason (Marcelo)
Offer made: 9/17/21
Offer accepted: 9/17/21
Sent to ROFR: 9/18/21
Passed ROFR: 10/8/21
Closing docs received: 10/13/21
Closing docs returned: 10/14/21
Closing: 10/19/21 
Deed recorded: 10/20/21
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 11/16/21
Points in account: 11/17/21  

I did NOT have to call to get the points loaded... they showed up today, one day after the contract showed.

Days Total:  61


----------



## Adg0428

Adg0428 said:


> Home Resort: PVB
> Broker: www.dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy)
> Offer made: 10/7/21
> Offer accepted: 10/7/21
> Sent to ROFR: 10/7/21
> Passed ROFR: 10/28/21
> Closing docs received: 10/28/21
> Buyer Closing docs returned: 10/29/21
> Seller Closing docs returned: ?
> Funds wired: 11/1/21
> Closing: 11/17/21
> Deed recorded: 11/17/21
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:



just want to clarify, contract showing on membership would be whenever I receive the welcome home email? Or no?


----------



## LadybugsMum

Adg0428 said:


> just want to clarify, contract showing on membership would be whenever I receive the welcome home email? Or no?


If you are already a member, you may or may not receive an email - I didn't get one when my second resale contract was added. If you are a new member, you will get 2 emails to get your account activated.


----------



## Adg0428

LadybugsMum said:


> If you are already a member, you may or may not receive an email - I didn't get one when my second resale contract was added. If you are a new member, you will get 2 emails to get your account activated.


Thank you! Yes I’m a new member


----------



## Dale-n-Chip

Home: OKW (E) (350 June UY, Int’l Seller)
Broker:  www.DVCbyResale.com
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet, Attorney at Law
Offer Made: 8/30/21
Offer Accepted: 8/30/21
Sent to ROFR: 9/1/21
Passed ROFR: 9/28/21
Closing Docs received: 10/1/21
Closing Docs returned: 10/1/21
Seller Closing Docs Returned: 10/13/21
Balance Wired:  10/13/21
Closed: 10/15/21
Deed Recorded: 10/18/21
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 11/16/21
Points in account: 11/17/21


TIME TOTAL: 80 days
offer to ROFR: 30 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 17 days
Closing to Points in Account: 33 days


----------



## carseatguru

(This is a contract I'm selling.)

Home Resort: Polynesian
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/5/21
Offer accepted: 11/5/21
Sent to ROFR: 11/6/21
Passed ROFR: 11/19/21
Estoppel rec'd: 11/19/21
Closing docs received: 12/1/21
Closing docs returned: 12/1/21
Closing: 1/6/22 (delayed due to reservation)
Deed recorded: 1/10/22
Contract transferred to buyer: 1/19/22
Funds sent to seller: 1/25/22
Funds received: 1/26/22

Days Total: 82


----------



## JKitch

Guess I am on to this thread now 


Home Resort: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/4/21
Offer accepted: 11/4/21
Sent to ROFR: 11/5/21
Passed ROFR: 11/19/21
Estoppel rec'd: 11/19/21
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Funds sent to seller:


----------



## Lorana

Home Resort: Copper Creek Villas (CCV)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 11/04/2021
Offer accepted: 11/04/2021 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 11/09/2021 (5 days)
Passed ROFR: 11/19/2021 (10 days)
Estoppel Received: 11/19/2021 (0 days)
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total: 15 days and counting...
offer made to ROFR passing: 15 days
ROFR passing to closing: 0 days and counting... 
closing to points in account:


----------



## DonMacGregor

Home Resort: Boulder Ridge
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
Offer made:11/1/21
Offer accepted:11/1/21
Sent to ROFR:11/2/21
Passed ROFR:11/17/21
Closing docs received:11/18/21
Closing docs returned buyer:11/18/21
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## BrerRabbit1119

Home: BWV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Title
Offer made: 09/08/21
Offer accepted: 09/09/21
Sent to ROFR: 09/13/21
Passed ROFR: 10/10/21
Estoppel Received: 10/10/21
Closing docs received: 10/13/21
Closing docs returned: 10/27/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 10/28/21
Closing: 10/28/21
Deed recorded: 11/1/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/18/21
Points in account: 11/20/21


----------



## Lorana

*UPDATED:  *Contract has appeared!  (No email to tell me, though!)  I passed ROFR faster than it took Disney to add my contract.
Now waiting on points to be loaded...

Home Resort: Polynesian Villas & Bungalows (PVB)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason Title Co.
Offer made: 9/22/2021
Offer accepted: 9/23/2021 (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 9/27/2021 (4 days)
Passed ROFR: 10/18/2021 (21 days)
Estoppel Received: 10/18/2021 (0 days)
Closing docs received: 10/19/2021 (1 day)
Closing docs returned: 10/20/2021 (1 day)
Seller returned closing docs: 11/3/2021 (15 days)
Closing: 11/4/2021 (1 day)
Deed recorded: 11/4/2021
Contract Showing on Membership:  11/22/2021
Points in account:

Days Total: 61 days and counting...
offer made to ROFR passing: 26 days
ROFR passing to closing: 17 days
closing to points in account: 18 days and counting....


----------



## sahmoffour

Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/01/2021
Offer accepted: 11/01/2021
Sent to ROFR: 11/04/2021
Passed ROFR: 11/18/2021
Closing docs received: 12/01/2021 (Delayed Closing, earliest being 01/02/2022)
Closing docs returned: 12/07/2021
Closing: 01/05/2022
Deed recorded: 01/07/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 01/18/2022
Points in account: 01/20/2022 (after calling member services)

Days Total: 80


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Lorana said:


> *UPDATED:  *Contract has appeared!  (No email to tell me, though!)  I passed ROFR faster than it took Disney to add my contract.
> Now waiting on points to be loaded...
> 
> Home Resort: Polynesian Villas & Bungalows (PVB)
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Mason Title Co.
> Offer made: 9/22/2021
> Offer accepted: 9/23/2021 (1 day)
> Sent to ROFR: 9/27/2021 (4 days)
> Passed ROFR: 10/18/2021 (21 days)
> Estoppel Received: 10/18/2021 (0 days)
> Closing docs received: 10/19/2021 (1 day)
> Closing docs returned: 10/20/2021 (1 day)
> Seller returned closing docs: 11/3/2021 (15 days)
> Closing: 11/4/2021 (1 day)
> Deed recorded: 11/4/2021
> Contract Showing on Membership:  11/22/2021
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total: 61 days and counting...
> offer made to ROFR passing: 26 days
> ROFR passing to closing: 17 days
> closing to points in account: 18 days and counting....



I'm so jealous! My Aulani contract is taking FOREVER. Offer made 7/19...deed recorded 11/1...still no contract on my membership


----------



## Lorana

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> I'm so jealous! My Aulani contract is taking FOREVER. Offer made 7/19...deed recorded 11/1...still no contract on my membership


WOW, that's insane.  I'm sorry it's taking so long!  Maybe it'll show up today??  I don't understand how mine is processed and yours is not!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Lorana said:


> WOW, that's insane.  I'm sorry it's taking so long!  Maybe it'll show up today??  I don't understand how mine is processed and yours is not!


I think the extended timeline is DVC's way of sticking it to me for going resale on an actively selling resort 
Also, the deed recording process takes significantly longer in HI.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Any have info on TRCS as a title company - good, bad or ugly?


----------



## Sandisw

LadybugsMum said:


> Any have info on TRCS as a title company - good, bad or ugly?



I have used 4 different companies for title and to be honest, they were all fine.  I had no issues with any of them.


----------



## TerrorPigeon

Update...

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/29/21
Offer accepted: 6/29/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/01/21
Passed ROFR: 7/26/21
Estoppel received: 8/02/21
Closing docs received: 10/27/21 (delayed closing with the earliest being 11/22/21)
Closing docs returned buyer: 10/28/21
Closing docs returned seller: ???
Closing: 11/22/21
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 
Points in account: 

Total Days: 146 days and counting on apart of the delayed closing

Nice having it close on literally the very first day it could have with the delayed closing.


----------



## DonnerB

LadybugsMum said:


> Any have info on TRCS as a title company - good, bad or ugly?


Used them last year at this time and had no issues!


----------



## TedS

Home Resort: VGF
Broker:
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 9/22/2021
Offer accepted: 9/22/2021
Sent to ROFR: 9/23/2021
Passed ROFR: 10/12/2021
Estoppel Received: 10/12/2021
Closing docs received: 10/21/2021
Closing docs returned: 10/25/2021
Sellers closing docs returned:10/22/2021
Funds wired: 10/26/2021
Closing: 10/27/2021
Deed recorded: 10/29/2021
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/17/2021
Points in account: 11/22/2021

Days Total: 62

Good luck to everyone else in the waiting on DVC game.


----------



## Lorana

*UPDATED*:  I was surprised to see points loaded today!  I did NOT call so I was expecting another 2-3 wait. Very happy this is now closed out!

Home Resort: Polynesian Villas & Bungalows (PVB)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason Title Co.
Offer made: 9/22/2021
Offer accepted: 9/23/2021 (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 9/27/2021 (4 days)
Passed ROFR: 10/18/2021 (21 days)
Estoppel Received: 10/18/2021 (0 days)
Closing docs received: 10/19/2021 (1 day)
Closing docs returned: 10/20/2021 (1 day)
Seller returned closing docs: 11/3/2021 (15 days)
Closing: 11/4/2021 (1 day)
Deed recorded: 11/4/2021
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/22/2021
Points in account: 11/23/2021 (did NOT call)

Days Total: 62 days
offer made to ROFR passing: 26 days
ROFR passing to closing: 17 days
closing to points in account: 19 days


----------



## NikkiWDW

Home Resort: Polynesian Villas & Bungalows
Broker: ******************
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 9/27/21
Offer accepted: 9/27/21
Contracts signed: 9/27/21
Sent to ROFR: 9/28/21
Passed ROFR: 10/18/21
Escrow Deposit Paid: 10/18/21
Closing docs received: 10/26/21
Closing docs returned: 10/28/21
Closing: 11/15/21
Deed recorded: 11/16/21
Email from DVC to activate account: 11/28/21 _(I then emailed wdw.dvc.dvd.resales@disneydotcom asking for help with Club ID because it was needed to proceed, yet I did not have it. I gave my name, address, home resort and contract number and they emailed me back with my Club ID within 30 mins)_
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 11/28/21 after following above steps (0 points showing)
Points in account: 12/1/21 (I did _not _call)

*Days Total: 65*
offer made to ROFR passing: 21 days
ROFR passing to closing: 28 days
closing to points in account: 16 days

_EDIT to below question: It was there- I needed to search just our last name. GrantorID was seller's last name, not Disney. Thanks _
We are brand new members in this process. We are still waiting to see the deed listed on the Orange Co Comptroller website. I keep getting No Results Found for "GrantorID for Disney and exact search in GranteeID for LastName". I believe I am searching correctly because I have searched known owners and they come up.
Does it seem right that it's not showing up 8 days after closing on 11/15? Does Disney have to wait for the deed to be recorded (appear on the website) before the next step can begin?


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

NikkiWDW said:


> Home Resort: Polynesian Villas & Bungalows
> Broker: ******************
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 9/27/21
> Offer accepted: 9/27/21
> Contracts signed: 9/27/21
> Sent to ROFR: 9/28/21
> Passed ROFR: 10/18/21
> Escrow Deposit Paid: 10/18/21
> Closing docs received: 10/26/21
> Closing docs returned: 10/28/21
> Closing: 11/15/21
> Deed recorded: still waiting as of 11/23
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:
> 
> 
> We are brand new members in this process. We are still waiting to see the deed listed on the Orange Co Comptroller website. I keep getting No Results Found for "GrantorID for Disney and exact search in GranteeID for LastName". I believe I am searching correctly because I have searched known owners and they come up.
> Does it seem right that it's not showing up 8 days after closing on 11/15? Does Disney have to wait for the deed to be recorded (appear on the website) before the next step can begin?



Thats strange.  I've used Mason Title three times now (I use Cammy Smith) and I always saw my Deed within 24 hours of closing.  Maybe with it being thanksgiving week has something to do with it?  Still seems odd.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Thats strange.  I've used Mason Title three times now (I use Cammy Smith) and I always saw my Deed within 24 hours of closing.  Maybe with it being thanksgiving week has something to do with it?  Still seems odd.


Cammy is awesome.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

DonMacGregor said:


> Cammy is awesome.



The best!  I'm happy to pay more and have her service my contract.


----------



## LadybugsMum

NikkiWDW said:


> We are brand new members in this process. We are still waiting to see the deed listed on the Orange Co Comptroller website. I keep getting No Results Found for "GrantorID for Disney and exact search in GranteeID for LastName". I believe I am searching correctly because I have searched known owners and they come up.
> Does it seem right that it's not showing up 8 days after closing on 11/15? Does Disney have to wait for the deed to be recorded (appear on the website) before the next step can begin?



Sounds like you should check with the title company to make sure the sellers have sent in their closing docs and that you've actually closed. And yes, Disney has to have the deed recorded before they can start the transfer of the contract and points.


----------



## TerrorPigeon

Lorana said:


> *UPDATED*:  I was surprised to see points loaded today!  I did NOT call so I was expecting another 2-3 wait. Very happy this is now closed out!
> 
> Home Resort: Polynesian Villas & Bungalows (PVB)
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Mason Title Co.
> Offer made: 9/22/2021
> Offer accepted: 9/23/2021 (1 day)
> Sent to ROFR: 9/27/2021 (4 days)
> Passed ROFR: 10/18/2021 (21 days)
> Estoppel Received: 10/18/2021 (0 days)
> Closing docs received: 10/19/2021 (1 day)
> Closing docs returned: 10/20/2021 (1 day)
> Seller returned closing docs: 11/3/2021 (15 days)
> Closing: 11/4/2021 (1 day)
> Deed recorded: 11/4/2021
> Contract Showing on Membership: 11/22/2021
> Points in account: 11/23/2021 (did NOT call)
> 
> Days Total: 62 days
> offer made to ROFR passing: 26 days
> ROFR passing to closing: 17 days
> closing to points in account: 19 days


Wow. Points loaded the very next day without even contacting MS. That's pretty amazing. That'd be really nice if that could start happening for everyone.


----------



## TerrorPigeon

Update...

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/29/21
Offer accepted: 6/29/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/01/21
Passed ROFR: 7/26/21
Estoppel received: 8/02/21
Closing docs received: 10/27/21 (delayed closing with the earliest being 11/22/21)
Closing docs returned buyer: 10/28/21
Closing docs returned seller: ???
Closing: 11/22/21
Deed recorded: 11/23/21
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Total Days: 148 days and counting on apart of the delayed closing

Now time for the wait until it shows on my membership.


----------



## Adg0428

NikkiWDW said:


> Home Resort: Polynesian Villas & Bungalows
> Broker: ******************
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 9/27/21
> Offer accepted: 9/27/21
> Contracts signed: 9/27/21
> Sent to ROFR: 9/28/21
> Passed ROFR: 10/18/21
> Escrow Deposit Paid: 10/18/21
> Closing docs received: 10/26/21
> Closing docs returned: 10/28/21
> Closing: 11/15/21
> Deed recorded: still waiting as of 11/23
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:
> 
> 
> We are brand new members in this process. We are still waiting to see the deed listed on the Orange Co Comptroller website. I keep getting No Results Found for "GrantorID for Disney and exact search in GranteeID for LastName". I believe I am searching correctly because I have searched known owners and they come up.
> Does it seem right that it's not showing up 8 days after closing on 11/15? Does Disney have to wait for the deed to be recorded (appear on the website) before the next step can begin?



i closed two days after you with Mason and my deed was recorded same day. Maybe there’s an issue with how you’re entering or it wasn’t listed correctly?


----------



## NikkiWDW

Adg0428 said:


> i closed two days after you with Mason and my deed was recorded same day. Maybe there’s an issue with how you’re entering or it wasn’t listed correctly?



I emailed Mason Title and they forwarded me a copy of the deed with date 11/16. So I went back to the search and I found it show up with just our last name. I realize now that I was filling in "Disney" as Grantor, when it should have been the seller's name. That's why it wasn't showing up. Phew! Ok, lesson learned. Thank you! I feel better about my 11 month window now.


----------



## macman123

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: vwww.*******.com
Title Company: Hayes
Offer made: 04/08/21
Offer accepted: 04/09/21
Sent to ROFR: 04/09/21
Passed ROFR: 05/07/21
Closing docs received: 11/21/21
Closing docs returned: 11/22/21
Closing: 11/24/21
Deed recorded: 1-
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): -
Points in account: -

Delayed closing due to existing reservation


----------



## DizneyLizzy

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: https://dvcsales.com/
Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy)
Offer made: 10/14
Offer accepted: 10/14
Sent to ROFR: 10/14
Passed ROFR: 11/5
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing: 11/12
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 11/27
Points in account: 11/28

Days Total: 45

That was much faster than expected! Good luck, everyone.


----------



## Adg0428

UPDATE

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy)
Offer made: 10/7/21
Offer accepted: 10/7/21
Sent to ROFR: 10/7/21
Passed ROFR: 10/28/21
Closing docs received: 10/28/21
Buyer Closing docs returned: 10/29/21
Seller Closing docs returned: ?
Funds wired: 11/1/21
Closing: 11/17/21
Deed recorded: 11/17/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/30/21
Points in account:


----------



## Adg0428

For those who just had their points and didn’t call, do you know around what time they were loaded?


----------



## DizneyLizzy

Adg0428 said:


> For those who just had their points and didn’t call, do you know around what time they were loaded?


 
My points were loaded the morning after the contract showed in my account.


----------



## Adg0428

DizneyLizzy said:


> My points were loaded the morning after the contract showed in my account.


Well that’s a bummer. They still aren’t showing for me yet.


----------



## Lorana

*Updated*: Contract is now closed!  Now the long wait for the contract to appear.


Home Resort: Copper Creek Villas (CCV)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 11/04/2021
Offer accepted: 11/04/2021 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 11/09/2021 (5 days)
Passed ROFR: 11/19/2021 (10 days)
Estoppel Received: 11/19/2021 (0 days)
Closing docs received:  11/23/2021 (4 days), fix received 11/29/2021 (total 10 days)
Closing docs returned:  11/30/2021 (1 day)
Seller returned closing docs: 11/30/2021
Closing: 12/1/2021  (8 days)
Deed recorded:  12/2/2021 (1 day)
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total: 27 days and counting...
offer made to ROFR passing: 15 days
ROFR passing to closing: 12 days
closing to points in account: 0 days and counting…


----------



## Adg0428

I just tried calling member services and they said that their computer system is down and I will have to call back later


----------



## DonMacGregor

*UPDATED:*
Home Resort: Boulder Ridge
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
Offer made:11/1/21
Offer accepted:11/1/21
Sent to ROFR:11/2/21
Passed ROFR:11/17/21
Closing docs received:11/18/21
Closing docs returned buyer:11/18/21
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total: 

Docs still not returned by seller. First it was they couldn't find or schedule a notary (I believe they are somewhere near Newark, NJ), then it was they are selling two contracts and wanted to get them both notarized at the same time. Even with the holiday, you can get a notary just about anywhere these days. Mobile notaries, or even the old standby UPS store (many of which will provide signature witness with prior notice). I know I'm just getting antsy, but for such a small contract it should have been pretty cut-and-dried.


----------



## Lorana

*Updated*: Contract has appeared!  Now waiting on points...

Home Resort: Copper Creek Villas (CCV)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 10/11/2021
Offer accepted: 10/12/2021 (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 10/13/2021 (2 days)
Passed ROFR: 11/5/2021 (23 days)
Estoppel Received: 11/5/2021 (0 days)
Closing docs received: 11/10/2021 (5 days)
Closing docs returned: 11/11/2021 (1 day)
Seller returned closing docs: 11/15/2021 (5 days)
Closing: 11/16/2021 (6 days)
Deed recorded: 11/18/2021 (2 days)
Contract Showing on Membership:  12/2/2021 (16 days)
Points in account:

Days Total: 52 days and counting...
offer made to ROFR passing: 25 days
ROFR passing to closing: 11 days
closing to points in account: 16 days and counting...


----------



## DonMacGregor

*UPDATED:*
Home Resort: Boulder Ridge
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
Offer made:11/1/21
Offer accepted:11/1/21 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR:11/2/21 (1 day)
Passed ROFR:11/17/21 (15 days)
Closing docs received:11/18/21 (1 day)
Closing docs returned buyer:11/18/21 (0 days)
Seller returned closing docs: 12/3/21 (15 days)
Closing: 12/6/21 (scheduled)
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## perchy

Contract showing on membership.... what if you are a new member? I have nothing. But I closed today. What should I expect? Mail? Email? Both? Does it show up somehow in MDE? I can't create an account without a membership number....


----------



## Lorana

*Updated*: Wow!  That's the second time recently that points appeared the very next day _*without me having to call*_.  I hope this is a new trend!

Home Resort: Copper Creek Villas (CCV)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 10/11/2021
Offer accepted: 10/12/2021 (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 10/13/2021 (2 days)
Passed ROFR: 11/5/2021 (23 days)
Estoppel Received: 11/5/2021 (0 days)
Closing docs received: 11/10/2021 (5 days)
Closing docs returned: 11/11/2021 (1 day)
Seller returned closing docs: 11/15/2021 (5 days)
Closing: 11/16/2021 (6 days)
Deed recorded: 11/18/2021 (2 days)
Contract Showing on Membership: 12/2/2021 (16 days)
Points in account:  12/3/2021 (1 day)

Days Total: 53 days and counting...
offer made to ROFR passing: 25 days
ROFR passing to closing: 11 days
closing to points in account: 17 days


----------



## TerrorPigeon

perchy said:


> Contract showing on membership.... what if you are a new member? I have nothing. But I closed today. What should I expect? Mail? Email? Both? Does it show up somehow in MDE? I can't create an account without a membership number....


If you're a new member then you will eventually receive 2 different emails from DVC. One with your Club ID and another with an activation code. Once you receive those emails then you'll be able to create your account on the DVC website using the Club ID and the activation code. Typically it takes around 2+ weeks after closing to receive the emails. My last contract which was my first took exactly 2 weeks from my closing date to when I received the emails.


----------



## TerrorPigeon

Lorana said:


> *Updated*: Wow!  That's the second time recently that points appeared the very next day _*without me having to call*_.  I hope this is a new trend!
> 
> Home Resort: Copper Creek Villas (CCV)
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 10/11/2021
> Offer accepted: 10/12/2021 (1 day)
> Sent to ROFR: 10/13/2021 (2 days)
> Passed ROFR: 11/5/2021 (23 days)
> Estoppel Received: 11/5/2021 (0 days)
> Closing docs received: 11/10/2021 (5 days)
> Closing docs returned: 11/11/2021 (1 day)
> Seller returned closing docs: 11/15/2021 (5 days)
> Closing: 11/16/2021 (6 days)
> Deed recorded: 11/18/2021 (2 days)
> Contract Showing on Membership: 12/2/2021 (16 days)
> Points in account:  12/3/2021 (1 day)
> 
> Days Total: 53 days and counting...
> offer made to ROFR passing: 25 days
> ROFR passing to closing: 11 days
> closing to points in account: 17 days


Wow. You must have a lot of pixie dust. That would certainly be great if that is the new trend.


----------



## Lorana

TerrorPigeon said:


> Wow. You must have a lot of pixie dust. That would certainly be great if that is the new trend.


This was definitely not my experience in any of my prior resales.  Let's hope this is the trend for everyone.  (And I'm much rather reserve my pixie dust to get my room requests, lol).


----------



## macman123

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: vwww.*******.com
Title Company: Hayes
Offer made: 04/08/21
Offer accepted: 04/09/21
Sent to ROFR: 04/09/21
Passed ROFR: 05/07/21
Closing docs received: 11/21/21
Closing docs returned: 11/22/21
Closing: 11/24/21
Deed recorded: 11/30/21
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): -
Points in account: -

Delayed closing due to existing reservation


----------



## DonMacGregor

macman123 said:


> Home Resort: PVB
> Broker: vwww.*******.com
> Title Company: Hayes
> Offer made: 04/08/21
> Offer accepted: 04/09/21
> Sent to ROFR: 04/09/21
> Passed ROFR: 05/07/21
> Closing docs received: 11/21/21
> Closing docs returned: 11/22/21
> Closing: 11/24/21
> Deed recorded: 11/30/21
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): -
> Points in account: -
> 
> Delayed closing due to existing reservation


That's about 10 times more patience than I could have mustered. I made an accepted offer on a delayed closing on May 12th, closing after October 21. I made it to July, and pulled the plug. Lost my deposit, but the idea of waiting until almost Christmas to actually get the points was just too much for me. LOL


----------



## TerrorPigeon

Update...

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/29/21
Offer accepted: 6/29/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/01/21
Passed ROFR: 7/26/21
Estoppel received: 8/02/21
Closing docs received: 10/27/21 (delayed closing with the earliest being 11/22/21)
Closing docs returned buyer: 10/28/21
Closing docs returned seller: ???
Closing: 11/22/21
Deed recorded: 11/23/21
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 12/6/21
Points in account:

Total Days: 160 days and counting on apart of the delayed closing

Almost there! Now just need to get the points loaded!


----------



## DonMacGregor

*UPDATED:*
Home Resort: Boulder Ridge
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
Offer made:11/1/21
Offer accepted:11/1/21
Sent to ROFR:11/2/21
Passed ROFR:11/17/21
Closing docs received:11/18/21
Closing docs returned buyer:11/18/21
Seller returned closing docs: 12/3/21
Closing: 12/6/21
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## perchy

perchy said:


> Home Resort: OKW
> Broker: www.****************.com
> Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
> Offer made: 10/1/21
> Offer accepted: 10/5/21
> Sent to ROFR: 10/6/21
> Passed ROFR: 10/28/21
> Closing docs received: 11/1/21
> Closing docs returned buyer: 11/3/21
> Closing docs returned seller: REALLY LATE - INTERNATIONAL SALE
> Closed: 12/3/21
> Deed recorded:  12/6/21
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Home Resort: HHI
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
> Sent to ROFR: 11/3/21
> Passed ROFR: 11/19/21
> Closed: 12/3/21
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:


----------



## perchy

TerrorPigeon said:


> If you're a new member then you will eventually receive 2 different emails from DVC. One with your Club ID and another with an activation code. Once you receive those emails then you'll be able to create your account on the DVC website using the Club ID and the activation code. Typically it takes around 2+ weeks after closing to receive the emails. My last contract which was my first took exactly 2 weeks from my closing date to when I received the emails.



This has got to be worse than waiting for ROFR.  Or at least it feels that way to me. Now it's mine and I've still gotta wait.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Home Resort: Animal Kingdom Lodge
Broker: https://www.dvcmagicresales.com/
Title Company: First Reliable Transfers
Offer made: 11/27/21
Offer accepted: 11/29/21 - one amendment to the contract before sending to ROFR
Sent to ROFR: 12/8/21
Passed ROFR: 01/04/2022 (27 days to hear decision)
Closing docs received: 01/11/22
Closing docs returned: 01/20/22 (Was in quarantine so I couldn't get them notarized). On 2/2/22, according to the title agent, seller's docs hadn't been received from overseas, but the seller's address on the deed is FL. 
Closing: No idea. No communication from title company.
Deed recorded: 2/14/22
Contract Showing on Membership: 3/1/22
Points in account: 3/12/22 (didn't call)

Days Total: 105


----------



## Lorana

perchy said:


> This has got to be worse than waiting for ROFR.  Or at least it feels that way to me. Now it's mine and I've still gotta wait.


It definitely is.  I really think there should be a legal requirement over how long DVC (or any real estate/timeshare broker) should have to take between when you legally own a property and when you are able to actually utilize a property.  While that is one benefit going direct has, it really shouldn't take weeks and weeks to have access to the deeded property I own.  The wait for the contract to appear and then the points is brutal!


----------



## BamaGuy44

Lorana said:


> It definitely is.  I really think there should be a legal requirement over how long DVC (or any real estate/timeshare broker) should have to take between when you legally own a property and when you are able to actually utilize a property.  While that is one benefit going direct has, it really shouldn't take weeks and weeks to have access to the deeded property I own.  The wait for the contract to appear and then the points is brutal!


Agree 100%! When I closed on my house I walked out with the keys in my hand. We just closed today on our first contract (yay us! ) And now waiting 2 or 3 weeks to be able to book something? Brutal indeed. I'm generally a patient guy, but after I've bought something, and I've already handed over a large chunk of change for it, I want it to be MINE already lol


----------



## macman123

DonMacGregor said:


> That's about 10 times more patience than I could have mustered. I made an accepted offer on a delayed closing on May 12th, closing after October 21. I made it to July, and pulled the plug. Lost my deposit, but the idea of waiting until almost Christmas to actually get the points was just too much for me. LOL



Well the thing is I had accepted and passed ROFR I think $143pp. Its now gone up in value


----------



## sjdrr1313

BamaGuy44 said:


> Agree 100%! When I closed on my house I walked out with the keys in my hand. We just closed today on our first contract (yay us! ) And now waiting 2 or 3 weeks to be able to book something? Brutal indeed. I'm generally a patient guy, but after I've bought something, and I've already handed over a large chunk of change for it, I want it to be MINE already lol


I'm with you. I'm still waiting on ROFR (day 17). If this doesn't go through I may end up buying direct just because of the instant gratification and then adding on resale. I'll have more patience for the add on, I just want to get my contract and my points so I can at least book for next summer. I don't think I can start all over if our contract gets taken, I'm too impatient


----------



## TerrorPigeon

perchy said:


> This has got to be worse than waiting for ROFR.  Or at least it feels that way to me. Now it's mine and I've still gotta wait.


It really is. Like you say mostly because you already know you're getting your new DVC contract but now you have to sit and wait anxiously checking the DVC site everyday to see if your contract is there now. I was very pleasantly surprised to see my new BWV contract show up today 13 days after the deed was recorded.


----------



## DonMacGregor

*UPDATED:*
Home Resort: Boulder Ridge
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
Offer made:11/1/21
Offer accepted:11/1/21
Sent to ROFR:11/2/21
Passed ROFR:11/17/21
Closing docs received:11/18/21
Closing docs returned buyer:11/18/21
Seller returned closing docs: 12/3/21
Closing: 12/6/21
Deed recorded:c12/6/21
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total:

Ok, well everything is done and sent back to Disney. We'll see how long they take to update the membership and provision those points...


----------



## BamaGuy44

Home Resort: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/5
Offer accepted: 11/5
Sent to ROFR: 11/10
Passed ROFR: 11/30
Closing docs received: 12/2
Closing docs returned: 12/6
Closing: 12/6
Deed recorded: 12/7
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Lorana

Home Resort: Copper Creek Villas (CCV)
Broker:  www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 11/09/2021
Offer accepted: 11/11/2021 (2 days)
Sent to ROFR: 11/17/2021 (6 days)
Passed ROFR: 12/08/2021 (21 days)
Estoppel Received:  12/08/2021 (0 days)
Closing docs received:  12/08/2021 (0 days)
Closing docs returned:  12/08/2021 (0 days)
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total: 29 days and counting...
offer made to ROFR passing: 29 days
ROFR passing to closing: 0 days and counting…
closing to points in account:


----------



## ParkFreak

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: dvcresalemarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/3/21
Offer accepted: 11/4/21
Sent to ROFR: 11/6/21
Passed ROFR: 11/19/21
Closing docs received: 11/30/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 12/1/21
Closing docs returned seller: Unknown
Closing: 12/6/21
Deed recorded: 12/7/21
Contract Showing on Existing Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## Anuhea35

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 10/13/2021
Offer accepted: 10/14/2021
Sent to ROFR: 10/15/2021
Passed ROFR: 11/5/2021
Closing docs received: 11/10/2021
Closing docs returned buyer: 11/17/2021
Closing docs returned seller: Unknown
Closing: 11/24/2021
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Existing Membership: 12/8/2021
Points in account:


----------



## sjdrr1313

Woo-Hoo! got news that I passed ROFR. We have mason title company and looks like Cammy is handling it. Yay!!!


----------



## Billybob131

Thanks for everyones input so far on this website......it has been great so far.  We passed our first resale ROFR and are now waiting for Disney to send us our membership ID.  Contract has closed and deed recorded.   My question is we received an email from DVC with our Activation Code but I don't know what our Club ID is when trying to login.  Is that something that Disney sends us or I have to call them to get?


----------



## DonMacGregor

Billybob131 said:


> Thanks for everyones input so far on this website......it has been great so far.  We passed our first resale ROFR and are now waiting for Disney to send us our membership ID.  Contract has closed and deed recorded.   My question is we received an email from DVC with our Activation Code but I don't know what our Club ID is when trying to login.  Is that something that Disney sends us or I have to call them to get?



There should have been two emails, about 30 to 90 minutes apart.

Out of curiosity, when did you close?


----------



## Billybob131

we closed Nov 29th and deed was recorded on Dec 1st.....


----------



## DonMacGregor

Billybob131 said:


> we closed Nov 29th and deed was recorded on Dec 1st.....


When did you receive the first email?


----------



## Billybob131

Sorry for delay on this but here are our details......seemed pretty quick relative to a lot of posts

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: vwww.*******.com
Title Company: Magic Title
Offer made: 11/01/2021
Offer accepted: 11/02/21
Sent to ROFR: 11/03/21
Passed ROFR: 11/22/21
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Closing: 11/29/21
Deed recorded: 12/01/201
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): -12/11/21
Points in account: -12/12/2021


Happy magical 45 days from offer to points......ready to book our trip in May!!!!   

We did get the member ID email about 2 house after the Activation code email....amazing. again thanks for everyone that has shared!


----------



## Lorana

*Updated*: Contract AND points appeared today (though contract could have appeared yesterday, as I didn't check yesterday).  I appreciate how much faster this went than I expected (39 days from offer to points in my account).

Home Resort: Copper Creek Villas (CCV)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 11/04/2021
Offer accepted: 11/04/2021 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 11/09/2021 (5 days)
Passed ROFR: 11/19/2021 (10 days)
Estoppel Received: 11/19/2021 (0 days)
Closing docs received: 11/23/2021 (4 days), fix received 11/29/2021 (total 10 days)
Closing docs returned: 11/30/2021 (1 day)
Seller returned closing docs: 11/30/2021
Closing: 12/1/2021 (8 days)
Deed recorded: 12/2/2021 (1 day)
Contract Showing on Membership:  12/12/2021  (11 days; could have appeared yesterday, as I didn't check yesterday!)
Points in account: 12/12/2021

Days Total: 39 days and counting...
offer made to ROFR passing: 15 days
ROFR passing to closing: 12 days
closing to points in account: 11 days and counting…


----------



## macman123

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: vwww.*******.com
Title Company: Hayes
Offer made: 04/08/21
Offer accepted: 04/09/21
Sent to ROFR: 04/09/21
Passed ROFR: 05/07/21
Closing docs received: 11/21/21
Closing docs returned: 11/22/21
Closing: 11/24/21
Deed recorded: 11/30/21
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): - 12/12/21
Points in account: -

Delayed closing due to existing reservation


----------



## ONeilcool

Home Resort: Aulani
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 9/14
Offer accepted: 9/16
Sent to ROFR: 9/23
Passed ROFR: 10/27
Closing docs received: 11/19
Closing docs returned: 11/20
Closing:  11/29
Deed recorded: 12/3
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 12/12, new member
Points in account: 12/13 (Had to call)

Days Total: 90 days

I was on top of signing documents and returning them ASAP. Thankfully my seller seemed to be on top of things too. Would have gone quicker but Aulani takes a little longer to close due to being in Hawaii. Overall went smooth and was about what I expected.


----------



## DonMacGregor

ONeilcool said:


> Deed recorded: 12/3
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 12/12, new member
> Points in account: 12/13 (Had to call)


I closed on 12/6. Hoping I'll see the contract in the next two or three days (existing member). Fingers crossed.


----------



## DonMacGregor

*UPDATED:*
Home Resort: Boulder Ridge
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
Offer made:11/1/21
Offer accepted:11/1/21
Sent to ROFR:11/2/21
Passed ROFR:11/17/21
Closing docs received:11/18/21
Closing docs returned buyer:11/18/21
Seller returned closing docs: 12/3/21
Closing: 12/6/21
Deed recorded: 12/6/21
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 12/13/21
Points in account: 12/13/21 (called MS)

Days Total: 43 (seller took two weeks to return docs)

*WOO HOO!*


----------



## perchy

Updating: 

Home Resort: OKW
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
Offer made: 10/1/21
Offer accepted: 10/5/21
Sent to ROFR: 10/6/21
Passed ROFR: 10/28/21
Closing docs received: 11/1/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 11/3/21
Closing docs returned seller: REALLY LATE - INTERNATIONAL SALE
Closed: 12/3/21
Deed recorded: 12/6/21
Membership number and activation code received: 12/12/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Home Resort: HHI
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
Sent to ROFR: 11/3/21
Passed ROFR: 11/19/21
Closed: 12/3/21
Membership number and activation code received: 12/12/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## BamaGuy44

DonMacGregor said:


> *UPDATED:*
> Home Resort: Boulder Ridge
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
> Offer made:11/1/21
> Offer accepted:11/1/21
> Sent to ROFR:11/2/21
> Passed ROFR:11/17/21
> Closing docs received:11/18/21
> Closing docs returned buyer:11/18/21
> Seller returned closing docs: 12/3/21
> Closing: 12/6/21
> Deed recorded: 12/6/21
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 12/13/21
> Points in account: 12/13/21 (called MS)
> 
> Days Total: 43
> 
> *WOO HOO!*


Nice! That finger cross worked! Can you cross your magic fingers for mine that closed on 12/7?????


----------



## DonMacGregor

BamaGuy44 said:


> Nice! That finger cross worked! Can you cross your magic fingers for mine that closed on 12/7?????


Toes too!


----------



## macman123

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: vwww.*******.com
Title Company: Hayes
Offer made: 04/08/21
Offer accepted: 04/09/21
Sent to ROFR: 04/09/21
Passed ROFR: 05/07/21
Closing docs received: 11/21/21
Closing docs returned: 11/22/21
Closing: 11/24/21
Deed recorded: 11/30/21
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): - 12/12/21
Points in account: - 12/14/21


----------



## carseatguru

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/16/21
Offer accepted: 11/16/21
Sent to ROFR: 11/22/21
Passed ROFR: 12/15/21
Closing docs received: 12/23/21
Closing docs returned: 1/11/22 (delayed due to holidays/illness)
Closing: 1/13/22
Deed recorded: 1/18/22
Contract Showing on Membership: 1/27/22
Points in account: 1/27/22

Days Total: 72


----------



## ParkFreak

UPDATE:
Home Resort: PVB
Broker: dvcresalemarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/3/21
Offer accepted: 11/4/21
Sent to ROFR: 11/6/21
Passed ROFR: 11/19/21
Closing docs received: 11/30/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 12/1/21
Closing docs returned seller: Unknown
Closing: 12/6/21
Deed recorded: 12/7/21
Contract Showing on Existing Membership: 12/14/21
Points in account:


----------



## BamaGuy44

ParkFreak said:


> UPDATE:
> Home Resort: PVB
> Broker: dvcresalemarket
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 11/3/21
> Offer accepted: 11/4/21
> Sent to ROFR: 11/6/21
> Passed ROFR: 11/19/21
> Closing docs received: 11/30/21
> Closing docs returned buyer: 12/1/21
> Closing docs returned seller: Unknown
> Closing: 12/6/21
> Deed recorded: 12/7/21
> Contract Showing on Existing Membership: 12/14/21
> Points in account:


Wow 7 days from deed recorded to contract showing! My deed got recorded 12/7 as well! Come on Disney... hook a guy up!


----------



## perchy

UPDATING AGAIN and now FINAL

Home Resort: OKW
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
Offer made: 10/1/21
Offer accepted: 10/5/21
Sent to ROFR: 10/6/21
Passed ROFR: 10/28/21
Closing docs received: 11/1/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 11/3/21
Closing docs returned seller: REALLY LATE - INTERNATIONAL SALE
Closed: 12/3/21
Deed recorded: 12/6/21
Membership number and activation code received: 12/12/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 12/14/21
Points in account: 12/15/21

INTERNATIONAL CONTRACT from OFFER TO POINTS IN ACCOUNT: 2.5 months!

Home Resort: HHI
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
Sent to ROFR: 11/3/21
Passed ROFR: 11/19/21
Closed: 12/3/21
Membership number and activation code received: 12/12/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 12/14/21
Points in account: 12/15/21

DOMESTIC CONTRACT from OFFER TO POINTS IN ACCOUNT: about 1.5 months!


----------



## perchy

BamaGuy44 said:


> Wow 7 days from deed recorded to contract showing! My deed got recorded 12/7 as well! Come on Disney... hook a guy up!



Based on my experience you might be lucky tomorrow.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Just found out I passed ROFR on another BWV contract after I had one taken.


Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 11/21/2021
Offer accepted: 11/21/2021
Sent to ROFR: 11/23/2021
Passed ROFR: 12/16/2021
Estoppel received: 
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned: 
Seller's closing docs returned: 
Funds wired: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 
Points in account:

Days Total: 24 so far...


----------



## ivieanne

Home Resort: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magical Vacation Title
Offer made: 10/26/21
Offer accepted: 10/26/21
Sent to ROFR: 10/28/21
Passed ROFR: 11/16/21
Estoppel received: 11/16/21
Closing docs received: 11/19/21
Closing docs returned: 11/22/21
Seller's closing docs returned: Unknown
Funds wired: 11/23/21
Closing: 12/17/21
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Disney is not accepting transfers from 12/8-12/20. Files will go to Disney on 12/21 for transfer.
*International Seller*

Days Total: 52 and counting


----------



## ParkFreak

FINAL UPDATE:

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: dvcresalemarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/3/21
Offer accepted: 11/4/21
Sent to ROFR: 11/6/21
Passed ROFR: 11/19/21
Closing docs received: 11/30/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 12/1/21
Closing docs returned seller: Unknown
Closing: 12/6/21
Deed recorded: 12/7/21
Contract Showing on Existing Membership: 12/14/21
Points in account:12/18/21

TOTAL DAYS FROM OFFER TO POINTS: 46


----------



## MickeyMice

Updated:

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/10/21
Offer accepted: 11/11/21
Sent to ROFR: 11/15/21
Passed ROFR: 12/6/21
Estoppel received: 12/6/21
Closing docs received: 12/15/21
Closing docs returned (buyer): 12/16/21
Closing docs returned (seller): unknown
Funds wired: 12/17/21
Closing: 12/21/21
Deed recorded: 12/29/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

41 days from offer to closing


----------



## sjdrr1313

Closed today! Just waiting for my membership and points now 

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
Offer made: 11/19/21
Offer accepted: 11/19/21
Sent to ROFR: 11/19/21
Passed ROFR: 12/9/21
Closing docs received: 12/9/21
Closing docs returned: 12/9/21
Closing: 12/21/21 (because disney was not accepting contracts 12/8-12/20)
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total: From offer made to closing- 32 days


----------



## TerrorPigeon

Final Update...

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/29/21
Offer accepted: 6/29/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/01/21
Passed ROFR: 7/26/21
Estoppel received: 8/02/21
Closing docs received: 10/27/21 (delayed closing with the earliest being 11/22/21)
Closing docs returned buyer: 10/28/21
Closing docs returned seller: ???
Closing: 11/22/21
Deed recorded: 11/23/21
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 12/6/21
Points in account: 12/21/21

Total Days: 175 days with the delayed closing 

Since I wasn't planning on using these points until this week anyways for booking November 2022 I thought I'd just wait it out to see if they'd load my points by now without having to call. Turns out they didn't so I had to call MS two times until a CM was able to help.


----------



## ak517

We've been anxiously waiting for closing day!!

Home Resort: AKL
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason (Marcelo)
Offer made: 11/6
Offer accepted: 11/6
Sent to ROFR: 11/11
Passed ROFR: 12/1
Closing docs received: 12/8 (corrected)
Closing docs returned (buyer): 12/10
Closing: 12/21 (delayed slightly due to Disney's resale department annual closure)
Deed recorded: 12/27
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 1/5 
Points in account:

Days Total: 51 days and counting!

Some people on the boards previously noted they had poor experiences with Marcelo. This was our first DVC purchase so we didn't know what to expect, and reading some of the less-than-A+ reviews had me nervous. To be fair, Florida real estate feels like the Wild West -- just a few months ago we moved down from Boston and bought our condo in Miami from afar and had a heck of a time navigating everything. In contrast, the resale DVC purchase was much easier. In our case, Marcelo was responsive via email when I had specific questions and at various stages of the process, and he was quick to replace the buyers documents when there was an error. The broker was a little quicker to respond to my emails, but usually not by much. Now it's left to Disney to hurry up and get us our membership and points so I can book my birthday Welcome Home trip!!

12/27 ETA: Deed recorded date + days total

1/5/22 ETA: contract showing date. I received an activation code email, and then the II email, but 3 hours later didn't receive a Club ID. Fearing I had been forgotten and would never receive my Club ID, I emailed wdw.dvc.dvd.resales@disney.com, and received it within 20 minutes. Made my account and now I'm waiting on my points! And now I get what everyone says about the DVC member website never working!!


----------



## wdw4rfam

We passed ROFR a week ago, still haven’t got any paperwork or contact at all from title co (mason), this isn’t normal is it?


----------



## sjdrr1313

wdw4rfam said:


> We passed ROFR a week ago, still haven’t got any paperwork or contact at all from title co (mason), this isn’t normal is it?


I had my closing paperwork and instructions on how to wire the money within a few hours of passing ROFR from Mason. I'd email them and see what's going on. We passed ROFR on 12/9


----------



## wdw4rfam

sjdrr1313 said:


> I had my closing paperwork and instructions on how to wire the money within a few hours of passing ROFR from Mason. I'd email them and see what's going on. We passed ROFR on 12/9


I just called broker and he told me disney just released estoppel today. So they are contacting mason for me.


----------



## sjdrr1313

wdw4rfam said:


> I just called broker and he told me disney just released estoppel today. So they are contacting mason for me.


I know Disney's resale office was closed from 12/8-12/20 so maybe that affected it. Glad they are getting things moving for you now!


----------



## sjdrr1313

How do you know when your deed is recorded?


----------



## sjdrr1313

sjdrr1313 said:


> How do you know when your deed is recorded?


Oh nevermind, I looked it up on the comptroller's website


----------



## Sandisw

sjdrr1313 said:


> How do you know when your deed is recorded?



Go to the Orange County Florida comptroller's site to search (assuming you bought a WDW resort). 

https://www.occompt.com/services/records-search/


----------



## Riley Germanis

Home Resort: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Titles
Offer made: 12/20/21
Offer accepted: 12/20/21
Sent to ROFR: 12/22/21 _(DELAYED ROFR because of a paperwork error with seller 1/17/22)_
Passed ROFR: 1/19/22
Estoppel received:1/19/22
Closing docs received: 1/28/22
Closing docs returned: 1/31/22
Closing: 2/3/22
Deed recorded: Unkown
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 2/21/22
Points in account: 3/6/22

Days Total: 77 Days


----------



## bbcapps

wdw4rfam said:


> We passed ROFR a week ago, still haven’t got any paperwork or contact at all from title co (mason), this isn’t normal is it?


I’m glad you asked this, we are in the same boat. Passed ROFR a week ago and crickets since. They did say to allow 3-4 to get closing documents though . Looking at others timelines it’s normally not that long, I’ll just keep stalking my inbox every hour lol!


----------



## LadybugsMum

bbcapps said:


> I’m glad you asked this, we are in the same boat. Passed ROFR a week ago and crickets since. They did say to allow 3-4 to get closing documents though . Looking at others timelines it’s normally not that long, I’ll just keep stalking my inbox every hour lol!


I also passed last week and still haven't gotten my closing docs yet. I suspect I won't get them until next week with the holiday so close.


----------



## wdw4rfam

bbcapps said:


> I’m glad you asked this, we are in the same boat. Passed ROFR a week ago and crickets since. They did say to allow 3-4 to get closing documents though . Looking at others timelines it’s normally not that long, I’ll just keep stalking my inbox every hour lol!


My email said that too. So I called and said what the heck, we’ve done this many times and never waited 3-4 weeks for paperwork. They said because disney was “closed” they just got our estoppel, and then hung up with me and called title company to get things moving. Yesterday he called and told me they got the closing stuff and something was wrong and they had to send back to get corrected and we should have by Friday. Don’t be afraid to call and ask.


----------



## BamaGuy44

*Updated - Finally across the finish line:*

Home Resort: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/5
Offer accepted: 11/5
Sent to ROFR: 11/10
Passed ROFR: 11/30 (20 days)
Closing docs received: 12/2 
Closing docs returned: 12/6
Closing: 12/6
Deed recorded: 12/7
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 12/23 (16 days)
Points in account: 12/24 - Didn't need to call. Merry Christmas!

*Days Total: 49 *(not bad I'd say)


----------



## bbcapps

wdw4rfam said:


> My email said that too. So I called and said what the heck, we’ve done this many times and never waited 3-4 weeks for paperwork. They said because disney was “closed” they just got our estoppel, and then hung up with me and called title company to get things moving. Yesterday he called and told me they got the closing stuff and something was wrong and they had to send back to get corrected and we should have by Friday. Don’t be afraid to call and ask.


Who is your title company?


----------



## Lorana

*Updated*: Seller FINALLY returned closing docs, and we're now scheduled to close on 12/29!

Home Resort: Copper Creek Villas (CCV)
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 11/09/2021
Offer accepted: 11/11/2021 (2 days)
Sent to ROFR: 11/17/2021 (6 days)
Passed ROFR: 12/08/2021 (21 days)
Estoppel Received: 12/08/2021 (0 days)
Closing docs received: 12/08/2021 (0 days)
Closing docs returned: 12/08/2021 (0 days)
Seller returned closing docs: 12/27/2021 (19 days)
Closing: (Scheduled for) 12/29/2021 (2 days)
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total: 48 days and counting...
offer made to ROFR passing: 29 days
ROFR passing to closing: 19 days and counting…
closing to points in account:


----------



## wdw4rfam

bbcapps said:


> Who is your title company?


Mason


----------



## MickeyMice

newbie here: is there generally any value in contacting DVD after deed recording to speed up the administrative process, or should i just sit tight for now? closing was a week ago and deed recorded today. thanks!


----------



## LadybugsMum

No, you just have to wait for your account to be created.


----------



## sjdrr1313

MickeyMice said:


> newbie here: is there generally any value in contacting DVD after deed recording to speed up the administrative process, or should i just sit tight for now? closing was a week ago and deed recorded today. thanks!


I'm in the same boat... closing was 12/21 and the deed was recorded by the next day. Just waiting so i can book my may trip...


----------



## KPeterso

Adding myself in. Making progress on my end... I am an existing member, so hoping points go in a little quicker since I am already in the system.

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason (Marcelo)
Offer made: 11/18/21
Offer accepted: 11/18/21
Sent to ROFR: 11/19/21
Passed ROFR: 12/9/21
Closing docs received: 12/15/21
Closing docs returned (buyer): 12/24/21. Money wired 12/29.
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## DonMacGregor

Home Resort: Boulder Ridge
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/27/21
Offer accepted:12/27/21
Sent to ROFR:12/30/21
Passed ROFR:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned buyer:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account: 

Days Total:

I think I'm done now...


----------



## sjdrr1313

UPDATE

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
Offer made: 11/19/21
Offer accepted: 11/19/21
Sent to ROFR: 11/19/21
Passed ROFR: 12/9/21
Closing docs received: 12/9/21
Closing docs returned: 12/9/21
Closing: 12/21/21 (because disney was not accepting contracts 12/8-12/20)
Deed recorded: 12/22/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 1/2/22
Points in account:

Days Total: From offer made to closing 32 days 
Total from offer made to new account : 45 days

Just waiting for my points to load!

Should I call? I should have 24 points that expire end of February, I'd like to access them ASAP to see if we want to book a little weekend getaway or rent them out... There is actually some availability surprisingly...


----------



## mbroc

sjdrr1313 said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Home Resort: SSR
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
> Offer made: 11/19/21
> Offer accepted: 11/19/21
> Sent to ROFR: 11/19/21
> Passed ROFR: 12/9/21
> Closing docs received: 12/9/21
> Closing docs returned: 12/9/21
> Closing: 12/21/21 (because disney was not accepting contracts 12/8-12/20)
> Deed recorded: 12/22/21
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 1/2/22
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total: From offer made to closing 32 days
> Total from offer made to new account : 45 days
> 
> Just waiting for my points to load!
> 
> Should I call? I should have 24 points that expire end of February, I'd like to access them ASAP to see if we want to book a little weekend getaway or rent them out... There is actually some availability surprisingly...


I've been watching your string because I've literally been one day after you at almost every step!     Yes, call or try the chat function!


----------



## smmora

Home Resort:  SSR
Broker: DVC store
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 12/6/2021
Offer accepted: 12/6/2021
Sent to ROFR: 12/7/2021
Passed ROFR: 1/3/2021
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account


----------



## sjdrr1313

mbroc said:


> I've been watching your string because I've literally been one day after you at almost every step!     Yes, call or try the chat function!



Alright I had to call anyway because my log in wasn't working or linking to MDE (too many different email addresses so they had to consolidate everything) but they added my points in!

FINAL UPDATE

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
Offer made: 11/19/21
Offer accepted: 11/19/21
Sent to ROFR: 11/19/21
Passed ROFR: 12/9/21
Closing docs received: 12/9/21
Closing docs returned: 12/9/21
Closing: 12/21/21 (because disney was not accepting contracts 12/8-12/20)
Deed recorded: 12/22/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 1/2/22
Points in account: 1/3/22 (called member services)

Days Total: From offer made to closing 32 days
Total from offer made to points in account : 46 days


----------



## mbroc

sjdrr1313 said:


> Alright I had to call anyway because my log in wasn't working or linking to MDE (too many different email addresses so they had to consolidate everything) but they added my points in!
> 
> FINAL UPDATE
> 
> Home Resort: SSR
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
> Offer made: 11/19/21
> Offer accepted: 11/19/21
> Sent to ROFR: 11/19/21
> Passed ROFR: 12/9/21
> Closing docs received: 12/9/21
> Closing docs returned: 12/9/21
> Closing: 12/21/21 (because disney was not accepting contracts 12/8-12/20)
> Deed recorded: 12/22/21
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 1/2/22
> Points in account: 1/3/22 (called member services)
> 
> Days Total: From offer made to closing 32 days
> Total from offer made to points in account : 46 days


AWESOME!!!


----------



## LadybugsMum

I want my closing docs!


----------



## Lorana

*Updated*: Deed recorded today.  Still waiting on contract to appear.

Home Resort: Copper Creek Villas (CCV)
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 11/09/2021
Offer accepted: 11/11/2021 (2 days)
Sent to ROFR: 11/17/2021 (6 days)
Passed ROFR: 12/08/2021 (21 days)
Estoppel Received: 12/08/2021 (0 days)
Closing docs received: 12/08/2021 (0 days)
Closing docs returned: 12/08/2021 (0 days)
Seller returned closing docs: 12/27/2021 (19 days)
Closing: 12/29/2021 (2 days)
Deed recorded:  1/3/2022 (5 days)
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total: 55 days and counting...
offer made to ROFR passing: 29 days
ROFR passing to closing: 21 days (26 days if counting to when deed is recorded)
closing to points in account:  5 days and counting…


----------



## mtgtm4

Deed recorded so I'll post this for anyone interested, as I know these were helpful for me.  Hoping we catch some luck with Disney setting things up in their system quickly so we can book a Christmas 2022 trip close to the 11-month window opening.

Home Resort: Copper Creek Villas (CCV)
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/13/2021
Offer accepted: 11/13/2021
Sent to ROFR: 11/16/2021
Passed ROFR: 12/06/2021
Estoppel Received: 12/06/2021
Closing docs received: 12/14/2021
Closing docs returned: 12/15/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 12/23/2021
Closing: 12/27/2021
Deed recorded: 1/3/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (New Member):
Points in account:

Days Total: 53 days and counting...
offer made to ROFR passing: 30 days


----------



## KPeterso

Updated.... Deed recorded. Hoping for contract to show up in my account and points to be loaded quickly. Looking to book for September at the 7 month window and need the extra points for the 1 bedroom that I want.

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason (Marcelo)
Offer made: 11/18/21
Offer accepted: 11/18/21
Sent to ROFR: 11/19/21
Passed ROFR: 12/9/21
Closing docs received: 12/15/21
Closing docs returned (buyer): 12/24/21. Money wired 12/29.
Closing: 12/31/21
Deed recorded: 1/4/22
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account: 

Days Total: 47 days and counting
offer to ROFR passing: 21 days


----------



## JKitch

Here's an update from me hoping this gets set up quick I am also looking to beat a 7 month rush for an end of September trip


Home Resort: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/4/21
Offer accepted: 11/4/21
Sent to ROFR: 11/5/21
Passed ROFR: 11/19/21
Estoppel rec'd: 11/19/21
Closing docs received: 12/7/2021
Closing docs returned: 12/7/2021 (seller took a while to return their documents)
Closing: 1/3/2022
Deed recorded: 1/5/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total: 62 days and counting...

Quote Reply


----------



## hhisc16

Just updated the first post and the title to reflect the new year.
Good luck to everyone in 2022 with your new DVC purchase!
HOME!

We bought 2 resale contracts and 1 direct add on contract in 2021. 🏖


----------



## MickeyMice

i've been harrassing member services to get my new (resale) account set up, and have been told it's a 2 week turnaround after they get the deed, FWIW


----------



## mbroc

MickeyMice said:


> i've been harrassing member services to get my new (resale) account set up, and have been told it's a 2 week turnaround after they get the deed, FWIW


Yes, from what I've seen on the boards, 2 weeks is right.  I just got my account set up emails last night (2 weeks from my closing date) and points loaded this morning (after calling).  Hang in there!


----------



## mbroc

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy - yes, she really is that awesome and efficient)
Offer made: 11/22/2021
Offer accepted: 11/22/2021 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 11/22/2021 (0 days)
Passed ROFR: 12/15/2021 (23 days - Thanksgiving Holiday)
Closing docs received: 12/15/2021 (0 days)
Closing docs returned: 12/17/2021 (funds wired 12/17/2021) (2 days for seller to return notarized docs)
Closing: 12/22/2021 (5 days after wire received)
Deed recorded: 12/27/2021 (5 days - OC likely closed as no deeds were recorded 12/23-26 for Christmas/weekend)
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 1/5/2022 (14 days from closing)
Points in account: 1/6/2022 (1 day)

Days Total: 45 Days

All in all, I got pretty lucky with 45 days including TWO holidays and DVC annual YE quiet period.
1) It likely worked this way only because ALL parties involved were pretty efficient with turning docs and $.
2) If you look at the number of Disney TS deeds recorded around certain dates (do a search on the OC website) which gives you a sense of workflow, it's crazy; I got really really lucky.
3) Received activation code 4:20PM on 1/5.  Club ID received 8:45PM after I emailed the Member ADMIN team.  Note that Member Services cannot help you get your Club ID especially if you are a NEW member as they would need to verify your identity using your Member ID (which you can't see until after you activate login), address, and last 4 of your SSN.  If you want your Club ID sooner, email or call Member ADMIN team before they close at 5PM EST. 
4) Loading Points.  Chat was not available when I called at 9:03AM.  Member Services got it done.  Process including 40 min hold time was about 1 hour.


----------



## MickeyMice

mbroc said:


> Yes, from what I've seen on the boards, 2 weeks is right.  I just got my account set up emails last night (2 weeks from my closing date) and points loaded this morning (after calling).  Hang in there!


thanks and congrats! i'm in almost the exact same boat as you so appreciate the info. hopeful i get mine today/tomorrow.


----------



## wdw4rfam

so aggravating to be sitting waiting on seller to return paperwork.......10 days and counting. We had an accepted offer on 11/4 and still have no closing.


----------



## MinBz

wdw4rfam said:


> so aggravating to be sitting waiting on seller to return paperwork.......10 days and counting. We had an accepted offer on 11/4 and still have no closing.


I’m so sorry!  That is so stressful.  I never understood why sellers like to sit on the paperwork.  Delays them getting their money.  Maybe they wanted to make sure the closing happened in 2022 for tax purposes?  Good luck!  I hope they return the paperwork soon!


----------



## ivieanne

wdw4rfam said:


> so aggravating to be sitting waiting on seller to return paperwork.......10 days and counting. We had an accepted offer on 11/4 and still have no closing.



I understand this. We just closed today on a contract that had an accepted offer 10/14. Waiting to update once we get our points!


----------



## Sandisw

wdw4rfam said:


> so aggravating to be sitting waiting on seller to return paperwork.......10 days and counting. We had an accepted offer on 11/4 and still have no closing.



I know its frustrating and I waited over 3 weeks last summer.  But, I do know that sometimes circumstances happen that delay things (I already shared about my dad and rehab and how long it took to sell something because we had to wait for him to be released to get to a notary).

Hopefully soon!!!


----------



## LadybugsMum

I had to send an email asking when the closing docs would be received and then mention that other resale/title companies don't wait until 7 days prior to the closing date to send the necessary documents. But they arrived yesterday and hopefully the closing can occur before the official 1/31 date.

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 11/21/2021
Offer accepted: 11/21/2021
Sent to ROFR: 11/23/2021
Passed ROFR: 12/16/2021
Estoppel received:??
Closing docs received:01/06/2022
Closing docs returned:01/07/2022
Seller's closing docs returned:
Funds wired:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total: 45 so far...


----------



## wdw4rfam

Sandisw said:


> I know its frustrating and I waited over 3 weeks last summer.  But, I do know that sometimes circumstances happen that delay things (I already shared about my dad and rehab and how long it took to sell something because we had to wait for him to be released to get to a notary).
> 
> Hopefully soon!!!


I’m trying to be patient. And understanding. But that is hard when they did the same thing with the last paperwork. They waited until the very last day that the agent gave in the contract. Now we were told they have until our contact date expiration which is another 10 days from now.


----------



## JKitch

I had the same problem with our 11/4 accepted offer. We returned our paperwork same day, seller took weeks. Not sure exactly when they returned but I had checked in between Christmas and New Years and they still hadn't returned. Luckily they must have returned early in the New Year since we closed 2 days ago. 

Thinking positive thoughts for you.


----------



## ak517

A final update! 

Home Resort: AKL
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason (Marcelo)
Offer made: 11/6
Offer accepted: 11/6
Sent to ROFR: 11/11
Passed ROFR: 12/1
Closing docs received: 12/8 (corrected)
Closing docs returned (buyer): 12/10
Closing: 12/21 (delayed slightly due to Disney's resale department annual closure)
Deed recorded: 12/27
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 1/5 
Points in account: 1/7 (called to add points)

Days Total: 62 days
Days in ROFR: 20 days

For our first purchase, I think it could have gone faster, but I am still very pleased with the timeline. On Friday 1/7 I was on hold with MS 45 minutes pretty late in the afternoon, but I was able to get my points loaded. I started making reservations the next day! We've got enough points to last us for the time being, so I'm hoping to avoid add-on-itis for a while. Wish me luck!


----------



## Lorana

*Updated*: Contract has appeared!  Now just waiting on points.

Home Resort: Copper Creek Villas (CCV)
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 11/09/2021
Offer accepted: 11/11/2021 (2 days)
Sent to ROFR: 11/17/2021 (6 days)
Passed ROFR: 12/08/2021 (21 days)
Estoppel Received: 12/08/2021 (0 days)
Closing docs received: 12/08/2021 (0 days)
Closing docs returned: 12/08/2021 (0 days)
Seller returned closing docs: 12/27/2021 (19 days)
Closing: 12/29/2021 (2 days)
Deed recorded: 1/3/2022 (5 days)
Contract Showing on Membership:  1/9/2022 (11 days)
Points in account:

Days Total: 61 days and counting...
offer made to ROFR passing: 29 days
ROFR passing to closing: 21 days (26 days if counting to when deed is recorded)
closing to points in account: 11 days and counting…


----------



## ivieanne

*UPDATE*

*ended up doing 2 contracts at once 

Home Resort: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magical Vacation Title
Offer made: 10/14/21
Offer accepted: 10/14/21
Sent to ROFR: 10/20/21
Passed ROFR: 11/9/21
Estoppel received: 11/9/21
Closing docs received: 11/12/21
Closing docs returned: 11/22/21
Seller's closing docs returned: 1/3/22
Funds wired: 11/23/21
Closing: 1/3/22
Deed recorded: 1/10/22
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 
Points in account: 
*International Seller*
_Note: Our contract below closed and received our membership number before this contract closed, so we added the membership number to the closing documents. _

Days Total: 88 days and counting...

Home Resort: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magical Vacation Title
Offer made: 10/26/21
Offer accepted: 10/26/21
Sent to ROFR: 10/28/21
Passed ROFR: 11/16/21
Estoppel received: 11/16/21
Closing docs received: 11/19/21
Closing docs returned: 11/22/21
Seller's closing docs returned: Unknown
Funds wired: 11/23/21
Closing: 12/17/21
Deed recorded: 12/22/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 1/4/22
Points in account: 1/5/22 (chatted with MS)
*International Seller*

Days Total: 69 days


----------



## mtgtm4

Final Update:

Home Resort: Copper Creek Villas (CCV)
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/13/2021
Offer accepted: 11/13/2021
Sent to ROFR: 11/16/2021
Passed ROFR: 12/06/2021
Estoppel Received: 12/06/2021
Closing docs received: 12/14/2021
Closing docs returned: 12/15/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 12/23/2021
Closing: 12/27/2021
Deed recorded: 1/3/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (New Member): 1/9
Points in account: 1/10 (Called to Member Services: 50 minutes on hold but added within minutes when my call was connected)

Days Total: 60 days
offer made to ROFR passing: 30 days


----------



## Lorana

Lorana said:


> *Updated*: Contract has appeared!  Now just waiting on points.
> 
> Home Resort: Copper Creek Villas (CCV)
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 11/09/2021
> Offer accepted: 11/11/2021 (2 days)
> Sent to ROFR: 11/17/2021 (6 days)
> Passed ROFR: 12/08/2021 (21 days)
> Estoppel Received: 12/08/2021 (0 days)
> Closing docs received: 12/08/2021 (0 days)
> Closing docs returned: 12/08/2021 (0 days)
> Seller returned closing docs: 12/27/2021 (19 days)
> Closing: 12/29/2021 (2 days)
> Deed recorded: 1/3/2022 (5 days)
> Contract Showing on Membership:  1/9/2022 (11 days)
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total: 61 days and counting...
> offer made to ROFR passing: 29 days
> ROFR passing to closing: 21 days (26 days if counting to when deed is recorded)
> closing to points in account: 11 days and counting…


My streak of points being added the next day without me calling seems to be at an end....  But maybe they'll be there when I wake up in the morning.


----------



## PaulW08

Home Resort: Polynesian Villas & Bungalows (PVB)
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason Title Co.
Offer made: 11/25/2021
Offer accepted: 11/26/2021 (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 12/2/2021 (6 days)
Passed ROFR: 1/5/2022 (34 days)
Estoppel Received: 1/5/2022 (0 days)
Closing docs received: 1/5/2022 (0 days)
Closing docs returned: 1/6/2022 (1 day)
Seller returned closing docs: 1/11/2022 (5 days)
Closing: 1/12/2022 (1 day)
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total: 47 days and counting
offer made to ROFR passing: 41 days
ROFR passing to closing: 7 days
closing to points in account:


----------



## Lorana

Lorana said:


> My streak of points being added the next day without me calling seems to be at an end....  But maybe they'll be there when I wake up in the morning.


No points yet.  Hmmm, I wonder how many days I should wait before calling?  Can I use Chat, or must I call in?  Though part of me wants to see how long it takes...


----------



## LadybugsMum

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 11/21/2021
Offer accepted: 11/21/2021
Sent to ROFR: 11/23/2021
Passed ROFR: 12/16/2021
Estoppel received:??
Closing docs received:01/06/2022
Closing docs returned:01/07/2022
Seller's closing docs returned: 01/10/2022
Funds wired: 01/12/2022
Closing: 01/12/2022
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total: 50 so far...


----------



## smmora

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: DVC store
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 12/6/2021
Offer accepted: 12/6/2021 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 12/7/2021 (1 days)
Passed ROFR: 1/3/2022 (27 days)
Closing docs received: 1/12/2022 (checked 1/12, they said originally sent 1/5 - I never received) (9 days)
Closing docs returned: 1/12/2022 (Buyer - wire sent same day - Sellers docs in transit via FedEX) (0 days)
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account


Total days so far: 37


----------



## jcardin3

Home Resort: BLT
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/14/21
Offer accepted: 12/14/21
Sent to ROFR: 12/15/21
Passed ROFR: 1/10/22
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## ivieanne

Lorana said:


> No points yet.  Hmmm, I wonder how many days I should wait before calling?  Can I use Chat, or must I call in?  Though part of me wants to see how long it takes...



I used the chat feature and they were able to add the points via chat.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Wow, I was not expecting my deed to be recorded today, but it was! 


Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 11/21/2021
Offer accepted: 11/21/2021
Sent to ROFR: 11/23/2021
Passed ROFR: 12/16/2021
Estoppel received:??
Closing docs received:01/06/2022
Closing docs returned:01/07/2022
Seller's closing docs returned: 01/10/2022
Funds wired: 01/12/2022
Closing: 01/12/2022
Deed recorded: 01/12/2022
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total: 50 so far...


----------



## JKitch

Home Resort: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/4/21
Offer accepted: 11/4/21
Sent to ROFR: 11/5/21
Passed ROFR: 11/19/21
Estoppel rec'd: 11/19/21
Closing docs received: 12/7/2021
Closing docs returned: 12/7/2021 (seller took a while to return their documents)
Closing: 1/3/2022
Deed recorded: 1/5/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 1/13/2022
Points in account:

Days Total: 70 days and counting...

Last step


----------



## littlemichelle16

JKitch said:


> Home Resort: AKV
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 11/4/21
> Offer accepted: 11/4/21
> Sent to ROFR: 11/5/21
> Passed ROFR: 11/19/21
> Estoppel rec'd: 11/19/21
> Closing docs received: 12/7/2021
> Closing docs returned: 12/7/2021 (seller took a while to return their documents)
> Closing: 1/3/2022
> Deed recorded: 1/5/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 1/13/2022
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total: 70 days and counting...
> 
> Last step


Hopefully I'll get my email tomorrow since the deed was recorded same day!


----------



## smmora

Update
Home Resort: SSR
Broker: DVC store
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 12/6/2021
Offer accepted: 12/6/2021 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 12/7/2021 (1 days)
Passed ROFR: 1/3/2022 (27 days)
Closing docs received: 1/12/2022 (checked 1/12, they said originally sent 1/5 - I never received) (9 days)
Closing docs returned: 1/12/2022 (Buyer - wire sent same day - Sellers docs in transit via FedEX) (0 days)
Closing: 1/13/2022 (1 days)
Deed recorded: 1/14/2022 (1 days)
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account


Total days so far: 39


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

Home Resort: AKV
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company:Mason
Offer made:12/24/2021
Offer accepted:12/27/2021
Sent to ROFR:12/28/2021
Passed ROFR:01/13/2022
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total: 20 days ...


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

just received my closing docs for my first accepted resale contract.  has anyone used a mobile/video notary for these packets or do you have to seek one out at the bank or somewhere local to complete? I'm supposed to be getting on a plane in about 3 hours headed to WDW if this frigid weather doesn't get in my way.  I hate to hold up the process but I don't have the time to find an in person notary today.


----------



## DonMacGregor

StacyLovesDisney said:


> just received my closing docs for my first accepted resale contract.  has anyone used a mobile/video notary for these packets or do you have to seek one out at the bank or somewhere local to complete? I'm supposed to be getting on a plane in about 3 hours headed to WDW if this frigid weather doesn't get in my way.  I hate to hold up the process but I don't have the time to find an in person notary today.


You can usually find a notary at most UPS Stores. 

I thought buyers on resale contracts didn't need to notarize anything (unless you are financing?).


----------



## smmora

DonMacGregor said:


> You can usually find a notary at most UPS Stores.
> 
> I thought buyers on resale contracts didn't need to notarize anything (unless you are financing?).


I didn't for the SSR I just did, but I need to notarize for the Aulani I'm doing


----------



## DonMacGregor

smmora said:


> I didn't for the SSR I just did, but I need to notarize for the Aulani I'm doing


Ah yes, Hawaii...The price of Paradise.

I'd call your closest UPS store. They can notarize and either scan and email or express envelope the docs for you right there.


----------



## KPeterso

StacyLovesDisney said:


> just received my closing docs for my first accepted resale contract.  has anyone used a mobile/video notary for these packets or do you have to seek one out at the bank or somewhere local to complete? I'm supposed to be getting on a plane in about 3 hours headed to WDW if this frigid weather doesn't get in my way.  I hate to hold up the process but I don't have the time to find an in person notary today.



As a buyer, I have never had to have any of my buyer closing papers notarized. Mine were all cash though, so maybe if you have financing it has to be? I would not worry too much of waiting a few extra days to get the papers signed.


----------



## JKitch

I used Notarize and it was quick and simple. Their videos walking through the process were basically exactly what the experience was like. The only issue I could see is that on your end everyone needs to be in the same room, you, any cosigner, and the witnesses they can't just be on another computer and virtually call into the call. They are also practically 24/7 I think or at least they have very long hours I know I did mine at like 10PM my time. I think it was like $30 + $10 for each additional stamp.


----------



## KPeterso

KPeterso said:


> Updated.... Deed recorded. Hoping for contract to show up in my account and points to be loaded quickly. Looking to book for September at the 7 month window and need the extra points for the 1 bedroom that I want.
> 
> Home Resort: SSR
> Broker: www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason (Marcelo)
> Offer made: 11/18/21
> Offer accepted: 11/18/21
> Sent to ROFR: 11/19/21
> Passed ROFR: 12/9/21
> Closing docs received: 12/15/21
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 12/24/21. Money wired 12/29.
> Closing: 12/31/21
> Deed recorded: 1/4/22
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total: 47 days and counting
> offer to ROFR passing: 21 days



final update! Points all loaded in plenty of time to book September at the 7 month mark.

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason (Marcelo)
Offer made: 11/18/21
Offer accepted: 11/18/21
Sent to ROFR: 11/19/21
Passed ROFR: 12/9/21
Closing docs received: 12/15/21
Closing docs returned (buyer): 12/24/21. Money wired 12/29.
Closing: 12/31/21
Deed recorded: 1/4/22
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 1/13/22
Points in account: 1/17/22

Days Total: 60 days
offer to ROFR passing: 21 days


----------



## Lorana

*Updated*: Somebody is working today, as points were not there this morning, but appeared this afternoon!
(Also I tried chat on Friday, and the CM on chat told me they couldn't load points via chat and I needed to call.)

Home Resort: Copper Creek Villas (CCV)
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 11/09/2021
Offer accepted: 11/11/2021 (2 days)
Sent to ROFR: 11/17/2021 (6 days)
Passed ROFR: 12/08/2021 (21 days)
Estoppel Received: 12/08/2021 (0 days)
Closing docs received: 12/08/2021 (0 days)
Closing docs returned: 12/08/2021 (0 days)
Seller returned closing docs: 12/27/2021 (19 days)
Closing: 12/29/2021 (2 days)
Deed recorded: 1/3/2022 (5 days)
Contract Showing on Membership: 1/9/2022 (11 days)
Points in account: 1/17/2022

Days Total: 69 days
offer made to ROFR passing: 29 days
ROFR passing to closing: 21 days (26 days if counting to when deed is recorded)
closing to points in account: 19 days


----------



## DonMacGregor

*Update:*

Home Resort: Boulder Ridge
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/27/21
Offer accepted:12/27/21
Sent to ROFR:12/30/21
Passed ROFR: 1/14/22
Estoppel Issued: 1/14/22
Closing docs received: 1/17/22
Closing docs returned buyer:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total:
Offer made to ROFR passing: 18 (including holidays)
ROFR passing to closing:
Closing to points in account:


----------



## Kcasey02

Did you follow up with Magic Vacation Title to get your docs turned around so fast? Anxious to get ours and we got our ROFR decision the same day you did  Hoping we’re next in line! 


DonMacGregor said:


> *Update:*
> 
> Home Resort: Boulder Ridge
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 12/27/21
> Offer accepted:12/27/21
> Sent to ROFR:12/30/21
> Passed ROFR: 1/14/22
> Closing docs received: 1/17/22
> Closing docs returned buyer:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


----------



## JKitch

Final Upadte:


Home Resort: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/4/21
Offer accepted: 11/4/21
Sent to ROFR: 11/5/21
Passed ROFR: 11/19/21
Estoppel rec'd: 11/19/21
Closing docs received: 12/7/2021
Closing docs returned: 12/7/2021 (seller took a while to return their documents)
Closing: 1/3/2022
Deed recorded: 1/5/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 1/13/2022
Points in account: 1/18/2022

Days Total: 75 days
Offer made to ROFR passing: 15 days
ROFR passing to closing: 45 days (the sellers took a while to return their documents)
Closing to points in account: 16 days


Tried chatting to get the points added but the CM said I could try calling and wouldn't add them. Either way pretty quick considering the long weekend and all.

Well now to book some vacations with all my loaded points


----------



## DonMacGregor

Kcasey02 said:


> Did you follow up with Magic Vacation Title to get your docs turned around so fast? Anxious to get ours and we got our ROFR decision the same day you did ☺ Hoping we’re next in line!


I always gently lean on anyone I’m paying a fee to provide a service. Not rude or overbearing, just a friendly “Hey, when can I expect to see XXXX?”


----------



## Kcasey02

You’ve inspired me to follow up earlier than I thought I would  Just emailed now!


DonMacGregor said:


> I always gently lean on anyone I’m paying a fee to provide a service. Not rude or overbearing, just a friendly “Hey, when can I expect to see XXXX?”


----------



## DonMacGregor

Kcasey02 said:


> You’ve inspired me to follow up earlier than I thought I would  Just emailed now!


Good luck!


----------



## LadybugsMum

I'm just waiting for my contract to appear


----------



## Kcasey02

Apparently, the person handling our paperwork is out sick until next week and they have our closing already scheduled for mid March! I was hoping we would close within 3-4 weeks. 

To say I’m disappointed is an understatement — especially after looking at other time frames from others on this thread. I emailed back to share that frustration and request a different closing agent — am I being unreasonable? Thanks for any feedback, I’m new to this!


DonMacGregor said:


> Good luck!


----------



## hhisc16

After buying 2 resale contracts in 2021, we bought a small add on contract at our home resort (HHI) direct while at WDW in Dec.
The paper work came in the mail as literally paper. We had to sign and send back to lawyer (SC laws).
Points are in our account, but closing is not until later this month for some reason.
Thought it was interesting to see the experience as our first two contracts were resale and our direct add on was the only "paper" copy of everything!


----------



## wdw4rfam

Home Resort: OKW
BrokerDVCstore/ Timeshare store
Title Company:Mason
Offer made:11/4
Offer accepted:11/4
Sent to ROFR:11/16
Passed ROFR:12/12
Closing docs received:12/28
Closing docs returned:12/30 buyer, 1/14 seller
Closing:1/18
Deed recorded:1/19
Contract Showing on Membership 1/28
Points in account:


----------



## KPeterso

Kcasey02 said:


> Apparently, the person handling our paperwork is out sick until next week and they have our closing already scheduled for mid March! I was hoping we would close within 3-4 weeks.
> 
> To say I’m disappointed is an understatement — especially after looking at other time frames from others on this thread. I emailed back to share that frustration and request a different closing agent — am I being unreasonable? Thanks for any feedback, I’m new to this!



It will most likely close long before March. My contract lists a close by date of 1/27 and I closed on 12/31 and points are already in my account as of yesterday. So closed almost a month early (and might have closed sooner if I had moved my money around my accounts a little sooner than I did - thought I had another week or so before I would get closing papers).


----------



## Kcasey02

That’s great to hear! I think things just moved sooo quickly (much faster than I expected) so hearing March felt so far out! I spoke with the title company and they were so kind — sounds like it will close much earlier than that too! To be honest, I’m looking at other potential contracts (as my husband laughs!) and hearing from Disney so quick on ROFR got me very excited to close the loop on this first one! 




KPeterso said:


> It will most likely close long before March. My contract lists a close by date of 1/27 and I closed on 12/31 and points are already in my account as of yesterday. So closed almost a month early (and might have closed sooner if I had moved my money around my accounts a little sooner than I did - thought I had another week or so before I would get closing papers).


----------



## DonMacGregor

Kcasey02 said:


> Apparently, the person handling our paperwork is out sick until next week and they have our closing already scheduled for mid March! I was hoping we would close within 3-4 weeks.
> 
> To say I’m disappointed is an understatement — especially after looking at other time frames from others on this thread. I emailed back to share that frustration and request a different closing agent — am I being unreasonable? Thanks for any feedback, I’m new to this!


They always list the closing date well out to allow for paperwork to return and funding to complete. It can and will close much sooner than that.


----------



## WxKristin

Home Resort: Copper Creek Villas (CCV)
Broker: https://www.*************.com
Title Company: Mason Title (Marcello)
Offer made: 12/09/2021
Offer accepted: 12/10/2021 (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 12/10/2021 (0 days)
Passed ROFR: 1/05/2022 (26 days)
Estoppel Received: ???
Closing docs received: 1/06/2022 (1 day)
Closing docs returned: 1/07/2022 (1 day)
Seller returned closing docs: still waiting (had injury and unable to get to notary)
Closing: expected 2/03/2022
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total: --
offer made to ROFR passing: 27 days
ROFR passing to closing: 28 days
closing to points in account:


----------



## MickeyMice

Final:

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/10/21
Offer accepted: 11/11/21
Sent to ROFR: 11/15/21
Passed ROFR: 12/6/21
Estoppel received: 12/6/21
Closing docs received: 12/15/21
Closing docs returned (buyer): 12/16/21
Closing docs returned (seller): unknown
Funds wired: 12/17/21
Closing: 12/21/21
Deed recorded: 12/29/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 1/13/22
Points in account: 1/17/22

41 days from offer to closing, then 28 days from closing to points available (this was inflated by the holidays, plus my original deed had to be corrected, which cost a few days last week)


----------



## Kcasey02

Thank you! Newbie mistake on my part, I think  I was taking everything too literally! Thankfully they were very kind and explained how it works to me.

Fingers crossed things keeping moving soon!




DonMacGregor said:


> They always list the closing date well out to allow for paperwork to return and funding to complete. It can and will close much sooner than that.


----------



## littlemichelle16

So I got my activation code. When will I get my member ID?


----------



## smmora

LadybugsMum said:


> I'm just waiting for my contract to appear


me too ..... it's so hard to wait


----------



## ivieanne

LadybugsMum said:


> I'm just waiting for my contract to appear


Same! Our deed was recorded the same week as you!


----------



## DonMacGregor

Update:

Home Resort: Boulder Ridge
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/27/21
Offer accepted:12/27/21
Sent to ROFR:12/30/21
Passed ROFR: 1/14/22
Estoppel Issued: 1/14/22
Closing docs received: 1/17/22
Closing docs returned buyer: 1/19/22
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total:
Offer made to ROFR passing: 18 (including holidays)
ROFR passing to closing:
Closing to points in account:


----------



## DonMacGregor

Kcasey02 said:


> Apparently, the person handling our paperwork is out sick until next week and they have our closing already scheduled for mid March! I was hoping we would close within 3-4 weeks.


Same agent here. She’ll be back the 26th, but they’ll still run paperwork that comes in.


----------



## Lorana

Starting this in the hopes that doing so means I'll get my closing docs today, LOL.

Home Resort: Animal Kingdom Lodge (AKV)
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 12/15/2021
Offer accepted: 12/17/2021 (2 days)
Sent to ROFR: 12/26/2021 (9 days)
Passed ROFR: 1/13/2022 (18 days)
Estoppel Received: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

Days Total: 35 days and counting...
offer made to ROFR passing: 29 days
ROFR passing to closing: 6 days and counting...
closing to points in account:


----------



## 4vrdreamin

Home Resort: Boulder Ridge
Broker: The DVC store
Title Company: Mason Title (Marcelo)
Offer made: 12/15/2021
Offer accepted: 12/15/2021
Sent to ROFR: 12/15/2021
Passed ROFR: 01/12/2022
Closing docs received: 01/12/2022
Closing docs returned: 01/12/2022
Closing docs returned by seller:
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Lorana

4vrdreamin said:


> Home Resort: Boulder Ridge
> Broker: The DVC store
> Title Company: Mason Title (Marcelo)
> Offer made: 12/15/2021
> Offer accepted: 12/15/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 12/15/2021
> Passed ROFR: 01/12/2022
> Closing docs received: 01/12/2022
> Closing docs returned: 01/12/2022
> Closing docs returned by seller:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


I’m a little jealous you already have your closing docs!  I’ve never had such a long delay since passing ROFR and getting closing docs.


----------



## 4vrdreamin

Lorana said:


> I’m a little jealous you already have your closing docs!  I’ve never had such a long delay since passing ROFR and getting closing docs.


I'm a little jealous of your DVC portfolio!


----------



## bbcapps

Home Resort: Boardwalk
Broker:  dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason (Marcello)
Offer made: 11/26/2021
Offer accepted: 11/26/21
Sent to ROFR: 11/27/2021
Passed ROFR: 12/16/2021
Closing docs received:  12/29/21 (we never received them from Mason.. luckily dvcstore forwarded the email to us, dates on the documents were 12/24)
Closing docs returned: 12/30/21
Closing: 1/18/2022 (I emailed mason on the 17th for an update just being curious)
Deed recorded: 1/19/22
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 1/28/22
Points in account: 1/29/22

Days Total: 56 and counting 
Final Total:  64!

super anxious to get the Disney email to book our first trip on points 

No better time than to get that e-mail while we were in Disney this weekend. Now to book our first trip without our daughter so we can truly enjoy EPCOT


----------



## gregskellington

Anyone had luck getting points loaded quickly with a call or anything? My new contract is showing now but no points. It has points expiring at the end of March so times a wasting. And of course there's a room available at my home resort right now four weeks out


----------



## CaptainAmerica

gregskellington said:


> Anyone had luck getting points loaded quickly with a call or anything? My new contract is showing now but no points. It has points expiring at the end of March so times a wasting. And of course there's a room available at my home resort right now four weeks out


I'll let you know in 47 minutes (estimated).


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Home Resort: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 11/12
Offer accepted: 11/12
Sent to ROFR: 11/12
Passed ROFR: 12/2 (offer + 21)
Closing docs received: 12/15 (offer + 34)
Closing docs returned: 12/15 buyer, 1/3 seller (offer + 53)
Closing: 1/5 (offer + 55)
Deed recorded: 1/6 (offer + 56)
Contract Showing on Membership: 1/21 (offer + 71)
Points in account: Standing by


----------



## disneyforsix

Lorana said:


> Starting this in the hopes that doing so means I'll get my closing docs today, LOL.



Do you have a delayed closing?  I had 2 contracts going through about the same time, and the one with the delayed closing, I didn't get docs until about 1 week before the close by date.  The other one I got them pretty much same day as ROFR was waived.  I think someone said they had to account for all the points being used, or something like that.  

Hope you get your docs soon


----------



## LadybugsMum

gregskellington said:


> Anyone had luck getting points loaded quickly with a call or anything? My new contract is showing now but no points. It has points expiring at the end of March so times a wasting. And of course there's a room available at my home resort right now four weeks out



When did the contract show up? If it's been 24 hours, I'd go ahead and call.


----------



## Lorana

disneyforsix said:


> Do you have a delayed closing?  I had 2 contracts going through about the same time, and the one with the delayed closing, I didn't get docs until about 1 week before the close by date.  The other one I got them pretty much same day as ROFR was waived.  I think someone said they had to account for all the points being used, or something like that.
> 
> Hope you get your docs soon


I do not!  I usually receive closing docs within a day or two of passing ROFR. www.dvcstore.com told me to “expect closing docs in 3-4 weeks” which seemed odd. I’m guessing Disney did not issue estoppel at the same time as passing my contract.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

gregskellington said:


> Anyone had luck getting points loaded quickly with a call or anything? My new contract is showing now but no points. It has points expiring at the end of March so times a wasting. And of course there's a room available at my home resort right now four weeks out


Update: The woman I spoke to was very helpful.  She said there was nothing they could do on THE DAY that the contract first shows up in your account, since there some kind of overnight processing that needs to happen, but that I could call back tomorrow and they should be able to put the points in the account if they're not there already.  So this is in line with the "24 hours" guidance that @LadybugsMum provided.


----------



## gregskellington

CaptainAmerica said:


> Update: The woman I spoke to was very helpful.  She said there was nothing they could do on THE DAY that the contract first shows up in your account, since there some kind of overnight processing that needs to happen, but that I could call back tomorrow and they should be able to put the points in the account if they're not there already.  So this is in line with the "24 hours" guidance that @LadybugsMum provided.



Thank you for your service. I noped right off that call when they gave me a 90 minute wait time. Thanks @LadybugsMum too!!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Glad to help!

Now, if I could only get my newest contract to show up. Sigh.


----------



## littlemichelle16

CaptainAmerica said:


> Update: The woman I spoke to was very helpful.  She said there was nothing they could do on THE DAY that the contract first shows up in your account, since there some kind of overnight processing that needs to happen, but that I could call back tomorrow and they should be able to put the points in the account if they're not there already.  So this is in line with the "24 hours" guidance that @LadybugsMum provided.


I called on the 19th (24 hours after I got ID) and they were able to load my banked points and could see my allocated (current use year points) but they couldn't get them to load. She sent it to IT and it still isn't fixed so I can't book my August trip yet! I hope you have better luck than I did. She was very nice and the technology is an issue!


----------



## PaulW08

PaulW08 said:


> Home Resort: Polynesian Villas & Bungalows (PVB)
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: Mason Title Co.
> Offer made: 11/25/2021
> Offer accepted: 11/26/2021 (1 day)
> Sent to ROFR: 12/2/2021 (6 days)
> Passed ROFR: 1/5/2022 (34 days)
> Estoppel Received: 1/5/2022 (0 days)
> Closing docs received: 1/5/2022 (0 days)
> Closing docs returned: 1/6/2022 (1 day)
> Seller returned closing docs: 1/11/2022 (5 days)
> Closing: 1/12/2022 (1 day)
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total: 47 days and counting
> offer made to ROFR passing: 41 days
> ROFR passing to closing: 7 days
> closing to points in account:



Update:
Home Resort: Polynesian Villas & Bungalows (PVB)
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason Title Co.
Offer made: 11/25/2021
Offer accepted: 11/26/2021 (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 12/2/2021 (6 days)
Passed ROFR: 1/5/2022 (34 days)
Estoppel Received: 1/5/2022 (0 days)
Closing docs received: 1/5/2022 (0 days)
Closing docs returned: 1/6/2022 (1 day)
Seller returned closing docs: 1/11/2022 (5 days)
Closing: 1/12/2022 (1 day)
Deed recorded: 1/12/2022 (0 days)
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 1/22/2022 (10 days)
Points in account:

Days Total: 59 days and counting
offer made to ROFR passing: 41 days
ROFR passing to closing: 7 days
Closing to points in account: 

I can see the end in sight!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Done.

Home Resort: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 11/12
Offer accepted: 11/12
Sent to ROFR: 11/12
Passed ROFR: 12/2 (offer + 21)
Closing docs received: 12/15 (offer + 34)
Closing docs returned: 12/15 buyer, 1/3 seller (offer + 53)
Closing: 1/5 (offer + 55)
Deed recorded: 1/6 (offer + 56)
Contract Showing on Membership: 1/21 (offer + 71)
Points in account: 1/22 (offer + 72)


----------



## PaulW08

CaptainAmerica said:


> Done.
> 
> Home Resort: Animal Kingdom Villas
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 11/12
> Offer accepted: 11/12
> Sent to ROFR: 11/12
> Passed ROFR: 12/2 (offer + 21)
> Closing docs received: 12/15 (offer + 34)
> Closing docs returned: 12/15 buyer, 1/3 seller (offer + 53)
> Closing: 1/5 (offer + 55)
> Deed recorded: 1/6 (offer + 56)
> Contract Showing on Membership: 1/21 (offer + 71)
> Points in account: 1/22 (offer + 72)



Nice! Did you have to call back or did the points just show up the next day?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

PaulW08 said:


> Nice! Did you have to call back or did the points just show up the next day?


I called.  The first person I spoke to couldn't do it, but she knew what needed to be done, so she set me on hold for a bit and talked to some other department, and they put it through.


----------



## LadybugsMum

PaulW08 said:


> Update:
> Home Resort: Polynesian Villas & Bungalows (PVB)
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: Mason Title Co.
> Offer made: 11/25/2021
> Offer accepted: 11/26/2021 (1 day)
> Sent to ROFR: 12/2/2021 (6 days)
> Passed ROFR: 1/5/2022 (34 days)
> Estoppel Received: 1/5/2022 (0 days)
> Closing docs received: 1/5/2022 (0 days)
> Closing docs returned: 1/6/2022 (1 day)
> Seller returned closing docs: 1/11/2022 (5 days)
> Closing: 1/12/2022 (1 day)
> Deed recorded: 1/12/2022 (0 days)
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 1/22/2022 (10 days)
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total: 59 days and counting
> offer made to ROFR passing: 41 days
> ROFR passing to closing: 7 days
> Closing to points in account:
> 
> I can see the end in sight!


My deed wa recorded the same day; so hopefully the contract will show up soon.


----------



## PaulW08

LadybugsMum said:


> My deed wa recorded the same day; so hopefully the contract will show up soon.


Fingers crossed for you! When it didn’t happen Friday I was thinking next week.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Thanks @PaulW08! It’s showing on my account now!

I’ll call Monday to get my points loaded so I can update my Christmas trip studio to a 2 bdrm. 


Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 11/21/2021
Offer accepted: 11/21/2021
Sent to ROFR: 11/23/2021
Passed ROFR: 12/16/2021
Estoppel received:??
Closing docs received:01/06/2022
Closing docs returned:01/07/2022
Seller's closing docs returned: 01/10/2022
Funds wired: 01/12/2022
Closing: 01/12/2022
Deed recorded: 01/12/2022
Contract Showing on Membership: 01/22/2022
Points in account:

Days Total: 61 so far...


----------



## LadybugsMum

I called right at 9am and MS got my points loaded!


Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 11/21/2021
Offer accepted: 11/21/2021
Sent to ROFR: 11/23/2021
Passed ROFR: 12/16/2021
Estoppel received:??
Closing docs received:01/06/2022
Closing docs returned:01/07/2022
Seller's closing docs returned: 01/10/2022
Funds wired: 01/12/2022
Closing: 01/12/2022
Deed recorded: 01/12/2022
Contract Showing on Membership: 01/22/2022
Points in account: 01/24/2022 (called MS to load)

Days Total: 63


----------



## PaulW08

So for science's sake, I'm going to see how long it takes for MS to load my points without contacting them since I don't need them right away.


----------



## LadybugsMum

PaulW08 said:


> So for science's sake, I'm going to see how long it takes for MS to load my points without contacting them since I don't need them right away.


I needed my points for Dec 2022; so waiting wasn't really an option as my choices were rapidly diminishing.


----------



## tripphuff

I had a resale contract finally show up on my account Saturday around 11:00 a.m.  I called MS on Saturday and was told they could not load the points and that the points should be available by the end of this week. 

After reading the info in this thread about the 24 hr rule, I called yesterday (Sunday) around noon and BOOM they loaded the points and I was able to use them immediately.


----------



## BrianLo

Probably stupid question, but what does it mean to have 'points loaded'? 

I bought a stripped Dec UY SSR contract. Got the DVC member profile today, I see the contract, there obviously aren't available points to use, but the annual allotment of points seems all correct and listed correctly on my member profile.


----------



## DaveNan

BrianLo said:


> Probably stupid question, but what does it mean to have 'points loaded'?
> 
> I bought a stripped Dec UY SSR contract. Got the DVC member profile today, I see the contract, there obviously aren't available points to use, but the annual allotment of points seems all correct and listed correctly on my member profile.


It means the points and current situation (2021, 2022, and 2023) points are reflected on the dashboard.  Sometimes the contract will show on the dashboard when it is first loaded, but have 0 points available the next 2 years.  Even on a stripped contract, you should see 1/2 of the 2022 points (excluding maybe if you are Jan UY) and all of the 2023 points.  Before the points are loaded, it shows 0 points available on the dashboard, even for 2 years out.


----------



## Tbella

My new contract closed today. In the email, Mason title gave me the timeline. It says the recorded deed will go out by regular mail within 2-3 business days. Is this normal? I am seeing on others timelines that many had their deed recorded the next day.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Tbella said:


> My new contract closed today. In the email, Mason title gave me the timeline. It says the recorded deed will go out by regular mail within 2-3 business days. Is this normal? I am seeing on others timelines that many had their deed recorded the next day.


They will record it electronically immediately, and send out the hard copy of the recorded deed to you in a few days.


----------



## Divaofdisney

Home Resort: Riviera Resort
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Title Company
Offer made: 1/6/22
Offer accepted: 1/6/22
Sent to ROFR: 1/11/22
Passed ROFR:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Tbella

DonMacGregor said:


> They will record it electronically immediately, and send out the hard copy of the recorded deed to you in a few days.



Thank you for clarifying!


----------



## Lorana

Lorana said:


> Starting this in the hopes that doing so means I'll get my closing docs today, LOL.
> 
> Home Resort: Animal Kingdom Lodge (AKV)
> Broker: www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 12/15/2021
> Offer accepted: 12/17/2021 (2 days)
> Sent to ROFR: 12/26/2021 (9 days)
> Passed ROFR: 1/13/2022 (18 days)
> Estoppel Received:
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total: 35 days and counting...
> offer made to ROFR passing: 29 days
> ROFR passing to closing: 6 days and counting...
> closing to points in account:


This wait to get closing docs is more torturous than the ROFR wait!  Is it usual for www.dvcstore.com to delay in issuing closing docs?  I'm now on Day 12 since passing ROFR.  6 more days and I'll have been waiting for closing docs as long as it took to pass ROFR.  I try to tell myself to be patient; after all, I passed ROFR in only 18 days.


----------



## smmora

Lorana said:


> This wait to get closing docs is more torturous than the ROFR wait!  Is it usual for www.dvcstore.com to delay in issuing closing docs?  I'm now on Day 12 since passing ROFR.  6 more days and I'll have been waiting for closing docs as long as it took to pass ROFR.  I try to tell myself to be patient; after all, I passed ROFR in only 18 days.


I had to contact Mason, and when they did they said "we sent them last week", they resent and I got them immediately


----------



## wdw4rfam

smmora said:


> I had to contact Mason, and when they did they said "we sent them last week", they resent and I got them immediately


Funny, I got the same answer last month after waiting 2 weeks and calling


----------



## Kcasey02

Home Resort: Boulder Ridge 
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title 
Offer made: 12/27/2021
Offer accepted: 12/28/2021
Sent to ROFR: 12/31/2021
Passed ROFR: 1/14/2022 (also Estoppel)
Closing docs received: 1/19/2022
Closing docs returned: 1/20/2022
Closing: 1/25/2022
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:

The staff at both DVC Resale Market and Magic Vacation Title were great and very patient with us being new to this!

Our deed was sent to the county for recording today. Can anyone share how to check that it actually was recorded? 

I’m also wondering how long it’ll take us to get set up as we’re new members. Hmmm…


----------



## wdw4rfam

So when people are calling to get points loaded after waiting the 24 hours....do you hit member services, accounting, or what? Who does this for you?


----------



## smmora

Update

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: DVC store
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 12/6/2021
Offer accepted: 12/6/2021 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 12/7/2021 (1 days)
Passed ROFR: 1/3/2022 (27 days)
Closing docs received: 1/12/2022 (checked 1/12, they said originally sent 1/5 - I never received) (9 days)
Closing docs returned: 1/12/2022 (Buyer - wire sent same day - Sellers docs in transit via FedEX) (0 days)
Closing: 1/13/2022 (1 days)
Deed recorded: 1/14/2022 (1 days)
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 1/25 (11 days)
Points in account


Total days so far: 50


----------



## LadybugsMum

wdw4rfam said:


> So when people are calling to get points loaded after waiting the 24 hours....do you hit member services, accounting, or what? Who does this for you?



You call MS for that.


----------



## wdw4rfam

LadybugsMum said:


> You call MS for that.


Thanks


----------



## KVacc

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'll let you know in 47 minutes (estimated).


Do you have to call to get your points loaded for a resale contract or will they show up eventually?


----------



## tripphuff

KVacc said:


> Do you have to call to get your points loaded for a resale contract or will they show up eventually?



They'll show up eventually.  In my experience, about 10-14 days after the contract first shows up in your account.


----------



## smmora

Update

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: DVC store
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 12/6/2021
Offer accepted: 12/6/2021 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 12/7/2021 (1 day)
Passed ROFR: 1/3/2022 (27 days)
Closing docs received: 1/12/2022 (checked 1/12, they said originally sent 1/5 - I never received) (9 days)
Closing docs returned: 1/12/2022 (Buyer - wire sent same day - Sellers docs in transit via FedEX) (0 days)
Closing: 1/13/2022 (1 day)
Deed recorded: 1/14/2022 (1 day)
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 1/25 (11 days)
Points in account: 1/25 (1 day) - requested via chat


Total days: 51


----------



## ivieanne

*FINAL UPDATE*

We ended up doing 2 contracts at once. Ironically the second one we added closed and appeared on our account much faster than the first, which ended up being _painfully _long.

Home Resort: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magical Vacation Title
Offer made: 10/14/21
Offer accepted: 10/14/21
Sent to ROFR: 10/20/21
Passed ROFR: 11/9/21
Estoppel received: 11/9/21
Closing docs received: 11/12/21
Closing docs returned: 11/22/21
Seller's closing docs returned: 1/3/22
Funds wired: 11/23/21
Closing: 1/3/22
Deed recorded: 1/10/22
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 1/20/22
Points in account: 1/26/22 (called MS)
*International Seller*
_Note: Our contract below closed and received our membership number before this contract closed, so we added the membership number to the closing documents._

Days Total: 104 days

Home Resort: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magical Vacation Title
Offer made: 10/26/21
Offer accepted: 10/26/21
Sent to ROFR: 10/28/21
Passed ROFR: 11/16/21
Estoppel received: 11/16/21
Closing docs received: 11/19/21
Closing docs returned: 11/22/21
Seller's closing docs returned: Unknown
Funds wired: 11/23/21
Closing: 12/17/21
Deed recorded: 12/22/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 1/4/22
Points in account: 1/5/22 (chatted with MS)
*International Seller*

Days Total: 69 days


----------



## DonMacGregor

*Update:*

Home Resort: Boulder Ridge
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/27/21
Offer accepted:12/27/21
Sent to ROFR:12/30/21
Passed ROFR: 1/14/22
Estoppel Issued: 1/14/22
Closing docs received: 1/17/22
Closing docs returned buyer: 1/19/22
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total:
Offer made to ROFR passing: 18 (including holidays)
ROFR passing to closing:
Closing to points in account: 

*Still* waiting for seller to return closing docs. On day 10 now, and apparently radio silence from the seller (selling agent and title agent have been unable to contact). Beginning to get a bit irritated, as I am the one with skin in the game (deposit, etc.). Not even an "I'm having trouble finding a notary".


----------



## BrianLo

Kcasey02 said:


> I’m also wondering how long it’ll take us to get set up as we’re new members. Hmmm…



Exact same combo of broker and title agent as you (also agreed they were great), a couple weeks ahead. Contract closed on the 11th and I received my new membership details on the 24th via email, with no heckling on my part.

It seems we are both on a sub-50 day timeframe. 44 days for my offer to logging into DVC for the first time (+mine included the full holidays).


----------



## Divaofdisney

*UPDATE: 1/26/22*

Home Resort: Riviera Resort
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Title Company
Offer made: 1/6/22
Offer accepted: 1/6/22
Sent to ROFR: 1/11/22
Passed ROFR: 1/26/22
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## carseatguru

Final update from a seller's standpoint:

Home Resort: Polynesian
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/5/21
Offer accepted: 11/5/21
Sent to ROFR: 11/6/21
Passed ROFR: 11/19/21
Estoppel rec'd: 11/19/21
Closing docs received: 12/1/21
Closing docs returned: 12/1/21
Closing: 1/6/22 (delayed due to reservation)
Deed recorded: 1/10/22
Contract transferred to buyer: 1/19/22
Funds sent to seller: 1/25/22
Funds received: 1/26/22

Days Total: 82


----------



## Brandon4Bama

First time posting here. This is our first DVC contract!

Home Resort: Bay Lake Tower
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/9/2022
Offer accepted: 1/9/2022
Sent to ROFR: 1/10/2022
Passed ROFR: 1/26/2022
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned buyer:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## carseatguru

Final update  


Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/16/21
Offer accepted: 11/16/21
Sent to ROFR: 11/22/21
Passed ROFR: 12/15/21
Closing docs received: 12/23/21
Closing docs returned: 1/11/22 (delayed due to holidays/illness)
Closing: 1/13/22
Deed recorded: 1/18/22
Contract Showing on Membership: 1/27/22
Points in account: 1/27/22

Days Total: 72


----------



## jcardin3

Update:


Home Resort: BLT
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/14/21
Offer accepted: 12/14/21
Sent to ROFR: 12/15/21
Passed ROFR: 1/10/22
Closing docs received: 1/27/21
Closing docs returned: 1/28/21
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## wdw4rfam

Contract just showed up on my account, only been 8 days. I know I have to wait 24 hours to call. So since tomorrow  is Saturday, do you think we will still be able to call and get them added? It’s going to kill me if I have to wait until Monday


----------



## LadybugsMum

wdw4rfam said:


> Contract just showed up on my account, only been 8 days. I know I have to wait 24 hours to call. So since tomorrow  is Saturday, do you think we will still be able to call and get them added? It’s going to kill me if I have to wait until Monday


You can call tomorrow. MS works weekends.


----------



## Kjdisney

Home Resort: BW
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/6
Offer accepted: 12/7
Sent to ROFR: 12/8
Passed ROFR: 1/4
Estoppel rec’d: 1/4
Closing doc’s received: 1/7
Closing doc’s returned: 1/7 Buyer, 1/12 seller
Closing: 1/13
Deed recorded: 1/18
Contract Showing on Membership: 1/27
Points in Account: 1/28 (after Chat with MS)

Days total: 53


First Booking: 1/28!  The whole process of purchasing is very easy and much quicker than anticipated.  Actually too easy, as I am already searching for another contract!

This forum and all who contribute really was so helpful!  I thank you all for the different perspectives in what to purchase and taking away the mystery of how to purchase!


----------



## smmora

Home Resort: AUL
Broker: https://www.****************.com/dvc-resale-experts-listings/
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 12/30/2021
Offer accepted: 12/30/2021 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 12/31/2021 (1 days)
Passed ROFR: 1/14/2022 (14 days)
Closing docs received: 1/27 (13 days)
Closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account

Days Total so far: 28 days


----------



## tripphuff

wdw4rfam said:


> Contract just showed up on my account, only been 8 days. I know I have to wait 24 hours to call. So since tomorrow  is Saturday, do you think we will still be able to call and get them added? It’s going to kill me if I have to wait until Monday



I can confirm MS will load them on the weekend if you call, just be sure you've waited the 24 hours.  I called last Sunday and they loaded them.  I jumped the gun and called the day before (Saturday, same day contract showed) and they couldn't do it.


----------



## wdw4rfam

tripphuff said:


> I can confirm MS will load them on the weekend if you call, just be sure you've waited the 24 hours.  I called last Sunday and they loaded them.  I jumped the gun and called the day before (Saturday, same day contract showed) and they couldn't do it.


Definitely popped up around 9:30 this morning. I checked at 9:00 and again around 10 because I’m stalking for a night to add on to a trip and the contract just appeared in between there. So I will call tomorrow


----------



## wdw4rfam

Home Resort: OKW
BrokerDVCstore/ Timeshare store
Title Company:Mason
Offer made:11/4
Offer accepted:11/4
Sent to ROFR:11/16
Passed ROFR:12/12
Closing docs received:12/28
Closing docs returned:12/30 buyer, 1/14 seller
Closing:1/18
Deed recorded:1/19
Contract showing: 1/28 (existing member)
Points in account:1/29

I was on phone with MS to get points loaded when they magically appeared this morning.


----------



## PaulW08

PaulW08 said:


> Update:
> Home Resort: Polynesian Villas & Bungalows (PVB)
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: Mason Title Co.
> Offer made: 11/25/2021
> Offer accepted: 11/26/2021 (1 day)
> Sent to ROFR: 12/2/2021 (6 days)
> Passed ROFR: 1/5/2022 (34 days)
> Estoppel Received: 1/5/2022 (0 days)
> Closing docs received: 1/5/2022 (0 days)
> Closing docs returned: 1/6/2022 (1 day)
> Seller returned closing docs: 1/11/2022 (5 days)
> Closing: 1/12/2022 (1 day)
> Deed recorded: 1/12/2022 (0 days)
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 1/22/2022 (10 days)
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total: 59 days and counting
> offer made to ROFR passing: 41 days
> ROFR passing to closing: 7 days
> Closing to points in account:
> 
> I can see the end in sight!




Final Update:
Home Resort: Polynesian Villas & Bungalows (PVB)
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason Title Co.
Offer made: 11/25/2021
Offer accepted: 11/26/2021 (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 12/2/2021 (6 days)
Passed ROFR: 1/5/2022 (34 days)
Estoppel Received: 1/5/2022 (0 days)
Closing docs received: 1/5/2022 (0 days)
Closing docs returned: 1/6/2022 (1 day)
Seller returned closing docs: 1/11/2022 (5 days)
Closing: 1/12/2022 (1 day)
Deed recorded: 1/12/2022 (0 days)
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 1/22/2022 (10 days)
Points in account: 1/29/2022 (7 days)

Days Total: 65 days
offer made to ROFR passing: 41 days
ROFR passing to closing: 7 days
Closing to points in account: 17 days

So it took 7 days to get my points added without calling or chatting.


----------



## KVacc

PaulW08 said:


> So it took 7 days to get my points added without calling or chatting.


That's good to know!


----------



## lgalexander

If you are a new member who bought resale, did Disney email you your new member information or send the information in the mail? We closed last week as I’m just wondering. Thanks!


----------



## Sandisw

Just a reminder it is important to make sure you post a link to a broker so the filter can do its job.


----------



## DonMacGregor

*Update #3:*

Home Resort: Boulder Ridge
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/27/21
Offer accepted:12/27/21
Sent to ROFR:12/30/21
Passed ROFR: 1/14/22
Estoppel Issued: 1/14/22
Closing docs received: 1/17/22
Closing docs returned buyer: 1/19/22
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total:
Offer made to ROFR passing: 18 (including holidays)
ROFR passing to closing:
Closing to points in account:

*Still* waiting for seller to return closing docs. Day 14 now, and the broker has called and left another message with the seller.


----------



## 4vrdreamin

Update:

Home Resort: Boulder Ridge
Broker: The DVC store
Title Company: Mason Title (Marcelo)
Offer made: 12/15/2021
Offer accepted: 12/15/2021
Sent to ROFR: 12/15/2021
Passed ROFR: 01/12/2022
Closing docs received: 01/12/2022
Closing docs returned: 01/12/2022
Closing docs returned by seller: 1/31/2022
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:

This is an International Seller and it seemed to be stalled in customs a few days but closing documents finally arrived today!


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

Home Resort: AKV
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company:Mason
Offer made:12/24/2021
Offer accepted:12/27/2021
Sent to ROFR:12/28/2021
Passed ROFR:01/13/2022
Closing docs received:01/17/2022
Closing docs returned:01/19/2022
Closing:01/25/2022
Deed recorded:01/25/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:


----------



## Lorana

Lorana said:


> This wait to get closing docs is more torturous than the ROFR wait!  Is it usual for www.dvcstore.com to delay in issuing closing docs?  I'm now on Day 12 since passing ROFR.  6 more days and I'll have been waiting for closing docs as long as it took to pass ROFR.  I try to tell myself to be patient; after all, I passed ROFR in only 18 days.


I'm now 19 days since passing ROFR.  Turns out that the title company is waiting for power of attorney docs from the seller (as there are 8 owners and they are not local to each other), so that it can close with only one signature.


----------



## ITGirl50

This is going fast! - UPDATE deed recorded

Home Resort: BLT
DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made:1/5
Offer accepted: 1/5
Sent to ROFR:1/7
Passed ROFR: 1/20
Closing docs received: 1/28
Closing docs returned: 1/31 buyer, 2/1 seller
Closing: 2/1
Deed recorded: 2/3
Contract showing:  (existing member)
Points in account:


----------



## 4vrdreamin

Update #2:


Home Resort: Boulder Ridge
Broker: The DVC store
Title Company: Mason Title (Marcelo)
Offer made: 12/15/2021
Offer accepted: 12/15/2021
Sent to ROFR: 12/15/2021
Passed ROFR: 01/12/2022
Closing docs received: 01/12/2022
Closing docs returned: 01/12/2022
Closing docs returned by seller: 1/31/2022
Closing: 2/1/2022
Deed recorded:2/2/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

8 days since deed was recorded and I’m so anxious about seeing my contract show up…. Waiting is so hard!


----------



## smmora

Update

Home Resort: AUL
Broker: https://www.****************.com/dvc-resale-experts-listings/
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 12/30/2021
Offer accepted: 12/30/2021 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 12/31/2021 (1 days)
Passed ROFR: 1/14/2022 (14 days)
Closing docs received: 1/27/2022 (13 days)
Closing docs returned: 1/31/2022 (4 days)
Closing: 2/3/2022 (1 day)
Deed recorded: 2/4/2022 (1 day)
Contract Showing on Membership (new UY):
Points in account

Days Total so far: 34 days


----------



## 808blessing

Yay!!! That's moving. way to go First Am! Keep it up! ^


----------



## bigorsmall

Home Resort: AKV
Broker: www.Dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
Offer made: 1/8/2022
Offer accepted: 1/9  (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 1/10 (1 day)
Passed ROFR: 1/25 (15 days)
Closing docs received: 1/26 (1 day)
Closing docs returned: 1/26 (0 day)
Closing: 2/2/2022 (5 days)
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Kona Kouple

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
Offer made: 12/16/2021
Offer accepted: 12/16/2021 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 12/17/2021 (1 day)
Passed ROFR: 1/10/2022 (24 days)
Closing docs received: 1/11/2022 (1 day)
Closing docs returned by seller: 1/20/2022 (9 days)
Closing: 1/25/2022 (5 days)
Deed recorded:1/26/2022 (1 day)
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 2/8/2022 (13 days)
Points in account: 2/14/2021 (6 day)

Days Total: 60 days


----------



## KVacc

Home Resort: CCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/10/21
Offer accepted: 12/10/21 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 12/20/21 (10 days)
Passed ROFR: 1/25/22 (36 days)
Closing docs received: 2/1/2022 (7 days)
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

StacyLovesDisney said:


> Home Resort: AKV
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company:Mason
> Offer made:12/24/2021
> Offer accepted:12/27/2021
> Sent to ROFR:12/28/2021
> Passed ROFR:01/13/2022
> Closing docs received:01/17/2022
> Closing docs returned:01/19/2022
> Closing:01/25/2022
> Deed recorded:01/25/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:


hmmm. still not showing on my member dashboard.....


----------



## DonMacGregor

*Update #4:*

Home Resort: Boulder Ridge
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/27/21
Offer accepted:12/27/21
Sent to ROFR:12/30/21
Passed ROFR: 1/14/22
Estoppel Issued: 1/14/22
Closing docs received: 1/17/22
Closing docs returned buyer: 1/19/22
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total: 41 and counting
Offer made to ROFR passing: 18 (including holidays)
ROFR passing to closing:
Closing to points in account:

Apparently the seller finally has all their documents signed/notarized, but has now fallen victim to the blizzard conditions in central Illinois. FedEx had pickups suspended Tuesday and Wednesday, and possibly Thursday. Fingers crossed it went out today or will on Monday. 18 days since closing docs received.


----------



## Lorana

Finally some movement!  Turns out there are 8 owners across the country, so they were finalizing power of attorney documents (why they didn’t do this when putting it up for sale, I don’t know).  It took longer to get closing docs than it did to pass ROFR. 


Home Resort: Animal Kingdom Lodge (AKV)
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 12/15/2021
Offer accepted: 12/17/2021 (2 days)
Sent to ROFR: 12/26/2021 (9 days)
Passed ROFR: 1/13/2022 (18 days)
Estoppel Received:  ?
Closing docs received:  2/3/2022 (21 days)
Closing docs returned:  2/4/2022 (1 day)
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total: 52 days and counting...
offer made to ROFR passing: 29 days
ROFR passing to closing: 23 days and counting...
closing to points in account:


----------



## DonMacGregor

Lorana said:


> Finally some movement!  Turns out there are 8 owners across the country, so they were finalizing power of attorney documents (why they didn’t do this when putting it up for sale, I don’t know).  It took longer to get closing docs than it did to pass ROFR.
> 
> 
> Home Resort: Animal Kingdom Lodge (AKV)
> Broker: www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 12/15/2021
> Offer accepted: 12/17/2021 (2 days)
> Sent to ROFR: 12/26/2021 (9 days)
> Passed ROFR: 1/13/2022 (18 days)
> Estoppel Received:  ?
> Closing docs received:  2/3/2022 (21 days)
> Closing docs returned:  2/4/2022 (1 day)
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total: 52 days and counting...
> offer made to ROFR passing: 29 days
> ROFR passing to closing: 23 days and counting...
> closing to points in account:


At least yours is moving...


----------



## Lorana

This contract has been going so much faster and more smoothly than the AKV one!  I also love how dvcresales.com website allowed me and the seller to negotiate directly, though it doesn’t have an option to ask seller to pay dues. 

Home Resort: Polynesian Villas & Bungalows (PVB)
Broker: www.dvcresales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 1/17/2022
Offer accepted: 11/17/2022 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 11/17/2022 (0 days)
Passed ROFR: 2/2/2022 (16 days)
Estoppel Received: 2/2/2022 (0 days)
Closing docs received: 2/2/2022 (0 days)
Closing docs returned: 2/4/2022 (2 days)
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total:  days and counting...
offer made to ROFR passing: 16 days
ROFR passing to closing: 2 days and counting...
closing to points in account:


----------



## Lorana

DonMacGregor said:


> At least yours is moving...


We’ll, I received docs!  Given that it took the sellers 18 days to do power of attorney so I could get closing docs, I’m not confident this will continue to move quickly. We shall see!  I hope your seller returns docs soon.


----------



## minorthr

Home Resort: Boardwalk
Broker: www.dvcbyresale.com
Title Company: mason
Offer made: 1/31/22
Offer accepted: 1/31/22
Sent to ROFR: 2/1/22
Passed ROFR:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## kellyandmichael

Home Resort: Aulani 
Broker: **********.com
Title Company: TRCS, Inc
Offer made: 11/22/21
Offer accepted: 11/22/21
Sent to ROFR: 11/26/21
Passed ROFR: 12/16/21
Closing docs received: 1/12/22
Closing docs returned: 1/13/22
Closing: 1/21/22
Deed recorded: 1/24/22
Contract Showing (already members same UY): 2/4/22
Points in account: 2/5/22 (via chat with Member Services)

Days Total: 75 (includes Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Years holidays)


----------



## lgalexander

Home Resort: Bay Lake Towers
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 1/3
Offer accepted: 1/3
Sent to ROFR: 1/3
Passed ROFR: 1/14
Closing docs received: 1/17
Closing docs returned: 1/18
Closing: 1/26
Deed recorded: 1/27
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Total days: 36 days


----------



## 808blessing

^ they are so fast!


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

StacyLovesDisney said:


> hmmm. still not showing on my member dashboard.....


When should I start to worry?  Deed was recorded on the 26th. Still not showing on my profile


----------



## LadybugsMum

StacyLovesDisney said:


> When should I start to worry?  Deed was recorded on the 26th. Still not showing on my profile


I'd be worried at the 3 week mark. It's been anywhere from 8-20 days for contracts to show up on accounts.


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

LadybugsMum said:


> I'd be worried at the 3 week mark. It's been anywhere from 8-20 days for contracts to show up on accounts.


Thanks!


----------



## mattpeto

Home Resort: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresale.com
Title Company: https://magicvacationtitle.com/
Offer made: 12/23/2021
Offer accepted: 12/23/2021
Sent to ROFR: 12/29/2021
Passed ROFR: 01/14/2022
Closing docs received: 01/25/2022
Closing docs returned: 01/26/2022
Closing: 02/01/2022
Deed recorded: TBD
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): TBD
Points in account: TBD


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

StacyLovesDisney said:


> Home Resort: AKV
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company:Mason
> Offer made:12/24/2021
> Offer accepted:12/27/2021
> Sent to ROFR:12/28/2021
> Passed ROFR:01/13/2022
> Closing docs received:01/17/2022
> Closing docs returned:01/19/2022
> Closing:01/25/2022
> Deed recorded:01/25/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):02/08/2022
> Points in account:



yay, my contract is showing up now!!!!!


----------



## smmora

StacyLovesDisney said:


> yay, my contract is showing up now!!!!!


so 14 days .... darn it I'm only on day 4 ... lol


----------



## DonMacGregor

*Update #5:*

Home Resort: Boulder Ridge
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/27/21
Offer accepted:12/27/21
Sent to ROFR:12/30/21
Passed ROFR: 1/14/22
Estoppel Issued: 1/14/22
Closing docs received: 1/17/22
Closing docs returned buyer: 1/19/22
Seller returned closing docs: 2/9/22
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total: 45 and counting
Offer made to ROFR passing: 18 (including holidays)
ROFR passing to closing:
Closing to points in account:

Title company FINALLY received closing docs back from seller (24 days). Should close tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Tbella

Home Resort: BLT
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 12/15/2021
Offer accepted: 12/15/2021
Sent to ROFR: 12/16/2021
Passed ROFR: 01/10/2021
Estoppel received: ?
Closing docs received: 01/10/2022
Closing docs returned: 01/11/2022
Seller's closing docs returned: 01/21/2022
Funds wired: 01/11/2022
Closing: 01/25/2022
Deed recorded: 01/26/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 2/8/2022
Points in account: 2/9/2020

I used chat to get the points loaded just now. At first, the chat cast member said that it will take 4-6 weeks for the points to load. I responded that was ridiculous and asked nicely if she can talk to someone else about that. She came back on chat 5 minutes later and said the points have been loaded to my account. The timeline for resale that Disney uses is just unacceptable IMO. If we purchase resale again, I will also not wire the funds until the seller returns their closing docs. I didn't know I had that option until I read it on these boards.


----------



## Lorana

Lorana said:


> Finally some movement!  Turns out there are 8 owners across the country, so they were finalizing power of attorney documents (why they didn’t do this when putting it up for sale, I don’t know).  It took longer to get closing docs than it did to pass ROFR.
> 
> 
> Home Resort: Animal Kingdom Lodge (AKV)
> Broker: www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 12/15/2021
> Offer accepted: 12/17/2021 (2 days)
> Sent to ROFR: 12/26/2021 (9 days)
> Passed ROFR: 1/13/2022 (18 days)
> Estoppel Received:  ?
> Closing docs received:  2/3/2022 (21 days)
> Closing docs returned:  2/4/2022 (1 day)
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total: 52 days and counting...
> offer made to ROFR passing: 29 days
> ROFR passing to closing: 23 days and counting...
> closing to points in account:


And here I thought the 21 day wait for power of attorney to go through would result in faster turn around or closing docs. They were received 2/3 and a week later, no movement from the sellers…

Offer to passing ROFR took 29 days. I’m now at 23 days and counting try to close this sale (and it’s not a delayed closing)…

I may be saving $4200 over direct, but given that these points will be restricted, I’m regretting not buying direct now. I’d have had my points 39 days ago.


----------



## lgalexander

lgalexander said:


> Home Resort: Bay Lake Towers
> Broker: dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 1/3
> Offer accepted: 1/3
> Sent to ROFR: 1/3
> Passed ROFR: 1/14
> Closing docs received: 1/17
> Closing docs returned: 1/18
> Closing: 1/26
> Deed recorded: 1/27
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 2/10
> Points in account: 2/10 (after chatting with member services points were loaded!
> 
> Total days: 39 days!!


----------



## WxKristin

Onto the next step. We finally closed on Friday last week and deed was recorded on Monday.  
I now have 2 goals:  
1. Get access to account to bank extra points before Mar 31 (August use year) 
2. Book Oct trip for family (and hope availability @CCV doesn't disappear while waiting).

Home Resort: Copper Creek Villas (CCV)
Broker: https://www.*************.com
Title Company: Mason Title (Marcello)
Offer made: 12/09/2021
Offer accepted: 12/10/2021 (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 12/10/2021 (0 days)
Passed ROFR: 1/05/2022 (26 days)
Estoppel Received: ???
Closing docs received: 1/06/2022 (1 day)
Closing docs returned: 1/07/2022 (1 day); funds wired 1/18 (but should have waited longer)
Seller returned closing docs: 2/3 (sellers had injury and unable to get to notary + International)
Closing:  2/04/2022 (Friday)
Deed recorded: 2/07/2022 (Monday)
Contract Showing on Membership:  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 
Points in account:

Days Total: 63 and counting++
offer made to ROFR passing: 27 days
ROFR passing to closing: 30 days
closing to points in account:  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## DonMacGregor

Lorana said:


> I may be saving $4200 over direct, but given that these points will be restricted, I’m regretting not buying direct now. I’d have had my points 39 days ago.


Word


----------



## Brandon4Bama

Update!


Brandon4Bama said:


> First time posting here. This is our first DVC contract!
> 
> Home Resort: Bay Lake Tower
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 1/9/2022
> Offer accepted: 1/9/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 1/10/2022
> Passed ROFR: 1/26/2022
> Closing docs received: 2/4/2022
> Closing docs returned buyer: 2/11/2022 (funds wired 2/11/2022)
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:


----------



## KVacc

DonMacGregor said:


> *Update #5:*
> 
> Home Resort: Boulder Ridge
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 12/27/21
> Offer accepted:12/27/21
> Sent to ROFR:12/30/21
> Passed ROFR: 1/14/22
> Estoppel Issued: 1/14/22
> Closing docs received: 1/17/22
> Closing docs returned buyer: 1/19/22
> Seller returned closing docs: 2/9/22


Your sellers took a while to return! Mine has been 10 days so far. I thought sellers would return ASAP since they want their money. TICK TOCK!!! I'm impatient.


----------



## mattpeto

Update:
Closed on 2/1 and still no emails from DVC yet.  Hopefully I get something by the end of next week.


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

mattpeto said:


> Update:
> Closed on 2/1 and still no emails from DVC yet.  Hopefully I get something by the end of next week.


Try this email; worked for me. Contract showed next day and then I made follow up call next day requesting loading of points. wdw.dvc.dvd.resales@disney.com


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

StacyLovesDisney said:


> Try this email; worked for me. Contract showed next day and then I made follow up call next day requesting loading of points. wdw.dvc.dvd.resales@disney.com


I included my member number, name , address and contract number I was inquiring about


----------



## DonMacGregor

*Update #6:*

Home Resort: Boulder Ridge
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/27/21
Offer accepted:12/27/21
Sent to ROFR:12/30/21
Passed ROFR: 1/14/22
Estoppel Issued: 1/14/22
Closing docs received: 1/17/22
Closing docs returned buyer: 1/19/22
Seller returned closing docs: 2/9/22
Closing: 2/11/22
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total: 47 and counting
Offer made to ROFR passing: 18 (including holidays)
ROFR passing to closing: 29
Closing to points in account:

Finally closed today, but deed not recorded.


----------



## bigorsmall

Home Resort: AUL
Broker: ******************
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 1/7/2022
Offer accepted: 1/8 (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 1/11 (3 days)
Passed ROFR: 1/26 (15 days)
Closing docs received: 2/8 (22 days)
Closing docs returned: / ( day)
Closing: //2022 ( days)
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total:

First American Title was outstanding for communicating.


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

Home Resort: PVB
Broker:DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 01/10/2022
Offer accepted: 01/10/2022
Sent to ROFR: 01/12/2022
Passed ROFR: 02/01/2022
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

*emailed broker yesterday after no communication from Title Company even after calling and leaving a message.  According to broker, Disney waived several contracts on the same day and title company is backed up.  To be continued...


----------



## mattpeto

StacyLovesDisney said:


> I included my member number, name , address and contract number I was inquiring about



Thanks sent in an email on Monday morning, crickets so far except for the boilerplate response.


----------



## Lorana

Neither of my sellers seem to be in a rush to close.

AKV contract passed ROFR on 1/13 -- OVER A MONTH AGO!! -- and my PVB contract passed ROFR on 2/2 (almost 2 weeks), and I'm still waiting on both sellers to return closing docs...


----------



## DonMacGregor

*Update #7:*

Home Resort: Boulder Ridge
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/27/21
Offer accepted:12/27/21
Sent to ROFR:12/30/21
Passed ROFR: 1/14/22
Estoppel Issued: 1/14/22
Closing docs received: 1/17/22
Closing docs returned buyer: 1/19/22
Seller returned closing docs: 2/9/22
Closing: 2/11/22
Deed recorded: 2/15/22
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total: 50 and counting
Offer made to ROFR passing: 18 (including holidays)
ROFR passing to closing: 29
Closing to points in account:

Deed recorded 2/15/22.


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

mattpeto said:


> Thanks sent in an email on Monday morning, crickets so far except for the boilerplate response.


I never received a response but the contract appeared under my profile within 24 hours of the email I sent


----------



## jcardin3

Update:


Home Resort: BLT
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/14/21
Offer accepted: 12/14/21
Sent to ROFR: 12/15/21
Passed ROFR: 1/10/22
Closing docs received: 1/27/22
Closing docs returned: 1/28/22
Closing: 2/15/22
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## mattpeto

mattpeto said:


> Home Resort: AKV
> Broker: www.dvcresale.com
> Title Company: https://magicvacationtitle.com/
> Offer made: 12/23/2021
> Offer accepted: 12/23/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 12/29/2021
> Passed ROFR: 01/14/2022
> Closing docs received: 01/25/2022
> Closing docs returned: 01/26/2022
> Closing: 02/01/2022
> Deed recorded: TBD
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): TBD
> Points in account: TBD



Update:
I received both emails and linked my account today.   No points are loaded quite yet.


----------



## blakes999

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/17/21
Offer accepted:12/17/21
Sent to ROFR:12/20/21
Passed ROFR: 1/11/22
Estoppel Issued: 1/11/22
Closing docs received: 1/13/22
Closing: 1/26/22
Deed recorded: 1/27/22
Contract Showing on Membership (new International member): 2/11/2022
Points in account: 2/15/2022


----------



## KVacc

Has anyone bailed on their contract if it didn't close before the original closing date?


----------



## 4vrdreamin

Update #3:


Home Resort: Boulder Ridge
Broker: The DVC store
Title Company: Mason Title (Marcelo)
Offer made: 12/15/2021
Offer accepted: 12/15/2021
Sent to ROFR: 12/15/2021
Passed ROFR: 01/12/2022
Closing docs received: 01/12/2022
Closing docs returned: 01/12/2022
Closing docs returned by seller: 1/31/2022
Closing: 2/1/2022
Deed recorded:2/2/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 02/17/2022
Points in account:

Days Total: 

As a new member I'm having trouble even activating my account as there was no Club ID member included with our activation email.  I called was given the ID but the activation code and ID member combo are showing as invalid.  So I'm now on hold.  Anyone have tips for me while on hold?  Thanks!


----------



## smmora

4vrdreamin said:


> Update #3:
> 
> 
> Home Resort: Boulder Ridge
> Broker: The DVC store
> Title Company: Mason Title (Marcelo)
> Offer made: 12/15/2021
> Offer accepted: 12/15/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 12/15/2021
> Passed ROFR: 01/12/2022
> Closing docs received: 01/12/2022
> Closing docs returned: 01/12/2022
> Closing docs returned by seller: 1/31/2022
> Closing: 2/1/2022
> Deed recorded:2/2/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 02/17/2022
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:
> 
> As a new member I'm having trouble even activating my account as there was no Club ID member included with our activation email.  I called was given the ID but the activation code and ID member combo are showing as invalid.  So I'm now on hold.  Anyone have tips for me while on hold?  Thanks!




I got the 2nd email about 3 hours after the 1st email on the last one

Nice to see its getting closer, mine was recorded on the 4th


----------



## 4vrdreamin

smmora said:


> I got the 2nd email about 3 hours after the 1st email on the last one
> 
> Nice to see its getting closer, mine was recorded on the 4th


Wonderful!  Thanks!  The CM told me it would be mailed so I thought I'd have to wait even longer!


----------



## ITGirl50

4vrdreamin said:


> Update #3:
> 
> 
> Home Resort: Boulder Ridge
> Broker: The DVC store
> Title Company: Mason Title (Marcelo)
> Offer made: 12/15/2021
> Offer accepted: 12/15/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 12/15/2021
> Passed ROFR: 01/12/2022
> Closing docs received: 01/12/2022
> Closing docs returned: 01/12/2022
> Closing docs returned by seller: 1/31/2022
> Closing: 2/1/2022
> Deed recorded:2/2/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 02/17/2022
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:
> 
> As a new member I'm having trouble even activating my account as there was no Club ID member included with our activation email.  I called was given the ID but the activation code and ID member combo are showing as invalid.  So I'm now on hold.  Anyone have tips for me while on hold?  Thanks!


We had our deed on 2/3 existing member. Hopefully it will be tomorrow.


----------



## 4vrdreamin

ITGirl50 said:


> We had our deed on 2/3 existing member. Hopefully it will be tomorrow.


Thanks, the first Cast Member had given me the Member ID not the Club ID and once that was clarified I was able to log in and activate.  Now just waiting for the points to load!  Just have to say, I would be lost without these forums and such a great group!  Thank you all so much!


----------



## jcardin3

Update:


Home Resort: BLT
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/14/21
Offer accepted: 12/14/21
Sent to ROFR: 12/15/21
Passed ROFR: 1/10/22
Closing docs received: 1/27/22
Closing docs returned: 1/28/22
Closing: 2/15/22
Deed recorded:  2/17/22
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Brandon4Bama

Update #2:

Home Resort: Bay Lake Tower
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/9/2022
Offer accepted: 1/9/2022
Sent to ROFR: 1/10/2022
Passed ROFR: 1/26/2022
Closing docs received: 2/4/2022
Closing docs returned buyer: 2/11/2022 (funds wired 2/11/2022)
Seller returned closing docs: 2/17/2022
Closing: Scheduled for week of 2/21
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## 2Infinity&Beyond

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/28/22
Offer accepted: 1/28/22
Sent to ROFR: 1/31/22
Passed ROFR: 2/18/22
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Tiffani123

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: DVC Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 1/14/22
Offer accepted: 1/14/22
Sent to ROFR: 1/17/22
Passed ROFR: 2/2/22
Closing docs received: 2/7/22
Closing docs returned: 2/7/22
Closing: 2/15/22
Deed recorded: 2/16/22
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

StacyLovesDisney said:


> Home Resort: PVB
> Broker:DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 01/10/2022
> Offer accepted: 01/10/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 01/12/2022
> Passed ROFR: 02/01/2022
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> *emailed broker yesterday after no communication from Title Company even after calling and leaving a message.  According to broker, Disney waived several contracts on the same day and title company is backed up.  To be continued...


17 days and still nothing from the Title Company.....


----------



## 4vrdreamin

Final Update:


Home Resort: Boulder Ridge
Broker: The DVC store
Title Company: Mason Title (Marcelo)
Offer made: 12/15/2021
Offer accepted: 12/15/2021
Sent to ROFR: 12/15/2021
Passed ROFR: 01/12/2022
Closing docs received: 01/12/2022
Closing docs returned: 01/12/2022
Closing docs returned by seller: 1/31/2022
Closing: 2/1/2022
Deed recorded:2/2/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 02/17/2022
Points in account (after calling): 02/18/2022

Days Total: 66


----------



## JC1984

Addonitis strikes! Working our way to a Grand Villa. Also I have decided this go around I am not going to rush anything even points loaded to account to get a real feel of patience haha

Home Resort: AUL
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/7
Offer accepted: 2/17
Sent to ROFR:
Passed ROFR:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## mattpeto

Final Update:

Home Resort: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresale.com
Title Company: https://magicvacationtitle.com/
Offer made: 12/23/2021
Offer accepted: 12/23/2021
Sent to ROFR: 12/29/2021
Passed ROFR: 01/14/2022
Closing docs received: 01/25/2022
Closing docs returned: 01/26/2022
Closing: 02/01/2022
Deed recorded: 02/01/2022 (Assumption)
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 02/15/2022
Points in account: 02/16/2022

Days Total: 56


----------



## ITGirl50

4vrdreamin said:


> Final Update:
> 
> 
> Home Resort: Boulder Ridge
> Broker: The DVC store
> Title Company: Mason Title (Marcelo)
> Offer made: 12/15/2021
> Offer accepted: 12/15/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 12/15/2021
> Passed ROFR: 01/12/2022
> Closing docs received: 01/12/2022
> Closing docs returned: 01/12/2022
> Closing docs returned by seller: 1/31/2022
> Closing: 2/1/2022
> Deed recorded:2/2/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 02/17/2022
> Points in account (after calling): 02/18/2022
> 
> Days Total: 66


Congratulations!! We still don’t have ours and our deed was recorded on 2/3 and an existing member.


----------



## 4vrdreamin

ITGirl50 said:


> Congratulations!! We still don’t have ours and our deed was recorded on 2/3 and an existing member.


I'm sure it will happen this weekend.  Once I stopped checking my email incessantly boom there it was!


----------



## Divaofdisney

*UPDATE:  2/18/22*

Home Resort: Riviera Resort
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Title Company
Offer made: 1/6/22
Offer accepted: 1/6/22
Sent to ROFR: 1/11/22
Passed ROFR: 1/26/22
Closing docs received: 2/18/22
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

Slowly getting there....


----------



## 808blessing

Home Resort: Grand Californian
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/29/22
Offer accepted: 1/29/22
Sent to ROFR: 2/3/22
Passed ROFR: NOT YET
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

This is the slowest one yet! ‍
Actually BWV took longer in ROFR wait but it feels way too long since they sent it after days! I'm keeping an eye on you too, Firstam!

I saw someone worked  with Marcelo at Mason. He closed my Boardwalk one super quickly once ROFR came back.


----------



## bigorsmall

Home Resort: AKV
Broker: www.Dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
Offer made: 1/8/2022
Offer accepted: 1/9 (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 1/10 (1 day)
Passed ROFR: 1/25 (15 days)
Closing docs received: 1/26 (1 day)
Closing docs returned: 1/26 (0 day)
Closing: 2/2/2022 (5 days)
Deed recorded: （？）
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): Feb 19
Points in account: not yet

Days Total:

Last edited by a moderator: Feb 3, 2022
Quote Reply
Report Edit


----------



## JC1984

Sent to ROFR today

Home Resort: AUL
Broker: DVC Resale Market 
Title Company: First American 
Offer made: 2/7
Offer accepted: 2/17
Sent to ROFR: 2/21
Passed ROFR: 
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned: 
Closing:
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## ITGirl50

ITGirl50 said:


> This is going fast! - UPDATE deed recorded
> 
> Home Resort: BLT
> DVC Resale Market https://www.DVCresale market.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made:1/5
> Offer accepted: 1/5
> Sent to ROFR:1/7
> Passed ROFR: 1/20
> Closing docs received: 1/28
> Closing docs returned: 1/31 buyer, 2/1 seller
> Closing: 2/1
> Deed recorded: 2/3
> Contract showing:  (existing member)
> Points in account:


Update. Now just waiting for the points.
Home Resort: BLT
DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made:1/5
Offer accepted: 1/5
Sent to ROFR:1/7
Passed ROFR: 1/20
Closing docs received: 1/28
Closing docs returned: 1/31 buyer, 2/1 seller
Closing: 2/1
Deed recorded: 2/3
Contract showing: (existing member) 2/22
Points in account:


----------



## smmora

Update

Home Resort: AUL
Broker: https://www.****************.com/dvc-resale-experts-listings/
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 12/30/2021
Offer accepted: 12/30/2021 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 12/31/2021 (1 days)
Passed ROFR: 1/14/2022 (14 days)
Closing docs received: 1/27/2022 (13 days)
Closing docs returned: 1/31/2022 (4 days)
Closing: 2/3/2022 (1 day)
Deed recorded: 2/4/2022 (1 day)
Contract Showing on Membership (new UY): 2/22/22 (18 days)
Points in account

Days Total so far: 52 days


----------



## bigorsmall

Final update：

Home Resort: AKV
Broker: www.Dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
Offer made: 1/8/2022
Offer accepted: 1/9 (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 1/10 (1 day)
Passed ROFR: 1/25 (15 days)
Closing docs received: 1/26 (1 day)
Closing docs returned: 1/26 (0 day)
Closing: 2/2/2022 (5 days)
Deed recorded: （？）
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): Feb 19
Points in account: Feb 22

Days Total: 45 days

The points showed on my dashboard last week. Waiting for 4 days,  there were still no points available. Made an online chat with a cast member, all points showing up in 5 minutes.


----------



## keirabella2012

JC1984 said:


> Sent to ROFR today
> 
> Home Resort: AUL
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 2/7
> Offer accepted: 2/17
> Sent to ROFR: 2/21
> Passed ROFR:
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


10 days to get an accepted offer. You are very patient.


----------



## Sandisw

Please remember to post the broker link. If you post just a name and it’s a blocked site, it will need to be deleted and potential warnings issued.


----------



## JC1984

keirabella2012 said:


> 10 days to get an accepted offer. You are very patient.


We were going back and forth on price per point.


----------



## keirabella2012

My post got deleted because I wrote the broker and company instead of the link. I saw others posted the same way. It took me 15 minutes to find all the information I needed to post that information. I won't be looking it up again. 

My total process from offer to points loaded was 55 days.


----------



## smmora

Final Update

Home Resort: AUL
Broker: https://www.****************.com/dvc-resale-experts-listings/
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 12/30/2021
Offer accepted: 12/30/2021 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 12/31/2021 (1 days)
Passed ROFR: 1/14/2022 (14 days)
Closing docs received: 1/27/2022 (13 days)
Closing docs returned: 1/31/2022 (4 days)
Closing: 2/3/2022 (1 day)
Deed recorded: 2/4/2022 (1 day)
Contract Showing on Membership (new UY): 2/22/22 (18 days)
Points in account: 2/23/2022 (1 day) contacted via chat ... approx. 10 min wait -  15 min to get loaded

Days Total: 53 days


----------



## Sandisw

keirabella2012 said:


> My post got deleted because I wrote the broker and company instead of the link. I saw others posted the same way. It took me 15 minutes to find all the information I needed to post that information. I won't be looking it up again.
> 
> My total process from offer to points loaded was 55 days.



I am sorry I had to delete but brokers links are required, unless you are positive the site is allowed (which is why other people have used just the name )  

Here is the information for future reference. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...-site-you-wish-to-mention-or-discuss.3821848/


----------



## WxKristin

Home Resort: Copper Creek Villas (CCV)
Broker: https://www.*************.com
Title Company: Mason Title (Marcello)
Offer made: 12/09/2021
Offer accepted: 12/10/2021 (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 12/10/2021 (0 days)
Passed ROFR: 1/05/2022 (26 days)
Closing docs received: 1/06/2022 (1 day)
Closing docs returned: 1/07/2022 (1 day); funds wired 1/18 (but should have waited longer)
Seller returned closing docs: 2/3 (sellers had injury and unable to get to notary + International)
Closing: 2/04/2022 (Friday)
Deed recorded: 2/07/2022 (Monday)
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 2/22/22 
            (2 emails, received activation code first, club id 2 hrs later)
Points in account: 2/23/22 
             (hopefully, pending this 40 min wait (If I hear "did you know..." one more time); I tried chat first was told I had to call)

Days Total: 76 days
offer made to ROFR passing: 27 days
ROFR passing to closing: 30 days
closing to points in account: 19 days


----------



## WxKristin

WxKristin said:


> Home Resort: Copper Creek Villas (CCV)
> Broker: https://www.*************.com
> Title Company: Mason Title (Marcello)
> Offer made: 12/09/2021
> Offer accepted: 12/10/2021 (1 day)
> Sent to ROFR: 12/10/2021 (0 days)
> Passed ROFR: 1/05/2022 (26 days)
> Closing docs received: 1/06/2022 (1 day)
> Closing docs returned: 1/07/2022 (1 day); funds wired 1/18 (but should have waited longer)
> Seller returned closing docs: 2/3 (sellers had injury and unable to get to notary + International)
> Closing: 2/04/2022 (Friday)
> Deed recorded: 2/07/2022 (Monday)
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 2/22/22
> (2 emails, received activation code first, club id 2 hrs later)
> Points in account: 2/23/22
> (hopefully, pending this 40 min wait (If I hear "did you know..." one more time); I tried chat first was told I had to call)
> 
> Days Total: 76 days
> offer made to ROFR passing: 27 days
> ROFR passing to closing: 30 days
> closing to points in account: 19 days



< Insert sad trombone sound >

After 40+ min on hold, finally talked with someone at member services who told me they couldn't help get my points loaded on a new account. She gave me the number to Quality Assurance who closed 30 min ago. Guess I wait until tomorrow and try again???


----------



## smmora

WxKristin said:


> < Insert sad trombone sound >
> 
> After 40+ min on hold, finally talked with someone at member services who told me they couldn't help get my points loaded on a new account. She gave me the number to Quality Assurance who closed 30 min ago. Guess I wait until tomorrow and try again???


You may want to try chat again while you're on hold tomorrow - i got my points for my new membership last month via chat and my second one today via chat


----------



## John Gry

Home Resort: Copper Creek Villas (CCV)
Broker:DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 02/01/2022
Offer accepted: 02/01/2022
Sent to ROFR: 02/02/2022
Passed ROFR: 02/24/2022
Estoppel received: 02/24/22
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## keirabella2012

smmora said:


> You may want to try chat again while you're on hold tomorrow - i got my points for my new membership last month via chat and my second one today via chat


 I tried the chat feature as well and was told to call. So I guess some are willing to do it and some are not.


----------



## WxKristin

smmora said:


> You may want to try chat again while you're on hold tomorrow - i got my points for my new membership last month via chat and my second one today via chat



I tried chat again today and after a 10 min hold the CM was able to add the points to my account manually.  He also told me "_It does typically take longer to add Vacation Points to Memberships purchased via resale as this must be done manually. Please note that if you purchase more Vacation Points resale later, we may not be able to do this then."  _


----------



## John Gry

Home Resort: AKL
Broker:DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 01/30/2022
Offer accepted: 01/31/2022
Sent to ROFR: 02/01/2022
Passed ROFR: 02/24/2022
Estoppel Issued: 02/24/22
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Yippee!
2nd contract that was passed today! One more still at ROFR.


----------



## VegasDisneyMom

I just received the closing docs for my first resale contract. Does everyone’s contract have a charge for title search and insurance? I understand title search, but why insurance? TIA


----------



## KVacc

VegasDisneyMom said:


> I just received the closing docs for my first resale contract. Does everyone’s contract have a charge for title search and insurance? I understand title search, but why insurance? TIA


are you talking about what fees are listed in the closing statement? If so, we dont have title search


----------



## VegasDisneyMom

KVacc said:


> are you talking about what fees are listed in the closing statement? If so, we dont have title search


Yes, that’s what I’m talking about. Mine says: “_Title Seach and Insurance: First American” _I wonder if it’s a California thing.


----------



## KVacc

VegasDisneyMom said:


> Yes, that’s what I’m talking about. Mine says: “_Title Seach and Insurance: First American” _I wonder if it’s a California thing.


Ours says "Owners Title Insurance to Magic Vacation Title"


----------



## VegasDisneyMom

KVacc said:


> Ours says "Owners Title Insurance to Magic Vacation Title"


Oh ok. I guess it’s normal then. Thanks for responding.


----------



## bigorsmall

Update:

Home Resort: AUL
Broker: ******************
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 1/7/2022
Offer accepted: 1/8 (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 1/11 (3 days)
Passed ROFR: 1/26 (15 days)
Closing docs received: 2/8 (22 days)
Closing docs returned: 2/16 ( 8days)
Closing: 2/24/2022 ( 8days)
Deed recorded:  2/24/2022 ( 8days)
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total:

First American Title was outstanding for communicating.


----------



## John Gry

Update: Closing Documents

Home Resort: AKL
Broker:DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 01/30/2022
Offer accepted: 01/31/2022
Sent to ROFR: 02/01/2022
Passed ROFR: 02/24/2022
Estoppel Issued: 02/24/22
Closing docs received: 02/25/22
Closing docs returned: 02/26/22
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## JoeDisney247365

Was looking over these timelines as we wait to close on our resale. We sent back the documents immediately. Noticed it often takes the seller more time in many cases. I get that things come up and some cases are more complicated than others. Was wondering if the seller documents need to be notarized or not? Hoping to get this done and points loaded before April 1st as that ends our home resort window for the vacation we want to book. Thanks!


----------



## Sandisw

JoeDisney247365 said:


> Was looking over these timelines as we wait to close on our resale. We sent back the documents immediately. Noticed it often takes the seller more time in many cases. I get that things come up and some cases are more complicated than others. Was wondering if the seller documents need to be notarized or not? Hoping to get this done and points loaded before April 1st as that ends our home resort window for the vacation we want to book. Thanks!



Yes, sellers need to get things notarized,


----------



## JoeDisney247365

Sandisw said:


> Yes, sellers need to get things notarized,


Thanks! I figured so but was hoping not to possibly speed things up.


----------



## John Gry

Home Resort: Cooper Creek Villas
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American Title Insurance
Offer made: 2/02/2022
Offer accepted: 2/02/2022
Sent to ROFR: 2/07/2022
Passed ROFR: 2/28/2022
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned:
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## 2Infinity&Beyond

Update #1

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/28/22
Offer accepted: 1/28/22
Sent to ROFR: 1/31/22
Passed ROFR: 2/18/22
Closing docs received: 2/25/22
Closing docs returned: 2/28/22
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## ITGirl50

Still waiting for the points. . I chatted with them today because it’s been a week since our contract was added and an existing member. I was told 10 days and if we bought direct we would get our points fast. That made me so angry since we have spent $100k on direct points and this is to supplement those points.  Every day that passes I’m getting more and more unhappy with Disney and their customer support. End of rant….

Home Resort: BLT
DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made:1/5
Offer accepted: 1/5
Sent to ROFR:1/7
Passed ROFR: 1/20
Closing docs received: 1/28
Closing docs returned: 1/31 buyer, 2/1 seller
Closing: 2/1
Deed recorded: 2/3
Contract showing: (existing member) 2/22
Points in account:


----------



## DVChris

ITGirl50 said:


> Still waiting for the points. . I chatted with them today because it’s been a week since our contract was added and an existing member. I was told 10 days and if we bought direct we would get our points fast. That made me so angry since we have spent $100k on direct points and this is to supplement those points.  Every day that passes I’m getting more and more unhappy with Disney and their customer support. End of rant….


Ask for someone else. I used chat the day after my resale appeared last week and the first person told me I had to wait 10 days (it seemed like a prepared, canned answer that they pasted into my chat). I asked to speak with someone else then they put me on hold for several minutes and loaded my points. Hopefully it will work for you too.


----------



## DonMacGregor

*Update #8:*

Home Resort: Boulder Ridge
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/27/21
Offer accepted:12/27/21
Sent to ROFR:12/30/21
Passed ROFR: 1/14/22
Estoppel Issued: 1/14/22
Closing docs received: 1/17/22
Closing docs returned buyer: 1/19/22
Seller returned closing docs: 2/9/22
Closing: 2/11/22
Deed recorded: 2/15/22
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 3/1/22
Points in account:

Days Total:  65 and counting
Offer made to ROFR passing: 18 (including holidays)
ROFR passing to closing: 29
Closing to points in account:


----------



## KVacc

UPDATE #1:

Home Resort: CCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/10/21
Offer accepted: 12/10/21 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 12/20/21 (10 days)
Passed ROFR: 1/25/22 (36 days)
Closing docs received: 2/1/2022 (7 days)
Closing docs returned: 2/5/2022 (4 days)
Seller closing docs returned: 3/1/2022 (28 days)
Closing: 3/2/2022
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:

Today was the last day we had to close, I thought we were going to be looking for another contract


----------



## John Gry

Update #1: Closing Docs

Home Resort: Copper Creek Villas I (CCV)
Broker:DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 02/01/2022
Offer accepted: 02/01/2022
Sent to ROFR: 02/02/2022
Passed ROFR: 02/24/2022
Estoppel received: 02/24/22
Closing docs received: 03/02/2022
Closing docs returned: 03/02/2022
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## Goofyismybf

Good morning all! I am waiting for my poly resale contract to wrap up. I had the membership added to my current account on March 1st but no points yet. My last contract it was very shortly after they added it. How are y’all contacting to ask them to push it through? Member services said they couldn’t help me and for me email administration. I don’t see a live chat option.


----------



## Lorana

UPDATE: FINALLY CLOSED.  Closing docs were delayed 21 days because there were 8 sellers, so they did a Power of Attorney so only one signature was needed, and it took 3 weeks to get the POA set up.  You'd think that meant that would mean a fast turn around of closing docs, right?  NOPE.  But it's finally closed, and now I'm just waiting for the contract to appear and my points to get loaded.

Home Resort: Animal Kingdom Lodge (AKV)
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 12/15/2021
Offer accepted: 12/17/2021 (2 days)
Sent to ROFR: 12/26/2021 (9 days)
Passed ROFR: 1/13/2022 (18 days)
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 2/3/2022 (21 days)
Closing docs returned: 2/4/2022 (1 day)
Seller returned closing docs: 2/24/2022 (21 days)
Closing: 2/28/2022
Deed recorded: 3/1/2022
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total: 78 days and counting...
offer made to ROFR passing: 29 days
ROFR passing to closing: 46 days
closing to points in account: 3 days and counting...


----------



## Lorana

Update: I seem to have the worst luck with sellers returning closing docs, but this one is also finally closed!  Now for the contract to be added and points to be loaded.

Home Resort: Polynesian Villas & Bungalows (PVB)
Broker: www.dvcresales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 1/17/2022
Offer accepted: 11/17/2022 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 11/17/2022 (0 days)
Passed ROFR: 2/2/2022 (16 days)
Estoppel Received: 2/2/2022 (0 days)
Closing docs received: 2/2/2022 (0 days)
Closing docs returned: 2/4/2022 (2 days)
Seller returned closing docs: 2/24/2022 (22 days)
Closing: 2/28/2022 (4 days)
Deed recorded: 2/28/2022 (0 days)
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total: 45 days and counting...
offer made to ROFR passing: 16 days
ROFR passing to closing: 26 days
closing to points in account: 3 days and counting...


----------



## Brandon4Bama

Update #3:
The wait is starting to get to me. Hopefully the wait will be over soon and we will be able to book a room for our September Welcome Home stay.

Home Resort: Bay Lake Tower
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/9/2022
Offer accepted: 1/9/2022
Sent to ROFR: 1/10/2022
Passed ROFR: 1/26/2022
Closing docs received: 2/4/2022
Closing docs returned buyer: 2/11/2022 (funds wired 2/11/2022)
Seller returned closing docs: 2/17/2022
Closing: 2/23/2022
Deed recorded: 2/25/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## UberClaire

Hi all, our first contract closed on Feb 15 and I just received the activation code from Disney, but I don't have the Club ID. Will that come in a separate email or is there somewhere else I can locate it?


----------



## Goofyismybf

UberClaire said:


> Hi all, our first contract closed on Feb 15 and I just received the activation code from Disney, but I don't have the Club ID. Will that come in a separate email or is there somewhere else I can locate it?


Mine was separate


----------



## ITGirl50

Update. All done!
Home Resort: BLT
DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made:1/5
Offer accepted: 1/5
Sent to ROFR:1/7
Passed ROFR: 1/20
Closing docs received: 1/28
Closing docs returned: 1/31 buyer, 2/1 seller
Closing: 2/1
Deed recorded: 2/3
Contract showing: (existing member) 2/22
Points in account: 3/3.

Entire process took 57 days. Saved over $8K vs direct.  Getting the points loaded after closing was 28 days. I swear they do this on purpose.  The last time we bought resale we got the points in 10 days after close.

This was too long due to DVC refusing to load points and create the contract I’ve been chatting with them for a week trying to get them to add our points. Every time the agent refused to do anything. He would say things like “if you bought direct and it would be fast or call in to make a reservation and then we will add them.” Finally got someone today who was nice and helped.


----------



## Goofyismybf

ITGirl50 said:


> Update. All done!
> Home Resort: BLT
> DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made:1/5
> Offer accepted: 1/5
> Sent to ROFR:1/7
> Passed ROFR: 1/20
> Closing docs received: 1/28
> Closing docs returned: 1/31 buyer, 2/1 seller
> Closing: 2/1
> Deed recorded: 2/3
> Contract showing: (existing member) 2/22
> Points in account: 3/3.
> 
> Entire process took 57 days. Saved over $8K vs direct.  Getting the points loaded after closing was 28 days. I swear they do this on purpose.  The last time we bought resale we got the points in 10 days after close.
> 
> This was too long due to DVC refusing to load points and create the contract I’ve been chatting with them for a week trying to get them to add our points. Every time the agent refused to do anything. He would say things like “if you bought direct and it would be fast or call in to make a reservation and then we will add them.” Finally got someone today who was nice and helped.


Who did you speak to? Everyone I talked to said they couldn’t help


----------



## ITGirl50

Goofyismybf said:


> Who did you speak to? Everyone I talked to said they couldn’t help


The chat said Alan. I’ve gotten Eric a couple of times and was not helpful at all.


----------



## hayesdvc

It has been several years since I bought an additional resale contract.

Can you tell me the date your deed was recorded at OCC for your resale purchase where your points were added to your account this week.?

Mine was 2/23 with no points loaded.  I assume now with the initial sale of the additional VGF points, it may be delayed.


----------



## MixieLou

Home Resort: Aulani
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 12/24/2021
Offer accepted: 12/25/2021
Sent to ROFR: 12/28/2021
Passed ROFR: 1/13/2022
Closing docs received: 1/27/2022
Closing docs returned buyer: 2/1/2022
Seller returned closing docs: Unknown
Closing: 2/11/2022
Deed recorded: Unknown
Contract Showing on Membership: 3/1/2022
Points in account:


----------



## 2Infinity&Beyond

Update #2

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/28/22
Offer accepted: 1/28/22
Sent to ROFR: 1/31/22
Passed ROFR: 2/18/22
Closing docs received: 2/25/22
Closing docs returned: 2/28/22
Closing: 3/4/22
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## jcardin3

Update:


Home Resort: BLT
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/14/21
Offer accepted: 12/14/21
Sent to ROFR: 12/15/21
Passed ROFR: 1/10/22
Closing docs received: 1/27/22
Closing docs returned: 1/28/22
Closing: 2/15/22
Deed recorded: 2/17/22
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):  3/4/22
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## potlicker81

Question, when you get the closing docs from magic title Co, do you sign online or do you have to print them, sign and send them in (when you're the buyer)


----------



## jcardin3

potlicker81 said:


> Question, when you get the closing docs from magic title Co, do you sign online or do you have to print them, sign and send them in (when you're the buyer)



You print them and send them in.


----------



## potlicker81

jcardin3 said:


> You print them and send them in.


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## DonMacGregor

ITGirl50 said:


> This was too long due to DVC refusing to load points and create the contract I’ve been chatting with them for a week trying to get them to add our points. Every time the agent refused to do anything. He would say things like “if you bought direct and it would be fast or call in to make a reservation and then we will add them.” Finally got someone today who was nice and helped.


I'm in the same boat. Contract appeared (existing member) last Sunday, and as of this morning they still can't tell me when the points will load ("Usually a week to ten days"). In the past, a phone call a day or two after the contract appeared, and maybe a 15-20 minute wait once you got through to someone, and you'd have your points. Not so much now. I'm guessing they have all hands helping out the sales team with the flood of VGF2 contracts to process.


----------



## ITGirl50

hayesdvc said:


> It has been several years since I bought an additional resale contract.
> 
> Can you tell me the date your deed was recorded at OCC for your resale purchase where your points were added to your account this week.?
> 
> Mine was 2/23 with no points loaded.  I assume now with the initial sale of the additional VGF points, it may be delayed.


Deed was recorded on 2/3. The contract showed in my DVC portal on 2/22. I got the points on 3/3 after contacting them over multiple days. If I never contacted them I’m wondering if they would ever be loaded.


----------



## hayesdvc

ITGirl50 said:


> Deed was recorded on 2/3. The contract showed in my DVC portal on 2/22. I got the points on 3/3 after contacting them over multiple days. If I never contacted them I’m wondering if they would ever be loaded.



How did you contact them?  I have sent a couple of emails.  I know everyone is surprised I have not received an answer.


----------



## Goofyismybf

ITGirl50 said:


> The chat said Alan. I’ve gotten Eric a couple of times and was not helpful at all.


I was finally able to get someone from member services to help me get them loaded last night after I explained I was trying to book a trip in the next two weeks. Whew! Luckily we grabbed the room too because March is booked up!


----------



## Baileygina

ITGirl50 said:


> Update. All done!
> Home Resort: BLT
> DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made:1/5
> Offer accepted: 1/5
> Sent to ROFR:1/7
> Passed ROFR: 1/20
> Closing docs received: 1/28
> Closing docs returned: 1/31 buyer, 2/1 seller
> Closing: 2/1
> Deed recorded: 2/3
> Contract showing: (existing member) 2/22
> Points in account: 3/3.
> 
> Entire process took 57 days. Saved over $8K vs direct.  Getting the points loaded after closing was 28 days. I swear they do this on purpose.  The last time we bought resale we got the points in 10 days after close.
> 
> This was too long due to DVC refusing to load points and create the contract I’ve been chatting with them for a week trying to get them to add our points. Every time the agent refused to do anything. He would say things like “if you bought direct and it would be fast or call in to make a reservation and then we will add them.” Finally got someone today who was nice and helped.


Where do you go to chat with a DVC agent to help with this?


----------



## DVChris

Baileygina said:


> Where do you go to chat with a DVC agent to help with this?


Once you login to the site, there is a small square that says "Chat" near the upper right hand corner. Sometimes it is not available but I just refresh a few times and it comes back online. I find chat much quicker (usually about 10 minutes or less wait) than waiting on hold to speak with a CM.


----------



## hayesdvc

I believe DVC cannot/will not transfer the ownership of a resale contract until the deed is recorded at OCC.
1.  If so, how do they know this has been done?
2.  At DVC, is it a two step process; one, to add the new property to my existing membership and two, add the points to the membership?


----------



## KVacc

hayesdvc said:


> I believe DVC cannot/will not transfer the ownership of a resale contract until the deed is recorded at OCC.
> 1.  If so, how do they know this has been done?


This is from my title agency “ We have just closed your Disney Vacation Club purchase. The new deed has been sent to the county for recording and upon recording the new owner information will be forwarded to Disney Vacation Club for the transfer.”


----------



## jcardin3

Final Update:


Home Resort: BLT
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/14/21
Offer accepted: 12/14/21
Sent to ROFR: 12/15/21
Passed ROFR: 1/10/22
Closing docs received: 1/27/22
Closing docs returned: 1/28/22
Closing: 2/15/22
Deed recorded: 2/17/22
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 3/4/22
Points in account:  3/5/22 (assisted by MS)

Days Total from Offer to Points in account:  81 Days


----------



## Sandisw

hayesdvc said:


> I believe DVC cannot/will not transfer the ownership of a resale contract until the deed is recorded at OCC.
> 1.  If so, how do they know this has been done?
> 2.  At DVC, is it a two step process; one, to add the new property to my existing membership and two, add the points to the membership?



Once the title company submits it for recording and it is done, they send the documents to MA to have the membership set up.  One department does that.  Once the account is created, then they send the information to MS, who has CM's who load the points into the new owners account.

It can take time for each step.  Once the account is created and you get the Club ID and Activation Code to set up the website log in, you can then call MS (give it at least a few days) to get the points loaded, if they don't load on their own.

Sometimes, a CM will tell you they can't help, so just hang up and call back.


----------



## Tiffani123

** Final Update**

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: DVC Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 1/14/22
Offer accepted: 1/14/22
Sent to ROFR: 1/17/22
Passed ROFR: 2/2/22
Closing docs received: 2/7/22
Closing docs returned: 2/7/22
Closing: 2/15/22
Deed recorded: 2/16/22
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 3/3/22
Points in account: 3/4/22
Total time from offer made to points loaded: 50 days 

I did a live chat on 3/3 asking to load my points and was told I had a membership number but points were still processing and to wait a minimum of 10 days for points to load. Based on info here, I did a chat on 3/4 and was able to get my points in my account without a problem. Have already pieced together our first trip for mid April, and another in August!


----------



## hayesdvc

Sandisw said:


> Once the title company submits it for recording and it is done, they send the documents to MA to have the membership set up.  One department does that.  Once the account is created, then they send the information to MS, who has CM's who load the points into the new owners account.
> 
> It can take time for each step.  Once the account is created and you get the Club ID and Activation Code to set up the website log in, you can then call MS (give it at least a few days) to get the points loaded, if they don't load on their own.
> 
> Sometimes, a CM will tell you they can't help, so just hang up and call back.



Thank you !


----------



## DISJeff74

Home Resort: OKW(E)
Broker: www.DVCsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title 
Offer made: 01/21/2022
Offer accepted: 01/21/2022
Sent to ROFR: 01/21/2022
Passed ROFR:  02/04/2022
Closing docs received: 02/04/2022
Closing docs returned: 02/05/2022
Closing: 02/16/2022
Deed recorded: 02/20/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 03/03/2022
Points in account: 03/06/2022

Days Total: 44


----------



## xqueenoffoolsx

How long after you get the activation code will you get the Club ID? I got the activation code yesterday but no club ID so I'm still stuck


----------



## Tiffani123

xqueenoffoolsx said:


> How long after you get the activation code will you get the Club ID? I got the activation code yesterday but no club ID so I'm still stuck


ours was about an hour or so between the two emails


----------



## xqueenoffoolsx

Tiffani123 said:


> ours was about an hour or so between the two emails


Ugh I got the activation code Friday. Never got the Club ID and it is now Monday. Tried chat and they told me they cannot help and to contact the agency I went through to purchase.


----------



## Matty B13

Home Resort: VGF 1.0
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 02/7/2022
Offer accepted: 02/08/2022
Sent to ROFR: 02/11/2022
Passed ROFR:  03/07/2022
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 
Points in account:


----------



## SteveS1

In my first DVC purchase, resale, the deed was filed and I got a copy yesterday. The transfer agent said it will take 4-6 weeks for DVC to process. What should I expect as far as next steps for a new owner? I saw here that sometimes people need to contact member services to get the points transferred, but just wondering even before that, will DVC be contacting me when I can login? I'm not even sure if they have my email address, do they send snail-mail with the instructions?


----------



## MixieLou

Final Update:

Home Resort: Aulani
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 12/24/2021
Offer accepted: 12/25/2021
Sent to ROFR: 12/28/2021
Passed ROFR: 1/13/2022
Closing docs received: 1/27/2022
Closing docs returned buyer: 2/1/2022
Seller returned closing docs: Unknown
Closing: 2/11/2022
Deed recorded: Unknown
Contract Showing on Membership: 3/1/2022
Points in account: 3/8/2022

Two attempts to contact member services via chat to have the points added. The first time they said they couldn't help me. Today I was able to have them add the points to the membership. I don't understand the inconsistency with this. It may just be a training issue but it would be great if DVC could offer a consistent experience for members.


----------



## hayesdvc

My 6th resale contract was posted to OCC on 2/23.  Contract still not even showing on membership in order to move to the next step of adding my points.  The process gets longer and longer.  The new VGF sales have not helped me out any I am sure.

The "Administration/Accounting" area told me yesterday they do show having the contract to transfer to me.  It is "going through the process.  Hopefully it will be finalized this week."

That got me off the phone.  LOL


----------



## LadybugsMum

SteveS1 said:


> In my first DVC purchase, resale, the deed was filed and I got a copy yesterday. The transfer agent said it will take 4-6 weeks for DVC to process. What should I expect as far as next steps for a new owner? I saw here that sometimes people need to contact member services to get the points transferred, but just wondering even before that, will DVC be contacting me when I can login? I'm not even sure if they have my email address, do they send snail-mail with the instructions?



what was your closing date?


----------



## SteveS1

LadybugsMum said:


> what was your closing date?



Last week, March 4


----------



## LadybugsMum

It's been taking 8-15ish days for member administration to create new memberships. You should get 2 emails from MA with your account information once they have created your membership.


----------



## KVacc

MixieLou said:


> Final Update:
> Closing docs received: 1/27/2022
> Closing docs returned buyer: 2/1/2022
> Seller returned closing docs: Unknown
> Closing: 2/11/2022
> Deed recorded: Unknown
> Contract Showing on Membership: 3/1/2022
> Points in account: 3/8/2022


You can look up when your deed was recorded on the Orange County comptroller site.


----------



## John Gry

Update #2: Closing

Home Resort: Copper Creek Villas I 
Broker:DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 02/01/2022
Offer accepted: 02/01/2022
Sent to ROFR: 02/02/2022
Passed ROFR: 02/24/2022
Estoppel received: 02/24/22
Closing docs received: 03/02/2022
Closing docs returned: 03/02/2022
Closing: 03/08/2022
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## MixieLou

KVacc said:


> You can look up when your deed was recorded on the Orange County comptroller site.



It's Aulani so it's not listed on the Orange County Comptroller site and I haven't been able to find a searchable database for Hawaii.


----------



## KVacc

MixieLou said:


> It's Aulani so it's not listed on the Orange County Comptroller site and I haven't been able to find a searchable database for Hawaii.


UGH sorry! I totally missed that!!


----------



## Matty B13

Update #1:

Home Resort: VGF 1.0
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 02/7/2022
Offer accepted: 02/08/2022
Sent to ROFR: 02/11/2022
Passed ROFR:  03/07/2022
Closing docs received: 03/08/2022
Closing docs returned by buyer: 03/08/2022
Closing docs returned by seller:
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 
Points in account:


----------



## CCV

MixieLou said:


> It's Aulani so it's not listed on the Orange County Comptroller site and I haven't been able to find a searchable database for Hawaii.


You can search Hawaii property records at the bureau of conveyances website.


----------



## fumipappa

Question about closing document -  Does title company send closing document by electronic format, like PDF to sign or do they normally send physical papers?  My selling company informed me that it takes 3-5weeks to receive closing documents.  is it normal?


----------



## LadybugsMum

fumipappa said:


> Question about closing document -  Does title company send closing document by electronic format, like PDF to sign or do they normally send physical papers?  My selling company informed me that it takes 3-5weeks to receive closing documents.  is it normal?


I've used 2 different title companies - Magic Vacation Title and TRCS - and both sent pdfs to print off and sign. I did have to mail the physical papers back, but a FedEx label was included. Who is your title company?


----------



## fumipappa

Mason is my title company



LadybugsMum said:


> I've used 2 different title companies - Magic Vacation Title and TRCS - and both sent pdfs to print off and sign. I did have to mail the physical papers back, but a FedEx label was included. Who is your title company?


----------



## KPeterso

fumipappa said:


> Mason is my title company



I did all my closing papers electronically with Mason. Was able to e-sign them via my Ipad and then sent back electronically to them.


----------



## Lorana

Lorana said:


> UPDATE: FINALLY CLOSED.  Closing docs were delayed 21 days because there were 8 sellers, so they did a Power of Attorney so only one signature was needed, and it took 3 weeks to get the POA set up.  You'd think that meant that would mean a fast turn around of closing docs, right?  NOPE.  But it's finally closed, and now I'm just waiting for the contract to appear and my points to get loaded.
> 
> Home Resort: Animal Kingdom Lodge (AKV)
> Broker: www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 12/15/2021
> Offer accepted: 12/17/2021 (2 days)
> Sent to ROFR: 12/26/2021 (9 days)
> Passed ROFR: 1/13/2022 (18 days)
> Estoppel Received: ?
> Closing docs received: 2/3/2022 (21 days)
> Closing docs returned: 2/4/2022 (1 day)
> Seller returned closing docs: 2/24/2022 (21 days)
> Closing: 2/28/2022
> Deed recorded: 3/1/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total: 78 days and counting...
> offer made to ROFR passing: 29 days
> ROFR passing to closing: 46 days
> closing to points in account: 3 days and counting...


I'm definitely feeling impatient, probably because I made the offer mid-December, passed ROFR mid-January, and we're now nearing mid-March!  And I still don't have my points! 

8 days since closing, and no contract appearing in my account yet.  I have trips to book for my 2022-2023 UY and need my points, lol!


----------



## fumipappa

KPeterso said:


> I did all my closing papers electronically with Mason. Was able to e-sign them via my Ipad and then sent back electronically to them.



thank you!


----------



## xqueenoffoolsx

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 01/03/2022
Offer accepted: 01/03/2022
Sent to ROFR: 01/05/2022
Passed ROFR: 01/19/2022
Estoppel Issued: 01/19/2022
Closing docs received: 02/04/2022
Closing docs returned: 02/05/2022
Closing: 02/17/2022
Deed recorded: 02/18/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 03/08/2022
Points in account:03/08/2022

Total: 65 days from Initial Offer to Points in Acct (incl start date and end date)

Got activation code email 03/05/2022. No Club ID - Called Member Svcs 3/7/2022. Was told to email Member Admin and did so. Finally got Club ID 3/8/2022. Called to have points loaded (spoke with Serena who was very nice and helpful) and had them loaded right away. Was able to book our home resort for our first DVC stay Jan 2023


----------



## Baileygina

xqueenoffoolsx said:


> Home Resort: PVB
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 01/03/2022
> Offer accepted: 01/03/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 01/05/2022
> Passed ROFR: 01/19/2022
> Estoppel Issued: 01/19/2022
> Closing docs received: 02/04/2022
> Closing docs returned: 02/05/2022
> Closing: 02/17/2022
> Deed recorded: 02/18/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 03/08/2022
> Points in account:03/08/2022
> 
> Total: 65 days from Initial Offer to Points in Acct (incl start date and end date)
> 
> Got activation code email 03/05/2022. No Club ID - Called Member Svcs 3/7/2022. Was told to email Member Admin and did so. Finally got Club ID 3/8/2022. Called to have points loaded (spoke with Serena who was very nice and helpful) and had them loaded right away. Was able to book our home resort for our first DVC stay Jan 2023


What is member admin email address?


----------



## DonMacGregor

So I still haven't seen points loaded into my account, 10 days after the contract appeared. Got on chat the other day and was told 7-10 days and was too busy to waste time on a phone call. Tried chat again today and this was the response: "This can take anywhere from 4-6 weeks for our Member Administration team to complete the transaction." 

Guess I'm calling...


----------



## xqueenoffoolsx

Baileygina said:


> What is member admin email address?


wdw.dvc.member.administration@disney.com - was told they handle club ID and member ID but you can't call.  Member services handles activation code and points. It is all separate so that is why you get 2 emails.


----------



## DonMacGregor

*Update #9:*

Home Resort: Boulder Ridge
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/27/21
Offer accepted:12/27/21
Sent to ROFR:12/30/21
Passed ROFR: 1/14/22
Estoppel Issued: 1/14/22
Closing docs received: 1/17/22
Closing docs returned buyer: 1/19/22
Seller returned closing docs: 2/9/22
Closing: 2/11/22
Deed recorded: 2/15/22
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 3/1/22
Points in account: 3/9/22

Days Total: 73
Offer made to ROFR passing: 18 (including holidays)
ROFR passing to closing: 29
Closing to points in account: 27

Finally, after a 30 minute call this morning, points are loaded into the account.


----------



## 2Infinity&Beyond

Update #3

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/28/22
Offer accepted: 1/28/22
Sent to ROFR: 1/31/22
Passed ROFR: 2/18/22
Closing docs received: 2/25/22
Closing docs returned: 2/28/22
Closing: 3/4/22
Deed recorded: 3/7/22
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## hayesdvc

Home Resort: VGF
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company:  Magic Vacation Title
Offer made:  1/12/22
Offer accepted: 1/12/22
Sent to ROFR:  1/17/22
Passed ROFR:   2/3/22 (along with Estoppel certificate))
Closing docs received:  2/10/22
Closing docs returned:  2/10/22
Closing:  2/22/22
Deed recorded:  2/23/22
Contract Showing on Membership:   3/9/22
Points in account:  3/10/22

Days Total:   57


----------



## John Gry

Update #3: Deed recorded

Home Resort: Copper Creek Villas I 
Broker:DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 02/01/2022
Offer accepted: 02/01/2022
Sent to ROFR: 02/02/2022
Passed ROFR: 02/24/2022
Estoppel received: 02/24/22
Closing docs received: 03/02/2022
Closing docs returned: 03/02/2022
Closing: 03/08/2022
Deed recorded: 03/09/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Coming down the home stretch....


----------



## minorthr

Home Resort: Boardwalk
Broker: www.dvcbyresale.com
Title Company: mason
Offer made: 1/31/22
Offer accepted: 1/31/22
Sent to ROFR: 2/1/22
Passed ROFR: 3/10/22
Closing docs received:3/11/22
Closing docs returned:3/11/22
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## UberClaire

DonMacGregor said:


> So I still haven't seen points loaded into my account, 10 days after the contract appeared. Got on chat the other day and was told 7-10 days and was too busy to waste time on a phone call. Tried chat again today and this was the response: "This can take anywhere from 4-6 weeks for our Member Administration team to complete the transaction."
> 
> Guess I'm calling...



How is this even legal? I bought a mostly stripped contract, so I'm in no rush to have points added, but we closed almost a month ago and got our activation code 8 days ago.


----------



## mindymouse01

My new resale contract was loaded to my account today. Before trying to get points added by Member Services, I have to wait at least 24 hours, correct? Is there something that requires 24 hours to allow members services access to the points?


----------



## Sandisw

mindymouse01 said:


> My new resale contract was loaded to my account today. Before trying to get points added by Member Services, I have to wait at least 24 hours, correct? Is there something that requires 24 hours to allow members services access to the points?



MA has to send info to MS with the contract info and sometimes it takes a day or two to show up.


----------



## mindymouse01

Sandisw said:


> MA has to send info to MS with the contract info and sometimes it takes a day or two to show up.


Makes perfect sense. Thank you!


----------



## tommcp516

Home Resort: Boardwalk Villas BWV
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 01/23/22
Offer accepted: 01/23/22
Sent to ROFR: 01/25/22
Passed ROFR: 02/14/22
Closing docs received: 02/14/22
Closing docs returned:  02/15/22
Closing: 02/24/22
Deed recorded:02/25/22
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 03/01/22
Points in account: 03/11/22

Days Total: 47


----------



## JoeDisney247365

tommcp516 said:


> Home Resort: Boardwalk Villas BWV
> Broker: www.**********.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 01/23/22
> Offer accepted: 01/23/22
> Sent to ROFR: 01/25/22
> Passed ROFR: 02/14/22
> Closing docs received: 02/14/22
> Closing docs returned:  02/15/22
> Closing: 02/24/22
> Deed recorded:02/25/22
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 03/01/22
> Points in account: 03/11/22
> 
> Days Total: 47


You got your contract loaded in 4 days? Any tips haha I've been waiting a week and expect at least a week more!


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Updated:

Home Resort: Animal Kingdom Lodge
Broker: https://www.dvcmagicresales.com/
Title Company: First Reliable Transfers
Offer made: 11/27/21
Offer accepted: 11/29/21 - one amendment to the contract before sending to ROFR
Sent to ROFR: 12/8/21
Passed ROFR: 01/04/2022 (27 days to hear decision)
Closing docs received: 01/11/22
Closing docs returned: 01/20/22 (Was in quarantine so I couldn't get them notarized). On 2/2/22, according to the title agent, seller's docs hadn't been received from overseas, but the seller's address on the deed is FL. 
Closing: No idea. No communication from title company.
Deed recorded: 2/14/22
Contract Showing on Membership: 3/1/22
Points in account: 3/12/22 (didn't call)

Days Total: 105


----------



## JoeDisney247365

This resale process is not for the faint of heart!  If I didn't save a hundred dollars a point I would be losing my mind with this waiting game.  Between ROFR and now the wait for the membership to be transferred, and next to get the points loaded, you really have to be patient.  I'm not saying that I wouldn't buy another resale but it'll be awhile haha.  Kind of reminds me of interior painting.  Every year I'll paint a room in my house forgetting how much I dislike painting and then waiting a whole year to paint another room once the despise wears off!


----------



## tommcp516

JoeDisney247365 said:


> You got your contract loaded in 4 days? Any tips haha I've been waiting a week and expect at least a week more!



I got my membership number 4 days after the deed was recorded because I was working with a DVC guide to purchase a direct AKV contract at the member discounted rate during the incentives that were ending on 3/2.

I doubt I would have gotten it assigned any sooner without the additional direct purchase.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

tommcp516 said:


> I got my membership number 4 days after the deed was recorded because I was working with a DVC guide to purchase a direct AKV contract at the member discounted rate during the incentives that were ending on 3/2.
> 
> I doubt I would have gotten it assigned any sooner without the additional direct purchase.



Ok thanks for the info! So in a similar situation I just bought direct at RIV but felt uncomfortable asking the guide to help with the resale purchase. I wasn't sure if he would be put off by it. Maybe I'll shoot him an email. My direct contract isn't even technically closed yet so maybe he would be able to help. I guess the worst he can say is no right.


----------



## Lorana

Update: Despite making an offer a month later on this one vs my AKV, this one closed first and is now first to appear on my account. Progress!  I wonder how long it’ll take points to load. 

Home Resort: Polynesian Villas & Bungalows (PVB)
Broker: www.dvcresales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 1/17/2022
Offer accepted: 11/17/2022 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 11/17/2022 (0 days)
Passed ROFR: 2/2/2022 (16 days)
Estoppel Received: 2/2/2022 (0 days)
Closing docs received: 2/2/2022 (0 days)
Closing docs returned: 2/4/2022 (2 days)
Seller returned closing docs: 2/24/2022 (22 days)
Closing: 2/28/2022 (4 days)
Deed recorded: 2/28/2022 (0 days)
Contract Showing on Membership:  03/13/2022 (13 days)
Points in account:

Days Total: 56 days and counting...
offer made to ROFR passing: 16 days
ROFR passing to closing: 26 days
closing to points in account: 14 days and counting...


----------



## Brandon4Bama

Final update:

Home Resort: Bay Lake Tower
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/9/2022
Offer accepted: 1/9/2022
Sent to ROFR: 1/10/2022
Passed ROFR: 1/26/2022
Closing docs received: 2/4/2022
Closing docs returned buyer: 2/11/2022 (funds wired 2/11/2022)
Seller returned closing docs: 2/17/2022
Closing: 2/23/2022
Deed recorded: 2/25/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 3/13/2022 (My Birthday!)
Points in account: 3/14/2022 after contacting MS through chat

Days Total: 64


----------



## John Gry

Update #3 Closing and Deed

Home Resort: AKL
Broker:DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 01/30/2022
Offer accepted: 01/31/2022
Sent to ROFR: 02/01/2022
Passed ROFR: 02/24/2022
Estoppel Issued: 02/24/22
Closing docs received: 2/25/2022
Closing docs returned: 02/26/2022
Closing: 03/10/2022
Deed recorded: 03/14/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## Lorana

Lorana said:


> UPDATE: FINALLY CLOSED.  Closing docs were delayed 21 days because there were 8 sellers, so they did a Power of Attorney so only one signature was needed, and it took 3 weeks to get the POA set up.  You'd think that meant that would mean a fast turn around of closing docs, right?  NOPE.  But it's finally closed, and now I'm just waiting for the contract to appear and my points to get loaded.
> 
> Home Resort: Animal Kingdom Lodge (AKV)
> Broker: www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 12/15/2021
> Offer accepted: 12/17/2021 (2 days)
> Sent to ROFR: 12/26/2021 (9 days)
> Passed ROFR: 1/13/2022 (18 days)
> Estoppel Received: ?
> Closing docs received: 2/3/2022 (21 days)
> Closing docs returned: 2/4/2022 (1 day)
> Seller returned closing docs: 2/24/2022 (21 days)
> Closing: 2/28/2022
> Deed recorded: 3/1/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total: 78 days and counting...
> offer made to ROFR passing: 29 days
> ROFR passing to closing: 46 days
> closing to points in account: 3 days and counting...


I am slowly losing my mind over this contract, lol. I’m up to 90 days and still not appearing on my account, even though my PVB contract - which passed ROFR a month after this one but closed same day - appeared on my account on the 13th.

I was initially excited that I got a fully loaded contract (banked 2020, banked 2021 and all 2022 and beyond points) and for $42/point less than direct, but now I’m wishing I had paid the extra for direct. I’d have my points AND have unrestricted points.

Ah well. Here’s to hoping by publicly whining that maybe it’ll show up today.

Of course then it’s probably weeks till I have the points loaded, lol!


----------



## JC1984

Update:
Home Resort: AUL
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/7
Offer accepted: 2/17
Sent to ROFR: 2/21
Passed ROFR: 3/15
Estoppel Issued: 3/15
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (adding on points):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Baileygina

Lorana said:


> I am slowly losing my mind over this contract, lol. I’m up to 90 days and still not appearing on my account, even though my PVB contract - which passed ROFR a month after this one but closed same day - appeared on my account on the 13th.
> 
> I was initially excited that I got a fully loaded contract (banked 2020, banked 2021 and all 2022 and beyond points) and for $42/point less than direct, but now I’m wishing I had paid the extra for direct. I’d have my points AND have unrestricted points.
> 
> Ah well. Here’s to hoping by publicly whining that maybe it’ll show up today.
> 
> Of course then it’s probably weeks till I have the points loaded, lol!


I'm also waiting anxiously for a fully loaded contract to go through the process - I need to use or rent 407 points that will expire 7/31/22.  This is my first contract so I'm scanning this board daily. I can see why you are losing your mind. I'm just in the ROFR process.


----------



## snowy82

hi everyone! i'm a newbie to DVC! my contract was just passed today. i'm so excited to be part of the magic!

First Update: 
Home Resort: OKW
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/17
Offer accepted: 2/18
Sent to ROFR: 2/21
Passed ROFR: 3/15
Estoppel Issued: 3/15
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## bdoleary

FINAL

Home Resort:  BCV
Broker:   https://www.**********.com/
Title Company:  TRCS, Inc.
Offer made:  01/06/2022
Offer accepted:  01/07/2022
Sent to ROFR:  01/18/2022
Passed ROFR:   02/03/2022
Closing docs received:  02/17/2022
Closing docs returned:  02/17/2022 (Buyer) 02/25/2022 (Seller)
Closing: 02/28/2022
Deed recorded: 02/28/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member same resort and UY): 03/14/2022
Points in account: 03/15/2022 (used chat to have points loaded)

Days Total:  68 days


----------



## JC1984

Baileygina said:


> I'm also waiting anxiously for a fully loaded contract to go through the process - I need to use or rent 407 points that will expire 7/31/22.  This is my first contract so I'm scanning this board daily. I can see why you are losing your mind. I'm just in the ROFR process.


The process is like being a first time parent vs. consecutive kids. First time is nerve racking and seems to take forever. This go around I am just chilling and like whatever. Congrats hope yours comes soon.


----------



## dlam32

Home Resort: VGC
Broker: http://www.dvc-resales.com/
Title Company: Mason Title and Escrow
Offer made: 2/20/2022
Offer accepted: 2/20/2022
Sent to ROFR: 2/21/2022
Passed ROFR: 3/14/2022
Closing docs received: 3/21/2022
Closing docs returned buyer: 3/21/2022
Closing docs returned seller: 3/22/2022
Closing: 3/28/2022
Deed recorded: 3/28/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Vandymit

First Update:
Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/14
Offer accepted: 2/14
Sent to ROFR: 2/16
Passed ROFR: 3/12
Estoppel Issued: 3/12
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## snowy82

Second Update:
Home Resort: OKW
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/17
Offer accepted: 2/18
Sent to ROFR: 2/21
Passed ROFR: 3/15
Estoppel Issued: 3/15
Closing docs received: 3/16
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Lorana

UPDATE: contract has finally appeared!  No to wait for points!

PRIOR UPDATE: FINALLY CLOSED. Closing docs were delayed 21 days because there were 8 sellers, so they did a Power of Attorney so only one signature was needed, and it took 3 weeks to get the POA set up. You'd think that meant that would mean a fast turn around of closing docs, right? NOPE. But it's finally closed, and now I'm just waiting for the contract to appear and my points to get loaded.

Home Resort: Animal Kingdom Lodge (AKV)
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 12/15/2021
Offer accepted: 12/17/2021 (2 days)
Sent to ROFR: 12/26/2021 (9 days)
Passed ROFR: 1/13/2022 (18 days)
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 2/3/2022 (21 days)
Closing docs returned: 2/4/2022 (1 day)
Seller returned closing docs: 2/24/2022 (21 days)
Closing: 2/28/2022
Deed recorded: 3/1/2022 (1 day)
Contract Showing on Membership: 03/16/2022 (16 days)
Points in account:

Days Total: 91 days and counting...
offer made to ROFR passing: 29 days
ROFR passing to closing: 46 days
closing to points in account: 16 days and counting...


----------



## JoeDisney247365

JoeDisney247365 said:


> Ok thanks for the info! So in a similar situation I just bought direct at RIV but felt uncomfortable asking the guide to help with the resale purchase. I wasn't sure if he would be put off by it. Maybe I'll shoot him an email. My direct contract isn't even technically closed yet so maybe he would be able to help. I guess the worst he can say is no right.


OK so my Rep is awesome and got them to load my membership for me today!  I tried to chat to have points loaded but got the run around on wait time.  I will try again tomorrow as most of these posts suggest to wait a day.  SO CLOSE>>>


----------



## LadybugsMum

JoeDisney247365 said:


> OK so my Rep is awesome and got them to load my membership for me today!  I tried to chat to have points loaded but got the run around on wait time.  I will try again tomorrow as most of these posts suggest to wait a day.  SO CLOSE>>>


It usually takes 24 hours before they can load the points as that part is done by MS rather than MA who loads the membership.


----------



## Baileygina

LadybugsMum said:


> It usually takes 24 hours before they can load the points as that part is done by MS rather than MA who loads the membership.


What is MS v. MA? NEVERMIND - I FOUND IT


----------



## LadybugsMum

Baileygina said:


> What is MS v. MA? NEVERMIND - I FOUND IT


I'm replying for others that may not know:

MA= Member Administration
MS=Member Services


----------



## JoeDisney247365

LadybugsMum said:


> It usually takes 24 hours before they can load the points as that part is done by MS rather than MA who loads the membership.


Tried chat twice today and was told both times that they can't load points via chat so I'm on hold with MS now.


----------



## Sandisw

To add for others:

Member Administration (MA) is the division of DVD/DVC that handles the purchase of contracts and transfers of ownership.

Member Services is part of DVCMC and is the division that handles all the aspects of using your membership once you are an owner!

Member Accounting is the division of DVC that deals with all the financial aspects of your contract, such as dues, etc.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

JoeDisney247365 said:


> Tried chat twice today and was told both times that they can't load points via chat so I'm on hold with MS now.


And now they told me to email Member Administration. About to give up and just wait as nobody seems to know what to do.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

It's all about getting the right CM when you call and I tried one last time and got Amber who was very helpful!  What a journey and mine was fast. Best of luck to all of you!

Home Resort: Beach Club
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 1/28/2022
Offer accepted: 1/28/2022
Sent to ROFR: 1/31/2022
Passed ROFR: 2/23/2022
Closing docs received: 2/23/2022
Closing docs returned: 2/24/2022
Closing: 3/4/2022
Deed recorded: 3/5/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 3/16/2022
Points in account: 3/17/2022 (Called MS)

Days Total: 48


----------



## snowy82

JoeDisney247365 said:


> It's all about getting the right CM when you call and I tried one last time and got Amber who was very helpful!  What a journey and mine was fast. Best of luck to all of you!
> 
> Home Resort: Beach Club
> Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 1/28/2022
> Offer accepted: 1/28/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 1/31/2022
> Passed ROFR: 2/23/2022
> Closing docs received: 2/23/2022
> Closing docs returned: 2/24/2022
> Closing: 3/4/2022
> Deed recorded: 3/5/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 3/16/2022
> Points in account: 3/17/2022 (Called MS)
> 
> Days Total: 48


Thanks for your updates! I am a brand new member and I’m using your timeline as a guide. I know my experience could be very different but I want to make sure we are aware of any hold ups


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

I'm buying an AUL resale contract, paying cash, will I need to get my closing docs notarized?


----------



## potlicker81

After closing, how did you all find out your deed had been recorded? I got the email today that I have closed and its being sent over for recording


----------



## Matty B13

potlicker81 said:


> After closing, how did you all find out your deed had been recorded? I got the email today that I have closed and its being sent over for recording


https://www.occompt.com/official-records/search-official-records/
Is the link to the Register of Deeds, you have to wait a couple days, then search for your name.


----------



## bdoleary

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> I'm buying an AUL resale contract, paying cash, will I need to get my closing docs notarized?


Typically the seller's signature needs to be notarized - not the buyers. Not sure about Hawaii.


----------



## DVChris

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> I'm buying an AUL resale contract, paying cash, will I need to get my closing docs notarized?


Yes, state of Hawaii requires a notary from the buyer.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

DVChris said:


> Yes, state of Hawaii requires a notary from the buyer.


Thanks, I'm getting mixed messages from broker, title agent, and the inter-webs. Have you recently purchased a resale Aulani contract, paid cash, and had to get docs notarized? Trying to be prepared as I've seen it can take a bit to secure a notary appointment if needed.


----------



## DVChris

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Have you recently purchased a resale Aulani contract, paid cash, and had to get docs notarized? Trying to be prepared as I've seen it can take a bit to secure a notary appointment if needed.


Yes, both resale and direct, and cash. I am in SoCal and walked into to our local UPS Store that offer notary services without making an appointment.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

DVChris said:


> Yes, both resale and direct, and cash. I am in SoCal and walked into to our local UPS Store that offer notary services without making an appointment.


Good to know about UPS, will look it up in our area. Thank you!


----------



## pixiedustyyc

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Thanks, I'm getting mixed messages from broker, title agent, and the inter-webs. Have you recently purchased a resale Aulani contract, paid cash, and had to get docs notarized? Trying to be prepared as I've seen it can take a bit to secure a notary appointment if needed.


I’m in the same boat. I’m purchasing Aulani and awaiting closing docs. I’m curious too. Paying cash too and I’m in Canada and need to get a US notary. What I have learned is Hawaii passed a law allowing for virtual notarization in 2021. So if I really need one and to avoid going to a consulate, I’m going to try that out. I found a service called notarize.con. I’m now a week awaiting the closing docs. I’ll let you know how it goes.


----------



## buzzrelly

Home Resort: Beach Club Villas
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/4/2022
Offer accepted:2/4/2022
Sent to ROFR: 2/8/2022
Passed ROFR: 3/3/2022
Closing docs received: 3/10/2022
Closing docs returned: 3/11/2022
Closing:  3/17/2022
Deed recorded: 3/21/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (current member):  4/6/2022
Points in account: 4/14/2022

Days Total: 69 days from date of offer.

Hello! I just updated this for the last time since our points are now showing in our account! 69 days total, and perfect timing for us to make our reservation for next April, 2023!

Take care, all!


----------



## Lorana

Update: And done!  Took 1 week for points to appear without me calling in to get them loaded.

Home Resort: Polynesian Villas & Bungalows (PVB)
Broker: www.dvcresales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 1/17/2022
Offer accepted: 11/17/2022 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 11/17/2022 (0 days)
Passed ROFR: 2/2/2022 (16 days)
Estoppel Received: 2/2/2022 (0 days)
Closing docs received: 2/2/2022 (0 days)
Closing docs returned: 2/4/2022 (2 days)
Seller returned closing docs: 2/24/2022 (22 days)
Closing: 2/28/2022 (4 days)
Deed recorded: 2/28/2022 (0 days)
Contract Showing on Membership: 03/13/2022 (13 days)
Points in account:  03/20/2022 (7 days)

Days Total: 63 days
offer made to ROFR passing: 16 days
ROFR passing to closing: 26 days
closing to points in account: 21 days


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

StacyLovesDisney said:


> Home Resort: PVB
> Broker:DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 01/10/2022
> Offer accepted: 01/10/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 01/12/2022
> Passed ROFR: 02/01/2022
> Closing docs received:3/1/2022
> Closing docs returned:3/4/2022
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> *emailed broker yesterday after no communication from Title Company even after calling and leaving a message.  According to broker, Disney waived several contracts on the same day and title company is backed up.  To be continued...



still no info on closing.  I must say my first and only other resale transaction with a different broker and title company went much smoother and so quick.  this contract was from an international seller and I believe there are multiple people on the current deed making things take longer.  if I had to do this one over I would not have gone through with this transaction.  Closing date listed on the papers says March 29, 2022.  I can't even remember if there are points on this one that need to be banked by the end of this month.  just a little disappointed with the service from the broker and title company on this one.  not much communication back when I reach out.  ah, well, lesson learned for me on this one.


----------



## Emily921

Home Resort: OKW
Broker: https://dvcstore.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 2/8/22
Offer accepted: 2/8/22
Sent to ROFR: 2/10/22
Passed ROFR: 3/7/22
Closing docs received: 3/14/22
Closing docs returned: 3/1522
Closing: 3/21/22
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## snowy82

Finally sent in our closing docs! We're still waiting on the sellers. What's maddening (and coincidental) is that they live 50 minutes away (same state!) so I want to knock on their door and remind them to get their paperwork notarized 


Closing Update:
Home Resort: OKW
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/17
Offer accepted: 2/18
Sent to ROFR: 2/21
Passed ROFR: 3/15 (23 days)
Estoppel Issued: 3/15
Closing docs received: 3/16 (1 day)
Closing docs returned: 3/21
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## potlicker81

Home Resort: Animal kingdom lodge
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: magic vacation title
Offer made: 02/02/22
Offer accepted: 02/03/22
Sent to ROFR: 02/04/22
Passed ROFR: 02/28/22
Closing docs received: 03/09/22
Closing docs returned: buyer 03/10/22, seller 03/16/22
Closing: 03/18/22
Deed recorded: 03/21/22
Contract Showing on Membership (current member): 04/06/22
Points in account:

UPDATE:
Well it's on my account and now I am waiting on the points being loaded


----------



## keirabella2012

StacyLovesDisney said:


> still no info on closing.  I must say my first and only other resale transaction with a different broker and title company went much smoother and so quick.  this contract was from an international seller and I believe there are multiple people on the current deed making things take longer.  if I had to do this one over I would not have gone through with this transaction.  Closing date listed on the papers says March 29, 2022.  I can't even remember if there are points on this one that need to be banked by the end of this month.  just a little disappointed with the service from the broker and title company on this one.  not much communication back when I reach out.  ah, well, lesson learned for me on this one.


Sounds exactly like what I'm going through. International seller. POOR communication from the broker. This is my 4th contract, but first with this broker. Awful.


----------



## Lorana

UPDATE:  And points have appeared today!  At last this is done!

Home Resort: Animal Kingdom Lodge (AKV)
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 12/15/2021
Offer accepted: 12/17/2021 (2 days)
Sent to ROFR: 12/26/2021 (9 days)
Passed ROFR: 1/13/2022 (18 days)
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 2/3/2022 (21 days)
Closing docs returned: 2/4/2022 (1 day)
Seller returned closing docs: 2/24/2022 (21 days)
Closing: 2/28/2022
Deed recorded: 3/1/2022 (1 day)
Contract Showing on Membership: 03/16/2022 (16 days)
Points in account:  03/21/2022 (5 days)

Days Total: 96 days
offer made to ROFR passing: 29 days
ROFR passing to closing: 46 days
closing to points in account: 21 days


----------



## clarker99

Home Resort: Boulder Ridge Villa (BRV)
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 02/15/2022
Offer accepted: 02/15/2022 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 02/16/2022 (1 days)
Passed ROFR: 03/11/2022 (23 days)
Estoppel Received: 03/11/2022 (0 days)
Closing docs received: 03/16/2022 (5 days)
Closing docs returned: 03/21/2022 (5 days)
Seller returned closing docs: 03/18/2022 (2 days)
Closing: 03/22/2022 (1 days)
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:  

We are in the final stages now. Closing docs and payment are in.  36 days and counting...


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

DVChris said:


> Yes, both resale and direct, and cash. I am in SoCal and walked into to our local UPS Store that offer notary services without making an appointment.


Just an fyi, our broker inquired with the title agent at Hayes and said we will not need to get our closing documents notarized if paying cash.  We just passed ROFR today, so I guess we'll see when the closing docs arrive. How is your AUL transaction w/Hayes going? I had a question for them and tried calling and emailing a few times, no response to any. Not a great way to start a professional relationship.


----------



## DVChris

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> How is your AUL transaction w/Hayes going? I had a question for them and tried calling and emailing a few times, no response to any. Not a great way to start a professional relationship.


Our broker recommended Hayes and said they've had problems before with First Am so I agreed to give Hayes a try. My contract has a delayed close so not much movement lately. Sorry to hear your experience has not been great. I would reach out to your broker and let them know, hopefully they can help.


----------



## pixiedustyyc

I have a question for those of you who have purchased loaded contracts.  Our contract came with a clause that stated the following for us we are expecting the 2021 points to be fulling banked for our Aug use year contract.  In the clause it states the following: 

"IF THERE ARE LESS POINTS THAN WHAT IS STATED IN THIS CLAUSE AT TIME OF TRANSFER, THERE WILL BE AN $20 PER POINT COMPENSATION FROM SELLER TO BUYER OR BUYER MAY CANCEL THE CONTRACT.  "

In the closing docs we just received, I'm not seeing how or when the clause would get enforced as it doesn't seem the escrow service waits for the buyers to confirm the number of points received prior to releasing funds to the seller nor if it is that late indicate how the cancelling the contract would happen.

I'm curious how this gets handled. Is there any sage wisdom from the DISboards to share?

Thank you all so much


----------



## 808blessing

Waived: Feb 24
Excruciating and impatient wait: Mar 23
It will be over soon.


----------



## 808blessing

I'm not seeing how or when the clause would get enforced as it doesn't seem the escrow service waits for the buyers to confirm the number of points received prior to releasing funds to the seller nor if it is that late indicate how the cancelling the contract would happen.

I'm curious how this gets handled. Is there any sage wisdom from the DISboards to share?

Thank you all so much
[/QUOTE]

I didn't have evidence either and I just went on faith and worry.  But I do know for my last contract, the final thing done (by title or maybe it was broker) was after the previous owner returned closing docs, they had to send in a screenshot of points. I didn't ask for it. They happened to tell me because i was bugging them for closing and that was the last piece they were waiting on. Pretty sure it was title. I didn't ask for screenshot neither did they offer. Also who is to say when that screenshot was actually taken. so .


----------



## minorthr

Closed and deed recorded, one step closer

Home Resort: Boardwalk
Broker: www.dvcbyresale.com
Title Company: mason
Offer made: 1/31/22
Offer accepted: 1/31/22
Sent to ROFR: 2/1/22
Passed ROFR: 3/10/22
Closing docs received: 3/11/22
Closing docs returned: 3/11/22
Closing: 3/23/22
Deed recorded:3/24/22
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## John Gry

Update #3 closing



Home Resort: Cooper Creek Villas II

Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American Title 
Offer made: 2/02/2022
Offer accepted: 2/02/2022 ( 0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 2/07/2022 (5 days)
Passed ROFR: 2/28/2022 (21 days)
Closing docs received: 3/10/2022 (10 days)
Closing docs returned: 3/11/2022 ( 1 day)
Closing: 03/23/2022 (12 days)
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Finally, seems like every stage takes that much agonizingly longer! The finish line is in sight!


----------



## Sandisw

pixiedustyyc said:


> I have a question for those of you who have purchased loaded contracts.  Our contract came with a clause that stated the following for us we are expecting the 2021 points to be fulling banked for our Aug use year contract.  In the clause it states the following:
> 
> "IF THERE ARE LESS POINTS THAN WHAT IS STATED IN THIS CLAUSE AT TIME OF TRANSFER, THERE WILL BE AN $20 PER POINT COMPENSATION FROM SELLER TO BUYER OR BUYER MAY CANCEL THE CONTRACT.  "
> 
> In the closing docs we just received, I'm not seeing how or when the clause would get enforced as it doesn't seem the escrow service waits for the buyers to confirm the number of points received prior to releasing funds to the seller nor if it is that late indicate how the cancelling the contract would happen.
> 
> I'm curious how this gets handled. Is there any sage wisdom from the DISboards to share?
> 
> Thank you all so much



Some companies do not release the funds to the seller until it is verified. That happened when I bought in 2020 and the sellers didn’t get paid for 5 weeks because it took a long time for Disney to transfer the contract.


----------



## KVacc

UPDATE #2:

Home Resort: CCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/10/21
Offer accepted: 12/10/21 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 12/20/21 (10 days)
Passed ROFR: 1/25/22 (36 days)
Closing docs received: 2/1/2022 (7 days)
Closing docs returned: 2/5/2022 (4 days)
Seller closing docs returned: 3/1/2022 (28 days)
Closing: 3/2/2022 (1 day)
Deed recorded: 3/7/2022 (5 days)
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 3/23/2022 (16 days)
Points in account:

Days Total:

Almost there!


----------



## JC1984

Update:
Home Resort: AUL
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/7
Offer accepted: 2/17
Sent to ROFR: 2/21
Passed ROFR: 3/15
Estoppel Issued: 3/15
Closing docs received: 3/23
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (adding on points):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

Home Resort: PVB
Broker:DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 01/10/2022
Offer accepted: 01/10/2022
Sent to ROFR: 01/12/2022
Passed ROFR: 02/01/2022
Closing docs received:3/1/2022
Closing docs returned:3/4/2022
Closing:3/24/2022
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:


----------



## snowy82

KVacc said:


> UPDATE #2:
> 
> Home Resort: CCV
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 12/10/21
> Offer accepted: 12/10/21 (0 days)
> Sent to ROFR: 12/20/21 (10 days)
> Passed ROFR: 1/25/22 (36 days)
> Closing docs received: 2/1/2022 (7 days)
> Closing docs returned: 2/5/2022 (4 days)
> Seller closing docs returned: 3/1/2022 (28 days)
> Closing: 3/2/2022 (1 day)
> Deed recorded: 3/7/2022 (5 days)
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 3/23/2022 (16 days)
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:
> 
> Almost there!


i'm using the same broker so i'm interested in your timeline. we received our closing docs on 3/16 and while we've sent in our portion, we're still waiting on the seller. do you know why your sellers took nearly a month? it feels so frustrating!! but at least your contract is showing up sooner than your ROFR and seller closing docs!!


----------



## KVacc

snowy82 said:


> i'm using the same broker so i'm interested in your timeline. we received our closing docs on 3/16 and while we've sent in our portion, we're still waiting on the seller. do you know why your sellers took nearly a month? it feels so frustrating!! but at least your contract is showing up sooner than your ROFR and seller closing docs!!


They said our sellers had something happen to their computer, had to get a new one, and they didnt have their password saved in order to get the updated point statement, so then they had to get a hold of Member Services 2 days before the closing deadline, so it took a while! Hopefully your sellers wont have an issue like that, lol


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 2/26/22
Offer accepted: 2/26/22 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 2/27/22  (1 day)
Passed ROFR: 3/22/22   (23 days)
Closing docs received: 3/24/22 (2 days)
Closing docs returned: 3/24/22 -Buyer (0 days)
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## John Gry

Update #4 Deed recorded

Home Resort: Cooper Creek Villas 2
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 2/02/2022
Offer accepted: 2/02/2022 ( 0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 2/07/2022 (5 days)
Passed ROFR: 2/28/2022 (21 days)
Closing docs received: 3/10/2022 (10 days)
Closing docs returned: 3/11/2022 ( 1 day)
Closing: 03/23/2022 (12 days)
Deed recorded: 03/24/2022 (1 day)
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## pixiedustyyc

Sandisw said:


> Some companies do not release the funds to the seller until it is verified. That happened when I bought in 2020 and the sellers didn’t get paid for 5 weeks because it took a long time for Disney to transfer the contract.


Thank you They just verified that question as well


----------



## Baileygina

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 02/19/2022
Offer accepted: 02/19/2022
Sent to ROFR: 02/24/2022
Passed ROFR: 03/16/2022 (20 days)
Closing docs received:3/17/2022
Closing docs returned:3/18/2022 (buyer) (still waiting on seller)
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## pixiedustyyc

pixiedustyyc said:


> I’m in the same boat. I’m purchasing Aulani and awaiting closing docs. I’m curious too. Paying cash too and I’m in Canada and need to get a US notary. What I have learned is Hawaii passed a law allowing for virtual notarization in 2021. So if I really need one and to avoid going to a consulate, I’m going to try that out. I found a service called notarize.con. I’m now a week awaiting the closing docs. I’ll let you know how it goes.



The escrow company First American suggested they worked with a virtual notary,  and we decided to use the one they suggested.  The process for that was quick and simple and made it a lot easier than having to schedule time with the US Consulate.  So, all in all, I'd recommend the virtual notary process for simplifying things for people outside the US (and maybe for people in the US too)

On the downside, we still need to fedex in tax forms for hawaii since they haven't modernized the acceptance of digital forms for that. 

Anyhow, one step closer, we will finish our closing steps today.


----------



## JC1984

Update:
Home Resort: AUL
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/7
Offer accepted: 2/17
Sent to ROFR: 2/21
Passed ROFR: 3/15
Estoppel Issued: 3/15
Closing docs received: 3/23
Closing docs returned: 3/25
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (adding on points):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## pixiedustyyc

Update 1

Home Resort: AUL
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 02/14
Offer accepted: 02/14
Sent to ROFR: 02/15
Passed ROFR: 03/11
Closing docs received: 03/22 
Closing docs returned: 03/25 (used virtual notary)
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## KVacc

Final Update:

Home Resort: CCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/10/21
Offer accepted: 12/10/21 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 12/20/21 (10 days)
Passed ROFR: 1/25/22 (36 days)
Closing docs received: 2/1/2022 (7 days)
Closing docs returned: 2/5/2022 (4 days)
Seller closing docs returned: 3/1/2022 (28 days)
Closing: 3/2/2022 (1 day)
Deed recorded: 3/7/2022 (5 days)
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 3/23/2022 (16 days)
Points in account: 3/27/2022 (4 days)

Days Total: 107


----------



## 2Infinity&Beyond

Final Update

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/28/22
Offer accepted: 1/28/22
Sent to ROFR: 1/31/22
Passed ROFR: 2/18/22
Closing docs received: 2/25/22
Closing docs returned: 2/28/22
Closing: 3/4/22
Deed recorded: 3/7/22
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 3/22/22
Points in account: 3/27/22

Days Total: 59


----------



## essyg

Home Resort: AK
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 02/07/2022
Offer accepted: 02/07/2022
Sent to ROFR: 02/08/2022
Passed ROFR: 03/01/2022
Closing docs received:3/01/2022
Closing docs returned:3/09/2022
Closing:3/10/2022
Deed recorded:3/14/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## snowy82

I thought I was done with the agonizing waiting once I passed rofr but it will be two weeks on Wednesday since we received closing docs and the seller still hasn’t returned them. I know I’ll have to wait for Disney to create and load my membership but this feels painful because I don’t have any guidance at all as to when the seller will do his part!!


----------



## snowy82

Baileygina said:


> Home Resort: PVB
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 02/19/2022
> Offer accepted: 02/19/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 02/24/2022
> Passed ROFR: 03/16/2022 (20 days)
> Closing docs received:3/17/2022
> Closing docs returned:3/18/2022 (buyer) (still waiting on seller)
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:


We are on similar timelines…still waiting for our seller too… how frustrating!!!


----------



## Vandymit

I’m using Magic Vacation Title and I’m starting to regret it.  It’s been over two weeks since I passed ROFR and I still haven’t received anything from them.  I’ve emailed my closing agent 3 times for an update with no response.  Has anyone experienced this kind of bad service before?   I see people on here that have got their closing documents in less that four days.   I’m like 16/17 days.


----------



## Ensusieasm

Vandymit said:


> I’m using Magic Vacation Title and I’m starting to regret it.  It’s been over two weeks since I passed ROFR and I still haven’t received anything from them.  I’ve emailed my closing agent 3 times for an update with no response.  Has anyone experienced this kind of bad service before?   I see people on here that have got their closing documents in less that four days.   I’m like 16/17 days.


Ah-Oh, you’ve got me worried. I’ve been waiting 6 days. Now I think I’m in for a long wait. The email I received to let me know I passed ROFR did say I should receive the paperwork within 21 days, but I thought it would be much sooner. Now I fear, maybe not. Good luck... maybe today’s your day.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Vandymit said:


> I’m using Magic Vacation Title and I’m starting to regret it.  It’s been over two weeks since I passed ROFR and I still haven’t received anything from them.  I’ve emailed my closing agent 3 times for an update with no response.  Has anyone experienced this kind of bad service before?   I see people on here that have got their closing documents in less that four days.   I’m like 16/17 days.


I've used them for 2 resale contracts and got my closing docs in 2 weeks both times. I'm sorry the closing agent hasn't been responsive.


----------



## Baileygina

snowy82 said:


> I thought I was done with the agonizing waiting once I passed rofr but it will be two weeks on Wednesday since we received closing docs and the seller still hasn’t returned them. I know I’ll have to wait for Disney to create and load my membership but this feels painful because I don’t have any guidance at all as to when the seller will do his part!!


I am astounded by the fact that the title company doesn't put a deadline on returning documents. Sellers dragging their feet on closing docs is a very common issue on these boards. I'm beyond frustrated because we expressed our desire for a quick closing early on - due to the fact that we will have 407 points on this contract that will expire end of July + we were hoping and praying to be able to make a Thanksgiving reservation at our home resort before it opened up to everyone at the 7 month mark in late April. I would think the sellers would get to a notary quickly and return the docs so they can get their money. I am regretting going the resale route now - should've just bought direct.


----------



## Baileygina

Vandymit said:


> I’m using Magic Vacation Title and I’m starting to regret it.  It’s been over two weeks since I passed ROFR and I still haven’t received anything from them.  I’ve emailed my closing agent 3 times for an update with no response.  Has anyone experienced this kind of bad service before?   I see people on here that have got their closing documents in less that four days.   I’m like 16/17 days.


We are using them and have had a good experience thus far (can't say the same for the broker sadly). We got our closing docs the day after we passed ROFR. Returned them the next day and now enduring the agonizing wait for the sellers to get to a UPS store to sign their paperwork.


----------



## Klinger13

First contract, first update!

Home Resort: SSR
Broker:  www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/7/2022
Offer accepted: 3/7/2022
Sent to ROFR: 3/8/2022
Passed ROFR: 3/29/2022 (issued estoppel also)
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total


----------



## snowy82

Baileygina said:


> I am astounded by the fact that the title company doesn't put a deadline on returning documents. Sellers dragging their feet on closing docs is a very common issue on these boards. I'm beyond frustrated because we expressed our desire for a quick closing early on - due to the fact that we will have 407 points on this contract that will expire end of July + we were hoping and praying to be able to make a Thanksgiving reservation at our home resort before it opened up to everyone at the 7 month mark in late April. I would think the sellers would get to a notary quickly and return the docs so they can get their money. I am regretting going the resale route now - should've just bought direct.


I don't understand the delay either. If I were the seller, I'd want my money ASAP! But I don't know what's on their paperwork plate. Perhaps there's a lot more they have to do/get notarized?? Good luck with your situation...i only hope we both get our closings handled very soon!!


----------



## pianomanzano

3rd home resort, second UY, let the fun begin!

Home Resort: VGF
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/6/22
Offer accepted: 3/6/22 
Sent to ROFR: 3/7/22  
Passed ROFR: 3/28/22 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## Vandymit

Vandymit said:


> I’m using Magic Vacation Title and I’m starting to regret it.  It’s been over two weeks since I passed ROFR and I still haven’t received anything from them.  I’ve emailed my closing agent 3 times for an update with no response.  Has anyone experienced this kind of bad service before?   I see people on here that have got their closing documents in less that four days.   I’m like 16/17 days.


They contacted me today.  My original closing agent is no longer with the company.  Good thing I emailed the admin.  Documents should arrive tomorrow.  Not thrilled with the service but I understand.   Ready to move forward.


----------



## pianomanzano

For those using Magic Vacation Title, can you share how long you've waited to get closing docs? It's only been 2 days for me, but reading some of the most recent posts I'm not sure if it's a one-off thing to wait awhile for them. I wish we chose Cammy/Mason Title instead!


----------



## bdoleary

pixiedustyyc said:


> I have a question for those of you who have purchased loaded contracts.  Our contract came with a clause that stated the following for us we are expecting the 2021 points to be fulling banked for our Aug use year contract.  In the clause it states the following:
> 
> "IF THERE ARE LESS POINTS THAN WHAT IS STATED IN THIS CLAUSE AT TIME OF TRANSFER, THERE WILL BE AN $20 PER POINT COMPENSATION FROM SELLER TO BUYER OR BUYER MAY CANCEL THE CONTRACT.  "
> 
> In the closing docs we just received, I'm not seeing how or when the clause would get enforced as it doesn't seem the escrow service waits for the buyers to confirm the number of points received prior to releasing funds to the seller nor if it is that late indicate how the cancelling the contract would happen.
> 
> I'm curious how this gets handled. Is there any sage wisdom from the DISboards to share?
> 
> Thank you all so much


We closed recently and the transfer agent asked me to confirm once the point transfer was complete.  They stated the funds would not be released to the seller until the point transfer was confirmed.


----------



## SpotMonkey

pianomanzano said:


> For those using Magic Vacation Title, can you share how long you've waited to get closing docs? It's only been 2 days for me, but reading some of the most recent posts I'm not sure if it's a one-off thing to wait awhile for them. I wish we chose Cammy/Mason Title instead!


I didn't hear anything for two weeks and got antsy. I totally understood that they give a 21-business-day time frame, but there's always a fear that something has fallen through the cracks when you go weeks without hearing anything. So, I reached out to my closing agent, who got in touch with the title company, and I got my documents a day and a half later. After that, things happened fast on all sides. The deed was recorded yesterday, 5 days after we got the documents. I wouldn't hesitate to use them again. Super easy process and very quick responses once documents were in hand.


----------



## SpaceshipEarth516

essyg said:


> Home Resort: AK
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 02/07/2022
> Offer accepted: 02/07/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 02/08/2022
> Passed ROFR: 03/01/2022
> Closing docs received:3/01/2022
> Closing docs returned:3/09/2022
> Closing:3/10/2022
> Deed recorded:3/14/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:


Our deed was recorded on 3/14 as well. Have you received your membership email from DVC yet? Based on recent lead times, it seems as though we should hear soon.


----------



## John Gry

SpaceshipEarth516 said:


> Our deed was recorded on 3/14 as well. Have you received your membership email from DVC yet? Based on recent lead times, it seems as though we should hear soon.


Our AKV was also deeded on 3/14. We have not heard anything from Membership Administration yet. 
Our CCV was deeded on 3/9 and we received our membership on 3/27. For CCV we have not received points into the membership as of yet.


----------



## potlicker81

pianomanzano said:


> For those using Magic Vacation Title, can you share how long you've waited to get closing docs? It's only been 2 days for me, but reading some of the most recent posts I'm not sure if it's a one-off thing to wait awhile for them. I wish we chose Cammy/Mason Title instead!


I used magic vacation title, we passed ROFR 2/28 and didn't get my closing docs until 3/9. Not too bad, thankfully less than the 21 days they say it could be


----------



## essyg

SpaceshipEarth516 said:


> Our deed was recorded on 3/14 as well. Have you received your membership email from DVC yet? Based on recent lead times, it seems as though we should hear soon.


Not yet- but I am checking my email hourly, hoping soon!


----------



## pianomanzano

potlicker81 said:


> I used magic vacation title, we passed ROFR 2/28 and didn't get my closing docs until 3/9. Not too bad, thankfully less than the 21 days they say it could be


Oof, I wonder what takes them so long. Mason (Cammy) got my our closing docs the next day after we heard from ROFR. If/when we do resale again, I'll request them.


----------



## essyg

essyg said:


> Not yet- but I am checking my email hourly, hoping soon!


Update: just got my activation code, waiting on my membership number


----------



## Baileygina

essyg said:


> Update: just got my activation code, waiting on my membership number


Yahoo!!


----------



## Baileygina

pianomanzano said:


> For those using Magic Vacation Title, can you share how long you've waited to get closing docs? It's only been 2 days for me, but reading some of the most recent posts I'm not sure if it's a one-off thing to wait awhile for them. I wish we chose Cammy/Mason Title instead!


We got ours the next day, but now we are in week 2 waiting for the sellers to get to a notary


----------



## potlicker81

pianomanzano said:


> Oof, I wonder what takes them so long. Mason (Cammy) got my our closing docs the next day after we heard from ROFR. If/when we do resale again, I'll request them.


That's what was killing me, I kept seeing other people post that they got their closing docs that day or the next from mason and I waited what seemed like forever. Although now people are saying it's taking weeks to get theirs so now I don't feel so bad. I won't complain over my 9 days


----------



## potlicker81

If you are an existing member just adding points with same use year and all, do you get an email or anything telling you the contract has been added to your account or do you just have to keep checking?


----------



## LadybugsMum

potlicker81 said:


> If you are an existing member just adding points with same use year and all, do you get an email or anything telling you the contract has been added to your account or do you just have to keep checking?


Once I got an email and nothing for the other 2 even though it was a new membership.


----------



## snowy82

Baileygina said:


> We got ours the next day, but now we are in week 2 waiting for the sellers to get to a notary


we're in the same boat. let's commiserate together.

i keep bugging my closing agent and even asked my broker (who hasn't responded yet). i know i'm annoying, but i'm having nightmares that the seller changed his mind last minute!!


----------



## Baileygina

snowy82 said:


> we're in the same boat. let's commiserate together.
> 
> i keep bugging my closing agent and even asked my broker (who hasn't responded yet). i know i'm annoying, but i'm having nightmares that the seller changed his mind last minute!!


Yes we are. I was scolded by my broker for asking them to let the seller know we wanted to do a quick closing (if possible) because of 407 expiring points - losing those points would greatly devalue the contract. Things were moving perfectly for us to get our points in time to book a family Thanksgiving vacation, but now that is likely out of reach. I'm super frustrated and wondering if I can cancel and just buy direct. I don't appreciate being told that we shouldn't "rush" the sellers - it's been almost 2 weeks - because I simply asked them to let them know the reasons we were hoping for a quick closing. Rant over...


----------



## Baileygina

snowy82 said:


> I thought I was done with the agonizing waiting once I passed rofr but it will be two weeks on Wednesday since we received closing docs and the seller still hasn’t returned them. I know I’ll have to wait for Disney to create and load my membership but this feels painful because I don’t have any guidance at all as to when the seller will do his part!!


Maybe we have the same seller - lol~


----------



## pianomanzano

Baileygina said:


> Yes we are. I was scolded by my broker for asking them to let the seller know we wanted to do a quick closing (if possible) because of 407 expiring points - losing those points would greatly devalue the contract. Things were moving perfectly for us to get our points in time to book a family Thanksgiving vacation, but now that is likely out of reach. I'm super frustrated and wondering if I can cancel and just buy direct. I don't appreciate being told that we shouldn't "rush" the sellers - it's been almost 2 weeks - because I simply asked them to let them know the reasons we were hoping for a quick closing. Rant over...


That's ridiculous for a broker to scold you, that'd make me not want to do business with them in the future! If there are circumstances such as an international seller or old age/recent death, etc., I think it's understandable (to a certain extent), but beyond that and being rude on top is just unacceptable.

Are any of the points bankable? If possible I'd ask the broker to get the seller to bank any points that can be banked if they're going to take a long time. Don't lose hope though! Our first contract had 114 points expiring within 45 days of account opening and we were able to book a 2BR at SSR and bring grandparents down for our daughter's first birthday.


----------



## Sandisw

Baileygina said:


> Yes we are. I was scolded by my broker for asking them to let the seller know we wanted to do a quick closing (if possible) because of 407 expiring points - losing those points would greatly devalue the contract. Things were moving perfectly for us to get our points in time to book a family Thanksgiving vacation, but now that is likely out of reach. I'm super frustrated and wondering if I can cancel and just buy direct. I don't appreciate being told that we shouldn't "rush" the sellers - it's been almost 2 weeks - because I simply asked them to let them know the reasons we were hoping for a quick closing. Rant over...



Once the official closing date passes, you can cancel the sale and get back your deposit.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

UPDATE: Moving right along!

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 2/26/22
Offer accepted: 2/26/22 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 2/27/22  (1 day)
Passed ROFR: 3/22/22   (23 days)
Closing docs received: 3/24/22 (2 days)
Closing docs returned: 3/24/22 -Buyer (0 days) Seller-3/28/21 (4 days)
Closing: 3/30/22 (2 days)
Deed recorded: 3/30/22 (0 days)
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## essyg

SpaceshipEarth516 said:


> Our deed was recorded on 3/14 as well. Have you received your membership email from DVC yet? Based on recent lead times, it seems as though we should hear soon.


Update- got activation code and membership number today!


----------



## SpaceshipEarth516

essyg said:


> Update- got activation code and membership number today!


Awesome! I just got my activation code too.  I assume the club ID is not far behind.


----------



## Matty B13

Update #2:

Home Resort: VGF 1.0
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 02/7/2022
Offer accepted: 02/08/2022
Sent to ROFR: 02/11/2022
Passed ROFR: 03/07/2022
Closing docs received: 03/08/2022
Closing docs returned by buyer: 03/08/2022
Closing docs returned by seller: 03/22/2022
Closing: 03/30/2022
Deed recorded: 03/30/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:


----------



## MinnieSueB

pianomanzano said:


> Oof, I wonder what takes them so long. Mason (Cammy) got my our closing docs the next day after we heard from ROFR. If/when we do resale again, I'll request them.


Same thing here!  Had Cammy last time & she was GREAT!  I totally forgot to request Mason.


----------



## fumipappa

How do you find/confirm Deed recorded? Closing company tells you?


----------



## LadybugsMum

If it's a WDW resort, you can check the Orange county website: https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


----------



## KVacc

fumipappa said:


> How do you find/confirm Deed recorded? Closing company tells you?





LadybugsMum said:


> If it's a WDW resort, you can check the Orange county website: https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


Just keep stalking the comptroller site!


----------



## Baileygina

ProudMommyof2 said:


> UPDATE: Moving right along!
> 
> Home Resort: PVB
> Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com/
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 2/26/22
> Offer accepted: 2/26/22 (0 days)
> Sent to ROFR: 2/27/22  (1 day)
> Passed ROFR: 3/22/22   (23 days)
> Closing docs received: 3/24/22 (2 days)
> Closing docs returned: 3/24/22 -Buyer (0 days) Seller-3/28/21 (4 days)
> Closing: 3/30/22 (2 days)
> Deed recorded: 3/30/22 (0 days)
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


That's awesome! Your timeline is similar to my PVB but we got our closing docs 3/16 - still waiting on the sellers to return them - sigh.....


----------



## Baileygina

pianomanzano said:


> That's ridiculous for a broker to scold you, that'd make me not want to do business with them in the future! If there are circumstances such as an international seller or old age/recent death, etc., I think it's understandable (to a certain extent), but beyond that and being rude on top is just unacceptable.
> 
> Are any of the points bankable? If possible I'd ask the broker to get the seller to bank any points that can be banked if they're going to take a long time. Don't lose hope though! Our first contract had 114 points expiring within 45 days of account opening and we were able to book a 2BR at SSR and bring grandparents down for our daughter's first birthday.


I was not happy - in fact, I compose emails I want to send them in my head everyday - but, I know that would likely only make things worse. I won't do business with that broker again. None of the circumstances you mentioned have been relayed to me. Only that the sellers are hoping to get them done soon.  None of the points are bankable   Thanks for giving me some hope!


----------



## snowy82

Baileygina said:


> I was not happy - in fact, I compose emails I want to send them in my head everyday - but, I know that would likely only make things worse. I won't do business with that broker again. None of the circumstances you mentioned have been relayed to me. Only that the sellers are hoping to get them done soon.  None of the points are bankable   Thanks for giving me some hope!





Baileygina said:


> I was not happy - in fact, I compose emails I want to send them in my head everyday - but, I know that would likely only make things worse. I won't do business with that broker again. None of the circumstances you mentioned have been relayed to me. Only that the sellers are hoping to get them done soon.  None of the points are bankable   Thanks for giving me some hope!


Of course when I emailed my closing agent today, I got an out of office indicating that she won’t be back until Tuesday. At least it will give me a reason to not bug her until then.


----------



## MinnieSueB

Already regretting not making my agent go back & change contract to Mason Title with Cammy but my buyers are older & they had a difficult time with DocuSign as it was - sigh.  Can't tell you how great Cammy was on my last resale purchase that was a VGF contract too.  Had closing docs next day.  My agent is now just saying "Sorry."  GRRRRRRR....... 

Home Resort: VGF
Broker: www.fideltyrealestate.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/4/22
Offer accepted: 3/4/22
Sent to ROFR: 3/8/22 
Passed ROFR: 3/28/22
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:


----------



## DIANNERIVERA

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: DVC Store
Title Company: Magic Vacation
Offer made: 2/10/222
Offer accepted: 2/11/22 (1 days)
Sent to ROFR: 2/15/22 ( 4 days)
Passed ROFR: 3/11/22 (24 days)
Closing docs received: 3/18/22 (7 days)
Closing docs returned: 3/24/22 -Buyer (6 days) Seller-3/30/21 (6 days)
Closing: 3/30/22 ( 0 days)
Deed recorded: 4/1/22 (2 days)
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## fumipappa

Home Resort: AKL
Broker: DVC Store
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 2/09/2022
Offer accepted: 2/10/22 (1 days)
Sent to ROFR: 2/11/22 ( 1 days)
Passed ROFR: 3/07/22 (21 days)
Closing docs received: 3/14/22 (7 days)
Closing docs returned by Buyer: 3/15/22
Closing docs returned by Seller: 3/28/22 Not 100% sure about date - International seller
Closing: 3/29/22 (1 days)
Deed recorded: 3/30/22 (1 days)
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total:

DVC Store, Mason - super smooth.  I worried about transaction as it is international seller by hearing not-so-good story. However, all transaction was very smooth, and the worst(long wait )part is on all Disney side.  I am expecting it takes while to show up on my membership.


----------



## potlicker81

fumipappa said:


> Home Resort: AKL
> Broker: DVC Store
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 2/09/2022
> Offer accepted: 2/10/22 (1 days)
> Sent to ROFR: 2/11/22 ( 1 days)
> Passed ROFR: 3/07/22 (21 days)
> Closing docs received: 3/14/22 (7 days)
> Closing docs returned by Buyer: 3/15/22
> Closing docs returned by Seller: 3/28/22 Not 100% sure about date - International seller
> Closing: 3/29/22 (1 days)
> Deed recorded: 3/30/22 (1 days)
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:
> 
> DVC Store, Mason - super smooth.  I worried about transaction as it is international seller by hearing not-so-good story. However, all transaction was very smooth, and the worst(long wait )part is on all Disney side.  I am expecting it takes while to show up on my membership.


My deed was recorded 12 days ago and from what I can tell from this board I have a min of 4 more days before I might see my contract on my account. I thought I was going to go crazy waiting on ROFR, this is just as bad


----------



## hglenn

potlicker81 said:


> My deed was recorded 12 days ago and from what I can tell from this board I have a min of 4 more days before I might see my contract on my account. I thought I was going to go crazy waiting on ROFR, this is just as bad


Don't tell me that.... I'm in my first ROFR as a new member and it's painful... so painful that I'm considering buying direct before my contract even gets taken (or, in the unlikely event, passes).


----------



## potlicker81

hglenn said:


> Don't tell me that.... I'm in my first ROFR as a new member and it's painful... so painful that I'm considering buying direct before my contract even gets taken (or, in the unlikely event, passes).


The hard part for me is I bought my first 2 contracts direct, I had my points in my account before the end of the day. I am on 59 days and counting. This is painful


----------



## snowy82

DIANNERIVERA said:


> Home Resort: BCV
> Broker: DVC Store
> Title Company: Magic Vacation
> Offer made: 2/10/222
> Offer accepted: 2/11/22 (1 days)
> Sent to ROFR: 2/15/22 ( 4 days)
> Passed ROFR: 3/11/22 (24 days)
> Closing docs received: 3/18/22 (7 days)
> Closing docs returned: 3/24/22 -Buyer (6 days) Seller-3/30/21 (6 days)
> Closing: 3/30/22 ( 0 days)
> Deed recorded: 4/1/22 (2 days)
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


we are using same title company...and still waiting on our seller to return the docs, but glad to see that closing and deed recording happened so quickly!! waiting anxiously.....


----------



## DIANNERIVERA

snowy82 said:


> we are using same title company...and still waiting on our seller to return the docs, but glad to see that closing and deed recording happened so quickly!! waiting anxiously.....


Actually Fedex was late delivering our closing documents. When we received the email confirming closing we were surprised it was so fast from sellers part. I was all day yesterday stalking the recording office . Now waiting for Disney again. The ROFR waiting was stressful.


----------



## Vandymit

Update: 2
Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/14
Offer accepted: 2/14
Sent to ROFR: 2/16
Passed ROFR: 3/12
Estoppel Issued: 3/12
Closing docs received: 3/30
Closing docs returned: 4/1
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## KVacc

hglenn said:


> Don't tell me that.... I'm in my first ROFR as a new member and it's painful... so painful that I'm considering buying direct before my contract even gets taken (or, in the unlikely event, passes).


So resale …totally closed and got points in our account in 107 days, closed out two weeks ago. Weds I called for direct add on, 10.7 minutes later, all done!!! It’s amazing the difference.


----------



## hglenn

KVacc said:


> So resale …totally closed and got points in our account in 107 days, closed out two weeks ago. Weds I called for direct add on, 10.7 minutes later, all done!!! It’s amazing the difference.


Yeap! We’ve decided if our contract is taken we’re doing direct that day. Then we’ll go resale to add on later!


----------



## Trixi Mouse

Home Resort: Boardwalk Villas
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 01/20/22
Offer accepted: 01/21/22
Sent to ROFR: 01/24/22
Passed ROFR: 02/18/22
Closing docs received: 02/23/22
Closing docs returned: 02/25/22 (buyer) | 03/11/22 (seller - International Seller)
Closing: 03/14/22
Deed recorded: 03/31/22
Contract Showing on Membership (Prior Member):  04/01/22
Points in account: 04/01/22 

Days Total: 71


----------



## keirabella2012

Trixi Mouse said:


> Home Resort: Boardwalk Villas
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 01/20/22
> Offer accepted: 01/21/22
> Sent to ROFR: 01/24/22
> Passed ROFR: 02/18/22
> Closing docs received: 02/23/22
> Closing docs returned: 02/25/22 (buyer) | 03/11/22 (seller - International Seller)
> Closing: 03/14/22
> Deed recorded: 03/31/22
> Contract Showing on Membership (Prior Member):  04/01/22
> Points in account: 04/01/22
> 
> Days Total: 71


How did you get your contract to show on your account and points so quickly? We closed on our resale last Friday and deed recorded on Monday. I'm also a prior member.


----------



## Trixi Mouse

keirabella2012 said:


> How did you get your contract to show on your account and points so quickly? We closed on our resale last Friday and deed recorded on Monday. I'm also a prior member.


I seriously have NO idea how it happened :-o  I got my Welcome Home email, then got on chat via the DVC site the next day to make a request to load the points. The CM told me it could take 4 - 6 weeks to process, so I was reluctantly ready to settle in for another wait (I've been getting good at it - only a little hair loss and developed the slightest of tics ;-) ). 2 hours later, the points were there!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Trixi Mouse said:


> I seriously have NO idea how it happened :-o  I got my Welcome Home email, then got on chat via the DVC site the next day to make a request to load the points. The CM told me it could take 4 - 6 weeks to process, so I was reluctantly ready to settle in for another wait (I've been getting good at it - only a little hair loss and developed the slightest of tics ;-) ). 2 hours later, the points were there!


Your title co must have sent the transfer request right after it closed. 18-21 days is pretty standard. Though not sure why it took over 2 weeks for your contract to get recorded. I do agree about getting your points loaded. I too chatted with a CM a day or two after our contract showed up in our account and he was able to load them right away. It would be inhumane to make someone wait 4-6 weeks to give them their points.


----------



## Baileygina

Trixi Mouse said:


> Home Resort: Boardwalk Villas
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 01/20/22
> Offer accepted: 01/21/22
> Sent to ROFR: 01/24/22
> Passed ROFR: 02/18/22
> Closing docs received: 02/23/22
> Closing docs returned: 02/25/22 (buyer) | 03/11/22 (seller - International Seller)
> Closing: 03/14/22
> Deed recorded: 03/31/22
> Contract Showing on Membership (Prior Member):  04/01/22
> Points in account: 04/01/22
> 
> Days Total: 71


Wow - amazing turnaround time on getting the membership and points.


----------



## keirabella2012

JoeDisney247365 said:


> OK so my Rep is awesome and got them to load my membership for me today!  I tried to chat to have points loaded but got the run around on wait time.  I will try again tomorrow as most of these posts suggest to wait a day.  SO CLOSE>>>


that's great! i just bought VGF2 and I asked my guide and he said no!!! Boo! He gave me the email to request myself. Who is your guide?


----------



## JoeDisney247365

keirabella2012 said:


> that's great! i just bought VGF2 and I asked my guide and he said no!!! Boo! He gave me the email to request myself. Who is your guide?


Yea I was surprised he would do anything at all to help and told him I understood that it's not his job.  Hubert is my guide.  Did a great job for us all around.


----------



## KVacc

keirabella2012 said:


> that's great! i just bought VGF2 and I asked my guide and he said no!!! Boo! He gave me the email to request myself. Who is your guide?


You bought direct or resale?


----------



## Baileygina

JoeDisney247365 said:


> OK so my Rep is awesome and got them to load my membership for me today!  I tried to chat to have points loaded but got the run around on wait time.  I will try again tomorrow as most of these posts suggest to wait a day.  SO CLOSE>>>


I've worked with Hubert as well when exploring direct points, but never bought, he is great. Are you also a direct member?


----------



## JoeDisney247365

Baileygina said:


> I've worked with Hubert as well when exploring direct points, but never bought, he is great. Are you also a direct member?


Yes we purchase Riviera last month from him. It was our first contract with DVC and have added a resale at BCV since then. We really liked him!


----------



## pianomanzano

snowy82 said:


> Of course when I emailed my closing agent today, I got an out of office indicating that she won’t be back until Tuesday. At least it will give me a reason to not bug her until then.


Found out from this thread that my closing agent at Magic Vacation left the company. I'm glad I did otherwise who knows how long it would've taken to hear from them! Looks like I got assigned your agent, since mine is also out of office until Tuesday. 7 days and counting now and still haven't received closing docs...


----------



## John Gry

*Update: FINAL (total 58 days)*
Home Resort: Copper Creek Villas (175 pts.) 
Broker:DVC Resale Market 
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 02/01/2022 
Offer accepted: 02/01/2022 (0 day)
Sent to ROFR: 02/02/2022 (1 day)
Passed ROFR: 02/24/2022 (22 days)
Closing docs received: 03/02/2022 (6 days)
Closing docs returned: 03/02/2022 (0 days)
Closing: 03/08/2022 (6 days)
Deed recorded: 03/09/2022 (1 day)
Contract Showing on Membership 03/27/2022 (18 days)
Points in account: 03/31/2022 (4 days) Chat with MS


----------



## MinnieSueB

pianomanzano said:


> Found out from this thread that my closing agent at Magic Vacation left the company. I'm glad I did otherwise who knows how long it would've taken to hear from them! Looks like I got assigned your agent, since mine is also out of office until Tuesday. 7 days and counting now and still haven't received closing docs...


You really have to stay on them.  I was promised closing docs on Friday & followed back up today and saying now that I should receive them tomorrow.  REALLY missing Cammy!!!


----------



## John Gry

2nd of 3 resale purchases within week of each other.


*Update: FINAL (total 60 days)*
Home Resort: Animal Kingdom Lodge (250 pts.)
Broker:DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 01/30/2022 (1 day)
Offer accepted: 01/31/2022 (1day)
Sent to ROFR: 02/01/2022 (1 day)
Passed ROFR: 02/24/2022 (23 days)
Closing docs received: 02/25/22 (1 day)
Closing docs returned: 02/26/22
Closing: 3/10/2022 (14 days)
Deed recorded: 03/14/2022 (4 days)
Contract Showing on Membership 3/30/2022 (16 days)
Points in account: 04/1/2022 (2 days) Chat with MS

Our second contract with points in Membership account, waiting on third and final contract which currently is at Member Administration for 11 days. 
Hoping this long and crazy road is coming to a conclusion... it will be well worth all the frustration along the way!


----------



## keirabella2012

KVacc said:


> You bought direct or resale?


direct gfv2 and resale SSR


----------



## snowy82

pianomanzano said:


> Found out from this thread that my closing agent at Magic Vacation left the company. I'm glad I did otherwise who knows how long it would've taken to hear from them! Looks like I got assigned your agent, since mine is also out of office until Tuesday. 7 days and counting now and still haven't received closing docs...


Ugh I’m sorry. I was actually in a bad car accident this weekend (everyone walked away alive and without major injuries) so I haven’t had time to think about it. But now that it’s Tuesday………………


----------



## KVacc

keirabella2012 said:


> direct gfv2 and resale SSR


Our direct points were loaded right away, resale took a few days


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Home: AUL 200 pts
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com 
Title: Hayes Title 
Offer made: 2/23 
Offer accepted: 2/24
Sent to ROFR: 3/1 
Passed ROFR: 3/22 
Estoppel received: 3/22 
Closing docs received: 3/31 
Closing docs returned: 3/31 
Closing: 4/3
Deed recorded: 4/4 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## pianomanzano

snowy82 said:


> Ugh I’m sorry. I was actually in a bad car accident this weekend (everyone walked away alive and without major injuries) so I haven’t had time to think about it. But now that it’s Tuesday………………


Oh no, thank god you're okay!! I"ll be reaching out to Jessie later on this morning, hopefully get those docs soon!


----------



## snowy82

pianomanzano said:


> Oh no, thank god you're okay!! I"ll be reaching out to Jessie later on this morning, hopefully get those docs soon!


thank you! i emailed her and they STILL haven't gotten the docs from the seller. what the heck??? she said she's reaching out to the concierge team for an update. we got these documents three weeks ago.


----------



## hglenn

snowy82 said:


> thank you! i emailed her and they STILL haven't gotten the docs from the seller. what the heck??? she said she's reaching out to the concierge team for an update. we got these documents three weeks ago.


Y'all are making the "direct" argument more and more appealing....


----------



## PoppyJ

pianomanzano said:


> Found out from this thread that my closing agent at Magic Vacation left the company. I'm glad I did otherwise who knows how long it would've taken to hear from them! Looks like I got assigned your agent, since mine is also out of office until Tuesday. 7 days and counting now and still haven't received closing docs...


Who is the agent that left Magic Vacation? I have been waiting 12 days for my closing documents...


----------



## HIRyeDVC

hglenn said:


> Y'all are making the "direct" argument more and more appealing....


It’s this way for everything Disney, Some have more time than money. Others have more money than time.


----------



## pianomanzano

PoppyJ said:


> Who is the agent that left Magic Vacation? I have been waiting 12 days for my closing documents...


Tried PMing you but can't send you a message for some reason.


----------



## PoppyJ

pianomanzano said:


> Tried PMing you but can't send you a message for some reason.


I believe I needed to get to 10 posts to PM. Will try PMing you!


----------



## MinnieSueB

snowy82 said:


> Ugh I’m sorry. I was actually in a bad car accident this weekend (everyone walked away alive and without major injuries) so I haven’t had time to think about it. But now that it’s Tuesday………………


Glad you are OK!!!


----------



## MinnieSueB

Not let's get closed & recorded! 

Home Resort: VGF
Broker: www.fideltyrealestate.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/4/22
Offer accepted: 3/4/22
Sent to ROFR: 3/8/22
Passed ROFR: 3/28/22
Closing docs received: 04/04/22
Closing docs returned:  04/05/22
Sellers docs returned:  
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:


----------



## Baileygina

hglenn said:


> Y'all are making the "direct" argument more and more appealing....


Agree...I'm regretting not buying direct.


----------



## Baileygina

MinnieSueB said:


> Not let's get closed & recorded!
> 
> Home Resort: VGF
> Broker: www.fideltyrealestate.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 3/4/22
> Offer accepted: 3/4/22
> Sent to ROFR: 3/8/22
> Passed ROFR: 3/28/22
> Closing docs received: 04/04/22
> Closing docs returned:  04/05/22
> Sellers docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:


Moving along very nicely! Congrats! I was so hopeful mine would match this timeframe, but the sellers took almost 3 weeks to find a notary.


----------



## Baileygina

Sandisw said:


> Once the official closing date passes, you can cancel the sale and get back your deposit.


I'm curious why the "official closing date" is so far out in the contract. My offer was accepted mid-Feb. and in the contract the closing date is 5/6. It seems to me there would be so much less frustration with resale if the sellers were told they have a max of one week to get to a notary and get their closing documents signed.  That phase seems to spike the most frustration for buyers. This is the only real estate transaction I've seen where their is such a lack of accountability and deadlines for the parties involved.


----------



## Baileygina

PoppyJ said:


> Who is the agent that left Magic Vacation? I have been waiting 12 days for my closing documents...


I'm also curious which one, because I have a feeling it's mine.


----------



## potlicker81

hglenn said:


> Y'all are making the "direct" argument more and more appealing....


In all honesty, if I buy more points I don't think I will ever buy resale again. The amount of time this is taking to get points into my account is not worth the money I saved. I started this process Feb 1st and I am still waiting for the contract to load into my account. If I bought direct I would have had my add on points that day


----------



## hglenn

potlicker81 said:


> In all honesty, if I buy more points I don't think I will ever buy resale again. The amount of time this is taking to get points into my account is not worth the money I saved. I started this process Feb 1st and I am still waiting for the contract to load into my account. If I bought direct I would have had my add on points that day


If our contract is taken we'll call and buy direct that day. Buying at RIV and getting the 2021 points immediately makes it all worth it...  I have trips in May, July and Sept that I'd like to use them for.  I may buy resale later when I'm looking at future trips but not when I need the points quicker.  I wish I had just done that in the first place, however, you live and learn....


----------



## Baileygina

potlicker81 said:


> In all honesty, if I buy more points I don't think I will ever buy resale again. The amount of time this is taking to get points into my account is not worth the money I saved. I started this process Feb 1st and I am still waiting for the contract to load into my account. If I bought direct I would have had my add on points that day


It is painful. When was your deed recorded?


----------



## hglenn

Baileygina said:


> It is painful. When was your deed recorded?


I haven't even made it through ROFR yet....


----------



## potlicker81

hglenn said:


> If our contract is taken we'll call and buy direct that day. Buying at RIV and getting the 2021 points immediately makes it all worth it...  I have trips in May, July and Sept that I'd like to use them for.  I may buy resale later when I'm looking at future trips but not when I need the points quicker.  I wish I had just done that in the first place, however, you live and learn....


I already have my aug and Feb trips booked but I am waiting on the resale contract to be added because there are points on it that have to be used by end of july. My deed was recorded 17 days ago and am still waiting. Plus I am super impatient so that's not helping LOL. I don't know, all the pros people are giving for buying resale don't add up to the pros of buying direct in my book right now


----------



## potlicker81

Baileygina said:


> It is painful. When was your deed recorded?


17 days ago. I know I am being impatient but there are points on this contract that have to be used before end of july.... and once again, I am super impatient


----------



## Baileygina

potlicker81 said:


> I already have my aug and Feb trips booked but I am waiting on the resale contract to be added because there are points on it that have to be used by end of july. My deed was recorded 17 days ago and am still waiting. Plus I am super impatient so that's not helping LOL. I don't know, all the pros people are giving for buying resale don't add up to the pros of buying direct in my book right now


----------



## Baileygina

potlicker81 said:


> 17 days ago. I know I am being impatient but there are points on this contract that have to be used before end of july.... and once again, I am super impatient


Same here...I will have 407 points to use before end of July


----------



## potlicker81

Baileygina said:


> Same here...I will have 407 points to use before end of July


Wow, you have it worse than me, I only am worried about losing 80 points.


----------



## Sandisw

Baileygina said:


> I'm curious why the "official closing date" is so far out in the contract. My offer was accepted mid-Feb. and in the contract the closing date is 5/6. It seems to me there would be so much less frustration with resale if the sellers were told they have a max of one week to get to a notary and get their closing documents signed.  That phase seems to spike the most frustration for buyers. This is the only real estate transaction I've seen where their is such a lack of accountability and deadlines for the parties involved.


It is that far out to allow for ROFR and for things to proceed.  As someone who has sold, I would never agree to a closing date that was less than 60 days.

You just never know what will happen and while I agree it is frustrating for the buyer, its not always easy to arrange things to get the paperwork done.  While we have always tried to get it done quickly, it took us over a week once to arrange our work schedules to get it done.

That is why the deadline for a buyer walking away is closing date.  As a seller, while they can take up until that date, they do risk that if they take too long.  Some sellers are underwater too and have to bring money to the table. 

And, brokers will put in a closing date that takes it all into account.  When ROFR was taking 5 to 6 weeks, you saw 90 day closing dates.  Its just part of the process.


----------



## MinnieSueB

Baileygina said:


> Moving along very nicely! Congrats! I was so hopeful mine would match this timeframe, but the sellers took almost 3 weeks to find a notary.


I feel you!  My sellers are senior citizens that couldn't figure out the DocuSign so hopefully they can get this done quickly.  I have 91 points that expire 5/31 that I would like to try to do something with!


----------



## MICKIMINI

potlicker81 said:


> I already have my aug and Feb trips booked but I am waiting on the resale contract to be added because there are points on it that have to be used by end of july. My deed was recorded 17 days ago and am still waiting. Plus I am super impatient so that's not helping LOL. I don't know, all the pros people are giving for buying resale don't add up to the pros of buying direct in my book right now


I'm at 22 days.  It is so frustrating!   I chatted with a CM who couldn't see the contract anywhere.  I sent an email to admin.  I received my deed over a week ago via snail mail!


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

MICKIMINI said:


> I'm at 22 days.  It is so frustrating!   I chatted with a CM who couldn't see the contract anywhere.  I sent an email to admin.  I received my deed over a week ago via snail mail!





potlicker81 said:


> In all honesty, if I buy more points I don't think I will ever buy resale again. The amount of time this is taking to get points into my account is not worth the money I saved. I started this process Feb 1st and I am still waiting for the contract to load into my account. If I bought direct I would have had my add on points that day


i'm in the same boat.  its weird though, the last resale purchase was loaded within a few days of deed recording. my new one is not showing on my profile yet and it's been over two weeks.


----------



## kmedina

Sandisw said:


> It is that far out to allow for ROFR and for things to proceed.  As someone who has sold, I would never agree to a closing date that was less than 60 days.
> 
> You just never know what will happen and while I agree it is frustrating for the buyer, its not always easy to arrange things to get the paperwork done.  While we have always tried to get it done quickly, it took us over a week once to arrange our work schedules to get it done.
> 
> That is why the deadline for a buyer walking away is closing date.  As a seller, while they can take up until that date, they do risk that if they take too long.  Some sellers are underwater too and have to bring money to the table.
> 
> And, brokers will put in a closing date that takes it all into account.  When ROFR was taking 5 to 6 weeks, you saw 90 day closing dates.  Its just part of the process.


If the process is not complete by the deadline for the closing date and the buyer walks away, does the buyer get the deposit back? I'm so frustrated with the closing company and have no faith they will complete the closing on time.


----------



## Sandisw

kmedina said:


> If the process is not complete by the deadline for the closing date and the buyer walks away, does the buyer get the deposit back? I'm so frustrated with the closing company and have no faith they will complete the closing on time.



You only lose it if you cancel it before that date. Once it passes you can then request that.


----------



## Vandymit

Update: 3
Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/14
Offer accepted: 2/14
Sent to ROFR: 2/16
Passed ROFR: 3/12
Estoppel Issued: 3/12
Closing docs received: 3/30
Closing docs returned: 4/1
Closing: 4/7
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## potlicker81

StacyLovesDisney said:


> i'm in the same boat.  its weird though, the last resale purchase was loaded within a few days of deed recording. my new one is not showing on my profile yet and it's been over two weeks.


I just got my contract loaded on my account yesterday, 17 days from my deed being recorded. Now I am waiting for the points to be loaded. The worst part is I have had a fairly easy/quick process through this whole thing and I am going crazy.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

potlicker81 said:


> I just got my contract loaded on my account yesterday, 17 days from my deed being recorded. Now I am waiting for the points to be loaded. The worst part is I have had a fairly easy/quick process through this whole thing and I am going crazy.


I’m on day 15! Hope you get your points soon


----------



## pianomanzano

Docs received and signed!

Home Resort: VGF
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/6/22
Offer accepted: 3/6/22
Sent to ROFR: 3/7/22
Passed ROFR: 3/28/22
Closing docs received: 04/07/22
Closing docs returned: 04/07/22 (buyer)
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## Vandymit

Update: 4
Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/14
Offer accepted: 2/14
Sent to ROFR: 2/16
Passed ROFR: 3/12
Estoppel Issued: 3/12
Closing docs received: 3/30
Closing docs returned: 4/1
Closing: 4/7
Deed recorded: 4/7
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## Baileygina

Sandisw said:


> It is that far out to allow for ROFR and for things to proceed.  As someone who has sold, I would never agree to a closing date that was less than 60 days.
> 
> You just never know what will happen and while I agree it is frustrating for the buyer, its not always easy to arrange things to get the paperwork done.  While we have always tried to get it done quickly, it took us over a week once to arrange our work schedules to get it done.
> 
> That is why the deadline for a buyer walking away is closing date.  As a seller, while they can take up until that date, they do risk that if they take too long.  Some sellers are underwater too and have to bring money to the table.
> 
> And, brokers will put in a closing date that takes it all into account.  When ROFR was taking 5 to 6 weeks, you saw 90 day closing dates.  Its just part of the process.


Thanks for the explanation - very helpful!


----------



## Baileygina

Update #1
Home Resort: PVB
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 02/19/2022
Offer accepted: 02/19/2022
Sent to ROFR: 02/24/2022
Passed ROFR: 03/16/2022 (20 days in ROFR)
Closing docs received:3/17/2022
Closing docs returned:3/18/2022 (buyer)
Closing docs returned: 4/5/2022 (seller)
Closing: 4/7/2022 (47 days after offer)
Deed recorded: 4/7/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## keirabella2012

Has anyone had luck with member administration adding your resale contract on your membership after emailing them? We have 200 points that will expire 5/31 and the email that I received from them is that the wait is approx. 3-4 weeks to add the membership and another 1-2 weeks to add points. That would mean 200 expired points !! Ugh.


----------



## keirabella2012

*UPDATE #1  *
Home Resort: SSR
Broker: https://www.**********.com 
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 1/29/22
Offer accepted: 1/30/22
Sent to ROFR: 2/4/22
Passed ROFR: 2/27/22
Closing docs received: 2/28/22
Closing docs returned: (buyer) 3/1/22
Closing docs returned: (seller) 3/22/22

Closing: 3/25/22
Deed recorded: 3/28/22
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Jgc014

keirabella2012 said:


> Has anyone had luck with member administration adding your resale contract on your membership after emailing them? We have 200 points that will expire 5/31 and the email that I received from them is that the wait is approx. 3-4 weeks to add the membership and another 1-2 weeks to add points. That would mean 200 expired points !! Ugh.


I asked and was told no there was nothing they could do as they work in order of receipt. 

I also closed on the same day as you with 100 points expiring 5/31. I think we’ll get the points prior to then, but not for a ton of time to do much - I am targeting week of 4/18 if I can get member services to load the points, which I think I can. Hoping to just rent them cheaply and make something back on the contract. Good luck to you!!


----------



## keirabella2012

Jgc014 said:


> I asked and was told no there was nothing they could do as they work in order of receipt.
> 
> I also closed on the same day as you with 100 points expiring 5/31. I think we’ll get the points prior to then, but not for a ton of time to do much - I am targeting week of 4/18 if I can get member services to load the points, which I think I can. Hoping to just rent them cheaply and make something back on the contract. Good luck to you!!


I was hoping to rent as well. Your time line seems about right. Good luck !


----------



## potlicker81

**final update**

i used chat today less than 24 hours after my contract showed up on my account and the very nice CM (kim, she is awesome) loaded my points for  me!! I am finally done, YAY!!! 65 days from making a bid to getting my loaded contract!

Home Resort: Animal kingdom lodge
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: magic vacation title
Offer made: 02/02/22
Offer accepted: 02/03/22
Sent to ROFR: 02/04/22
Passed ROFR: 02/28/22
Closing docs received: 03/09/22
Closing docs returned: buyer 03/10/22, seller 03/16/22
Closing: 03/18/22
Deed recorded: 03/21/22
Contract Showing on Membership (current member): 04/06/22
Points in account: 04/07/22


----------



## Kristine3204

First contract!!

Home Resort: Boulder Ridge Villas
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: mason
Offer made: 01/22/22
Offer accepted: 01/22/22
Sent to ROFR: 01/23/22
Passed ROFR: 02/09/22
Closing docs received: 02/14/22
Closing docs returned: 03/03/22
Closing: 03/08/22
Deed recorded: 03/08/22
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 03/24/22
Points in account: 03/30/22 

Days total:  68 days


----------



## Kristine3204

anddd another one.  Addonitis hit real quick

Home Resort: Old Key West
Broker: www.fidelity.com
Title Company: mason 
Offer made: 02/15/22
Offer accepted: 02/18/22
Sent to ROFR: 02/24/22
Passed ROFR: 03/17/22
Closing docs received: 03/23/22
Closing docs returned: 04/06/22
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 
Points in account:


----------



## HIRyeDVC

potlicker81 said:


> **final update**
> 
> i used chat today less than 24 hours after my contract showed up on my account and the very nice CM (kim, she is awesome) loaded my points for  me!! I am finally done, YAY!!! 65 days from making a bid to getting my loaded contract!
> 
> Home Resort: Animal kingdom lodge
> Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: magic vacation title
> Offer made: 02/02/22
> Offer accepted: 02/03/22
> Sent to ROFR: 02/04/22
> Passed ROFR: 02/28/22
> Closing docs received: 03/09/22
> Closing docs returned: buyer 03/10/22, seller 03/16/22
> Closing: 03/18/22
> Deed recorded: 03/21/22
> Contract Showing on Membership (current member): 04/06/22
> Points in account: 04/07/22


Gaaah! Mine recorded on 3/23. This is going to be a long weekend. Congrats to you! I hope I get to chat with Kim.


----------



## DisWeaver

snowy82 said:


> thank you! i emailed her and they STILL haven't gotten the docs from the seller. what the heck??? she said she's reaching out to the concierge team for an update. we got these documents three weeks ago.


I’m at 30 days tomorrow since the closing docs were sent. Nothing back from the sellers. It’s definitely irritating.


----------



## snowy82

We finally have an update on the sellers! Of course after I reached out numerous times, the concierge team told us that the documents were finalized today and are out for shipment on Monday. I'm assuming the title company will have it on Tuesday morning and we will close shortly after that. 


ONE STEP CLOSER!!


----------



## Klinger13

snowy82 said:


> We finally have an update on the sellers! Of course after I reached out numerous times, the concierge team told us that the documents were finalized today and are out for shipment on Monday. I'm assuming the title company will have it on Tuesday morning and we will close shortly after that.
> 
> 
> ONE STEP CLOSER!!


Yay!!! I’ve been hoping to see positive update on your purchase. Woot woot!!!


----------



## Baileygina

keirabella2012 said:


> Has anyone had luck with member administration adding your resale contract on your membership after emailing them? We have 200 points that will expire 5/31 and the email that I received from them is that the wait is approx. 3-4 weeks to add the membership and another 1-2 weeks to add points. That would mean 200 expired points !! Ugh.


Have you tried calling them?


----------



## Baileygina

snowy82 said:


> We finally have an update on the sellers! Of course after I reached out numerous times, the concierge team told us that the documents were finalized today and are out for shipment on Monday. I'm assuming the title company will have it on Tuesday morning and we will close shortly after that.
> 
> 
> ONE STEP CLOSER!!


YAHOO!! I think we have the same title company - they were able to close and record the deed the next day after the seller docs arrived. I hope it will be the same for you


----------



## snowy82

Baileygina said:


> YAHOO!! I think we have the same title company - they were able to close and record the deed the next day after the seller docs arrived. I hope it will be the same for you


Yay! And I reread the email and I think the docs will ARRIVE on monday instead. fingers crossed for a tuesday recording!!

THEN what???


----------



## snowy82

Klinger13 said:


> Yay!!! I’ve been hoping to see positive update on your purchase. Woot woot!!!


thanks so much for your good thoughts. we had such a bad weekend. i was t-boned by a car running a red light. my mother (the one buying the contract) and my two girls were in the car. fortunately we are all alive and ok, but my mom broker her collarbone, so we were hoping for some good news to distract us.


----------



## keirabella2012

Baileygina said:


> Have you tried calling them?


They are not taking phone calls, so it's email only. Monday will be two weeks since the deed has been recorded so hopefully soon.


----------



## keirabella2012

snowy82 said:


> thanks so much for your good thoughts. we had such a bad weekend. i was t-boned by a car running a red light. my mother (the one buying the contract) and my two girls were in the car. fortunately we are all alive and ok, but my mom broker her collarbone, so we were hoping for some good news to distract us.


So sorry about the accident. How frightening. Hopefully your mom will be feeling better soon.


----------



## Klinger13

snowy82 said:


> thanks so much for your good thoughts. we had such a bad weekend. i was t-boned by a car running a red light. my mother (the one buying the contract) and my two girls were in the car. fortunately we are all alive and ok, but my mom broker her collarbone, so we were hoping for some good news to distract us.



That’s so scary! Im glad you’re all ok & I hope your mom heals soon.  And soon you can be distracted by finding times to use your sweet points!


----------



## minorthr

potlicker81 said:


> **final update**
> 
> i used chat today less than 24 hours after my contract showed up on my account and the very nice CM (kim, she is awesome) loaded my points for  me!! I am finally done, YAY!!! 65 days from making a bid to getting my loaded contract!


When you chatted did you just ask to have the points added?


----------



## keirabella2012

snowy82 said:


> Yay! And I reread the email and I think the docs will ARRIVE on monday instead. fingers crossed for a tuesday recording!!
> 
> THEN what???


Hopefully once the sellers documents arrive, they will prioritize your closing. Some closing companies may do it the same day, some in a day or two. After it closes, the new deed will be recorded (usually 24-48 hours) and the closing company will send the change of ownership to Disney to transfer the contract into your name. This is where the new wait begins. My contract that closed in January took 19 days to show up and another 7 days for my points to load. I don't think this timeline has changed too much in the last few months. I know it feels like forever, but it will happen soon.


----------



## snowy82

Klinger13 said:


> That’s so scary! Im glad you’re all ok & I hope your mom heals soon.  And soon you can be distracted by finding times to use your sweet points!


Thank you! We are so excited for our very first contract! Of course I’m still scouting the listings for


keirabella2012 said:


> Hopefully once the sellers documents arrive, they will prioritize your closing. Some closing companies may do it the same day, some in a day or two. After it closes, the new deed will be recorded (usually 24-48 hours) and the closing company will send the change of ownership to Disney to transfer the contract into your name. This is where the new wait begins. My contract that closed in January took 19 days to show up and another 7 days for my points to load. I don't think this timeline has changed too much in the last few months. I know it feels like forever, but it will happen soon.


that is super helpful! Thank you! I’m assuming we will close on Tuesday or Wednesday, with the deed recorded on Thursday or Friday. And then will give myself a month for the points to finally be loaded. I don’t know what I would have done without this group to warn me of this process!


----------



## dlam32

Update #1

Home Resort: VGC
Broker: http://www.dvc-resales.com/
Title Company: Mason Title and Escrow
Offer made: 2/20/2022
Offer accepted: 2/20/2022
Sent to ROFR: 2/21/2022
Passed ROFR: 3/14/2022
Closing docs received: 3/21/2022
Closing docs returned buyer: 3/21/2022
Closing docs returned seller: 3/22/2022
Closing: 3/28/2022
Deed recorded: 3/28/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 4/16/2022
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## MinnieSueB

Here's to hoping my senior citizen sellers found a notary over the weekend!!!  You would think sellers would want their money!!!


----------



## pianomanzano

MinnieSueB said:


> Here's to hoping my senior citizen sellers found a notary over the weekend!!!  You would think sellers would want their money!!!


In the same boat, submitted my paperwork and have the funds ready to be wired, just waiting on the seller to return their docs. We've been lock-step this whole way, glad there's someone to comiserate with over this whole process!


----------



## MinnieSueB

pianomanzano said:


> In the same boat, submitted my paperwork and have the funds ready to be wired, just waiting on the seller to return their docs. We've been lock-step this whole way, glad there's someone to comiserate with over this whole process!


Beyond frustrating when we are ready to get it done, but they are on their own schedule.


----------



## PoppyJ

How do you find out if/when the seller submits their closing documents? Are you notified by the title company?


----------



## snowy82

MinnieSueB said:


> Beyond frustrating when we are ready to get it done, but they are on their own schedule.


I’m with you guys as well. We were finally notified on Friday that our seller shipped the documents but I’m waiting for the title company to confirm they have indeed receive them. Tuesday marks four weeks since we passed ROFR. I never thought it would take this long


----------



## MinnieSueB

snowy82 said:


> I’m with you guys as well. We were finally notified on Friday that our seller shipped the documents but I’m waiting for the title company to confirm they have indeed receive them. Tuesday marks four weeks since we passed ROFR. I never thought it would take this long


That's a long time to wait!  When was your official closing date in your contract?  They make it so far out that you typically don't even get close to going over but you may have been close!


----------



## MinnieSueB

PoppyJ said:


> How do you find out if/when the seller submits their closing documents? Are you notified by the title company?


Title company should let you know


----------



## LadybugsMum

PoppyJ said:


> How do you find out if/when the seller submits their closing documents? Are you notified by the title company?



The title company should let you know. I do not transfer the closing funds until I get confirmation that the closing docs have been received and that seems to help the sellers have a bit more urgency in getting them back, but there are always reasons it may not happen quickly.


----------



## clarker99

clarker99 said:


> Home Resort: Boulder Ridge Villa (BRV)
> Broker: www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 02/15/2022
> Offer accepted: 02/15/2022 (0 days)
> Sent to ROFR: 02/16/2022 (1 days)
> Passed ROFR: 03/11/2022 (23 days)
> Estoppel Received: 03/11/2022 (0 days)
> Closing docs received: 03/16/2022 (5 days)
> Closing docs returned: 03/21/2022 (5 days)
> Seller returned closing docs: 03/18/2022 (2 days)
> Closing: 03/22/2022 (1 days)
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> We are in the final stages now. Closing docs and payment are in.  36 days and counting...


Home Resort: Boulder Ridge Villa (BRV)
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 02/15/2022
Offer accepted: 02/15/2022 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 02/16/2022 (1 days)
Passed ROFR: 03/11/2022 (23 days)
Estoppel Received: 03/11/2022 (0 days)
Closing docs received: 03/16/2022 (5 days)
Closing docs returned: 03/21/2022 (5 days)
Seller returned closing docs: 03/18/2022 (2 days)
Closing: 03/22/2022 (1 days)
Deed recorded: 03/24/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (New):
Points in account:

What is the time-frame for an account to get created? Was trying to look at recent contracts and seemed 15-16 days after the deed is recorded.  My patience is waning. LOL.


----------



## snowy82

Title agency received the seller's closing docs today! Finally moving forward!

Closing Update:

Home Resort: OKW
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/17
Offer accepted: 2/18
Sent to ROFR: 2/21
Passed ROFR: 3/15 (23 days)
Estoppel Issued: 3/15
Closing docs received: 3/16 (1 day)
Buyer Closing docs returned: 3/21 (5 days)
Seller Closing docs returned: 4/11 (25 days)
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## HIRyeDVC

clarker99 said:


> Home Resort: Boulder Ridge Villa (BRV)
> Broker: www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 02/15/2022
> Offer accepted: 02/15/2022 (0 days)
> Sent to ROFR: 02/16/2022 (1 days)
> Passed ROFR: 03/11/2022 (23 days)
> Estoppel Received: 03/11/2022 (0 days)
> Closing docs received: 03/16/2022 (5 days)
> Closing docs returned: 03/21/2022 (5 days)
> Seller returned closing docs: 03/18/2022 (2 days)
> Closing: 03/22/2022 (1 days)
> Deed recorded: 03/24/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (New):
> Points in account:
> 
> What is the time-frame for an account to get created? Was trying to look at recent contracts and seemed 15-16 days after the deed is recorded.  My patience is waning. LOL.


I feel you.  Mine recorded on the 3/23 and still not showing up in my account.  I'm an existing member.  Usually takes about 3 weeks but the verbiage is 30 days.  Hang in there!


----------



## Klinger13

Passed ROFR & estoppel issued 3/29, still waiting to get my closing docs. Email said it can take up to 21 business days to get them so I haven’t pestered anyone yet. I was hoping that timeline was going to be a gross exaggeration but perhaps it wasn’t. How long did you wait to inquire about the status of closing docs? (Or were you just a patient soul?)


----------



## snowy82

Klinger13 said:


> Passed ROFR & estoppel issued 3/29, still waiting to get my closing docs. Email said it can take up to 21 business days to get them so I haven’t pestered anyone yet. I was hoping that timeline was going to be a gross exaggeration but perhaps it wasn’t. How long did you wait to inquire about the status of closing docs? (Or were you just a patient soul?)


oh you are very patient!! i would have emailed about four times already!


----------



## StacyLovesDisney

HIRyeDVC said:


> I feel you.  Mine recorded on the 3/23 and still not showing up in my account.  I'm an existing member.  Usually takes about 3 weeks but the verbiage is 30 days.  Hang in there!


same here.


----------



## pianomanzano

Klinger13 said:


> Passed ROFR & estoppel issued 3/29, still waiting to get my closing docs. Email said it can take up to 21 business days to get them so I haven’t pestered anyone yet. I was hoping that timeline was going to be a gross exaggeration but perhaps it wasn’t. How long did you wait to inquire about the status of closing docs? (Or were you just a patient soul?)


If you’re with Magic Vacation Title, one of their agents left recently, and of course that person was handling my closing. I reached out to them when I found out and only then was I assigned a new closing agent.


----------



## Klinger13

pianomanzano said:


> If you’re with Magic Vacation Title, one of their agents left recently, and of course that person was handling my closing. I reached out to them when I found out and only then was I signed a new closing agent.


Oh thank you, I am with them! I think I’ll shoot them a quick email then to make sure mine’s not wasting away at a now-empty desk.


----------



## Baileygina

clarker99 said:


> Home Resort: Boulder Ridge Villa (BRV)
> Broker: www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 02/15/2022
> Offer accepted: 02/15/2022 (0 days)
> Sent to ROFR: 02/16/2022 (1 days)
> Passed ROFR: 03/11/2022 (23 days)
> Estoppel Received: 03/11/2022 (0 days)
> Closing docs received: 03/16/2022 (5 days)
> Closing docs returned: 03/21/2022 (5 days)
> Seller returned closing docs: 03/18/2022 (2 days)
> Closing: 03/22/2022 (1 days)
> Deed recorded: 03/24/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (New):
> Points in account:
> 
> What is the time-frame for an account to get created? Was trying to look at recent contracts and seemed 15-16 days after the deed is recorded.  My patience is waning. LOL.


I'm in that phase now too. Definitely have "waiting fatigue" by the time we hit this phase...especially with banked 407 points that expire 7/31...sigh....


----------



## pianomanzano

Home Resort: VGF
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/6/22
Offer accepted: 3/6/22
Sent to ROFR: 3/7/22
Passed ROFR: 3/28/22
Closing docs received: 04/07/22
Closing docs returned: 04/07/22 (buyer)
Closing docs returned: 04/12/22 (seller)
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## snowy82

Closing day!!

Closing Update:

Home Resort: OKW
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/17
Offer accepted: 2/18
Sent to ROFR: 2/21
Passed ROFR: 3/15 (23 days)
Estoppel Issued: 3/15
Closing docs received: 3/16 (1 day)
Buyer Closing docs returned: 3/21 (5 days)
Seller Closing docs returned: 4/11 (25 days)
Closing: 4/12 (1 day)
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## snowy82

MinnieSueB said:


> That's a long time to wait!  When was your official closing date in your contract?  They make it so far out that you typically don't even get close to going over but you may have been close!


our closing date was may 6, so they were in line, but we lost like a whole month just waiting for the seller to sign the docs! we are hoping to plan a quick little trip in october and have just accepted that our inventory is limited to SSR.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

clarker99 said:


> Home Resort: Boulder Ridge Villa (BRV)
> Broker: www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 02/15/2022
> Offer accepted: 02/15/2022 (0 days)
> Sent to ROFR: 02/16/2022 (1 days)
> Passed ROFR: 03/11/2022 (23 days)
> Estoppel Received: 03/11/2022 (0 days)
> Closing docs received: 03/16/2022 (5 days)
> Closing docs returned: 03/21/2022 (5 days)
> Seller returned closing docs: 03/18/2022 (2 days)
> Closing: 03/22/2022 (1 days)
> Deed recorded: 03/24/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (New):
> Points in account:
> 
> What is the time-frame for an account to get created? Was trying to look at recent contracts and seemed 15-16 days after the deed is recorded.  My patience is waning. LOL.





StacyLovesDisney said:


> same here.


My contract just showed up in my account.  Now for the points load......


----------



## MinnieSueB

snowy82 said:


> our closing date was may 6, so they were in line, but we lost like a whole month just waiting for the seller to sign the docs! we are hoping to plan a quick little trip in october and have just accepted that our inventory is limited to SSR.


I know it will not be at your Home Resort but SSR with the refurb is REALLY nice now and you're really close to DS.  Keep checking - something may open up at OKW.  Good Luck!!!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Home Resort: AUL
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Timeshare Title Co.
Offer made: 2/1/22
Offer accepted: 2/10/22
Sent to ROFR: 2/10/22
Passed ROFR: 3/7/22
Estoppel Received: 3/7/2022
Closing docs received: 3/8/22
Closing docs returned: 3/14/22
Closing: 3/22/22
Deed recorded: 3/23/22
Contract Showing on Membership: 4/12/22
Points in account: 4/12/22

Days Total: 61 days (From offer acceptance)

Contract showed this morning.  Chatted with a CM named Amber an hour later and she had no issues loading points for me.  I also highly recommend Timeshare Title co.  They have a great up-to-date online status tracker that I was able to check myself without pestering anyone.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## snowy82

MinnieSueB said:


> I know it will not be at your Home Resort but SSR with the refurb is REALLY nice now and you're really close to DS.  Keep checking - something may open up at OKW.  Good Luck!!!


Thank you! We aren’t upset about staying there, just wish we had had a chance for a choice! We actually wanted BWV for that weekend but we knew that was a pipe dream ha ha


----------



## snowy82

HIRyeDVC said:


> Home Resort: AUL
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: Timeshare Title Co.
> Offer made: 2/1/22
> Offer accepted: 2/10/22
> Sent to ROFR: 2/10/22
> Passed ROFR: 3/7/22
> Estoppel Received: 3/7/2022
> Closing docs received: 3/8/22
> Closing docs returned: 3/14/22
> Closing: 3/22/22
> Deed recorded: 3/23/22
> Contract Showing on Membership: 4/12/22
> Points in account: 4/12/22
> 
> Days Total: 61 days (From offer acceptance)
> 
> Contract showed this morning.  Chatted with a CM named Amber an hour later and she had no issues loading points for me.  I also highly recommend Timeshare Title co.  They have a great up-to-date online status tracker that I was able to check myself without pestering anyone.  Good luck everyone!


Looks like people have luck with calling and getting points loaded! This is so helpful!!


----------



## snowy82

My closing agent told me they don't normally inform buyers as to when the deed is recorded but if I email her, she'll check.

Has this been the case for everyone else?


----------



## John Gry

snowy82 said:


> My closing agent told me they don't normally inform buyers as to when the deed is recorded but if I email her, she'll check.
> 
> Has this been the case for everyone else?


I have never been notified by the agent as to a deed being recorded. I've always bought in Florida I just checked the Orange County Comptroller's office in Florida.
https://or.occompt.com/recorder/web/


----------



## MinnieSueB

John Gry said:


> I have never been notified by the agent as to a deed being recorded. I've always bought in Florida I just checked the Orange County Comptroller's office in Florida.
> https://or.occompt.com/recorder/web/


Thanks for posting that again.  Will be checking frequently!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

snowy82 said:


> My closing agent told me they don't normally inform buyers as to when the deed is recorded but if I email her, she'll check.
> 
> Has this been the case for everyone else?


it depends on the title company.  So far, I've worked with Magic Vacations, Mason, and Timeshare Title companies and all have provided me with the recording dates.  I especially liked the last one because they had an online status tracker I can easily check myself without bothering anyone.


----------



## pianomanzano

Home Resort: VGF
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/6/22
Offer accepted: 3/6/22
Sent to ROFR: 3/7/22
Passed ROFR: 3/28/22
Closing docs received: 04/07/22
Closing docs returned: 04/07/22 (buyer)
Closing docs returned: 04/12/22 (seller)
Closing: 04/13/22
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Good news on all fronts. Got a promotion at work today and just got an-email from the title company that closing was processed!


----------



## Pens Fan

Home Resort:  Copper Creek
Broker: https://resales.*******.com
Title Company:  https://www.trcsinc.com
Offer made: 3/09/22
Offer accepted: 3/10/22
Sent to ROFR: 3/11/22
Passed ROFR: 4/13/22
Closing docs received: 4/26/22
Closing docs returned by Buyer:  5/02/22
Closing docs returned by Seller: ???
Closing: 5/03/22
Deed recorded: 5/05/22
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 5/13/22
Points in account:  5/18/22 (via chat)

Days Total: 70 days


----------



## MinnieSueB

pianomanzano said:


> Home Resort: VGF
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 3/6/22
> Offer accepted: 3/6/22
> Sent to ROFR: 3/7/22
> Passed ROFR: 3/28/22
> Closing docs received: 04/07/22
> Closing docs returned: 04/07/22 (buyer)
> Closing docs returned: 04/12/22 (seller)
> Closing: 04/13/22
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Good news on all fronts. Got a promotion at work today and just got an-email from the title company that closing was processed!


CONGRATS!  I just sent an email to my title company asking for an update.............


----------



## HIRyeDVC

snowy82 said:


> Looks like people have luck with calling and getting points loaded! This is so helpful!!


don't call.  just use the chat function and politely ask if they can possibly do it with pretty please.


----------



## snowy82

pianomanzano said:


> Home Resort: VGF
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 3/6/22
> Offer accepted: 3/6/22
> Sent to ROFR: 3/7/22
> Passed ROFR: 3/28/22
> Closing docs received: 04/07/22
> Closing docs returned: 04/07/22 (buyer)
> Closing docs returned: 04/12/22 (seller)
> Closing: 04/13/22
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Good news on all fronts. Got a promotion at work today and just got an-email from the title company that closing was processed!


congrats! now here's the link to check for the deed being recorded 

https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


----------



## minorthr

Finally showed up on DVC site. 

Home Resort: Boardwalk
Broker: www.dvcbyresale.com
Title Company: mason
Offer made: 1/31/22
Offer accepted: 1/31/22
Sent to ROFR: 2/1/22
Passed ROFR: 3/10/22
Closing docs received: 3/11/22
Closing docs returned: 3/11/22
Closing: 3/23/22
Deed recorded:3/24/22
Contract Showing on Membership:4/13/22
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## jilliank88

Home Resort: Polynesian
Broker: Fidelity Resales
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/13
Offer accepted: 3/14 (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 3/16 (2 days)
Passed ROFR: 4/11 (26 days)
Closing docs received: 4/15/2022 (4 days)
Closing docs returned: 4/15/2022
Closing: 4/18/2022 (3 days)
Deed recorded: 4/26/2022 (8 days)
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 5/5/2022 email received same day (9 days)
Points in account: 5/5/2022 Tried to contact member services via chat the day of to get the points loaded and was told it could take 4-6 weeks to see the points... Called in and waited 20 minutes on the phone and they were able to load my points!

I am curious how many people have been able to close and pay in full with a credit card? I was able to make my deposit this way and I am hoping to get the airfare points  Update: Certified funds only so no airfare points for me!


----------



## pianomanzano

snowy82 said:


> congrats! now here's the link to check for the deed being recorded
> 
> https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


Thanks! I'm familiar with the link (this is our second resale contract, diff UY). Luckily no rush on getting the points this time around as we plan to bank right away for a 2BR for our baby's first birthday in 2023!


----------



## MinnieSueB

jilliank88 said:


> Home Resort: Polynesian
> Broker: Fidelity Resales
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 3/13
> Offer accepted: 3/14
> Sent to ROFR: 3/16
> Passed ROFR: 4/11
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> I am curious how many people have been able to close and pay in full with a credit card? I was able to make my deposit this way and I am hoping to get the airfare points


I'm in process of closing with First American hopefully tomorrow - fingers crossed!  They require certified funds.  Sorry no credit cards allowed - trust me - I wish!!!


----------



## clarker99

clarker99 said:


> Home Resort: Boulder Ridge Villa (BRV)
> Broker: www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 02/15/2022
> Offer accepted: 02/15/2022 (0 days)
> Sent to ROFR: 02/16/2022 (1 days)
> Passed ROFR: 03/11/2022 (23 days)
> Estoppel Received: 03/11/2022 (0 days)
> Closing docs received: 03/16/2022 (5 days)
> Closing docs returned: 03/21/2022 (5 days)
> Seller returned closing docs: 03/18/2022 (2 days)
> Closing: 03/22/2022 (1 days)
> Deed recorded: 03/24/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (New):
> Points in account:
> 
> What is the time-frame for an account to get created? Was trying to look at recent contracts and seemed 15-16 days after the deed is recorded.  My patience is waning. LOL.


Home Resort: Boulder Ridge Villa (BRV)
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 02/15/2022
Offer accepted: 02/15/2022 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 02/16/2022 (1 days)
Passed ROFR: 03/11/2022 (23 days)
Estoppel Received: 03/11/2022 (0 days)
Closing docs received: 03/16/2022 (5 days)
Closing docs returned: 03/21/2022 (5 days)
Seller returned closing docs: 03/18/2022 (2 days)
Closing: 03/22/2022 (1 days)
Deed recorded: 03/24/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (New): 04/13/2022
Points in account:

Okay, account is created (rec'd activation code)... now waiting for the points. 57 days and counting...


SpaceshipEarth516 said:


> Awesome! I just got my activation code too.  I assume the club ID is not far behind.


How long until the club ID showed up?  I got my activation code 2 hours ago but still no Club ID.

EDIT: Literally just showed up after I posted this.  So, now just waiting on the points!


----------



## minorthr

Tried to get my points added via chat and they were just like yea takes two weeks sorry.


----------



## racho

Can I ask, did you get an email as well or did the contract just show up in your account?  New to resale and waiting very patiently for my contract to appear... my deed was recorded on 03/31  @minorthr


----------



## racho

Home Resort: Copper Creek
Broker: Fidelity Resales
Offer Made: 2/25/22
Offer Accepted: 2/25/22
Sent to ROFR: 3/1/22
Passed ROFR: 3/23/22
Closing Docs Received: 3/24/22
Closing Docs Returned: 3/28/22
Closing: 3/30/22
Deed Recorded: 3/31/22
Contract Showing on Membership (Existing Member):
Points in Account:


----------



## keirabella2012

minorthr said:


> Tried to get my points added via chat and they were just like yea takes two weeks sorry.


call member services if you need them loaded sooner. Chat didn't work for me either.


----------



## minorthr

racho said:


> Can I ask, did you get an email as well or did the contract just show up in your account?  New to resale and waiting very patiently for my contract to appear... my deed was recorded on 03/31  @minorthr


I got the email as well.


----------



## racho

minorthr said:


> I got the email as well.


Thanks, I appreciate the reply. Hopefully mine will show up soon!


----------



## keirabella2012

*UPDATE #3-*
Home Resort: SSR
Broker: https://www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 1/29/22
Offer accepted: 1/30/22
Sent to ROFR: 2/4/22
Passed ROFR: 2/27/22
Closing docs received: 2/28/22
Closing docs returned: (buyer) 3/1/22
Closing docs returned: (seller) 3/22/22

Closing: 3/25/22
Deed recorded: 3/28/22
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):* 4/13/22* 

Points in account: *4/14/22 (*called to have them loaded)

Days Total: 75 days


----------



## PoppyJ

My understanding is that after the deed is recorded Disney will send me an email to set up my account right?

When I used Magic Vacation Title, they had me fill out a form with my phone number and email address to provide to DVC. However, when I used Mason, they did not have a similar form. How will Disney get my email address for that contract to send me set up information? (The contracts have different use years, also I'm a new member)


----------



## Klinger13

Long wait for my closing docs is over!  Yes!!!

Home Resort: SSR
Broker:  www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/7/2022
Offer accepted: 3/7/2022
Sent to ROFR: 3/8/2022
Passed ROFR: 3/29/2022 (issued estoppel also)
Closing docs received: 4/13/2022
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total


----------



## Emily921

Home Resort: OKW
Broker: https://dvcstore.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 2/8/22
Offer accepted: 2/8/22
Sent to ROFR: 2/10/22
Passed ROFR: 3/7/22
Closing docs received: 3/14/22
Closing docs returned: 3/1522
Closing: 3/21/22
Deed recorded: 3/22/22
Contract Showing on Membership: 4/12/22 current member
Points in account: 4/12/22 contacted MS

Days Total: 63


----------



## snowy82

Y


Klinger13 said:


> Long wait for my closing docs is over!  Yes!!!
> 
> Home Resort: SSR
> Broker:  www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 3/7/2022
> Offer accepted: 3/7/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 3/8/2022
> Passed ROFR: 3/29/2022 (issued estoppel also)
> Closing docs received: 4/13/2022
> Closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total


Yay! What a wait for those docs! Let’s hope your seller is just as anxious to sign!


----------



## snowy82

After a flurry of activity this past week, I'm settling in for the next long wait....for the membership account to be created!

Closing Update:

Home Resort: OKW
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/17
Offer accepted: 2/18
Sent to ROFR: 2/21
Passed ROFR: 3/15 (23 days)
Estoppel Issued: 3/15
Closing docs received: 3/16 (1 day)
Buyer Closing docs returned: 3/21 (5 days)
Seller Closing docs returned: 4/11 (25 days)
Closing: 4/12 (1 day)
Deed recorded: 4/14 (2 days)
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## buzzrelly

Hello! Just copying this from my post on page 59 since it is now current and complete!

Home Resort: Beach Club Villas
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/4/2022
Offer accepted:2/4/2022
Sent to ROFR: 2/8/2022
Passed ROFR: 3/3/2022
Closing docs received: 3/10/2022
Closing docs returned: 3/11/2022
Closing: 3/17/2022
Deed recorded: 3/21/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (current member): 4/6/2022
Points in account: 4/14/2022

Days Total: 69 days from date of offer.

I just updated this for the last time since our points are now showing in our account! 69 days total, and perfect timing for us to make our reservation for next April, 2023!

Take care, all!


----------



## minorthr

keirabella2012 said:


> call member services if you need them loaded sooner. Chat didn't work for me either.


I just called them and got shot down as well told 3-4 weeks to add points.   Even mentioned I was trying to use the banked points for a trip in Sept got its in processing, usually 3-4 weeks.   Maybe I talked to the wrong department.


----------



## pianomanzano

minorthr said:


> I just called them and got shot down as well told 3-4 weeks to add points.   Even mentioned I was trying to use the banked points for a trip in Sept got its in processing, usually 3-4 weeks.   Maybe I talked to the wrong department.


I'd try again in the morning if I were you. I've had MS add my points in as a new member a day after I created my account (and even help me find a room 2 weeks out).


----------



## HIRyeDVC

minorthr said:


> I just called them and got shot down as well told 3-4 weeks to add points.   Even mentioned I was trying to use the banked points for a trip in Sept got its in processing, usually 3-4 weeks.   Maybe I talked to the wrong department.


Use the chat function


----------



## minorthr

HIRyeDVC said:


> Use the chat function


That was the first thing I tried and got shot down.


----------



## MinnieSueB

Will not close until Monday because of Good Friday.  
Slowly getting there

Home Resort: VGF
Broker: www.fideltyrealestate.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/4/22
Offer accepted: 3/4/22
Sent to ROFR: 3/8/22
Passed ROFR: 3/28/22
Closing docs received: 04/04/22
Closing docs returned:  04/05/22
Sellers docs returned: 04/14/22
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:


----------



## HIRyeDVC

minorthr said:


> That was the first thing I tried and got shot down.


Keep trying as it really depends on the CM. I got my points loaded an hour after I saw the contract showed up in my account.


----------



## MinBz

I was so happy when we finally closed on this.  As you can see below it was a delayed closing (offer accepted Sept 22nd and closed April 5th). I was so stressed the buyers would change their minds.  Deed is recorded and just waiting for Disney.

Home Resort: Beach Club Villas

Broker: DVC Resale Market

Title Company: Magic Vacation Title

Offer made: 9/22/21

Offer accepted: 9/22/21

Sent to ROFR: 9/23/21

Passed ROFR: 10/12/21

Estoppel Issued: 10/12/21

Closing docs received: 2/1/22 (delayed closing date of “not before 3/28/22”)

Buyer Closing docs returned: 2/8/22

Seller closing docs returned: 4/1/22

Closing:  4/5/22

Deed recorded: 4/6/22

Contract Showing on Membership (already a member):

Points in account:


----------



## clarker99

clarker99 said:


> Home Resort: Boulder Ridge Villa (BRV)
> Broker: www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 02/15/2022
> Offer accepted: 02/15/2022 (0 days)
> Sent to ROFR: 02/16/2022 (1 days)
> Passed ROFR: 03/11/2022 (23 days)
> Estoppel Received: 03/11/2022 (0 days)
> Closing docs received: 03/16/2022 (5 days)
> Closing docs returned: 03/21/2022 (5 days)
> Seller returned closing docs: 03/18/2022 (2 days)
> Closing: 03/22/2022 (1 days)
> Deed recorded: 03/24/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (New): 04/13/2022
> Points in account:
> 
> Okay, account is created (rec'd activation code)... now waiting for the points. 57 days and counting...
> 
> How long until the club ID showed up?  I got my activation code 2 hours ago but still no Club ID.
> 
> EDIT: Literally just showed up after I posted this.  So, now just waiting on the points!


Home Resort: Boulder Ridge Villa (BRV)
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 02/15/2022
Offer accepted: 02/15/2022 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 02/16/2022 (1 days)
Passed ROFR: 03/11/2022 (23 days)
Estoppel Received: 03/11/2022 (0 days)
Closing docs received: 03/16/2022 (5 days)
Closing docs returned: 03/21/2022 (5 days)
Seller returned closing docs: 03/18/2022 (2 days)
Closing: 03/22/2022 (1 days)
Deed recorded: 03/24/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (New): 04/13/2022
Points in account: 04/15/2022

Points were loaded this morning!! 59 days. Just in time for BRV to be booked up Oct22-Jan23.  They must be doing the refurb bc it seems very strange that it is so booked up. 

I had emailed member services about having a guide contact me about a possible direct purchase and they responded by saying they loaded my points and a guide will be in touch.


----------



## minorthr

Finally got the points added. 

Home Resort: Boardwalk
Broker: www.dvcbyresale.com
Title Company: mason
Offer made: 1/31/22
Offer accepted: 1/31/22
Sent to ROFR: 2/1/22
Passed ROFR: 3/10/22
Closing docs received: 3/11/22
Closing docs returned: 3/11/22
Closing: 3/23/22
Deed recorded:3/24/22
Contract Showing on Membership:4/13/22
Points in account: 4/15/22

Days Total: 74 days total


----------



## MinnieSueB

We actually closed AND recorded today!!!  
Was thinking it would be Monday because of Good Friday but it happened today!
Just a few more weeks!

Home Resort: VGF
Broker: www.fideltyrealestate.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/4/22
Offer accepted: 3/4/22
Sent to ROFR: 3/8/22
Passed ROFR: 3/28/22
Closing docs received: 04/04/22
Closing docs returned:  04/05/22
Sellers docs returned: 04/14/22
Closing:  04/15/22
Deed recorded:  04/15/22
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:


----------



## snowy82

MinnieSueB said:


> We actually closed AND recorded today!!!
> Was thinking it would be Monday because of Good Friday but it happened today!
> Just a few more weeks!
> 
> Home Resort: VGF
> Broker: www.fideltyrealestate.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 3/4/22
> Offer accepted: 3/4/22
> Sent to ROFR: 3/8/22
> Passed ROFR: 3/28/22
> Closing docs received: 04/04/22
> Closing docs returned:  04/05/22
> Sellers docs returned: 04/14/22
> Closing:  04/15/22
> Deed recorded:  04/15/22
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:


we can wait together! i don't know how i'll keep myself busy for the next 2-3 weeks!


----------



## Klinger13

Home Resort: SSR
Broker:  www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/7/2022
Offer accepted: 3/7/2022
Sent to ROFR: 3/8/2022
Passed ROFR: 3/29/2022 (issued estoppel also)
Closing docs received: 4/13/2022
Closing docs returned: 4/15/2022
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Tota


----------



## keirabella2012

minorthr said:


> I just called them and got shot down as well told 3-4 weeks to add points.   Even mentioned I was trying to use the banked points for a trip in Sept got its in processing, usually 3-4 weeks.   Maybe I talked to the wrong department.


Is the contract showing on your account? If it is, then call member services back and ask to have points loaded. I had to call back twice before it could be done. Since you have expiring points they may help you. Both agents I spoke to were lovely and willing to help me. If it's not showing on your account, it's almost impossible to move that process along faster. Good luck.


----------



## fumipappa

Update!

Home Resort: AKL
Broker: DVC Store
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 2/09/2022
Offer accepted: 2/10/22 (1 days)
Sent to ROFR: 2/11/22 ( 1 days)
Passed ROFR: 3/07/22 (21 days)
Closing docs received: 3/14/22 (7 days)
Closing docs returned by Buyer: 3/15/22
Closing docs returned by Seller: 3/28/22 Not 100% sure about date - International seller
Closing: 3/29/22 (1 days)
Deed recorded: 3/30/22 (1 days)
Contract Showing on Membership:4/17
Points in account:4/17 by calling member service.  very quick!

Days Total:67days!

Woohoo!!!


----------



## Rachel Obermeier

fumipappa said:


> Update!
> 
> Home Resort: AKL
> Broker: DVC Store
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 2/09/2022
> Offer accepted: 2/10/22 (1 days)
> Sent to ROFR: 2/11/22 ( 1 days)
> Passed ROFR: 3/07/22 (21 days)
> Closing docs received: 3/14/22 (7 days)
> Closing docs returned by Buyer: 3/15/22
> Closing docs returned by Seller: 3/28/22 Not 100% sure about date - International seller
> Closing: 3/29/22 (1 days)
> Deed recorded: 3/30/22 (1 days)
> Contract Showing on Membership:4/17
> Points in account:4/17 by calling member service.  very quick!
> 
> Days Total:67days!
> 
> Woohoo!!!


So exciting!!! Congrats! I closed 3/31 so here’s  hoping my contract appears soon


----------



## racho

UPDATE!  

Home Resort: Copper Creek
Broker: Fidelity Resales
Offer Made: 2/25/22
Offer Accepted: 2/25/22
Sent to ROFR: 3/1/22
Passed ROFR: 3/23/22
Closing Docs Received: 3/24/22
Closing Docs Returned: 3/28/22
Closing: 3/30/22
Deed Recorded: 3/31/22
Contract Showing on Membership (Existing Member): 04/17/22
Points in Account: 04/18/22

I didn't get the email until 830pm on Sunday so I couldn't call to gave them loaded until first thing Monday morning. Called right at 9am and had them loaded in minutes without issue.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Final Update!!!

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 2/26/22
Offer accepted: 2/26/22 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 2/27/22  (1 day)
Passed ROFR: 3/22/22   (23 days)
Closing docs received: 3/24/22 (2 days)
Closing docs returned: 3/24/22 -Buyer (0 days) Seller-3/28/21 (4 days)
Closing: 3/30/22 (2 days)
Deed recorded: 3/31/22 (1 days)
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 4/17/22 (17 days)
Points in account: 4/18/22 (1 day)
Days Total: 51 days!!!

SO grateful to CM Kim on DVC chat for loading my points and to everyone on DisBoards for all the knowledge! We realize the process was much easier for us than many others, but we are very happy to be done with points loaded in 51 days!
Yay! After so long- we are legit!!!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

ProudMommyof2 said:


> Final Update!!!
> 
> Home Resort: PVB
> Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com/
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 2/26/22
> Offer accepted: 2/26/22 (0 days)
> Sent to ROFR: 2/27/22  (1 day)
> Passed ROFR: 3/22/22   (23 days)
> Closing docs received: 3/24/22 (2 days)
> Closing docs returned: 3/24/22 -Buyer (0 days) Seller-3/28/21 (4 days)
> Closing: 3/30/22 (2 days)
> Deed recorded: 3/31/22 (1 days)
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 4/17/22 (17 days)
> Points in account: 4/18/22 (1 day)
> Days Total: 51 days!!!
> 
> SO grateful to CM Kim on DVC chat for loading my points and to everyone on DisBoards for all the knowledge! We realize the process was much easier for us than many others, but we are very happy to be done with points loaded in 51 days!
> Yay! After so long- we are legit!!!


That was so fast! I had a great experience with the dvc store and Mason title.  Jamie and Cammy were amazing.  I also had CM Kim load my points for a previous contract.  Buying resale CAN be fun!


----------



## dlam32

HIRyeDVC said:


> That was so fast! I had a great experience with the dvc store and Mason title.  Jamie and Cammy were amazing.  I also had CM Kim load my points for a previous contract.  Buying resale CAN be fun!


It’s nice to see that people can get points super fast by calling MS. I’m just gonna ride the whole thing out to see how long it takes for the passive members to get points loaded. Membership went live on my dashboard on 4/15 but the score board still showing ! Luckily we don’t have immediate need for these points or we would definitely be stalking MS


----------



## HIRyeDVC

dlam32 said:


> It’s nice to see that people can get points super fast by calling MS. I’m just gonna ride the whole thing out to see how long it takes for the passive members to get points loaded. Membership went live on my dashboard on 4/15 but the score board still showing ! Luckily we don’t have immediate need for these points or we would definitely be stalking MS


I was thinking the same with my last contract. I said I would just let it play out. I lasted 1 hour before chatting with a CM


----------



## SpotMonkey

Got membership information Sunday and points loaded yesterday via chat (no hassle at all). 66 days total from offer made to points loaded. I'd post the whole thread but it's getting flagged as spam (newb here). Longest gaps in the process were 24 days to pass ROFR, 14 days to receive closing docs, and 19 points before membership account was activated (new member). It's not for the faint of heart, but other than the wait it wasn't a terrible process. We've already got another deal in ROFR (Day 29).


----------



## DIANNERIVERA

UPDATE

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: DVC Store
Title Company: Magic Vacation
Offer made: 2/10/222
Offer accepted: 2/11/22 (1 days)
Sent to ROFR: 2/15/22 ( 4 days)
Passed ROFR: 3/11/22 (24 days)
Closing docs received: 3/18/22 (7 days)
Closing docs returned: 3/24/22 -Buyer (6 days) Seller-3/30/21 (6 days)
Closing: 3/30/22 ( 0 days)
Deed recorded: 4/1/22 (2 days)
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 4/18/22 (17 days)
Points in account:

Days Total:

Received an email yesterday with activation code but needed the Club ID. Tried to call and CM told me that until I have member and club ID she was unable to assist me. But next thing I know and a couple of minutes later I received an email with the code. 

But tried to call, email and chat with member services and they were unable to upload my points. Already emailed again today.


----------



## thank_the_phoenicians88

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: DVCStore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 1/30
Offer accepted: 1/30
Sent to ROFR: 2/1
Passed ROFR: 2/21
Estoppel Issued: 2/22
Closing docs received: 2/24
Buyer Closing docs returned: 3/1
Seller Closing docs returned: 3/17
Closing: 3/21
Deed recorded: 3/22
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 4/12
Points in account: 4/16 (three calls later...)


----------



## snowy82

SpotMonkey said:


> Got membership information Sunday and points loaded yesterday via chat (no hassle at all). 66 days total from offer made to points loaded. I'd post the whole thread but it's getting flagged as spam (newb here). Longest gaps in the process were 24 days to pass ROFR, 14 days to receive closing docs, and 19 points before membership account was activated (new member). It's not for the faint of heart, but other than the wait it wasn't a terrible process. We've already got another deal in ROFR (Day 29).


oh, i'm glad to see you got membership info over a weekend! our 16-17 day frame puts us at 4/30, which is a saturday, so i wasn't sure if we would have to wait until that monday to start stalking!


----------



## SpotMonkey

snowy82 said:


> oh, i'm glad to see you got membership info over a weekend! our 16-17 day frame puts us at 4/30, which is a saturday, so i wasn't sure if we would have to wait until that monday to start stalking!


It caught me by surprise. I was expecting to get information this week, but certainly not on Easter Sunday. Be prepared, though. It seems the one-time use login code email typically shows up a few hours before the membership ID email (did in our case). Disney sure likes to twist the knife as much as possible. Rooting for you to get yours soon!


----------



## pianomanzano

snowy82 said:


> oh, i'm glad to see you got membership info over a weekend! our 16-17 day frame puts us at 4/30, which is a saturday, so i wasn't sure if we would have to wait until that monday to start stalking!


For my first contract, I received the membership info on a Saturday and I called immediately when MS was open on Sunday and got my points loaded. So it's doable!


----------



## Hopfather28

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 3/18/22
Offer accepted: 3/18/22 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 3/21/22 ( 3 days)
Passed ROFR: 4/20/22 (30 days)
Closing docs received: 4/20/22 (0 days)
Closing docs returned by Buyer: 4/20/22
Closing docs returned by Seller: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total:33 and counting


----------



## ADress&AnimalSidekick

Hello I hope this is the appropriate place to ask my question.  I received my closing docs from Mason last Thursday and they were returned with the closing costs on Monday. I got an email from my contact at Mason on Monday that everything was received and they will move forward with the closing.  I responded asking what the next steps were and have yet to receive a response.  So anyone who has gone through this can you tell me what to expect next? 

Thank you.


----------



## Sandisw

ADress&AnimalSidekick said:


> Hello I hope this is the appropriate place to ask my question.  I received my closing docs from Mason last Thursday and they were returned with the closing costs on Monday. I got an email from my contact at Mason on Monday that everything was received and they will move forward with the closing.  I responded asking what the next steps were and have yet to receive a response.  So anyone who has gone through this can you tell me what to expect next?
> 
> Thank you.



Once they have everything from the seller, they will close the contract.  The new deed will be recorded with Orange County (assuming its a WDW resort) and then everything sent to Membership Administration, who will create your new account...they will email you with a Club ID and Activation code to set up your DVC account online.  Once the account is created, they send the information to Member Services, who has a team who actually load all the points so you can begin booking.

It can take 3 to 4 weeks from the time that MA gets things to where everything is done.  Some have gotten it faster lately, though!


----------



## ADress&AnimalSidekick

Sandisw said:


> Once they have everything from the seller, they will close the contract.  The new deed will be recorded with Orange County (assuming its a WDW resort) and then everything sent to Membership Administration, who will create your new account...they will email you with a Club ID and Activation code to set up your DVC account online.  Once the account is created, they send the information to Member Services, who has a team who actually load all the points so you can begin booking.
> 
> It can take 3 to 4 weeks from the time that MA gets things to where everything is done.  Some have gotten it faster lately, though!


Yes it is PVB!  Thanks Sandi


----------



## snowy82

ADress&AnimalSidekick said:


> Yes it is PVB!  Thanks Sandi


congrats!! they should tell you when it officially closes. and then you can google florida orange county official records search to see when it actually gets recorded. then,it looks like it takes disney about 16-20 days to send you your membership info, and then up to 7 days after that for your points to be loaded. 

we closed last week on our OKW contract (first one!) so we're waiting now for that membership email.


----------



## beverlytastegoodactually

Hi all! First time posting, and still waiting on two small point CCV contracts.  The anticipation is palpable.

*Contract 1*
Home Resort: Copper Creek Villas
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title LLC
Offer made: 2.11.22
Offer accepted: 2.11.22 (_0 days_)
Sent to ROFR: 2.16.22 (_5 days)_
Passed ROFR: 3.28.22  (_41 days_)
Closing docs received: 4.18.22 (_22 days_)
Closing docs returned: 4.18.22 (_0 days_)
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:

*Contract 2*
Home Resort: Copper Creek Villas
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title LLC
Offer made: 2.19.22
Offer accepted: 2.19.22 (_0 days_)
Sent to ROFR: 2.28.22 (10_ days)_
Passed ROFR: 3.23.22  (24_ days_)
Closing docs received: 4.7.22 (16_ days_)
Closing docs returned: 4.7.22  (_0 days_)
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:

_i would have linked to the sites, but as i'm still *earning my ears*, the forum thinks it's spam_


----------



## suzycute

Home resort BWV
Broker dvcresalemarket,com
Title co Magic Vacation Title
Offer made - 2/8
Offer accepted 2/8
sent to ROFR 2/10
Passed ROFR 3/7
Closing docs received 3/15
Closing documents returned 3/16 (took several days by post as we live in the UK)
Closing 3/29
Deed recorded 3/31
Contract showing on membership (and DVC email received) (current member) 4/19
Points in account - the wait is tantalising! Contacted DVC by chat yesterday but they said I had to wait up to 7 days to have the points loaded. Wait to speak to MS was 131 minutes so passed on that.


----------



## Kjdisney

Home Resort:  BW
Broker: https://www.****************.com
Title Company:  Mason Title
Offer made:  2/22/22
Offer accepted:  2/23/22
Sent to ROFR:  2/25
Passed ROFR:  3/17
Closing docs received:  3/18
Closing docs returned:  buyer 3/18, seller 3/29
Closing:  3/30/22
Deed recorded:  3/31/22
Contract showing on membership:  existing 4/20/22
Points in Account:  4/21/22 call to MS

Days Total:  58
‘This really was pretty quick, but it seemed so looong!


----------



## Sandisw

Please remember to use a link to the broker. While some brokers are not filtered, and the name will be allowed to stay, it is really helpful to everyone, especially those that are new. to follow the same process and post the link in this thread anyway.

Thanks all!


----------



## Klinger13

snowy82 said:


> Y
> 
> Yay! What a wait for those docs! Let’s hope your seller is just as anxious to sign!



Checked with the broker today - still waiting on the seller to return their docs….  I’ll cut them some slack since it is spring break here in the Northeast but dang, I hope they get on it soon.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Home: AUL
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com
Title: Hayes Title
Offer made: 2/23
Offer accepted: 2/24
Sent to ROFR: 3/1
Passed ROFR: 3/22
Estoppel received: 3/22
Closing docs received: 3/31
Closing docs returned: 3/31
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 4/4
Deed recorded: 4/4
Contract Showing on Membership: 4/21
Points in account: 4/22 (via Chat)


----------



## suzycute

Home resort: BWV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket,com
Title: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/8
Offer accepted: 2/8
sent to ROFR: 2/10
Passed ROFR: 3/7
Closing docs received: 3/15
Closing documents returned: 3/16 (took several days to arrive by post as we live in the UK)
Closing: 3/29
Deed recorded: 3/31
Contract showing on membership (and DVC email received) (current member): 4/19
Points in account: 4/22 (call to MS)


----------



## Domique

Home Resort: BLT
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 2/14
Offer accepted: 2/15
Sent to ROFR: 2/17
Passed ROFR: 3/11 (22 days)
Closing docs received: 3/22 (11 days)
Closing docs returned buyer: 3/24
Closing docs returned seller: 4/4?
Closing: 4/5
Deed recorded: 4/5
Contract Showing on Membership: 4/22 (existing member) (17days)
Points in account: 4/23 (added chat)

Days Total: 67 days


----------



## MinnieSueB

Domique said:


> Home Resort: BLT
> Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: First American Title
> Offer made: 2/14
> Offer accepted: 2/15
> Sent to ROFR: 2/17
> Passed ROFR: 3/11 (22 days)
> Closing docs received: 3/22 (11 days)
> Closing docs returned buyer: 3/24
> Closing docs returned seller: 4/4?
> Closing: 4/15
> Deed recorded: 4/5
> Contract Showing on Membership: 4/22 (existing member) (17days)
> Points in account: 4/23 (added chat)
> 
> Days Total: 67 days


WOW!  Your deed recorded on the 4/15 & points are in your account?  That is CRAZY FAST!  I recorded on 4/15 & nothing yet.


----------



## MinnieSueB

MinnieSueB said:


> WOW!  Your deed recorded on the 4/15 & points are in your account?  That is CRAZY FAST!  I recorded on 4/15 & nothing yet.


OHHHH!  I think you mistyped meant closing on 4/5.  I misread.


----------



## Vandymit

Update: 5 Final!!!
Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/14
Offer accepted: 2/14
Sent to ROFR: 2/16
Passed ROFR: 3/12
Estoppel Issued: 3/12
Closing docs received: 3/30
Closing docs returned: 4/1
Closing: 4/7
Deed recorded: 4/7
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 4/23
Points in account: 4/24 contacted by Chat


----------



## dlam32

Final Update

Home Resort: VGC
Broker: http://www.dvc-resales.com/
Title Company: Mason Title and Escrow
Offer made: 2/20/2022
Offer accepted: 2/20/2022
Sent to ROFR: 2/21/2022
Passed ROFR: 3/14/2022
Closing docs received: 3/21/2022
Closing docs returned buyer: 3/21/2022
Closing docs returned seller: 3/22/2022
Closing: 3/28/2022
Deed recorded: 3/28/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member number to existing Club ID): 4/16/2022
Points in account: 4/24/2022 - Tried to wait it out but caved and called MS and they were able to load points. Good thing I called because MS said there was some "holdup" which prevented loading but they were able to sort it out. CM Rio was awesome.

Days Total: 63


----------



## snowy82

Vandymit said:


> Update: 5 Final!!!
> Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 2/14
> Offer accepted: 2/14
> Sent to ROFR: 2/16
> Passed ROFR: 3/12
> Estoppel Issued: 3/12
> Closing docs received: 3/30
> Closing docs returned: 4/1
> Closing: 4/7
> Deed recorded: 4/7
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 4/23
> Points in account: 4/24 contacted by Chat


Awesome! I am a week behind you. Fingers crossed we get the email next weekend!


----------



## snowy82

I just got my activation code an hour ago, but missing the member ID. how long do i wait before contacting MS? does this code expire??


----------



## Ensusieasm

snowy82 said:


> I just got my activation code an hour ago, but missing the member ID. how long do i wait before contacting MS? does this code expire??


Same here!  All I have is an activation code. Seems like I would need my member ID before I use the activation code?


----------



## Sandisw

snowy82 said:


> I just got my activation code an hour ago, but missing the member ID. how long do i wait before contacting MS? does this code expire??



The club ID..not membership number…will come in email shortly..usually arrives same day.


----------



## snowy82

Sandisw said:


> The club ID..not membership number…will come in email shortly..usually arrives same day.


thank you!!! i was expecting to wait another week, and now I'm stressing over waiting another few hours!!!!


----------



## Wendysofftoneverland

Ensusieasm said:


> Same here!  All I have is an activation code. Seems like I would need my member ID before I use the activation code?


We got ours 2-4 hours later. Now if only I could get my points...tried doing chat but they said it takes several weeks. Tried chat again later and they said 7-10 business days. We are new members via resale...to get the CM on chat to load your points, do you have to be an existing member? Would it be better to call? I just want to be sure I have them before 7 month availability starts for the week before Christmas.


----------



## Ensusieasm

Sandisw said:


> The club ID..not membership number…will come in email shortly..usually arrives same day.


Thanks for the info. Now I know what to look for. I’ll be checking my email every few minutes!


----------



## Sandisw

Wendysofftoneverland said:


> We got ours 2-4 hours later. Now if only I could get my points...tried doing chat but they said it takes several weeks. Tried chat again later and they said 7-10 business days. We are new members via resale...to get the CM on chat to load your points, do you have to be an existing member? Would it be better to call? I just want to be sure I have them before 7 month availability starts for the week before Christmas.



It is hit or miss if one will take the time to do it.  They also may have decided to be more consistent and not load based on calls or chats because as mentioned, all it does is get someone to jump the line…and yes, I have selfishly don’t it myself so no judgment at all.

All you can do is try!


----------



## pianomanzano

snowy82 said:


> thank you!!! i was expecting to wait another week, and now I'm stressing over waiting another few hours!!!!


Took them just over two hours between the first and second e-mail for me on my first contract. If it comes early enough you may be able to call MS tonight and see if they can load points!


----------



## Ensusieasm

snowy82 said:


> thank you!!! i was expecting to wait another week, and now I'm stressing over waiting another few hours!!!!


Just got the email with my club ID! Hope you got yours too!


----------



## snowy82

Got our membership email a lot earlier than expected!! I'll be calling MS this week to get our points loaded up!!

Here's our latest update:

Home Resort: OKW
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/17
Offer accepted: 2/18
Sent to ROFR: 2/21
Passed ROFR: 3/15 (23 days)
Estoppel Issued: 3/15
Closing docs received: 3/16 (1 day)
Buyer Closing docs returned: 3/21 (5 days)
Seller Closing docs returned: 4/11 (25 days)
Closing: 4/12 (1 day)
Deed recorded: 4/14 (2 days)
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 4/25 (11 days)
Points in account:

Days Total: 67 days (and counting)


----------



## pixiedustyyc

Final Update

Home Resort: AUL
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 02/14
Offer accepted: 02/14
Sent to ROFR: 02/15
Passed ROFR: 03/11
Closing docs received: 03/22
Closing docs returned by buyer: 03/25 (used virtual notary)
Closing docs returned by seller: 04/05 
Closing: 04/11
Deed recorded: 04/11
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 04/24 (the dvc busy fairies are busy on sundays!)
Points in account: 04/25 (called member services to have them loaded)

Days Total: 70 days
The process is not for the faint of heart, if you have your heart set on booking a vacation plan to buy resale as early as you can!
We were able to book our trip although it was inside the 7 month window. Phew


----------



## snowy82

pixiedustyyc said:


> Final Update
> 
> Home Resort: AUL
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 02/14
> Offer accepted: 02/14
> Sent to ROFR: 02/15
> Passed ROFR: 03/11
> Closing docs received: 03/22
> Closing docs returned by buyer: 03/25 (used virtual notary)
> Closing docs returned by seller: 04/05
> Closing: 04/11
> Deed recorded: 04/11
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 04/24 (the dvc busy fairies are busy on sundays!)
> Points in account: 04/25 (called member services to have them loaded)
> 
> Days Total: 70 days
> The process is not for the faint of heart, if you have your heart set on booking a vacation plan to buy resale as early as you can!
> We were able to book our trip although it was inside the 7 month window. Phew


Yay! Congrats!! We got our account today and I called to get points jn. They told me they to call back if not in in three days. I’m calling again tomorrow haha


----------



## snowy82

Btw these boards have been so so incredibly useful. I moved here from the rofr board and now I’m wondering where I go after I actually get my points?!! What threads do you guys recommend next?


----------



## pianomanzano

snowy82 said:


> Btw these boards have been so so incredibly useful. I moved here from the rofr board and now I’m wondering where I go after I actually get my points?!! What threads do you guys recommend next?


Head over to some of the resort threads, watch some YT room tours, and plan out your next couple of trips. Check the website every now and then to see what availability looks like at the 7 month mark. Be careful though, addonitis hits strong after doing all those things! After our first contract in October (SSR), we added on points direct at RIV during our welcome home stay. And now, all the hype of VGF2 on the boards is what made us want a VGF resale contract. Hoping we get our activation e-mail soon (added on a second UY)!


----------



## VH103428

It is killing me...we closed on the 31st and nothing yet.  Hopefully within the next week!


----------



## pixiedustyyc

VH103428 said:


> It is killing me...we closed on the 31st and nothing yet.  Hopefully within the next week!


That would kill me too. Seems very late. I’d contact the broker and call member administration and check my spam email folders too just in case


----------



## VH103428

I have.  They said it is being done in "order".  It was 3 days the last time I closed.


----------



## hglenn

How do you know when the Estoppel is issued?  Does that come to me or the title agency?


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

hglenn said:


> How do you know when the Estoppel is issued?  Does that come to me or the title agency?


It will go to your broker or the title agency.  Lately, Disney has been issuing the Estoppel certificate at the time of ROFR waiver, so the broker has been receiving both pieces of information at that time.


----------



## hglenn

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> It will go to your broker or the title agency.  Lately, Disney has been issuing the Estoppel certificate at the time of ROFR waiver, so the broker has been receiving both pieces of information at that time.


Got it.  Ok, the broker did not tell me that was the case but I'll take your word for it...  LOL.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

hglenn said:


> Got it.  Ok, the broker did not tell me that was the case but I'll take your word for it...  LOL.


While it's not likely they're issuing both at the same time in every instance, there are recent reports that they are doing it in many cases. For example, mine was issued at the same time in early April.   Which IMO, makes sense from an efficiency standpoint in what can sometimes be a puzzling ROFR process.


----------



## snowy82

VH103428 said:


> It is killing me...we closed on the 31st and nothing yet.  Hopefully within the next week!


Did you check that the deed was recorded? that's how you know it officially went in front of disney i think.


----------



## MinnieSueB

pianomanzano said:


> Head over to some of the resort threads, watch some YT room tours, and plan out your next couple of trips. Check the website every now and then to see what availability looks like at the 7 month mark. Be careful though, addonitis hits strong after doing all those things! After our first contract in October (SSR), we added on points direct at RIV during our welcome home stay. And now, all the hype of VGF2 on the boards is what made us want a VGF resale contract. Hoping we get our activation e-mail soon (added on a second UY)!


This is hilarious - we added the same contracts in the same order!  I started with SSR April '20 then added RIV direct when they opened back up July '20 then added VGF March '21 and again this March.  You should be receiving your points any day now & hopefully I'm close behind!


----------



## wnielsen1

snowy82 said:


> Btw these boards have been so so incredibly useful. I moved here from the rofr board and now I’m wondering where I go after I actually get my points?!! What threads do you guys recommend next?


I recommend you go back to the ROFR board to buy your next contract


----------



## snowy82

wnielsen1 said:


> I recommend you go back to the ROFR board to buy your next contract


oh, i already have an alert to let me know about new small contracts!!!! i mentioned a few weeks ago that we were in a car accident. my mother (the owner of our current contract) broke her collarbone and will likely receive a settlement. we've already convinced her to BUY MORE POINTS. this is a terrible addiction!!!!!


----------



## snowy82

MinnieSueB said:


> This is hilarious - we added the same contracts in the same order!  I started with SSR April '20 then added RIV direct when they opened back up July '20 then added VGF March '21 and again this March.  You should be receiving your points any day now & hopefully I'm close behind!


the addonitis is real!!! when did you get your contract loaded in??


----------



## MinnieSueB

snowy82 said:


> the addonitis is real!!! when did you get your contract loaded in??


This last one hasn't been added yet but should be soon.  Getting ready to hop on a plane & head to RIV!!!  Excited!!!  Hope your points load today!


----------



## snowy82

MinnieSueB said:


> This last one hasn't been added yet but should be soon.  Getting ready to hop on a plane & head to RIV!!!  Excited!!!  Hope your points load today!


ah have a great time!!!


----------



## btherrell521

Home Resort: Poly
Broker:  www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 3/29/2022
Offer accepted: 3/29/2022
Sent to ROFR: 3/29/2022
Passed ROFR: 4/25/2022 (27 days)
Closing docs received: 4/26/2022
Closing docs returned: 4/26/2022
Closing: 5/16/2022
Deed recorded: 5/17/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## snowy82

Final update!! I sat on Chat with Damien for maybe 40 minutes and voila! the points are now in and we can book!!

Home Resort: OKW
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/17
Offer accepted: 2/18
Sent to ROFR: 2/21
Passed ROFR: 3/15 (23 days)
Estoppel Issued: 3/15
Closing docs received: 3/16 (1 day)
Buyer Closing docs returned: 3/21 (5 days)
Seller Closing docs returned: 4/11 (25 days)
Closing: 4/12 (1 day)
Deed recorded: 4/14 (2 days)
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 4/25 (11 days)
Points in account: 4/26 (1 day)

Days Total: 68 days!! (not including the two failed contracts that didn't pass ROFR!!!)

We are officially ready to book our first trip "home"! Thanks so much to everyone on this thread!!!


----------



## hglenn

snowy82 said:


> Final update!! I sat on Chat with Damien for maybe 40 minutes and voila! the points are now in and we can book!!
> 
> Home Resort: OKW
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 2/17
> Offer accepted: 2/18
> Sent to ROFR: 2/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/15 (23 days)
> Estoppel Issued: 3/15
> Closing docs received: 3/16 (1 day)
> Buyer Closing docs returned: 3/21 (5 days)
> Seller Closing docs returned: 4/11 (25 days)
> Closing: 4/12 (1 day)
> Deed recorded: 4/14 (2 days)
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 4/25 (11 days)
> Points in account: 4/26 (1 day)
> 
> Days Total: 68 days!! (not including the two failed contracts that didn't pass ROFR!!!)
> 
> We are officially ready to book our first trip "home"! Thanks so much to everyone on this thread!!!


So jealous! Why did it take the seller 25 days to return the closing docs? Was this an int'l seller?


----------



## snowy82

hglenn said:


> So jealous! Why did it take the seller 25 days to return the closing docs? Was this an int'l seller?


No...it was the bane of my existence for a month!!!! the guy literally lives an hour away from me. i was ready to stick post it notes on his car!


----------



## hglenn

snowy82 said:


> No...it was the bane of my existence for a month!!!! the guy literally lives an hour away from me. i was ready to stick post it notes on his car!


I remember now!!  Gosh - I hope my seller wants their money fast!


----------



## dlam32

Home Resort: VGC
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: American Title Insurance Company
Offer made: 3/28/2022
Offer accepted: 3/28/2022
Sent to ROFR: 3/30/2022
Passed ROFR: 4/27/2022
Closing docs received: 5/3/2022
Closing docs returned buyer: 5/6/2022
Closing docs returned seller: ?5/23/2022?
Closing: 5/24/2022
Deed recorded: 5/26/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member number to existing Club ID): 6/6/2022
Points in account: 6/11/22 (via chat, wanted to wait but had to book a reservation)


----------



## Matty B13

Update #3: Final

Home Resort: VGF 1.0 (International Seller)
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 02/7/2022
Offer accepted: 02/08/2022
Sent to ROFR: 02/11/2022
Passed ROFR: 03/07/2022
Closing docs received: 03/08/2022
Closing docs returned by buyer: 03/08/2022
Closing docs returned by seller: 03/22/2022
Closing: 03/30/2022
Deed recorded: 03/30/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): not sure we were at WDW
Points in account: 4/26/2022 yeah!!!


----------



## dlam32

Home Resort: RIV
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/14/2022
Offer accepted: 3/14/2022
Sent to ROFR: 3/16/2022
Passed ROFR: 4/7/2022
Closing docs received: 4/23/2022
Closing docs returned buyer: 4/25/2022
Closing docs returned seller: 5/3/2022
Closing: 5/5/2022
Deed recorded: 5/10/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member number to existing Club ID): ??Noticed contract listed under Points Summary Section on 5/22/22?? It may have been present sooner but I had not been looking Points Summary Section before 5/22. Have yet to receive email from Disney discussing activation.
Points in account:


----------



## Ensusieasm

Sandisw said:


> The club ID..not membership number…will come in email shortly..usually arrives same day.


I’m a brand new member (still waiting for my points to load) and I just noticed that my DVC member ID, as listed in my MDE profile under “memberships and passes”,  is not the same as my DVC Member ID listed on The DVC website. (My club ID is listed correctly). Is there an explanation for this that I’m unaware of?


----------



## Sandisw

Ensusieasm said:


> I’m a brand new member (still waiting for my points to load) and I just noticed that my DVC member ID, as listed in my MDE profile under “memberships and passes”,  is not the same as my DVC Member ID listed on The DVC website. (My club ID is listed correctly). Is there an explanation for this that I’m unaware of?



I am not sure why it lists that way. My guess is because each owner has their own ID, even when part of the same DVC membership. 

My DD and I show different ones in MDE but she is an owner on my Aug UY membership.


----------



## Ensusieasm

Sandisw said:


> I am not sure why it lists that way. My guess is because each owner has their own ID, even when part of the same DVC membership.
> 
> My DD and I show different ones in MDE but she is an owner on my Aug UY membership.


Thank you. I never thought of that. I knew you’d have the answer.


----------



## Redheadprincess

Final Update: chatted with Damien to get our points loaded today.  This was a really fast process. I can't believe we are officially DVC owners,

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason Title and Escrow
Offer made: 3/22/2022
Offer accepted: 3/23/2022
Sent to ROFR: 3/25/2022
Passed ROFR: 4/20/2022
Closing docs received:4/20/2022
Closing docs returned buyer:4/21/2022
Closing docs returned seller:4/25/2022
Closing:4/27/2022
Deed recorded: 4/28/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 5/9/2022
Points in account: 5/10/2022

Total Days:  50 days


----------



## hglenn

WOW! You're buzzing right along!!  I still haven't received my closing docs yet and I passed ROFR on Monday....


----------



## btherrell521

Redheadprincess said:


> Home Resort: BCV
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: Mason Title and Escrow
> Offer made: 3/22/2022
> Offer accepted: 3/23/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 3/25/2022
> Passed ROFR: 4/20/2022
> Closing docs received:4/20/2022
> Closing docs returned buyer:4/21/2022
> Closing docs returned seller:4/25/2022
> Closing:4/27/2022
> Deed recorded: 4/28/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member number to existing Club ID):
> Points in account:


I feel Fidelity and Mason Title are the way to go for sure!  They are super quick!


----------



## hglenn

btherrell521 said:


> I feel Fidelity and Mason Title are the way to go for sure!  They are super quick!


Yeap! Definitely going to keep that in mind the next time....  100%


----------



## Redheadprincess

btherrell521 said:


> I feel Fidelity and Mason Title are the way to go for sure!  They are super quick!


Yes, quick for sure.


----------



## Hopfather28

Update

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 3/18/22
Offer accepted: 3/18/22 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 3/21/22 ( 3 days)
Passed ROFR: 4/20/22 (30 days)
Closing docs received: 4/20/22 (0 days)
Closing docs returned by Buyer: 4/20/22
Closing docs returned by Seller: ?
Closing: 4/28/2022
Deed recorded: 4/29/2022
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total:42 and counting


----------



## Pens Fan

Home Resort: Copper Creek
Broker:  https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company:  https://magicvacationtitle.com/
Offer made:  3/29/22
Offer accepted:  3/29/22
Sent to ROFR: 4/01/22
Passed ROFR: 4/28/22
Closing docs received:  6/20/22
Closing docs returned by Buyer:  6/24/22
Closing docs returned by Seller: ???
Closing:  7/26/22
Deed recorded: 7/27/22
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):  8/17/22 - there was an error on the deed that had to be corrected which slowed this down
Points in account:  8/25/22 - was going to wait it out, but caved and called MS.  

Days Total:  149


----------



## hglenn

#1
Home Resort: Boardwalk
Broker: https://www.**********.com
Title Company: Hayes Title, LLC
Offer made: 3/17/2022
Offer accepted: 3/17/2022
Sent to ROFR: 3/21/2022
Passed ROFR: 4/25/2022
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Pens Fan

Home Resort:  Copper Creek
Broker:  https://www.**********.com/
Title Company:  Mason
Offer made:  4/01/22
Offer accepted:  4/01/22
Sent to ROFR:  4/04/22
Passed ROFR:  4/28/22
Closing docs received: 4/29/22
Closing docs returned by Buyer: 5/03/22
Closing docs returned by Seller:  5/09/22
Closing:  5/12/22
Deed recorded: 5/13/22
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):  5/23/22
Points in account:  5/24/22 (via chat)

Days Total:  53 days


----------



## zachatak

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason Title and Escrow
Offer made: 3/15/2022
Offer accepted: 3/16/2022
Sent to ROFR: 3/18/2022
Passed ROFR: 4/6/2022
Closing docs received:4/6/2022
Closing docs returned buyer:4/7/2022
Closing docs returned seller:4/20/2022
Closing:4/25/2022
Deed recorded: 4/26/2022
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## MinnieSueB

Was at Disney so contract could have shown earlier but had no points.  Called in & was able to have points added - 56 days  

Home Resort: VGF
Broker: www.fideltyrealestate.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/4/22
Offer accepted: 3/4/22
Sent to ROFR: 3/8/22
Passed ROFR: 3/28/22
Closing docs received: 04/04/22
Closing docs returned:  04/05/22
Sellers docs returned: 04/14/22
Closing:  04/15/22
Deed recorded:  04/15/22
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):  04/29/22
Points in account:  04/29/22


----------



## pianomanzano

MinnieSueB said:


> Was at Disney so contract could have shown earlier but had no points.  Called in & was able to have points added - 56 days
> 
> Home Resort: VGF
> Broker: www.fideltyrealestate.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 3/4/22
> Offer accepted: 3/4/22
> Sent to ROFR: 3/8/22
> Passed ROFR: 3/28/22
> Closing docs received: 04/04/22
> Closing docs returned:  04/05/22
> Sellers docs returned: 04/14/22
> Closing:  04/15/22
> Deed recorded:  04/15/22
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):  04/29/22
> Points in account:  04/29/22


Nice! That means I should be hearing any day now since we've been a day or so apart every step of the way haha. Mine's a diff UY so I'm assuming that's why I haven't gotten any updates yet. I'm in no rush since I'm down here now for 2 weeks, although we just toured a cabin here at copper creek and they looks nice! Might be time to add more points again lol


----------



## Mrsjoneslilac

Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 3/30/22
Offer accepted: 3/30/22
Sent to ROFR: 3/31/22
Passed ROFR: 4/26/22
Closing docs received: 4/26/22
Closing docs returned: 5/1/22 (buyer)
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## MinnieSueB

pianomanzano said:


> Nice! That means I should be hearing any day now since we've been a day or so apart every step of the way haha. Mine's a diff UY so I'm assuming that's why I haven't gotten any updates yet. I'm in no rush since I'm down here now for 2 weeks, although we just toured a cabin here at copper creek and they looks nice! Might be time to add more points again lol


Yes, you should be close.  Timeframe was quicker than I was anticipating.  Those cabins are great!  Enjoy your time.


----------



## pwr_eng

Home Resort: Bay Lake Tower
Broker: DVC Sales
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 4/3/22
Offer accepted: 4/3/22
Sent to ROFR: 4/3/22
Passed ROFR: 5/2/22
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## aprilb123

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.******************.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/28/22
Offer accepted: 3/28/22
Sent to ROFR: 4/1/22
Passed ROFR: 4/27/22
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Klinger13

Closed, yes!!!

Home Resort: SSR
Broker:  www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/7/2022
Offer accepted: 3/7/2022
Sent to ROFR: 3/8/2022
Passed ROFR: 3/29/2022 (issued estoppel also)
Closing docs received: 4/13/2022
Closing docs returned: 4/15/2022 (Buyer)
Closing: 5/2/2022
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## DisWeaver

This is interesting. I had a contract close on 04/13 and deed recorded on 04/14. It still has not been added to my existing membership.

I also had a larger contract close on 04/18 and deed recorded on 04/19. As of today it’s been added to my membership. 

Makes me wonder what the process is on DVC/MS side?


----------



## Polychrome

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/26/22
Offer accepted: 3/26/22
Sent to ROFR: 3/30/22
Passed ROFR:  4/27/22
Estoppel Issued: 4/27/22
Closing docs received: 
Buyer Closing docs returned: 
Seller Closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## mkramer1121

Home Resort: AKL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/16/22
Offer accepted: 2/17/22 (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 2/18/22 (1 day)
Passed ROFR: 3/12/22 (22 days)
Estoppel issued: 3/12/22 (0 days)
Closing docs received: 3/28/22 (16 days, got stuck when Magic Vacation Title lost an Agent abruptly)
Closing docs returned by buyer: 3/29/22 (1 day)
Closing docs returned by seller: 4/18/22 (20 days, international seller)
Closing: 4/19/22 (1 day)
Deed recorded: 4/21/22 (2 days)
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 5/2/22 (12 days)
Points in account: 5/3/22 (1 day)

Days Total: 67 days

I was able to get points loaded via chat this afternoon.  Milo with member services was awesome!


----------



## SpotMonkey

Milo is who helped us on chat, too! For our second purchase, we're on Day 14 of waiting on closing documents from Magic Vacation Title. As much as I hated the "no update yet!" emails during the ROFR process, the absolute lack of communication during the closing process is frustrating.


----------



## Hopfather28

SpotMonkey said:


> Milo is who helped us on chat, too! For our second purchase, we're on Day 14 of waiting on closing documents from Magic Vacation Title. As much as I hated the "no update yet!" emails during the ROFR process, the absolute lack of communication during the closing process is frustrating.


I've had closings with Magic Vacation Title and Mason. All I can say is Mason >>>> Magic Vacation Title. Communication was phenomenal and we went from passed to closed in a week.


----------



## mkramer1121

SpotMonkey said:


> Milo is who helped us on chat, too! For our second purchase, we're on Day 14 of waiting on closing documents from Magic Vacation Title. As much as I hated the "no update yet!" emails during the ROFR process, the absolute lack of communication during the closing process is frustrating.


I was frustrated with the communication from Magic Vacation Title as well.  The communication worked a lot better if I reach our to our Concierge w/ www.dvcresalemarket.com (Janon is amazing), who then politely nudged the title company.


----------



## aprilb123

Frirst-timers here. We passed ROFR a week ago and still waiting on closing docs. The pass email said to reach out if we don't get them in "a reasonable amount of time". Just curious... what is a reasonable amount of time? When would you start calling? Closing with First American Title Company.


----------



## disneyforsix

Home Resort: Boardwalk
Broker: https://dvcsales.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 4/12/2022
Offer accepted: 4/12/2022
Sent to ROFR: 4/13/2022
Passed ROFR: 5/4/2022
Closing docs received: 5/4/2022
Closing docs returned: 5/4/2022
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Sandisw

Just wanted to post info I got today from my broker regarding my closing via Disney. 

They are behind because they only have one CM who works on the closing documents for contracts taken in ROFR and has been off for personal reasons.

The broker also does not receive updates either so we just wait it out. I got the sense that I may not close in time either.


----------



## Ensusieasm

mkramer1121 said:


> Home Resort: AKL
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 2/16/22
> Offer accepted: 2/17/22 (1 day)
> Sent to ROFR: 2/18/22 (1 day)
> Passed ROFR: 3/12/22 (22 days)
> Estoppel issued: 3/12/22 (0 days)
> Closing docs received: 3/28/22 (16 days, got stuck when Magic Vacation Title lost an Agent abruptly)
> Closing docs returned by buyer: 3/29/22 (1 day)
> Closing docs returned by seller: 4/18/22 (20 days, international seller)
> Closing: 4/19/22 (1 day)
> Deed recorded: 4/21/22 (2 days)
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 5/2/22 (12 days)
> Points in account: 5/3/22 (1 day)
> 
> Days Total: 67 days
> 
> I was able to get points loaded via chat this afternoon.  Milo with member services was awesome!


Yes! Via chat, Milo put the points in my account within four minutes. I said that I had set up my brand new DVC account a week ago, and asked if he could possibly load my points. He said… “Sure thing”!  I told him he made my day!


----------



## KVacc

aprilb123 said:


> Frirst-timers here. We passed ROFR a week ago and still waiting on closing docs. The pass email said to reach out if we don't get them in "a reasonable amount of time". Just curious... what is a reasonable amount of time? When would you start calling? Closing with First American Title Company.


We were told 21 business days but it was really like a week.


----------



## hglenn

aprilb123 said:


> Frirst-timers here. We passed ROFR a week ago and still waiting on closing docs. The pass email said to reach out if we don't get them in "a reasonable amount of time". Just curious... what is a reasonable amount of time? When would you start calling? Closing with First American Title Company.


We passed 4/25 and are still waiting on closing docs. When we passed we were told by the end of the week (last week) and two days ago we were told “tomorrow” (yesterday). We aren’t necessarily in a hurry but I don’t love it when people say one thing and then don’t do it…. It’s unprofessional. But I’ll roll with it for a few more weeks. Our closing date in our contract is 5/31.


----------



## MalorieA

Generally speaking, do buyers typically wait until the seller has signed the contract before wiring the funds? Or does it not really matter? When we saw the instructions and it said to wire the money my husband and I looked at each other like   but saw that we could do it through Chase app.


----------



## mkramer1121

MalorieA said:


> Generally speaking, do buyers typically wait until the seller has signed the contract before wiring the funds? Or does it not really matter? When we saw the instructions and it said to wire the money my husband and I looked at each other like   but saw that we could do it through Chase app.


I waited until the seller provided the tracking number for their closing documents to my broker before I sent the funds.  I also didn't have free wire transfers from my bank, and didn't want to deal with the hassle of getting my money back if something fell through.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

hglenn said:


> We passed 4/25 and are still waiting on closing docs. When we passed we were told by the end of the week (last week) and two days ago we were told “tomorrow” (yesterday). We aren’t necessarily in a hurry but I don’t love it when people say one thing and then don’t do it…. It’s unprofessional. But I’ll roll with it for a few more weeks. Our closing date in our contract is 5/31.


Just for reference, we got our closing docs on 4/22 (2 weeks after passing ROFR) and we had them in the Fedex drop within an hour.  We have not closed yet.


----------



## Redheadprincess

MalorieA said:


> Generally speaking, do buyers typically wait until the seller has signed the contract before wiring the funds? Or does it not really matter? When we saw the instructions and it said to wire the money my husband and I looked at each other like   but saw that we could do it through Chase app.


We wired it once the sellers completed their closing documents. We found out late morning and Mason Title had the money the next morning and closed that afternoon.


----------



## Dee77

Sandisw said:


> Just wanted to post info I got today from my broker regarding my closing via Disney.
> 
> They are behind because they only have one CM who works on the closing documents for contracts taken in ROFR and has been off for personal reasons.
> 
> The broker also does not receive updates either so we just wait it out. I got the sense that I may not close in time either.



Thank you for posting this information. Disney decided to exercise their ROFR for our contract we are selling, this was back on March 17th, our closing was supposed to be today but we have not heard anything from Disney.


----------



## MinBz

Update on 4/15/2022 post -

Home Resort: Beach Club Villas
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 9/22/21
Offer accepted: 9/22/21
Sent to ROFR: 9/23/21
Passed ROFR: 10/12/21
Estoppel Issued: 10/12/21
Closing docs received: 2/1/22 (delayed closing date of “not before 3/28/22”)
Buyer Closing docs returned: 2/8/22
Seller closing docs returned: 4/1/22
Closing:  4/5/22
Deed recorded: 4/6/22
Contract Showing on Membership (member): 4/22/22
Points in account: 5/3/2022


----------



## Polychrome

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Just for reference, we got our closing docs on 4/22 (2 weeks after passing ROFR) and we had them in the Fedex drop within an hour.  We have not closed yet.


that is frustrating, I'm sure :/


----------



## RamblinWreck

I don't know how much relevance my data even has to this thread, since we bought knowing that we couldn't close until June.

But we went to ROFR on 3/21, passed ROFR on 4/21, got closing docs on 5/3, and are set to close on 6/5


----------



## Ashlotte

Home Resort: Aulani (subsidized)
Broker: DVC Store
Title Company: Hayes Title, LLC
Offer made: 3/11/22
Offer accepted: 3/12/22
Sent to ROFR: 3/21/22 (9 days... seller did not return contract until this date)
Passed ROFR: 4/13/22 (23 days)
Closing docs received: 5/4/22 (21 days)
Closing docs returned, buyer: 5/5/22 (mailed, received 5/10/22)
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Klinger13

MalorieA said:


> Generally speaking, do buyers typically wait until the seller has signed the contract before wiring the funds? Or does it not really matter? When we saw the instructions and it said to wire the money my husband and I looked at each other like   but saw that we could do it through Chase app.


I wired mine right away. I figured if the sellers backed out, I’d just get it back eventually so there really wasn’t a risk for me to do so.


----------



## Klinger13

Home Resort: SSR
Broker:  www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/7/2022
Offer accepted: 3/7/2022
Sent to ROFR: 3/8/2022
Passed ROFR: 3/29/2022 (issued estoppel also)
Closing docs received: 4/13/2022
Closing docs returned: 4/15/2022 (Buyer)
Closing: 5/2/2022
Deed recorded: 5/5/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Tx3Mom

Home Resort: Beach Club Villas
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 04/01/22
Offer accepted:04/01/22
Sent to ROFR:04/02/22
Passed ROFR:04/28/22
Closing docs received:04/28/22
Closing docs returned:05/03/22
Closing:05/05/22
Deed recorded:05/05/23
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Ashlotte

Tx3Mom said:


> Home Resort: Beach Club Villas
> Broker: www.**********.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 04/01/22
> Offer accepted:04/01/22
> Sent to ROFR:04/02/22
> Passed ROFR:04/28/22
> Closing docs received:04/28/22
> Closing docs returned:05/03/22
> Closing:05/05/22
> Deed recorded:05/05/23
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


Wow! Your transaction is going fast! Lucky.


----------



## LadybugsMum

MalorieA said:


> Generally speaking, do buyers typically wait until the seller has signed the contract before wiring the funds? Or does it not really matter? When we saw the instructions and it said to wire the money my husband and I looked at each other like   but saw that we could do it through Chase app.


I wait until the documents have been received before I wire the money. I like to know that they're in hand and there are no issues first.


----------



## christophles

LadybugsMum said:


> I wait until the documents have been received before I wire the money. I like to know that they're in hand and there are no issues first.


That is the smart thing to do. I got too excited and wired the money the next day. I reached out to the title company this week after not hearing anything back from the seller for a week. At least I got a response saying the seller apologized for the delay and should have their closing docs sent in early next week. I hope by this point next week that this will be closed. I'll post my timeline when this closes.


----------



## dlam32

Home Resort: Aulani
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company
Offer made: 4/6/2022
Offer accepted: 4/6/2022
Sent to ROFR: 4/9/2022
Passed ROFR: 5/6/2022
Closing docs received: 6/1/2022
Closing docs returned buyer: 6/6/22 (Hawaii requires buyers to notarized document)
Closing docs returned seller: 6/10/22
Closing: 6/14/22
Deed recorded: 6/14/22
Contract Showing on Membership (new member number to existing Club ID): 6/27/22
Points in account: 6/29/22 (CM on chat could not help, called MS to have points added)

Total: 84 days, not too bad since I've read that Aulani contracts tend to take longer than Disney World contracts.


----------



## pianomanzano

Final Update! All this time I was waiting for an e-mail from DVC (existing member, new UY) and haven't had to log in to the DVC website. I logged in last night and saw the second membership, so no idea when the contract showed up on my account. Called member services this morning and got the points loaded!

Home Resort: VGF
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/6/22
Offer accepted: 3/6/22
Sent to ROFR: 3/7/22
Passed ROFR: 3/28/22
Closing docs received: 04/07/22
Closing docs returned: 04/07/22 (buyer)
Closing docs returned: 04/12/22 (seller)
Closing: 04/14/2022
Deed recorded: 04/17/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account: 05/09/2022


----------



## Hopfather28

pianomanzano said:


> Final Update! All this time I was waiting for an e-mail from DVC (existing member, new UY) and haven't had to log in to the DVC website. I logged in last night and saw the second membership, so no idea when the contract showed up on my account. Called member services this morning and got the points loaded!
> 
> Home Resort: VGF
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 3/6/22
> Offer accepted: 3/6/22
> Sent to ROFR: 3/7/22
> Passed ROFR: 3/28/22
> Closing docs received: 04/07/22
> Closing docs returned: 04/07/22 (buyer)
> Closing docs returned: 04/12/22 (seller)
> Closing: 04/14/2022
> Deed recorded: 04/17/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account: 05/09/2022


I'm interested to see how this plays out for me as an existing member as well. We closed on the 4/28 with deed recorded 4/29 and I have not heard a peep from Disney. I don't need any of the points and I am not looking to book something straight away but just anxious to know that all the paper work has been finished on their end and it's been added to my account. We are the same use year so I would think it should make it an even smoother addition to our dashboard.


----------



## Hopfather28

Hopfather28 said:


> I'm interested to see how this plays out for me as an existing member as well. We closed on the 4/28 with deed recorded 4/29 and I have not heard a peep from Disney. I don't need any of the points and I am not looking to book something straight away but just anxious to know that all the paper work has been finished on their end and it's been added to my account. We are the same use year so I would think it should make it an even smoother addition to our dashboard.


Well I guess all I needed to do was wait a few hours. Got an email this evening that said welcome home. 

Update

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 3/18/22
Offer accepted: 3/18/22 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 3/21/22 ( 3 days)
Passed ROFR: 4/20/22 (30 days)
Closing docs received: 4/20/22 (0 days)
Closing docs returned by Buyer: 4/20/22
Closing docs returned by Seller: ?
Closing: 4/28/2022 (8 days)
Deed recorded: 4/29/2022 (1 day)
Contract Showing on Membership: 5/9/22 (10 days)
Points in account:

Days Total:52 and counting


----------



## Microbuns

I got notice 5 days ago that my contract had closed, but I still can't find any mention of it on the comptroller site. Does it usually take >5 days to appear on search?


----------



## asunutgirl

Closed and deeded on April 28th. Points loaded today.


----------



## MinnieSueB

Hopfather28 said:


> I'm interested to see how this plays out for me as an existing member as well. We closed on the 4/28 with deed recorded 4/29 and I have not heard a peep from Disney. I don't need any of the points and I am not looking to book something straight away but just anxious to know that all the paper work has been finished on their end and it's been added to my account. We are the same use year so I would think it should make it an even smoother addition to our dashboard.


I never received an email.  I just checked my account & the contract was loaded without points & was able to call & get them quickly loaded.


----------



## automaticsoap

Home Resort: AKV
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/9/22
Offer accepted: 3/9/22
Sent to ROFR: 3/10/22
Passed ROFR: 4/5/22 (26 days)
Estoppel Issued: 4/5/22
Closing docs received: 4/20/22 
Closing docs returned (buyer): 4/20/22
Closing: 4/25/22
Deed recorded: 4/27/22
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 5/9/22 (also received email)
Points in account: 5/10/22 (via online chat)

Days Total: 62


----------



## Redheadprincess

Hopfather28 said:


> Well I guess all I needed to do was wait a few hours. Got an email this evening that said welcome home.
> 
> Update
> 
> Home Resort: PVB
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 3/18/22
> Offer accepted: 3/18/22 (0 days)
> Sent to ROFR: 3/21/22 ( 3 days)
> Passed ROFR: 4/20/22 (30 days)
> Closing docs received: 4/20/22 (0 days)
> Closing docs returned by Buyer: 4/20/22
> Closing docs returned by Seller: ?
> Closing: 4/28/2022 (8 days)
> Deed recorded: 4/29/2022 (1 day)
> Contract Showing on Membership: 5/9/22 (10 days)
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:52 and counting


My contractwas showing in membership yesterday, also, got on chat today and had  points in about 10 mins.


----------



## Mrsjoneslilac

Waiting on an international seller is no fun. They received the closing documents on April 26 and are just getting them notarized today, May 10. Now I’m hoping they mail them back quickly. Sellers are from Japan, so it might take a while. But, hey, I got a great deal!


----------



## hglenn

Redheadprincess said:


> My contractwas showing in membership yesterday, also, got on chat today and had  points in about 10 mins.


wow! That was fast!  I'm crossing my fingers that we will get ours closed very quickly!  I have a trip I want to book by the 23rd!  LOL


----------



## hglenn

#2
Home Resort: Boardwalk
Broker: https://www.**********.com
Title Company: Hayes Title, LLC
Offer made: 3/17/2022
Offer accepted: 3/17/2022
Sent to ROFR: 3/21/2022
Passed ROFR: 4/25/2022
Closing docs received: 5/5/2022
Closing docs returned: 5/9/2022
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## bauermj

Home Resort: Bay Lake Tower
Broker: *************.com
Title Company: Mason Title and Escrow Company
Offer made: 3/10/2022
Offer accepted: 3/10/2022
Sent to ROFR: 3/11/2022
Passed ROFR: 4/11/2022
Closing docs received: 4/14/2022
Closing docs returned: 4/19/2022 (Buyer)
Closing: 4/21/2022
Deed recorded: 4/22/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 5/3/2022
Points in account: 5/6/2022 (requested via chat)

57 Days Total


----------



## hobbes42

Microbuns said:


> I got notice 5 days ago that my contract had closed, but I still can't find any mention of it on the comptroller site. Does it usually take >5 days to appear on search?


I have had deeds recorded the same day as closing or the day after for 7 resale contracts over the last 2 years, 2 of which were in the past 2 weeks.  
5 days seems long.


----------



## CDKG

My contract appeared in my account today! I tried to get the points added via chat, but no go. 

I’ve never used chat on this site before, is this Baloo comment normal?


----------



## KVacc

CDKG said:


> My contract appeared in my account today! I tried to get the points added via chat, but no go.
> 
> I’ve never used chat on this site before, is this Baloo comment normal?
> 
> View attachment 668735


I have gotten different Disney related quotes


----------



## christophles

Home Resort: Polynesian Villas & Bungalows
Broker: Fidelity Real Estate
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 03/30/2022
Offer accepted: 03/31/2022 (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 04/01/2022 (1 day)
Passed ROFR: 04/27/2022 (26 days)
Closing docs received: 04/27/2022 (0 days)
Closing docs returned (Buyer): 04/27/2022 (0 days)
Closing: 05/12/2022 (15 days)
Deed recorded: 05/13/2022 (1 day)
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

Home Resort: Polynesian
Broker: ******************
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 4/4/22
Offer accepted: 4/4/22
Sent to ROFR: 4/4/22
Passed ROFR: 5/1/22
Closing docs received:5/2/22
Closing docs returned: 5/6/22
Closing: 5/13/22
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## Tx3Mom

Final update!! 

Home Resort: Beach Club Villas
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 04/01/22
Offer accepted:04/01/22
Sent to ROFR:04/02/22
Passed ROFR:04/28/22
Closing docs received:04/28/22
Closing docs returned:05/03/22
Closing:05/05/22
Deed recorded:05/05/23
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 05/13/2022
Points in account: 05/14/2022(loaded via chat this morning)

Days Total:44

First trip is already booked!! Bring on our welcome home trip!!


----------



## CDKG

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: ****************.com
Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy)
Offer made: 3/23
Offer accepted: 3/23
Sent to ROFR: 3/24
Passed ROFR: 4/22 (29 days)
Closing docs received: 4/26 (4 days)
Closing docs returned: 4/26 (buyer) 
Closing: 5/4 (8 days)
Deed recorded: 5/4
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 5/12 (8 days - notified by email)
Points in account: 5/14 (2 days - via chat)

Days Total: 52

it took 3 tries to get through ROFR, but I was finally able to book Marathon Weekend just before the 7 month mark!!!


----------



## CDKG

CDKG said:


> Home Resort: BWV
> Broker: ****************.com
> Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy)
> Offer made: 3/23
> Offer accepted: 3/23
> Sent to ROFR: 3/24
> Passed ROFR: 4/22 (29 days)
> Closing docs received: 4/26 (4 days)
> Closing docs returned: 4/26 (buyer)
> Closing: 5/4 (8 days)
> Deed recorded: 5/4
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 5/12 (8 days - notified by email)
> Points in account: 5/14 (2 days - via chat)
> 
> Days Total: 52
> 
> it took 3 tries to get through ROFR, but I was finally able to book Marathon Weekend just before the 7 month mark!!!


I wish the broker‘s name did not get blocked. They were really great to work with and I would recommend them!


----------



## disneyforsix

Update from 5/4


disneyforsix said:


> Home Resort: Boardwalk
> Broker: https://dvcsales.com/
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 4/12/2022
> Offer accepted: 4/12/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 4/13/2022
> Passed ROFR: 5/4/2022
> Closing docs received: 5/4/2022
> Closing docs returned: 5/4/2022
> Closing: 5/16/2022
> Deed recorded: 5/16/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


----------



## RKS03

I sold a contract for the first time and it closed last week but I still see the contract and points when I login.  When does that usually disappear? The same time the points show up in buyers account? Seems like a risk for buyers if sellers can still access points but have been paid.


----------



## Matty B13

RKS03 said:


> I sold a contract for the first time and it closed last week but I still see the contract and points when I login.  When does that usually disappear? The same time the points show up in buyers account? Seems like a risk for buyers if sellers can still access points but have been paid.


There was actually an issue a few years ago, but I think DVC canceled the reservation on the former owner and corrected the points for the new owner.  Really goes to show why they should be doing the ownership transfers over to the owners much quicker once the closing has been recorded.


----------



## Sandisw

RKS03 said:


> I sold a contract for the first time and it closed last week but I still see the contract and points when I login.  When does that usually disappear? The same time the points show up in buyers account? Seems like a risk for buyers if sellers can still access points but have been paid.



It won't disappear until the transfer actually happens.  So, yes, you have to be careful when waiting to sell not to use it by mistake!


----------



## RKS03

Sandisw said:


> It won't disappear until the transfer actually happens.  So, yes, you have to be careful when waiting to sell not to use it by mistake!


Exactly! I wish it would disappear so I don’t accidentally use them when trying to book a room.


----------



## RyTy

Just bought my First Contract at the Riviera!


----------



## Klinger13

Home Resort: SSR
Broker:  www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/7/2022
Offer accepted: 3/7/2022
Sent to ROFR: 3/8/2022
Passed ROFR: 3/29/2022 (issued estoppel also)
Closing docs received: 4/13/2022
Closing docs returned: 4/15/2022 (Buyer)
Closing: 5/2/2022
Deed recorded: 5/5/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 5/16/2022
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Sandisw

My monthly reminder that it  is very helpful to use the link to the broker, even if you know it’s allowed, as it helps all new posters to follow that lead.

When unsure which broker it is with the just the name, it ends up deleted. Best to use the link! Thanks all!


----------



## pwr_eng

Sandisw said:


> My monthly reminder that it  is very helpful to use the link to the broker, even if you know it’s allowed, as it helps all new posters to follow that lead.
> 
> When unsure which broker it is with the just the name, it ends up deleted. Best to use the link! Thanks all!



Sorry about that.  I'll repost after I spam the Tech board so I can put in a link.


----------



## Hopfather28

I'm purposely not using the chat feature to get points loaded because I want to see how long it takes them to actually complete this process. I find it utterly crazy that it takes as long as it does to add points and contracts to a membership.


----------



## hglenn

Hopfather28 said:


> I'm purposely not using the chat feature to get points loaded because I want to see how long it takes them to actually complete this process. I find it utterly crazy that it takes as long as it does to add points and contracts to a membership.


You're a savage.  I'm chatting them the minute my membership is set up. LOL


----------



## zachatak

Update:

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason Title and Escrow
Offer made: 3/15/2022
Offer accepted: 3/16/2022
Sent to ROFR: 3/18/2022
Passed ROFR: 4/6/2022 (estoppel simultaneously)
Closing docs received:4/6/2022
Closing docs returned buyer:4/7/2022
Closing docs returned seller:4/20/2022
Closing:4/25/2022
Deed recorded: 4/26/2022
Contract Showing on Membership: 5/9/2022
Points in account: 5/17/2022

This is the first time we DIDN'T call and push to get pts loaded the moment the contract appeared.


----------



## DisWeaver

Closing on 04/13; Deed recorded on 04/14. Contract is still not showing on my membership.


----------



## DisWeaver

Home Resort: BLT
Broker:  www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/8/2022
Offer accepted: 2/8/2022
Sent to ROFR: 2/13/2022
Passed ROFR: 03/09/2022 (issued estoppel also)
Closing docs received: 3/9/2022
Closing docs returned: 3/10/2022(Buyer)
Closing: 4/13/2022
Deed recorded: 4/14/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

98 days and counting. This is my third resale purchase and this may have cured me from making another.


----------



## wnielsen1

DisWeaver said:


> Closing on 04/13; Deed recorded on 04/14. Contract is still not showing on my membership.


Time for a phone call


----------



## DisWeaver

wnielsen1 said:


> Time for a phone call


Unfortunately, I’ve already sent an email and called. The email is still awaiting a response, the phone call pointed me back to the broker since the contract isn’t showing in the system yet. Broker confirmed that the transfer info was sent to Disney in 04/14.


----------



## Klinger13

Home Resort: SSR
Broker:  www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/7/2022
Offer accepted: 3/7/2022
Sent to ROFR: 3/8/2022
Passed ROFR: 3/29/2022 (issued estoppel also)
Closing docs received: 4/13/2022
Closing docs returned: 4/15/2022 (Buyer)
Closing: 5/2/2022
Deed recorded: 5/5/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 5/16/2022
Points in account: 5/17/2022 (added via chat)

Days Total:  71


----------



## MinnieSueB

DisWeaver said:


> Unfortunately, I’ve already sent an email and called. The email is still awaiting a response, the phone call pointed me back to the broker since the contract isn’t showing in the system yet. Broker confirmed that the transfer info was sent to Disney in 04/14.


Something definitely is not right.  You should have been showing by now.


----------



## hobbes42

DisWeaver said:


> Unfortunately, I’ve already sent an email and called. The email is still awaiting a response, the phone call pointed me back to the broker since the contract isn’t showing in the system yet. Broker confirmed that the transfer info was sent to Disney in 04/14.


Any chance the name(s) on the deed are not exactly the same as your existent membership?


----------



## DisWeaver

hobbes42 said:


> Any chance the name(s) on the deed are not exactly the same as your existent membership?


Same. I have three existing contracts on the membership, same names listed on this new one as well.

Called again, they are telling me that it’s 4-6 weeks (currently at 5 weeks) so I should give it another week.


----------



## Hopfather28

zachatak said:


> Update:
> 
> Home Resort: PVB
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: Mason Title and Escrow
> Offer made: 3/15/2022
> Offer accepted: 3/16/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 3/18/2022
> Passed ROFR: 4/6/2022 (estoppel simultaneously)
> Closing docs received:4/6/2022
> Closing docs returned buyer:4/7/2022
> Closing docs returned seller:4/20/2022
> Closing:4/25/2022
> Deed recorded: 4/26/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership: 5/9/2022
> Points in account: 5/17/2022
> 
> This is the first time we DIDN'T call and push to get pts loaded the moment the contract appeared.


Same broker. Same title company. Same resort. Same day on membership. Still no points. I'm fine with playing chicken with these guys since I don't need to points now but it is beyond me how the points aren't confirmed when the contract is added. No way there isn't an IT fix for this.


----------



## clarker99

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/16/2022
Offer accepted: 4/16/2022
Sent to ROFR: 4/17/2022
Passed ROFR: 5/17/2022 (issued estoppel also)
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total:

2-Months ago I had a contract go 59 days (offer to points in account).  This one is gonna be 75+.  Just makes zero sense that this cannot be sped up. In my ROFR email they are saying 21 business days to get the closing docs? How is that even possible?  Lol.  The docs should have been prepared after we paid the deposit and ready to go.  It is just a template!


----------



## hglenn

clarker99 said:


> Home Resort: BCV
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 4/16/2022
> Offer accepted: 4/16/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 5/17/2022
> Passed ROFR: 5/18/2022 (issued estoppel also)
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:
> 
> 2-Months ago I had a contract go 59 days (offer to points in account).  This one is gonna be 75+.  Just makes zero sense that this cannot be sped up. In my ROFR email they are saying 21 business days to get the closing docs? How is that even possible?  Lol.  The docs should have been prepared after we paid the deposit and ready to go.  It is just a template!


I have come to realize the DVC resale industry does not have the same level of customer service as other real estate.... It sort of feels like it's just a part-time thing or secondary...  I know that's not the case for all of them for sure....  but my experience has been very underwhelming...  and it has nothing to do with the ROFR process or the timelines but 100% due to the lack of communication or any sense of urgency/accountability.  A lot of "soons" and "ASAPs" or very over exaggerated timelines that do not line up with what I'm seeing other people post with their experience...  Just tell me what you're going to do and do that....  don't tell me you'll do something and then ghost me for 2 days beyond when you were supposed to do it....


----------



## mvenez

Home Resort: Copper Creek
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy!)
Offer made: 3/11/22
Offer accepted: 3/12/22
Sent to ROFR: 3/14/22
Passed ROFR: 4/11/22
Closing docs received: 4/11/22
Closing docs returned: 4/12/22
Closing: 4/26/22
Deed recorded: 4/27/22
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 5/5/22
Points in account: 5/18/22

Days Total: 68 days

I did not reach out to get my points loaded sooner as I had some time before needing to use them and so I wanted to get a read on how long it would take to load them.


----------



## clarker99

mvenez said:


> Home Resort: Copper Creek
> Broker: www.****************.com
> Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy!)
> Offer made: 3/11/22
> Offer accepted: 3/12/22
> Sent to ROFR: 3/14/22
> Passed ROFR: 4/11/22
> Closing docs received: 4/11/22
> Closing docs returned: 4/12/22
> Closing: 4/26/22
> Deed recorded: 4/27/22
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 5/5/22
> Points in account: 5/18/22
> 
> Days Total: 68 days
> 
> I did not reach out to get my points loaded sooner as I had some time before needing to use them and so I wanted to get a read on how long it would take to load them.


Closing docs rec'd the same day as ROFR passed... as it should be. 



hglenn said:


> I have come to realize the DVC resale industry does not have the same level of customer service as other real estate.... It sort of feels like it's just a part-time thing or secondary...  I know that's not the case for all of them for sure....  but my experience has been very underwhelming...  and it has nothing to do with the ROFR process or the timelines but 100% due to the lack of communication or any sense of urgency/accountability.  A lot of "soons" and "ASAPs" or very over exaggerated timelines that do not line up with what I'm seeing other people post with their experience...  Just tell me what you're going to do and do that....  don't tell me you'll do something and then ghost me for 2 days beyond when you were supposed to do it....


It is a painful process.  Do they treat the seller the same?  I preferred dealing with DVC Store/Mason Title vs DVCresale and Magic Vacation Title.  Anyway, it is a 1st world problem but still frustrating.


----------



## Hopfather28

Update

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 3/18/22
Offer accepted: 3/18/22 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 3/21/22 ( 3 days)
Passed ROFR: 4/20/22 (30 days)
Closing docs received: 4/20/22 (0 days)
Closing docs returned by Buyer: 4/20/22
Closing docs returned by Seller: ?
Closing: 4/28/2022 (8 days)
Deed recorded: 4/29/2022 (1 day)
Contract Showing on Membership: 5/9/22 (10 days)
Points in account:5/19/22 (10 days)

Days Total: 62


----------



## lkpat1983

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/13/22
Offer accepted: 4/13/22
Sent to ROFR: 4/14/22
Passed ROFR: 5/19/22
Estoppel Issued: 5/19/22
Closing docs received:
Buyer Closing docs returned:
Seller Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Tx3Mom

Finally!! Our twinkie Poly contracts are done! I was able to finish booking our split stay for my birthday in July!! 

Home Resort: Polynesian Village Resort
Broker: Fidelity Real Estate
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 03/22/22
Offer accepted:03/23/22
Sent to ROFR:03/28/22
Passed ROFR:04/26/22
Closing docs received:04/26/22
Closing docs returned:04/28/22-buyer, 05/05/22-seller
Closing:05/09/22
Deed recorded:05/09/23
Contract Showing on Membership: 05/18/2022
Points in account: 05/19/2022(loaded via call to MS this morning)

Days Total:58

Home Resort: Polynesian Village Resort
Broker: Fidelity Real Estate
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 03/22/22
Offer accepted:03/23/22
Sent to ROFR:03/28/22
Passed ROFR:04/26/22
Closing docs received:04/26/22
Closing docs returned:04/28/22-buyer, 05/05/22-seller
Closing:05/09/22
Deed recorded:05/09/23
Contract Showing on Membership: 05/18/2022
Points in account: 05/19/2022(loaded via call to MS this morning)

Days Total:58


----------



## Mrsjoneslilac

Update received this morning!

Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 3/30/22
Offer accepted: 3/30/22
Sent to ROFR: 3/31/22
Passed ROFR: 4/26/22
Closing docs received: 4/26/22
Closing docs returned: 5/1/22 (buyer)
Closing: 5/20/22
Deed recorded: 5/20/22
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## hglenn

We got an email from our broker yesterday indicating that our "deed has been recorded" but I'm not seeing it on the comptroller site.  Does that usually take a few days to show up there?


----------



## M23F5

hglenn said:


> We got an email from our broker yesterday indicating that our "deed has been recorded" but I'm not seeing it on the comptroller site.  Does that usually take a few days to show up there?


It took a little over 24 hours or me. It appeared midday if I remember correctly.


----------



## Microbuns

Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/2/22
Offer accepted: 1/7/22
Sent to ROFR: 1/16/22
Passed ROFR: 2/9/22
Closing docs received: 3/15/22
Closing docs returned: 4/9/22 (buyer)
Closing (delayed closing): 5/5/22
Deed recorded: 5/10/22
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 5/19/22
Points in account (contacted chat after 24h): 5/20/22

Days Total: 138

Things went much slower than I had hoped, but a delayed closing + international seller + international buyer will do that. Happy to have my points now!


----------



## Sandisw

Closing

Resort. SSR
Broker www.DVCresale market.com
Contract sold March 8
Sent to ROfR March 10
Taken by Disney April 1st
Closing Documents May 20th

Taking to bank Monday for notary! Should have money next week!!! Yeah!!


----------



## Polychrome

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/26/22
Offer accepted: 3/26/22
Sent to ROFR: 3/30/22
Passed ROFR: 4/27/22
Estoppel Issued: 4/27/22
Closing docs received: 5/9/22
Buyer Closing docs returned: 5/10/22
Seller Closing docs returned:.....as of 5/20/22, the sellers have not responded to either the title company, nor the broker
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Huskerpaul

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: https://*******.com 
Title Company: TRSC, INC
Offer made: 3/27/2022
Offer accepted: 3/27/2022
Sent to ROFR: 3/28/2022
Passed ROFR: 4/28/2022
Closing docs received:  5/10/2022 
Closing docs returned:  5/16/2022 (buyer)
Closing: 5/31/2022
Deed recorded:  5/18/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## RKS03

Sandisw said:


> Closing
> 
> Resort. SSR
> Broker www.DVCresale market.com
> Contract sold March 8
> Sent to ROfR March 10
> Taken by Disney April 1st
> Closing Documents May 20th
> 
> Taking to bank Monday for notary! Should have money next week!!! Yeah!!


Geez I hope they don’t take a contract I’m selling that’s under ROFR.  Is that after the contracted closing period?


----------



## mejones1115

Home Resort: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 03/24/2022
Offer accepted: 03/25/2022
Sent to ROFR: 03/28/2022
Passed ROFR: 04/22/2022
Closing docs received: 05/02/2022
Closing docs returned: 05/09/2022 (buyers)
Closing: 05/18/2022
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total

Will update once we get more info.   Really looking do forward to getting our hands on our 2020 points for our September trip for MNSSHP.


----------



## Sandisw

RKS03 said:


> Geez I hope they don’t take a contract I’m selling that’s under ROFR.  Is that after the contracted closing period?



Closing date was today. So I got them one day early. They have one person who works in them and she had been out due to a family emergency so that is why they fell behind. 

We will go to the bank Monday and Send off then. So we should have money by the end of the week!


----------



## kash92

I noticed that the majority of people on the site got their closing docs on the same day that they passed ROFR. We passed on Wednesday and still haven’t gotten closing docs. Is this a title company issue or a broker issue?


----------



## Mrsjoneslilac

kash92 said:


> I noticed that the majority of people on the site got their closing docs on the same day that they passed ROFR. We passed on Wednesday and still haven’t gotten closing docs. Is this a title company issue or a broker issue?


I believe it’s a title company issue.


----------



## JZ_LBNY

This may be a dumb question, but I’m a new member & my deed was just recorded. Where does the contract show up on membership? I’m my Disney Experience app??


----------



## Spinster Travel

JZ_LBNY said:


> This may be a dumb question, but I’m a new member & my deed was just recorded. Where does the contract show up on membership? I’m my Disney Experience app??


you need to set up a DVC account with your DVC Membership Number that will be emailed to you from DVC.  You'll go to the DVC website and click create account - it will not work until you have your membership number.  Welcome Home!


----------



## mejones1115

kash92 said:


> I noticed that the majority of people on the site got their closing docs on the same day that they passed ROFR. We passed on Wednesday and still haven’t gotten closing docs. Is this a title company issue or a broker issue?


Depends on the title company.   We went through DVC Resale Market and Magic Vacation Title.  We were told they were 2 weeks out but would try and get them to us sooner.   It took just over a week.


----------



## rundisney79

Home Resort: Bay Lake
Broker: dvcstore.com (The Timeshare Store)
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/25/2022
Offer accepted: 3/26/2022
Sent to ROFR: 3/27/2022
Passed ROFR: 4/22/2022
Closing docs received: 4/27/2022
Closing docs returned: 4/29/2022
Closing: 5/10/2022
Deed recorded: 5/11/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 5/20/2022
Points in account: 5/22/2022 (Called Member Services to get them loaded)

Days Total: 59


----------



## soundofmusic13

kash92 said:


> I noticed that the majority of people on the site got their closing docs on the same day that they passed ROFR. We passed on Wednesday and still haven’t gotten closing docs. Is this a title company issue or a broker issue?


It seems to be a title company issue. We didn't receive our closing docs from the title company until 23 days after passing ROFR.


----------



## hglenn

rundisney79 said:


> Home Resort: Bay Lake
> Broker: dvcstore.com (The Timeshare Store)
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 3/25/2022
> Offer accepted: 3/26/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 3/27/2022
> Passed ROFR: 4/22/2022
> Closing docs received: 4/27/2022
> Closing docs returned: 4/29/2022
> Closing: 5/10/2022
> Deed recorded: 5/11/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 5/20/2022
> Points in account: 5/22/2022 (Called Member Services to get them loaded)
> 
> Days Total: 59


Jesh! I’m on day 66 and my feed is still not showing recorded.  Congrats!!!


----------



## clarker99

kash92 said:


> I noticed that the majority of people on the site got their closing docs on the same day that they passed ROFR. We passed on Wednesday and still haven’t gotten closing docs. Is this a title company issue or a broker issue?


I am frustrated. Seems that Dvc resale and Magic vacation title are the only combo that do this. My email said we could be waiting 21 business days! Completely unreasonable.


----------



## mejones1115

mejones1115 said:


> Home Resort: AKV
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 03/24/2022
> Offer accepted: 03/25/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 03/28/2022
> Passed ROFR: 04/22/2022
> Closing docs received: 05/02/2022
> Closing docs returned: 05/09/2022 (buyers)
> Closing: 05/18/2022
> Deed recorded: 05/23/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total
> 
> Will update once we get more info.   Really looking do forward to getting our hands on our 2020 points for our September trip for MNSSHP.


Juat checked and saw that our deed was recorded today.  Now to wait for our membership # and points.  56 total days and counting.  Resale is not for the faint of heart haha


----------



## mejones1115

clarker99 said:


> I am frustrated. Seems that Dvc resale and Magic vacation title are the only combo that do this. My email said we could be waiting 21 business days! Completely unreasonable.


We just went through our first resale with them and I opted to email them once we got the pass from ROFR.  They told me that they were about 2 weeks out but would try and get to us sooner.  I quickly realized that our closing agent was on vacation but the day she got back we recieved our closing docs which was a little over a week from passing.  Can't hurt to try and reach out.  However it is very frustrating that you see other companies that get the docs out the same day or next day.  This is already a long and drawn out process it would be nice to move it along a little quicker wherever possible.


----------



## hglenn

My closing was sent to the comptrollers office around 10:00 am on 5/19 and still isn't showing on the site.  From what I'm seeing others post, it seems they generally happen within 24 hours.  Has anyone else experienced it taking several days to post?


----------



## hglenn

clarker99 said:


> I am frustrated. Seems that Dvc resale and Magic vacation title are the only combo that do this. My email said we could be waiting 21 business days! Completely unreasonable.


I agree...  I believe if I ever were to do resale again that I will make a solid attempt to use both of them...


----------



## clarker99

hglenn said:


> I agree...  I believe if I ever were to do resale again that I will make a solid attempt to use both of them...


Def will avoid them. Generally more expensive listings and higher estimated closing costs. 2-4 wks longer than other companies. I sound like a broken record but it is completely unacceptable.


----------



## Huskerpaul

clarker99 said:


> Def will avoid them. Generally more expensive listings and higher estimated closing costs. 2-4 wks longer than other companies. I sound like a broken record but it is completely unacceptable.


I don't like all the vertical integration with the board's sponsor.  Owning the real estate company and title company is a conflict of interest I will avoid.


----------



## clarker99

Huskerpaul said:


> I don't like all the vertical integration with the board's sponsor.  Owning the real estate company and title company is a conflict of interest I will avoid.


Vertical integration should give them the ability to be MORE efficient than the competition. It should not cost you more time and more money if you own every part of the process except ROFR.


----------



## dlam32

We are selling a contract that passed ROFR May 2. Our paperwork was completed and received by May 5.  It is now May 24 and title company has not received funds from the buyers.  Closing date on the contract is May 30 or 45 days from estoppel. The contract not contingent on buyer obtaining financing. Is this a bad sign??


----------



## hglenn

I asked this before but didn't get any responses - the title company is telling me they sent my title to the comptrollers office on 5/19 but my deed still is not recorded.  It seems that almost every post I've seen indicates deeds get posted the next business day. Anyone have similar experience where it took several days to post on the site?


----------



## dlam32

hglenn said:


> I asked this before but didn't get any responses - the title company is telling me they sent my title to the comptrollers office on 5/19 but my deed still is not recorded.  It seems that almost every post I've seen indicates deeds get posted the next business day. Anyone have similar experience where it took several days to post on the site?


I had a deed that was sent May 2 and didn't get recorded until May 10. I don't know if this is typical or not.


----------



## Sandisw

dlam32 said:


> We are selling a contract that passed ROFR May 2. Our paperwork was completed and received by May 5.  It is now May 24 and title company has not received funds from the buyers.  Closing date on the contract is May 30 or 45 days from estoppel. The contract not contingent on buyer obtaining financing. Is this a bad sign??



I might be a little concerned at this point. I’d reach out again and find out if they have talked to buyers to find out what is going on.


----------



## clarker99

mejones1115 said:


> We just went through our first resale with them and I opted to email them once we got the pass from ROFR.  They told me that they were about 2 weeks out but would try and get to us sooner.  I quickly realized that our closing agent was on vacation but the day she got back we recieved our closing docs which was a little over a week from passing.  Can't hurt to try and reach out.  However it is very frustrating that you see other companies that get the docs out the same day or next day.  This is already a long and drawn out process it would be nice to move it along a little quicker wherever possible.


FYI, I emailed them and here is the response:



> Hello,
> Thanks for checking in with us. Yes, the title company is trending along those lines due to volume and staff shortages. It is very likely that other agencies are not doing the amount of volume as Magic Vacation Title, but please rest assured that they are diligently working each and every day to provide clients with their closing documents. There is much effort and care that goes into this in order to produce a quality and accurate set of documents.
> We appreciate your continued patience and understanding.
> Thank you.


21 business days (4 weeks from estoppel) is apparently okay bc they are busy. 

I am going to reply asking for a discount on closing costs (lol) and my options for backing out. I am looking at a 90 day process assuming the buyer signs and returns the documents immediately. Brutal.  Am I wrong for be so perturbed?


----------



## Sandisw

clarker99 said:


> FYI, I emailed them and here is the response:
> 
> 
> 21 business days (4 weeks from estoppel) is apparently okay bc they are busy.
> 
> I am going to reply asking for a discount on closing costs (lol) and my options for backing out. I am looking at a 90 day process assuming the buyer signs and returns the documents immediately. Brutal.  Am I wrong for be so perturbed?



I think it depends on what your closing documents say and what original timeline was given. 

While it can be disappointing not to closer before the official date, I think one should always expect that.

I had my contract taken via Disney and they took almost 7 weeks to get me closing documents.


----------



## clarker99

Sandisw said:


> I think it depends on what your closing documents say and what original timeline was given.
> 
> While it can be disappointing not to closer before the official date, I think one should always expect that.
> 
> I had my contract taken via Disney and they took almost 7 weeks to get me closing documents.


So, you think that 90+ days is okay when other brokers/title companies are finalizing in 60 days? 

Anyway, cannot believe the downgrade in service/experience from my previous resale purchase.


----------



## Huskerpaul

clarker99 said:


> Vertical integration should give them the ability to be MORE efficient than the competition. It should not cost you more time and more money if you own every part of the process except ROFR.



In theory yes.  But if Magic Vacation Title is owned by the DIS sponsor and and they run all their resale contracts through them to maximize profits regardless of the title company's current workload, any efficiency disappears.  I also don't like that the people I'm paying to perfect my deed are owned by the people that are motivated for the sale to close regardless in order to generate commissions.  I'm sure it is a non-issue, just gives the appearance of conflict of interest.


----------



## Sandisw

clarker99 said:


> So, you think that 90+ days is okay when other brokers/title companies are finalizing in 60 days?
> 
> Anyway, cannot believe the downgrade in service/experience from my previous resale purchase.



I think that if one has agreed to a closing date out that far and you are in that timeline, then yeah, I’d expect it as a buyer or seller.

But, I have closed with  many title companies over the years and honestly none were much better than the rest in terms of getting it closed earlier than the date.

Now, if a title company is not providing the service people want, then they will lose the business in the long run and figure out what to do.

However, if you agreed that closing could happen as long as 90 days out, then they are meeting the terms you already agreed to when you entered the deal.

Like I said, I agreed to a 5/21 timeline when I listed with the board sponsor in early March so I knew it could go that long. Certainly had hoped when Disney took it on 4/1 it would close earlier and  disappointed it didn’t but can’t say I wasn’t aware that was worst case scenario.

It’s like ROfR. Some here in 3 weeks, and others don’t for 6 weeks.  Not much of he can do.


----------



## hglenn

Sandisw said:


> I think that if one has agreed to a closing date out that far and you are in that timeline, then yeah, I’d expect it as a buyer or seller.
> 
> But, I have closed with  many title companies over the years and honestly none were much better than the rest in terms of getting it closed earlier than the date.
> 
> Now, if a title company is not providing the service people want, then they will lose the business in the long run and figure out what to do.
> 
> However, if you agreed that closing could happen as long as 90 days out, then they are meeting the terms you already agreed to when you entered the deal.
> 
> Like I said, I agreed to a 5/21 timeline when I listed with the board sponsor in early March so I knew it could go that long. Certainly had hoped when Disney took it on 4/1 it would close earlier and  disappointed it didn’t but can’t say I wasn’t aware that was worst case scenario.
> 
> It’s like ROfR. Some here in 3 weeks, and others don’t for 6 weeks.  Not much of he can do.


In theory - this is appropriate....  just hard to accept when you see so many others moving faster than you.  I'm sure there are a plethora of reasons why - many that have little to do with the title company..  I'm on day 68 and my deed still isn't recorded - however my close date was set to 5/31.  Others who passed ROFR after me already have their points!  This board can sometimes set some unreasonable expectations.....  it can be a blessing and a curse!


----------



## Sandisw

hglenn said:


> In theory - this is appropriate....  just hard to accept when you see so many others moving faster than you.  I'm sure there are a plethora of reasons why - many that have little to do with the title company..  I'm on day 68 and my deed still isn't recorded - however my close date was set to 5/31.  Others who passed ROFR after me already have their points!  This board can sometimes set some unreasonable expectations.....  it can be a blessing and a curse!



I certainly understand that and feel for anyone waiting.  Not trying to minimize the frustration.   As you said, so many steps in the process that    sometimes people go so much faster or slower than others!


----------



## hobbes42

I received an email from the title company today asking me to let them know when points show up in my account because they are holding the seller's funds until that happens.
First time in 8 contracts I've had that happen.
Is this a new thing?  Or unique to certain title companies?


----------



## hglenn

hobbes42 said:


> I received an email from the title company today asking me to let them know when points show up in my account because they are holding the seller's funds until that happens.
> First time in 8 contracts I've had that happen.
> Is this a new thing?  Or unique to certain title companies?


My broker told me the same thing. Not sure if it's new or not but consistent with the info I got.


----------



## Sandisw

hobbes42 said:


> I received an email from the title company today asking me to let them know when points show up in my account because they are holding the seller's funds until that happens.
> First time in 8 contracts I've had that happen.
> Is this a new thing?  Or unique to certain title companies?



Some title companies have been doing that a while.  My sellers had to wait almost 5 weeks in 2020 for their money.  Last summer, it was over 2 weeks before I got my check in hopes the buyer showed the points.


----------



## hglenn

#3
Home Resort: Boardwalk
Broker: https://www.**********.com
Title Company: Hayes Title, LLC
Offer made: 3/17/2022
Offer accepted: 3/17/2022
Sent to ROFR: 3/21/2022
Passed ROFR: 4/25/2022
Closing docs received: 5/5/2022
Closing docs returned: 5/9/2022
Closing: (never told when it was closed...)
Deed recorded: 5/24/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## christophles

Final Update

Home Resort: Polynesian Villas & Bungalows
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 03/30/2022
Offer accepted: 03/31/2022 (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 04/01/2022 (1 day)
Passed ROFR: 04/27/2022 (26 days)
Closing docs received: 04/27/2022 (0 days)
Closing docs returned: 04/27/2022 (0 days)
Closing: 05/12/2022 (15 days)
Deed recorded: 05/13/2022 (1 day)
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 05/23/2022 (10 days)
Points in account: 05/24/2022 (1 day added via chat after 24 hours)

Days Total: 55


----------



## Squirrel29

Home: AUL 160 pts
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title: First American
Offer made: 3/18
Offer accepted: 3/18
Sent to ROFR: 3/22 (4 days)
Passed ROFR: 4/14 (24 days)
Estoppel received: 4/14 (0 days)
Closing docs received: 5/3 (19 days)
Closing docs returned: 3/16 (13 Days) 
Closing: 5/24 (8 days)
Deed recorded: 5/25 (1 days)
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


part of the delay was on us. We received the closing documents the week we was going to Disney world.  So we just delayed sending it back til we got back from vacation.  But waiting for the closing documents was a pain.  Took them 19 days to send them but I guess that is common for Aulani.


----------



## DisneyaholicRaquel

christophles said:


> Final Update
> 
> Home Resort: Polynesian Villas & Bungalows
> Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 03/30/2022
> Offer accepted: 03/31/2022 (1 day)
> Sent to ROFR: 04/01/2022 (1 day)
> Passed ROFR: 04/27/2022 (26 days)
> Closing docs received: 04/27/2022 (0 days)
> Closing docs returned: 04/27/2022 (0 days)
> Closing: 05/12/2022 (15 days)
> Deed recorded: 05/13/2022 (1 day)
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 05/23/2022 (10 days)
> Points in account: 05/24/2022 (1 day added via chat after 24 hours)
> 
> Days Total: 55


What do you mean the points were added via chat?


----------



## hobbes42

DisneyaholicRaquel said:


> What do you mean the points were added via chat?


Once the contract shows up on your dashboard, usually you can contact member services via chat (at least 24 hours later) and your points can be added while you wait.  Did it last week, and did it today.


----------



## R2ism

Home Resort: Polynesian villas and bungalows
Broker: dvc resale
Title Company: Magic vacation title
Offer made: 4/05/2022
Offer accepted: 4/06/2022
Sent to ROFR: 04/07/2022
Passed ROFR: 05/03/2022
Closing docs received: 05/24/2022
Closing docs returned: 5/25 (buyer)
Closing docs returned: 5/27 (Seller)
Closing: 6/2/2022
Deed recorded: 6/6/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new)
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## DisneyaholicRaquel

hobbes42 said:


> Once the contract shows up on your dashboard, usually you can contact member services via chat (at least 24 hours later) and your points can be added while you wait.  Did it last week, and did it today.


Thank you...wasn't aware of the resale buying process.


----------



## hobbes42

DisneyaholicRaquel said:


> Thank you...wasn't aware of the resale buying process.


I'm not sure every CM will do this, but I have had success several times.  If it doesn't, you can always try again.


----------



## DisneyaholicRaquel

hobbes42 said:


> I'm not sure every CM will do this, but I have had success several times.  If it doesn't, you can always try again.


Awesome!  I'm still waiting for my new contract to show as it was just recorded 5/18...

One more question???  The new contract I bought has a different UY & Home resort.  How will this show when I log in?  Will it have a different member number?  Is there a way I can use all my points together with my current contracts?  Sorry, I said one more question


----------



## hobbes42

DisneyaholicRaquel said:


> One*, no wait, three,* more questions??? The new contract I bought has a different UY & Home resort. How will this show when I log in? Will it have a different member number? Is there a way I can use all my points together with my current contracts? Sorry, I said one more question


If I remember correctly, the new membership will show up in your dashboard above or below your current one.  It will be a different number.  Each use year gets a new membership.  You can use all of your points together at the 7 month mark for any non-restricted resort (Riviera, most likely, unless you own there), but I think it will take a phone call to member services to either make a transfer between memberships, or have them make the reservation.  
I'm sure if I am incorrect on this, someone will jump in and tell you the real answer.


----------



## SpotMonkey

I'm on Day 66 of this latest contract and we haven't even closed yet. By comparison, Day 66 is when I had my points in my account for my last purchase that closed in March. We're less than two weeks out from the closing date on the contract, so hopefully there'll be some movement soon. But wow. I really thought I was better equipped to handle this timeline the second time around. Ha, nope.

Hoping it doesn't come to this, but if we get to the actual closing date and we still haven't closed, is it as simple as telling our broker that we're backing out of the deal? I don't _want_ to, but I'm beyond frustrated with every leg of the journey this time around. I don't want to deal with a closing that delays the process even more, especially since it puts some 2021 points in danger.


----------



## DisneyaholicRaquel

hobbes42 said:


> If I remember correctly, the new membership will show up in your dashboard above or below your current one.  It will be a different number.  Each use year gets a new membership.  You can use all of your points together at the 7 month mark for any non-restricted resort (Riviera, most likely, unless you own there), but I think it will take a phone call to member services to either make a transfer between memberships, or have them make the reservation.
> I'm sure if I am incorrect on this, someone will jump in and tell you the real answer.


Thank you 3 times


----------



## clarker99

SpotMonkey said:


> Hoping it doesn't come to this, but if we get to the actual closing date and we still haven't closed, is it as simple as telling our broker that we're backing out of the deal? I don't _want_ to, but I'm beyond frustrated with every leg of the journey this time around. I don't want to deal with a closing that delays the process even more, especially since it puts some 2021 points in danger.


I hear you! Not pleased with my 2nd resale experience either.


----------



## DisWeaver

Home Resort: BLT
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/8/2022
Offer accepted: 2/8/2022
Sent to ROFR: 2/13/2022
Passed ROFR: 03/09/2022 (issued estoppel also)
Closing docs received: 3/9/2022
Closing docs returned: 3/10/2022 (Buyer)
Closing: 4/13/2022
Deed recorded: 4/14/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

106 days and counting. 

I've called twice, chatted once, and emailed three times. The latest feedback from Members Admin was last week when they mentioned that they had received the contract transfer and once the accounting team "clears" it, they will be able to complete the transfer of ownership. 

Do the DVC resale and Magic Vacation title not verify the information before closing? It's now been SIX weeks since the closing and it's still with the accounting team?


----------



## clarker99

DisWeaver said:


> Home Resort: BLT
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 2/8/2022
> Offer accepted: 2/8/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 2/13/2022
> Passed ROFR: 03/09/2022 (issued estoppel also)
> Closing docs received: 3/9/2022
> Closing docs returned: 3/10/2022 (Buyer)
> Closing: 4/13/2022
> Deed recorded: 4/14/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> 106 days and counting.
> 
> I've called twice, chatted once, and emailed three times. The latest feedback from Members Admin was last week when they mentioned that they had received the contract transfer and once the accounting team "clears" it, they will be able to complete the transfer of ownership.
> 
> Do the DVC resale and Magic Vacation title not verify the information before closing? It's now been SIX weeks since the closing and it's still with the accounting team?


I am considering backing out of my deal if it will be 100+ days. Dvcresale seems to be the only broker with massive delays right now. And you even got your closing docs the day of waiver. Yikes.


----------



## clarker99

DisWeaver said:


> Home Resort: BLT
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 2/8/2022
> Offer accepted: 2/8/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 2/13/2022
> Passed ROFR: 03/09/2022 (issued estoppel also)
> Closing docs received: 3/9/2022
> Closing docs returned: 3/10/2022 (Buyer)
> Closing: 4/13/2022
> Deed recorded: 4/14/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> 106 days and counting.
> 
> I've called twice, chatted once, and emailed three times. The latest feedback from Members Admin was last week when they mentioned that they had received the contract transfer and once the accounting team "clears" it, they will be able to complete the transfer of ownership.
> 
> Do the DVC resale and Magic Vacation title not verify the information before closing? It's now been SIX weeks since the closing and it's still with the accounting team?


Completely unacceptable


----------



## DisWeaver

I honestly think it is more on Disney Vacation Admin, or their accounting team. Magic Vacation Title responded that they sent the transfer info to DVC on 04/15 and that's when the ocommpt site shows the Deed was added. 

So, it's been with DVC, or possibly their accounting team, for six weeks now. Every time I send Member Admin an email it takes 4-6 days before they respond and feedback from Member services is that MA is currently only available via email. No way to call and get an update and apparently they can take as long as they please.


----------



## clarker99

DisWeaver said:


> I honestly think it is more on Disney Vacation Admin, or their accounting team. Magic Vacation Title responded that they sent the transfer info to DVC on 04/15 and that's when the ocommpt site shows the Deed was added.
> 
> So, it's been with DVC, or possibly their accounting team, for six weeks now. Every time I send Member Admin an email it takes 4-6 days before they respond and feedback from Member services is that MA is currently only available via email. No way to call and get an update and apparently they can take as long as they please.


I am just bitter (maybe even wrongly). Lol


----------



## wnielsen1

clarker99 said:


> I am considering backing out of my deal if it will be 100+ days. Dvcresale seems to be the only broker with massive delays right now. And you even got your closing docs the day of waiver. Yikes.


You cannot back out of a deal that has already closed.  This issue here is after closing.  Somebody is dropping the ball somewhere.


----------



## wnielsen1

DisWeaver said:


> Home Resort: BLT
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 2/8/2022
> Offer accepted: 2/8/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 2/13/2022
> Passed ROFR: 03/09/2022 (issued estoppel also)
> Closing docs received: 3/9/2022
> Closing docs returned: 3/10/2022 (Buyer)
> Closing: 4/13/2022
> Deed recorded: 4/14/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> 106 days and counting.
> 
> I've called twice, chatted once, and emailed three times. The latest feedback from Members Admin was last week when they mentioned that they had received the contract transfer and once the accounting team "clears" it, they will be able to complete the transfer of ownership.
> 
> Do the DVC resale and Magic Vacation title not verify the information before closing? It's now been SIX weeks since the closing and it's still with the accounting team?


If the issue is in accounting, contact Member Accounting.


----------



## DisWeaver

wnielsen1 said:


> If the issue is in accounting, contact Member Accounting.


I can’t seem to find a number for member accounting.


----------



## Sandisw

DisWeaver said:


> I can’t seem to find a number for member accounting.



Call MS and it will give you it as an option.


----------



## mejones1115

Home Resort: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 04/27/2022
Offer accepted: 04/28/2022
Sent to ROFR: 04/29/2022
Passed ROFR: 05/25/2022
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


Our 2nd contract finally passed.   I'll update as we go along.   But I did email with Magic Vacation Title today and they said they are 21 business days out due to staffing issues for closing docs.  And we still haven't recieved our open escrow paperwork which I thought was just because our last contract had been taken nand they were just forwarding the information to this new one.  So we're waiting on that too.  Really crossing everything that things move quicker so we can get things booked for our once in a lifetime trip brining both sets of grandparents to the most magical place on earth


----------



## hobbes42

hglenn said:


> I asked this before but didn't get any responses - the title company is telling me they sent my title to the comptrollers office on 5/19 but my deed still is not recorded.  It seems that almost every post I've seen indicates deeds get posted the next business day. Anyone have similar experience where it took several days to post on the site?


Did you find out why it took so long for your deed to be recorded?   I seem to be headed down the same road on a recently closed contract.


----------



## hglenn

hobbes42 said:


> Did you find out why it took so long for your deed to be recorded?   I seem to be headed down the same road on a recently closed contract.


No... it finally showed up on the 24th... which is like 3 business days after it was sent...?


----------



## DisWeaver

Home Resort: BLT
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/8/2022
Offer accepted: 2/8/2022
Sent to ROFR: 2/13/2022
Passed ROFR: 03/09/2022 (issued estoppel also)
Closing docs received: 3/9/2022
Closing docs returned: 3/10/2022 (Buyer)
Closing: 4/13/2022
Deed recorded: 4/14/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 05/27/2022
Points in account: 05/27/2022

108 days total ... I will think long and hard about another resale contract.


----------



## hglenn

DisWeaver said:


> Home Resort: BLT
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 2/8/2022
> Offer accepted: 2/8/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 2/13/2022
> Passed ROFR: 03/09/2022 (issued estoppel also)
> Closing docs received: 3/9/2022
> Closing docs returned: 3/10/2022 (Buyer)
> Closing: 4/13/2022
> Deed recorded: 4/14/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 05/27/2022
> Points in account: 05/27/2022
> 
> 108 days total ... I will think long and hard about another resale contract.


Did you ever find out why it took so long to show up on your account?


----------



## RKS03

DisWeaver said:


> Home Resort: BLT
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 2/8/2022
> Offer accepted: 2/8/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 2/13/2022
> Passed ROFR: 03/09/2022 (issued estoppel also)
> Closing docs received: 3/9/2022
> Closing docs returned: 3/10/2022 (Buyer)
> Closing: 4/13/2022
> Deed recorded: 4/14/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 05/27/2022
> Points in account: 05/27/2022
> 
> 108 days total ... I will think long and hard about another resale contract.


Why did closing take place so long after you sent in docs? Did seller take a while?


----------



## DisWeaver

hglenn said:


> Did you ever find out why it took so long to show up on your account?


Members Accounting dropped the ball.


----------



## DisWeaver

RKS03 said:


> Why did closing take place so long after you sent in docs? Did seller take a while?


Correct, they didn't return them until April 12.


----------



## hglenn

DisWeaver said:


> Members Accounting dropped the ball.


So did you end up getting in touch with them to get it sorted out?  Wonder why member services didn't suggest that earlier in the process for you?


----------



## DisWeaver

hglenn said:


> So did you end up getting in touch with them to get it sorted out?  Wonder why member services didn't suggest that earlier in the process for you?


Yeah, I spoke with Members accounting and they reached out to the specific team/office that was working on that contract. There were no notes on it since March, so they must have completely dropped it. From my previous discussion with MS, it doesn't seem like they have much visibility before the contract is added to a specific membership. Seems to be pretty siloed between Accounting, Admin, and MS.


----------



## dlam32

DisWeaver said:


> Home Resort: BLT
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 2/8/2022
> Offer accepted: 2/8/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 2/13/2022
> Passed ROFR: 03/09/2022 (issued estoppel also)
> Closing docs received: 3/9/2022
> Closing docs returned: 3/10/2022 (Buyer)
> Closing: 4/13/2022
> Deed recorded: 4/14/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> 106 days and counting.
> 
> I've called twice, chatted once, and emailed three times. The latest feedback from Members Admin was last week when they mentioned that they had received the contract transfer and once the accounting team "clears" it, they will be able to complete the transfer of ownership.
> 
> Do the DVC resale and Magic Vacation title not verify the information before closing? It's now been SIX weeks since the closing and it's still with the accounting team?


I am sorry you're going through this. What a nightmare! It's one of the resale scenarios that terrifies me the most. Someone messed up somewhere, wonder if there is any legal recourse.


----------



## WDWkristin

It seems like a lot of people got their closing documents right after ROFR but mine is supposed to take 3 weeks. Any idea why? Wouldn’t they use a faster company if there was such a big difference between the the speed of different companies?


----------



## mejones1115

WDWkristin said:


> It seems like a lot of people got their closing documents right after ROFR but mine is supposed to take 3 weeks. Any idea why? Wouldn’t they use a faster company if there was such a big difference between the the speed of different companies?


DVC resale market?   If so I had been emailing with our closing agent and they have lost staff are trying to catch up so that's why they're 3 weeks.  Last time they told us 2 weeks and we got them in a little over a week.  So I'm hoping it'll be quicker.  But who knows.


----------



## clarker99

mejones1115 said:


> DVC resale market?   If so I had been emailing with our closing agent and they have lost staff are trying to catch up so that's why they're 3 weeks.  Last time they told us 2 weeks and we got them in a little over a week.  So I'm hoping it'll be quicker.  But who knows.


It is so frustrating. We passed rofr on May 17 and were told 21 business days. I emailed the agent last week for a more realistic timeframe and the agent told me to not expect anything till June 15.

 Dvc resale should def be outsourcing to other title companies but instead they just keep shovelling closing to their self-owned title company, Magic Vacation. Customer experience and time be damned.


----------



## mejones1115

clarker99 said:


> It is so frustrating. We passed rofr on May 17 and were told 21 business days. I emailed the agent last week for a more realistic timeframe and the agent told me to not expect anything till June 15.
> 
> Dvc resale should def be outsourcing to other title companies but instead they just keep shovelling closing to their self-owned title company, Magic Vacation. Customer experience and time be damned.


It's beyond frustrating.   Especially when I reply to an email from Magic Vacation Title this morning to find that I get an out of office response from 2 different people.  So our closing date was set to July 13 when we put our offer in back in April.  What happens if we don't get our documents until the end of June?  I know we'll get our stuff back right away but the last time it took our seller over 2 weeks to get theirs in.  Plus our sellers are from Canada so I'm not sure if that means it will take even longer.  It just feels like there's not much time...so what happens when they don't get things back by July 13?


----------



## Sandisw

mejones1115 said:


> It's beyond frustrating.   Especially when I reply to an email from Magic Vacation Title this morning to find that I get an out of office response from 2 different people.  So our closing date was set to July 13 when we put our offer in back in April.  What happens if we don't get our documents until the end of June?  I know we'll get our stuff back right away but the last time it took our seller over 2 weeks to get theirs in.  Plus our sellers are from Canada so I'm not sure if that means it will take even longer.  It just feels like there's not much time...so what happens when they don't get things back by July 13?



As buyer, you have the right to cancel the contract if it goest beyond that date and the sellers should be aware of that.

If you think you will consider that, I’d be sure that the title company knows.


----------



## clarker99

mejones1115 said:


> It's beyond frustrating.   Especially when I reply to an email from Magic Vacation Title this morning to find that I get an out of office response from 2 different people.  So our closing date was set to July 13 when we put our offer in back in April.  What happens if we don't get our documents until the end of June?  I know we'll get our stuff back right away but the last time it took our seller over 2 weeks to get theirs in.  Plus our sellers are from Canada so I'm not sure if that means it will take even longer.  It just feels like there's not much time...so what happens when they don't get things back by July 13?


They seem to be on holiday a lot bw the broker and title company.

 You passed rofr on May 25? June 25-ish you will get the closing docs then 3-4 weeks for Disney to finalize contract and points.  Will be at LEAST at 3month process for you and me (and anyone else using Magic Vacation Title). I doubt the July 13 date will come into play.


----------



## Mrsjoneslilac

So, I just received my welcome home email from DVC with my activation code. Yay! However, I am a new member, and am having a hard time locating my Club ID. Apparently, I need that in addition to the activation code to create my DVC account. Where can I find my Club ID?


----------



## clarker99

Mrsjoneslilac said:


> So, I just received my welcome home email from DVC with my activation code. Yay! However, I am a new member, and am having a hard time locating my Club ID. Apparently, I need that in addition to the activation code to create my DVC account. Where can I find my Club ID?


Usually comes in an email about an hour or so after.


----------



## Mrsjoneslilac

clarker99 said:


> Usually comes in an email about an hour or so after.


Thanks for the quick response! I've waiting this long. I'll just wait a little longer......


----------



## clarker99

Mrsjoneslilac said:


> Thanks for the quick response! I've waiting this long. I'll just wait a little longer......


Ha. Yup, it is a tough slog. Then you have to wait for the points to load. Hurry up and wait as the saying goes.


----------



## Mrsjoneslilac

Update:

Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 3/30/22
Offer accepted: 3/30/22
Sent to ROFR: 3/31/22
Passed ROFR: 4/26/22
Closing docs received: 4/26/22
Closing docs returned: 5/1/22 (buyer)
Closing: 5/20/22
Deed recorded: 5/23/22
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 5/31/22
Points in account:


----------



## Sandisw

Closing

Resort. SSR
Broker www.DVCresale market.com
Contract sold March 8
Sent to ROfR March 10
Taken by Disney April 1st
Closing Documents May 20th
Contract Closed by Disney 5/31/2022

Contract still in the account but hopeful we will have funds by the end of the week!


----------



## hglenn

Mrsjoneslilac said:


> Update:
> 
> Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
> Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 3/30/22
> Offer accepted: 3/30/22
> Sent to ROFR: 3/31/22
> Passed ROFR: 4/26/22
> Closing docs received: 4/26/22
> Closing docs returned: 5/1/22 (buyer)
> Closing: 5/20/22
> Deed recorded: 5/23/22
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 5/31/22
> Points in account:


Oh yea! My deed was recorded on 5/24 so hopefully I'll get my email soon!


----------



## mejones1115

Mrsjoneslilac said:


> So, I just received my welcome home email from DVC with my activation code. Yay! However, I am a new member, and am having a hard time locating my Club ID. Apparently, I need that in addition to the activation code to create my DVC account. Where can I find my Club ID?


We just recieved ours too.  Hoping we get our member number soon too


----------



## mejones1115

Mrsjoneslilac said:


> Update:
> 
> Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
> Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 3/30/22
> Offer accepted: 3/30/22
> Sent to ROFR: 3/31/22
> Passed ROFR: 4/26/22
> Closing docs received: 4/26/22
> Closing docs returned: 5/1/22 (buyer)
> Closing: 5/20/22
> Deed recorded: 5/23/22
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 5/31/22
> Points in account:


Did you recieve your member number?


----------



## KAS323

We were notified by concierge about our contract closing notice on 5/26, how do you find the deed recorded date? Do they send you that also or is that just by searching the real estate controller website?


----------



## mejones1115

KAS323 said:


> We were notified by concierge about our contract closing notice on 5/26, how do you find the deed recorded date? Do they send you that also or is that just by searching the real estate controller website?


If you go to the very first page of this board there's a link to the comptroller website.  We never recieved an email from them letting us know even though they said we would.


----------



## Mrsjoneslilac

mejones1115 said:


> Did you recieve your member number?


I received my club ID about an hour and a half after I received the activation code.


----------



## mejones1115

mejones1115 said:


> Home Resort: AKV
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 03/24/2022
> Offer accepted: 03/25/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 03/28/2022
> Passed ROFR: 04/22/2022
> Closing docs received: 05/02/2022
> Closing docs returned: 05/09/2022 (buyers)
> Closing: 05/18/2022
> Deed recorded: 05/23/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 05/31/2022
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total


Just waiting for our points to be loaded.  We will try and chat tomorrow with them to see if we can get them to load them for us.


Mrsjoneslilac said:


> I received my club ID about an hour and a half after I received the activation code.


Ours took a little over 2 hours but we finally got it.


----------



## purplenancy27

Home Resort: AKV
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 4/16
Offer accepted: 4/16
Sent to ROFR: 4/20
Passed ROFR: 5/31
Closing docs received: 6/1
Closing docs returned: 6/1
Closing: 6/3
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## purplenancy27

Home Resort: Polynesian
Broker: *********
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 5/2/22
Offer accepted:5/3/22
Sent to ROFR: 5/4/22
Passed ROFR: 5/26/22
Closing docs received: 5/26/22
Closing docs returned: 5/26/22 funded 5/31/22

Closing: 6/1/22
Deed recorded:6/5
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## clarker99

purplenancy27 said:


> Home Resort: Polynesian
> Broker:
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 5/2/22
> Offer accepted:5/3/22
> Sent to ROFR: 5/4/22
> Passed ROFR: 5/2/22
> Closing docs received: 5/26/22
> Closing docs returned: 5/26/22
> Closing: 6/1/22
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:



My envy of others getting their closing docs is real.  I should be a half month ahead of you... instead a half month and counting behind **sad face emoji**


----------



## hglenn

clarker99 said:


> My envy of others getting their closing docs is real.  I should be a half month ahead of you... instead a half month and counting behind **sad face emoji**


And they still waited 24 days for closing docs....  that seems like a long time, too...


----------



## clarker99

hglenn said:


> And they still waited 24 days for closing docs....  that seems like a long time, too...


Hmm. I think the post has a typo in there on the date that ROFR passed. It is likely April 26th.  So prob received docs the the same day.


----------



## hglenn

clarker99 said:


> Hmm. I think post has a typo in there on the date that ROFR passed. It is likley the April 26th.  So prob received them the same day.


Ah, yea, you're right...  I didn't catch that.  I think Mason is the title company that everyone raves about being so good, right?


----------



## clarker99

hglenn said:


> Ah, yea, you're right...  I didn't catch that.  I think Mason is the title company that everyone raves about being so good, right?


Yes. My last contract went through them and they were quick with everything.


----------



## Sandisw

hglenn said:


> Ah, yea, you're right...  I didn't catch that.  I think Mason is the title company that everyone raves about being so good, right?



They seem to get documents out faster than others. But once that happens, I have to say my experience with them was no better or worse than anyone else as it was seller or buyer dependent.  

Last year, it took about 3 weeks for my seller and then because of the closure, it took another week to 10 days to close.  

The one  I sold had documents delayed with *** but they kept up with the buyer regularly to get things signed and that one actually closed the same time as the one with Mason.


----------



## clarker99

Sandisw said:


> They seem to get documents out faster than others. But once that happens, I have to say my experience with them was no better or worse than anyone else as it was seller or buyer dependent.
> 
> Last year, it took about 3 weeks for my seller and then because of the closure, it took another week to 10 days to close.
> 
> The one  I sold had documents delayed with *** but they kept up with the buyer regularly to get things signed and that one actually closed the same time as the one with Mason.


IMO, bw the broker and title company, the only thing in their control is getting you the documents. Literally everything else falls on Disney and the buyer/seller. They are templated contracts and they have 30ish days to complete them bw the day the deposit is paid and rofr passes. Lets not pretend this is extensive work or crazy timelines.


----------



## Sandisw

clarker99 said:


> IMO, bw the broker and title company, the only thing in their control is getting you the documents. Literally everything else falls on Disney and the buyer/seller. They are templated contracts and they have 30ish days to complete them bw the day the deposit is paid and rofr passes. Lets not pretend this is extensive work or crazy timelines.



My point was more that I have worked with a lot and while one may have been slower in getting me documents, they worked much harder to stay on my buyer to get things in than the company that got me the documents as a buyer the next day, but then was not to concerned to contact the seller to get there side done


----------



## Mrsjoneslilac

Final Update!!

Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 3/30/22
Offer accepted: 3/30/22
Sent to ROFR: 3/31/22
Passed ROFR: 4/26/22
Closing docs received: 4/26/22
Closing docs returned: 5/1/22 (buyer)
Closing: 5/20/22
Deed recorded: 5/23/22
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 5/31/22
Points in account: 6/1/22 

Days Total: 64! Not bad! 


BTW…. I used the chat to try to get my points uploaded. They told me to call member services for help. That worked.


----------



## mejones1115

Final Update for our first contract...

Home Resort: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 03/24/2022
Offer accepted: 03/25/2022
Sent to ROFR: 03/28/2022
Passed ROFR: 04/22/2022
Closing docs received: 05/02/2022
Closing docs returned: 05/09/2022 (buyers)
Closing: 05/18/2022
Deed recorded: 05/23/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 05/31/2022
Points in account: 06/01/2022 (points added through chat)

Days Total: 69 days

We have our welcome home trip booked for September.   Can't wait!!


----------



## hglenn

mejones1115 said:


> Final Update for our first contract...
> 
> Home Resort: AKV
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 03/24/2022
> Offer accepted: 03/25/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 03/28/2022
> Passed ROFR: 04/22/2022
> Closing docs received: 05/02/2022
> Closing docs returned: 05/09/2022 (buyers)
> Closing: 05/18/2022
> Deed recorded: 05/23/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 05/31/2022
> Points in account: 06/01/2022 (points added through chat)
> 
> Days Total: 69 days
> 
> We have our welcome home trip booked for September.   Can't wait!!


Yeah! that's so exciting! I'm so jealous...  waiting on my new member account... day 78....


----------



## Azndjdude

Mrsjoneslilac said:


> Final Update!!
> 
> Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
> Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 3/30/22
> Offer accepted: 3/30/22
> Sent to ROFR: 3/31/22
> Passed ROFR: 4/26/22
> Closing docs received: 4/26/22
> Closing docs returned: 5/1/22 (buyer)
> Closing: 5/20/22
> Deed recorded: 5/23/22
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 5/31/22
> Points in account: 6/1/22
> 
> Days Total: 64! Not bad!
> 
> 
> BTW…. I used the chat to try to get my points uploaded. They told me to call member services for help. That worked.


This gets me excited. I purchased a contract through fidelity and asked them to use Mason in hopes that it would be faster.


----------



## Squirrel29

Final

Home: AUL 160 pts
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title: First American
Offer made: 3/18
Offer accepted: 3/18
Sent to ROFR: 3/22 (4 days)
Passed ROFR: 4/14 (24 days)
Estoppel received: 4/14 (0 days)
Closing docs received: 5/3 (19 days)
Closing docs returned: 3/16 (13 Days)
Closing: 5/24 (8 days)
Deed recorded: 5/25 (1 days)
Contract Showing on Membership: 06/02 (8 days)
Points in account: 06/03 (1 Day)

total 77 days


----------



## Mrsjoneslilac

Azndjdude said:


> This gets me excited. I purchased a contract through fidelity and asked them to use Mason in hopes that it would be faster.


I think it would’ve been even faster, but my sellers were from Asia. Good luck with the rest of your wait. Almost there!


----------



## Huskerpaul

FINAL

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: https://*******.com
Title Company: TRSC, INC
Offer made: 3/27/2022
Offer accepted: 3/27/2022
Sent to ROFR: 3/28/2022
Passed ROFR: 4/28/2022
Closing docs received: 5/10/2022
Closing docs returned: 5/16/2022 (buyer)
Closing: 5/31/2022
Deed recorded: 5/18/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 5/31/2022
Points in account: 6/1/2022 (added via chat function 23 hours after initial email)

Days Total: 67


----------



## clarker99

clarker99 said:


> Home Resort: BCV
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 4/16/2022
> Offer accepted: 4/16/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 4/17/2022
> Passed ROFR: 5/17/2022 (issued estoppel also)
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:
> 
> 2-Months ago I had a contract go 59 days (offer to points in account).  This one is gonna be 75+.  Just makes zero sense that this cannot be sped up. In my ROFR email they are saying 21 business days to get the closing docs? How is that even possible?  Lol.  The docs should have been prepared after we paid the deposit and ready to go.  It is just a template!


Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/16/2022
Offer accepted: 4/16/2022 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 04/17/2022 ( 1 days)
Passed ROFR: 5/17/2022 (issued estoppel also) (30 days)
Closing docs received: 06/03/2022 (17 days)
Closing docs returned: 06/03/2022 (Buyer) (0 days)
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Welp, we received the closing docs today (about 10 days sooner than I was told, yay)... 48 days and counting. Fingers crossed the sellers do their thing ASAP. Slow and steady as they say.


----------



## mejones1115

Update on our 2nd contract...

Home Resort: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 04/27/2022
Offer accepted: 04/28/2022
Sent to ROFR: 04/29/2022
Passed ROFR: 05/25/2022
Closing docs received:  06/01/2022
Closing docs returned: 06/02/2022 (buyer)
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:

We were told it would be 21 business days for our closing documents as they are very short staffed right now and trying to catch up.  I e-mailed them back and asked if there was any way to expedite the process as we are trying to beat the 7 month mark to book a once in a lifetime trip for our kiddo with both sets of grandparents as this will be the last chance for this trip with everyone.  They were able to get us the open escrow the same day and closing documents the next day.  They are really trying to keep up with everything and we really appreciate their assistance in expediting everything for us.  We also heard from our broker that our sellers have 2 contracts they are closing on and it shouldn't be too long for them to get everything back and they already banked the 2021 points for us just in case we get to close.


----------



## dlam32

FINAL Update

Home Resort: RIV
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/14/2022
Offer accepted: 3/14/2022
Sent to ROFR: 3/16/2022
Passed ROFR: 4/7/2022
Closing docs received: 4/23/2022
Closing docs returned buyer: 4/25/2022
Closing docs returned seller: 5/3/2022
Closing: 5/5/2022
Deed recorded: 5/10/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member number to existing Club ID): ??Noticed contract listed under Points Summary Section on 5/22/22?? It may have been present sooner but I had not been looking Points Summary Section before 5/22. Have yet to receive email from Disney discussing activation.
Points in account: 6/3/2022

81 days total. Did not call member services to see how long it would take for points to land without prodding.


----------



## GBC1

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American Title Insurance
Offer made: 3/30/2022
Offer accepted: 3/30/2022
Sent to ROFR: 4/5/2022
Passed ROFR: 5/4/2022
Closing docs received: 5/10/2022
Closing docs returned: 5/10/2022 (mine), 5/25 (sellers)
Closing: 5/27/2021
Deed recorded: 5/27/2021
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 6/6/22 (Had Chat on 6/6 was told to wait 24 hrs.)
Points in account:  6/7/22 (After 24 hrs. points not showing up.  Called Accounting.  Points in account in 5 minutes!  )


----------



## SpotMonkey

Our first resale contract took 62 days from initial offer (Feb. 2022) to points in my account. We're on Day 82 of our current contract and we just closed. Add in another 20-30 days for the contract to show up and points added to my account and we'll hit the 100-day mark. Any and all points going forward will be probably be direct sales, I can't stomach this again. The experience the first time around was pretty good. I'm sensitive to the issues happening behind the scenes, but this time was very, very off-putting.


----------



## hglenn

SpotMonkey said:


> Our first resale contract took 62 days from initial offer (Feb. 2022) to points in my account. We're on Day 82 of our current contract and we just closed. Add in another 20-30 days for the contract to show up and points added to my account and we'll hit the 100-day mark. Any and all points going forward will be probably be direct sales, I can't stomach this again. The experience the first time around was pretty good. I'm sensitive to the issues happening behind the scenes, but this time was very, very off-putting.


I'm with you... I keep reminding myself of the great deal I got (BWV) but it's dreadful...  especially when you are trying to actually replace a cash reservation with a DVC stay for an upcoming trip. And it seems nothing pushes it along...  I also feel bad for the sellers who have to wait so long to get their money. I know that my seller won't get funds until I notify the broker and title company that I have received the points...  I'm on day 82, also, but we're just waiting on our new member account notification.


----------



## SpotMonkey

Mine wasn't even a great deal  Super small contract and we still came ahead vs. purchasing direct, but not enough of a benefit to make this timeline worth it. Thought I was doing a good thing by helping out a buyer rather than letting Disney sell the same points twice. No good deed ...


----------



## heather2328

SpotMonkey said:


> Our first resale contract took 62 days from initial offer (Feb. 2022) to points in my account. We're on Day 82 of our current contract and we just closed. Add in another 20-30 days for the contract to show up and points added to my account and we'll hit the 100-day mark. Any and all points going forward will be probably be direct sales, I can't stomach this again. The experience the first time around was pretty good. I'm sensitive to the issues happening behind the scenes, but this time was very, very off-putting.


I am on day 65 and waiting on closing, no idea if the sellers sent their docs yet, I agree this process has been very off-putting and I think I’ll go direct next time around too.


----------



## GBC1

For those who were able to get points loaded within the next day after engaging via chat, what was the timing?
Did it take the full 24 hrs. or was it quicker?


----------



## clarker99

hglenn said:


> I'm with you... I keep reminding myself of the great deal I got (BWV) but it's dreadful...  especially when you are trying to actually replace a cash reservation with a DVC stay for an upcoming trip. And it seems nothing pushes it along...  I also feel bad for the sellers who have to wait so long to get their money. I know that my seller won't get funds until I notify the broker and title company that I have received the points...  I'm on day 82, also, but we're just waiting on our new member account notification.


Man, I am sure glad these boards exist just so you know that others are having similar experiences (good or bad).  We are going to miss out on our booking window for our next trip due to the slowness of this process.  Sure, we will bank and use next use year but kind downer when you thought you could use them before the 7-month window was up.  And yeah the sellers are the ones who I feel the most for as they are the ones who have to pay a healthy commission for terribly slow process.


----------



## prncssjas

heather2328 said:


> I am on day 65 and waiting on closing, no idea if the sellers sent their docs yet, I agree this process has been very off-putting and I think I’ll go direct next time around too.


I can appreciate why this is the downside to resale. I think as buyers, once we make up our minds that we want to purchase a contract, we want the points ASAP (for the most part...). Then once it passes ROFR, we start planning the vacations in our head (LOL, at least I did this?). So having to wait longer than ideal just brings the whole process down. I suppose depending on the "deal" we would decide whether or not it was worth. I just passed ROFR on a GF contract for $180 per point--not that great of deal and I am now wondering if direct would have been worth it (to have months to close this out).

I hope you get your points soon!!!


----------



## heather2328

prncssjas said:


> I can appreciate why this is the downside to resale. I think as buyers, once we make up our minds that we want to purchase a contract, we want the points ASAP (for the most part...). Then once it passes ROFR, we start planning the vacations in our head (LOL, at least I did this?). So having to wait longer than ideal just brings the whole process down. I suppose depending on the "deal" we would decide whether or not it was worth. I just passed ROFR on a GF contract for $180 per point--not that great of deal and I am now wondering if direct would have been worth it (to have months to close this out).
> 
> I hope you get your points soon!!!


This is my first contract and I did get a really good deal, $120 at SSR, so the wait is worth it, I’m just salty because it took them 3 weeks to get me the closing documents lol. I will probably do resale again for a good deal but will just have different expectations. I also have a small trip with my kids coming up that I’ll probably have to do a cash stay unless I can get a last min reservation with my points. I hope you get your points soon too!


----------



## Huskerpaul

GBC1 said:


> For those who were able to get points loaded within the next day after engaging via chat, what was the timing?
> Was it close to 24 hrs. or sooner?


I got mine loaded via chat 23 hours after the time stamp of the two membership emails I got.  I set up my account and the next day used chat.  Took like all of 15 minutes for me to get the points added.


----------



## MFMont

Home Resort: Boardwalk
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 4/7/22
Offer accepted: 4/7/22
Sent to ROFR: 4/12/22
Passed ROFR: 5/4/22
Closing docs received: 5/4/22
Closing docs returned: 5/9/22 (buyer)
Closing: 5/12/22
Deed recorded: 6/3/22
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 6/4/22
Points in account: 6/4/22, I called once I received email from DVC and they loaded my points in


----------



## SpotMonkey

clarker99 said:


> Man, I am sure glad these boards exist just so you know that others are having similar experiences (good or bad).  We are going to miss out on our booking window for our next trip due to the slowness of this process.  Sure, we will bank and use next use year but kind downer when you thought you could use them before the 7-month window was up.  And yeah the sellers are the ones who I feel the most for as they are the ones who have to pay a healthy commission for terribly slow process.


I'm so sorry you're going to miss your window. It's an advantage you're paying for that you're going to miss out on through no fault of your own. That's an extra frustration on top of everything else involved in the process. Maybe you'll get lucky and your rooms will still be available.

Our sellers didn't send in their documents until 4 days before the closing date on the contract. I'm frustrated with the title company because I don't feel like they managed the process at all (no communication unless I initiated it, and for such a drawn-out process that's not a good feeling), but there's also not a lot they can do when the seller sits on the documents for a few weeks. Maybe buyers aren't in as much of a rush to get their money as we are to get our points because there's no ticking clock for them? Whereas buyers are trying to plan their trips and sometimes a day or two can make a huge difference in availability.


----------



## hglenn

MFMont said:


> Home Resort: Boardwalk
> Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 4/7/22
> Offer accepted: 4/7/22
> Sent to ROFR: 4/12/22
> Passed ROFR: 5/4/22
> Closing docs received: 5/4/22
> Closing docs returned: 5/9/22 (buyer)
> Closing: 5/12/22
> Deed recorded: 6/3/22
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 6/4/22
> Points in account: 6/4/22, I called once I received email from DVC and they loaded my points in


What? how did you get your membership set up so quickly? I'm jealous!


----------



## pachelbel9

GBC1 said:


> For those who were able to get points loaded within the next day after engaging via chat, what was the timing?
> Was it close to 24 hrs. or sooner?


I got an email around 9pm on 6/5 welcoming me (I'm an existing member).  That's when I noticed the contract showing up (I'd checked earlier in the day and it wasn't there).  Given the general consensus is to wait a full 24 hours, I did not reach out via chat until 1pm on 6/7.  Points were loaded after a 10 minute wait.


----------



## pachelbel9

Home Resort: Vero Beach
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 04/08/2022
Offer accepted: 04/09/2022
Sent to ROFR: 4/10/2022
Passed ROFR: 05/03/2022
Closing docs received: 05/12/2022
Closing docs returned: 05/12/2022
Closing: 05/26/2022
Deed recorded: 05/26/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 06/05/22
Points in account: 06/07/22 (loaded via chat request)

61 days total

Just in time to book a cottage next summer!


----------



## Sandisw

Sandisw said:


> Closing
> 
> Resort. SSR
> Broker www.DVCresale market.com
> Contract sold March 8
> Sent to ROfR March 10
> Taken by Disney April 1st
> Closing Documents May 20th
> 
> Taking to bank Monday for notary! Should have money next week!!! Yeah!!



Updating this….deed recorded 5/31…payment to me 6/7…

Contract still in my account…so it seems MA isn’t any faster transferring contracts between owners, even when they are the ones buying!


----------



## DonMacGregor

Sandisw said:


> Updating this….deed recorded 5/31…payment to me 6/7…
> 
> Contract still in my account…so it seems MA isn’t any faster transferring contracts between owners, even when they are the ones buying!


It took Disney 7 weeks from ROFR to sending you the closing docs?


----------



## Sandisw

DonMacGregor said:


> It took Disney 7 weeks from ROFR to sending you the closing docs?



It sure did!  They were running way behind because of the one person assigned to this task was off on extended leave due to family emergency.  So, even when they are part of the process, they don't seem to be in any rush.  It worked out fine since I had them spread my VGF purchase over 90 days for this exact reason....but year, the closing documents came 1 day prior to the official closing date of the contract.


----------



## GBC1

GBC1 said:


> For those who were able to get points loaded within the next day after engaging via chat, what was the timing?
> Was it close to 24 hrs. or sooner?


Update:  After my account was active yesterday (6/6) I chatted with Member Services.  After about 30 minutes they said it was all set and points should be in my account within 24 hrs. and if not to call tomorrow (6/7).  Checked throughout the day on 6/7 and points were not loaded even after 24 hrs.  Called Member Services and selected Accounting.  Wait time of about 5 minutes before I was connected then another 5 minutes the points were loaded by the person I was speaking to.


----------



## hglenn

Has anyone ever had any luck chatting with or calling to have your member account set up?  I'm seeing several people who already have their points when their deeds posted after mine.


----------



## KAS323

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/22
Offer accepted: 3/22
Sent to ROFR: 3/29
Passed ROFR: 4/26
Closing docs received: 5/19
Closing docs returned: 5/20 (buyer), unsure seller
Closing: 5/26
Deed recorded: 5/31
Contract Showing on Membership: 6/7
Points in account: 6/8 (after call to member services 

Days Total: 78 days


----------



## Mexacajun

KAS323 said:


> Home Resort: BWV
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 3/22
> Offer accepted: 3/22
> Sent to ROFR: 3/29
> Passed ROFR: 4/26
> Closing docs received: 5/19
> Closing docs returned: 5/20 (buyer), unsure seller
> Closing: 5/26
> Deed recorded: 5/31
> Contract Showing on Membership: 6/7
> Points in account: 6/8 (after call to member services
> 
> Days Total: 78 days


It took almost a month to get your closing documents after ROFR!! I am currently waiting on my closing from the same company and I am pacing back and forth waiting. It actually feels worse than the ROFR wait.


----------



## KAS323

Mexacajun said:


> It took almost a month to get your closing documents after ROFR!! I am currently waiting on my closing from the same company and I am pacing back and forth waiting. It actually feels worse than the ROFR wait.


I am so sorry you are waiting too, it seems to be only an issue with that broker/title company, which is kind of unacceptable when everyone else is getting them next day.  I checked in during that process and was just told there is a delay due to “staffing concerns.” I get it that they try to keep everything internal, from what I’ve read, but also if you have a three week backlog and are keeping the customers who are paying the title company waiting, I feel like maybe reaching out to use someone else temporarily should at least be offered. 
I knew that it could happen buying resale and there is not a guarantee with the timeline, but because of the extra 3 week delay we missed the opening of our 7 month window to make a reservation for January and also have 150 points that are going to expire before we can use them. 

I hope you get your documents soon! I am sorry you are in the same boat. At least when we did finally get them it was a relatively quick turn around after that.


----------



## MichellT

We are Direct owners @ BWV who recently added-on Direct @ VGF and Resale @ BCV, starting both processes on the same day.  Very different experiences!

DIRECT
Home Resort: VGF
Broker: DVD
Title Company: DVD
Offer made: 3/15/22 -- one email plus phone call to clarify
Offer accepted: 3/16/22 -- email, CC payment online for deposit, Points in account and usable
Sent to ROFR: n/a
Passed ROFR:  n/a
<I then asked DVD to hold up, while I updated title on my first contracts to my preferred way so I could get these new contracts titled the same, which took until 4/22 -- I will count this as 0 days since I asked DVD to wait>
Closing docs received: 4/26/22 -- easy to DocuSign
Closing docs returned: 4/28/22 (buyer) -- DVC called for CC and we were done
Closing: 5/2/22
Deed recorded: 5/11/22
Contract Showing on Membership: 3/16/22
Days Total: *1 day to get points loaded, 21 to close*

RESALE
Home Resort: BCV
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/15/22 -- one email plus phone call to clarify
Offer accepted: 3/16/22 -- email, CC payment online for deposit
Sent to ROFR: 3/18/22
Passed ROFR: 4/22/22
Closing docs received: 5/18/22 -- had to print/sign/Fedex
Closing docs returned: 5/23/22 (buyer) -- had to wire funds (no CC)
Closing: 5/26/22
Deed recorded: 5/31/22
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 6/8/22
Points in account: 6/9/22 ?!?! -- called and chatted at the same time, one said wait one day and they will load automatically, other said wait one week.  so close!!!
Days Total: *84 and counting to get points loaded ...*


----------



## MichellT

So comparing apples to apples on our 150pt BCV contract ... Direct was $265pp vs. Resale $178pp, so for 150pts that's $13,050 for Resale.  Plus the difference in closing costs, wire fees, etc. and the 2% opportunity to earn credit card points on the whole amount.  On the Resale side we also had to wait almost 3m for our points, bite nails off on ROFR, run up to Fedex vs. sit at my desk, etc. to save about $11,850.  Worth it for us.  Not sure it would be worth it for a smaller contract where the difference was smaller, or if we'd lost ROFR and had to restart the process.


----------



## sipnride

Broker - www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company - TRCS
Sent to ROFR - 5/17
Passed ROFR - 6/8
Elapsed Days (ROFR) ‐ 22 Days
Closing docs received: 6/28
Closing docs returned from buyer (me): 6/30
Closing docs notarized by seller (international-unclear when returned to TRCS): 7/5
Funds deposited: 7/22
Deed recorded: 7/25
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:
Days Total:


----------



## heather2328

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title 
Offer made: 4/5
Offer accepted: 4/5
Sent to ROFR: 4/6
Passed ROFR: 5/3
Closing docs received: 5/25
Closing docs returned: 5/25 - Still waiting on closing docs from seller(international)
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:
Days Total:

The closing date is coming up in 2 weeks and I am becoming very impatient, it was a great deal but maybe I should have gone direct for my first DVC contract.


----------



## hglenn

heather2328 said:


> Home Resort: SSR
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 4/5
> Offer accepted: 4/5
> Sent to ROFR: 4/6
> Passed ROFR: 5/3
> Closing docs received: 5/25
> Closing docs returned: 5/25 - Still waiting on closing docs from seller(international)
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> Days Total:
> 
> The closing date is coming up in 2 weeks and I am becoming very impatient, it was a great deal but maybe I should have gone direct for my first DVC contract.


You saved $13k off of the direct price. Would you have bought SSR direct or a different resort if you had gone direct?


----------



## sipnride

heather2328 said:


> Home Resort: SSR
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 4/5
> Offer accepted: 4/5
> Sent to ROFR: 4/6
> Passed ROFR: 5/3
> Closing docs received: 5/25
> Closing docs returned: 5/25 - Still waiting on closing docs from seller(international)
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> Days Total:
> 
> The closing date is coming up in 2 weeks and I am becoming very impatient, it was a great deal but maybe I should have gone direct for my first DVC contract.


No way - you got an amazing deal and just think of the incredible vacations you're going to enjoy with the money you saved, or even the additional points you're going to be able to buy.


----------



## heather2328

hglenn said:


> You saved $13k off of the direct price. Would you have bought SSR direct or a different resort if you had gone direct?


Yes I know, I plan on buying direct eventually for  the annual pass discounts if they ever come back, if I went direct I would probably go with Grand Floridian because it holds its resale value but would probably wait for the the new poly if this contract does go through.


----------



## heather2328

sipnride said:


> No way - you got an amazing deal and just think of the incredible vacations you're going to enjoy with the money you saved, or even the additional points you're going to be able to buy.


True! I already have addonitis and I am not even a member yet haha I have a RIV in ROFR and would like to buy direct down the line. I guess this is what happens when you dream about buying DVC for years lol


----------



## hglenn

heather2328 said:


> Yes I know, I plan on buying direct eventually for  the annual pass discounts if they ever come back, if I went direct I would probably go with Grand Floridian because it holds its resale value but would probably wait for the the new poly if this contract does go through.


That's us, too.  I feel your pain as we are still waiting for our new member account to be set up.  We also plan to add on direct in the future for the same reasons.


----------



## sipnride

heather2328 said:


> True! I already have addonitis and I am not even a member yet haha I have a RIV in ROFR and would like to buy direct down the line. I guess this is what happens when you dream about buying DVC for years lol


I got a contract past ROFR for the first time just yesterday, and already I'm highly tempted to grab another that is a) an excellent deal, b) the same use year, and c) has few enough points to make it an inch short of full blown madness. Somebody stop me!


----------



## hglenn

sipnride said:


> I got a contract past ROFR for the first time just yesterday, and already I'm highly tempted to grab another that is a) an excellent deal, b) the same use year, and c) has few enough points to make it an inch short of full blown madness. Somebody stop me!


You are in the wrong place if you are looking for an intervention. This thread is for the enablers.


----------



## heather2328

sipnride said:


> I got a contract past ROFR for the first time just yesterday, and already I'm highly tempted to grab another that is a) an excellent deal, b) the same use year, and c) has few enough points to make it an inch short of full blown madness. Somebody stop me!


LOL I was in Disney a week after my SSR passed ROFR and went to Topolino’s the last day of our trip, I had an offer in for RIV 2 days later. Who says you can’t, right? Haha


----------



## Chuckdlc

For those in here that sell or have sold, how long is fair to expect for a domestic seller to return the deed to the title company?  Seller's package went out (via email) to them on June 3 but hasn't been received back yet.   I'm done on my end, did docusign, fedexed notartized docs and wired the funds.  I feel like Seller's have less to do and should want their money sooner.


----------



## Huskerpaul

Chuckdlc said:


> For those in here that sell or have sold, how long is fair to expect for a domestic seller to return the deed to the title company?  Seller's package went out (via email) to them on June 3 but hasn't been received back yet.   I'm done on my end, did docusign, fedexed notartized docs and wired the funds.  I feel like Seller's have less to do and should want their money sooner.


As the buyer I didn’t have to have anything notarized, only the seller did.


----------



## Chuckdlc

My mortgage and note both had to be notarized


----------



## Mexacajun

sipnride said:


> No way - you got an amazing deal and just think of the incredible vacations you're going to enjoy with the money you saved, or even the additional points you're going to be able to buy.


What happens if you go past your closing date. I am pretty sure with how extraordinary slow magic title company is moving at the moment, that this is a possiblility for me too as mine is an international seller as well. I don’t want to lose the contract.


----------



## heather2328

Mexacajun said:


> What happens if you go past your closing date. I am pretty sure with how extraordinary slow magic title company is moving at the moment, that this is a possiblility for me too as mine is an international seller as well. I don’t want to lose the contract.


I believe that I can back out without penalty with my deposit and the seller would still owe commission since they are at breach of contract for not returning documents in a timely manner - they are saying their notary has Covid but can’t they just go somewhere else?  I am not 100% sure on this though, I just gathered this info from the forums.


----------



## Huskerpaul

Chuckdlc said:


> My mortgage and note both had to be notarized


We paid cash - probably why we didn't need a notary.


----------



## DonMacGregor

heather2328 said:


> I believe that I can back out without penalty with my deposit and the seller would still owe commission since they are at breach of contract for not returning documents in a timely manner - they are saying their notary has Covid but can’t they just go somewhere else?  I am not 100% sure on this though, I just gathered this info from the forums.


They can literally take the forms to their local UPS store and have them notarized for $10. These forms are nowhere near as complex and detailed as documents for a conventional real estate purchase. It's one signature.

I literally told the agent on one resale contract that I would fly from LA to the middle of a cornfield in Illinois and drive the seller to a notary, if that would speed things up after waiting 3 weeks for them to "find" a notary.


----------



## RKS03

DonMacGregor said:


> They can literally take the forms to their local UPS store and have them notarized for $10. These forms are nowhere near as complex and detailed as documents for a conventional real estate purchase. It's one signature.
> 
> I literally told the agent on one resale contract that I would fly from LA to the middle of a cornfield in Illinois and drive the seller to a notary, if that would speed things up after waiting 3 weeks for them to "find" a notary.


As sellers we had to sign 3 forms in front of the notary ($15 at UPS).  We did have to wait for the weekend as we work full days and local store closed by 6.  Granted you’re talking about 3 weeks but I did find the closing process as seller was more complicated.


----------



## heather2328

DonMacGregor said:


> They can literally take the forms to their local UPS store and have them notarized for $10. These forms are nowhere near as complex and detailed documents for a conventional real estate purchase. It's one signature.
> 
> I literally told the agent on one resale contract that I would fly from LA to the middle of a cornfield in Illinois and drive the seller to a notary, if that would speed things up after waiting 3 weeks for them to "find" a notary.


Lol  they are a international seller in the UK and I don’t think they have UPS notaries but I am sure there is more than 1 notary they could go to. I literally had my closing docs sent that day, it boggles my mind how people can sit on it knowing I could walk away and then they would owe a few thousand dollars in commission.


----------



## DonMacGregor

heather2328 said:


> Lol  they are a international seller in the UK and I don’t think they have UPS notaries but I am sure there is more than 1 notary they could go to. I literally had my closing docs sent that day, it boggles my mind how people can sit on it knowing I could walk away and then they would owe a few thousand dollars in commission.


They don't have "Notary Publics" in the UK, but there are still ample opportunities to get documents "legalized". My cousin lives in a small seaside town on the west coast of Scotland, and he can get things notarized usually the next day (we've had elder family members pass on over the past few years and had to do some legal maneuvering from both continents).


----------



## DonMacGregor

RKS03 said:


> As sellers we had to sign 3 forms in front of the notary ($15 at UPS).  We did have to wait for the weekend as we work full days and local store closed by 6.  Granted you’re talking about 3 weeks but I did find the closing process as seller was more complicated.


True, but it still only cost you $15 and whether it was one page or ten you could still get it done all at once at one of a thousand locations in about 5 minutes (pending your schedule of course).


----------



## SpotMonkey

Mexacajun said:


> What happens if you go past your closing date. I am pretty sure with how extraordinary slow magic title company is moving at the moment, that this is a possiblility for me too as mine is an international seller as well. I don’t want to lose the contract.


I would think that if both parties want to stay in the contract, the closing date on the contract doesn't affect anything. The process could go on as long as both sides are willing? In our case, I told the title company that if we passed our closing date that we were backing out of the deal. We got our closing notice at 5 p.m. on our closing date. It went up until the literal late minute of the last day.


----------



## MFMont

hglenn said:


> What? how did you get your membership set up so quickly? I'm jealous!


It might have helped that I already have an account......? I also called as soon as I received an email from DVC and they manually loaded my points. I heard here that if you don't call it could take an additonal week or two to get your points loaded.


----------



## hglenn

MFMont said:


> It might have helped that I already have an account......? I also called as soon as I received an email from DVC and they manually loaded my points. I heard here that if you don't call it could take an additonal week or two to get your points loaded.


Got it, ok... you already had your account.  Makes sense.  I'm waiting on that part as I'm a new member.


----------



## Chuckdlc

Ugg, I tracked down my rep from the title company (First American), they still don't have the Seller's docs (sent via email to the Sellers on June 3).  They said they'd follow up - because I asked them to.  Shouldn't they be doing that because they're actually attempting to close the transaction.


----------



## clarker99

clarker99 said:


> Home Resort: BCV
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 4/16/2022
> Offer accepted: 4/16/2022 (0 days)
> Sent to ROFR: 04/17/2022 ( 1 days)
> Passed ROFR: 5/17/2022 (issued estoppel also) (30 days)
> Closing docs received: 06/03/2022 (17 days)
> Closing docs returned: 06/03/2022 (Buyer) (0 days)
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Welp, we received the closing docs today (about 10 days sooner than I was told, yay)... 48 days and counting. Fingers crossed the sellers do their thing ASAP. Slow and steady as they say.


Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/16/2022
Offer accepted: 4/16/2022 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 04/17/2022 ( 1 days)
Passed ROFR: 5/17/2022 (issued estoppel also) (30 days)
Closing docs received: 06/03/2022 (17 days)
Closing docs returned: 06/03/2022 (Buyer) (0 days)
Closing: 06/10/2022 (7 days)
Deed recorded: 06/14/2022 (4 Days)
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

59 days and counting... the pain


----------



## sndral

Re sellers dragging the time out - in some cases the sellers may actually owe more on the contract + commission than it sold for, so they’re in no hurry to have to pay the difference, in other cases the seller‘s net proceeds may be so small after their loan is paid off, the commission to the broker is deducted, & w/ international sellers the 15% FIRPTA to the IRS is w/held that they’re in no rush.


----------



## JZ_LBNY

I'm new to DVC and just purchased a contract where the deed was recorded and sent to Disney on 5/20. About how long does it take to get your membership number and points? And do I just wait for an email from Disney with the info? Really want to book a trip before the 11 month window. This wait is killing me!


----------



## hglenn

JZ_LBNY said:


> I'm new to DVC and just purchased a contract where the deed was recorded and sent to Disney on 5/20. About how long does it take to get your membership number and points? And do I just wait for an email from Disney with the info? Really want to book a trip before the 11 month window. This wait is killing me!


We'll revel in this together.  My deed was sent 5/25 and I'm also still waiting on my new member email. You'll see in previous posts that some seem to get set up faster than others... I've tried to call or chat with no luck other than getting confirmation that they did have my paperwork.  So, to answer your question, yes, you just wait....  **whomp whomp** I was told "up to 60 days" however, I think 3-4 weeks is more reasonable...


----------



## JZ_LBNY

hglenn said:


> We'll revel in this together.  My deed was sent 5/25 and I'm also still waiting on my new member email. You'll see in previous posts that some seem to get set up faster than others... I've tried to call or chat with no luck other than getting confirmation that they did have my paperwork.  So, to answer your question, yes, you just wait....  **whomp whomp** I was told "up to 60 days" however, I think 3-4 weeks is more reasonable...


Thank you! The wait is killing me, ha. I'm so worried I'll miss the email. Keep me posted on yours and I'll do the same!


----------



## aprilb123

Chuckdlc said:


> Ugg, I tracked down my rep from the title company (First American), they still don't have the Seller's docs (sent via email to the Sellers on June 3).  They said they'd follow up - because I asked them to.  Shouldn't they be doing that because they're actually attempting to close the transaction.


We are closing with First American as well. We signed our docs on 5/10, and only just got notice that our sellers (not international) returned their docs on 6/8 - FOUR WEEKS LATER 
Now just hoping we can close by our close date of 6/14, which seems unlikely. I remember thinking that date sounded so far off, that we for sure would close earlier.. but here we are *sigh*.


----------



## Chuckdlc

aprilb123 said:


> We are closing with First American as well. We signed our docs on 5/10, and only just got notice that our sellers (not international) returned their docs on 6/8 - FOUR WEEKS LATER
> Now just hoping we can close by our close date of 6/14, which seems unlikely. I remember thinking that date sounded so far off, that we for sure would close earlier.. but here we are *sigh*.


Based on posts by other members I have been staying on top of (annoying) them regularly to try to keep things moving.  That did result in a fairly timely turn around for getting the closing docs out but I could tell it happened because I was bothering them.


----------



## aprilb123

hglenn said:


> We'll revel in this together.  My deed was sent 5/25 and I'm also still waiting on my new member email. You'll see in previous posts that some seem to get set up faster than others... I've tried to call or chat with no luck other than getting confirmation that they did have my paperwork.  So, to answer your question, yes, you just wait....  **whomp whomp** I was told "up to 60 days" however, I think 3-4 weeks is more reasonable...


I was speaking with our DVC rep recently about taking advantage of member add-on deals once we get our membership (currently waiting to close). He mentioned that they are occasionally able to "pull a file from the stack" for expediting purposes (in the context of taking advantage of certain promos before they expire). Maybe casually mentioning you're interested in taking advantage of member add-on deals may speed things along *shrug*.

Although...the current promotions don't expire until 7/13 and I would HOPE you get it by then..


----------



## hglenn

aprilb123 said:


> I was speaking with our DVC rep recently about taking advantage of member add-on deals once we get our membership (currently waiting to close). He mentioned that they are occasionally able to "pull a file from the stack" for expediting purposes (in the context of taking advantage of certain promos before they expire). Maybe casually mentioning you're interested in taking advantage of member add-on deals may speed things along *shrug*.
> 
> Although...the current promotions don't expire until 7/13 and I would HOPE you get it by then..


If I don't have it by the end of next week I might try again.  We are trying to book a night or two for our July trip.


----------



## Sandisw

aprilb123 said:


> We are closing with First American as well. We signed our docs on 5/10, and only just got notice that our sellers (not international) returned their docs on 6/8 - FOUR WEEKS LATER
> Now just hoping we can close by our close date of 6/14, which seems unlikely. I remember thinking that date sounded so far off, that we for sure would close earlier.. but here we are *sigh*.



Contracts usually close a day or two after all documents are in.  So, I’d say it will meet that deadline.


----------



## MFMont

hglenn said:


> Got it, ok... you already had your account.  Makes sense.  I'm waiting on that part as I'm a new member.


Good Luck with it


----------



## heather2328

heather2328 said:


> Home Resort: SSR
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 4/5
> Offer accepted: 4/5
> Sent to ROFR: 4/6
> Passed ROFR: 5/3
> Closing docs received: 5/25
> Closing docs returned: 5/25 - Still waiting on closing docs from seller(international)
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> Days Total:
> 
> The closing date is coming up in 2 weeks and I am becoming very impatient, it was a great deal but maybe I should have gone direct for my first DVC contract.


Home Resort: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/5
Offer accepted: 4/5
Sent to ROFR: 4/6
Passed ROFR: 5/3
Closing docs received: 5/25
Closing docs returned: 5/25 - Still waiting on closing docs from seller(international)
Closing: 6/10
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:
Days Total:

Relived and surprised I closed today since I was told it wouldn’t close until next week. On to waiting some more for a new membership account


----------



## Cintijen

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/23
Offer accepted: 4/25
Sent to ROFR: 4/29
Passed ROFR: 5/25
Closing docs received: 6/10
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:

Just received closing docs today. Am I too early to submit my entry to the thread? I'm so excited (first DVC purchase)!


----------



## Huskerpaul

Cintijen said:


> Just received closing docs today. Am I too early to submit my entry to the thread? I'm so excited (first DVC purchase)!


You are in the right place.  Congrats on your Poly purchase and, I'm betting, the bonus of access to the new Poly tower!


----------



## Cintijen

Huskerpaul said:


> You are in the right place.  Congrats on your Poly purchase and, I'm betting, the bonus of access to the new Poly tower!


That would be great but I am not holding my breath-- we bought knowing there was a strong possibility we wouldn't have access, so we are ok with it, but to have it be part of the same association would be amazing!


----------



## Sandisw

I have had to delete a few posts lately due to not following board guidelines for brokers.

We ask that you post a link…if you do not and use just a name and it is a blocked site…then your post will be deleted and all your hard work will be gone.


----------



## dlam32

Final Update

Home Resort: VGC
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: American Title Insurance Company
Offer made: 3/28/2022
Offer accepted: 3/28/2022
Sent to ROFR: 3/30/2022
Passed ROFR: 4/27/2022
Closing docs received: 5/3/2022
Closing docs returned buyer: 5/6/2022
Closing docs returned seller: ?5/23/2022?
Closing: 5/24/2022
Deed recorded: 5/26/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member number to existing Club ID): 6/6/2022
Points in account: 6/11/2022 (loaded via chat, tried to wait it out but needed to book a reservation)
Total time: 75 days


----------



## Princess Ploppy

Home Resort: AKL
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 5/13/2022
Offer accepted: 5/13/2022 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 5/14/2022 (1 days)
Passed ROFR: 6/8/2022 (26 days)
Closing docs received: 06/08/2022 (26 days)
Closing docs returned: 06/08/2022 (26 days)
Funds sent: 6/10/22
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:


----------



## pks_domer

Home Resort: AKV
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 5/3/22
Offer accepted: 5/3/22 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 5/3/22 (0 days)
Passed ROFR: 5/25/22 (issued estoppel also) (22 days)
Closing docs received: 5/25/22 (0 days)
Closing docs returned: 5/26/22 (1 day; docs from international seller 6/9/22)
Closing: 6/14/22 (scheduled)
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## Sandisw

Closing

Resort. SSR
Broker www.DVCresale market.com
Contract sold March 8
Sent to ROfR March 10
*Taken by Disney April 1st*
Closing Documents May 20th
Documents returned...May 23rd
Deed recorded 5/31
Payment received approx. 6/8
Contract removed from account 6/13

Finally the process is complete!  Definitely not a slow process, even when DVD is the buyer!!!


----------



## varyth

Cintijen said:


> Home Resort: PVB
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 4/23
> Offer accepted: 4/25
> Sent to ROFR: 4/29
> Passed ROFR: 5/25
> Closing docs received: 6/10


Thanks for this data point! I'm working with the same broker and title company, and passed ROFR a few days after you. Hoping that I'll receive my closing docs soon.


----------



## Cintijen

varyth said:


> Thanks for this data point! I'm working with the same broker and title company, and passed ROFR a few days after you. Hoping that I'll receive my closing docs soon.



I just returned our docs today and wired the funds... I'll keep you posted on the rest of the process. I hope you get your closing package soon!


----------



## dmcfa2504

We received our closing docs from Magic Title mid-last week and turned them around pretty immediately. How do you all know when the seller returned?


----------



## clarker99

Cintijen said:


> I just returned our docs today and wired the funds... I'll keep you posted on the rest of the process. I hope you get your closing package soon!





varyth said:


> Thanks for this data point! I'm working with the same broker and title company, and passed ROFR a few days after you. Hoping that I'll receive my closing docs soon.


We had the same broker/title company and closed on Friday. We rec’d closing docs 17 days after Rofr and we closed 7 days after all closing docs were returned (buyer and seller).


----------



## clarker99

dmcfa2504 said:


> We received our closing docs from Magic Title mid-last week and turned them around pretty immediately. How do you all know when the seller returned?


Send a msg to your title company rep and ask.


----------



## dmcfa2504

clarker99 said:


> Send a msg to your title company rep and ask.


Thanks, I did send back a massage because I hadn't gotten confirmation the check got there (and it was a big check). So, maybe I'll wait a day  before bothering them again.


----------



## LadybugsMum

dmcfa2504 said:


> We received our closing docs from Magic Title mid-last week and turned them around pretty immediately. How do you all know when the seller returned?


I make my transfer of funds contingent on the seller returning the documents to the title company. I return my docs in a timely manner, but wait until the seller has returned theirs before I transfer the closing funds.


----------



## clarker99

dmcfa2504 said:


> Thanks, I did send back a massage because I hadn't gotten confirmation the check got there (and it was a big check). So, maybe I'll wait a day  before bothering them again.


We wired our final payment and they did send me an email that they received the payment and signed docs.  I would like to assume you will receive an email when they get and deposit your cheque.


----------



## DisMagicMa

Home Resort: GCV
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American Title Ins Co
Offer made: 4/15
Offer accepted: 4/15
Sent to ROFR: 4/18
Passed ROFR: 5/18
Closing docs received: 5/24
Closing docs returned: 5/24
Closing: 6/15
Deed recorded: 6/14
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 6/28
Points in account: 6/30 (through chat)

Days Total: 76 days


----------



## Ashlotte

Ashlotte said:


> Home Resort: Aulani (subsidized)
> Broker: DVC Store
> Title Company: Hayes Title, LLC
> Offer made: 3/11/22
> Offer accepted: 3/12/22
> Sent to ROFR: 3/21/22 (9 days... seller did not return contract until this date)
> Passed ROFR: 4/13/22 (23 days)
> Closing docs received: 5/4/22 (21 days)
> Closing docs returned, buyer: 5/5/22 (mailed, received 5/10/22)
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


Home Resort: Aulani (subsidized)
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Hayes Title, LLC
Offer made: 3/11/22
Offer accepted: 3/12/22
Sent to ROFR: 3/21/22 (9 days... seller did not return contract until this date)
Passed ROFR: 4/13/22 (23 days)
Closing docs received: 5/4/22 (21 days)
Closing docs returned, buyer: 5/5/22 (mailed, received 5/10/22)
Closing: ? nothing about this was said by resale or title company
Deed recorded: 5/16/22 (transfer deed sent to Hawaii, not deed of ownership)
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 6/7/22
Points in account: 6/14/22 (via chat)

Days Total: 95


----------



## RamblinWreck

When you all have bought a resale contract in the same use year as the contract you already own, how long after closing did it usually show in your disneyvacationclub.com account?


----------



## Sandisw

RamblinWreck said:


> When you all have bought a resale contract in the same use year as the contract you already own, how long after closing did it usually show in your disneyvacationclub.com account?



Its been about the same time as whatever others had been averaging.  Anywhere from 2 to 4 weeks...


----------



## Princess Ploppy

Home Resort: AKL
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 5/13/2022
Offer accepted: 5/13/2022 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 5/14/2022 (1 days)
Passed ROFR: 6/8/2022 (26 days)
Closing docs received: 06/08/2022 (26 days)
Closing docs returned: 06/08/2022 (26 days)
Funds sent: 6/10/22 (28 days)
Closing: 6/16/22 (34 days)
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Closed today!!! Super quick turnaround! Probably would have closed quicker but there was a delay in my funds being received because of the weekend


----------



## Princess Ploppy

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 5/12/2022
Offer accepted: 5/12/2022 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 5/12/2022 (0 days)
Passed ROFR: 6/15/2022 (34 days)
Closing docs received: 06/16/2022 (35 days)
Closing docs returned: 06/16/2022 (35 days)
Funds sent: 6/16/22 (35 days)
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

And now my other one has passed ROFR!!


----------



## Bea

Home Resort: SSR
Broker:www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company:Magic Vacation Title
Offer made:05/01/22
Offer accepted:05/01/22
Sent to ROFR:05/03/22
Passed ROFR: 05/26/22
Closing docs received: 06/16/22
Closing docs returned:06/16/22 (buyer)
Funds sent: 06/17/22
Closing: 06/24/22
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

I can only fill out part of the information for now, but I wanted to give others who are also dealing with the same broker and title company an idea of wait time.


----------



## Mexacajun

Bea said:


> Home Resort: SSR
> Broker:www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company:Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made:05/01/22
> Offer accepted:05/01/22
> Sent to ROFR:05/03/22
> Passed ROFR: 05/26/22
> Closing docs received: 06/16/22 (21 days)
> Closing docs returned:06/16/22 (buyer)
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> I can only fill out part of the information for now, but I wanted to give others who are also dealing with the same broker and title company an idea of wait time.


I passed ROFR on 5/25 and have yet to receive my closing documents. I am beyond frustrated.


----------



## Bea

Mexacajun said:


> I passed ROFR on 5/25 and have yet to receive my closing documents. I am beyond frustrated.


I hear ya!! I emailed them yesterday letting them know it is 3 weeks since ROFR. She checked with our closer and today we got our documents.  Our closing is July 18 and I would like the points loaded by mid August as we have airfare booked for March.


----------



## varyth

Bea said:


> Home Resort: SSR
> Broker:www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company:Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made:05/01/22
> Offer accepted:05/01/22
> Sent to ROFR:05/03/22
> Passed ROFR: 05/26/22
> Closing docs received: 06/16/22 (21 days)
> Closing docs returned:06/16/22 (buyer)
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> I can only fill out part of the information for now, but I wanted to give others who are also dealing with the same broker and title company an idea of wait time.





Mexacajun said:


> I passed ROFR on 5/25 and have yet to receive my closing documents. I am beyond frustrated.


I passed ROFR on 5/28 and am still waiting too. These closing post updates give me hope that they're crawling incrementally closer to preparing my closing documents.


----------



## kash92

Hi folks. I hope this isn't a silly question, but every time I think I understand the process I discover there’s so much more to learn. Once closing is completed, what is (generally speaking) the amount of time that folks have found transpires between that day and the deed being recorded and receiving the email from Disney welcoming you to DVC and getting the points into the account? I know it will make sense once I’ve gone through the experience, but it all seems a mystery as I sit here typing this message.


----------



## Sandisw

kash92 said:


> Hi folks. I hope this isn't a silly question, but every time I think I understand the process I discover there’s so much more to learn. Once closing is completed, what is (generally speaking) the amount of time that folks have found transpires between that day and the deed being recorded and receiving the email from Disney welcoming you to DVC and getting the points into the account? I know it will make sense once I’ve gone through the experience, but it all seems a mystery as I sit here typing this message.



It can take anywhere from 3 to 6 weeks, on average for the process to have your account and points.


----------



## clarker99

kash92 said:


> Hi folks. I hope this isn't a silly question, but every time I think I understand the process I discover there’s so much more to learn. Once closing is completed, what is (generally speaking) the amount of time that folks have found transpires between that day and the deed being recorded and receiving the email from Disney welcoming you to DVC and getting the points into the account? I know it will make sense once I’ve gone through the experience, but it all seems a mystery as I sit here typing this message.


Deed should be recorded a few business days after closing. 2-4 weeks for the account to be created by Disney and you get the 2 emails to activate your new account. Then it seems you are best to contact members services to load your points. It may take multiple attempts depending on the cast member. If you dont contact member services then 2ish weeks for points to show up.


----------



## lkpat1983

Update:

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/13/22
Offer accepted: 4/13/22
Sent to ROFR: 4/14/22
Passed ROFR: 5/19/22
Estoppel Issued: 5/19/22
Closing docs received: 6/8/22
Buyer Closing docs returned: 6/13/22
Seller Closing docs returned: 6/13/22
Closing: 6/17/22
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## dmcfa2504

Somebody smarter than me— seems like Disney is taking around 15-20 days to start a new account, and then folks have success getting points loaded through chat or phone? Does all that check out. Just impatient and wanting to book a trip. We closed yesterday.


----------



## dmcfa2504

Sorry I was backreading and didn’t realize someone asked the exact same question a few hours ago.


----------



## R2ism

Final update!

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: dvcresale.com
Title Company: Magic vacation title
Offer made: 4/05/2022
Offer accepted: 4/06/2022
Sent to ROFR: 04/07/2022
Passed ROFR: 05/03/2022
Closing docs received: 05/24/2022
Closing docs returned: 5/25 (buyer)
Closing docs returned: 5/27 (Seller)
Closing: 6/2/2022
Deed recorded: 6/6/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new): 6/18 ( emails recieved )
Points in account: 6/19 ( added through chat with cast member via dvc site after activation)

Days Total: 75

I'm happy with the contract (triple points at start) but I think I'll only do resale for small contracts going forward, where I don't mind how long it takes. The three weeks for closing documents was a little much for what appeared to be cookie cut documents.

I think I'll buy 50 points a year direct to work towards blue card.


----------



## varyth

I can finally move over from the ROFR thread!

Home Resort: VGF
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/9/2022
Offer accepted: 5/9/2022
Sent to ROFR: 5/10/2022
Passed ROFR: 5/28/2022
Closing docs received: 6/20/2022
Closing docs returned: 6/20/2022 (buyer)
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Cintijen

Cintijen said:


> Home Resort: PVB
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 4/23
> Offer accepted: 4/25
> Sent to ROFR: 4/29
> Passed ROFR: 5/25
> Closing docs received: 6/10
> Closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:
> 
> Just received closing docs today. Am I too early to submit my entry to the thread? I'm so excited (first DVC purchase)!


Update:

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/23
Offer accepted: 4/25
Sent to ROFR: 4/29
Passed ROFR: 5/25
Closing docs received: 6/10
Closing docs returned: 6/14
Closing: 6/20
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## lkpat1983

Update:

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/13/22
Offer accepted: 4/13/22
Sent to ROFR: 4/14/22
Passed ROFR: 5/19/22
Estoppel Issued: 5/19/22
Closing docs received: 6/8/22
Buyer Closing docs returned: 6/13/22
Seller Closing docs returned: 6/13/22
Closing: 6/17/22
Deed recorded: 6/20/22
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Kylie kaiser

Home Resort: BRV
Broker: DVCStore.com
Title Company: Mason Title 
Offer made: 4/12/22
Offer accepted: 4/12/22
Sent to ROFR: 4/15/22
Passed ROFR: 5/16/22
Closing docs received: 5/23/22
Buyer Closing docs returned: 5/24/22
Funds Sent:5/24/22
Closing: 6/07/22
Deed recorded: 6/08/22
Contract Showing on Membership (New Member): 6/20/22 (Emailed received at 12:05 pm and then club Id at 1:45 pm) 
Points in account:6/21/22- (Added via Chat 26 hours after initial email of account set up)

Days Total:70 Days 

Many many times I second guessed this process and questioned myself for not going direct just because it felt so long. I actually have decided to purchase more points via direct for the current add on member incentives. VGF here I come!


----------



## jessica9785

R2ism said:


> Final update!
> 
> Home Resort: PVB
> Broker: dvcresale.com
> Title Company: Magic vacation title
> Offer made: 4/05/2022
> Offer accepted: 4/06/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 04/07/2022
> Passed ROFR: 05/03/2022
> Closing docs received: 05/24/2022
> Closing docs returned: 5/25 (buyer)
> Closing docs returned: 5/27 (Seller)
> Closing: 6/2/2022
> Deed recorded: 6/6/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (new): 6/18 ( emails recieved )
> Points in account: 6/19 ( added through chat with cast member via dvc site after activation)
> 
> Days Total: 75
> 
> I'm happy with the contract (triple points at start) but I think I'll only do resale for small contracts going forward, where I don't mind how long it takes. The three weeks for closing documents was a little much for what appeared to be cookie cut documents.
> 
> I think I'll buy 50 points a year direct to work towards blue card.


I’ve never thought of small increments direct to build up to the 150….  I just assumed all your direct pts needed to be in one contract to receive all the benefits. This gives me more food for thought.


----------



## clarker99

jessica9785 said:


> I’ve never thought of small increments direct to build up to the 150….  I just assumed all your direct pts needed to be in one contract to receive all the benefits. This gives me more food for thought.


FYI, you can only do this if you are an existing member and they must be same UY as existing contract.  New Members must buy 150 points as a 1st purchase.


----------



## Chuckdlc

Does anyone know if First American Title files deeds electronically for Vero or whether they are snail mailed?   They allegedly sent all of my stuff out the other day to be recorded but when I use the website, I cannot find any history of it being recorded.


----------



## jessica9785

clarker99 said:


> FYI, you can only do this if you are an existing member and they must be same UY as existing contract.  New Members must buy 150 points as a 1st purchase.


To clarify, does it matter if my only contract is via resale? Im an existing member via resale, then I begin to acquire small contracts with the same UY as my original resale contract?


----------



## clarker99

jessica9785 said:


> To clarify, does it matter if my only contract is via resale? Im an existing member via resale, then I begin to acquire small contracts with the same UY as my original resale contract?


You are now deemed a member so can buy direct at 'Existing Member' prices.


----------



## GVLSoccerGuy

Our first DVC Contract just passed ROFR! Excited to move over to this thread and hoping for a quick (relatively) completion of the process.

Home Resort: Polynesian
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 5/28
Offer accepted: 5/28
Sent to ROFR: 5/28
Passed ROFR: 6/22
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## jessica9785

clarker99 said:


> You are now deemed a member so can buy direct at 'Existing Member' prices.


Ok great! Another question, is blue card 150 or 175pts currently? We have 125pts, so if I’m understanding correctly we could buy 25-50pts direct and that would give us all the blue card benefits? Thanks for your patience and insight!


----------



## varyth

jessica9785 said:


> Ok great! Another question, is blue card 150 or 175pts currently? We have 125pts, so if I’m understanding correctly we could buy 25-50pts direct and that would give us all the blue card benefits? Thanks for your patience and insight!


You currently need 150 points direct for the blue card. If your current 125 points are from resale, you'll need to purchase another 150 points direct from Disney to get the blue card benefits. 

Since you are an existing member, Disney won't require you to purchase the 150 points in one go. You could "add-on" with three separate direct purchases of 50 points, for example. (I'm not sure what happens if Disney raises the "blue card" direct minimum point requirement in the future though.)

Edit: If your current 125 points are direct, I think adding on the 25 points direct from Disney should get you there.


----------



## LadybugsMum

jessica9785 said:


> Ok great! Another question, is blue card 150 or 175pts currently? We have 125pts, so if I’m understanding correctly we could buy 25-50pts direct and that would give us all the blue card benefits? Thanks for your patience and insight!


150pts


----------



## jessica9785

varyth said:


> You currently need 150 points direct for the blue card. If your current 125 points are from resale, you'll need to purchase another 150 points direct from Disney to get the blue card benefits.
> 
> Since you are an existing member, Disney won't require you to purchase the 150 points in one go. You could "add-on" with three separate direct purchases of 50 points, for example. (I'm not sure what happens if Disney raises the "blue card" direct minimum point requirement in the future though.)
> 
> Edit: If your current 125 points are direct, I think adding on the 25 points direct from Disney should get you there.


Thank you! So helpful!


----------



## Mexacajun

I have now waited longer to receive my closing documents than I waited on ROFR. No end in sight.


----------



## hglenn

Mexacajun said:


> I have now waited longer to receive my closing documents than I waited on ROFR. No end in sight.


My goodness! What's taking so long? That's crazy.


----------



## Azndjdude

Mexacajun said:


> I have now waited longer to receive my closing documents than I waited on ROFR. No end in sight.


My docs from Mason Title came hours after my broker sent an e-mail saying my contract has passed ROFR.


----------



## Mexacajun

hglenn said:


> My goodness! What's taking so long? That's crazy.


It is indeed crazy. I will not be using them again. If the broker doesn’t offer Mason, I will just look elsewhere.


----------



## clarker99

To anyone that may know:

If you are an existing member and you are waiting for Disney to add the new contract (same use year) to your Member ID, does it just show up on the account automatically or will I get the 2 emails with the club ID/activation code?  Thanks


----------



## christophles

clarker99 said:


> To anyone that may know:
> 
> If you are an existing member and you are waiting for Disney to add the new contract (same use year) to your Member ID, does it just show up on the account automatically or will I get the 2 emails with the club ID/activation code?  Thanks


You get a "Welcome Home to DVC" email from them when the contract is loaded onto your account. The only email I got was the Club ID one and then after waiting 24 hours, I messaged them via chat to get the points loaded. Of course, you can wait it out that part as well. I am just impatient.


----------



## LadybugsMum

clarker99 said:


> To anyone that may know:
> 
> If you are an existing member and you are waiting for Disney to add the new contract (same use year) to your Member ID, does it just show up on the account automatically or will I get the 2 emails with the club ID/activation code?  Thanks


I haven't always gotten an email when a new contract with the same UY has been loaded. I did get one when I bought a contract with a difference UY at a different resort.


----------



## SpotMonkey

clarker99 said:


> To anyone that may know:
> 
> If you are an existing member and you are waiting for Disney to add the new contract (same use year) to your Member ID, does it just show up on the account automatically or will I get the 2 emails with the club ID/activation code?  Thanks


I did *not* get an email when my new contract (same resort, same use year) loaded. I just happened to notice it show up on my dashboard one day.


----------



## clarker99

LadybugsMum said:


> I haven't always gotten an email when a new contract with the same UY has been loaded. I did get one when I bought a contract with a difference UY at a different resort.





SpotMonkey said:


> I did *not* get an email when my new contract (same resort, same use year) loaded. I just happened to notice it show up on my dashboard one day.


Okay, cool. This was what I was expecting as it didn't make sense I would have to activate anything given the UY. Thank you, guys.


----------



## Redheadprincess

clarker99 said:


> To anyone that may know:
> 
> If you are an existing member and you are waiting for Disney to add the new contract (same use year) to your Member ID, does it just show up on the account automatically or will I get the 2 emails with the club ID/activation code?  Thanks


Just shows up, if same use year Just added our second contract that way.


----------



## hglenn

Final Update
Home Resort: Boardwalk
Broker: https://www.**********.com
Title Company: Hayes Title, LLC
Offer made: 3/17/2022
Offer accepted: 3/17/2022
Sent to ROFR: 3/21/2022
Passed ROFR: 4/25/2022
Closing docs received: 5/5/2022
Closing docs returned: 5/9/2022 (buyer and seller)
Closing: ??  Was not told it closed.
Deed recorded: 5/24/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 6/22/22. (I was told the paperwork was electronically sent to DVC on 5/25, however, DVC told me they were not received until 6/8.)
Points in account: 6/24/22 (added via chat)

Days Total:99
I honestly thought I would exceed 100!


----------



## I am Moana of Motunui

Home Resort: Polynesian
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
Offer made: 5/19/2022
Offer accepted: 5/19/2022
Sent to ROFR: 5/20/2022
Passed ROFR: 6/14/2022
Closing docs received: 6/16/2022
Closing docs returned: 6/16/2022
Closing: 6/23/2022
Deed recorded: 6/24/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:

I will update the post when the transfer is complete! So excited to be part of the DVC family!


----------



## GVLSoccerGuy

Home Resort: Polynesian
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 5/28
Offer accepted: 5/28
Sent to ROFR: 5/28
Passed ROFR: 6/22
Closing docs received: 6/24
Closing docs returned: 6/24
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## clarker99

clarker99 said:


> Home Resort: BCV
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 4/16/2022
> Offer accepted: 4/16/2022 (0 days)
> Sent to ROFR: 04/17/2022 ( 1 days)
> Passed ROFR: 5/17/2022 (issued estoppel also) (30 days)
> Closing docs received: 06/03/2022 (17 days)
> Closing docs returned: 06/03/2022 (Buyer) (0 days)
> Closing: 06/10/2022 (7 days)
> Deed recorded: 06/14/2022 (4 Days)
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> 59 days and counting... the pain


Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/16/2022
Offer accepted: 4/16/2022 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 04/17/2022 ( 1 days)
Passed ROFR: 5/17/2022 (issued estoppel also) (30 days)
Closing docs received: 06/03/2022 (17 days)
Closing docs returned: 06/03/2022 (Buyer) (0 days)
Closing: 06/10/2022 (7 days)
Deed recorded: 06/14/2022 (4 Days)
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 06/26/2022 (12 days)
Points in account: 06/26/2022 (0 days) Used online chat. 

71 days total.  Finished in significantly less days than anticipated given the issues Magic Vacation Title has been having. So excited to have the 11 month window at BCV


----------



## Bea

Bea said:


> Home Resort: SSR
> Broker:www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company:Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made:05/01/22
> Offer accepted:05/01/22
> Sent to ROFR:05/03/22
> Passed ROFR: 05/26/22
> Closing docs received: 06/16/22
> Closing docs returned:06/16/22 (buyer)
> Funds sent: 06/17/22
> Closing: 06/24/22
> Deed recorded:27/06/22
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> I can only fill out part of the information for now, but I wanted to give others who are also dealing with the same broker and title company an idea of wait time.


Deed was just recorded today . Between receiving closing docs,closing and deed register was only 10 days. However, waiting for closing docs was pretty much 3 weeks


----------



## Cintijen

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/23
Offer accepted: 4/25
Sent to ROFR: 4/29
Passed ROFR: 5/25
Closing docs received: 6/10
Closing docs returned: 6/14
Closing: 6/20
Deed recorded: 6/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:

Not so patiently waiting for the emails from DVC...


----------



## DonMacGregor

Home Resort: BRV
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 5/29
Offer accepted: 5/30
Sent to ROFR: 5/30
Passed ROFR: 6/27
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## heather2328

heather2328 said:


> Home Resort: SSR
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 4/5
> Offer accepted: 4/5
> Sent to ROFR: 4/6
> Passed ROFR: 5/3
> Closing docs received: 5/25
> Closing docs returned: 5/25 - Still waiting on closing docs from seller(international)
> Closing: 6/10
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> Days Total:
> 
> Relived and surprised I closed today since I was told it wouldn’t close until next week. On to waiting some more for a new membership account


Home Resort: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/5
Offer accepted: 4/5
Sent to ROFR: 4/6
Passed ROFR: 5/3
Closing docs received: 5/25
Closing docs returned: 5/25
Closing: 6/10
Deed recorded: 6/14
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 6/27 (1st e-mail 12:05pm, 2nd e-mail 1:45pm)
Points in account: Will get them added tomorrow
Days Total: 85 days

I got a call from my guide an hour after I got the 1st e-mail because I told her I wanted to add on 2 weeks ago once my account was set up. So now I am also a direct member at Riviera and I had the points in about 2 hours lol! This process has been painful but well worth the savings and buying direct as a member has also saved me a ton of money.


----------



## DonMacGregor

DonMacGregor said:


> Home Resort: BRV
> Broker: www.dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 5/29
> Offer accepted: 5/30
> Sent to ROFR: 5/30
> Passed ROFR: 6/27
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


Home Resort: BRV
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 5/29
Offer accepted: 5/30 (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 5/30
Passed ROFR: 6/27 (29 days)
Closing docs received (buyer): 6/29
Closing docs returned (buyer): 6/29 (0 days)
Closing docs returned (seller):
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total: 31


----------



## Chuckdlc

All:    My closing occurred on 6/22 (first American Title) as of this morning 6/28 my deed still doesn’t show as recorded, should I be concerned?


----------



## GVLSoccerGuy

Newbie here, but how do you know when your deed is recorded? Are you all checking somewhere or are you notified?


----------



## clarker99

GVLSoccerGuy said:


> Newbie here, but how do you know when your deed is recorded? Are you all checking somewhere or are you notified?


https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearchResults.jsp?searchId=0


----------



## GVLSoccerGuy

clarker99 said:


> https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearchResults.jsp?searchId=0


----------



## dlam32

clarker99 said:


> https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearchResults.jsp?searchId=0


It depends on where your resort is located. I presumed all deeds were listed with the OC comptroller but come to find out the deed is listed in the state where the property is located. So Aulani is Hawaii, VGC is California and so forth. Links below has all the websites for all the locations where deeds are located. 

Disney World Resorts
http://or.occompt.com/recorder/web/

Vero Beach Resort
http://ori.indian-river.org/home/index

Hilton Head Island Resort
http://rodweb.bcgov.net/nvtest/or_sch.asp

Disneyland/Grand Californian Resort
https://cr.ocgov.com/recorderworks/

Aulani
https://boc.ehawaii.gov/docsearch/nameSearch.html


----------



## dlam32

GVLSoccerGuy said:


> Newbie here, but how do you know when your deed is recorded? Are you all checking somewhere or are you notified?


You need to check. Posted a reply with links to various comptrollers.


----------



## mlittig

How are so many of you getting your points added through the Chat feature  My contract closed on June 7th, was recorded on June 10th and showed up in my account on June 24th  It is the same home resort, use year and the exact same name. I have tried Chat twice and was told by both that it is taking 4 weeks for points to be added so there is nothing they can do


----------



## LadybugsMum

mlittig said:


> How are so many of you getting your points added through the Chat feature  My contract closed on June 7th, was recorded on June 10th and showed up in my account on June 24th  It is the same home resort, use year and the exact same name. I have tried Chat twice and was told by both that it is taking 4 weeks for points to be added so there is nothing they can do


If chat isn't working, I'd call to get it done.


----------



## wnielsen1

mlittig said:


> How are so many of you getting your points added through the Chat feature  My contract closed on June 7th, was recorded on June 10th and showed up in my account on June 24th  It is the same home resort, use year and the exact same name. I have tried Chat twice and was told by both that it is taking 4 weeks for points to be added so there is nothing they can do


I think it is more about which CM you get on the phone or chat.


----------



## heather2328

mlittig said:


> How are so many of you getting your points added through the Chat feature  My contract closed on June 7th, was recorded on June 10th and showed up in my account on June 24th  It is the same home resort, use year and the exact same name. I have tried Chat twice and was told by both that it is taking 4 weeks for points to be added so there is nothing they can do


My new membership account was set up yesterday and I had to call for another reason (my dvc membership was not listed in my MDE profile) once that was resolved I asked him about my points and he loaded them for me. I did try chat earlier today and they said no lol.


----------



## GVLSoccerGuy

*UPDATE*

ROFR felt like such a long wait, but everything else has gone swiftly. Here's hoping the membership setup and point loading goes similarly fast.

Home Resort: Polynesian
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 5/28
Offer accepted: 5/28 (0 Days)
Sent to ROFR: 5/28 (0 Days)
Passed ROFR: 6/22 (25 Days)
Closing docs received (Buyer): 6/24 (2 Days)
Closing docs returned (Buyer): 6/24 (0 Days)
Closing docs returned (Seller): 6/27 (3 Days)
Closing: 6/28 (1 Day)
Deed recorded: 6/28 (0 Days)
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total: 31 Days


----------



## Mexacajun

heather2328 said:


> My new membership account was set up yesterday and I had to call for another reason (my dvc membership was not listed in my MDE profile) once that was resolved I asked him about my points and he loaded them for me. I did try chat earlier today and they said no lol.


Where is this mythical chat of which everyone speaks? Can it be accessed from Mobile or only on a computer? I can’t find it on my phone.


----------



## Sandisw

Mexacajun said:


> Where is this mythical chat of which everyone speaks? Can it be accessed from Mobile or only on a computer? I can’t find it on my phone.



I shows up when you are in the website.


----------



## Mexacajun

Sandisw said:


> I shows up when you are in the website.


I don’t see it anywhere. Is it a pop up? Is there a setting that I need to check?

Nvm- found it and feel really dumb.


----------



## Azndjdude

Home Resort: GFV
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 5/23/2022 (0 Days)
Offer accepted: 5/23/2022 (0 Days)
Sent to ROFR: 5/25/2022 (2 Days)
Passed ROFR: 6/20/2022 (26 Days)
Closing docs received: 6/20/2022 (0 Days)
Closing docs returned: 6/20/2022 (0 Days)
Closing: 6/29/2022 (9 Days)
Deed recorded: 6/29/2022 (0 Days)
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total: 35 so far!


----------



## Mexacajun

Sandisw said:


> I shows up when you are in the website.


Used the chat last night after my contract showed up and they took all my info and came back to me and said I would need to wait 3 more days and to chat back on Friday. I guess this is the way.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Mexacajun said:


> Used the chat last night after my contract showed up and they took all my info and came back to me and said I would need to wait 3 more days and to chat back on Friday. I guess this is the way.


I'd try calling today or tomorrow if you need to points; if you don't then try chat again on Friday.


----------



## Mexacajun

LadybugsMum said:


> I'd try calling today or tomorrow if you need to points; if you don't then try chat again on Friday.


Need is such an interesting word.


----------



## DonMacGregor

> Mexacajun said:
> Used the chat last night after my contract showed up and they took all my info and came back to me and said I would need to wait 3 more days and to chat back on Friday. I guess this is the way.


----------



## RKS03

I’m the seller of a contract and buyer hasn’t sent in closing documents in 9 days (ROFR notification was 12 days ago).  Typically I see complaints about the seller taking a while but I’m a little concerned there’s an issue with buyer since typically buyers are eager to get ahold of the contract. We’re both domestic.  Would you follow-up with the title company or the broker to see if they can check in with buyer? I know they could just be lining up financing but I wouldn’t expect it to take too long to go so.  

Thank you.


----------



## jessica9785

Home Resort: Polynesian
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: magic vacation title
Offer made: 4/26/22
Offer accepted: 4/26/22
Sent to ROFR: 4/28/22
Passed ROFR: 6/9/22
Closing docs received: 6/16/22
Closing docs returned: 6/16/22
Closing: 6/28/22
Deed recorded: 6/29/22
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 7/16/22
Points in account: 7/17/22 (via chat)

Days Total: 84


----------



## Sandisw

RKS03 said:


> I’m the seller of a contract and buyer hasn’t sent in closing documents in 9 days (ROFR notification was 12 days ago).  Typically I see complaints about the seller taking a while but I’m a little concerned there’s an issue with buyer since typically buyers are eager to get ahold of the contract. We’re both domestic.  Would you follow-up with the title company or the broker to see if they can check in with buyer? I know they could just be lining up financing but I wouldn’t expect it to take too long to go so.
> 
> Thank you.



Yes. I would.  At least to let you know what is going on.


----------



## RKS03

Sandisw said:


> Yes. I would.  At least to let you know what is going on.


Thanks, would you recommend following up with both title company and broker or one or the other?


----------



## Sandisw

RKS03 said:


> Thanks, would you recommend following up with both title company and broker or one or the other?



I always followed up with title company.


----------



## TonyLovesDis

RKS03 said:


> I’m the seller of a contract and buyer hasn’t sent in closing documents in 9 days (ROFR notification was 12 days ago).  Typically I see complaints about the seller taking a while but I’m a little concerned there’s an issue with buyer since typically buyers are eager to get ahold of the contract. We’re both domestic.  Would you follow-up with the title company or the broker to see if they can check in with buyer? I know they could just be lining up financing but I wouldn’t expect it to take too long to go so.
> 
> Thank you.


I wouldn't worry too much about it. They don't make it very clear that the sooner you get the paperwork done the sooner you close. My wife and I are first time buyers and it showed us with a closing date 30 days after we got the contract. I caught covid and had to wait to have a notary come plus we needed to witnesses which was a pain because we just moved to a new state. I'd give it maybe until the 3rd week


----------



## mlittig

mlittig said:


> How are so many of you getting your points added through the Chat feature  My contract closed on June 7th, was recorded on June 10th and showed up in my account on June 24th  It is the same home resort, use year and the exact same name. I have tried Chat twice and was told by both that it is taking 4 weeks for points to be added so there is nothing they can do


Update: I took the advice of several posters and called Member Services today  The wait was under 15minutes and it took a half an hour phone call but my points were successfully loaded when I was on the phone  

Home Resort: Old Key West
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: April 10, 2022
Offer accepted: April 11, 2022
Sent to ROFR: April 12, 2022
Passed ROFR: May 5, 2022
Closing docs received: May 27, 2022
Closing docs returned: June 1, 2022
Closing: June 7, 2022
Deed recorded: June 10, 2022
Contract Showing on Membership (same use year): June 24, 2022
Points in account: June 29, 222

Days Total: 81


----------



## RKS03

TonyLovesDis said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about it. They don't make it very clear that the sooner you get the paperwork done the sooner you close. My wife and I are first time buyers and it showed us with a closing date 30 days after we got the contract. I caught covid and had to wait to have a notary come plus we needed to witnesses which was a pain because we just moved to a new state. I'd give it maybe until the 3rd week


Yeah I was thinking that too. New buyers could definitely think closing date is the closing date so no need to pay before.   The contract doesn’t really make it clear you can close earlier if you send in documents earlier.


----------



## Chuckdlc

Once the deed is recorded, as a new member the first way we learn that our account has been sent up is by getting an email or regular mail or is there some other way to check the member site?

Thank you!   I'm trying to book a night three weeks from now and I'm up against the clock.  lol


----------



## hglenn

Chuckdlc said:


> Once the deed is recorded, as a new member the first way we learn that our account has been sent up is by getting an email or regular mail or is there some other way to check the member site?
> 
> Thank you!   I'm trying to book a night three weeks from now and I'm up against the clock.  lol


You'll get 2 separate emails from member services.  Mine took about 4 weeks from when our deed was recorded.  Part of that could've been a delay in the title company sending the deed to DVC.  I've seen many take about 10 days.  There's really no speeding up that process at all.  However, as noted in above comments, once you get your account set up you can chat with MS to get your points added.  It was 48 hours for me but some have had success at 24 hours after getting your emails.


----------



## pks_domer

hglenn said:


> You'll get 2 separate emails from member services.  Mine took about 4 weeks from when our deed was recorded.  Part of that could've been a delay in the title company sending the deed to DVC.  I've seen many take about 10 days.  There's really no speeding up that process at all.  However, as noted in above comments, once you get your account set up you can chat with MS to get your points added.  It was 48 hours for me but some have had success at 24 hours after getting your emails.


I've struck out on chat after 24hr and 72hr... it's still "in process"


----------



## Mexacajun

pks_domer said:


> I've struck out on chat after 24hr and 72hr... it's still "in process"


Keep going. I got it after 72 hours through chat. I contacted them 4 times in 3 days. 1 told me 3 days. 2 told me 3-6 weeks and the last one just gave it to me immediately.


----------



## mcdieselsauce

pks_domer said:


> I've struck out on chat after 24hr and 72hr... it's still "in process"


I was told after 72 hours when i tried. When i contacted after 72 hours he said they can't add points they will add within 6 weeks so i just wrote back saying MS said they had the option to add after 72 hours. He said he'd investigate and came back 15 minutes later saying that was right and he had added them. 

I just imagine most of the chat people work across divisions and not dvc only or are newer so they don't know and just give the standard script response.


----------



## DonMacGregor

mcdieselsauce said:


> I was told after 72 hours when i tried. When i contacted after 72 hours he said they can't add points they will add within 6 weeks so i just wrote back saying MS said they had the option to add after 72 hours. He said he'd investigate and came back 15 minutes later saying that was right and he had added them.
> 
> I just imagine most of the chat people work across divisions and not dvc only or are newer so they don't know and just give the standard script response.


It's because accounts are set up by Member Administration (MA), and chat and calls go to Member Services (MS). MA does say it can take up to 6 weeks to get the account set up (just a CYA estimate to give them plenty of time) and the folks in MS (phone or chat) have no influence over that part of the process. They can't speed it up, or even call over to MA to check on status. Even if you called and asked to be transferred to MA, you wouldn't make any progress.

MS will tell you it takes between 24 and 48 hours after the account is set up by MA before they see it and can request that the points be provisioned. Even then, it requires some additional key strokes by the right person with the right authorization. Once it's in their hands, they can move quickly.

You could get on chat at 8:00 am and the rep could tell you no-go because the account hasn't been set up. MA could set up the account at 8:15, and if you happened to call MS back at 8:30, you might find that the points can be loaded.

At least that's how it's been explained to me...


----------



## Justtopa009

Home Resort: AKV
Broker: Andy Berry, DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/25/2022
Offer accepted: 5/25/2022
Sent to ROFR: 5/26/2022
Passed ROFR: 6/22/2022 
Closing docs received: 7/1/2022
Closing docs returned: 7/1/2022
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total: 38 so far!


----------



## pks_domer

Thanks @Mexacajun, @mcdieselsauce, and @DonMacGregor. I appreciate the education, will help next time I try!


----------



## I am Moana of Motunui

Mexacajun said:


> Keep going. I got it after 72 hours through chat. I contacted them 4 times in 3 days. 1 told me 3 days. 2 told me 3-6 weeks and the last one just gave it to me immediately.


Persistence pays off


----------



## I am Moana of Motunui

My broker told me that Disney would notify me by email once the transfer of ownership is completed. How does Disney know my email? It was listed on the purchase agreement.


----------



## pks_domer

Home Resort: AKV
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 5/3/22
Offer accepted: 5/3/22
Sent to ROFR: 5/3/22 
Passed ROFR: 5/25/22 (issued estoppel also) 
Closing docs received: 5/25/22 
Closing docs returned: 5/26/22 (docs from international seller 6/9/22)
Closing: 6/14/22
Deed recorded: 6/15/22
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 6/28/22
Points in account: 7/2/22 (via MS call)

Total: 60 days

Thanks to all on the thread for the timelines and advice. Good luck to all those still in process!


----------



## Mexacajun

pks_domer said:


> Home Resort: AKV
> Broker: www.dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 5/3/22
> Offer accepted: 5/3/22
> Sent to ROFR: 5/3/22
> Passed ROFR: 5/25/22 (issued estoppel also)
> Closing docs received: 5/25/22
> Closing docs returned: 5/26/22 (docs from international seller 6/9/22)
> Closing: 6/14/22
> Deed recorded: 6/15/22
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 6/28/22
> Points in account: 7/2/22 (via MS call)
> 
> Total: 60 days
> 
> Thanks to all on the thread for the timelines and advice. Good luck to all those still in process!


60 days is super sweet!! Congrats!!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

mlittig said:


> How are so many of you getting your points added through the Chat feature  My contract closed on June 7th, was recorded on June 10th and showed up in my account on June 24th  It is the same home resort, use year and the exact same name. I have tried Chat twice and was told by both that it is taking 4 weeks for points to be added so there is nothing they can do



Tell them you need the points to book a vacation.


----------



## dmcfa2504

Possibly dumb question from someone who is  just super impatient. I assume member services might have some time off for the 4th? Didn’t know chances on getting that account email the next few days.


----------



## Sandisw

dmcfa2504 said:


> Possibly dumb question from someone who is  just super impatient. I assume member services might have some time off for the 4th? Didn’t know chances on getting that account email the next few days.



Yes. They are closed tomorrow


----------



## Mexacajun

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Tell them you need the points to book a vacation.


I did that but then they told me to give them the dates and they would book it for me.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Mexacajun said:


> I did that but then they told me to give them the dates and they would book it for me.



Sounds like they were trying to be difficult. 

I’d have them book something with the new points a few months out and then just cancel it when you hang up.


----------



## Sandisw

Mexacajun said:


> I did that but then they told me to give them the dates and they would book it for me.



I actually gave them fake dates once that was far out just to get them to load them!

I mean every time someone calls we jump the line ahead of those that don’t so I think some are just trying to follow the rules…but, I still did it!! 

Once I got it set, I got online and canceled it!


----------



## Mexacajun

Sandisw said:


> I actually gave them fake dates once that was far out just to get them to load them!
> 
> I mean every time someone calls we jump the line ahead of those that don’t so I think some are just trying to follow the rules…but, I still did it!!
> 
> Once I got it set, I got online and canceled it!


Great advice!!!


----------



## joarath

Sorry if this is a dumb question. When you're a first-timer what email domain do they send the Activation Code and Club ID from? I'm worried I'll miss the email or it will show up as spam. I'd prefer to be able to search for a specific domain or email address.


----------



## JZ_LBNY

joarath said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question. When you're a first-timer what email domain do they send the Activation Code and Club ID from? I'm worried I'll miss the email or it will show up as spam. I'd prefer to be able to search for a specific domain or email address.


donotreply@disneyvacationclub.com


----------



## DonMacGregor

DonMacGregor said:


> Home Resort: BRV
> Broker: www.dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 5/29
> Offer accepted: 5/30 (1 day)
> Sent to ROFR: 5/30
> Passed ROFR: 6/27 (29 days)
> Closing docs received (buyer): 6/28
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 6/29 (1 day)
> Closing docs returned (seller):
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total: 31


Home Resort: BRV
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy Smith)
Offer made: 5/29
Offer accepted: 5/30
Sent to ROFR: 5/30
Passed ROFR: 6/27 (29 days)
Closing docs received (buyer): 6/28
Closing docs returned (buyer): 6/29 (1 day)
Closing docs returned (seller): 6/29 (0 days)
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total: 38


----------



## Princess Ploppy

Home Resort: AKL
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 5/13/2022
Offer accepted: 5/13/2022 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 5/14/2022 (1 days)
Passed ROFR: 6/8/2022 (26 days)
Closing docs received: 06/08/2022 (26 days)
Closing docs returned: 06/08/2022 (26 days)
Funds sent: 6/10/22 (28 days)
Closing: 6/16/22 (34 days)
Deed recorded: 6/16/22 (34 days)
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 7/1/22 (49 days)
Points in account:

So it took 15 days for the contract to show up in my DVC member account (already a member) but no sign of my points. I tried online chat yesterday but the person I was chatting to wasn’t having any of it so still no joy!


----------



## mlittig

Princess Ploppy said:


> Home Resort: AKL
> Broker: www.**********.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 5/13/2022
> Offer accepted: 5/13/2022 (0 days)
> Sent to ROFR: 5/14/2022 (1 days)
> Passed ROFR: 6/8/2022 (26 days)
> Closing docs received: 06/08/2022 (26 days)
> Closing docs returned: 06/08/2022 (26 days)
> Funds sent: 6/10/22 (28 days)
> Closing: 6/16/22 (34 days)
> Deed recorded: 6/16/22 (34 days)
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 7/1/22 (49 days)
> Points in account:
> 
> So it took 15 days for the contract to show up in my DVC member account (already a member) but no sign of my points. I tried online chat yesterday but the person I was chatting to wasn’t having any of it so still no joy!


Princess Ploppy, I struck out several times with Chat but had luck with my first time calling    It took half an hour because the CM had to call someone else so it was a while before the other person answered  But it was well worth the time as my points were added while I was on the phone  I should add that I am an existing DVC member and this contract was the same home resort and use year as the one I was adding it to  Good luck


----------



## heather2328

Home Resort: Riviera
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/16
Offer accepted: 5/17
Sent to ROFR: 5/18
Passed ROFR: 6/15
Closing docs received: 7/5
Closing docs returned: 7/6
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Princess Ploppy

mlittig said:


> Princess Ploppy, I struck out several times with Chat but had luck with my first time calling    It took half an hour because the CM had to call someone else so it was a while before the other person answered  But it was well worth the time as my points were added while I was on the phone  I should add that I am an existing DVC member and this contract was the same home resort and use year as the one I was adding it to  Good luck


Thanks I’m an existing member too but this is a different resort to my other contracts (albeit the same use year).

I don’t need the points for anything yet as already have our big trip for august this year booked but will need the points when we get back to book the big trip for next august!! We are from the UK with children so these days tend to do just one trip a year for 3/4 weeks in the school summer break

I have bought another contract too but I’m still waiting for the seller to return the closing documents - it’s been 3 weeks


----------



## Cintijen

Cintijen said:


> Home Resort: PVB
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 4/23
> Offer accepted: 4/25
> Sent to ROFR: 4/29
> Passed ROFR: 5/25
> Closing docs received: 6/10
> Closing docs returned: 6/14
> Closing: 6/20
> Deed recorded: 6/21
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:
> 
> Not so patiently waiting for the emails from DVC...


Home Resort: PVB
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/23
Offer accepted: 4/25
Sent to ROFR: 4/29
Passed ROFR: 5/25
Closing docs received: 6/10
Closing docs returned: 6/14
Closing: 6/20
Deed recorded: 6/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 7/6
Points in account: 

Days Total:


----------



## Chuckdlc

Cintijen said:


> Home Resort: PVB
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 4/23
> Offer accepted: 4/25
> Sent to ROFR: 4/29
> Passed ROFR: 5/25
> Closing docs received: 6/10
> Closing docs returned: 6/14
> Closing: 6/20
> Deed recorded: 6/21
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 7/6
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


My deed was recorded on 6/21 also.  Nothing yet.   I'm getting frustrated.


----------



## lkpat1983

FINAL UPDATE:

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/13/22
Offer accepted: 4/13/22
Sent to ROFR: 4/14/22
Passed ROFR: 5/19/22
Estoppel Issued: 5/19/22
Closing docs received: 6/8/22
Buyer Closing docs returned: 6/13/22
Seller Closing docs returned: 6/13/22
Closing: 6/17/22
Deed recorded: 6/20/22
Contract Showing on Membership: 7/6/22
Points in account: 7/7/22 (added via call to member services)

Days Total: 85


----------



## DonMacGregor

DonMacGregor said:


> Home Resort: BRV
> Broker: www.dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy Smith)
> Offer made: 5/29
> Offer accepted: 5/30
> Sent to ROFR: 5/30
> Passed ROFR: 6/27 (29 days)
> Closing docs received (buyer): 6/28
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 6/29 (1 day)
> Closing docs returned (seller): 6/29 (1 day)
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total: 38



Home Resort: BRV
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy Smith)
Offer made: 5/29
Offer accepted: 5/30
Sent to ROFR: 5/30
Passed ROFR: 6/27 (29 days)
Closing docs received (buyer): 6/28
Closing docs returned (buyer): 6/29 (1 day)
Closing docs returned (seller): 6/29 (1 day)
Closing: 7/7
Deed recorded: 7/7
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total: 40


----------



## hglenn

DonMacGregor said:


> Home Resort: BRV
> Broker: www.dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy Smith)
> Offer made: 5/29
> Offer accepted: 5/30
> Sent to ROFR: 5/30
> Passed ROFR: 6/27 (29 days)
> Closing docs received (buyer): 6/29
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 6/29 (0 days)
> Closing docs returned (seller): 7/5 (7 days, including holiday)
> Closing: 7/7
> Deed recorded: 7/7
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total: 40


this might be the quickest one I've seen yet!


----------



## DonMacGregor

hglenn said:


> this might be the quickest one I've seen yet!


Nah, there have been some shockingly fast ones in the past, but in the current environment, I am pretty happy with the timeline. It did help that the seller had the closing docs signed and notarized in a day.


----------



## LadybugsMum

I'm the seller and Disney has taken both of my SSR contracts. I'm putting this here for me and others to track this process. I was told that Disney will send me the closing docs ~7 days before the closing date in the contract which is 8/15.


Home Resort: SSR #1
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: Disney
Offer made: 6/5
Offer accepted: 6/5
Sent to ROFR: 6/6
Taken in ROFR: 7/6 (30 days)
Closing docs received (seller):
Closing docs returned (seller):
Closing: 8/15 (scheduled per contract)
Deed recorded:
Contract Removed from Membership:
Funds disbursed:

Days Total:

Home Resort: SSR #2
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: Disney
Offer made: 6/5
Offer accepted: 6/5
Sent to ROFR: 6/6
Taken in ROFR: 7/6 (30 days)
Closing docs received (seller):
Closing docs returned (seller):
Closing: 8/15 (scheduled per contract)
Deed recorded:
Contract Removed from Membership:
Funds disbursed:

Days Total:


----------



## TerrorPigeon

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/8/22
Offer accepted: 6/8/22
Sent to ROFR: 6/9/22
Passed ROFR: 7/7/22
Estoppel received: 7/7/22
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned buyer: 
Closing docs returned seller: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 
Points in account: 

Total Days: 29 so far


----------



## GVLSoccerGuy

hglenn said:


> this might be the quickest one I've seen yet!


https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time-2021-and-2022-edition.3836891/post-64115868

I couldn't believe how fast mine went. Motivated seller who accepted my offer with an hour and had closing docs notarized and in the mail same day. Just awaiting the account setup at this point


----------



## varyth

varyth said:


> Home Resort: VGF
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 5/9/2022
> Offer accepted: 5/9/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 5/10/2022
> Passed ROFR: 5/28/2022
> Closing docs received: 6/20/2022
> Closing docs returned: 6/20/2022 (buyer)
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


UPDATE #1:

Home Resort: VGF
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/9/2022
Offer accepted: 5/9/2022
Sent to ROFR: 5/10/2022
Passed ROFR: 5/28/2022
Closing docs received: 6/20/2022
Closing docs returned: 6/20/2022 (buyer)
Closing docs returned: 7/6/2022 (seller)
Closing: 7/7/2022
Deed recorded: 7/11/2022
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Cintijen

Cintijen said:


> Home Resort: PVB
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 4/23
> Offer accepted: 4/25
> Sent to ROFR: 4/29
> Passed ROFR: 5/25
> Closing docs received: 6/10
> Closing docs returned: 6/14
> Closing: 6/20
> Deed recorded: 6/21
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 7/6
> Points in account: 7/8 (added via chat)
> 
> Days Total: 76


Final update!

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/23
Offer accepted: 4/25
Sent to ROFR: 4/29
Passed ROFR: 5/25
Closing docs received: 6/10
Closing docs returned: 6/14
Closing: 6/20
Deed recorded: 6/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 7/6
Points in account: 7/8 (added via chat)

Days Total: 76


----------



## Justtopa009

Justtopa009 said:


> Home Resort: AKV
> Broker: Andy Berry, DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 5/25/2022
> Offer accepted: 5/25/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 5/26/2022
> Passed ROFR: 6/22/2022
> Closing docs received: 7/1/2022
> Closing docs returned: 7/1/2022
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total: 38 so far!


Home Resort: AKV
Broker: Andy Berry, DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/25/2022
Offer accepted: 5/25/2022 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 5/26/2022 (1 day since offer)
Passed ROFR: 6/22/2022 (29 days since offer)
Closing docs received: 7/1/2022 (38 days since offer)
Closing docs returned: 7/1/2022 (38 days since offer)
Closing: 7/7/2022 (44 days since offer)
Deed recorded: 7/11/2022 (48 days since offer)
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Total Days: 48 Days


----------



## Chuckdlc

I have to post the final specifics of my transaction later but I wanted to take a moment to thank those in this thread that answered some of my questions along the way.  This was my first contract and having access to helpful people with knowledge of how things work really made it far less vague and less stressful.


----------



## I am Moana of Motunui

I am Moana of Motunui said:


> Home Resort: Polynesian
> Broker: www.****************.com
> Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
> Offer made: 5/19/2022
> Offer accepted: 5/19/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 5/20/2022
> Passed ROFR: 6/14/2022
> Closing docs received: 6/16/2022
> Closing docs returned: 6/16/2022
> Closing: 6/23/2022
> Deed recorded: 6/24/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:
> 
> I will update the post when the transfer is complete! So excited to be part of the DVC family!




Update - Got my email today -  the transfer of the membership is complete  Now just waiting for the points to get transferred! I'm so excited to be nearing the end of the process 

Home Resort: Polynesian
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
Offer made: 5/19/2022
Offer accepted: 5/19/2022
Sent to ROFR: 5/20/2022
Passed ROFR: 6/14/2022
Closing docs received: 6/16/2022
Closing docs returned: 6/16/2022
Closing: 6/23/2022
Deed recorded: 6/24/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 7/11/2022
Points in account:

Days Total: 52 days


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

hglenn said:


> this might be the quickest one I've seen yet!


Yeah…two words - MASON TITLE.


----------



## Parkhopperplanner

Home Resort: Old Key West (extended)
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/25/22
Offer accepted: 4/26/22
Sent to ROFR: 4/29/22
Passed ROFR: 5/28/22 (estoppel issued)
Closing docs received: 6/22/22
Closing docs returned: 7/6/22 (delay on buyer / our part due to travel)
Closing: 7/11/22
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## mejones1115

Home Resort: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 04/27/2022
Offer accepted: 04/28/2022 (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 04/29/2022 (2 days)
Passed ROFR: 05/25/2022 (28 days)
Closing docs received: 06/01/2022 (35 days)
Closing docs returned: 06/02/2022 (buyer) Sellers docs were received 07/06 (but were not complete and filled out properly) (36 days)
Closing: -07/11/2022 (By some miracle we closed 2 days before our closing date even though as of Friday they didn't think we were going to close on time and we were going to walk and buy direct) (75 days and counting)
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:

We had hopes that we would close and have our points well before our 7 month window opened for our February trip for Princess Half weekend.  Obviously that chance is gone now, but we should be close.  Just hoping we will still be able to get rooms (thankfully we have 1 room booked for part of the trip with our 50 point contract) but we still need 3 more nights for that room and 2 more.  Plus we are really hoping we'll be able to get our points loaded so we can adjust our reservation for this year to use our expiring points from this contract and bank our other contracts 2021 points.


----------



## mejones1115

mejones1115 said:


> Home Resort: AKV
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 04/27/2022
> Offer accepted: 04/28/2022 (1 day)
> Sent to ROFR: 04/29/2022 (2 days)
> Passed ROFR: 05/25/2022 (28 days)
> Closing docs received: 06/01/2022 (35 days)
> Closing docs returned: 06/02/2022 (buyer) Sellers docs were received 07/06 (but were not complete and filled out properly) (36 days)
> Closing: -07/11/2022 (By some miracle we closed 2 days before our closing date even though as of Friday they didn't think we were going to close on time and we were going to walk and buy direct) (75 days and counting)
> Deed recorded: 07/13/2022 (77 days)
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:
> 
> We had hopes that we would close and have our points well before our 7 month window opened for our February trip for Princess Half weekend.  Obviously that chance is gone now, but we should be close.  Just hoping we will still be able to get rooms (thankfully we have 1 room booked for part of the trip with our 50 point contract) but we still need 3 more nights for that room and 2 more.  Plus we are really hoping we'll be able to get our points loaded so we can adjust our reservation for this year to use our expiring points from this contract and bank our other contracts 2021 points.


Updated deed recorded today.


----------



## Parkhopperplanner

Parkhopperplanner said:


> Home Resort: Old Key West (extended)
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 4/25/22
> Offer accepted: 4/26/22
> Sent to ROFR: 4/29/22
> Passed ROFR: 5/28/22 (estoppel issued)
> Closing docs received: 6/22/22
> Closing docs returned: 7/6/22 (delay on buyer / our part due to travel)
> Closing: 7/11/22
> Deed recorded: 7/13/22
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


Deed recorded! Now to wait for Disney to create our account - excited to book our first trip!


----------



## Warriorfish5392

Parkhopperplanner said:


> Deed recorded! Now to wait for Disney to create our account - excited to book our first trip!


Good luck, hopefully its quick. We are in the same boat here!! Waiting on Disney. Super excited to book our Welcome Home stay!!


----------



## Warriorfish5392

Justtopa009 said:


> Home Resort: AKV
> Broker: Andy Berry, DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 5/25/2022
> Offer accepted: 5/25/2022 (0 days)
> Sent to ROFR: 5/26/2022 (1 day since offer)
> Passed ROFR: 6/22/2022 (29 days since offer)
> Closing docs received: 7/1/2022 (38 days since offer)
> Closing docs returned: 7/1/2022 (38 days since offer)
> Closing: 7/7/2022 (44 days since offer)
> Deed recorded: 7/11/2022 (48 days since offer)
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Total Days: 48 Days


Any day now!!!!


----------



## RKS03

RKS03 said:


> I’m the seller of a contract and buyer hasn’t sent in closing documents in 9 days (ROFR notification was 12 days ago).  Typically I see complaints about the seller taking a while but I’m a little concerned there’s an issue with buyer since typically buyers are eager to get ahold of the contract. We’re both domestic.  Would you follow-up with the title company or the broker to see if they can check in with buyer? I know they could just be lining up financing but I wouldn’t expect it to take too long to go so.
> 
> Thank you.


My BWV contract finally closed yesterday, a few days before the end closing date! I guess the buyers were just lining up financing.  In any case I am now able to pay off the direct VGF purchase I made without using the 6 months grace period offered with the Premier card. Looking forward to staying at VGF in December!


----------



## Newv88

Home Resort: BLT
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/8
Offer accepted: 6/8
Sent to ROFR: 6/11 (3 days)
Passed ROFR: 7/14 (33 days)
Closing docs received (buyer): 7/14 (0 days)
Closing docs returned (buyer): 7/15 (1 day)
Closing docs returned (seller):
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:

Was shocked to get the closing documents the same day as the ROFR waiver!


----------



## Azndjdude

Newv88 said:


> Home Resort: BLT
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/8
> Offer accepted: 6/8
> Sent to ROFR: 6/11 (3 days)
> Passed ROFR: 7/14 (33 days)
> Closing docs received (buyer): 7/14 (0 days)
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 7/15 (1 day)
> Closing docs returned (seller):
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:
> 
> Was shocked to get the closing documents the same day as the ROFR waiver!


I think they are getting better. I had my closing docs the day it passed ROFR (like hours) and I was shocked. However, my sellers have taken three weeks to get their docs signed so that almost negates the quickness of the closing docs being received on the same day.


----------



## mejones1115

Newv88 said:


> Home Resort: BLT
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/8
> Offer accepted: 6/8
> Sent to ROFR: 6/11 (3 days)
> Passed ROFR: 7/14 (33 days)
> Closing docs received (buyer): 7/14 (0 days)
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 7/15 (1 day)
> Closing docs returned (seller):
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:
> 
> Was shocked to get the closing documents the same day as the ROFR waiver!


Wow that's crazy!!  I emailed them basically beginning them if they could try and expedite it for ours as we had a big time crunch.   Thankfully after that they did get then to us otherwise we were told it would have been 3 weeks.  Hopefully your sellers are quick to return their docs too.  After going through this process twice (technically 3 times but ROFR took our first one) I have learned that resale is not for us.  Next time we'll definitely go direct.   I thought I was a pretty patient person,  but I learned very quickly that I am not an I am a bit of a control freak too.


----------



## Nursemanit

Very encouraging that ROFR is trending at about a month.


----------



## jessica9785

jessica9785 said:


> Home Resort: Polynesian
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: magic vacation title
> Offer made: 4/26/22
> Offer accepted: 4/26/22
> Sent to ROFR: 4/28/22
> Passed ROFR: 6/9/22
> Closing docs received: 6/16/22
> Closing docs returned: 6/16/22
> Closing: 6/28/22
> Deed recorded: 6/29/22
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


Day 17… still waiting on these two emails


----------



## prncssjas

Home Resort: Grand Floridian
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: magic vacation title
Offer made: 5/11/22
Offer accepted: 5/11/22
Sent to ROFR: 5/12/22
Passed ROFR: 6/2/22
Closing docs received: 6/23/22
Closing docs returned: 6/24/22
Closing: 6/27/22
Deed recorded: 6/28/22
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 7/15/22
Points in account:

Days Total:

I have chatted Member Services today and they said I need to wait another 2 weeks or longer to have the points loaded. I am little confused...when I chatted them last week, they said once the contract shows up in my account (with a zero balance), the points could be added in 3-5 days.  But that is not what I heard today...sigh....what's a little more waiting! But I was hoping it could be added via the chat.


----------



## TerrorPigeon

prncssjas said:


> Home Resort: Grand Floridian
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: magic vacation title
> Offer made: 5/11/22
> Offer accepted: 5/11/22
> Sent to ROFR: 5/12/22
> Passed ROFR: 6/2/22
> Closing docs received: 6/23/22
> Closing docs returned: 6/24/22
> Closing: 6/27/22
> Deed recorded: 6/28/22
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 7/15/22
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:
> 
> I have chatted Member Services today and they said I need to wait another 2 weeks or longer to have the points loaded. I am little confused...when I chatted them last week, they said once the contract shows up in my account (with a zero balance), the points could be added in 3-5 days.  But that is not what I heard today...sigh....what's a little more waiting! But I was hoping it could be added via the chat.


I would suggest just keep asking them until someone loads your points. Calling MS might give you better luck. It honestly depends on the CM if they'll decide to load your points right then and there or just tell you to wait. I've had them tell me the same thing before that I needed to wait then I just tried calling the next day and a different CM was happy to load my points right then.


----------



## mom2missmous

TerrorPigeon said:


> I would suggest just keep asking them until someone loads your points. Calling MS might give you better luck. It honestly depends on the CM if they'll decide to load your points right then and there or just tell you to wait. I've had them tell me the same thing before that I needed to wait then I just tried calling the next day and a different CM was happy to load my points right then.


We got the zero point thing on  Friday the 8th of July, then had to wait until Tuesday to finally get them loaded.  We had better luck with the MS on phone than online chat .  The person on the phone was at least willing each time to check with their manager to see if points were there ready to be loaded , but the MS chat person was not and just gave a curt 3-4 WEEK spiel ( and yes I did call almost daily when we saw the contract was there as we were already well into our booking window for the banked points ). Finally on Tuesday they found them and loaded them for us!   OP - sending pixie dust your way hoping you get your points loaded ASAP!


----------



## prncssjas

mom2missmous said:


> We got the zero point thing on  Friday the 8th of July, then had to wait until Tuesday to finally get them loaded.  We had better luck with the MS on phone than online chat .  The person on the phone was at least willing each time to check with their manager to see if points were there ready to be loaded , but the MS chat person was not and just gave a curt 3-4 WEEK spiel ( and yes I did call almost daily when we saw the contract was there as we were already well into our booking window for the banked points ). Finally on Tuesday they found them and loaded them for us!   OP - sending pixie dust your way hoping you get your points loaded ASAP!


Thank you so much, yes, I totally agree.  At @TerrorPigeon 's suggestion, I called MS yesterday. They kept me on hold for about 30 minutes to see if they could get them loaded but were unable to.  They said to give it a day or two and try them back if I don't see them. They were MUCH more gracious on the phone with me than on chat--not that they were unfriendly on chat but simply more unyielding. I explained that I needed the points for a reservation before the rooms sell out but they did not care via chat. Thanks so much and fingers crossed for some points soon!


----------



## StoweFoSho

Home Resort: Polynesian
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/9/22
Offer accepted: 6/9/22
Sent to ROFR: 6/10/22
Passed ROFR: 7/5/22
Closing docs received: 7/8/22
Closing docs returned: Buyer 7/8/22, Seller still waiting
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## GVLSoccerGuy

I received my access code mail on Saturday but still haven't gotten my member id email to set up my account. I'M DYING OVER HERE DVC!!!


----------



## DonMacGregor

GVLSoccerGuy said:


> I received my access code mail on Saturday but still haven't gotten my member id email to set up my account. I'M DYING OVER HERE DVC!!!


13 days from closing to email seems pretty darned fast these days, especially for a new member. Just a few months ago, when things were flying through ROFR, it was still taking +/- 20 days for a contract to show up for existing members. 

Doesn't make the wait any less painful though.


----------



## Princess Ploppy

Home Resort: AKL
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 5/13/2022
Offer accepted: 5/13/2022 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 5/14/2022 (1 days)
Passed ROFR: 6/8/2022 (26 days)
Closing docs received: 06/08/2022 (26 days)
Closing docs returned: 06/08/2022 (26 days)
Funds sent: 6/10/22 (28 days)
Closing: 6/16/22 (34 days)
Deed recorded: 6/16/22 (34 days)
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 7/1/22 (49 days)
Points in account: 7/18/22 (66 days)

Finally managed to get the points loaded into my DVC account! So total transaction time from offer to accessing points - 66 days!!!


----------



## Princess Ploppy

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 5/12/2022
Offer accepted: 5/12/2022 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 5/12/2022 (0 days)
Passed ROFR: 6/15/2022 (34 days)
Closing docs received: 06/16/2022 (35 days)
Closing docs returned: 06/16/2022 (35 days)
Funds sent: 6/16/22 (35 days)
Closing: 7/15/22 (64 days)
Deed recorded: 7/18/22 (67 days)
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

And finally this one has closed!! International seller so took ages for them to get the paperwork notarized!!! So now the long wait for the contract to show up on my membership and then the points to appear!!


----------



## Tech4444

I am on day 22 after closing and still waiting for Disneys welcome email.  Is there anyway I can speed this up? haha


----------



## I am Moana of Motunui

jessica9785 said:


> Day 17… still waiting on these two emails


I got my emails recently on the 17th day. I feel your pain. Now waiting for my points to post to my account. I'm sure you will get notified any day now.


----------



## I am Moana of Motunui

GVLSoccerGuy said:


> I received my access code mail on Saturday but still haven't gotten my member id email to set up my account. I'M DYING OVER HERE DVC!!!


I would give them a call. I received my access code last Monday and my member id 2 hours later. My broker did say it could take a couple additional days before you receive the member ID.


----------



## TerrorPigeon

Update:

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/8/22
Offer accepted: 6/8/22
Sent to ROFR: 6/9/22
Passed ROFR: 7/7/22
Estoppel received: 7/7/22
Closing docs received: 7/18/22
Closing docs returned buyer: 7/18/22
Closing docs returned seller:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Total Days: 40 so far

Now my part is done. I'm in the hands of the seller and then Disney now.


----------



## Azndjdude

GVLSoccerGuy said:


> I received my access code mail on Saturday but still haven't gotten my member id email to set up my account. I'M DYING OVER HERE DVC!!!


I got my e-mail on Saturday as well, thought it was strange because it came at 10 pm CST. I thought my member ID would come a few hours later, but never did. I tried chatting them to get it and they said Member Administration needs to issue it. Sent them an inquiry yesterday via e-mail and haven't received it yet. So I am in the same boat as you.


----------



## kmill99

Home Resort: AKL
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/12/22
Offer accepted: 6/13/22 (1 Day)
Sent to ROFR: 6/14/22 (2 days)
Passed ROFR: 7/14/22 (32 days)
Closing docs received: 7/14/22 (32 days)
Closing docs returned: Buyer 7/19/22 (37 days) Seller 7/21/22 (39 days)
Closing: 7/21/22
Deed recorded: 7/22/22 (40 days)
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## jessica9785

jessica9785 said:


> Home Resort: Polynesian
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: magic vacation title
> Offer made: 4/26/22
> Offer accepted: 4/26/22
> Sent to ROFR: 4/28/22
> Passed ROFR: 6/9/22
> Closing docs received: 6/16/22
> Closing docs returned: 6/16/22
> Closing: 6/28/22
> Deed recorded: 6/29/22
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 7/16/22
> Points in account: 7/17/22 (via chat)
> 
> Days Total: 84


Updated! Emails came on Saturday night between 7p-10p. Sunday morning I had my points loaded via chat!


----------



## mejones1115

jessica9785 said:


> Updated! Emails came on Saturday night between 7p-10p. Sunday morning I had my points loaded via chat!


Tomorrow makes a week from when our deed was recorded.   Hoping it'll just be another week for our emails and getting our points loaded.   Our 7 month window opens this Thursday and we're nervous we won't be able to get anything.   At least the borrowing restrictions are gone so we should be able to make something work. Hubby and I at least have a room for Wednesday to Sunday...just need 2 more rooms and 2 more nights


----------



## GVLSoccerGuy

GVLSoccerGuy said:


> I received my access code mail on Saturday but still haven't gotten my member id email to set up my account. I'M DYING OVER HERE DVC!!!


So, quick update on this.

I called yesterday and was told that the broker/closing didn't put my SSN on the contract so my club ID info was being sent via mail. That is mildly frustrating.


----------



## DonMacGregor

GVLSoccerGuy said:


> So, quick update on this.
> 
> I called yesterday and was told that the broker/closing didn't put my SSN on the contract so my club ID info was being sent via mail. That is mildly frustrating.


That doesn’t make any sense. What does your SSN have to do with how they send the ID? I mean, they already sent you your access code via email, and if they’re sending the ID via snail mail the membership must already set up, right?


----------



## GVLSoccerGuy

DonMacGregor said:


> That doesn’t make any sense. What does your SSN have to do with how they send the ID? I mean, they already sent you your access code via email, and if they’re sending the ID via snail mail the membership must already set up, right?


I agree. It didn't make any sense to me. The access code was sent via email. And the guy said that it was set up, but because I don't have my club id, or membership id, and there's no SSN tied to the account, there was essentially no way to verify my identity on the phone.


----------



## DonMacGregor

GVLSoccerGuy said:


> I agree. It didn't make any sense to me. The access code was sent via email. And the guy said that it was set up, but because I don't have my club id, or membership id, and there's no SSN tied to the account, there was essentially no way to verify my identity on the phone.


Still don't understand.  I get the whole "what are the last four digits of your SSN" routine to verify identity over the phone, but DVC needs that SSN to set up the membership. They pay property taxes with dues and send out tax documents every year.

Still makes no sense.


----------



## Azndjdude

GVLSoccerGuy said:


> I agree. It didn't make any sense to me. The access code was sent via email. And the guy said that it was set up, but because I don't have my club id, or membership id, and there's no SSN tied to the account, there was essentially no way to verify my identity on the phone.


So I just got off the phone with Member Services. I called Member Administration and because they were not taking any calls, the system sent me to an overflow at Member Services. The lady tried contacting Member Administration and couldn't get through after waiting 15 -20 minutes herself. She couldn't help me at all because she needed my member ID, which I don't have since I don't have a Club ID to set up my account to go online to get me member ID. They tried looking for me in their system and couldn't find me (just first and last name). She said the only thing that I can do was just send them an e-mail and wait. I did tell her that there were others who got an e-mail over the weekend and have not gotten a club ID to log-in as well and she said it is strange because Member Administration doesn't work on the weekends and close at 5 pm on the weekdays. So I just I am just going to have to wait for either an e-mail that I should have received or wait for MA to e-mail me back.


----------



## hglenn

Azndjdude said:


> So I just got off the phone with Member Services. I called Member Administration and because they were not taking any calls, the system sent me to an overflow at Member Services. The lady tried contacting Member Administration and couldn't get through after waiting 15 -20 minutes herself. She couldn't help me at all because she needed my member ID, which I don't have since I don't have a Club ID to set up my account to go online to get me member ID. They tried looking for me in their system and couldn't find me (just first and last name). She said the only thing that I can do was just send them an e-mail and wait. I did tell her that there were others who got an e-mail over the weekend and have not gotten a club ID to log-in as well and she said it is strange because Member Administration doesn't work on the weekends and close at 5 pm on the weekdays. So I just I am just going to have to wait for either an e-mail that I should have received or wait for MA to e-mail me back.


This is how it works. I can attest to that.  I can also attest that they will email you back.  I sent them emails twice and did get a response.  Not necessarily timely but within a week.


----------



## prncssjas

Updated Process

Home Resort: Grand Floridian
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: magic vacation title
Offer made: 5/11/22
Offer accepted: 5/11/22
Sent to ROFR: 5/12/22
Passed ROFR: 6/2/22
Closing docs received: 6/23/22
Closing docs returned: 6/24/22
Closing: 6/27/22
Deed recorded: 6/28/22
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 7/15/22
Points in account: 7/20/22 (via chat, after chatting and calling MS several times over the past week)

Days Total: 71 days


----------



## flute38

Home Resort: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/13/2022
Offer accepted: 6/14/2022 (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 6/20/2022 (7 days)
Passed ROFR: 7/18/2022 (35 days)
Closing docs received: 7/20/2022 (37 days)
Closing docs returned: Buyer 7/20/2022 (37 days)
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


Days Total:


----------



## TerrorPigeon

Update:

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/8/22
Offer accepted: 6/8/22
Sent to ROFR: 6/9/22
Passed ROFR: 7/7/22
Estoppel received: 7/7/22
Closing docs received: 7/18/22
Closing docs returned buyer: 7/18/22
Closing docs returned seller: ???
Closing: 7/21/22
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Total Days: 43 so far


----------



## GetMeOnSpaceMtn

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: Derek Deboer @ www.dvcresalemarket.com 
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/30/22
Offer accepted: 3/31/22
Sent to ROFR: 4/1/22
Passed ROFR: 4/28/22
Estoppel received: 4/28/22
Closing docs received: 5/24/22
Closing docs returned buyer: 6/3/22
Closing docs returned seller: 6/3/22
Closing: 6/16/22
Deed recorded: 6/30/22
Contract Showing on Membership: 7/6/22
Points in account: still waiting

How do you grease up chat??? I have emailed chat twice this week and this is what I have got back... 

"I checked and we regretfully do not have the Vacation Points available to be added today. After conferring with another team here at Member Services, my recommendation is to check back with our offices on Sunday or Monday for updates."

and

"It can take a full 4 to 6 weeks for Vacation Points to be added to a re-sale contract. We appreciate your patience as it sometimes takes just a little bit."


----------



## LadybugsMum

I would call since you've bombed twice with chat. Either call first thing at 9am or wait until evening when the waits are much lower.


----------



## sipnride

sipnride said:


> Broker - www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company - TRCS
> Sent to ROFR - 5/17
> Passed ROFR - 6/8
> Elapsed Days (ROFR) ‐ 22 Days
> Closing docs received: 6/28
> Closing docs returned: 6/30
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> Days Total:



I'm purchasing from an international seller (Japan). When I returned my documents I was informed that I am to wire the money when the documents come in. Today I got the nod to wire the money - about how long should I expect this deal to close from this point?


----------



## DonMacGregor

DonMacGregor said:


> Home Resort: BRV
> Broker: www.dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy Smith)
> Offer made: 5/29
> Offer accepted: 5/30
> Sent to ROFR: 5/30
> Passed ROFR: 6/27 (29 days)
> Closing docs received (buyer): 6/28
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 6/29 (1 day)
> Closing docs returned (seller): 6/29 (1 day)
> Closing: 7/7
> Deed recorded: 7/7
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total: 40


Up to 15 days now since closing, 55 days total. Got on chat with a MS CM and, after a 5 or so minute hold, I got_ "At this time, I am not seeing any updates on those points, it could be a few more days, keep an eye on your email for more updates!"_. Needless to say, I'll give them the weekend, then be on them again Monday.

At least I didn't get: _"It can take a full 4 to 6 weeks for Vacation Points to be added to a re-sale contract. We appreciate your patience as it sometimes takes just a little bit."
_


----------



## kmill99

Home Resort: Polynesian
Broker: dvcstore.com (The Timeshare Store)
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/16/2022
Offer accepted: 6/17/2022
Sent to ROFR: 6/22/2022
Passed ROFR: 7/22/2022
Closing docs received:7/22/22
Closing docs returned:7/25/22 (seller and buyer)
Funds sent: 7/27/22
Closing: 7/29/22
Deed recorded: 7/29/22
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:


----------



## keirabella2012

GetMeOnSpaceMtn said:


> Home Resort: PVB
> Broker: Derek Deboer @ www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 3/30/22
> Offer accepted: 3/31/22
> Sent to ROFR: 4/1/22
> Passed ROFR: 4/28/22
> Estoppel received: 4/28/22
> Closing docs received: 5/24/22
> Closing docs returned buyer: 6/3/22
> Closing docs returned seller: 6/3/22
> Closing: 6/16/22
> Deed recorded: 6/30/22
> Contract Showing on Membership: 7/6/22
> Points in account: still waiting
> 
> How do you grease up chat??? I have emailed chat twice this week and this is what I have got back...
> 
> "I checked and we regretfully do not have the Vacation Points available to be added today. After conferring with another team here at Member Services, my recommendation is to check back with our offices on Sunday or Monday for updates."
> 
> and
> 
> "It can take a full 4 to 6 weeks for Vacation Points to be added to a re-sale contract. We appreciate your patience as it sometimes takes just a little bit."


I had to call. Chat never worked for me.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

Azndjdude said:


> So I just got off the phone with Member Services. I called Member Administration and because they were not taking any calls, the system sent me to an overflow at Member Services. The lady tried contacting Member Administration and couldn't get through after waiting 15 -20 minutes herself. She couldn't help me at all because she needed my member ID, which I don't have since I don't have a Club ID to set up my account to go online to get me member ID. They tried looking for me in their system and couldn't find me (just first and last name). She said the only thing that I can do was just send them an e-mail and wait. I did tell her that there were others who got an e-mail over the weekend and have not gotten a club ID to log-in as well and she said it is strange because Member Administration doesn't work on the weekends and close at 5 pm on the weekdays. So I just I am just going to have to wait for either an e-mail that I should have received or wait for MA to e-mail me back.


*edited: sorry, my phone didn’t update the thread so I thought this was just posted.

I had to send MA an email earlier this week (in the afternoon) and received a reply email early the next morning, so they seem to be pretty speedy this week if that helps at all.


----------



## GetMeOnSpaceMtn

UPDATE

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: Derek Deboer @ www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/30/22
Offer accepted: 3/31/22
Sent to ROFR: 4/1/22
Passed ROFR: 4/28/22
Estoppel received: 4/28/22
Closing docs received: 5/24/22
Closing docs returned buyer: 6/3/22
Closing docs returned seller: 6/3/22
Closing: 6/16/22
Deed recorded: 6/30/22
Contract Showing on Membership: 7/6/22
Points in account: 7/25/22

Days total: 117

Didn't have to call - they showed up finally this morning. So if anyone is wondering how long it takes right now without calling/chatting, here ya go.


----------



## mrsap

Hi guys! Haven’t been here in awhile, but I’m excited to be back!! Can never have too many SAP’s!!!

Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/15
Offer accepted: 6/15
Sent to ROFR: 6/17
Passed ROFR: 7/25
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## TerrorPigeon

Update:

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/8/22
Offer accepted: 6/8/22
Sent to ROFR: 6/9/22
Passed ROFR: 7/7/22
Estoppel received: 7/7/22
Closing docs received: 7/18/22
Closing docs returned buyer: 7/18/22
Closing docs returned seller: ???
Closing: 7/21/22
Deed recorded: 7/25/22
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Total Days: 47 so far

Now it's just time to wait on Disney to load the contract on my membership!


----------



## GVLSoccerGuy

GVLSoccerGuy said:


> So, quick update on this.
> 
> I called yesterday and was told that the broker/closing didn't put my SSN on the contract so my club ID info was being sent via mail. That is mildly frustrating.


Further update:

I am now over a week since getting my one-time access code to set up my membership, but still haven't received my club id or member id. I have called several times and been told that it looks like they haven't set up my account yet. Which makes no sense since I got an access code email.

I'm at a loss just waiting on something to happen. Doesn't seem that anyone I talk to has any clue as to what is going on. And, just seeing the other PVB resale posted on here that has been setup and points loaded that had their deed recorded after ours makes me wonder what is going on. 

We wait.


----------



## sipnride

sipnride said:


> Broker - www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company - TRCS
> Sent to ROFR - 5/17
> Passed ROFR - 6/8
> Elapsed Days (ROFR) ‐ 22 Days
> Closing docs received: 6/28
> Closing docs returned from buyer (me): 6/30
> Closing docs notarized by seller (international-unclear when returned to TRCS): 7/5
> Funds wired: 7/22
> Deed recorded: 7/25
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> Days Total:



So this just keeps getting more confusing.  Title company writes back today to say we're closing by Thursday. I go to Hawaii's Bureau of Conveyances just to try and see how I'm supposed to look up the deed once we close. I try a search by looking up the sellers name, and to my surprise found my name on the list, with the deed showing that it was recorded today. So does this mean we've officially closed? Or is there another step I'm unaware of? When would it make sense for me to start calling MA to see if my contract is showing?

Pretty sure I'm coming off as anxious, but we've got a trip planned for September and though I know I won't have a lot of great options I figure the sooner I can start logging on to catch cancellations, etc the better chance I'll have of getting something for my dates.

By the way for anyone looking up their Hawaii deed: https://bocdataext.hi.wcicloud.com/search.aspx


----------



## Justtopa009

Day 15 of waiting for login credentials and I’m more anxious than I was during ROFR..


----------



## Warriorfish5392

Justtopa009 said:


> Day 15 of waiting for login credentials and I’m more anxious than I was during ROFR..


The wait is reallllll


----------



## jgarrity1

Home Resort: Vero Beach
Broker:  https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow
Offer made: 06/17/2022
Offer accepted: 06/18/2022
Sent to ROFR: 06/21/2022
Passed ROFR: 07/18/2022
Closing docs received: 07/19/2022
Closing docs returned: 07/22/2022
Closing: 07/27/2022. She says we are suppose to close tomorrow total 39 days
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Hokies37

Justtopa009 said:


> Day 15 of waiting for login credentials and I’m more anxious than I was during ROFR..



I feel your pain! Deed recorded 7/11 and I've been checking my email every 15 minutes for the last week!


----------



## varyth

Hokies37 said:


> I feel your pain! Deed recorded 7/11 and I've been checking my email every 15 minutes for the last week!


Also 7/11 in the same boat over here!


----------



## GVLSoccerGuy

varyth said:


> Also 7/11 in the same boat over here!


Deed Recorded on 6/28


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

sipnride said:


> So this just keeps getting more confusing.  Title company writes back today to say we're closing by Thursday. I go to Hawaii's Bureau of Conveyances just to try and see how I'm supposed to look up the deed once we close. I try a search by looking up the sellers name, and to my surprise found my name on the list, with the deed showing that it was recorded today. So does this mean we've officially closed? Or is there another step I'm unaware of? When would it make sense for me to start calling MA to see if my contract is showing?
> 
> Pretty sure I'm coming off as anxious, but we've got a trip planned for September and though I know I won't have a lot of great options I figure the sooner I can start logging on to catch cancellations, etc the better chance I'll have of getting something for my dates.
> 
> By the way for anyone looking up their Hawaii deed: https://bocdataext.hi.wcicloud.com/search.aspx


That’s odd… if the deed has recorded then you’ve already closed. I wonder if the title company just mixed something up when they responded to you? It’s been 15 days since we closed and 13 since our deed was recorded and I still haven’t seen our contract show up on our membership yet. With the exception of a couple of people who have seen their contracts show up around a week after recording, it looks like it’s been taking roughly 14-17 days for many contracts to show up. There was a hiccup with our contract so I called MA last week just to make sure everything was all set and they said they didn’t even have any information on our contract yet. I don’t know if any of that helps or not.


----------



## sipnride

AKVDisneyFan said:


> That’s odd… if the deed has recorded then you’ve already closed. I wonder if the title company just mixed something up when they responded to you? It’s been 15 days since we closed and 13 since our deed was recorded and I still haven’t seen our contract show up on our membership yet. With the exception of a couple of people who have seen their contracts show up around a week after recording, it looks like it’s been taking roughly 14-17 days for many contracts to show up. There was a hiccup with our contract so I called MA last week just to make sure everything was all set and they said they didn’t even have any information on our contract yet. I don’t know if any of that helps or not.


It does. Thank you. Knowing that the recording of the deed was the last step in the actual purchase eases some concerns.


----------



## mrsap

mrsap said:


> Hi guys! Haven’t been here in awhile, but I’m excited to be back!! Can never have too many SAP’s!!!
> 
> Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 6/15
> Offer accepted: 6/15
> Sent to ROFR: 6/17
> Passed ROFR: 7/25
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


UPDATE:

Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/15/22
Offer accepted: 6/15/22
Sent to ROFR: 6/17/22
Passed ROFR: 7/25/22
Closing docs received: 7/26/22
Closing docs returned: 7/26/22
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:


----------



## mejones1115

07/11 here too


----------



## sipnride

sipnride said:


> Broker - www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company - TRCS
> Sent to ROFR - 5/17
> Passed ROFR - 6/8
> Elapsed Days (ROFR) ‐ 22 Days
> Closing docs received: 6/28
> Closing docs returned from buyer (me): 6/30
> Closing docs notarized by seller (international-unclear when returned to TRCS): 7/5
> Funds deposited: 7/22
> Deed recorded: 7/25
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> Days Total:


OK it's official - we closed! Here's the update:

Broker - www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company - TRCS
Sent to ROFR - 5/17
Passed ROFR - 6/8
Elapsed Days (ROFR) ‐ 22 Days
Closing docs received: 6/28
Closing docs returned from buyer (me): 6/30
Closing docs notarized by seller (international-unclear when returned to TRCS): 7/5
Funds deposited: 7/22
Deed recorded: 7/25
Closing Confirmed: 7/26
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:
Days Total:


----------



## Warriorfish5392

sipnride said:


> OK it's official - we closed! Here's the update:
> 
> Broker - www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company - TRCS
> Sent to ROFR - 5/17
> Passed ROFR - 6/8
> Elapsed Days (ROFR) ‐ 22 Days
> Closing docs received: 6/28
> Closing docs returned from buyer (me): 6/30
> Closing docs notarized by seller (international-unclear when returned to TRCS): 7/5
> Funds deposited: 7/22
> Deed recorded: 7/25
> Closing Confirmed: 7/26
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> Days Total:


Congrats!!! What resort?


----------



## sipnride

Warriorfish5392 said:


> Congrats!!! What resort?


Aulani


----------



## DonMacGregor

mejones1115 said:


> 07/11 here too


They are sitting on a resale contract for me that recorded on 7/7. Same membership, same UY, and sitting at 19 days. I tried chat with MS a couple of times, and they kept asking if I'd received an email yet and I told them I've never received an email on a resale contract adding to the same membership and UY. Decided to email MA today and see what's up.


----------



## flipflopsandpitstops

Home Resort: Beach Club Villas
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/21
Offer accepted: 6/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/22
Passed ROFR: 7/20
Closing docs received: 7/22
Closing docs returned: 7/26
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total: 36 so far


----------



## mejones1115

DonMacGregor said:


> They are sitting on a resale contract for me that recorded on 7/7. Same membership, same UY, and sitting at 19 days. I tried chat with MS a couple of times, and they kept asking if I'd received an email yet and I told them I've never received an email on a resale contract adding to the same membership and UY. Decided to email MA today and see what's up.


This is our 2nd contract (closed in May on our very first)...wasn't sure if we'd still get an email or how it would work this time.  We have the same resort and use year for this second one.  I'm just hoping it happens soon so we can book our February trip.  We've been watching as things get booked up.


----------



## GVLSoccerGuy

GVLSoccerGuy said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> ROFR felt like such a long wait, but everything else has gone swiftly. Here's hoping the membership setup and point loading goes similarly fast.
> 
> Home Resort: Polynesian
> Broker: www.*************.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 5/28
> Offer accepted: 5/28 (0 Days)
> Sent to ROFR: 5/28 (0 Days)
> Passed ROFR: 6/22 (25 Days)
> Closing docs received (Buyer): 6/24 (2 Days)
> Closing docs returned (Buyer): 6/24 (0 Days)
> Closing docs returned (Seller): 6/27 (3 Days)
> Closing: 6/28 (1 Day)
> Deed recorded: 6/28 (0 Days)
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total: 31 Days


*FINAL UPDATE* 

Home Resort: Polynesian
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 5/28
Offer accepted: 5/28 (0 Days)
Sent to ROFR: 5/28 (0 Days)
Passed ROFR: 6/22 (25 Days)
Closing docs received (Buyer): 6/24 (2 Days)
Closing docs returned (Buyer): 6/24 (0 Days)
Closing docs returned (Seller): 6/27 (3 Days)
Closing: 6/28 (1 Day)
Deed recorded: 6/28 (0 Days)
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 7/26 (28 Days)
Points in account: 7/26 (0 Days)

Days Total: 59 Days


----------



## varyth

GVLSoccerGuy said:


> *FINAL UPDATE*
> 
> Home Resort: Polynesian
> Broker: www.*************.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 5/28
> Offer accepted: 5/28 (0 Days)
> Sent to ROFR: 5/28 (0 Days)
> Passed ROFR: 6/22 (25 Days)
> Closing docs received (Buyer): 6/24 (2 Days)
> Closing docs returned (Buyer): 6/24 (0 Days)
> Closing docs returned (Seller): 6/27 (3 Days)
> Closing: 6/28 (1 Day)
> Deed recorded: 6/28 (0 Days)
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 7/26 (28 Days)
> Points in account: 7/26 (0 Days)
> 
> Days Total: 59 Days


Wow, almost a month to get that contract showing!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

DonMacGregor said:


> They are sitting on a resale contract for me that recorded on 7/7. Same membership, same UY, and sitting at 19 days. I tried chat with MS a couple of times, and they kept asking if I'd received an email yet and I told them I've never received an email on a resale contract adding to the same membership and UY. Decided to email MA today and see what's up.



I sold a contract that closed on July 6th and was recorded on July 7th and the contract is still in my account, which means they haven't transferred it to the buyer.  

Crazy that it takes this long.


----------



## dlam32

Home Resort: Aulani
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company
Offer made: 5/5/2022
Offer accepted: 5/5/2022
Sent to ROFR: 5/11/2022
Passed ROFR: 6/2/2022
Closing docs received: 7/5/2022
Closing docs returned buyer: 7/13/22 (Hawaii requires buyers to notarize document)
Closing docs returned seller: 7/18/22
Closing: 7/25/22
Deed recorded: 7/27/22
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 8/15/2022
Points in account:


----------



## mejones1115

Does anyone think this whole member cruise booking will delay contracts being loaded to accounts as well as points?  Was really hoping we would have our points loaded before our banking deadline at the end of this month, but not looking good at this point.


----------



## Warriorfish5392

mejones1115 said:


> Does anyone think this whole member cruise booking will delay contracts being loaded to accounts as well as points?  Was really hoping we would have our points loaded before our banking deadline at the end of this month, but not looking good at this point.


That's a good point, I know i called yesterday and got an overflow person, so that might be the case. Day 17 and waiting for my contract


----------



## mejones1115

Warriorfish5392 said:


> That's a good point, I know i called yesterday and got an overflow person, so that might be the case. Day 17 and waiting for my contract


We're at 14 and not expecting it to come through anytime soon at this point.  Just hoping we can use our one time banking after the fact    and that we can get the rooms we need for February still.


----------



## mrsap

mrsap said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 6/15/22
> Offer accepted: 6/15/22
> Sent to ROFR: 6/17/22
> Passed ROFR: 7/25/22
> Closing docs received: 7/26/22
> Closing docs returned: 7/26/22
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:


UPDATE:

Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/15/22
Offer accepted: 6/15/22
Sent to ROFR: 6/17/22
Passed ROFR: 7/25/22
Closing docs received: 7/26/22
Closing docs returned: 7/26/22
Funds Sent: 7/27/22
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (Existing member):
Points in account:


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Home Resort: Vero Beach
Broker: https://www.**********.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/29/2022
Offer accepted: 6/29/22
Sent to ROFR: 6/30/22
Passed ROFR: 7/24/22
Closing docs received: 7/27/22
Buyer Closing docs returned: 7/27/22
Seller Closing docs returned: 
Funds Sent:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (Existing member):
Points in account:


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

Home Resort:  AKV
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 06/03/2022
Offer accepted: 06/03/2022
Sent to ROFR: 06/03/2022
Passed ROFR: 07/02/2022
Closing docs received: 07/18/2022
Buyer Closing docs returned: 7/19/2022
Seller Closing docs returned: 07/20/2022
Funds Sent: 07/19/2022
Closing: 07/21/2022
Deed recorded: 07/18/0222
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

UbieTinkinMon said:


> Home Resort:  AKV
> Broker: www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 06/03/2022
> Offer accepted: 06/03/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 06/03/2022
> Passed ROFR: 07/02/2022
> Closing docs received: 07/18/2022
> Buyer Closing docs returned: 7/19/2022
> Seller Closing docs returned: 07/20/2022
> Funds Sent: 07/19/2022
> Closing: 07/21/2022
> Deed recorded: 07/18/0222
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:



This is the first time I’ve seen Mason take more than 3 days to issue closing docs. I’m very surprised by this.


----------



## Nursemanit

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> This is the first time I’ve seen Mason take more than 3 days to issue closing docs. I’m very surprised by this.


Still better than the scary ones recently where others are taking a month. I will be on the phone with them daily if they take more than 5 business days. I can't help DVC slowing the process but title companies can be fired.


----------



## MBTigger

I don't think I created this as I knew there would be an over 4 month delay in closing due to a reservation on the account.

Home Resort: AKV
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 1/31/22
Offer accepted: 2/1//22
Sent to ROFR: 2/2/22
Passed ROFR: 2/22/22
Closing docs received: 7/10/22
Closing docs returned: 7/26/22 (we were on vacation for 10 days)
Closing: 8/1/22
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## DonMacGregor

I’ve noticed (I think) a change in responses from MS this time around. On previous resale adds, when I’ve reached out either via phone or chat, I usually got a CM who would reach out to MA to see if there was a status update. A few minutes on hold, then a response of some kind. This time around, I’ve reached out to 3 or 4 CM’s and the best I get is “I don’t currently see it on your membership”, followed by the “four to six week” spiel. One CM did suggest I email MA. In all cases, their response was within a few seconds, suggesting they didn’t reach out to anyone, and simply looked to see what I can already see myself (no contract).

It seems that the MS CM’s have either been told not to, don’t want to, or can’t reach out directly to MA anymore, even to get a status update. I may be mistaken, but that’s my impression. 

Oh, and I haven’t heard back from MA and I emailed them Monday.


----------



## NVDISFamily

The one that started it all.

Home Resort: VGC
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 5/11/22
Offer accepted: 5/11/22
Sent to ROFR: 5/19/22
Passed ROFR: 6/29/22
Closing docs received: 6/29/22
Closing docs returned: 6/29/22
Closing: 7/11/22
Deed recorded: 7/14/22
Contract Showing on Membership: 7/26/22
Points in account: 7/27/22 (Called to ask to help book room before 7 month booking window)


----------



## varyth

NVDISFamily said:


> The one that started it all.
> 
> Home Resort: VGC
> Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 5/11/22
> Offer accepted: 5/11/22
> Sent to ROFR: 5/19/22
> Passed ROFR: 6/29/22
> Closing docs received: 6/29/22
> Closing docs returned: 6/29/22
> Closing: 7/11/22
> Deed recorded: 7/14/22
> Contract Showing on Membership: 7/26/22
> Points in account: 7/27/22 (Called to ask to help book room before 7 month booking window)


Congratulations on getting the points and hope you snagged that reservation! You've leap frogged over us unlucky 7/11 folks. I wonder if they misplaced our stack of deeds somewhere.


----------



## DonMacGregor

NVDISFamily said:


> The one that started it all.
> 
> Home Resort: VGC
> Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 5/11/22
> Offer accepted: 5/11/22
> Sent to ROFR: 5/19/22
> Passed ROFR: 6/29/22
> Closing docs received: 6/29/22
> Closing docs returned: 6/29/22
> Closing: 7/11/22
> Deed recorded: 7/14/22
> Contract Showing on Membership: 7/26/22
> Points in account: 7/27/22 (Called to ask to help book room before 7 month booking window)


Nice. 12 days is much better than mine still sitting at 21. Is that your first contract?


----------



## NVDISFamily

DonMacGregor said:


> Nice. 12 days is much better than mine still sitting at 21. Is that your first contract?


Hmmmmmm. How do I answer this. I'm a strange duck. Yes it is our first contract (VGC #1!!!).

However I also worked a deal to buy RVA direct points as a member add on as I was able to prove to my guide I had passed ROFR and I also at the same time I grabbed some direct CCV points too so the direct points got added on to my login well before this contract. Direct is really scary how fast it is (it can be an addicting and expensive habit). It was a strange way to go about it as my guide really didn't want to discuss the member promotions with me at all but they are so nice and seem like they can't say no directly but have to just dance around the issue to try to be nice LOL.

But I stood firm and said, I'll buy this, but only for the member price so if we can't do it, fine I'll just wait longer. He had to go get lots of extra approvals and stuff. I'm sure my guide both loves and hates me 

Is that confusing enough? So yes it was my first contract, but was also added on to my login after my direct ones......


----------



## NVDISFamily

varyth said:


> Congratulations on getting the points and hope you snagged that reservation! You've leap frogged over us unlucky 7/11 folks. I wonder if they misplaced our stack of deeds somewhere.


I really hope you get your login soon. A tip I learned that really got them to move to load the points quickly is to say that you want to make a reservation ASAP to use your home resort priority before the 7 month window passes to make sure your family can get the room. This worked great and they were super helpful.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

NVDISFamily said:


> The one that started it all.
> 
> Home Resort: VGC
> Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 5/11/22
> Offer accepted: 5/11/22
> Sent to ROFR: 5/19/22
> Passed ROFR: 6/29/22
> Closing docs received: 6/29/22
> Closing docs returned: 6/29/22
> Closing: 7/11/22
> Deed recorded: 7/14/22
> Contract Showing on Membership: 7/26/22
> Points in account: 7/27/22 (Called to ask to help book room before 7 month booking window)


Oh, that’s awesome! Congrats on all the new points! It gives me hope that I’ll see our contract on our membership soon. We have the same closing/deed recording timeline and I check about 100 times a day lol.


----------



## Warriorfish5392

NVDISFamily said:


> The one that started it all.
> 
> Home Resort: VGC
> Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 5/11/22
> Offer accepted: 5/11/22
> Sent to ROFR: 5/19/22
> Passed ROFR: 6/29/22
> Closing docs received: 6/29/22
> Closing docs returned: 6/29/22
> Closing: 7/11/22
> Deed recorded: 7/14/22
> Contract Showing on Membership: 7/26/22
> Points in account: 7/27/22 (Called to ask to help book room before 7 month booking window)


Congrats!! That's great timing!! Enjoy


----------



## Stargazer65

Wow, selling BRV and my closing has lots of printing forms, ink signatures, notary and witness signatures, printing point activity statements, and Fedexing the whole mess. I thought all that notary and witness rigamarole was reserved for International and Aulani. I mean it's nothing I can't do, I just expected simple electronic forms and email (I haven't sold before, only bought, and thought selling would be less paperwork - silly me )


----------



## Justtopa009

Stargazer65 said:


> Wow, selling BRV and my closing has lots of printing forms, ink signatures, notary and witness signatures, printing point activity statements, and Fedexing the whole mess. I thought all that notary and witness rigamarole was reserved for International and Aulani. I mean it's nothing I can't do, I just expected simple electronic forms and email (I haven't sold before, only bought, and thought selling would be less paperwork - silly me )


We just went through all of the notarizing, signing and form-filling to close on buying our resale contract, as well. To be honest, this was our first contract so I assumed it was the norm. Lol


----------



## Sandisw

Stargazer65 said:


> Wow, selling BRV and my closing has lots of printing forms, ink signatures, notary and witness signatures, printing point activity statements, and Fedexing the whole mess. I thought all that notary and witness rigamarole was reserved for International and Aulani. I mean it's nothing I can't do, I just expected simple electronic forms and email (I haven't sold before, only bought, and thought selling would be less paperwork - silly me )



Owners who are selling always have to have things notarized to ensure you are indeed the ones who own it.


----------



## Stargazer65

Sandisw said:


> Owners who are selling always have to have things notarized to ensure you are indeed the ones who own it.


What???!!! You mean they need to make sure you’re the actual owner?  

That’s crazy talk!


----------



## mejones1115

varyth said:


> Congratulations on getting the points and hope you snagged that reservation! You've leap frogged over us unlucky 7/11 folks. I wonder if they misplaced our stack of deeds somewhere.


I'm sorry... pretty sure it's all our fault    I feel like we have a curse with our contract that we are waiting on.   It's been one thing after another...we closed 07/11 and were recorded 07/13.  Still waiting.. I've lost track of the days but I'm pretty sure we're pretty close to 90 days at this point.  And our 7 month window already opened and we're still hoping we can get the rooms we need.


----------



## DonMacGregor

DonMacGregor said:


> I’ve noticed (I think) a change in responses from MS this time around. On previous resale adds, when I’ve reached out either via phone or chat, I usually got a CM who would reach out to MA to see if there was a status update. A few minutes on hold, then a response of some kind. This time around, I’ve reached out to 3 or 4 CM’s and the best I get is “I don’t currently see it on your membership”, followed by the “four to six week” spiel. One CM did suggest I email MA. In all cases, their response was within a few seconds, suggesting they didn’t reach out to anyone, and simply looked to see what I can already see myself (no contract).
> 
> It seems that the MS CM’s have either been told not to, don’t want to, or can’t reach out directly to MA anymore, even to get a status update. I may be mistaken, but that’s my impression.
> 
> Oh, and I haven’t heard back from MA and I emailed them Monday.


Heard back from MA today and here’s the response:



> We would like to congratulate you on your new Membership contract purchase and will be happy to assist you further.
> 
> Keep in mind that the resale process from beginning to end may take some time for completion.  Once you have received your new contract details and are able to view the contract online at DisneyVacationClub.com it shouldn't be too much longer before you see the Vacation Points available for use.
> 
> A*s a courtesy we have checked into the status of the Vacation Points for you and at this time they are still in process*.  We invite you to check back online at DisneyVacationClub.com periodically for updates.  Once the Vacation Points are available they will be loaded into the account for you, and at that time you will be able to access them online.  Should you prefer you may reach out to us here at Member Service by phone, email, or chat online at DisneyVacationClub.com periodically for updates.  We appreciate your continued patience and understanding as it can take 4-6 weeks for the Vacation Points  to be loaded into the membership after the contract closing date.
> 
> 
> Once again we congratulate you on your new Membership and look forward to assisting you with planning your Magical Vacations year after year!



So much for that…


----------



## Noles235

My last contract (4th User Year) I never received an email. Member number appeared in my login one day.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Noles235 said:


> My last contract (4th User Year) I never received an email. Member number appeared in my login one day.


Yeah, I’ve never received an email either. All of my resale contracts were added to the same membership (like this one). No new membership ID or access code needed. Typical canned Disney response that no one bothers to check for accuracy.


----------



## flipflopsandpitstops

flipflopsandpitstops said:


> Home Resort: Beach Club Villas
> Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/21
> Offer accepted: 6/21
> Sent to ROFR: 6/22
> Passed ROFR: 7/20
> Closing docs received: 7/22
> Closing docs returned: 7/26
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total: 36 so far



Edited:

Home Resort: Beach Club Villas
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/21
Offer accepted: 6/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/22
Passed ROFR: 7/20
Closing docs received: 7/22
Closing docs returned: 7/26
Closing: 7/28
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total: 38 so far


----------



## mejones1115

Noles235 said:


> My last contract (4th User Year) I never received an email. Member number appeared in my login one day.


So this is our 2nd contract that we're waiting for it to load.  I keep logging into my account to see if anything is there.  Will it just show up on the dashboard or should I be looking somewhere else?  Both contracts are the same UY so I know we'll have the same membership number so wasn't sure what we should be on the look out for.


----------



## DonMacGregor

mejones1115 said:


> So this is our 2nd contract that we're waiting for it to load.  I keep logging into my account to see if anything is there.  Will it just show up on the dashboard or should I be looking somewhere else?  Both contracts are the same UY so I know we'll have the same membership number so wasn't sure what we should be on the look out for.


If it’s the same membership (same name, same use year), it will just show up on the dashboard, showing zero points available for all years. Then, at some random and indeterminable future date, the points will miraculously appear.


----------



## mejones1115

DonMacGregor said:


> If it’s the same membership (same name, same use year), it will just show up on the dashboard, showing zero points available for all years. Then, at some random and indeterminable future date, the points will miraculously appear.


Thank you.  That's what I figured...just kind of hoping maybe I was missing something


----------



## DonMacGregor

mejones1115 said:


> Thank you.  That's what I figured...just kind of hoping maybe I was missing something


A rule of thumb with DVC: if something doesn’t make sense or confuses you, you’ve probably got it right.


----------



## KimMcGowan

Justtopa009 said:


> We just went through all of the notarizing, signing and form-filling to close on buying our resale contract, as well. To be honest, this was our first contract so I assumed it was the norm. Lol



I really love your signature banner. Did you make that?


----------



## Justtopa009

KimMcGowan said:


> I really love your signature banner. Did you make that?


Thank you!! I put it together quick yesterday.


----------



## DonMacGregor

DonMacGregor said:


> Home Resort: BRV
> Broker: www.dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy Smith)
> Offer made: 5/29
> Offer accepted: 5/30
> Sent to ROFR: 5/30
> Passed ROFR: 6/27 (29 days)
> Closing docs received (buyer): 6/28
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 6/29 (1 day)
> Closing docs returned (seller): 6/29 (1 day)
> Closing: 7/7
> Deed recorded: 7/7
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total: 40



*Final Update:*

Home Resort: BRV
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy Smith)
Offer made: 5/29
Offer accepted: 5/30
Sent to ROFR: 5/30
Passed ROFR: 6/27 (29 days)
Closing docs received (buyer): 6/28
Closing docs returned (buyer): 6/29 (1 day)
Closing docs returned (seller): 6/29 (1 day)
Closing: 7/7
Deed recorded: 7/7
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 7/29 (22 days)
Points in account: 7/29 (through chat, took about 30 minutes)

Days total: 62 days


----------



## mrsap

DonMacGregor said:


> Home Resort: BRV
> Broker: www.dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy Smith)
> Offer made: 5/29
> Offer accepted: 5/30
> Sent to ROFR: 5/30
> Passed ROFR: 6/27 (29 days)
> Closing docs received (buyer): 6/28
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 6/29 (1 day)
> Closing docs returned (seller): 6/29 (1 day)
> Closing: 7/7
> Deed recorded: 7/7
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 7/29 (22 days)
> Points in account: 7/29
> 
> Days total: 62 days


It’s about time!!!


----------



## erinkristen04

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Cammy with Mason Title
Offer made: 6/9
Offer accepted: 6/10
Sent to ROFR: 6/10
Passed ROFR: 7/13
Closing docs received: 7/13
Buyer Closing docs returned: 7/13
Seller Closing docs returned: 7/25
Closing: 7/29
Deed recorded: 7/29
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

I was going to wait to do this until the process is complete, but I’m 84 days in and still waiting so I guess it can’t hurt to type it up now:

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: www.DVCResalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title LLC
Offer made: 5/6
Offer accepted: 5/7
Sent to ROFR: 5/9
Passed ROFR: 5/28
Closing docs received (buyer): 6/20
Closing docs returned (buyer): 6/22, arrived through mail to title company 6/23
Closing docs returned (seller): ?
Closing: 7/11
Deed recorded: 7/13
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member, same membership #):
Points in account:


----------



## varyth

varyth said:


> UPDATE #1:
> 
> Home Resort: VGF
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 5/9/2022
> Offer accepted: 5/9/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 5/10/2022
> Passed ROFR: 5/28/2022
> Closing docs received: 6/20/2022
> Closing docs returned: 6/20/2022 (buyer)
> Closing docs returned: 7/6/2022 (seller)
> Closing: 7/7/2022
> Deed recorded: 7/11/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


UPDATE #2:

Home Resort: VGF
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/9/2022
Offer accepted: 5/9/2022
Sent to ROFR: 5/10/2022
Passed ROFR: 5/28/2022
Closing docs received: 6/20/2022
Closing docs returned: 6/20/2022 (buyer)
Closing docs returned: 7/6/2022 (seller)
Closing: 7/7/2022
Deed recorded: 7/11/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (existing): 7/30/2022
Points in account:

Days Total:

Mini-update since each step is taking so long. DVC once again surprised me over a weekend, this time with a "Welcome Home" email. Contract is showing on the (existing) membership but points not loaded yet.


----------



## Noles235

varyth said:


> UPDATE #2:
> 
> Home Resort: VGF
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 5/9/2022
> Offer accepted: 5/9/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 5/10/2022
> Passed ROFR: 5/28/2022
> Closing docs received: 6/20/2022
> Closing docs returned: 6/20/2022 (buyer)
> Closing docs returned: 7/6/2022 (seller)
> Closing: 7/7/2022
> Deed recorded: 7/11/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing): 7/30/2022
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:
> 
> Mini-update since each step is taking so long. DVC once again surprised me over a weekend, this time with a "Welcome Home" email. Contract is showing on the (existing) membership but points not loaded yet.


Weekends have been the magic timing for me to have contracts loaded (no points)


----------



## Justtopa009

Hokies37 said:


> I feel your pain! Deed recorded 7/11 and I've been checking my email every 15 minutes for the last week!





varyth said:


> Also 7/11 in the same boat over here!





mejones1115 said:


> 07/11 here too



We made it one step closer today, 7/11 friends! Received our activation code, but not our club id. Any movement for the rest of you?


----------



## DonMacGregor

varyth said:


> UPDATE #2:
> 
> Mini-update since each step is taking so long. DVC once again surprised me over a weekend, this time with a "Welcome Home" email. Contract is showing on the (existing) membership but points not loaded yet.


I've still never received a "Welcome Home" email on any resale contract. They must not like me.


----------



## mejones1115

I've been checking my account all day and nothing and of course no email.   Sad now too because the backup room we wanted (since all the studios are booked) is now gone too for our February trip.


----------



## Hokies37

Justtopa009 said:


> We made it one step closer today, 7/11 friends! Received our activation code, but not our club id. Any movement for the rest of you?


We made it! Received the first email Friday at 5:30, second at 7:45. Tried to get points loaded Saturday morning but failed with the first CM. Tried a second CM and success!


----------



## Warriorfish5392

_w_


Hokies37 said:


> We made it! Received the first email Friday at 5:30, second at 7:45. Tried to get points loaded Saturday morning but failed with the first CM. Tried a second CM and success!


wooo!! Congrats!! I spoke with one CM yesterday to get points loaded but no luck, will try again today!


----------



## mejones1115

Hokies37 said:


> We made it! Received the first email Friday at 5:30, second at 7:45. Tried to get points loaded Saturday morning but failed with the first CM. Tried a second CM and success!


Really hoping maybe today will be our day.  I just emailed MA to see if there's any way to get an update.  I'm sure it will be the dreaded generic it takes 4-6 weeks, but hey maybe it'll push them to move us along    wishful thinking.


----------



## Warriorfish5392

mejones1115 said:


> Really hoping maybe today will be our day.  I just emailed MA to see if there's any way to get an update.  I'm sure it will be the dreaded generic it takes 4-6 weeks, but hey maybe it'll push them to move us along    wishful thinking.


Sending good vibes!!!


----------



## Justtopa009

*FINAL UPDATE: *

Home Resort: AKV
Broker: Andy Berry, DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/25/2022
Offer accepted: 5/25/2022 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 5/26/2022 (_1 day since offer_)
Passed ROFR: 6/22/2022 (_29 days since offer_)
Closing docs received: 7/1/2022 (_38 days since offer_)
Closing docs returned: 7/1/2022 (_38 days since offer_)
Closing: 7/7/2022 (_44 days since offer_)
Deed recorded: 7/11/2022 (_48 days since offer_)
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 7/30/2022 (_67 days since offer_)
Points in account: 8/1/2022 (_69 days since offer_)

*Total Days: 69 Days*


----------



## mejones1115

Warriorfish5392 said:


> Sending good vibes!!!


Thank you!!  We need all we can get...we're at 95 days right now.


----------



## Justtopa009

mejones1115 said:


> Thank you!!  We need all we can get...we're at 95 days right now.


Fingers crossed today is the day!


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

mejones1115 said:


> Thank you!!  We need all we can get...we're at 95 days right now.


Ugh. I feel your pain. This is my second resale contract and might be my last. I say that but it’s probably not true lol. I just have a hard time mustering the patience for the process.


----------



## cgard87

Stargazer65 said:


> Wow, selling BRV and my closing has lots of printing forms, ink signatures, notary and witness signatures, printing point activity statements, and Fedexing the whole mess. I thought all that notary and witness rigamarole was reserved for International and Aulani. I mean it's nothing I can't do, I just expected simple electronic forms and email (I haven't sold before, only bought, and thought selling would be less paperwork - silly me )


The owner for my BRV contract is going through the same thing... Now I don't feel as anxious why its taking so long to close.


----------



## mejones1115

AKVDisneyFan said:


> Ugh. I feel your pain. This is my second resale contract and might be my last. I say that but it’s probably not true lol. I just have a hard time mustering the patience for the process.


This will definitely be our last...we don't have the patience for this whatsoever (this is our 2nd...we bought back to back but of course 1 was taken in ROFR which had most of our points).  I honestly regret pushing our title company to close on time because at this point I would have rather we went direct and we'd already have our rooms booked.


----------



## Nursemanit

mejones1115 said:


> This will definitely be our last...we don't have the patience for this whatsoever (this is our 2nd...we bought back to back but of course 1 was taken in ROFR which had most of our points).  I honestly regret pushing our title company to close on time because at this point I would have rather we went direct and we'd already have our rooms booked.


That is their goal - make it hard so they can make you overpay or take a resort that was not your first choice. Hang in there and don't give them $$ for making it a miserable process.


----------



## erinkristen04

Justtopa009 said:


> *FINAL UPDATE: *
> 
> Home Resort: AKV
> Broker: Andy Berry, DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 5/25/2022
> Offer accepted: 5/25/2022 (0 days)
> Sent to ROFR: 5/26/2022 (_1 day since offer_)
> Passed ROFR: 6/22/2022 (_29 days since offer_)
> Closing docs received: 7/1/2022 (_38 days since offer_)
> Closing docs returned: 7/1/2022 (_38 days since offer_)
> Closing: 7/7/2022 (_44 days since offer_)
> Deed recorded: 7/11/2022 (_48 days since offer_)
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 7/30/2022 (_67 days since offer_)
> Points in account: 8/1/2022 (_69 days since offer_)
> 
> *Total Days: 69 Days*


Nice!! Did you contact them to inquire about loading the points more quickly? Any tips? We closed Friday and I have a trip I want to book for February or March so I want our dang points asap once our account is created. I think this wait might be more agonizing than the ROFR wait haha.


----------



## Justtopa009

erinkristen04 said:


> Nice!! Did you contact them to inquire about loading the points more quickly? Any tips? We closed Friday and I have a trip I want to book for February or March so I want our dang points asap once our account is created. I think this wait might be more agonizing than the ROFR wait haha.


I had the same feeling about this wait compared to ROFR! Lol.. We had the same experience as @Hokies37 above. Struck out with the first CM and were able to get our points loaded through our second chat with MS. We have some 2020 points expiring, so the anxiety was high. Unfortunately, we’re still not having much luck in finding somewhere to book by the time they expire, but we did book one of two trips for next year. Best of luck!


----------



## erinkristen04

Justtopa009 said:


> I had the same feeling about this wait compared to ROFR! Lol.. We had the same experience as @Hokies37 above. Struck out with the first CM and were able to get our points loaded through our second chat with MS. We have some 2020 points expiring, so the anxiety was high. Unfortunately, we’re still not having much luck in finding somewhere to book by the time they expire, but we did book one of two trips for next year. Best of luck!


Thanks!! Same to y’all—hopefully something opens up!


----------



## Parkhopperplanner

Hokies37 said:


> I feel your pain! Deed recorded 7/11 and I've been checking my email every 15 minutes for the last week!


Mine too! Did you get yours yet? I have nothing.


----------



## mejones1115

Justtopa009 said:


> I had the same feeling about this wait compared to ROFR! Lol.. We had the same experience as @Hokies37 above. Struck out with the first CM and were able to get our points loaded through our second chat with MS. We have some 2020 points expiring, so the anxiety was high. Unfortunately, we’re still not having much luck in finding somewhere to book by the time they expire, but we did book one of two trips for next year. Best of luck!


We have 200 points on ours that expire the end of November.   We have a trip planned in September that we are hoping to adjust some of those points from our other contract and bank those.  But we'll still have 150 points to use and we will only be doing the one trip.  We have some options in mind but it'll all depend on when we ever get our contract linked and points loaded.  Keep checking our email and account and still nothing.


----------



## Justtopa009

mejones1115 said:


> We have 200 points on ours that expire the end of November.   We have a trip planned in September that we are hoping to adjust some of those points from our other contract and bank those.  But we'll still have 150 points to use and we will only be doing the one trip.  We have some options in mind but it'll all depend on when we ever get our contract linked and points loaded.  Keep checking our email and account and still nothing.


I was really hoping you heard over the weekend. Have chats gotten you anything besides the canned 4-6 weeks response? I hope at the very least, they’ll show some compassion and let you bank passed the deadline in this instance.


----------



## TraJon

Home Resort: Boulder Ridge
Broker:  DVCSTORE
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/27
Offer accepted: 6/27
Sent to ROFR: 6/28
Passed ROFR: 7/26
Closing docs received: 7/28
Closing docs returned: 7/29 (buyer) 
Closing docs returned: (seller) 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## cgard87

mejones1115 said:


> This will definitely be our last...we don't have the patience for this whatsoever (this is our 2nd...we bought back to back but of course 1 was taken in ROFR which had most of our points).  I honestly regret pushing our title company to close on time because at this point I would have rather we went direct and we'd already have our rooms booked.


When my patience is getting stretched with the resale process, I look at the savings price tag and it all drifts away!


----------



## Parkhopperplanner

Justtopa009 said:


> We made it one step closer today, 7/11 friends! Received our activation code, but not our club id. Any movement for the rest of you?


I’m a 7/11 and nothing yet! What is the sender name? I check my inbox and spam multiple times a day for the sender “Disney”


----------



## TerrorPigeon

Nursemanit said:


> That is their goal - make it hard so they can make you overpay or take a resort that was not your first choice. Hang in there and don't give them $$ for making it a miserable process.


Exactly. I don't care if it takes a few months. Saving 100s if not 1000s of dollars is worth it over going direct.


----------



## Parkhopperplanner

Hokies37 said:


> We made it! Received the first email Friday at 5:30, second at 7:45. Tried to get points loaded Saturday morning but failed with the first CM. Tried a second CM and success!


Maybe I’m very close as well then!


----------



## Justtopa009

Parkhopperplanner said:


> I’m a 7/11 and nothing yet! What is the sender name? I check my inbox and spam multiple times a day for the sender “Disney”


It came through from “donotreply@disneyvacationclub.com”! Hoping you hear from them soon! If this isn’t your first contract, there’s also a chance you’ll just see it added to your account without receiving an email.


----------



## flipflopsandpitstops

flipflopsandpitstops said:


> Edited:
> 
> Home Resort: Beach Club Villas
> Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/21
> Offer accepted: 6/21
> Sent to ROFR: 6/22
> Passed ROFR: 7/20
> Closing docs received: 7/22
> Closing docs returned: 7/26
> Closing: 7/28
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total: 38 so far


Edited:

Home Resort: Beach Club Villas
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/21
Offer accepted: 6/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/22
Passed ROFR: 7/20
Closing docs received: 7/22
Closing docs returned (seller): 7/25
Closing docs returned (buyer): 7/26
Closing: 7/28
Deed recorded: 8/2
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total: 43 so far


----------



## mejones1115

TerrorPigeon said:


> Exactly. I don't care if it takes a few months. Saving 100s if not 1000s of dollars is worth it over going direct.


It wouldn't have been so bad but we had done this with the intentions of taking family in February.   Our first initial contract was taken after 45 days with ROFR so we went right in for one still figuring we'd have plenty of time.


----------



## Parkhopperplanner

Justtopa009 said:


> It came through from “donotreply@disneyvacationclub.com”! Hoping you hear from them soon! If this isn’t your first contract, there’s also a chance you’ll just see it added to your account without receiving an email.


This is my first contract so I am ready and waiting!!


----------



## Parkhopperplanner

Justtopa009 said:


> It came through from “donotreply@disneyvacationclub.com”! Hoping you hear from them soon! If this isn’t your first contract, there’s also a chance you’ll just see it added to your account without receiving an email.


And thank you


----------



## mejones1115

Oooo contract is finally showing on our membership.  Just trying to chat now to see if we can get them loaded.


----------



## Justtopa009

mejones1115 said:


> Oooo contract is finally showing on our membership.  Just trying to chat now to see if we can get them loaded.


Woo!! About time!


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

mejones1115 said:


> Oooo contract is finally showing on our membership.  Just trying to chat now to see if we can get them loaded.


Woohoo! If it helps, try waitlisting your February trip but just stalk the website. I snag stuff all the time just stalking the website on my down time. Sometimes I have to snag a day or two at a time but you can usually pull something together.


----------



## mejones1115

AKVDisneyFan said:


> Woohoo! If it helps, try waitlisting your February trip but just stalk the website. I snag stuff all the time just stalking the website on my down time. Sometimes I have to snag a day or two at a time but you can usually pull something together.


I've become a fiend with stalking the site for our September trip.  So I'm definitely going to waitlist something.  It's just tough because we need 3 rooms.  But we'll make it work one way or another.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

mejones1115 said:


> I've become a fiend with stalking the site for our September trip.  So I'm definitely going to waitlist something.  It's just tough because we need 3 rooms.  But we'll make it work one way or another.


I’ll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mejones1115

mejones1115 said:


> Oooo contract is finally showing on our membership.  Just trying to chat now to see if we can get them loaded.


The CM was not able to load our points    told me they should be there in 7 days.  Guess. We'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## christophles

mejones1115 said:


> The CM was not able to load our points    told me they should be there in 7 days.  Guess. We'll try again tomorrow.


The feedback I've gotten from this board is to wait at least 24 hours after you receive the email before you start asking them nicely to load your points.


----------



## mejones1115

christophles said:


> The feedback I've gotten from this board is to wait at least 24 hours after you receive the email before you start asking them nicely to load your points.


We didn't even get an email...the contract is just on our account.  Our first contract our points were loaded via chat the next morning.   So I'm hoping tomorrow we'll have better luck.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

mejones1115 said:


> The CM was not able to load our points    told me they should be there in 7 days.  Guess. We'll try again tomorrow.


My experience is that its all about getting the right CM.  I've called 3 times in a row until I got somebody who would help.  I've never had luck with chat and points getting loaded.


----------



## Warriorfish5392

mejones1115 said:


> Oooo contract is finally showing on our membership.  Just trying to chat now to see if we can get them loaded.


Finally!!!!


----------



## mejones1115

And we have our points!!!!  I'll update our total time later.


----------



## Warriorfish5392

mejones1115 said:


> And we have our points!!!!  I'll update our total time later.


Wooo!!! Happy planning!!


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

UPDATE

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: www.DVCResalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title LLC
Offer made: 5/6
Offer accepted: 5/7
Sent to ROFR: 5/9
Passed ROFR: 5/28
Closing docs received (buyer): 6/20
Closing docs returned (buyer): 6/22, arrived through mail to title company 6/23
Closing docs returned (seller): ?
Closing: 7/11
Deed recorded: 7/13
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member, same membership #): 8/3
Points in account:

I’ll add this because sometimes I see this asked: the contract isn’t showing on my dashboard yet. I can see it under my member information on my profile and under “view” when I search for a room. I also didn’t get an email. It just showed up.


----------



## SarahC97

We closed on 7/11 and I'm impatiently waiting for that Disney email...


----------



## Parkhopperplanner

The old activation code but not club id is where we are at. Why do they send them separately?!


----------



## Parkhopperplanner

SarahC97 said:


> We closed on 7/11 and I'm impatiently waiting for that Disney email...


Me too! I just got the first email today - I’m sure you’re next!


----------



## mejones1115

Home Resort: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 04/27/2022
Offer accepted: 04/28/2022 (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 04/29/2022 (2 days)
Passed ROFR: 05/25/2022 (28 days)
Closing docs received: 06/01/2022 (35 days)
Closing docs returned: 06/02/2022 (buyer) Sellers docs were received 07/06 (but were not complete and filled out properly) (36 days)
Closing: -07/11/2022 (By some miracle we closed 2 days before our closing date even though as of Friday they didn't think we were going to close on time and we were going to walk and buy direct) (75 days and counting)
Deed recorded: 07/13/2022 (77 days)
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 08/02/2022 (96 days)
Points in account: 08/03/2022 (points loaded via phone with MS)

Days Total: 97 very long and excruciating days   Got rooms booked for our February trip already...although we will have to switch rooms twice as of now since 2 days in the middle of our trip were not available.  But I will be stalking the site for sure.  We also have splurged for our September trip since we have 225 points that will be expiring at the end of November and after all this I think we deserve to splurge instead of renting haha   Good luck everyone that is still waiting, hopefully it won't be too much longer.


----------



## ahintz

Home Resort: AUL
Broker: **********
Title Company: First American Vacation Ownership Title and Escrow
Offer made: 6/27/22
Offer accepted: 6/28/22
Sent to ROFR: 7/1/22
Passed ROFR: 8/3/22
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:
Days Total: 37 and counting

Excited to have my Aulani contract pass ROFR today. Probably too much to hope to have everything done by the end of August, but excited to be that much closer. This is our first contract, so I assume there will be some added time for our account to be setup.


----------



## wdw4rfam

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: https://www.**********.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/29
Offer accepted: 6/29
Sent to ROFR: 6/30
Passed ROFR: 8/2
Closing docs received: 8/2
Closing docs returned: 8/3
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Points in account:


----------



## Mexacajun

Parkhopperplanner said:


> Me too! I just got the first email today - I’m sure you’re next!


My deed was recorded on the 13th. Still nothing for me.


----------



## Bea

Update:

Home Resort: SSR
Broker:www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company:Magic Vacation Title
Offer made:05/01/22
Offer accepted:05/01/22
Sent to ROFR:05/03/22
Passed ROFR: 05/26/22
Closing docs received: 06/16/22
Closing docs returned:06/16/22 (buyer)
Funds sent: 06/17/22
Closing: 06/24/22
Deed recorded:27/06/22
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 07/18/22
Points in account: 08/04/22 (called member services)

Pretty much 3 months from offer going to ROFR to points in the account. CM was happy to load the points. We do have a 7 month window booking I want to make for March break and mentioned that, but I think he would have done it anyways.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

Bea said:


> Update:
> 
> Home Resort: SSR
> Broker:www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company:Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made:05/01/22
> Offer accepted:05/01/22
> Sent to ROFR:05/03/22
> Passed ROFR: 05/26/22
> Closing docs received: 06/16/22
> Closing docs returned:06/16/22 (buyer)
> Funds sent: 06/17/22
> Closing: 06/24/22
> Deed recorded:27/06/22
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 07/18/22
> Points in account: 08/04/22 (called member services)
> 
> Pretty much 3 months from offer going to ROFR to points in the account. CM was happy to load the points. We do have a 7 month window booking I want to make for March break and mentioned that, but I think he would have done it anyways.


That’s awesome! I just ended a chat to ask about points. I didn’t directly ask for the points to be loaded but told him I was hoping for the points to be loaded by September (for a Spring Break trip) and the CM told me that it could take weeks for the points to be loaded but he thought they could be loaded by September. Maybe I should try again and be more direct?


----------



## Bea

I figured I had waited 2.5 weeks for them to load, which was enough time. I opened with “ I have a resale contract that is showing, but the points aren’t there. We are planning on booking at  the 7 months window, which is Aug 11, is there anyway you can help me?”

Good luck


----------



## Parkhopperplanner

Update - almost there.

Home Resort: Old Key West (extended)
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/25/22
Offer accepted: 4/26/22 (1 days)
Sent to ROFR: 4/29/22 (4 days)
Passed ROFR: 5/28/22 (estoppel issued) (33 days)
Closing docs received: 6/22/22 (58 days)
Closing docs returned: 7/6/22 (72 days)
Closing: 7/11/22 (77 days)
Deed recorded: 7/13/22 (78 days)
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 8/3/22 (100 days)
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## varyth

varyth said:


> UPDATE #2:
> 
> Home Resort: VGF
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 5/9/2022
> Offer accepted: 5/9/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 5/10/2022
> Passed ROFR: 5/28/2022
> Closing docs received: 6/20/2022
> Closing docs returned: 6/20/2022 (buyer)
> Closing docs returned: 7/6/2022 (seller)
> Closing: 7/7/2022
> Deed recorded: 7/11/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing): 7/30/2022
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


FINAL UPDATE:

Home Resort: VGF
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/9/2022
Offer accepted: 5/9/2022
Sent to ROFR: 5/10/2022
Passed ROFR: 5/28/2022
Closing docs received: 6/20/2022
Closing docs returned: 6/20/2022 (buyer)
Closing docs returned: 7/6/2022 (seller)
Closing: 7/7/2022
Deed recorded: 7/11/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (existing): 7/30/2022
Points in account: 8/4/2022 (loaded via chat)

Days Total: 88 days

I was going to wait out the loading of points, but finally broke down and contacted MS via chat. The CM was super helpful and had it done within 30 minutes. Totally pain-free. Excited to start planning our 2023 trips with the extra points!


----------



## mrsap

mrsap said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 6/15/22
> Offer accepted: 6/15/22
> Sent to ROFR: 6/17/22
> Passed ROFR: 7/25/22
> Closing docs received: 7/26/22
> Closing docs returned: 7/26/22
> Funds Sent: 7/27/22
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (Existing member):
> Points in account:


UPDATE:

Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/15/22
Offer accepted: 6/15/22
Sent to ROFR: 6/17/22
Passed ROFR: 7/25/22
Closing docs received: 7/26/22
Closing docs returned: 7/26/22
Funds Sent: 7/27/22
Closing docs mailed back (seller): 8/4/22
Closing docs received (seller):
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (Existing member):
Points in account:


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

Checked with MS again today about loading points, no dice. It sounded like they were going to do it and then got a canned response after they looked into it. Oh well. At least they’re always really friendly.


----------



## flipflopmom

Please forgive me if this is answered already somewhere, I just can’t find it. Currently have our first contract in ROFR and stalking here and ROFR board like a crazy person.  Why do some buyers receive closing docs almost immediately and others seem to take many weeks to a month? Thanks, all.


----------



## Sandisw

flipflopmom said:


> Please forgive me if this is answered already somewhere, I just can’t find it. Currently have our first contract in ROFR and stalking here and ROFR board like a crazy person.  Why do some buyers receive closing docs almost immediately and others seem to take many weeks to a month? Thanks, all.



Different title companies have different timelines within their business…staffing, etc.


----------



## varyth

flipflopmom said:


> Please forgive me if this is answered already somewhere, I just can’t find it. Currently have our first contract in ROFR and stalking here and ROFR board like a crazy person.  Why do some buyers receive closing docs almost immediately and others seem to take many weeks to a month? Thanks, all.


Depends on how busy the title company is. I think Magic Vacation Title was working through a large backlog when I was going through the closing process.  Others using Mason Title were receiving their docs the next day!


----------



## earfulofmagic

*Home Resort*: VGF
*Broker:* Fidelity
*Title Company:* Mason Title
*Offer made:* April 20
*Offer accepted:* April 21
*Sent to ROFR:* April 25
*Passed ROFR:* May 23
*Closing docs received:* May 24
*Closing docs returned:* Jun 22 (international sale, long wait for seller to find notary and do closing docs etc)
*Closing:* Jun 28
*Deed recorded:* Jun 28
*Contract Showing on Membership (new member):* Jul 26, I believe - I was away on a business trip that week but this date is when my "Welcome Home!" and other emails came through; did not set up my new member account until July 30, contract was already visible then
*Points in account: 

Days Total:* 108 days and counting!

Chatted in today and they said 6-8 weeks from closing day to get points loaded! Meanwhile I have 2021 points expiring end of September   Guess I'll try calling tomorrow?


----------



## Parkhopperplanner

Parkhopperplanner said:


> Update - almost there.
> 
> Home Resort: Old Key West (extended)
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 4/25/22
> Offer accepted: 4/26/22 (1 days)
> Sent to ROFR: 4/29/22 (4 days)
> Passed ROFR: 5/28/22 (estoppel issued) (33 days)
> Closing docs received: 6/22/22 (58 days)
> Closing docs returned: 7/6/22 (72 days)
> Closing: 7/11/22 (77 days)
> Deed recorded: 7/13/22 (78 days)
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 8/3/22 (100 days)
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:



Final update!!
Home Resort: Old Key West (extended)
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/25/22
Offer accepted: 4/26/22 (1 days)
Sent to ROFR: 4/29/22 (4 days)
Passed ROFR: 5/28/22 (estoppel issued) (33 days)
Closing docs received: 6/22/22 (58 days)
Closing docs returned: 7/6/22 (72 days)
Closing: 7/11/22 (77 days)
Deed recorded: 7/13/22 (78 days)
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 8/3/22 (100 days)
Points in account: 8/5/22 (102 days) via chat late Friday evening, hoping to snag a January reservation!

Total days 102


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

It astonishes me at how many people are using Magic Vacation Title with board sponsor when Mason Title has significantly faster turn around times.


----------



## cgard87

I assume people don't understand they have a choice and or dont know what title companies exist!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

cgard87 said:


> I assume people don't understand they have a choice and or dont know what title companies exist!



Good point!  Not to mention that Mason’s closing fees are lower than Magic too.  I always get a quote from three title insurers and Mason is always the lowest.


----------



## Xlkrum24

We just closed on our 1st DVC purchase last Tuesday and the deed was recorded the same day.  Has anyone had any luck calling Member Administration and getting them to expedite account setup?  We are hoping to be able to use our points for a trip before the end of the year!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Xlkrum24 said:


> We just closed on our 1st DVC purchase last Tuesday and the deed was recorded the same day.  Has anyone had any luck calling Member Administration and getting them to expedite account setup?  We are hoping to be able to use our points for a trip before the end of the year!


You will find a number of people on these boards have tried with very little success.  It's my understanding that MA only communicates via email.  I would say it doesn't hurt trying... but don't expect any pixie dust.  Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Xlkrum24

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> You will find a number of people on these boards have tried with very little success.  It's my understanding that MA only communicates via email.  I would say it doesn't hurt trying... but don't expect any pixie dust.  Fingers crossed for you.


thanks. I kind of thought that might be the case.  I sent them an email, and will probably try calling later this week.  fingers crossed!


----------



## Sandisw

Xlkrum24 said:


> thanks. I kind of thought that might be the case.  I sent them an email, and will probably try calling later this week.  fingers crossed!



Unless it’s changed, MA..who creates your account can only be reached by email.  I do t believe they are taking calls. 

Once your membership is created, and you see the contract, then you can give MS a call to see if you can get the points loaded faster so you can book. 

Not sure when you are traveling but there is not a lot of DVC availability right now..we don’t allow people to post since it changes so much that it doesn’t matter until you ca. book..so go in being very very flexible with dates and the need to move resorts!


----------



## Xlkrum24

Sandisw said:


> Unless it’s changed, MA..who creates your account can only be reached by email.  I do t believe they are taking calls.
> 
> Once your membership is created, and you see the contract, then you can give MS a call to see if you can get the points loaded faster so you can book.
> 
> Not sure when you are traveling but there is not a lot of DVC availability right now..we don’t allow people to post since it changes so much that it doesn’t matter until you ca. book..so go in being very very flexible with dates and the need to move resorts!


Thanks!  I was able to get through to someone with Member Admin last week, but it was way too soon after closing.  Oh yeah, i'll change resorts every day if we have to!   thanks for the advice!


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> It astonishes me at how many people are using Magic Vacation Title with board sponsor when Mason Title has significantly faster turn around times.


I didn’t know I had a choice. We used Mason for our first resale contract and Cammy was awesome. After using Magic this time, I’ll ask to use Mason again next time.


----------



## garegco

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> It astonishes me at how many people are using Magic Vacation Title with board sponsor when Mason Title has significantly faster turn around times.


We put an offer in with the board's sponsor that was eventually taken by the ROFR monster and requested to use Mason Title. We did get a little bit of pushback that Magic Vacation Title is their preferred agent due to QA/QC reasons but we stood firm and told them it was a condition of our purchase and they allowed it.

Anyone else see a conflict of interest to have the escrow company and broker be under the same ownership?


----------



## Nursemanit

garegco said:


> We put an offer in with the board's sponsor that was eventually taken by the ROFR monster and requested to use Mason Title. We did get a little bit of pushback that Magic Vacation Title is their preferred agent due to QA/QC reasons but we stood firm and told them it was a condition of our purchase and they allowed it.
> 
> Anyone else see a conflict of interest to have the escrow company and broker be under the same ownership?


They have to give you the choice - If fact they should ask who you would like not just offer theirs.


----------



## cgard87

garegco said:


> We put an offer in with the board's sponsor that was eventually taken by the ROFR monster and requested to use Mason Title. We did get a little bit of pushback that Magic Vacation Title is their preferred agent due to QA/QC reasons but we stood firm and told them it was a condition of our purchase and they allowed it.
> 
> Anyone else see a conflict of interest to have the escrow company and broker be under the same ownership?


Yes its a big conflict of interest especially if they are charging a higher price!


----------



## adribelle

Home Resort: Hilton Head
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 7/6/22
Offer accepted: 7/6/22 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 7/8/22 (2 days)
Passed ROFR: 8/8/22 (31 days)
Closing docs received: 8/8/22 (31 days)
Closing docs returned: 8/8/22 (31 days)
Closing:
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 
Points in account:


----------



## SarahC97

Closed on my resale contract a couple of weeks ago and just got the email with my activation code. But it's asking for my Club ID and activation code -- do those come in separate emails?


----------



## DonMacGregor

SarahC97 said:


> Closed on my resale contract a couple of weeks ago and just got the email with my activation code. But it's asking for my Club ID and activation code -- do those come in separate emails?


Yes


----------



## TraJon

Home Resort: Boulder Ridge
Broker: DVCSTORE
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/27
Offer accepted: 6/27
Sent to ROFR: 6/28
Passed ROFR: 7/26
Closing docs received: 7/28
Closing docs returned: 7/29 (buyer) 
Closing docs returned: (seller) ?
Closing: 8/8
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Will they notify us when the deed is recorded?


----------



## SarahC97

So, I was able to get my membership set up but of course, the points aren't loaded yet. I chatted with MS and they said to give it a week and if they've not loaded contact them and they'd see if they can load them. On the boards, I've read some people being able to get them loaded within 24 hours of setting up their account by contacting member services. Should I call or should I really wait a week? I'm trying to get a couple of nights at the end of January, so I'm pretty impatient about getting this done. Just wanted to see if they really can load them quickly or if I should actually wait?


----------



## Xlkrum24

SarahC97 said:


> Closed on my resale contract a couple of weeks ago and just got the email with my activation code. But it's asking for my Club ID and activation code -- do those come in separate emails?


so it took about 2 weeks to get your activtion code?  I'm a week in and honestly I think this wait is worse than the ROFR!! lol


----------



## Xlkrum24

SarahC97 said:


> So, I was able to get my membership set up but of course, the points aren't loaded yet. I chatted with MS and they said to give it a week and if they've not loaded contact them and they'd see if they can load them. On the boards, I've read some people being able to get them loaded within 24 hours of setting up their account by contacting member services. Should I call or should I really wait a week? I'm trying to get a couple of nights at the end of January, so I'm pretty impatient about getting this done. Just wanted to see if they really can load them quickly or if I should actually wait?


I've read a lot of people had success going through the chat.  Did you call to get your ID or did the second email come?  I'm trying to book something in October, so being super impatient!


----------



## SarahC97

Xlkrum24 said:


> so it took about 2 weeks to get your activtion code?  I'm a week in and honestly I think this wait is worse than the ROFR!! lol


It actually took a little over three weeks from my closing date to get my email with the activation code and Club ID. And now I've set up my account and the points still are not there.


----------



## SarahC97

Xlkrum24 said:


> I've read a lot of people had success going through the chat.  Did you call to get your ID or did the second email come?  I'm trying to book something in October, so being super impatient!


I chatted and struck out. I think I'm just going to call later today and see if they can help me.


----------



## bryaalre

Home Resort: CCV
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/28/22
Offer accepted: 6/28/22
Sent to ROFR: 6/29/22
Passed ROFR: 8/08/22
Closing docs received: 8/08/22
Closing docs returned: 8/08/22
Closing: 8/17/22
Deed recorded: 8/17/22
Contract Showing on Membership (New Member): 8/31/22
Points in account: 9/1/22

Days Total: 66 days


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

SarahC97 said:


> I chatted and struck out. I think I'm just going to call later today and see if they can help me.


Let us know how it goes by calling. I’ve tried chat twice this time around with no luck. The second CM did say to give them 5-7 business days and to contact them again if I didn’t see the points in that timeframe. It’s been a while, but it took about 5 business days (without contacting) to see our points on our account after the contract showed on the site last time.


----------



## SarahC97

AKVDisneyFan said:


> Let us know how it goes by calling. I’ve tried chat twice this time around with no luck. The second CM did say to give them 5-7 business days and to contact them again if I didn’t see the points in that timeframe. It’s been a while, but it took about 5 business days (without contacting) to see our points on our account after the contract showed on the site last time.


Ohhh, good to know. I will share my results for sure. I'm going to call later today and try to sweet-talk them to see if they can help me!


----------



## Nursemanit

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: DVCStore.com
Title Company: Harris
Offer made: 7/3/2022
Offer accepted:  7/3/2022
Sent to ROFR: 7/11/2022
Passed ROFR: 8/03/22
Closing docs received: Delayed closing until 11/14
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


Home Resort: BWV
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 7/3/22
Offer accepted: 7/3/22
Sent to ROFR: 7/11/22
Passed ROFR: 8/09/22
Closing docs received: 8/09/22
Closing docs returned: 8/09/22
Closing: 8/16/22
Deed recorded: 8/17/22
Contract Showing on Membership:9/7/22 ( error in Name caused addendum)
Points in account:


----------



## Sandisw

SarahC97 said:


> Ohhh, good to know. I will share my results for sure. I'm going to call later today and try to sweet-talk them to see if they can help me!



It really is hit or miss to get MS to call the CM;'s who handle the point loading to get them to move you up in the line.   It seems we have had more reports lately of people not having as much success after that 24 hour mark as we have in the past.

But, definitely discuss how important it is to get your reservation and that because you are already inside of the 7  month window you are concerned about not having any rooms left if it takes another week.

Good luck!


----------



## cgard87

What is everyone experience with closing... Im supposed to close today but havent heard from the broker or title company. Is this normal? UPDATE: Just heard from title company the transaction closed, just my impatience showing through


----------



## cgard87

Xlkrum24 said:


> so it took about 2 weeks to get your activtion code?  I'm a week in and honestly I think this wait is worse than the ROFR!! lol


Yes this is clearly Disney just punishing resale members. You could buy directly today and have an account setup with points in it within hours. Seems extremely silly Disney is taking this approach


----------



## LadybugsMum

And Disney sent the closing docs today which is 6 days before closing. I'm a motivated seller so I have already signed, notarized, and sent back the documents.


Home Resort: SSR #1
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: Disney
Offer made: 6/5
Offer accepted: 6/5
Sent to ROFR: 6/6
Taken in ROFR: 7/6 (30 days)
Closing docs received (seller): 8/9 (34 days)
Closing docs returned (seller): 8/9 (34 days)
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Contract Removed from Membership:
Funds disbursed:

Days Total:

Home Resort: SSR #2
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: Disney
Offer made: 6/5
Offer accepted: 6/5
Sent to ROFR: 6/6
Taken in ROFR: 7/6 (30 days)
Closing docs received (seller): 8/9 (34 days)
Closing docs returned (seller): 8/9 (34 days)
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Contract Removed from Membership:
Funds disbursed:

Days Total:


----------



## babecca1

Edited - existing membership - not new.
----
Getting close!  This took a bit more time, since my bank could not seem to get a cashiers check figured out over the phone.  Once I went into the branch, totally solved in 15min, including fixing past mistakes.  

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: https://dvcbyresale.com/
Title Company: JEFFREY C. SWEET ATTORNEY AT LAW
Offer made: 6/19
Offer accepted: 6/19
Sent to ROFR: 6/20
Passed ROFR: 7/18
Closing docs received: 7/18
Closing docs returned: 7/19
Closing payment sent: 7/29 _(Bank kept screwing up my cashiers check)_
Closing: 8/3
Deed recorded: 8/3
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## JoeDisney247365

AKVDisneyFan said:


> I’ll add this because sometimes I see this asked: the contract isn’t showing on my dashboard yet. I can see it under my member information on my profile and under “view” when I search for a room. I also didn’t get an email. It just showed up.


How long did it take to show up on your dashboard after you noticed it in your profile?  This is my situation as well.  I see the contract pretty much everywhere on the website except for on my dashboard.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

JoeDisney247365 said:


> How long did it take to show up on your dashboard after you noticed it in your profile?  This is my situation as well.  I see the contract pretty much everywhere on the website except for on my dashboard.


It still isn’t showing on my dashboard. My points aren’t loaded yet so maybe it will show up then?


----------



## JoeDisney247365

AKVDisneyFan said:


> It still isn’t showing on my dashboard. My points aren’t loaded yet so maybe it will show up then?


I would think so too.  I find it strange that my new contract (existing membership and usage year) is listed under my profile and shows up as a home resort for booking but isn't showing on my dashboard yet.  I know the points are loaded later but it usually shows up with zero points first.


----------



## earfulofmagic

earfulofmagic said:


> *Home Resort*: VGF
> *Broker:* Fidelity
> *Title Company:* Mason Title
> *Offer made:* April 20
> *Offer accepted:* April 21
> *Sent to ROFR:* April 25
> *Passed ROFR:* May 23
> *Closing docs received:* May 24
> *Closing docs returned:* Jun 22 (international sale, long wait for seller to find notary and do closing docs etc)
> *Closing:* Jun 28
> *Deed recorded:* Jun 28
> *Contract Showing on Membership (new member):* Jul 26, I believe - I was away on a business trip that week but this date is when my "Welcome Home!" and other emails came through; did not set up my new member account until July 30, contract was already visible then
> *Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:* 108 days and counting!
> 
> Chatted in today and they said 6-8 weeks from closing day to get points loaded! Meanwhile I have 2021 points expiring end of September   Guess I'll try calling tomorrow?



*Home Resort*: VGF
*Broker:* Fidelity
*Title Company:* Mason Title
*Offer made:* April 20
*Offer accepted:* April 21
*Sent to ROFR:* April 25
*Passed ROFR:* May 23
*Closing docs received:* May 24
*Closing docs returned:* Jun 22 (international sale, long wait for seller to find notary and do closing docs etc)
*Closing:* Jun 28
*Deed recorded:* Jun 28
*Contract Showing on Membership (new member):* Jul 26, I believe - I was away on a business trip that week but this date is when my "Welcome Home!" and other emails came through; did not set up my new member account until July 30, contract was already visible then
*Points in account: *Aug 9

*Days Total:* 111 days, whew

Chatted in today to get points loaded. Now... off to book some nights!!!


----------



## Joel22

How long does it usually take between ROFR being waived and closing? The final day to close for ours is in 18 days and we're still in ROFR


----------



## LadybugsMum

Joel22 said:


> How long does it usually take between ROFR being waived and closing? The final day to close for ours is in 18 days and we're still in ROFR


It depends on the title company. Who are you using? Mason is the fastest and Magic Vacation Title takes 2 weeks to get the paperwork out.


----------



## SarahC97

Well, I chatted this morning and told them the situation about wanting to book for January. After explaining that it can take 6 to 8 weeks for the points to show up after closing, I asked him if there was anything he could do. He had me wait and came back five minutes later to tell me the points were loaded. Success! I booked my first DVC stay!


----------



## Nursemanit

LadybugsMum said:


> It depends on the title company. Who are you using? Mason is the fastest and Magic Vacation Title takes 2 weeks to get the paperwork out.


And one is more expensive ($200 more in some cases)


----------



## Sandisw

It has been a while but a reminder that when posting the broker it’s best to use the website link because it ensures the filter can do its job. 

I hate to delete posts when names are used for sites that are not allowed.


----------



## JoeDisney247365

Home Resort: Aulani
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 5/17/22
Offer accepted: 5/19/22
Sent to ROFR: 5/27/22
Passed ROFR: 6/22/22
Closing docs received: 6/30/22
Closing docs returned: 7/8/22
Closing: 7/18/22
Deed recorded: 7/18/22
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 8/8/22
Points in account: 8/10/22 (Loaded through chat on 1st attempt!)

Days Total: 85

My one and only post on this from start to finish.  A positive experience all around and I got a great deal imo at $105pp.


----------



## castle1

I am in the process of selling one of my contracts.  The title company received my closing documents 9 days ago.  I contacted the title company to get an update on the closing.  They said they are only waiting on the funds from the buyer,  and they have reached out to the buyer as to when to expect funds.  How soon are funds normally sent to title companies?  Closing is scheduled in about 3 weeks.  Thanks


----------



## Sandisw

castle1 said:


> I am in the process of selling one of my contracts.  The title company received my closing documents 9 days ago.  I contacted the title company to get an update on the closing.  They said they are only waiting on the funds from the buyer,  and they have reached out to the buyer as to when to expect funds.  How soon are funds normally sent to title companies?  Closing is scheduled in about 3 weeks.  Thanks



Many buyers will wait until they know a seller has sent in closing documents.  However, since your documents are in, then the buyers are delaying for a different reason...but typically, they send either right away or as soon as they know they seller has completed the documents.


----------



## castle1

Sandisw said:


> Many buyers will wait until they know a seller has sent in closing documents.  However, since your documents are in, then the buyers are delaying for a different reason...but typically, they send either right away or as soon as they know they seller has completed the documents.


The title company said the only thing they needed to close are the funds.  So hopefully, buyer sends the funds soon.  Thank you for the reply!


----------



## wdw4rfam

Home Resort: PVB
Broker:
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/29/22
Offer accepted: 6/29/22
Sent to ROFR: 6/30/22
Passed ROFR: 8/2/22 
Closing docs received: 8/2/22
Closing docs returned: 8/4/22
Closing: 8/9/22
Deed recorded: 8/11/22
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 
Points in account:


----------



## kmill99

kmill99 said:


> Home Resort: AKL
> Broker: www.****************.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 6/12/22
> Offer accepted: 6/13/22 (1 Day)
> Sent to ROFR: 6/14/22 (2 days)
> Passed ROFR: 7/14/22 (32 days)
> Closing docs received: 7/14/22 (32 days)
> Closing docs returned: Buyer 7/19/22 (37 days) Seller 7/21/22 (39 days)
> Closing: 7/21/22
> Deed recorded: 7/22/22 (40 days)
> New Membership email received: 8/9/22  (58 days)
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 8/9/22
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


Updated.
Can't wait for the points to show up. No immediate urgency for us, so I am trying to let the process flow naturally... buuuuut..... if chat shows as available online I may just attempt to scratch this itch anyway.


----------



## TerrorPigeon

Update:

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/8/22
Offer accepted: 6/8/22
Sent to ROFR: 6/9/22
Passed ROFR: 7/7/22
Estoppel received: 7/7/22
Closing docs received: 7/18/22
Closing docs returned buyer: 7/18/22
Closing docs returned seller: ???
Closing: 7/21/22
Deed recorded: 7/25/22
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 8/12/22
Points in account:

Total Days: 65 so far

So close! Now just the last step of getting the points on that contract loaded.


----------



## Nursemanit

castle1 said:


> The title company said the only thing they needed to close are the funds.  So hopefully, buyer sends the funds soon.  Thank you for the reply!


Any good realtor would require deadlines to be written in the contract -Such as Buyer must wire funds within 2 business days of the seller returning paperwork.

  I am waiting for a  seller to return the paperwork and the Title company wants to give them 2 weeks ? This is a US buyer who had plenty of time to get the paperwork notarized. My money was wired and now I sit.


----------



## mrsap

mrsap said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 6/15/22
> Offer accepted: 6/15/22
> Sent to ROFR: 6/17/22
> Passed ROFR: 7/25/22
> Closing docs received: 7/26/22
> Closing docs returned: 7/26/22
> Funds Sent: 7/27/22
> Closing docs mailed back (seller): 8/4/22
> Closing docs received (seller):
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (Existing member):
> Points in account:


UPDATE:

Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/15/22
Offer accepted: 6/15/22
Sent to ROFR: 6/17/22
Passed ROFR: 7/25/22
Closing docs received: 7/26/22
Closing docs returned: 7/26/22
Funds Sent: 7/27/22
Closing docs mailed back (seller): 8/4/22
Closing docs received (seller): 8/10/22
Closing: 8/12/22
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (Existing member):
Points in account:


----------



## flute38

Update

Home Resort: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/13/2022
Offer accepted: 6/14/2022 (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 6/20/2022 (7 days)
Passed ROFR: 7/18/2022 (35 days)
Closing docs received: 7/20/2022 (37 days)
Closing docs returned: Buyer 7/20/2022 (37 days)
Closing: 8/12/2022 (60 days)
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (Existing Member):
Points in account:


----------



## sipnride

sipnride said:


> OK it's official - we closed! Here's the update:
> 
> Broker - www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company - TRCS
> Sent to ROFR - 5/17
> Passed ROFR - 6/8
> Elapsed Days (ROFR) ‐ 22 Days
> Closing docs received: 6/28
> Closing docs returned from buyer (me): 6/30
> Closing docs notarized by seller (international-unclear when returned to TRCS): 7/5
> Funds deposited: 7/22
> Deed recorded: 7/25
> Closing Confirmed: 7/26
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> Days Total:



POINTS!

Broker - www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company - TRCS
Sent to ROFR - 5/17
Passed ROFR - 6/8
Elapsed Days (ROFR) ‐ 22 Days
Closing docs received: 6/28
Closing docs returned from buyer (me): 6/30
Closing docs notarized by seller (international-unclear when returned to TRCS): 7/5
Funds deposited: 7/22
Deed recorded: 7/25
Closing Confirmed: 7/26
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 8/11
Points in account: 8/12
Days Total: 93


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

Third time's the charm for points .

FINAL UPDATE

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: www.DVCResalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title LLC
Offer made: 5/6
Offer accepted: 5/7
Sent to ROFR: 5/9
Passed ROFR: 5/28
Closing docs received (buyer): 6/20
Closing docs returned (buyer): 6/22, arrived through mail to title company 6/23
Closing docs returned (seller): ?
Closing: 7/11
Deed recorded: 7/13
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member, same membership #): 8/3
Points in account: 8/12
Days Total: 98


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

Update!

Home Resort: AKV
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 06/03/2022
Offer accepted: 06/03/2022
Sent to ROFR: 06/03/2022
Passed ROFR: 07/02/2022
Closing docs received: 07/18/2022
Buyer Closing docs returned: 7/19/2022
Seller Closing docs returned: 07/20/2022
Funds Sent: 07/19/2022
Closing: 07/21/2022
Deed recorded: 07/18/0222
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 08/10/2022
Points in account: 08/11/2022 (Called member services and requested points)

Days Total: 69 Days


----------



## castle1

Nursemanit said:


> Any good realtor would require deadlines to be written in the contract -Such as Buyer must wire funds within 2 business days of the seller returning paperwork.
> 
> I am waiting for a  seller to return the paperwork and the Title company wants to give them 2 weeks ? This is a US buyer who had plenty of time to get the paperwork notarized. My money was wired and now I sit.


I'm sorry to hear that.  I hope you don't have to wait much longer.


----------



## erinkristen04

We closed on the 29th, and have plans to book a February trip with the banked ‘21 points expiring at the end of that month. I know the dvc availability tool (https://tools.dvcvacations.com/points-calculator) supposedly isn’t accurate, but it’s showing less and less green availability for our dates. Meanwhile I’m just over here waiting for our membership to be created (and then to wait for points…ugh!). To be honest, it is starting to stress me out lol. I Feel like by the time I actually FINALLY get access to our points, there will be slim pickings for the rooms and we are going to be SOL with these expiring points. 

Anyone else ever been in a similar situation and had it all work out? Any tips?


----------



## StoweFoSho

Final Update

Home Resort: Polynesian
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/9/22
Offer accepted: 6/9/22
Sent to ROFR: 6/10/22
Passed ROFR: 7/5/22
Closing docs received: 7/8/22
Closing docs returned: Buyer 7/8/22, Seller  ??
Closing: 7/25/22
Deed recorded: 7/26/22
Contract Showing on Membership: 8/11/22
Points in account: 8/12/22 added via Chat

Days Total: 64


----------



## Xlkrum24

sipnride said:


> POINTS!
> 
> Broker - www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company - TRCS
> Sent to ROFR - 5/17
> Passed ROFR - 6/8
> Elapsed Days (ROFR) ‐ 22 Days
> Closing docs received: 6/28
> Closing docs returned from buyer (me): 6/30
> Closing docs notarized by seller (international-unclear when returned to TRCS): 7/5
> Funds deposited: 7/22
> Deed recorded: 7/25
> Closing Confirmed: 7/26
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 8/11
> Points in account: 8/12
> Days Total: 93


Congrats!  did you call/chat to get your Member info and points so fast?  Your timing has me optimistic because we closed on 8/2 as new members!


----------



## mrsap

UPDATE:

Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/15/22
Offer accepted: 6/15/22
Sent to ROFR: 6/17/22
Passed ROFR: 7/25/22
Closing docs received: 7/26/22
Closing docs returned: 7/26/22
Funds Sent: 7/27/22
Closing docs mailed back (seller): 8/4/22
Closing docs received (seller): 8/10/22
Closing: 8/12/22
Deed recorded: 8/15/22
Contract Showing on Membership (Existing member):
Points in account:


----------



## TerrorPigeon

Final Update:

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/8/22
Offer accepted: 6/8/22
Sent to ROFR: 6/9/22
Passed ROFR: 7/7/22
Estoppel received: 7/7/22
Closing docs received: 7/18/22
Closing docs returned buyer: 7/18/22
Closing docs returned seller: ???
Closing: 7/21/22
Deed recorded: 7/25/22
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 8/12/22
Points in account: 8/15/22

Total Days: 68

Got points loaded via chat. I had never had any luck with chat before but today they actually did it. Definitely a lot easier over chat than waiting on the phone.


----------



## geargrinder

Home Resort: AKL
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 7/18/2022
Offer accepted: 7/18/2022
Sent to ROFR: 7/19/2022
Passed ROFR: 8/14/2022
Closing docs received:8/18/2022
Closing docs returned:8/22/2022
Closing:8/31/2022
Deed recorded:9/01/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## jgarrity1

Update:


Home Resort: Vero Beach
Broker:  https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow
Offer made: 06/17/2022
Offer accepted: 06/18/2022
Sent to ROFR: 06/21/2022
Passed ROFR: 07/18/2022
Closing docs received: 07/19/2022
Closing docs returned: 07/22/2022
Closing: 07/29/2022
Deed recorded: 07/29/2022
Contract Showing on Membership(existing membership: 08/16/2022
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## sipnride

Xlkrum24 said:


> Congrats!  did you call/chat to get your Member info and points so fast?  Your timing has me optimistic because we closed on 8/2 as new members!


Yes, persistent calling, undeterred by the taking points cm's repeat about it taking six weeks.


----------



## Mexacajun

sipnride said:


> Yes, persistent calling, undeterred by the taking points cm's repeat about it taking six weeks.


This is the way. I would chat with a CM and they would say several weeks. I would wait a couple hours, jump back on chat and try again. Longest it took me was 3 days. I actually called while at moonlight magic at typhoon lagoon last week to add a contract I was waiting on. They were able to load it then.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

TerrorPigeon said:


> Final Update:
> 
> Home Resort: SSR
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/8/22
> Offer accepted: 6/8/22
> Sent to ROFR: 6/9/22
> Passed ROFR: 7/7/22
> Estoppel received: 7/7/22
> Closing docs received: 7/18/22
> Closing docs returned buyer: 7/18/22
> Closing docs returned seller: ???
> Closing: 7/21/22
> Deed recorded: 7/25/22
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 8/12/22
> Points in account: 8/15/22
> 
> Total Days: 68
> 
> Got points loaded via chat. I had never had any luck with chat before but today they actually did it. Definitely a lot easier over chat than waiting on the phone.





jgarrity1 said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> Home Resort: Vero Beach
> Broker:  https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
> Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow
> Offer made: 06/17/2022
> Offer accepted: 06/18/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 06/21/2022
> Passed ROFR: 07/18/2022
> Closing docs received: 07/19/2022
> Closing docs returned: 07/22/2022
> Closing: 07/29/2022
> Deed recorded: 07/29/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership(existing membership: 08/16/2022
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


I'm pretty angry to be honest. They're just flat-out lying to people. My deed was recorded on 7/19 and I still don't see the contract. They told me they're doing it first come, first served.


----------



## MamaMouseMcLean

Home Resort: HHI
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 7/19/22
Offer accepted: 7/19/22
Sent to ROFR: 7/22/22
Passed ROFR: 8/17/22
Closing docs received: 8/18/22
Closing docs returned:8/22/22
Closing: 8/22/22
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## heather2328

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'm pretty angry to be honest. They're just flat-out lying to people. My deed was recorded on 7/19 and I still don't see the contract. They told me they're doing it first come, first served.


Basically, I closed on 7/27 and do not see my contract yet either. The other day they lied about receiving my merge request twice by chat and by e-mail - when I got them on the phone they said they never received it to begin with and after I called them out on lying to me twice they did it right then and there on the phone with my trip only 2 weeks away.


----------



## LadybugsMum

I've been stalking the Orange county comptroller site and finally the deeds were recorded for Disney with me as the Grantor.

Home Resort: SSR #1
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: Disney
Offer made: 6/5
Offer accepted: 6/5
Sent to ROFR: 6/6
Taken in ROFR: 7/6 (30 days)
Closing docs received (seller): 8/9 (34 days)
Closing docs returned (seller): 8/9 (34 days)
Closing: 8/16?
Deed recorded: 8/17 (8 days)
Contract Removed from Membership:
Funds disbursed:

Days Total:

Home Resort: SSR #2
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: Disney
Offer made: 6/5
Offer accepted: 6/5
Sent to ROFR: 6/6
Taken in ROFR: 7/6 (30 days)
Closing docs received (seller): 8/9 (34 days)
Closing docs returned (seller): 8/9 (34 days)
Closing: 8/16?
Deed recorded: 8/17 (8 days)
Contract Removed from Membership:
Funds disbursed:

Days Total:


----------



## Mexacajun

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'm pretty angry to be honest. They're just flat-out lying to people. My deed was recorded on 7/19 and I still don't see the contract. They told me they're doing it first come, first served.


Just another data point Cap. My deed was recorded 7/28 and it showed up in my account this morning 8/18. Existing member.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Mexacajun said:


> Just another data point Cap. My deed was recorded 7/28 and it showed up in my account this morning 8/18. Existing member.


I give them a lot of slack on estimates of timeline.  But something like "we're handling them on a first come, first served basis" isn't an estimate, it's either true or it isn't.


----------



## heather2328

heather2328 said:


> Home Resort: Riviera
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 5/16
> Offer accepted: 5/17
> Sent to ROFR: 5/18
> Passed ROFR: 6/15
> Closing docs received: 7/5
> Closing docs returned: 7/6
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:



Home Resort: Riviera
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/16
Offer accepted: 5/17
Sent to ROFR: 5/18
Passed ROFR: 6/15
Closing docs received: 7/5
Closing docs returned: 7/6
Closing: 7/27
Deed recorded: 8/1
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 8/18
Points in account: I will get them added today or tomorrow

Days Total: 94 Days


----------



## NVDISFamily

What's the best way to reach out to DVC about a contract that hasn't loaded into your membership yet? The 2nd batch of VGC points I purchased recorded on 7/26 but nothing so far on my account or from DVC.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> I give them a lot of slack on estimates of timeline.  But something like "we're handling them on a first come, first served basis" isn't an estimate, it's either true or it isn't.



I am sure that is the expected policy but things happen in which they allow people to jump the line. 

Think about all of us who have called and do call MS to try and get points loaded faster. 

Every time someone does that..it technically jumps them ahead of someone else so the doing it in order goes out the window. 

Not a criticism because I have done it but even with in order policy, there are things that can happen that override it.


----------



## LadybugsMum

I was not expecting to get my funds until the end of next week, but I have received 2 emails from my bank saying that the wire transfers have come through. I will take it!

Home Resort: SSR #1
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: Disney
Offer made: 6/5
Offer accepted: 6/5
Sent to ROFR: 6/6
Taken in ROFR: 7/6 (30 days)
Closing docs received (seller): 8/9 (34 days)
Closing docs returned (seller): 8/9 (34 days)
Closing: 8/16?
Deed recorded: 8/17 (8 days)
Funds disbursed: 8/18 (1 day)
Contract Removed from Membership:

Days Total:

Home Resort: SSR #2
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: Disney
Offer made: 6/5
Offer accepted: 6/5
Sent to ROFR: 6/6
Taken in ROFR: 7/6 (30 days)
Closing docs received (seller): 8/9 (34 days)
Closing docs returned (seller): 8/9 (34 days)
Closing: 8/16?
Deed recorded: 8/17 (8 days)
Funds disbursed: 8/18 (1 day)
Contract Removed from Membership:


Days Total:


----------



## erinkristen04

Ok, yall. What does this mean? I understand it takes time to process new memberships (deed recorded 7/29 here), but I reached out Disney to double check they had everything they'd need to process ours and hopefully avoid any unnecessary delays since we are eagerly waiting to book a trip using points expiring in February. Today I got an email back stating "It seems we are still holding for updated information from the broker before we can process this purchase. Please reach out to them for an update." What on earth would they still need from our broker at this point??


----------



## Sandisw

erinkristen04 said:


> Ok, yall. What does this mean? I understand it takes time to process new memberships (deed recorded 7/29 here), but I reached out Disney to double check they had everything they'd need to process ours and hopefully avoid any unnecessary delays since we are eagerly waiting to book a trip using points expiring in February. Today I got an email back stating "It seems we are still holding for updated information from the broker before we can process this purchase. Please reach out to them for an update." What on earth would they still need from our broker at this point??



That doesn’t sound good. It means something happened and the broker may have asked MA not to process it yet

Most often, it is a trip the seller has that required a delayed closing and it was not disclosed.


----------



## varyth

erinkristen04 said:


> Ok, yall. What does this mean? I understand it takes time to process new memberships (deed recorded 7/29 here), but I reached out Disney to double check they had everything they'd need to process ours and hopefully avoid any unnecessary delays since we are eagerly waiting to book a trip using points expiring in February. Today I got an email back stating "It seems we are still holding for updated information from the broker before we can process this purchase. Please reach out to them for an update." What on earth would they still need from our broker at this point??


Hoping it's not the case, but reminds me of what happened in this thread: Post in thread 'Resale Contract Closed, but not getting contracted loaded until after 7/8/2022 over 60 days from closing?  Advise wanted' https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...m-closing-advise-wanted.3885137/post-64051836

There was an existing reservation on the contract even though the deed closed, and I think Disney was punting to the broker on what should be done with it before transfer.


----------



## erinkristen04

I had the same immediate concern... not sure that's the case though. I responded to Disney and asked what specifically they were still needing so I could identify that when contacting the broker and they just responded with the following:
The contract did not include any of your contact information, which is necessary for PII requirements when contacting us for assistance. Due to this nature of resales, we must have the contract physically state this information. Which the broker was made aware of, but had not received this update to the contract. I did check with the process team and once we get this they can roll your contract into their current run of contracts which will allow it to be completed within the next week, but until the update is received we can not move forward.


----------



## CarolynFH

Hopefully you were able to reach your broker by now and receive word that they've already sent the necessary information, or if not, why not.

And if the contract is required to include the buyer's contact information, why did neither the broker nor the title company catch that omission?


----------



## erinkristen04

CarolynFH said:


> Hopefully you were able to reach your broker by now and receive word that they've already sent the necessary information, or if not, why not.
> 
> And if the contract is required to include the buyer's contact information, why did neither the broker nor the title company catch that omission?


Yes, I spoke to the broker earlier and she was just as confused about what they could be referring to. We closed with Cammy at Mason and I know she is on top of things so it makes this seem even more bizarre. I just forwarded them the response from Disney so guess we will see what they say… May be wishful thinking but hoping it’s just some new employee at Disney who is misinformed haha


----------



## flipflopsandpitstops

flipflopsandpitstops said:


> Edited:
> 
> Home Resort: Beach Club Villas
> Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/21
> Offer accepted: 6/21
> Sent to ROFR: 6/22
> Passed ROFR: 7/20
> Closing docs received: 7/22
> Closing docs returned (seller): 7/25
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 7/26
> Closing: 7/28
> Deed recorded: 8/2
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total: 43 so far


Edited:

Home Resort: Beach Club Villas
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/21
Offer accepted: 6/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/22
Passed ROFR: 7/20
Closing docs received: 7/22
Closing docs returned (seller): 7/25
Closing docs returned (buyer): 7/26
Closing: 7/28
Deed recorded: 8/2
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 8/18
Points in account:

Days Total: 59 so far


----------



## erinkristen04

In a strange turn of events, just got an email with my activation code. Hope to get our club ID soon… eeeek!


----------



## flipflopmom

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Co: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/30
Offer accepted: 7/30
Sent to ROFR: 8/2
Passed ROFR: 8/18 and estoppel issued
Closing docs received (buyer):
Closing docs returned buyer
Closing docs returned seller 
Closing 
Deed recorded
Contract showing on membership (new)
Points in account:


----------



## TraJon

erinkristen04 said:


> In a strange turn of events, just got an email with my activation code. Hope to get our club ID soon… eeeek!


Great! What a relief!


----------



## NVDISFamily

Decided to call member services today and the were able to verify that the last batch of VGC points that recorded on 7/26 is in processing and they can see the points match what I was expecting and such. But they did say I'd have to wait two more weeks or so to see them on my membership..... I gave a little push back and asked why these were taking over 4 weeks when my first resale contract was like 2 weeks (note that this was just a few weeks ago), and I could tell they didn't have a great answer.

As I don't really need the points in there at this second (at earliest I want to book a trip for late October 2023 with the points), I asked for them to confirm that they would be in my account in two weeks or less and they agreed that that should be enough time.......

I feel like I could have pushed back more and gotten them to load it sooner, but I can wait. Does seem like there is no real pattern to this, likely just things get pushed into general piles and haphazardly processed in batches.....


----------



## heather2328

heather2328 said:


> Home Resort: Riviera
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 5/16
> Offer accepted: 5/17
> Sent to ROFR: 5/18
> Passed ROFR: 6/15
> Closing docs received: 7/5
> Closing docs returned: 7/6
> Closing: 7/27
> Deed recorded: 8/1
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 8/18
> Points in account: I will get them added today or tomorrow
> 
> Days Total: 94 Days


They added my points this morning after calling, took about 5-10 min on hold.


----------



## erinkristen04

erinkristen04 said:


> Home Resort: PVB
> Broker: www.dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Cammy with Mason Title
> Offer made: 6/9
> Offer accepted: 6/10
> Sent to ROFR: 6/10
> Passed ROFR: 7/13
> Closing docs received: 7/13
> Buyer Closing docs returned: 7/13
> Seller Closing docs returned: 7/25
> Closing: 7/29
> Deed recorded: 7/29
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 8/18
> Points in account: 8/19


Called and spoke with the nicest CM who helped load my points and book our first trip! On cloud 9! So appreciative of these forums and how much they’ve helped over the past few months!


----------



## babecca1

Edited - existing membership - not new.
----
Contract just showed up this afternoon! I've been stalking the site every day, even though I don't have an immediate plan for the new points.  Now... to start planning & plotting...

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: https://dvcbyresale.com/
Title Company: JEFFREY C. SWEET ATTORNEY AT LAW
Offer made: 6/19
Offer accepted: 6/19
Sent to ROFR: 6/20
Passed ROFR: 7/18
Closing docs received: 7/18
Closing docs returned: 7/19
Closing payment sent: 7/29 _(Cashiers Check Debacle)_
Closing: 8/3
Deed recorded: 8/3
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):8/19
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## TraJon

babecca1 said:


> Contract just showed up this afternoon! I've been stalking the site every day, even though I don't have an immediate plan for the new points.  Now... to start planning & plotting...
> 
> Home Resort: BCV
> Broker: https://dvcbyresale.com/
> Title Company: JEFFREY C. SWEET ATTORNEY AT LAW
> Offer made: 6/19
> Offer accepted: 6/19
> Sent to ROFR: 6/20
> Passed ROFR: 7/18
> Closing docs received: 7/18
> Closing docs returned: 7/19
> Closing payment sent: 7/29 _(Cashiers Check Debacle)_
> Closing: 8/3
> Deed recorded: 8/3
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):8/19
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


Excited! Our deed was on the 9th. I hope we follow in your quick footsteps!  Congrats!


----------



## I am Moana of Motunui

I am Moana of Motunui said:


> Update - Got my email today -  the transfer of the membership is complete  Now just waiting for the points to get transferred! I'm so excited to be nearing the end of the process
> 
> Home Resort: Polynesian
> Broker: www.****************.com
> Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
> Offer made: 5/19/2022
> Offer accepted: 5/19/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 5/20/2022
> Passed ROFR: 6/14/2022
> Closing docs received: 6/16/2022
> Closing docs returned: 6/16/2022
> Closing: 6/23/2022
> Deed recorded: 6/24/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 7/11/2022
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total: 52 days


The magical day has finally come!  I checked my account today and my points are finally there. (just shy of 6 weeks from when my membership showed). The journey has officially come to an end!



Home Resort: Polynesian
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
Offer made: 5/19/2022
Offer accepted: 5/19/2022
Sent to ROFR: 5/20/2022
Passed ROFR: 6/14/2022
Closing docs received: 6/16/2022
Closing docs returned: 6/16/2022
Closing: 6/23/2022
Deed recorded: 6/24/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 7/11/2022
Points in account: 8/19/2022 (39 days)

Days Total: 92 days (~3months)


----------



## TraJon

I am Moana of Motunui said:


> The magical day has finally come!  I checked my account today and my points are finally there. (just shy of 6 weeks from when my membership showed). The journey has officially come to an end!
> 
> 
> 
> Home Resort: Polynesian
> Broker: www.****************.com
> Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
> Offer made: 5/19/2022
> Offer accepted: 5/19/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 5/20/2022
> Passed ROFR: 6/14/2022
> Closing docs received: 6/16/2022
> Closing docs returned: 6/16/2022
> Closing: 6/23/2022
> Deed recorded: 6/24/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 7/11/2022
> Points in account: 8/19/2022 (39 days)
> 
> Days Total: 92 days (~3months)


They wouldn’t give you your points for 39 days? Damn. Did you ask by chance?


----------



## flipflopsandpitstops

flipflopsandpitstops said:


> Edited:
> 
> Home Resort: Beach Club Villas
> Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/21
> Offer accepted: 6/21
> Sent to ROFR: 6/22
> Passed ROFR: 7/20
> Closing docs received: 7/22
> Closing docs returned (seller): 7/25
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 7/26
> Closing: 7/28
> Deed recorded: 8/2
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 8/18
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total: 59 so far



Final Update!!!!!

Home Resort: Beach Club Villas
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/21
Offer accepted: 6/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/22
Passed ROFR: 7/20
Closing docs received: 7/22
Closing docs returned (seller): 7/25
Closing docs returned (buyer): 7/26
Closing: 7/28
Deed recorded: 8/2
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 8/18
Points in account: 8/20

Days Total: 61


----------



## babecca1

TraJon said:


> Excited! Our deed was on the 9th. I hope we follow in your quick footsteps!  Congrats!


I hope yours is too!  
I just realized my post said new membership... Oops.  Mine was an existing membership.  Not sure if you're waiting for an existing or new.  
Good luck either way!


----------



## I am Moana of Motunui

TraJon said:


> They wouldn’t give you your points for 39 days? Damn. Did you ask by chance?


No, I didn't ask. I just waited it out.  It was a long wait!


----------



## Newv88

Newv88 said:


> Home Resort: BLT
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/8
> Offer accepted: 6/8
> Sent to ROFR: 6/11 (3 days)
> Passed ROFR: 7/14 (33 days)
> Closing docs received (buyer): 7/14 (0 days)
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 7/15 (1 day)
> Closing docs returned (seller):
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:
> 
> Was shocked to get the closing documents the same day as the ROFR waiver!


UPDATED
Home Resort: BLT
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/8
Offer accepted: 6/8
Sent to ROFR: 6/11 (3 days)
Passed ROFR: 7/14 (33 days)
Closing docs received (buyer): 7/14 (0 days)
Closing docs returned (buyer): 7/15 (1 day)
Closing docs returned (seller): 8/2 (18 days )
Closing: 8/4 (2 days)
Deed recorded: 8/8 (4 days)
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 8/22 (14 days)
Points in account:

Days Total: 75 and counting


----------



## TraJon

Home Resort: Boulder Ridge
Broker: DVCSTORE
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/27
Offer accepted: 6/27
Sent to ROFR: 6/28
Passed ROFR: 7/26
Closing docs received: 7/28
Closing docs returned: 7/29 (buyer) 
Closing docs returned: (seller) ?
Closing: 8/8
Deed recorded: 8/9
Contract Showing on Membership:8/22 (57 days from offer) new member
Points in account: I will call in a few days


----------



## Stargazer65

Update on my progress so far with two contracts:

I sold a 100 point BRV contract with a Sep UY. That went quick…60 days total from the day I posted to cash in hand. The contract and points still shows on my account as of yesterday when I checked. I assume the contract leaves my account and posts to the new owner on the same day, so that means they don’t have anything yet.

Home Resort: BRV
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Posted: 6/23
Offer accepted: 6/25
Sent to ROFR: 6/29
Passed ROFR: 7/25
Closing docs received: 7/28
Closing docs returned: 8/1
Closing: 8/15
Proceeds Check Received: 8/22

Days Total: 60

My other thing is going slower. This is a purchase of 150 points at BRV with a June UY. My closing paperwork (and money) has been sitting there for a little over two weeks, but they are waiting on the seller to return docs still. They still have up to three weeks left until default, so I could be waiting on those points for a while. Thankfully I have no urgent plans to use any of them.

Home Resort: BRV
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/28
Offer accepted: 6/28
Sent to ROFR: 6/30
Passed ROFR: 8/2
Closing docs received: 8/3
Closing docs returned: 8/8
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## cgard87

I received my two emails at the 14 day since close! I will give them a couple days before i nag for my points to be loaded...


----------



## cgard87

TraJon said:


> Home Resort: Boulder Ridge
> Broker: DVCSTORE
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 6/27
> Offer accepted: 6/27
> Sent to ROFR: 6/28
> Passed ROFR: 7/26
> Closing docs received: 7/28
> Closing docs returned: 7/29 (buyer)
> Closing docs returned: (seller) ?
> Closing: 8/8
> Deed recorded: 8/9
> Contract Showing on Membership:8/22 (57 days from offer) new member
> Points in account: I will call in a few days


Our contracts must be next to each other in the stack for BRV... passed ROFR, closed, and got membership email all on the same days! Can you post if you successfully get your points loaded with a call?


----------



## MamaMouseMcLean

Can someone explain the what “closing” means ? I thought that was the closing call with the attorney,  but then I got an email that we are waiting for the sellers documents and will be updated as we complete the closing process. So is “closing” just when I get notified that it’s done and sent to Disney ?


----------



## Sandisw

MamaMouseMcLean said:


> Can someone explain the what “closing” means ? I thought that was the closing call with the attorney,  but then I got an email that we are waiting for the sellers documents and will be updated as we complete the closing process. So is “closing” just when I get notified that it’s done and sent to Disney ?



Yes.  As soon as the title company gets everything, they close the contract, and submit the deed to be recorded.  Then it is sent to Disney.


----------



## TraJon

cgard87 said:


> Our contracts must be next to each other in the stack for BRV... passed ROFR, closed, and got membership email all on the same days! Can you post if you successfully get your points loaded with a call?


Absolutely! I am so excited!


----------



## NVDISFamily

Not sure if anyone else has noticed this. The two extra VGC contracts don't show in the my points page..... but there is one place they do show up.... The dues page.

DVC sure does have it's priorities right in the way they load the resale contracts into the system.


----------



## adribelle

adribelle said:


> Home Resort: Hilton Head
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 7/6/22
> Offer accepted: 7/6/22 (0 days)
> Sent to ROFR: 7/8/22 (2 days)
> Passed ROFR: 8/8/22 (31 days)
> Closing docs received: 8/8/22 (31 days)
> Closing docs returned: 8/8/22 (31 days)
> Closing: 8/23/22 (46 days) ** Updated
> Deed recorded: 8/24/22 (47 days)** Updated
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:


Now we wait! So excited to start booking!!!


----------



## cgard87

TraJon said:


> Absolutely! I am so excited!


FYI, i was inquiring about something else with DVC chat today and asked about my points and the rep loaded them in 5 minutes! Just asked if i plan to use them today to book (i said yes... assume if i said no they would have asked me to wait)


----------



## Newv88

Newv88 said:


> UPDATED
> Home Resort: BLT
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/8
> Offer accepted: 6/8
> Sent to ROFR: 6/11 (3 days)
> Passed ROFR: 7/14 (33 days)
> Closing docs received (buyer): 7/14 (0 days)
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 7/15 (1 day)
> Closing docs returned (seller): 8/2 (18 days )
> Closing: 8/4 (2 days)
> Deed recorded: 8/8 (4 days)
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 8/22 (14 days)
> Points in account: 8/25 (loaded via chat)
> 
> Days Total: 78


Got my points loaded via chat today for both my BLT contract and a BW contract that closed on 8/10!


----------



## mrsap

mrsap said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 6/15/22
> Offer accepted: 6/15/22
> Sent to ROFR: 6/17/22
> Passed ROFR: 7/25/22
> Closing docs received: 7/26/22
> Closing docs returned: 7/26/22
> Funds Sent: 7/27/22
> Closing docs mailed back (seller): 8/4/22
> Closing docs received (seller): 8/10/22
> Closing: 8/12/22
> Deed recorded: 8/15/22
> Contract Showing on Membership (Existing member):
> Points in account:


UPDATE:

Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/15/22
Offer accepted: 6/15/22
Sent to ROFR: 6/17/22
Passed ROFR: 7/25/22
Closing docs received: 7/26/22
Closing docs returned: 7/26/22
Funds Sent: 7/27/22
Closing docs mailed back (seller): 8/4/22
Closing docs received (seller): 8/10/22
Closing: 8/12/22
Deed recorded: 8/15/22
Contract Showing on Membership (Existing member): 8/25/22
Points in account:


----------



## babecca1

After checking the site multiple times a day, I finally called and got my points loaded!  Hooray!  

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: https://dvcbyresale.com/
Title Company: JEFFREY C. SWEET ATTORNEY AT LAW
Offer made: 6/19
Offer accepted: 6/19
Sent to ROFR: 6/20
Passed ROFR: 7/18
Closing docs received: 7/18
Closing docs returned: 7/19
Closing payment sent: 7/29 _(Cashiers Check Debacle)_
Closing: 8/3
Deed recorded: 8/3
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):8/19
Points in account:8/25

Days Total: 67 days


----------



## wdw4rfam

Home Resort: PVB
Broker:
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/29/22
Offer accepted: 6/29/22
Sent to ROFR: 6/30/22
Passed ROFR: 8/2/22 
Closing docs received: 8/2/22
Closing docs returned: 8/4/22
Closing: 8/9/22
Deed recorded: 8/11/22
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 8/25/22
Points in account:


----------



## TraJon

cgard87 said:


> FYI, i was inquiring about something else with DVC chat today and asked about my points and the rep loaded them in 5 minutes! Just asked if i plan to use them today to book (i said yes... assume if i said no they would have asked me to wait)


Thanks for the info! I am so glad they were loaded. We were told 72 hours, we will try tonight. Go plan those trips!  Let me know if you decide on another contract, we can do it together again.


----------



## TraJon

Home Resort: Boulder Ridge
Broker: DVCSTORE
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/27
Offer accepted: 6/27
Sent to ROFR: 6/28
Passed ROFR: 7/26
Closing docs received: 7/28
Closing docs returned: 7/29 (buyer) 
Closing docs returned: (seller) ?
Closing: 8/8
Deed recorded: 8/9
Contract Showing on Membership:8/22 
Points in account: 8/25 

59 days from offer!


----------



## Unclelude

I'll post all my dates once completed... But I do have a question.

I have an existing contract... Lists mine and my wife's names with middle initial.

The resale (same resort/uy) I just bought posted on the deed site today without the middle initials ( even though I gave broker correct names with middle initial )

If I do nothing, I think I'm going to end up with 2 memberships? 

I've asked broker to correct it. This happen to anyone? Advice?

TIA


----------



## discreet

Middle name problems... They never end. 
1/3 of my papers have my middle name, 1/3 of them have my middle initial and the rest of them show no middle name at all. 
My parents are tired of me asking "why?". I fail to see any benefit.
My kids don't have middle names. Now I'm tired of them asking "why?". 
I keep telling them: "you'll thank me later".

Not sure what's gonna happen in your case. I hope you will not end up with a separate membership because of this.


----------



## Spinster Travel

Unclelude said:


> I'll post all my dates once completed... But I do have a question.
> 
> I have an existing contract... Lists mine and my wife's names with middle initial.
> 
> The resale (same resort/uy) I just bought posted on the deed site today without the middle initials ( even though I gave broker correct names with middle initial )
> 
> If I do nothing, I think I'm going to end up with 2 memberships?
> 
> I've asked broker to correct it. This happen to anyone? Advice?
> 
> TIA


I don't know how this is going to wind up with Disney, but I'd ask the Title company to have it corrected.  As someone who goes by midlle name I am adamant that my full name (first middle and last) on anything related to real estate primarily because over the years I've wound up with alias' that can make things confusing.  Another thing you can do is connect with Member Administration to check, but my guess is that they won't have an answer for you until the contract is added.  For what its worth, I have seen people with their names spelled out on one contract and an initial on another, but I honestly can't say that it resulted in multiple memberships or not.  Good luck!


----------



## Sandisw

Unclelude said:


> I'll post all my dates once completed... But I do have a question.
> 
> I have an existing contract... Lists mine and my wife's names with middle initial.
> 
> The resale (same resort/uy) I just bought posted on the deed site today without the middle initials ( even though I gave broker correct names with middle initial )
> 
> If I do nothing, I think I'm going to end up with 2 memberships?
> 
> I've asked broker to correct it. This happen to anyone? Advice?
> 
> TIA



Id definitely get it corrected to be sure it doesn’t end up differently.  I think we once had them like that in the same membership but the ones that didn’t include the initials have been sold so I can’t be sure.


----------



## discreet

I just signed an addendum to contract received from my title company. The sellers changed their names from full middle names to middle initials. This was sent to ROFR 2 weeks ago. Does this mean the ROFR wait time resets? Thank you!


----------



## wdw4rfam

Home Resort: PVB
Broker:
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/29/22
Offer accepted: 6/29/22
Sent to ROFR: 6/30/22
Passed ROFR: 8/2/22 
Closing docs received: 8/2/22
Closing docs returned: 8/4/22
Closing: 8/9/22
Deed recorded: 8/11/22
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 8/25/22
Points in account: 8/26/22 (called MS to add)


----------



## mrsap

mrsap said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 6/15/22
> Offer accepted: 6/15/22
> Sent to ROFR: 6/17/22
> Passed ROFR: 7/25/22
> Closing docs received: 7/26/22
> Closing docs returned: 7/26/22
> Funds Sent: 7/27/22
> Closing docs mailed back (seller): 8/4/22
> Closing docs received (seller): 8/10/22
> Closing: 8/12/22
> Deed recorded: 8/15/22
> Contract Showing on Membership (Existing member): 8/25/22
> Points in account:


*FINAL UPDATE!!!!*

Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/15/22
Offer accepted: 6/15/22
Sent to ROFR: 6/17/22
Passed ROFR: 7/25/22
Closing docs received: 7/26/22
Closing docs returned: 7/26/22
Funds Sent: 7/27/22
Closing docs mailed back (seller): 8/4/22
Closing docs received (seller): 8/10/22
Closing: 8/12/22
Deed recorded: 8/15/22
Contract Showing on Membership (Existing member): 8/25/22
Points in account: 8/26/22


----------



## Unclelude

Sandisw said:


> Id definitely get it corrected to be sure it doesn’t end up differently.  I think we once had them like that in the same membership but the ones that didn’t include the initials have been sold so I can’t be sure.



Sandisw et. al.,

Thanks for the feedback! 

Title company got right back to me with a fix - I basically grantor/grantee the deed back to myself with the fixed names... Witness/Notary and send it back...  I'm guessing this is similar to what is done if you add/remove someone.

The correction should be recorded around a week after original mistake... Hopefully Disney doesn't get confused by it... I think in the end I should be good!


----------



## garegco

Unclelude said:


> Sandisw et. al.,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback!
> 
> Title company got right back to me with a fix - I basically grantor/grantee the deed back to myself with the fixed names... Witness/Notary and send it back...  I'm guessing this is similar to what is done if you add/remove someone.
> 
> The correction should be recorded around a week after original mistake... Hopefully Disney doesn't get confused by it... I think in the end I should be good!


I had to do this recently for a deed and had zero issues with the contract being added to my existing account.


----------



## MISCdisney21

Home Resort: Boardwalk
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/14
Offer accepted: 6/14
Sent to ROFR: 6/15
Passed ROFR: 7/14
Closing docs received: 7/15
Closing docs returned: 7/22
Closing: 7/26
Deed recorded: 7/27
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): unsure, think I saw it around 8/8
Points in account: 8/19 (called)

Days Total: 66 days


Did 50 pt contract at boardwalk and Boulder ridge. Boulder ridge seller asked for extra 2 weeks to return closing documents because out of country visiting sick sibling.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Home Resort: Vero Beach
Broker: https://www.**********.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/29/2022
Offer accepted: 6/29/22
Sent to ROFR: 6/30/22
Passed ROFR: 7/24/22
Closing docs received: 7/27/22
Buyer Closing docs returned: 7/27/22
Seller Closing docs returned: 8/04/22
Funds Sent: 7/29/22
Closing: 8/8/22
Deed recorded:8/8/22
Contract Showing on Membership (Existing member):8/20/22
Points in account:8/22/22


----------



## MrsDfromTN

Home Resort: Aulani
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 7/5/22
Offer accepted:7/6/22
Sent to ROFR: 7/6/22
Passed ROFR: 8/5/22 (31 days)
Closing docs received: 8/15/22 (41 days)
Closing docs returned: 8/16/22
Closing: 8/26/22 (52 days)
Deed recorded: 8/26/22
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## alohatok1986

*Contract 1:*

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 7/12/22
Offer accepted: 7/12/22
Sent to ROFR: 7/13/22
Passed ROFR: 8/11/22 (29 days)
Closing docs received: 8/11/22
Closing docs returned: 8/19/22
Closing: 8/29/22
Deed recorded: 8/30/22
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 9/16/22
Points in account: noticed them 9/19, could have been sooner

Days Total: 69

*Contract 2:*

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 7/19/22
Offer accepted: 7/19/22
Sent to ROFR: 7/19/22
Passed ROFR: 8/15/22 (27 days)
Closing docs received: 8/16/22
Closing docs returned: 8/24/22
Closing: 8/29/22
Deed recorded: 8/30/22
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 9/16/22
Points in account: noticed them 9/19, could have been sooner

Days Total: 62


----------



## flute38

flute38 said:


> Update
> 
> Home Resort: Animal Kingdom Villas
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/13/2022
> Offer accepted: 6/14/2022 (1 day)
> Sent to ROFR: 6/20/2022 (7 days)
> Passed ROFR: 7/18/2022 (35 days)
> Closing docs received: 7/20/2022 (37 days)
> Closing docs returned: Buyer 7/20/2022 (37 days)
> Closing: 8/12/2022 (60 days)
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (Existing Member):
> Points in account:


Final Update

Update
Home Resort: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/13/2022
Offer accepted: 6/14/2022 (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 6/20/2022 (7 days)
Passed ROFR: 7/18/2022 (35 days)
Closing docs received: 7/20/2022 (37 days)
Closing docs returned: Buyer 7/20/2022 (37 days), Seller 8/5/2022 (53 days)
Closing: 8/12/2022 (60 days)
Deed recorded: 8/15/2022 (63 days)
Contract Showing on Membership (Existing Member): 8/25/2022 (73 days)
Points in account: 8/29/2022 -  I called to have the points loaded.  (77 days)

TOTAL DAYS FROM OFFER TO POINTS- 77 DAYS


----------



## MamaMouseMcLean

I’m getting so impatient . Closing dogs sent and returned 8/19-8/22 but still waiting on the seller to return documents! It’s been over a week and they haven’t returned them. We were hoping to get our points by end of sept to book at our home resort before the 7 mo window hits but it will be close (end of April trip)


----------



## TheGambler22

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: DVC BY RESALE (Shontell Crawford)
Title Company: JEFFREY C. SWEET ATTORNEY AT LAW
Offer made: 7/18
Offer accepted: 7/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/20
Passed ROFR: 8/16
Closing docs received: 8/16
Closing docs returned: 8/16
Closing payment sent: 8/16 _(wire transfer)_
Closing: 8/25
Deed recorded: 8/25
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 9/15
Points in account: 9/19

Now, heading down 9/25 - 10/2 just in time for some rainy hurricane weather


----------



## dlam32

Final Update

Home Resort: Aulani
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company
Offer made: 5/5/2022
Offer accepted: 5/5/2022
Sent to ROFR: 5/11/2022
Passed ROFR: 6/2/2022
Closing docs received: 7/5/2022
Closing docs returned buyer: 7/13/22 (Hawaii requires buyers to notarize document)
Closing docs returned seller: 7/18/22
Closing: 7/25/22
Deed recorded: 7/27/22
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 8/15/2022
Points in account:8/29/2022

Total time: 116 Days. No points until 2024 so I let it play out.


----------



## kmill99

Updated: (both purchases)

Home Resort: AKL
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/12/22
Offer accepted: 6/13/22 (1 Day)
Sent to ROFR: 6/14/22 (2 days)
Passed ROFR: 7/14/22 (32 days)
Closing docs received: 7/14/22 (32 days)
Closing docs returned: Buyer 7/19/22 (37 days) Seller 7/21/22 (39 days)
Closing: 7/21/22
Deed recorded: 7/22/22 (40 days)
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 8/9/22 (58 days)
Points in account: 8/24/22 (via chat) (73 days)
Days Total:73

Home Resort: Polynesian
Broker: dvcstore.com (The Timeshare Store)
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/16/2022
Offer accepted: 6/17/2022 (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 6/22/2022 (6 days)
Passed ROFR: 7/22/2022 (36 days)
Closing docs received:7/22/22 (36 days)
Closing docs returned:7/25/22 (seller and buyer) (39 days)
Funds sent: 7/27/22 (41 days)
Closing: 7/29/22 (43 days)
Deed recorded: 7/29/22 (45 days)
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 8/22/22 (when I noticed, no email)  (69 days)
Points in account: 8/24/22 (via chat) (71 days)
Days Total: 71

Excited to be official!  Ready to start planning and booking our homecoming vacation!


----------



## ahintz

Home Resort: AUL
Broker: **********
Title Company: First American Vacation Ownership Title and Escrow
Offer made: 6/27/22
Offer accepted: 6/28/22
Sent to ROFR: 7/1/22
Passed ROFR: 8/3/22
Closing docs received: 8/9
Closing docs returned: 8/19
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:
Days Total: 63 and counting

Closing should be at the end of the week, hoping to get access to my account by the end of September! Seller banked the points for me, so I’m not in a huge rush, which is nice.


----------



## Xlkrum24

Home Resort: Vero Beach
Broker: DVC Sales
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/27/22
Offer accepted: 6/27/22
Sent to ROFR: 6/27/22
Passed ROFR: 7/24/22
Closing docs received: 7/26/22
Closing docs returned:7/27/22
Closing: 8/02/22
Deed recorded:8/02/22
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 8/15/22
Points in account: 8/16/22

Days Total: 49

Excited to be official!  I was told by multiple CMs that it would take up to 4 weeks to get points loaded once my account was established, but when I checked the next morning, they were there! AND we were able to get the reservation we needed for Halloween! woohoo!


----------



## MamaMouseMcLean

Home Resort: HHI
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 7/19
Offer accepted:7/19
Sent to ROFR: 7/22
Passed ROFR: 8/17 (26 days)
Closing docs received:8/18 (27 days)
Closing docs returned: 8/22 (seller ?) (31 days)
Closing: 8/30 (39 days)
Deed recorded: 8/30 (39 days) 
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## LadybugsMum

The contracts have been removed from my account and the membership has been dissolved.

Home Resort: SSR #1
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: Disney
Offer made: 6/5
Offer accepted: 6/5
Sent to ROFR: 6/6
Taken in ROFR: 7/6 (30 days)
Closing docs received (seller): 8/9 (34 days)
Closing docs returned (seller): 8/9 (34 days)
Closing: 8/16?
Deed recorded: 8/17 (8 days)
Funds disbursed: 8/18 (1 day)
Contract Removed from Membership: 8/30 (12 days)

Days Total: 86

Home Resort: SSR #2
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: Disney
Offer made: 6/5
Offer accepted: 6/5
Sent to ROFR: 6/6
Taken in ROFR: 7/6 (30 days)
Closing docs received (seller): 8/9 (34 days)
Closing docs returned (seller): 8/9 (34 days)
Closing: 8/16?
Deed recorded: 8/17 (8 days)
Funds disbursed: 8/18 (1 day)
Contract Removed from Membership: 8/30 (12 days)


Days Total: 86


----------



## geargrinder

Update:


geargrinder said:


> Home Resort: AKL
> Broker: www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 7/18/2022
> Offer accepted: 7/18/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 7/19/2022
> Passed ROFR: 8/14/2022
> Closing docs received:8/18/2022
> Closing docs returned:8/22/2022
> Closing:8/31/2022
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


Contract closed today.  International seller had slight delay with notary and FIRPTA.


----------



## Stargazer65

Still waiting on the seller to return their closing docs. Definitely having doubts whether this is going to happen. The deadline is 9/14 to close. I asked the title company today about it and they said they emailed the seller a follow-up email.

Home Resort: BRV
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/28
Offer accepted: 6/28
Sent to ROFR: 6/30
Passed ROFR: 8/2
Closing docs received: 8/3
Closing docs returned (buyer): 8/8
Closing docs returned (seller):

Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## MamaMouseMcLean

geargrinder said:


> Update:
> 
> Contract closed today.  International seller had slight delay with notary and FIRPTA.


I’ll be watching your updates! We closed yesterday so I’m in the same waiting boat for the member and points info!


----------



## MamaMouseMcLean

Stargazer65 said:


> Still waiting on the seller to return their closing docs. Definitely having doubts whether this is going to happen. The deadline is 9/14 to close. I asked the title company today about it and they said they emailed the seller a follow-up email.
> 
> Home Resort: BRV
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/28
> Offer accepted: 6/28
> Sent to ROFR: 6/30
> Passed ROFR: 8/2
> Closing docs received: 8/3
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 8/8
> Closing docs returned (seller):
> 
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


That is so so frustrating. I’m so sorry


----------



## Nursemanit

Stargazer65 said:


> Still waiting on the seller to return their closing docs. Definitely having doubts whether this is going to happen. The deadline is 9/14 to close. I asked the title company today about it and they said they emailed the seller a follow-up email.
> 
> Home Resort: BRV
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/28
> Offer accepted: 6/28
> Sent to ROFR: 6/30
> Passed ROFR: 8/2
> Closing docs received: 8/3
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 8/8
> Closing docs returned (seller):
> 
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


Way past acceptable. There needs to be performance clauses in contacts I think 10 business days is plenty.


----------



## badeacon

Home Resort: CCV
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 7/11
Offer accepted: 7/11
Sent to ROFR: 7/15
Passed ROFR: 8/15
Closing docs received: 8/23       Mason was  not copied on ROFR and did not find out until 8/23
Closing docs returned (buyer): 8/23
Closing docs returned (seller): 8/31
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## NVDISFamily

Well I have an update on the last two contracts we are waiting for (closed as one transaction). They recorded in OC CA on 7/26. When I called yesterday and asked why I can see the two extra on my dues page and why the add on page shows the correct totals (for the three contracts in my VGC use year) I was told that there is a bug with my membership (for the VGC contracts) and they had an IT ticket open to resolve the issue.

Has anyone else had this happen? They said they aren't sure when it's going to get fixed. I mean, I don't need the points soon. But I'd still like to see them loaded to make sure the 2023 points I paid for load as expected.


----------



## ahintz

Home Resort: AUL
Broker: **********
Title Company: First American Vacation Ownership Title and Escrow
Offer made: 6/27/22
Offer accepted: 6/28/22
Sent to ROFR: 7/1/22
Passed ROFR: 8/3/22
Closing docs received: 8/9
Closing docs returned: 8/19
Closing: 8/31
Deed recorded: 8/31
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:
Days Total: 66 and counting

On day 66 we closed and the deed was recorded! Now to wait for our account to be created (this is our first DVC purchase) and the points to be loaded so we can book our trip for next year!


----------



## discreet

"Congratulations your deed has been recorded" - sent by broker 2 days ago. It's for AKV.
How long does it usually take to show on the Orange County comptroller website?
Thank you!


----------



## geargrinder

discreet said:


> "Congratulations your deed has been recorded" - sent by broker 2 days ago. It's for AKV.
> How long does it usually take to show on the Orange County comptroller website?
> Thank you!


I got the email from Mason about closing yesterday.  Comptroller website showed it this morning.  

Controller claims to process most documents same day if received during business hours.  Next day is close enough for me.


----------



## D2Pugs

Home Resort: VB
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 7/11/22
Offer accepted: 7/11/22
Sent to ROFR: 7/12/22
Passed ROFR: 8/10/22
Closing docs received: 8/10/22
Closing docs returned: 8/10/22
Closing: 8/18/2022
Deed recorded: Maybe 8/20/2022?
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 9/1/2022
Points in account: TBD 

Hoping points will be loaded soon!!


----------



## discreet

It's been 3 days since the broker told me the deed was recorded and it's still not showing on the comptroller website.

Did anyone have a similar delay?

Thank you!


----------



## Spinster Travel

discreet said:


> It's been 3 days since the broker told me the deed was recorded and it's still not showing on the comptroller website.
> 
> Did anyone have a similar delay?
> 
> Thank you!


Mine closed on 8/30 and was recorded by noon on the 31st.  The Title company can advise better than the broker.


----------



## badeacon

Home Resort: CCV
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 7/11
Offer accepted: 7/11
Sent to ROFR: 7/15
Passed ROFR: 8/15
Closing docs received: 8/23 Mason was not copied on ROFR and did not find out until 8/23
Closing docs returned (buyer): 8/23
Closing docs returned (seller): 8/31
Closing:9/2
Deed recorded:9/6
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days To


----------



## pianomanzano

Resale #3 

Sharing this info in case people have reservations about the title company. While I paid for closing costs, the broker wouldn't let me choose a title company (originally wanted Mason, but Mason wasn't one of their "approved title companies", whatever that means). I searched and searched info about Duncan Title but couldn't find anything recent (there was a post about them here back in 2015/2016). In the end, they were easy to work with, very responsive and friendly!

Home Resort: RIV
Broker: *******.com
Title Company: Duncan Title
Offer made: 7/26
Offer accepted: 7/26
Sent to ROFR: 7/27
Passed ROFR: 8/18
Closing docs received: 8/23 
Closing docs returned (buyer): 8/29; funds sent (9/1)
Closing docs returned (seller): 8/30
Closing: 9/1
Deed recorded:9/6
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:


----------



## Nursemanit

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: www.DVCStore.com
Title Company: Harris
Offer made: 7/3/2022
Offer accepted:  7/3/2022
Sent to ROFR: 7/11/2022
Passed ROFR: 8/03/22
Closing docs received: Delayed closing until 11/14
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


Home Resort: BWV
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 7/3/22
Offer accepted: 7/3/22
Sent to ROFR: 7/11/22
Passed ROFR: 8/09/22
Closing docs received: 8/09/22
Closing docs returned: 8/09/22
Closing: 8/16/22
Deed recorded: 8/17/22
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/7/22 - error in paperwork ( go figure) caused addendum and small delay
Points in account: 9/8/2022 via call 67 days from offer.


----------



## OlieRow

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
Offer made: 8/9/22
Offer accepted: 8/9/22
Sent to ROFR: 8/10/22
Passed ROFR: 9/2/22 (Fri late afternoon before Labor Day)
Closing docs received: 9/6/22 (Tues late morning after Labor Day)
Closing docs returned: 9/6/22
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total: 31 and counting

——————————

Random questions from a first time buyer…    Do the buyer & seller get closing documents at the same time?   Will Cammy typically notify me when she gets the documents back from the seller?  I’m assuming the closing date can be moved up from the estimate in the contract if things are moving ahead of schedule?  My estimate was 10/10/22.  It’s loaded with double points so not like they have a trip that would delay closing. 

After sending in my documents, there’s not really anything for me to do until I get the info for my account, right?   And that info comes as  an e-mail and letter from Disney?? 

My initial desire was to have points in time to book for Wine & Dine 2023 but if I could have them by my birthday on 10/17 and in time for before the 7mo mark for an early summer trip, that’d be fabulous!


----------



## Sandisw

OlieRow said:


> Home Resort: BWV
> Broker: www.****************.com
> Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
> Offer made: 8/9/22
> Offer accepted: 8/9/22
> Sent to ROFR: 8/10/22
> Passed ROFR: 9/2/22 (Fri late afternoon before Labor Day)
> Closing docs received: 9/6/22 (Tues late morning after Labor Day)
> Closing docs returned: 9/6/22
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total: 31 and counting
> 
> ——————————
> 
> Random questions from a first time buyer…    Do the buyer & seller get closing documents at the same time?   Will Cammy typically notify me when she gets the documents back from the seller?  I’m assuming the closing date can be moved up from the estimate in the contract if things are moving ahead of schedule?  My estimate was 10/10/22.  It’s loaded with double points so not like they have a trip that would delay closing.
> 
> After sending in my documents, there’s not really anything for me to do until I get the info for my account, right?   And that info comes as  an e-mail and letter from Disney??
> 
> My initial desire was to have points in time to book for Wine & Dine 2023 but if I could have them by my birthday on 10/17 and in time for before the 7mo mark for an early summer trip, that’d be fabulous!



She will notify you once it’s closed and will close it as soon as everything is in.  Yes, buyer and seller get them the same time but seller needs to have them notarized so they sometimes take longer to return.

Assuming it closes quickly, there is a good chance your account will be set up and ready to go by that date.


----------



## Stargazer65

1 month since I returned closing docs.  6 more days to the deadline (9/13). Then it’s closed…or Bust:

Home Resort: BRV
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/28
Offer accepted: 6/28
Sent to ROFR: 6/30
Passed ROFR: 8/2
Closing docs received: 8/3
Closing docs returned (buyer): 8/8
Closing docs returned (seller):

Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## OlieRow

Stargazer65 said:


> 1 month since I returned closing docs.  6 more days to the deadline (9/13). Then it’s closed…or Bust:
> 
> Home Resort: BRV
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/28
> Offer accepted: 6/28
> Sent to ROFR: 6/30
> Passed ROFR: 8/2
> Closing docs received: 8/3
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 8/8
> Closing docs returned (seller):
> 
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:



I’d be so frustrated…


----------



## adribelle

It's been more than two weeks since our deed was recorded, and still crickets from DVC. Has anyone had any luck contacting DVC directly to get their membership number and activation code processed? I'm hoping we'll get it either this evening or tomorrow morning, as that would be 16 days...


----------



## MrsDfromTN

adribelle said:


> It's been more than two weeks since our deed was recorded, and still crickets from DVC. Has anyone had any luck contacting DVC directly to get their membership number and activation code processed? I'm hoping we'll get it either this evening or tomorrow morning, as that would be 16 days...


Same for us!! Judging by others in this thread, I figured we’d get an email on Tuesday. Still nothing. I’m so impatient and excited to get planning!


----------



## adribelle

MrsDfromTN said:


> Same for us!! Judging by others in this thread, I figured we’d get an email on Tuesday. Still nothing. I’m so impatient and excited to get planning!


Yes, I had been tracking and it looked like around 12-13 days was the most common wait lately. I'm so bummed out!


----------



## Billium

adribelle said:


> It's been more than two weeks since our deed was recorded, and still crickets from DVC. Has anyone had any luck contacting DVC directly to get their membership number and activation code processed? I'm hoping we'll get it either this evening or tomorrow morning, as that would be 16 days...


Deed recorded 8/25 still nothing from Disney.  I called and they said they couldn’t help me since I didn’t have a member number and advised waiting 30 days.


----------



## TraJon

Stargazer65 said:


> 1 month since I returned closing docs.  6 more days to the deadline (9/13). Then it’s closed…or Bust:
> 
> Home Resort: BRV
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/28
> Offer accepted: 6/28
> Sent to ROFR: 6/30
> Passed ROFR: 8/2
> Closing docs received: 8/3
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 8/8
> Closing docs returned (seller):
> 
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


I am so sorry. This has been brutal on you. Inconsiderate!*#%*£


----------



## Stargazer65

TraJon said:


> I am so sorry. This has been brutal on you. Inconsiderate!*#%*£


Well, to be fair I have no idea why it's taking a long time.  They could be in the hospital or worse.  Nevertheless, once we pass the deadline I'll have to pull out if they don't communicate something.  I'll be disappointed, but it doesn't affect any big plans over the next year.


----------



## xqueenoffoolsx

adribelle said:


> It's been more than two weeks since our deed was recorded, and still crickets from DVC. Has anyone had any luck contacting DVC directly to get their membership number and activation code processed? I'm hoping we'll get it either this evening or tomorrow morning, as that would be 16 days...


So frustrating


----------



## discreet

I'm in the process of buying 2 resale contracts. While the narrative is "it might take long, Disney will take their time, they do want to discourage resell, you are not their priority, they do what they want when they want, etc."... So far in my experience the delays were not caused by Disney, but by the sellers, brokers and title companies. The brokers with lower priced listings seem to be more inclined to not be able to fill out a form without typos. I guess the delays are the price we pay for saving money.
I'm getting frustrated and I start telling myself no more resell. But then I look at the direct prices and I end up back on the resellers websites.


----------



## adribelle

xqueenoffoolsx said:


> I'm at 22 days now since deed was recorded. New contract not loaded, nothing from Member Admin.  Seeing so many getting new contract added much quicker. So frustrating


I just got my Club ID and Activation Code today! Tried to get points loaded via phone and chat with no luck. Will try again on Monday!


----------



## NVDISFamily

Home Resort: VGC
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: The Legendary Cammy (Mason Title)
Offer made: 6/8/22
Offer accepted: 6/8/22
Sent to ROFR: 6/10/22
Passed ROFR: 7/13/22
Closing docs received: 7/13/22
Closing docs returned: 7/13/22
Closing: 7/26/22
Deed recorded: 7/26/22
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 9/7/22
Points in account: 9/9/22

Days Total: 93 Days

Well this one was not as much fun as the first one. This was two contracts from the same seller in one close. I could see the contracts in the dues section of my membership login and also in my point addon tool but not in my dashboard or points screen. After multiple calls to members services I sent a email to the member satisfaction team on 9/6/22 saying I was a bit concerned with what was going on. They got the contracts showing on 9/7 and then I got a call from a supervisor with that team today who was able to load the points..... I'll be back sometime in the future I'm sure


----------



## adribelle

Just a heads up for anyone waiting! I was on the phone with an awesome cast member named Paul yesterday, and a lot of the DVC reps are actually at d23 in California right now. So that might be causing a little bit of a delay.


----------



## adribelle

Final Update!!

Home Resort: Hilton Head
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 7/6/22
Offer accepted: 7/6/22 (0 days)
Sent to ROFR: 7/8/22 (2 days)
Passed ROFR: 8/8/22 (31 days)
Closing docs received: 8/8/22 (31 days)
Closing docs returned: 8/8/22 (31 days)
Closing: 8/23/22 (46 days) 
Deed recorded: 8/24/22 (47 days)
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 9/9/22 (63 days)
Points in account: 9/11/22 (65 days)

65 Days Total 

I've already started dipping into next year's points, ha! This is going to be fun!


----------



## OlieRow

OlieRow said:


> Home Resort: BWV
> Broker: www.****************.com
> Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
> Offer made: 8/9/22
> Offer accepted: 8/9/22
> Sent to ROFR: 8/10/22
> Passed ROFR: 9/2/22 (Fri late afternoon before Labor Day)
> Closing docs received: 9/6/22 (Tues late morning after Labor Day)
> Closing docs returned: 9/6/22
> Closing: 9/13/22
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total: 36 and counting



Just got the update that my contract closed today.  Do I just check the Orange Co website listed on the first page of this thread to know when it’s been recorded and start the clock on when I expect the membership info?


----------



## Sandisw

OlieRow said:


> Just got the update that my contract closed today.  Do I just check the Orange Co website listed on the first page of this thread to know when it’s been recorded and start the clock on when I expect the membership info?



 It can take a few days to show there but it’s a good way to keep track of the timeline!!


----------



## varyth

I'm already back. 

Home Resort: VGC
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow (Cammy)
Offer made: 8/19/2022
Offer accepted: 8/19/2022
Sent to ROFR: 8/23/2022
Passed ROFR: 9/9/2022 (Cammy sent closing docs) or 9/13/2022 (Broker coordinator notified me of ROFR waiver)
Closing docs received: 9/9/2022
Closing docs returned (buyer): 9/9/2022
Closing docs returned (seller): 9/13/2022
Funds sent: 9/13/2022
Closing: 9/15/2022 (scheduled)
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new UY):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## OlieRow

Sandisw said:


> It can take a few days to show there but it’s a good way to keep track of the timeline!!



It’s already updated!!


----------



## MamaMouseMcLean

Does it do any good to call member services about the member ID and activation code? We are on day 15 post closing and just waiting for the membership info and points. Has anyone found it helpful to call and check or just a dead end?


----------



## RNstitches

How long do you give the sellers to send in their paperwork before you reach out to the broker? I was hoping that this would be a quicker close and maybe I’m just being impatient, but I’ve reached out to the title company and they haven’t had any contact from the sellers.


----------



## Billium

MamaMouseMcLean said:


> Does it do any good to call member services about the member ID and activation code? We are on day 15 post closing and just waiting for the membership info and points. Has anyone found it helpful to call and check or just a dead end?


If you call and your member ID isn’t ready they will tell you to wait.  My deed was recorded on 8/25 still nothing.  

I emailed members@disneyvactionclub.com as well with no response


----------



## DVChris

Billium said:


> If you call and your member ID isn’t ready they will tell you to wait.  My deed was recorded on 8/25 still nothing.
> 
> I emailed members@disneyvactionclub.com as well with no response


I read that a lot of CMs were at D23 last week so this might explain the longer than usual delay. Hopefully soon!


----------



## Billium

Billium said:


> If you call and your member ID isn’t ready they will tell you to wait.  My deed was recorded on 8/25 still nothing.
> 
> I emailed members@disneyvactionclub.com as well with no response


Lmao….  They must be watching this thread my member ID email just came through!


----------



## geargrinder

Billium said:


> Lmao….  They must be watching this thread my member ID email just came through!


Email them about my membership would you?  Ha ha! I'm on day 15 and refreshing my email about 5x an hour.

The must have taken the membership people to D23 and left the ROFR lady behind.  She is cranking them out fast lately.


----------



## Nursemanit

Stargazer65 said:


> 1 month since I returned closing docs.  6 more days to the deadline (9/13). Then it’s closed…or Bust:
> 
> Home Resort: BRV
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/28
> Offer accepted: 6/28
> Sent to ROFR: 6/30
> Passed ROFR: 8/2
> Closing docs received: 8/3
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 8/8
> Closing docs returned (seller):
> 
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


Any updates?


----------



## MrsDfromTN

So the email with the activation code FINALLY came, but I am a new member, so I don’t have a Club ID number….  Argh! (It also had a broken link to a new member information page.) I did try to call and my CM was curt and basically said I need to be patient.  Should I expect another email with the ID number?


----------



## MrsDfromTN

MrsDfromTN said:


> So the email with the activation code FINALLY came, but I am a new member, so I don’t have a Club ID number….  Argh! (It also had a broken link to a new member information page.) I did try to call and my CM was curt and basically said I need to be patient.  Should I expect another email with the ID number?


Oh, and I sent an email to an address I found here on Disboards. I just got an automated reply that they will get back to me within 10 business days! What the heck, man?!?


----------



## pianomanzano

MrsDfromTN said:


> Oh, and I sent an email to an address I found here on Disboards. I just got an automated reply that they will get back to me within 10 business days! What the heck, man?!?


You’ll get the email soon either in a couple hours or the next day, at least you should.


----------



## Stargazer65

Nursemanit said:


> Any updates?



I can't update any actual progress for closing, but I have received communication.  As I thought may be the case, the seller is a little overwhelmed with life circumstances.  Phone calls and emails from the broker conveying apologies from the seller, and promises of mailed paperwork, and priority scheduling of closing have been made.  I am still holding out for this to go through, and I should know something soon.


----------



## geargrinder

Stargazer65 said:


> I can't update any actual progress for closing, but I have received communication.  As I thought may be the case, the seller is a little overwhelmed with life circumstances.  Phone calls and emails from the broker conveying apologies from the seller, and promises of mailed paperwork, and priority scheduling of closing have been made.  I am still holding out for this to go through, and I should know something soon.


Good luck.  Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Coolestdad12

Home Resort: AUL
Broker: sponsor of this site
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 7/14/22
Offer accepted: 7/14/22
Sent to ROFR: 7/19/22
Passed ROFR: 8/15/22
Closing docs received: 9/15/22
Closing docs returned: 9/15/22
Closing: 10/7/22
Deed recorded: 10/11/22
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 10/19/22
Points in account: 11/27/22 (Had to call)
Days Total: 106


----------



## MamaMouseMcLean

Billium said:


> If you call and your member ID isn’t ready they will tell you to wait.  My deed was recorded on 8/25 still nothing.
> 
> I emailed members@disneyvactionclub.com as well with no response


I’m just not sure I’m cut out for patience  it’s day 17 post closing and No email


----------



## MamaMouseMcLean

adribelle said:


> It's been more than two weeks since our deed was recorded, and still crickets from DVC. Has anyone had any luck contacting DVC directly to get their membership number and activation code processed? I'm hoping we'll get it either this evening or tomorrow morning, as that would be 16 days...


Have you heard back?


----------



## Stargazer65

Coolestdad12 said:


> Home Resort: AUL
> Broker: sponsor of this site
> Title Company: First American Title
> Offer made: 7/14/22
> Offer accepted: 7/14/22
> Sent to ROFR: 7/19/22
> Passed ROFR: 8/15/22
> Closing docs received: 9/15/22
> Closing docs returned: 9/15/22
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> Days Total:


Do you know why it took a month for them to send you closing documents?


----------



## MrsDfromTN

MamaMouseMcLean said:


> I’m just not sure I’m cut out for patience  it’s day 17 post closing and No email


Ours closed 8/26 and we received our email yesterday—yours is coming soon!!


----------



## MrsDfromTN

Home Resort: Aulani
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 7/5/22
Offer accepted:7/6/22
Sent to ROFR: 7/6/22
Passed ROFR: 8/5/22 (31 days)
Closing docs received: 8/15/22 (41 days)
Closing docs returned: 8/16/22
Closing: 8/26/22 (52 days)
Deed recorded: 8/26/22
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 9/15/22 (73 days)
Points in account:


----------



## KTownRaider

Home Resort: VGC
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 8/18/2022
Offer accepted: 8/18/2022
Sent to ROFR: 8/19/2022
Passed ROFR: 9/7/2022 
Closing docs received: 9/8/2022
Closing docs returned (buyer): 9/9/2022
Funds sent: 9/9/2022
Closing docs returned (seller): 9/14/2022
Closing: 9/16/2022
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total:  29 Days So Far...


----------



## MrsDfromTN

Finally!!

Home Resort: Aulani
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 7/5/22
Offer accepted:7/6/22
Sent to ROFR: 7/6/22
Passed ROFR: 8/5/22 (31 days)
Closing docs received: 8/15/22 (41 days)
Closing docs returned: 8/16/22
Closing: 8/26/22 (52 days)
Deed recorded: 8/26/22
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 9/15/22 (73 days)
Points in account: 9/16/22 (we called)
Days total: 74


----------



## MamaMouseMcLean

MrsDfromTN said:


> Ours closed 8/26 and we received our email yesterday—yours is coming soon!!


We got the access code tonight but not our member ID


----------



## varyth

varyth said:


> I'm already back.
> 
> Home Resort: VGC
> Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
> Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow (Cammy)
> Offer made: 8/19/2022
> Offer accepted: 8/19/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 8/23/2022
> Passed ROFR: 9/9/2022 (Cammy sent closing docs) or 9/13/2022 (Broker coordinator notified me of ROFR waiver)
> Closing docs received: 9/9/2022
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 9/9/2022
> Closing docs returned (seller): 9/13/2022
> Funds sent: 9/13/2022
> Closing: 9/15/2022 (scheduled)
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new UY):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


UPDATE #1:

Home Resort: VGC
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow (Cammy)
Offer made: 8/19/2022
Offer accepted: 8/19/2022
Sent to ROFR: 8/23/2022
Passed ROFR: 9/9/2022 (Cammy sent closing docs) or 9/13/2022 (Broker coordinator notified me of ROFR waiver)
Closing docs received: 9/9/2022
Closing docs returned (buyer): 9/9/2022
Closing docs returned (seller): 9/13/2022
Funds sent: 9/13/2022
Closing: 9/15/2022
Deed recorded: 9/15/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new UY):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## MamaMouseMcLean

MamaMouseMcLean said:


> Home Resort: HHI
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 7/19/22
> Offer accepted: 7/19/22
> Sent to ROFR: 7/22/22
> Passed ROFR: 8/17/22
> Closing docs received: 8/18/22
> Closing docs returned:8/22/22
> Closing: 8/30
> Deed recorded: 8/30
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 9/16
> Points in account: ???
> 
> Days Total: 56 and waiting for points upload


Update

Member emails today and just waiting for points!


----------



## MrsDfromTN

MamaMouseMcLean said:


> Update
> 
> Member emails today and just waiting for points!


We gave it about 24 hours, and they were happy to take care of it.. Actually, when I did the “orientation” phone call, the CM tried to get the points loaded but couldn’t yet.


----------



## Stargazer65

varyth said:


> UPDATE #1:
> 
> Home Resort: VGC
> Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
> Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow (Cammy)
> Offer made: 8/19/2022
> Offer accepted: 8/19/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 8/23/2022
> Passed ROFR: 9/9/2022 (Cammy sent closing docs) or 9/13/2022 (Broker coordinator notified me of ROFR waiver)
> Closing docs received: 9/9/2022
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 9/9/2022
> Closing docs returned (seller): 9/13/2022
> Funds sent: 9/13/2022
> Closing: 9/15/2022
> Deed recorded: 9/15/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (new UY):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


Lucky you...that's crazy fast. Less than a month since offer made and already closed and deed recorded.


----------



## geargrinder

MamaMouseMcLean said:


> Update
> 
> Member emails today and just waiting for points!


Great news!

That means I'm getting super close to getting my email.


----------



## Coolestdad12

Stargazer65 said:


> Do you know why it took a month for them to send you closing documents?


I do not know the real reason. I asked and they said "Hawaii has some crazy requirements for timeshares". I believe somebody REALLY dropped the ball on my resale purchase because 30 days to get docs is not normal based on what I am seeing here. It would be nice if they admitted a mistake if there was one.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Home Resort: BRV
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy Smith)
Offer made: 9/3
Offer accepted: 9/3
Sent to ROFR: 9/3
Passed ROFR: 9/19 (16 days)
Closing docs received (buyer):
Closing docs returned (buyer):
Closing docs returned (seller):
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total: 16


----------



## NickBCV

We had our deed recorded on 9/2 for a VGF contract. Anxiously waiting our contract to appear on our existing membership dashboard. We had international sellers so it has been a bit drawn out.

Hopefully today or tomorrow from what I can determine given where deed recording dates are currently sitting.


----------



## heather2328

NickBCV said:


> We had our deed recorded on 9/2 for a VGF contract. Anxiously waiting our contract to appear on our existing membership dashboard. We had international sellers so it has been a bit drawn out.
> 
> Hopefully today or tomorrow from what I can determine given where deed recording dates are currently sitting.


I closed on the 1st, deed recorded on 9/2 as well, hopefully we see our contracts appear soon!


----------



## DVChris

NickBCV said:


> We had our deed recorded on 9/2 for a VGF contract. Anxiously waiting our contract to appear on our existing membership dashboard. We had international sellers so it has been a bit drawn out.
> 
> Hopefully today or tomorrow from what I can determine given where deed recording dates are currently sitting.


My contract closed on 8/29 and it appeared this morning in my account. So maybe 4 more days!


----------



## NickBCV

heather2328 said:


> I closed on the 1st, deed recorded on 9/2 as well, hopefully we see our contracts appear soon!


We certainly hope so


----------



## NickBCV

DVChris said:


> My contract closed on 8/29 and it appeared this morning in my account. So maybe 4 more days!


Technically we closed on the first and we had it recorded on the 2nd but I’ll take it.


----------



## MamaMouseMcLean

MrsDfromTN said:


> We gave it about 24 hours, and they were happy to take care of it.. Actually, when I did the “orientation” phone call, the CM tried to get the points loaded but couldn’t yet.


Haha yes. I called at 8 the next AM and said my points were missing when I logged in for the first time and he immediately had it fixed !


----------



## MamaMouseMcLean

Final Update 57 days total! 



MamaMouseMcLean said:


> Home Resort: HHI
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 7/19/22
> Offer accepted: 7/19/22
> Sent to ROFR: 7/22/22
> Passed ROFR: 8/17/22
> Closing docs received: 8/18/22
> Closing docs returned:8/22/22
> Closing: 8/30
> Deed recorded: 8/30
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 9/16
> Points in account: 9/17
> 
> Days Total: 57 days total


----------



## Stargazer65

Finally a new update. 85 days total and still counting. Hopefully it will close before the end of the week:

Home Resort: BRV
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/28
Offer accepted: 6/28
Sent to ROFR: 6/30
Passed ROFR: 8/2
Closing docs received: 8/3
Closing docs returned (buyer): 8/8
Closing docs returned (seller): 9/19
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## DonMacGregor

DonMacGregor said:


> Home Resort: BRV
> Broker: www.**********.com
> Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy Smith)
> Offer made: 9/3
> Offer accepted: 9/3
> Sent to ROFR: 9/3
> Passed ROFR: 9/19 (16 days)
> Closing docs received (buyer): 9/20
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 9/20 (17 days)
> Funds sent: 9/20
> Closing docs returned (seller):
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total: 17


Update


----------



## ahintz

Well, we received our activation code via email today, but no member number or club ID number yet. I tried calling, but the very nice woman had no way to verify me so wasn't able to help. I guess I'll just need to be patient!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Home: AUL 
Broker: ****************.com
Title: First American
Offer made: 8/17/2022
Offer accepted: 8/18/2022
Sent to ROFR: 8/19/2022
Passed ROFR: 9/7/22
Estoppel received: 9/7/22
Closing docs received: 9/9/22
Closing docs returned: 9/9/22
Seller returned closing docs: 9/15/22
Closing: 9/20
Deed recorded: 9/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## leecrouse

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow (Cammy)
Offer made: 8/21/2022
Offer accepted: 8/23/2022
Sent to ROFR: 8/25/2022
Passed ROFR: 9/19/2022
Closing docs received: 9/20/2022
Closing docs returned (buyer): 9/21/2022
Closing docs returned (seller): 
Funds sent: 9/21/2022
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## christophles

Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 07/28/2022
Offer accepted: 07/29/2022 (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 08/01/2022 (3 days)
Passed ROFR: 09/21/2022 (51 days)
Closing docs received: 09/21/2022 (0 days)
Closing docs returned (buyer): 09/21/2022 (0 days)
Closing docs returned (seller):
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## ahintz

Home Resort: AUL
Broker: **********
Title Company: First American Vacation Ownership Title and Escrow
Offer made: 6/27/22
Offer accepted: 6/28/22
Sent to ROFR: 7/1/22
Passed ROFR: 8/3/22
Closing docs received: 8/9
Closing docs returned: 8/19
Closing: 8/31
Deed recorded: 8/31
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 9/20/22
Points in account:
Days Total: 86 and counting

Well, I just had to be patient - email with our club ID number came a few hours after the email with our activation code. Figure I'll call in the next day or so and see if I can't get the points added if they don't show up. Excited to book our first trip!


----------



## Stargazer65

Finally closed! 87 days so far.  I had given up on this last week, and was about to walk away. But patience won out in the end.

Home Resort: BRV
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/28
Offer accepted: 6/28
Sent to ROFR: 6/30
Passed ROFR: 8/2
Closing docs received: 8/3
Closing docs returned (buyer): 8/8
Closing docs returned (seller): 9/19
Closing: 9/21
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## NickBCV

NickBCV said:


> Technically we closed on the first and we had it recorded on the 2nd but I’ll take it.


Still waiting. Please let today be the day the contract appears on our dashboard.


----------



## heather2328

NickBCV said:


> Still waiting. Please let today be the day the contract appears on our dashboard.


I am also still waiting, fingers crossed!


----------



## NickBCV

heather2328 said:


> I am also still waiting, fingers crossed!


Today has to be our day Heather. Positive happy Disney vacation planning thoughts!


----------



## heather2328

NickBCV said:


> Today has to be our day Heather. Positive happy Disney vacation planning thoughts!


Yes! The process for this contract has gone by so quickly compared to my previous 2 resale contracts until now haha. Glad that I have a closing day twin though lol I will let you know as soon as I see my points!


----------



## NickBCV

heather2328 said:


> Yes! The process for this contract has gone by so quickly compared to my previous 2 resale contracts until now haha. Glad that I have a closing day twin though lol I will let you know as soon as I see my points!


Me too. It’s good to know we have someone else to stalk the board with us. Haha.


----------



## geargrinder

Hey!  Wait your turn!  Mine recorded on the 1st.  Ha ha!

Hopefully, we'll both get our emails today.  Fingers crossed.  My finger is getting tired from refreshing my email page.


----------



## geargrinder

Stargazer65 said:


> Finally closed! 87 days so far.  I had given up on this last week, and was about to walk away. But patience won out in the end.
> 
> Home Resort: BRV
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/28
> Offer accepted: 6/28
> Sent to ROFR: 6/30
> Passed ROFR: 8/2
> Closing docs received: 8/3
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 8/8
> Closing docs returned (seller): 9/19
> Closing: 9/21
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


Congrats.  This one has been quite the ordeal.  Glad it's finally out of the sellers hands for you.


----------



## NickBCV

geargrinder said:


> Hey!  Wait your turn!  Mine recorded on the 1st.  Ha ha!
> 
> Hopefully, we'll both get our emails today.  Fingers crossed.  My finger is getting tired from refreshing my email page.


Oh no. Recorded on the first and no contract appearing yet?  Now I’m depressed.

I keep signing in to DVC webpage and signing out thinking they may not be able to post it if I am signed in. The paranoia is real.


----------



## geargrinder

NickBCV said:


> Oh no. Recorded on the first and no contract appearing yet?  Now I’m depressed.
> 
> I keep signing in to DVC webpage and signing out thinking they may not be able to post it if I am signed in. The paranoia is real.


Right!  This wait is much worse than the ROFR wait.


----------



## xqueenoffoolsx

geargrinder said:


> Hey!  Wait your turn!  Mine recorded on the 1st.  Ha ha!
> 
> Hopefully, we'll both get our emails today.  Fingers crossed.  My finger is getting tired from refreshing my email page.


 Mine closed and was recorded 8/31 and I got the email and contract showing yesterday. So hopefully today or tomorrow!


----------



## NickBCV

xqueenoffoolsx said:


> Mine closed and was recorded 8/31 and I got the email and contract showing yesterday. So hopefully today or tomorrow!


Did you get the email early yesterday or closer to the end of the day?


----------



## xqueenoffoolsx

NickBCV said:


> Did you get the email early yesterday or closer to the end of the day?


Got an email from Cammy at Mason Title at 10:44am saying she got notice from Disney it was posted and it was when I checked.  (I checked 800 times a day including that morning so it wasn't loaded until around then). Got the email from Disney at 12:45 so a few hours later.  Still waiting on points. May call since I had banked points on this contract I'd like to switch for our current reservation.


----------



## PoptartsAndMickey

Home Resort: Vero Beach
Broker:
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 8/25/12
Offer accepted: 8/26/22
Sent to ROFR: 8/30/22
Passed ROFR: 9/15/22
Closing docs received: 9/19/22
Closing docs returned: 9/20/22
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:

&

Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
Broker: 
Title Company:
Offer made: 9/8/22
Offer accepted: 9/8/22
Sent to ROFR: 9/9/22
Passed ROFR:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## adribelle

MamaMouseMcLean said:


> I’m just not sure I’m cut out for patience  it’s day 17 post closing and No email


Yes! I made another post somewhere around here -- it took about 65 days total.


----------



## NickBCV

xqueenoffoolsx said:


> Mine closed and was recorded 8/31 and I got the email and contract showing yesterday. So hopefully today or tomorrow!


I just got my contract added to the dashboard. Yippppeeeee. 

Tomorrow first thing I call to see if they can add my points.

Good luck for a speedy completion for all those still waiting.


----------



## NickBCV

heather2328 said:


> I am also still waiting, fingers crossed!


I hope you got yours today too Heather. We just saw ours on our dashboard.


----------



## geargrinder

Still nothing for me.  Perhaps tomorrow will be the day.


----------



## NickBCV

geargrinder said:


> Still nothing for me.  Perhaps tomorrow will be the day.


Best of luck.


----------



## heather2328

NickBCV said:


> I hope you got yours today too Heather. We just saw ours on our dashboard.


Nice! Still not seeing mine, hopefully today!


----------



## NickBCV

heather2328 said:


> Nice! Still not seeing mine, hopefully today!


I called this morning and they loaded my points. January trip is booked.


----------



## heather2328

NickBCV said:


> I called this morning and they loaded my points. January trip is booked.


Nice! Hoping that when I get my points I can book a few days during Christmas or in January to get out of the cold NJ weather for a few days.


----------



## badeacon

Home Resort: CCV
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 7/11
Offer accepted: 7/11
Sent to ROFR: 7/15
Passed ROFR: 8/15
Closing docs received: 8/23 Mason was not copied on ROFR and did not find out until 8/23
Closing docs returned (buyer): 8/23
Closing docs returned (seller): 8/31
Closing:9/2
Deed recorded:9/6
Contract Showing on Membership : 9/23
Points in account:


----------



## xqueenoffoolsx

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: https://www.dvcbyresale.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 7/22/22
Offer accepted: 7/23/22
Sent to ROFR: 7/24/22
Passed ROFR: 8/17/22
Closing docs received: 8/18/22
Closing docs returned: 8/18/22
Closing: 8/31/22
Deed recorded: 8/31/22
Contract Showing on Membership (Existing member): 9/21/22
Points in account: 9/23/22 (Called MS)

Days Total: 64 including today.   

Called today to have points loaded so I could swap out some banked points for our Welcome Home visit in January. Took about an hour since she said the department that handles loading the points had a long queue but my 4 year old daughter enjoyed dancing around to the hold music.


----------



## pianomanzano

badeacon said:


> Home Resort: CCV
> Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 7/11
> Offer accepted: 7/11
> Sent to ROFR: 7/15
> Passed ROFR: 8/15
> Closing docs received: 8/23 Mason was not copied on ROFR and did not find out until 8/23
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 8/23
> Closing docs returned (seller): 8/31
> Closing:9/2
> Deed recorded:9/6
> Contract Showing on Membership : 9/23
> Points in account:


My deed was recorded the same day, hoping my contract is on the dashboard soon!


----------



## geargrinder

Well, I did get a message from broker today.  Disney needed the name, address, phone, and email of my wife and adult daughter to process memberships.

I immediately sent.  So far I have gotten the first email from Disney with activation code.  Waiting on the second to set up membership.  Hopefully soon.


----------



## heather2328

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: https://www.****************.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 7/26
Offer accepted: 7/27
Sent to ROFR: 7/29
Passed ROFR: 8/18
Closing docs received: 8/24
Closing docs returned: 8/24
Closing: 9/1
Deed recorded: 9/2
Contract Showing on Membership (existing): 9/23
Points in account: Will call to get loaded

Total days: 59 days

This contract has gone by so quickly compared to my previous 2 resale contracts that took over 90 days each. I think it will be awhile until I buy another contract


----------



## pianomanzano

Home Resort: RIV
Broker: *******.com
Title Company: Duncan Title
Offer made: 7/26
Offer accepted: 7/26
Sent to ROFR: 7/27
Passed ROFR: 8/18
Closing docs received: 8/23 
Closing docs returned (buyer): 8/29; funds sent (9/1)
Closing docs returned (seller): 8/30
Closing: 9/1
Deed recorded:9/6
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 9/23
Points in account: need to call back in a couple days 

59 days total! And this is it for us for awhile.


----------



## RNstitches

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 8/13
Offer accepted: 8/13
Sent to ROFR: 8/14
Passed ROFR: 9/5 (22 days)
Closing docs received: 9/9 (26 days)
Closing docs returned (buyer): 9/9
Closing: 9/23 (40 days)
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## ahintz

Home Resort: AUL
Broker: **********
Title Company: First American Vacation Ownership Title and Escrow
Offer made: 6/27/22
Offer accepted: 6/28/22
Sent to ROFR: 7/1/22
Passed ROFR: 8/3/22
Closing docs received: 8/9
Closing docs returned: 8/19
Closing: 8/31
Deed recorded: 8/31
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 9/20/22
Points in account: 9/23/22
Days Total: 88 days

I called this morning and got my points added to my account! Now to figure out when to book!


----------



## geargrinder

Update.

Had a slight issue.  DVC contacted my broker needing the contact information for my wife and adult daughter to process the memberships.  Once I relayed the information the memberships were processed a couple hours later.  Almost there.  Will post final update once points get loaded.

Home Resort: AKL
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 7/18/2022
Offer accepted: 7/18/2022
Sent to ROFR: 7/19/2022
Passed ROFR: 8/14/2022
Closing docs received:8/18/2022
Closing docs returned:8/22/2022
Closing:8/31/2022
Deed recorded:9/01/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):9/23/2022
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Spinster Travel

Home Resort: Saratoga Springs Resort
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 7/30/2022
Offer accepted: 7/30/2022
Sent to ROFR: 8/1/2022
Passed ROFR: 8/18/2022
Closing docs received: 8/24/2022
Closing docs returned: 8/24/2022
Sellers docs returned: 8/29/2022
Closing: 8/30/2022
Deed recorded: 8/31/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 9/20/2022
Points in account: 9/24/2022
57 Days

Must say that I was a tad annoyed at the 3 week wait for the contract to be added, but was happy to see the points added in just 4 days!

Cheers!


----------



## discreet

Two different users reported deed recordings on Sep 6th and contracts showing up on Friday, Sep 23rd. I have the same deed recordings date (existing membership, same use year) and I was hoping for Friday too (then Saturday, then today). I also noticed no new mentions of any contracts showing up yesterday. It looks like they don't do this kind of work during weekends.


----------



## geargrinder

Final Update

Home Resort: AKL
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 7/18/2022
Offer accepted: 7/18/2022
Sent to ROFR: 7/19/2022
Passed ROFR: 8/14/2022
Closing docs received:8/18/2022
Closing docs returned:8/22/2022
Closing:8/31/2022
Deed recorded:9/01/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):9/23/2022
Points in account: 9/25/2022 via chat

Days Total: 69

Made first reservation!  Bring on that Friggin Savanna!


----------



## Sunnyore

geargrinder said:


> Final Update
> 
> Home Resort: AKL
> Broker: www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 7/18/2022
> Offer accepted: 7/18/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 7/19/2022
> Passed ROFR: 8/14/2022
> Closing docs received:8/18/2022
> Closing docs returned:8/22/2022
> Closing:8/31/2022
> Deed recorded:9/01/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):9/23/2022
> Points in account: 9/25/2022 via chat
> 
> Days Total: 69
> 
> Made first reservation!  Bring on that Friggin Savanna!


That’s pretty smooth timing! I noticed we have the same broker for my latest contract and you got your closing docs like 4 days after contract was waived? Did they send you an email saying it might take 3-4 weeks to get closing docs anyway? I’m also wondering if different escrow officers at Mason work at different speeds too then.


----------



## geargrinder

The broker always quoted the longest times even though they pretty much followed the normal that we see here.

I guess that manages expectations and prepares people for the worst case.


----------



## Stargazer65

Dirty deed recorded

Home Resort: BRV
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/28
Offer accepted: 6/28
Sent to ROFR: 6/30
Passed ROFR: 8/2
Closing docs received: 8/3
Closing docs returned (buyer): 8/8
Closing docs returned (seller): 9/19
Closing: 9/21
Deed recorded: 9/26 (at day 92)
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## arich35

Stargazer65 said:


> Dirty deed recorded
> 
> Home Resort: BRV
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/28
> Offer accepted: 6/28
> Sent to ROFR: 6/30
> Passed ROFR: 8/2
> Closing docs received: 8/3
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 8/8
> Closing docs returned (seller): 9/19
> Closing: 9/21
> Deed recorded: 9/26 (at day 92)
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


Wow it took that long for the seller to return closing docs?


----------



## Stargazer65

arich35 said:


> Wow it took that long for the seller to return closing docs?


Yes. She had a lot going on. I'm not sure what all was going on there, but the comptroller site shows she sold three contracts that same week including the one I bought.


----------



## Nursemanit

Stargazer65 said:


> Dirty deed recorded
> 
> Home Resort: BRV
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/28
> Offer accepted: 6/28
> Sent to ROFR: 6/30
> Passed ROFR: 8/2
> Closing docs received: 8/3
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 8/8
> Closing docs returned (seller): 9/19
> Closing: 9/21
> Deed recorded: 9/26 (at day 92)
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


Happy it worked out for you ! You are a patient man.


----------



## badeacon

Home Resort: CCV
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 7/11
Offer accepted: 7/11
Sent to ROFR: 7/15
Passed ROFR: 8/15
Closing docs received: 8/23 Mason was not copied on ROFR and did not find out until 8/23
Closing docs returned (buyer): 8/23
Closing docs returned (seller): 8/31
Closing:9/2
Deed recorded:9/6
Contract Showing on Membership : 9/23
Points in account: 9/27
Total Days 82

Just for information, I did not contact MS concerning contract or points in account so surprised the points added in only 4 days as others report longer wait times


----------



## Spinster Travel

badeacon said:


> Home Resort: CCV
> Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 7/11
> Offer accepted: 7/11
> Sent to ROFR: 7/15
> Passed ROFR: 8/15
> Closing docs received: 8/23 Mason was not copied on ROFR and did not find out until 8/23
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 8/23
> Closing docs returned (seller): 8/31
> Closing:9/2
> Deed recorded:9/6
> Contract Showing on Membership : 9/23
> Points in account: 9/27
> Total Days 82
> 
> Just for information, I did not contact MS concerning contract or points in account so surprised the points added in only 4 days as others report longer wait times


I did the same thing, held out the temptation to call or chat to get the points loaded and it was just 4 days which was a nice surprise given how long it took for the contract to be added.  My last resale took about 10 days for the contract to be added when this last deal took 3 weeks.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Home Resort: Copper Creek
Broker: DVC Store
Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy)
Offer made: 8/15
Offer accepted: 8/17
Sent to ROFR: 8/17
Passed ROFR: 9/5 (20 days)
Closing docs received (buyer): 9/12
Closing docs returned (buyer): 9/12
Closing docs returned (seller): 9/21
Closing: 9/26
Deed recorded: 9/27
Contract Showing on Membership. (new member):
Points in account:
Days Total:

42 days so far. Disney is quoting five weeks for membership info, and another two weeks for points to be loaded. Ridiculous to think it could be another seven weeks!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Looks like the average time from deed to membership in the past 30 days has been 18 days. There was one outlier (43 days) that I didn't include.


----------



## discreet

21 days and still counting for me. I've seen others with the same deed recordings date as me reporting to have their accounts ready last week.


----------



## hereforthechurros

discreet said:


> 21 days and still counting for me. I've seen others with the same deed recordings date as me reporting to have their accounts ready last week.


Lot of 17, 21 and 23 days in the mix.


----------



## Disdreaming479

Comptroller website reporting their office will be closed Wednesday through Friday this week.


----------



## lovethesun12

Is the number you call to have the points added to your account just the regular DVC number? I called (I have my membership #) however they kind of gave the impression I had to wait.

I'm thinking it may have been because of the hurricane so I didn't really want to push it, I'm assuming they're really busy with that.


----------



## Sandisw

lovethesun12 said:


> Is the number you call to have the points added to your account just the regular DVC number? I called (I have my membership #) however they kind of gave the impression I had to wait.
> 
> I'm thinking it may have been because of the hurricane so I didn't really want to push it, I'm assuming they're really busy with that.



MS is the one who does load the points but not everyone will get it pushed through. 

I am sure that right now, they have all hands on deck to deal with things related to people having to cancel.


----------



## geargrinder

Sandisw said:


> MS is the one who does load the points but not everyone will get it pushed through.
> 
> I am sure that right now, they have all hands on deck to deal with things related to people having to cancel.


Right.  My daughter's email address had a typo on our new contract membership information.  We got it straightened out, but needs to get a new activation code by calling MS.  They have a message when you call that directs anything not directly related to immediate arrivals and departures to call back in a few days.

No big deal.  I'm glad they are trying to prioritize those with the most urgent needs.


----------



## lovethesun12

geargrinder said:


> Right.  My daughter's email address had a typo on our new contract membership information.  We got it straightened out, but needs to get a new activation code by calling MS.  They have a message when you call that directs anything not directly related to immediate arrivals and departures to call back in a few days.
> 
> No big deal.  I'm glad they are trying to prioritize those with the most urgent needs.


Agreed.


----------



## Stargazer65

If I can get points loaded before November, I'm good with that. 

I'd like to upgrade our June 1 vacation.


----------



## alohatok1986

alohatok1986 said:


> *Contract 1:*
> 
> Home Resort: PVB
> Broker: www.dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 7/12/22
> Offer accepted: 7/12/22
> Sent to ROFR: 7/13/22
> Passed ROFR: 8/11/22 (29 days)
> Closing docs received: 8/11/22
> Closing docs returned: 8/19/22
> Closing: 8/29/22
> Deed recorded: 8/30/22
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 9/16/22
> Points in account: noticed them 9/19, could have been sooner
> 
> Days Total: 69
> 
> *Contract 2:*
> 
> Home Resort: PVB
> Broker: www.dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 7/19/22
> Offer accepted: 7/19/22
> Sent to ROFR: 7/19/22
> Passed ROFR: 8/15/22 (27 days)
> Closing docs received: 8/16/22
> Closing docs returned: 8/24/22
> Closing: 8/29/22
> Deed recorded: 8/30/22
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 9/16/22
> Points in account: noticed them 9/19, could have been sooner
> 
> Days Total: 62


updated, not bad!


----------



## lovethesun12

Does anyone know if points are just loaded during random times through out the day, or is it only possible one time of day (like the morning).

Just wondering if all my checking is a waste of time, lol.


----------



## Sunnyore

lovethesun12 said:


> Does anyone know if points are just loaded during random times through out the day, or is it only possible one time of day (like the morning).
> 
> Just wondering if all my checking is a waste of time, lol.


Waste of time? Nah. You’re just getting the full resale experience.


----------



## discreet

Talking about full experience... My adventure started in July. I got my contract added to my account yesterday and I tried the chat today...

Me: Hi! I got a new contract added yesterday, but I'm missing the points. Is there any chance you could help me?
CM: Congratulations! It takes on average 6-8 weeks to transfer the points.
Me: Ouch! Thank you!
CM: You can try again in 7 days and maybe we can expedite it.

Question for the board members who got their points right away via chat: was your approach different than mine? I'm trying to find out if I need to find another CM or if I need to elaborate a sobbing story with plenty of begging phrases. Or both.


----------



## LadybugsMum

discreet said:


> Talking about full experience... My adventure started in July. I got my contract added to my account yesterday and I tried the chat today...
> 
> Me: Hi! I got a new contract added yesterday, but I'm missing the points. Is there any chance you could help me?
> CM: Congratulations! It takes on average 6-8 weeks to transfer the points.
> Me: Ouch! Thank you!
> CM: You can try again in 7 days and maybe we can expedite it.
> 
> Question for the board members who got their points right away via chat: was your approach different than mine? I'm trying to find out if I need to find another CM or if I need to elaborate a sobbing story with plenty of begging phrases. Or both.


I don’t bother trying with chat. I call and so far, they’ve added my points. I may wait on hold for 20-30 minutes but it’s worth it.


----------



## Stargazer65

discreet said:


> Question for the board members who got their points right away via chat: was your approach different than mine? I'm trying to find out if I need to find another CM or if I need to elaborate a sobbing story with plenty of begging phrases. Or both.


Try this:  I need the points loaded so I can book a vacation, it's urgent. You can even book it for real, then cancel it later if you don't want it.


----------



## geargrinder

discreet said:


> Talking about full experience... My adventure started in July. I got my contract added to my account yesterday and I tried the chat today...
> 
> Me: Hi! I got a new contract added yesterday, but I'm missing the points. Is there any chance you could help me?
> CM: Congratulations! It takes on average 6-8 weeks to transfer the points.
> Me: Ouch! Thank you!
> CM: You can try again in 7 days and maybe we can expedite it.
> 
> Question for the board members who got their points right away via chat: was your approach different than mine? I'm trying to find out if I need to find another CM or if I need to elaborate a sobbing story with plenty of begging phrases. Or both.


I just told them that I had a new membership that is showing on my account, but that the points weren't showing.  They took it from there and loaded my points.  It was 2 days after the contract loaded to my account.


----------



## PoptartsAndMickey

Home Resort: Vero Beach
Broker:
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 8/25/12
Offer accepted: 8/26/22
Sent to ROFR: 8/30/22
Passed ROFR: 9/15/22
Closing docs received: 9/19/22
Closing docs returned: 9/20/22
Closing: 9/27/22
Deed recorded: 9/27/22 (***for any VB folks. Don't be goofy like me and continuously check the orange county comptroller.. it won't be there! )
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:

&

Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
Broker:
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 9/8/22
Offer accepted: 9/8/22
Sent to ROFR: 9/9/22
Passed ROFR: 9/27/22
Closing docs received: 9/27/22
Closing docs returned: 9/28/22
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Updated info! Very curious how all of this will pan out given the storm, if it will delay things or not!


----------



## OlieRow

PoptartsAndMickey said:


> Updated info! Very curious how all of this will pan out given the storm, if it will delay things or not!



Same.  My deed was recorded 3 weeks ago tomorrow so I should get my email any day now.  On one hand, I really want my login info and points and am so excited to book my first trip but I know that the people doing the work may have more important things going on at the moment.  Hopefully the DVC staff and their families are dry and safe.  I’m off today and tomorrow but have accepted there’s probably some delay (I’m assuming they didn’t work the 2 days parks were closed, at a minimum) so not really obsessively checking my inbox.  Working evening/night shifts Wednesday thru Monday morning so maybe I’ll just wake up to my email one of those days?


----------



## Stargazer65

PoptartsAndMickey said:


> Very curious how all of this will pan out given the storm, if it will delay things or not!


I'm sure it will delay things horrendously given that I'm waiting for my contract to load and everything with my particular resale has been delayed at every turn! 
Day 100 and still counting lol


----------



## OlieRow

Stargazer65 said:


> I'm sure it will delay things horrendously given that I'm waiting for my contract to load and everything with my particular resale has been delayed at every turn!
> Day 100 and still counting lol



I’m at 55 and would probably lose my mine before day 100.  Hopefully it’s close for you!  I said I’d love to have my points by my birthday (10/17) and I think that’s still realistic.  As long as I can book for W&D 2023 in December I’m good.


ETA:  Just got the activation code sent 5 minutes ago!   Hopefully the club ID will come soon?


----------



## varyth

OlieRow said:


> ETA:  Just got the activation code sent 5 minutes ago!   Hopefully the club ID will come soon?


No email from Disney yet, but your post prompted me to check. I can see our new contract in the dashboard! (We closed on 9/15.) Will try to ask for points to be loaded tomorrow.


----------



## OlieRow

Update.  Will probably call on Wednesday to see if I can get the points added to go ahead and book something for the summer or get my extra points rented out.

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
Offer made: 8/9/22
Offer accepted: 8/9/22
Sent to ROFR: 8/10/22
Passed ROFR: 9/2/22 (Fri late afternoon before Labor Day)
Closing docs received: 9/6/22 (Tues late morning after Labor Day)
Closing docs returned: 9/6/22
Closing: 9/13/22
Deed recorded: 9/13/22
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 10/3/22 (emails came at 8:05p and 9:45p)
Points in account:

Days Total: 55 and counting


----------



## DonMacGregor

*UPDATE 2:*

Home Resort: BRV
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy Smith)
Offer made: 9/3
Offer accepted: 9/3
Sent to ROFR: 9/3
Passed ROFR: 9/19 (16 days)
Closing docs received (buyer): 9/20
Closing docs returned (buyer): 9/20 (17 days)
Funds sent: 9/20
Closing docs returned (seller): 9/26 (received late due to Hurricane Ian)
Contract Closed: 10/4
Deed recorded: 10/4
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total: 32

Hey @Stargazer65...my BRV contract is moving along quickly, how's yours going?


----------



## Stargazer65

DonMacGregor said:


> Home Resort: BRV
> Broker: www.**********.com
> Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy Smith)
> Offer made: 9/3
> Offer accepted: 9/3
> Sent to ROFR: 9/3
> Passed ROFR: 9/19 (16 days)
> Closing docs received (buyer): 9/20
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 9/20 (17 days)
> Funds sent: 9/20
> Closing docs returned (seller): 9/26 (received late due to Hurricane Ian)
> Contract Closed: 10/3
> Deed recorded: 10/3
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total: 32


Why don't you just go ahead and tag me with "Hey @Stargazer65...my BRV contract is moving along quickly, how's yours going?"


----------



## DonMacGregor

Stargazer65 said:


> Why don't you just go ahead and tag me with "Hey @Stargazer65...my BRV contract is moving along quickly, how's yours going?"


Done


----------



## DonMacGregor

Stargazer65 said:


> Why don't you just go ahead and tag me with "Hey @Stargazer65...my BRV contract is moving along quickly, how's yours going?"


Oh, and to add insult to injury, I had a typo: it's 31 days, not 32...


----------



## DonMacGregor

As an aside, my seller actually signed and notarized the docs on Wednesday, 9/21, just one day after they were sent out, which is SUPER fast. It looks like they had them on their way back only maybe a day later as Tammy at Mason said they had a tracking number on Monday, 9/26 (and Mason uses FedEx two-day delivery which would have made it Monday 9/26 at the absolute earliest). Then other things happened...


----------



## discreet

Home Resort: AKV
Broker: https://*******.com/
Title Company: Hayes Title LLC
Offer made: 07/26
Offer accepted: 07/26
Sent to ROFR: 07/28
Passed ROFR: 08/18
Closing docs received: 08/22
Closing docs returned: 08/22
Closing: 08/31
Deed recorded: 09/06
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 09/30
Points in account: 10/05

Days Total: 71


----------



## discreet

discreet said:


> Home Resort: AKV
> Broker: https://*******.com/
> Title Company: Hayes Title LLC
> Offer made: 07/26
> Offer accepted: 07/26
> Sent to ROFR: 07/28
> Passed ROFR: 08/18
> Closing docs received: 08/22
> Closing docs returned: 08/22
> Closing: 08/31
> Deed recorded: 09/06
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 09/30
> Points in account: 10/05
> 
> Days Total: 71


I waited 71 days to get 100 points and then all I needed was 20 minutes to spend them all.


----------



## Sunnyore

This is for my own sanity and to help others by adding in my info. I have 2 contracts going at the same time and its like double the anxiety. 

Home Resort: BLT
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
Offer made: 7/11/22
Offer accepted:7/11/22
Sent to ROFR:7/12/22 (but apparently not all docs were submitted)
Passed ROFR: 9/8/22
Closing docs received:9/8/22
Closing docs returned:9/8/22
Closing:9/15/22
Deed recorded:9/15/22
Contract Showing on Membership:10/3/22
Points in account:

Days Total: 86 and counting.. should be any day now hopefully

********************************************
Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason (not Cammy)
Offer made: 9/5/22
Offer accepted: 9/5/22
Sent to ROFR: 9/6/22
Passed ROFR: 9/21/22
Closing docs received: 9/27/22
Closing docs returned: 9/27/22
Closing: 10/5/22
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total: Day 30 and counting. Plus 18 (avg) for points to show and 5 to be in account, this one should hopefully bring me under 2 months.


----------



## KTownRaider

Final Update!

Home Resort: VGC
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 8/18/2022
Offer accepted: 8/18/2022
Sent to ROFR: 8/19/2022
Passed ROFR: 9/7/2022
Closing docs received: 9/8/2022
Closing docs returned (buyer): 9/9/2022
Funds sent: 9/9/2022
Closing docs returned (seller): 9/14/2022
Closing: 9/16/2022
Deed recorded: 9/19/2022
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/4/2022
Points in account: 10/5/2022 (called Mbr Svcs)

Days Total: 49 Days and feeling very fortunate to have a smooth transaction...


----------



## Laurawill

Home Resort: BLT
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/2/2022
Offer accepted: 8/2/2022
Sent to ROFR: 8/4/2022
Passed ROFR: 8/31/2022
Closing docs received: 9/3/2022
Closing docs returned: 9/7/2022 (all parties and funds received this date)
Closing: 9/15/2022
Deed recorded: 9/20/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):10/19/2022
Points in account:
Days Total: 76 and counting

This is our first contract and was an international seller. I am not sure if that affected the timeline at all. I was surprised by the lag between the closing date and the deed recording, though there was a weekend in the middle of that period. Hoping to get the emails soon!


----------



## Stargazer65

KTownRaider said:


> Final Update!
> 
> Home Resort: VGC
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 8/18/2022
> Offer accepted: 8/18/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 8/19/2022
> Passed ROFR: 9/7/2022
> Closing docs received: 9/8/2022
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 9/9/2022
> Funds sent: 9/9/2022
> Closing docs returned (seller): 9/14/2022
> Closing: 9/16/2022
> Deed recorded: 9/19/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership: 10/4/2022
> Points in account: 10/5/2022 (called Mbr Svcs)
> 
> Days Total: 49 Days and feeling very fortunate to have a smooth transaction...


Happy for you...but grumbling at the same time...102 days and counting.


----------



## Sunnyore

Home Resort: BLT
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
Offer made: 7/11/22
Offer accepted:7/11/22
Sent to ROFR:7/12/22 (but apparently not all docs were submitted)
Passed ROFR: 9/8/22
Closing docs received:9/8/22
Closing docs returned:9/8/22
Closing:9/15/22
Deed recorded:9/15/22
Contract Showing on Membership:10/3/22
Points in account: 10/5/22 (called member services)

Days Total: 86

Ktownraider convinced me to call in as 86 days is already kinda ridiculously long wait. Sorry Stargazer65


----------



## Curiousporpoise

Home Resort: AUL
Broker: https://*******.com/
Title Company: Hayes Title LLC
Offer made: 7/24
Offer accepted: 7/24
Sent to ROFR: 7/25
Passed ROFR: 8/17
Closing docs received: 9/26
Closing docs returned: 9/27
Closing: 9/30
Deed recorded: 10/3
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Joel22

So we just closed on our first contract! The "deed has been sent for recording".

What happens now? Does this mean it's definitely all going through now?! We're super excited!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Joel22 said:


> So we just closed on our first contract! The "deed has been sent for recording".
> 
> What happens now? Does this mean it's definitely all going through now?! We're super excited!


Definitely going through! Check the Orange County comptroller site to see when it's recorded: https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


----------



## Joel22

LadybugsMum said:


> Definitely going through! Check the Orange County comptroller site to see when it's recorded: https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


Amazing, thanks! How long does it usually take to be recorded? When it is, does that mean we are just waiting for Disney to put us on their system?

In regards to it being recorded, I assume this is a FL law that states the contract must be registered somewhere? We're from the UK so this is all new to us!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Joel22 said:


> Amazing, thanks! How long does it usually take to be recorded? When it is, does that mean we are just waiting for Disney to put us on their system?
> 
> In regards to it being recorded, I assume this is a FL law that states the contract must be registered somewhere? We're from the UK so this is all new to us!


You are waiting for it to be recorded at the county level and yes, it has to be registered since it's deeded real estate - ie, you own a piece of whatever resort you purchased. Who is your title company - Mason, Magic Vacation, etc.?


----------



## Joel22

LadybugsMum said:


> You are waiting for it to be recorded at the county level and yes, it has to be registered since it's deeded real estate - ie, you own a piece of whatever resort you purchased. Who is your title company - Mason, Magic Vacation, etc.?


It's Magic Vacation. We bought through them so it defaulted to their title company


----------



## LadybugsMum

Joel22 said:


> It's Magic Vacation. We bought through them so it defaulted to their title company


If it was sent late yesterday or this morning, it could be recorded by late this afternoon (5pm EDT). It may get recorded tomorrow sometime. Once it's been recorded by the county. the title company sends the info to Disney so that the contract can be transferred to you. That's been taking 3ish weeks lately.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Joel22 said:


> It's Magic Vacation. We bought through them so it defaulted to their title company


Depending on when it actually closed, I'd take a look now. Deeds are recorded electronically in Orange County, and if it was sent over yesterday afternoon, it was likely recorded this morning and if sent today, it will record this afternoon. My last one closed first thing Tuesday morning (got the email from Cammy at Mason at 9:15 am, EDT) and the recordation stamp on the deed reads 3:35 pm.


----------



## Joel22

DonMacGregor said:


> Depending on when it actually closed, I'd take a look now. Deeds are recorded electronically in Orange County, and if it was sent over yesterday afternoon, it was likely recorded this morning and if sent today, it will record this afternoon. My last one closed first thing Tuesday morning (got the email from Cammy at Mason at 9:15 am, EDT) and the recordation stamp on the deed reads 3:35 pm.


Thank you. Silly question but I just type my full name on the search and it should come up, when recorded?


----------



## DonMacGregor

Joel22 said:


> Thank you. Silly question but I just type my full name on the search and it should come up, when recorded?




In the search screen, type your full name (last first middle initial with a space but no commas between) into the "Either Party" field and click "Search". I'm in the habit of using "Either Party" as it captures everything.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Put your name in the yellow highlighted box- Smith John, and I also like to use the start date in green so that I get the most recently recorded documents.

I've used Magic Vacation Title for 3 contracts and I've noticed that my deeds tend to be recorded the next day or even 2 days after I've been told the sale has closed.


----------



## DonMacGregor

LadybugsMum said:


> View attachment 708541
> 
> Put your name in the yellow highlighted box- Smith John, and I also like to use the start date in green so that I get the most recently recorded documents.
> 
> I've used Magic Vacation Title for 3 contracts and I've noticed that my deeds tend to be recorded the next day or even 2 days after I've been told the sale has closed.


I use "Either Party" because at some point, as deeds, mortgages, assignments, sales, etc are added to the list, that field captures everything. Personal preference only.


----------



## LadybugsMum

DonMacGregor said:


> I use "Either Party" because at some point, as deeds, mortgages, assignments, sales, etc are added to the list, that field captures everything. Personal preference only.


I'm just checking for the recording date so I can start the count for time to contract showing on my account. I ignore all the other documents.


----------



## DonMacGregor

LadybugsMum said:


> I'm just checking for the recording date so I can start the count for time to contract showing on my account. I ignore all the other documents.


Totally understand. I just like to keep track of what's got my name on it so even if I'm only looking for a specific document, I just check anyway. I usually just check the total number of documents and then sort by descending dates to see the newest one.


----------



## Junebug2

We’re purchasing a contract from an international seller. We asked for confirmation that all documents were received/complete before wiring funds and then sent funds. Monday afternoon the title company reached out and said they’ve requested the FIRPTA documents needed to close. They expected them within 48 hours and said we’d close upon receipt. 

Do those documents come from the seller? I know what FIRPTA is, as we’ve already completed the paperwork and provided our SSN. I’m just curious if we’re waiting for the seller to return documents, or if it’s just something the title company has to generate/complete before closing. Any idea? I reached out for an update but haven’t heard anything yet - understandable considering the hurricane and clean up.


----------



## Joel22

LadybugsMum said:


> I'm just checking for the recording date so I can start the count for time to contract showing on my account. I ignore all the other documents.


Is there anything I can do to speed that part of the process up or can you only speed up the points being added? Thanks!


----------



## Sandisw

Joel22 said:


> Is there anything I can do to speed that part of the process up or can you only speed up the points being added? Thanks!



Only the process for getting the points added.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Joel22 said:


> Is there anything I can do to speed that part of the process up or can you only speed up the points being added? Thanks!


You can only speed up the points being added. If you are a new DVC member then you need to get an account set up and wait for 2 emails to come from Member Accounting. @DonMacGregor and I are both current DVC members; so we just need to wait for the new contract to show up on our accounts.


----------



## Joel22

LadybugsMum said:


> You can only speed up the points being added. If you are a new DVC member then you need to get an account set up and wait for 2 emails to come from Member Accounting. @DonMacGregor and I are both current DVC members; so we just need to wait for the new contract to show up on our accounts.


I see, thanks. Yes we're new members. Have to try and forget about it for a bit again but at least we know it's definitely going through!!


----------



## LadybugsMum

I said Member Accounting, but it's actually Member Administration that creates the new accounts and sends out the emails you'll need to get set up online.


----------



## OlieRow

Used the chat today to see about getting points in anticipation of booking a May trip in the next few days.  Was told to wait until it was ready to book and if they weren’t loaded contact them again.  Hopefully, they’ll load them Saturday if they aren’t loaded before then.


----------



## Sunnyore

OlieRow said:


> Used the chat today to see about getting points in anticipation of booking a May trip in the next few days.  Was told to wait until it was ready to book and if they weren’t loaded contact them again.  Hopefully, they’ll load them Saturday if they aren’t loaded before then.


I have better luck when I call in to MS. Just did this yesterday and they loaded my points. I did say I have banked points on my new contract that I wanted to switch out for a trip in Nov though.


----------



## varyth

OlieRow said:


> Used the chat today to see about getting points in anticipation of booking a May trip in the next few days.  Was told to wait until it was ready to book and if they weren’t loaded contact them again.  Hopefully, they’ll load them Saturday if they aren’t loaded before then.


Had the same experience today. Chat was redirecting me to call MS the last couple of days and, when I did finally get through this afternoon, was asked to wait a few more days.


----------



## Joel22

Sunnyore said:


> I have better luck when I call in to MS. Just did this yesterday and they loaded my points. I did say I have banked points on my new contract that I wanted to switch out for a trip in Nov though.


How long after closing was that? Thank you!


----------



## PoptartsAndMickey

Because yall are so brilliant - for new members, we get the activation codes and all that VIA email? In my head it was snail mail, but I'm not 100%


----------



## Joel22

Our deed has been recorded! So does it get sent to Disney today?


----------



## OlieRow

Joel22 said:


> How long after closing was that? Thank you!



I closed on 9/13 and deed was recorded same day.  I called about 48h after my activation/member ID emails.


----------



## Sunnyore

Joel22 said:


> How long after closing was that? Thank you!


I closed on this contract on 9/15 and it was pretty on schedule that contract showed up on my acct at day 18 (10/3). I was going to wait for points to add naturally which was about 5 days but changed my mind and called in. I didn’t realize they were telling some ppl to wait but I’ve always had luck having them load my points once my contract is showing in my membership.


----------



## Disdreaming479

Sunnyore said:


> I closed on this contract on 9/15 and it was pretty on schedule that contract showed up on my acct at day 18 (10/3). I was going to wait for points to add naturally which was about 5 days but changed my mind and called in. I didn’t realize they were telling some ppl to wait but I’ve always had luck having them load my points once my contract is showing in my membership.


I closed on one 9/16 but no email yet. Waiting after payment is much more difficult than rofr


----------



## wings91

Home Resort: BLT
Broker: 
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 08/30
Offer accepted: 08/31
Sent to ROFR: 09/01
Passed ROFR: 09/15
Closing docs received: 09/16
Closing docs returned: 09/18
Closing funds received: 09/19
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 
Points in account: 

Days Total:


Have not heard back from Mason Title regarding the sellers closing docs or closing date.  Beginning to think the seller is backing out.


----------



## LadybugsMum

wings91 said:


> Home Resort: BLT
> Broker:
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 08/30
> Offer accepted: 08/31
> Sent to ROFR: 09/01
> Passed ROFR: 09/15
> Closing docs received: 09/16
> Closing docs returned: 09/18
> Closing funds received: 09/19
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:
> 
> 
> Have not heard back from Mason Title regarding the sellers closing docs or closing date.  Beginning to think the seller is backing out.


I’d contact Mason and see if they have heard from the sellers. Next time, hold the closing funds until you hear that the sellers have returned their documents.


----------



## Disdreaming479

Home Resort: SSR 150
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/9/22
Offer accepted: 8/10
Sent to ROFR: 8/13
Passed ROFR: 9/5
Closing docs received: 9/12
Closing docs returned: 9/12 buyer
Closing docs returned: 9/13 seller
Closing: 9/16
Deed recorded: 9/16
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 10/19
Points in account: 10/21

Days Total: 70

Home Resort: SSR 250
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/12
Offer accepted: 8/12
Sent to ROFR: 8/13
Passed ROFR: 9/5
Closing docs received: 9/12
Closing docs returned: 9/12 buyer
Closing docs returned: 10/3
Closing: 10/5
Deed recorded: 10/6
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## LadybugsMum

Home Resort: VGF
Broker: www.*************.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 9/20
Offer accepted: 9/20
Sent to ROFR: 9/21
Passed ROFR: 10/8
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned (buyer):
Closing docs returned (seller):
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total: 18 so far


----------



## Sunnyore

wings91 said:


> Home Resort: BLT
> Broker:
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 08/30
> Offer accepted: 08/31
> Sent to ROFR: 09/01
> Passed ROFR: 09/15
> Closing docs received: 09/16
> Closing docs returned: 09/18
> Closing funds received: 09/19
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:
> 
> 
> Have not heard back from Mason Title regarding the sellers closing docs or closing date.  Beginning to think the seller is backing out.


Ouch, I would definitely reach out to your broker to find out status. The brokers I’ve used all have been great about giving me an update if there will be any delays etc. and it would be within a week. I’ve always sent my money right away but withholding the funds until seller’s closing docs are received is sound advice for the future.


----------



## OlieRow

Final Update!!  


Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
Offer made: 8/9/22
Offer accepted: 8/9/22
Sent to ROFR: 8/10/22
Passed ROFR: 9/2/22 (Fri late afternoon before Labor Day)
Closing docs received: 9/6/22 (Tues late morning after Labor Day)
Closing docs returned: 9/6/22
Closing: 9/13/22
Deed recorded: 9/13/22
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 10/3/22 (emails came at 8:05p and 9:45p)
Points in account: 10/8/22 (via chat on 2nd attempt)

Days Total: 60 days



Used the chat today to have my points loaded and promptly snagged the first night in a studio for an early May trip.  Gotta get friends to decide which 2BR we're going to use for the rest of the week.  Thankful for a smooth process and for everyone here who posted their info to help me know what to expect.  I say I'm not buying any more points until Poly 2.0 but I've lurked here long enough to know that's not always how it works!


----------



## Stargazer65

wings91 said:


> Home Resort: BLT
> Broker:
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 08/30
> Offer accepted: 08/31
> Sent to ROFR: 09/01
> Passed ROFR: 09/15
> Closing docs received: 09/16
> Closing docs returned: 09/18
> Closing funds received: 09/19
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:
> 
> 
> Have not heard back from Mason Title regarding the sellers closing docs or closing date.  Beginning to think the seller is backing out.


There should be a closing deadline on the paperwork.  I had a similar circumstance, my closing deadline was 6 weeks from when the paper was sent out. The seller took longer. The title company notified the broker, who contacted the seller.  The seller apologized and asked for a few days grace, and got them in 5 days after the deadline. So we closed a week after the deadline. Sometimes the seller is going through a rough patch and just gets behind on things. 
Anyway, all you can do until the closing deadline is ask the broker and title company to poke the seller. After the deadline you can either bail out, or wait it out like I did.


----------



## varyth

varyth said:


> Home Resort: VGC
> Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
> Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow (Cammy)
> Offer made: 8/19/2022
> Offer accepted: 8/19/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 8/23/2022
> Passed ROFR: 9/9/2022 (Cammy sent closing docs) or 9/13/2022 (Broker coordinator notified me of ROFR waiver)
> Closing docs received: 9/9/2022
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 9/9/2022
> Closing docs returned (seller): 9/13/2022
> Funds sent: 9/13/2022
> Closing: 9/15/2022
> Deed recorded: 9/15/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (new UY):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


FINAL UPDATE

Home Resort: VGC
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow (Cammy)
Offer made: 8/19/2022
Offer accepted: 8/19/2022
Sent to ROFR: 8/23/2022
Passed ROFR: 9/9/2022 (Cammy sent closing docs) or 9/13/2022 (Broker coordinator notified me of ROFR waiver)
Closing docs received: 9/9/2022
Closing docs returned (buyer): 9/9/2022
Closing docs returned (seller): 9/13/2022
Funds sent: 9/13/2022
Closing: 9/15/2022
Deed recorded: 9/15/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new UY): 10/3/2022 (First noticed, no e-mails)
Points in account: 10/10/2022 (Via chat, second attempt)

Days Total: 52 days


----------



## wings91

wings91 said:


> Home Resort: BLT
> Broker:
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 08/30
> Offer accepted: 08/31
> Sent to ROFR: 09/01
> Passed ROFR: 09/15
> Closing docs received: 09/16
> Closing docs returned: 09/18
> Closing funds received: 09/19
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:
> 
> 
> Have not heard back from Mason Title regarding the sellers closing docs or closing date.  Beginning to think the seller is backing out.


UPDATE: Title company says closing is tomorrow.  No explanation (not really necessary). But that or a minor apology would have been nice seeing everyone else closes a few days after funds are received  and this has been three weeks.


----------



## Stargazer65

Today is 3 weeks since closing, starting to check my account this week.  No contract yet as of last night...

Home Resort: BRV
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/28
Offer accepted: 6/28
Sent to ROFR: 6/30
Passed ROFR: 8/2
Closing docs received: 8/3
Closing docs returned (buyer): 8/8
Closing docs returned (seller): 9/19
Closing: 9/21
Deed recorded: 9/26 
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total (so far): 108


----------



## Disdreaming479

Stargazer65 said:


> Today is 3 weeks since closing, starting to check my account this week.  No contract yet as of last night...
> 
> Home Resort: BRV
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/28
> Offer accepted: 6/28
> Sent to ROFR: 6/30
> Passed ROFR: 8/2
> Closing docs received: 8/3
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 8/8
> Closing docs returned (seller): 9/19
> Closing: 9/21
> Deed recorded: 9/26
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total (so far): 108


Approaching 4 weeks on one of mine… this wait is much worse than rofr.


----------



## PoptartsAndMickey

Disdreaming479 said:


> Approaching 4 weeks on one of mine… this wait is much worse than rofr.


That's the truth! I gambled on banked 2020 points, and knowing I'm just waiting on Disney to try and book anything is killing me.


----------



## Stargazer65

Disdreaming479 said:


> Approaching 4 weeks on one of mine… this wait is much worse than rofr.





PoptartsAndMickey said:


> That's the truth! I gambled on banked 2020 points, and knowing I'm just waiting on Disney to try and book anything is killing me.


IKR!  Everything with this contract seems to be going on the late side.  More than a month for ROFR, a really late closing.  I thought maybe I'd get lucky and the contract would load early....nope.


----------



## Laurawill

Stargazer65 said:


> Today is 3 weeks since closing, starting to check my account this week.  No contract yet as of last night...
> 
> Home Resort: BRV
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/28
> Offer accepted: 6/28
> Sent to ROFR: 6/30
> Passed ROFR: 8/2
> Closing docs received: 8/3
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 8/8
> Closing docs returned (seller): 9/19
> Closing: 9/21
> Deed recorded: 9/26
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total (so far): 108



Tomorrow will mark 4 weeks since closing and I am still waiting for my emails… but nice to see I am not the only one that had to wait 5 days between closing and deed recording. 

And I  concur that this wait is harder than rofr. I have paid all this money and I can’t play with my shiny new toy!!


----------



## JGINPL

Anyone know what the turn around time is on Deeds being recorded for Aulani Resale purchases?  I'm working my way through ROFR and am hoping to close in November and hopefully get some points to use by the end of January before they expire.  I know I will be cutting it close.


----------



## Disdreaming479

Laurawill said:


> Tomorrow will mark 4 weeks since closing and I am still waiting for my emails… but nice to see I am not the only one that had to wait 5 days between closing and deed recording.
> 
> And I  concur that this wait is harder than rofr. I have paid all this money and I can’t play with my shiny new toy!!


Yes the Paid in Full status AND having to wait is real torture! I’m checking email like a stalker.


----------



## Hhay1015

Home Resort: Boardwalk
Broker: DVC Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 8/8
Offer accepted: 8/8
Sent to ROFR: 8/9
Passed ROFR: 9/8
Closing docs received: 9/12
Closing docs returned (buyer): 9/12
Closing docs returned (seller): ?
Closing: 9/20
Deed recorded: 9/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 10/11
Points in account: 10/12 (called Member Services)


----------



## Junebug2

Laurawill said:


> Tomorrow will mark 4 weeks since closing and I am still waiting for my emails… but nice to see I am not the only one that had to wait 5 days between closing and deed recording.
> 
> And I  concur that this wait is harder than rofr. I have paid all this money and I can’t play with my shiny new toy!!



We’re also waiting for our deed to be recorded. We closed on 10/7. It doesn’t look like Monday was a holiday based on other recordings… 
I really wanted to book an end of January trip at SSR or AKL, but I doubt we’ll be able to.


----------



## Laurawill

Junebug2 said:


> We’re also waiting for our deed to be recorded. We closed on 10/7. It doesn’t look like Monday was a holiday based on other recordings…
> I really wanted to book an end of January trip at SSR or AKL, but I doubt we’ll be able to.


Who is your title co?


----------



## Junebug2

Laurawill said:


> Who is your title co?


Magic Vacation Title


----------



## KimMcGowan

Disdreaming479 said:


> Approaching 4 weeks on one of mine… this wait is much worse than rofr.


But you are only saying that because you _passed _ROFR.


----------



## discreet

KimMcGowan said:


> But you are only saying that because you _passed _ROFR.


The result of the contract showing up affects your next 11 months of booking.
The result on ROFR affects your next 20+ years of booking.

At least that's what I'm telling myself while waiting for my contract to show up.


----------



## Laurawill

Junebug2 said:


> Magic Vacation Title


Seems like they are the ones taking 5 days after closing for deed to record…


----------



## Grifters40

Looking for some help…..I signed the closing docs and wired the money to escrow…..now what is the next step?


----------



## Sandisw

Grifters40 said:


> Looking for some help…..I signed the closing docs and wired the money to escrow…..now what is the next step?



Sellers need to return their documents. They need to go to a notary so it can take them longer to get that done.

Once those are received by the title company, they will close the contract and send things to DVC.


----------



## Curiousporpoise

Grifters40 said:


> Looking for some help…..I signed the closing docs and wired the money to escrow…..now what is the next step?


I think your broker or escrow agent will let you know that the deed has been recorded, and will be sent to Disney in 24-48 hours. Disney transfer is taking 2-6 weeks. You will receive an email  about signing into your account, and then you need to call them to obtain the activation code.  The account will appear on your dashboard, and it may take another week or so for the points to show up. Many people call member services to try and get them to load the points while on the phone with them. If you're a current DVC member, your new purchase will appear on your dashboard.


----------



## TheSkis

Does anyone know if you buy resale and you have a cash reservation, if they will which them out after your points get loaded? I know if you by direct they will do that with your first ever reservation but unsure about resale. Thanks!


----------



## Sunnyore

TheSkis said:


> Does anyone know if you buy resale and you have a cash reservation, if they will which them out after your points get loaded? I know if you by direct they will do that with your first ever reservation but unsure about resale. Thanks!


They’re not interchangeable like that if I understand correctly. Cash rooms have different availability than point rooms. But you can cancel your cash reservation and rebook with your points if they are still available for the days you want. With direct and the welcome home visit the CMs have better access to rooms than what we see available on the website so that’s how valuable that first welcome visit is.


----------



## Sandisw

TheSkis said:


> Does anyone know if you buy resale and you have a cash reservation, if they will which them out after your points get loaded? I know if you by direct they will do that with your first ever reservation but unsure about resale. Thanks!



Just to add what was posted, the welcome home booking is not a conversion of a cash room. It is DVD pulling rooms in the DVC system that they still own and giving them to a new owner so they can use their membership.


----------



## TheSkis

Sandisw said:


> Just to add what was posted, the welcome home booking is not a conversion of a cash room. It is DVD pulling rooms in the DVC system that they still own and giving them to a new owner so they can use their membership.


Does this include those that bought via resale?


----------



## varyth

TheSkis said:


> Does this include those that bought via resale?


No, the "welcome home" booking is for direct buyers only.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Home Resort: VGF
Broker: https://www.*************.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 9/20
Offer accepted: 9/20
Sent to ROFR: 9/21
Passed ROFR: 10/8
Closing docs received: 10/13
Closing docs returned (buyer): 10/14
Closing funds sent:
Closing docs returned (seller):
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total: 25 so far

Mod fixed link.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Home: AUL 
Broker: They who must not be named
Title: First American
Offer made: 8/17/2022
Offer accepted: 8/18/2022
Sent to ROFR: 8/19/2022
Passed ROFR: 9/7/22
Estoppel received: 9/7/22
Closing docs received: 9/9/22
Closing docs returned: 9/9/22
Seller returned closing docs: 9/15/22
Closing: 9/20/22
Deed recorded: 9/20/22
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/8/22
Points in account: 10/9/22


----------



## Laurawill

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Home: AUL
> Broker: They who must not be named
> Title: First American
> Offer made: 8/17/2022
> Offer accepted: 8/18/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 8/19/2022
> Passed ROFR: 9/7/22
> Estoppel received: 9/7/22
> Closing docs received: 9/9/22
> Closing docs returned: 9/9/22
> Seller returned closing docs: 9/15/22
> Closing: 9/20/22
> Deed recorded: 9/20/22
> Contract Showing on Membership: 10/8/22
> Points in account: 10/9/22


We recorded the same day as you and we are still waiting for our email (first contract). Hoping it comes soon.


----------



## PoptartsAndMickey

20 and 10 days from closing, respectively. I'm not constantly checking my email, _ you_ are.


----------



## Stargazer65

No new updates this morning.  (Just posting to complain lol) 

Home Resort: BRV
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/28
Offer accepted: 6/28
Sent to ROFR: 6/30
Passed ROFR: 8/2
Closing docs received: 8/3
Closing docs returned (buyer): 8/8
Closing docs returned (seller): 9/19
Closing: 9/21
Deed recorded: 9/26 
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:
Days Total (so far): 113


----------



## Laurawill

Stargazer65 said:


> No new updates this morning.  (Just posting to complain lol)
> 
> Home Resort: BRV
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/28
> Offer accepted: 6/28
> Sent to ROFR: 6/30
> Passed ROFR: 8/2
> Closing docs received: 8/3
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 8/8
> Closing docs returned (seller): 9/19
> Closing: 9/21
> Deed recorded: 9/26
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> Days Total (so far): 113


I closed 9/15 and recorded 9/20 and still waiting too. This wait is killing me…


----------



## Disdreaming479

Recorded 9/16 no email yet! Day 42 since waiver, day 66 since rofr started.


----------



## RNstitches

RNstitches said:


> Home Resort: BWV
> Broker: www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 8/13
> Offer accepted: 8/13
> Sent to ROFR: 8/14
> Passed ROFR: 9/5 (22 days)
> Closing docs received: 9/9 (26 days)
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 9/9
> Closing: 9/23 (40 days)
> Deed recorded: 9/26 (43 days)
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 10/17 (64 days)
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


Updated. Just waiting for points to be loaded.


----------



## Stargazer65

Checked again this afternoon, contract loaded:


Stargazer65 said:


> Home Resort: BRV
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/28
> Offer accepted: 6/28
> Sent to ROFR: 6/30
> Passed ROFR: 8/2
> Closing docs received: 8/3
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 8/8
> Closing docs returned (seller): 9/19
> Closing: 9/21
> Deed recorded: 9/26
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 10/17
> Points in account:
> Days Total (so far): 113


----------



## hereforthechurros

9/26 deed here as well, hoping membership comes through today!

Edit: actually it was 9/27


----------



## discreet

Deed recorded on 9/27. I just got the new contract added today. I'll post using the right format when I'll have the points.


----------



## hereforthechurros

What email address does the membership info come from? I don’t even know what to look for!


----------



## Stargazer65

hereforthechurros said:


> What email address does the membership info come from? I don’t even know what to look for!


I'm an existing member, so I'm not sure if it's the same but mine came from:
donotreply@disneyvacationclub.com

FYI - I sent a request to that email address last week:

_"Dear Mr. Don O'Treply, would you please be so kind as to load my contract? Here is the information..." _

I don't know if it helped.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Stargazer65 said:


> I'm an existing member, so I'm not sure if it's the same but mine came from:
> donotreply@disneyvacationclub.com
> 
> FYI - I sent a request to that email address last week:
> 
> _"Dear Mr. Don O'Treply, would you please be so kind as to load my contract? Here is the information..." _
> 
> I don't know if it helped.


Ha, I'm sure it did


----------



## DonMacGregor

Stargazer65 said:


> I'm an existing member, so I'm not sure if it's the same but mine came from:
> donotreply@disneyvacationclub.com
> 
> FYI - I sent a request to that email address last week:
> 
> _"Dear Mr. Don O'Treply, would you please be so kind as to load my contract? Here is the information..." _
> 
> I don't know if it helped.


Very few people have any luck reaching out to Don. He gives Dons a bad name.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Okay we received an email with the activation code but it's asking for our Club ID. Does that typically come in a separate email? We are new members.


----------



## Sandisw

hereforthechurros said:


> Okay we received an email with the activation code but it's asking for our Club ID. Does that typically come in a separate email? We are new members.



Yes.  It is usually a few hours later.


----------



## beldred

Got the email saying we closed today!! Our first DVC contract, yay. 

She said it'd be another 3-4 weeks before the next step. Came here to see if that's really true.


----------



## hereforthechurros

beldred said:


> Got the email saying we closed today!! Our first DVC contract, yay.
> 
> She said it'd be another 3-4 weeks before the next step. Came here to see if that's really true.


Yes very true. We were quoted 3-5 weeks and it took three weeks exactly. Also, it can take time after that for points to be loaded in as that’s also a separate manual task.


----------



## Laurawill

beldred said:


> Got the email saying we closed today!! Our first DVC contract, yay.
> 
> She said it'd be another 3-4 weeks before the next step. Came here to see if that's really true.


I have been waiting a month


----------



## arich35

beldred said:


> Got the email saying we closed today!! Our first DVC contract, yay.
> 
> She said it'd be another 3-4 weeks before the next step. Came here to see if that's really true.


I was told we would be closing tomorrow so we are in the same boat. This wait is tough


----------



## Disdreaming479

Stalking email this morning and just scored usap discount for my Portofino Bay rooms in January! Upside! Did receive the initial welcome home email so waiting for the Club ID. Day 67 since rofr submit and recorded on 9/16.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Has anyone run into membership ID issues? When I log in and try to navigate the DVC website it tells me every page is unavailable (Rex or the Dwarves). When I click on the "My Vacation Points" page a membership ID # flashes but then disappears. I called into MS to get my points loaded they said the membership ID may still belong to the sellers (?) and I may have to have a new one issued so they're working on it, but could not load the points. They said it should be fixed today but the website still looks the same for me, I can't access anything. Sucks to lose another day when everything else is complete, maybe more.


----------



## Laurawill

Finally an update!! 

Home Resort: BLT
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/2/2022
Offer accepted: 8/2/2022
Sent to ROFR: 8/4/2022
Passed ROFR: 8/31/2022
Closing docs received: 9/3/2022
Closing docs returned: 9/7/2022 (all parties and funds received this date)
Closing: 9/15/2022
Deed recorded: 9/20/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):10/19/2022 (emails at 10:45 and 12:45 PDT)
Points in account:
Days Total: 78 and counting

Random question: If I bought resale am I able to buy DVC items from shopDisney.com? It isn't letting me right now but maybe that is because my membership is still too new?


----------



## tarajean1962

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.DVCResalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title LLC
Offer made: 7/06/22
Offer accepted: 7/06/22
Sent to ROFR: 7/11/22
Passed ROFR: 8/10/22 
Closing docs received: 8/26/22
Closing docs returned: 9/02/22
Closing: 9/14/22
Deed recorded: 9/19/22
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 10/08/22
Points in account:  10/20/22

Days Total:  106


----------



## Stargazer65

tarajean1962 said:


> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 10/08/22
> Points in account: 10/20/22


Just curious, did you just wait for the points to be added to your account, or did you contact MS to get them added?


----------



## Disdreaming479

hereforthechurros said:


> Has anyone run into membership ID issues? When I log in and try to navigate the DVC website it tells me every page is unavailable (Rex or the Dwarves). When I click on the "My Vacation Points" page a membership ID # flashes but then disappears. I called into MS to get my points loaded they said the membership ID may still belong to the sellers (?) and I may have to have a new one issued so they're working on it, but could not load the points. They said it should be fixed today but the website still looks the same for me, I can't access anything. Sucks to lose another day when everything else is complete, maybe more.


I just finished a chat on the dvc website. I was told I wouldn’t be able to use the availability tool until my points were loaded… and that since I bought resale it takes longer. I guess I’ll try again tomorrow. That was 10am eastern and had an initial response from chat every quickly. I am also getting the dinosaur error with try back later, however my ID works because I can see my name on the welcome home section.


----------



## DonMacGregor

hereforthechurros said:


> I called into MS to get my points loaded they said the membership ID may still belong to the sellers (?) and I may have to have a new one issued...


That makes no sense.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Disdreaming479 said:


> I just finished a chat on the dvc website. I was told I wouldn’t be able to use the availability tool until my points were loaded… and that since I bought resale it takes longer. I guess I’ll try again tomorrow. That was 10am eastern and had an initial response from chat every quickly. I am also getting the dinosaur error with try back later, however my ID works because I can see my name on the welcome home section.


Same here. I guess something is wrong with our membership number. They were going to load our points but couldn't because of it. Good to know that we wouldn't be able to see availability until our points were in either way!


----------



## hereforthechurros

DonMacGregor said:


> That makes no sense.


I know. Called back in and spoke to someone else earlier today who thinks that the membership number was input incorrectly and that I need to be issued a new one. Waiting for MS to contact me once it's resolved. Very confusing.


----------



## DonMacGregor

hereforthechurros said:


> I know. Called back in and spoke to someone else earlier today who thinks that the membership number was input incorrectly and that I need to be issued a new one. Waiting for MS to contact me once it's resolved. Very confusing.


That at least makes some sense. They do NOT re-use membership numbers (or contract numbers for that matter.


----------



## varyth

Is there any rhyme or reason to the membership numbers? I thought it would be always-increasing, but our VGC resale issued a membership number lower than our existing one. (That's how I discovered the contract was added to our dashboard, since this lower membership number became the default on our welcome page.)


----------



## DonMacGregor

varyth said:


> Is there any rhyme or reason to the membership numbers? I thought it would be always-increasing, but our VGC resale issued a membership number lower than our existing one. (That's how I discovered the contract was added to our dashboard, since this lower membership number became the default on our welcome page.)


There is a code to the sequence of numbers, and there may be a thread somewhere discussing it, but I’m not sure.


----------



## LadybugsMum

varyth said:


> Is there any rhyme or reason to the membership numbers? I thought it would be always-increasing, but our VGC resale issued a membership number lower than our existing one. (That's how I discovered the contract was added to our dashboard, since this lower membership number became the default on our welcome page.)


My SSR contracts were bought first and my BWV membership had a lower number. My VGF contracts were bought last and that membership number is the lowest of the 3. I don't know if it has to do with UY, but my SSR contracts were Dec, my BWV is Aug and my VGF contracts are Feb. It's probably a coincidence though.


----------



## Grifters40

I sent my closing documents with the money for the contract on 10/11/22.  I called the Title Company (Mason/Cammy), to confirm they received the documents and money in which they did.  Does it sound that I am waiting for the seller to return their documents?  How long do I need to wait before I should be concerned?

Thanks for any input.  This is my first ever contract (got through ROFR the first time!) so I am just excited.


----------



## bakerr6

Grifters40 said:


> I sent my closing documents with the money for the contract on 10/11/22.  I called the Title Company (Mason/Cammy), to confirm they received the documents and money in which they did.  Does it sound that I am waiting for the seller to return their documents?  How long do I need to wait before I should be concerned?
> 
> Thanks for any input.  This is my first ever contract (got through ROFR the first time!) so I am just excited.


In a similar position. Most sellers have 2 weeks to return docs. The absolute last day for closing on both of my contracts are 65 days out.

Mason will reach out to the sellers to provide a gentle nudge if they start pushing the deadline. Check your contract to see when the closing date is (it can always be moved up or down, but only with agreement from the buyer and seller).


----------



## Stargazer65

Grifters40 said:


> I sent my closing documents with the money for the contract on 10/11/22.  I called the Title Company (Mason/Cammy), to confirm they received the documents and money in which they did.  Does it sound that I am waiting for the seller to return their documents?  How long do I need to wait before I should be concerned?
> 
> Thanks for any input.  This is my first ever contract (got through ROFR the first time!) so I am just excited.


If you don't see it on your closing documents, ask Cammy what the closing deadline is for the contract.  It's hit or miss on whether the sellers are quick or slow to return the documents.  You can ask for updates and have Mason poke the sellers if you don't hear anything after about two weeks or so. 

I had to wait over 6 weeks for closing on my last contract.  That's how long it took for the seller to return documents, they actually went 5 days past the deadline to return documents but since they were in contact with the broker and title company and they made apologies and promises to me, I didn't pull out of the contract.


----------



## Disdreaming479

Disdreaming479 said:


> Home Resort: SSR 150
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 8/9/22
> Offer accepted: 8/10
> Sent to ROFR: 8/13
> Passed ROFR: 9/5
> Closing docs received: 9/12
> Closing docs returned: 9/12 buyer
> Closing docs returned: 9/13 seller
> Closing: 9/16
> Deed recorded: 9/16
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 10/20
> Points in account: 10/21
> 
> Days Total: 70
> 
> Home Resort: SSR 250
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 8/12
> Offer accepted: 8/12
> Sent to ROFR: 8/13
> Passed ROFR: 9/5
> Closing docs received: 9/12
> Closing docs returned: 9/12 buyer
> Closing docs returned: 10/3
> Closing: 10/5
> Deed recorded: 10/6
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:





Disdreaming479 said:


> Days Total:


Update: logged in this morning and welcome page actually had zeros above the UY, unlike yesterday when nothing showed except my name. Availability tool would not work yesterday but today it was actually working so there is some lag time there I guess. 
Used the chat feature to request points to book a trip I’m excited to take. MS replied it’s taking 6-8 weeks but they would send a request and check back in an hour. Now it’s only 20 minutes later and I have points! 
Still waiting for the 250 contract to load, but now I can schedule the June trip. Very happy with how fast the communication is with the chat feature.


----------



## Sandisw

bakerr6 said:


> In a similar position. Most sellers have 2 weeks to return docs. The absolute last day for closing on both of my contracts are 65 days out.
> 
> Mason will reach out to the sellers to provide a gentle nudge if they start pushing the deadline. Check your contract to see when the closing date is (it can always be moved up or down, but only with agreement from the buyer and seller).



Just to clarify, sellers have until closing to return them. There is no time limit.  

However, if a contract doesn’t close on time, the buyer can cancel and get money back. 

So, it really depends on closing date of contract to know how long you must wait.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Our process is finally complete!

Home Resort: Copper Creek
Broker: DVC Store
Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy)
Offer made: 8/15
Offer accepted: 8/17
Sent to ROFR: 8/17
Passed ROFR: 9/5 (20 days)
Closing docs received (buyer): 9/12
Closing docs returned (buyer): 9/12
Closing docs returned (seller): 9/21
Closing: 9/26
Deed recorded: 9/27
Contract Showing on Membership. (new member): 10/18
Points in account: 10/21
Days Total: 68


----------



## Stargazer65

hereforthechurros said:


> Contract Showing on Membership. (new member): 10/18
> Points in account: 10/21


Did you call or chat to get your points loaded, or did they just show up on their own?

Edit:  Oh, never mind I just caught up on reading your posts on the thread lol. I see you were talking to MS.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Stargazer65 said:


> Did you call or chat to get your points loaded, or did they just show up on their own?
> 
> Edit:  Oh, never mind I just caught up on reading your posts on the thread lol. I see you were talking to MS.


I called in. As long as you’ve received your welcome email they can load the points it seems.


----------



## Stargazer65

hereforthechurros said:


> I called in. As long as you’ve received your welcome email they can load the points it seems.


Yeah, I think I'll call next week. I want the points loaded before November.


----------



## DonMacGregor

bakerr6 said:


> Check your contract to see when the closing date is (it can always be moved up or down, but only with agreement from the buyer and seller).


I've never been contacted about moving a closing date up once all docs have been returned by all parties. They just go ahead and close it.


----------



## theww228

Day 36 of waiting for ROFR, ugh!


----------



## KimMcGowan

theww228 said:


> Day 36 of waiting for ROFR, ugh!


I am ((almost) right there with you - day 32 for us.


----------



## Cheetara03

KimMcGowan said:


> I am ((almost) right there with you - day 32 for us.


I thought Disney only had 30 days to respond to ROFR? Does that mean the forfeit their right?


----------



## DonMacGregor

*UPDATE 3:*

Home Resort: BRV
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy Smith)
Offer made: 9/3
Offer accepted: 9/3
Sent to ROFR: 9/3
Passed ROFR: 9/19 (16 days)
Closing docs received (buyer): 9/20
Closing docs returned (buyer): 9/20 (17 days)
Funds sent: 9/20
Closing docs returned (seller): 9/26 (received late due to Hurricane Ian)
Contract Closed: 10/4
Deed recorded: 10/4
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 10/22
Points in account:

Days Total: 50

Will check today or tomorrow about loading points.


----------



## Sunnyore

DonMacGregor said:


> *UPDATE 3:*
> 
> Home Resort: BRV
> Broker: www.**********.com
> Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy Smith)
> Offer made: 9/3
> Offer accepted: 9/3
> Sent to ROFR: 9/3
> Passed ROFR: 9/19 (16 days)
> Closing docs received (buyer): 9/20
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 9/20 (17 days)
> Funds sent: 9/20
> Closing docs returned (seller): 9/26 (received late due to Hurricane Ian)
> Contract Closed: 10/4
> Deed recorded: 10/4
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 10/22
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total: 50
> 
> Will check today or tomorrow about loading points.


Yay glad to see some that are more “on schedule” with the avg 18 days. Some of the contract showing timeline were over 3 weeks and that was making me worried. My deed record date is 10/6 so hopefully a few more days for me.


----------



## Stargazer65

Cheetara03 said:


> I thought Disney only had 30 days to respond to ROFR? Does that mean the forfeit their right?


Nope, they have to be given at least 30 days. They can take longer, there really isn't a time limit for them.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Sunnyore said:


> Yay glad to see some that are more “on schedule” with the avg 18 days. Some of the contract showing timeline were over 3 weeks and that was making me worried. My deed record date is 10/6 so hopefully a few more days for me.


18 days, just like my last one in July.


----------



## Sunnyore

Sometimes I feel it helps contracts move along when you comment on the threads. I checked this morning and it wasn’t there and few hours later it popped up! 

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason (not Cammy)
Offer made: 9/5/22
Offer accepted: 9/5/22
Sent to ROFR: 9/6/22
Passed ROFR: 9/21/22
Closing docs received: 9/27/22
Closing docs returned: 9/27/22
Closing: 10/5/22
Deed recorded: 10/6/22
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/22/22
Points in account:

Days total so far - 47.. I’ll probably give it a day or so before calling in for points.


----------



## CarolynFH

Cheetara03 said:


> I thought Disney only had 30 days to respond to ROFR? Does that mean the forfeit their right?


They actually have until closing date, no matter when that is. 30 days is the minimum amount of time that has to be allowed in the sales contract.


----------



## Cheetara03

Sunnyore said:


> Sometimes I feel it helps contracts move along when you comment on the threads. I checked this morning and it wasn’t there and few hours later it popped up!
> 
> Home Resort: BCV
> Broker: www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason (not Cammy)
> Offer made: 9/5/22
> Offer accepted: 9/5/22
> Sent to ROFR: 9/6/22
> Passed ROFR: 9/21/22
> Closing docs received: 9/27/22
> Closing docs returned: 9/27/22
> Closing: 10/5/22
> Deed recorded: 10/6/22
> Contract Showing on Membership: 10/22/22
> Points in account:
> 
> Days total so far - 47.. I’ll probably give it a day or so before calling in for points.


Can I please ask the details of your BCV? I have one too and it’s pending with ROFR and it looks like yours went so smoothly!


----------



## Sunnyore

Cheetara03 said:


> Can I please ask the details of your BCV? I have one too and it’s pending with ROFR and it looks like yours went so smoothly!


Oh I certainly didn’t get a “deal” but I got exactly what I wanted. I initially bid lower but seller held at full price. I’m going to rent out my banked points so it’ll be closer to what I was willing to pay. It’s posted in the ROFR thread as well but it’s 70pts @ $183 with 70 pts banked into 2022. Seller paid 2022 MF. My normalized price is $174.


----------



## Cheetara03

Sunnyore said:


> Oh I certainly didn’t get a “deal” but I got exactly what I wanted. I initially bid lower but seller held at full price. I’m going to rent out my banked points so it’ll be closer to what I was willing to pay. It’s posted in the ROFR thread as well but it’s 70pts @ $183 with 70 pts banked into 2022. Seller paid 2022 MF. My normalized price is $174.


That’s a great plan! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## PoptartsAndMickey

PoptartsAndMickey said:


> Home Resort: Vero Beach
> Broker:
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 8/25/12
> Offer accepted: 8/26/22
> Sent to ROFR: 8/30/22
> Passed ROFR: 9/15/22
> Closing docs received: 9/19/22
> Closing docs returned: 9/20/22
> Closing: 9/27/22
> Deed recorded: 9/27/22 (***for any VB folks. Don't be goofy like me and continuously check the orange county comptroller.. it won't be there! )
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 10/17/22
> Points in account: 10/23/22
> 
> Days Total: 59 Days (FINISHED!)
> 
> &
> 
> Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
> Broker:
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 9/8/22
> Offer accepted: 9/8/22
> Sent to ROFR: 9/9/22
> Passed ROFR: 9/27/22
> Closing docs received: 9/27/22
> Closing docs returned: 9/28/22
> Closing: 10/7/22
> Deed recorded: 10/7/22
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:






I'm so close I can taste the mickwy waffle! Cmon Disney!


----------



## DonMacGregor

*FINAL UPDATE:*

Home Resort: BRV
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy Smith)
Offer made: 9/3
Offer accepted: 9/3
Sent to ROFR: 9/3
Passed ROFR: 9/19 (16 days)
Closing docs received (buyer): 9/20
Closing docs returned (buyer): 9/20 (17 days)
Funds sent: 9/20
Closing docs returned (seller): 9/26 (received late due to Hurricane Ian)
Contract Closed: 10/4
Deed recorded: 10/4
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 10/22
Points in account: 10/23

Days Total: 51

Points loaded this morning via chat, 10 minutes.


----------



## Scrub0bk

DonMacGregor said:


> *FINAL UPDATE:*
> 
> 
> Points loaded this morning via chat, 10 minutes.


did you just use the chat on the right hand side of the DVC page? i tried that and they wanted to put me through the phone after automated messages. got my membership on Saturday so wanted to get points loaded before 10/31


----------



## Stargazer65

Nothing since last Monday (contracted was loaded a week ago). Waiting on the points.

Home Resort: BRV
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/28
Offer accepted: 6/28
Sent to ROFR: 6/30
Passed ROFR: 8/2
Closing docs received: 8/3
Closing docs returned (buyer): 8/8
Closing docs returned (seller): 9/19
Closing: 9/21
Deed recorded: 9/26
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 10/17
Points in account:

Days Total (so far): 120


----------



## DonMacGregor

Scrub0bk said:


> did you just use the chat on the right hand side of the DVC page? i tried that and they wanted to put me through the phone after automated messages. got my membership on Saturday so wanted to get points loaded before 10/31


Yup. Always use chat. Haven't called them in probably a year or so.


----------



## Scrub0bk

I chatted with them and they loaded my points in about 15 mins. very nice


----------



## RNstitches

Final Update:

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 8/13
Offer accepted: 8/13
Sent to ROFR: 8/14
Passed ROFR: 9/5 (22 days)
Closing docs received: 9/9 (26 days)
Closing docs returned (buyer): 9/9
Closing: 9/23 (40 days)
Deed recorded: 9/26 (43 days)
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 10/17 (64 days)
Points in account: 10/24 via chat (71 days)

Days Total: 71


----------



## LadybugsMum

Just over here waiting for my international sellers to return their documents. Good thing I don't need to points until Decemberish.


----------



## Grifters40

LadybugsMum said:


> Just over here waiting for my international sellers to return their documents. Good thing I don't need to points until Decemberish.


How long have you been waiting for them to return documents?  I have been waiting for my sellers to return documents for about 2 weeks.


----------



## Stargazer65

Okay, I decided after lunch that 120 days was long enough.  I called MS and had them load my points:

Home Resort: BRV
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/28
Offer accepted: 6/28
Sent to ROFR: 6/30
Passed ROFR: 8/2
Closing docs received: 8/3
Closing docs returned (buyer): 8/8
Closing docs returned (seller): 9/19
Closing: 9/21
Deed recorded: 9/26
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 10/17
Points in account: 10/24
Days Total: 120

Last update, everything complete, and all in the short span of 4 months.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Grifters40 said:


> How long have you been waiting for them to return documents?  I have been waiting for my sellers to return documents for about 2 weeks.


It's been 11 days; so not long in the grand scheme of things. The sellers are in England somewhere and they probably had to go to London to get the documents notarized unless that something that can be done closer to home.


----------



## TheSkis

Home Resort: Beach Club Villas
Broker: https://www.****************.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 9/26
Offer accepted: 9/27
Sent to ROFR: 9/27
Passed ROFR: 10/13
Closing docs received:10/18
Closing docs returned:10/18
Closing:10/24
Deed recorded: 10/25
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total: 29 days and counting


----------



## Stargazer65

TheSkis said:


> Days Total: 29 days and counting


I'm flabbergasted lol...happy for you...but after my 4 month ordeal, stuff like this just astounds me. Less than 1 month from offer made to deed recorded, that's phenomenal.


----------



## Ad12345

Are there any tips to speeding this up?


----------



## DonMacGregor

Stargazer65 said:


> I'm flabbergasted lol...happy for you...but after my 4 month ordeal, stuff like this just astounds me. Less than 1 month from offer made to deed recorded, that's phenomenal.


+/- 30 days is about usual for getting to the end of ROFR and buyer docs returned. It's after that that things tend to slow WAY down with seller delays, and waiting for points to load. If you can get seller docs back in short order, then 30-32 days is about right. My last one was 31 days to closing, and that included an "extra" weekend due to the way the calendar worked out. The one before that took 36 days to close, but inconveniently straddled both the Memorial Day and 4th of July holidays. I have bad holiday timing.


----------



## TheSkis

Stargazer65 said:


> I'm flabbergasted lol...happy for you...but after my 4 month ordeal, stuff like this just astounds me. Less than 1 month from offer made to deed recorded, that's phenomenal.


It has gone way too smooth.  hoping nothing jinx’s it. It must be first time buyer luck


----------



## bakerr6

Ad12345 said:


> Are there any tips to speeding this up?


My tip would be to use Mason title. 

I'm currently using First American and the sellers are either slow on returning the docs or haven't received them yet. We are only 10 days in from ROFR so I think the current timeline is typical for them, but we are getting anxious as we want to use the points for a trip next March


----------



## DonMacGregor

bakerr6 said:


> My tip would be to use Mason title.
> 
> I'm currently using First American and the sellers are either slow on returning the docs or haven't received them yet. We are only 10 days in from ROFR so I think the current timeline is typical for them, but we are getting anxious as we want to use the points for a trip next March


The title company can make a huge difference. I'll only use Mason, and will pay extra if necessary to get them on the sale. Sellers returning docs is always the biggest X-Factor for me. Availability and access to a notary, getting all contract owners together to sign, etc. seems to cause the biggest delays.


----------



## arich35

If you are working with Magic Title Company and waiting on things, email them. Every time I email them about something they email back and said it was just done. I emailed them 20 min ago asking if we would hear when the deed was recorded and just now they said it was just recorded (6 days). On the 18th I was told we would be closing the next day, I waited until about 2:30 and emailed them on the 19th asking if the closing was still happening, 9 min later they emailed back saying they just closed it 20 min ago.


----------



## Shelle88

We're 15 days passed ROFR and using Mason. Sellers still haven't returned their docs.


----------



## Sunnyore

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason (not Cammy)
Offer made: 9/5/22
Offer accepted: 9/5/22
Sent to ROFR: 9/6/22
Passed ROFR: 9/21/22
Closing docs received: 9/27/22
Closing docs returned: 9/27/22
Closing: 10/5/22
Deed recorded: 10/6/22
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/22/22
Points in account: 10/25/22 (called in to MS)

Total days: 50 days

7th contract completed. Time to start buying gift cards to pay all these extra MFs I picked up this year


----------



## Laurawill

Final update!
Home Resort: BLT
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/2/2022
Offer accepted: 8/2/2022
Sent to ROFR: 8/4/2022
Passed ROFR: 8/31/2022
Closing docs received: 9/3/2022
Closing docs returned: 9/7/2022 (all parties and funds received this date)
Closing: 9/15/2022
Deed recorded: 9/20/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):10/19/2022 (emails at 10:45 and 12:45 PDT)
Points in account: 10/26/2022 (No extra prodding) 
Days Total: 83


----------



## Joel22

I chased DVD as my contract was recorded a while ago now (Oct 7th). They said they received the documents from the title company however on Oct 11th. I thought they received them from the Orange County Controller, so would have had them on the 7th, not the 11th?


----------



## PoptartsAndMickey

Joel22 said:


> I chased DVD as my contract was recorded a while ago now (Oct 7th). They said they received the documents from the title company however on Oct 11th. I thought they received them from the Orange County Controller, so would have had them on the 7th, not the 11th?


Did they give you an ETA? Mine was the 7th!


----------



## Joel22

PoptartsAndMickey said:


> Did they give you an ETA? Mine was the 7th!


Nope, literally said "a few weeks"


----------



## Sandisw

Joel22 said:


> I chased DVD as my contract was recorded a while ago now (Oct 7th). They said they received the documents from the title company however on Oct 11th. I thought they received them from the Orange County Controller, so would have had them on the 7th, not the 11th?



Comptroller only records. The title company is who notifies MA that a sale has happened. 

So it’ sounds like your click for the transfer with them starts the 11th.


----------



## Curiousporpoise

Home Resort: Aulani
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: Hayes Title
Offer made: 7/23/2022
Offer accepted: 7/23/2022
Sent to ROFR: 7/25/2022
Passed ROFR: 8/17/2022
Closing docs received: 9/13/2022 (changed title companies)
Closing docs returned: 9/13/2022 
Closing: 9/30/2022
Deed recorded: 10/3/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):10/26/2022 
Points in account: 10/26/2022 (Called to make a reservation and the CM called Membership Services to add points)
Days Total: 95


----------



## KansasCityMickey

General question from a first time buyer: is there an actual benefit to withholding final payment until sellers return closing docs?


----------



## LadybugsMum

KansasCityMickey said:


> General question from a first time buyer: is there an actual benefit to withholding final payment until sellers return closing docs?


It can help speed up some sellers if they know they are the cause of any hold up. Also, I don't do it just in case the sellers miss the closing date and I need to back out of the sale. That way I have only sent in the deposit and not all of the money.


----------



## leecrouse

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow (Cammy)
Offer made: 8/21/2022
Offer accepted: 8/23/2022
Sent to ROFR: 8/25/2022
Passed ROFR: 9/19/2022
Closing docs received: 9/20/2022
Closing docs returned (buyer): 9/21/2022
Closing docs returned (seller): ???? (Had to wait for notary appointment in Japan on 10/18/2022)
Funds sent: 9/21/2022
Closing: 10/28/2022
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## LadybugsMum

Sellers sent in their docs from overseas and I’ve set up the wire transfer. 

Home Resort: VGF
Broker: https://www.*************.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 9/20
Offer accepted: 9/20
Sent to ROFR: 9/21
Passed ROFR: 10/8
Closing docs received: 10/13
Closing docs returned (buyer): 10/14
Closing docs returned (seller): 10/28
Closing funds sent: 10/28
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total: 39 so far


----------



## bakerr6

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: First American (Lucy Ochoa)
Offer made: 9/27/2022
Offer accepted: 9/27/2022
Sent to ROFR: 9/28/2022
Passed ROFR: 10/13/2022
Closing docs received: 10/17/2022
Closing docs returned: 10/17/2022 (buyer, 10/27/2022 seller)
Closing: 10/27/2022
Deed recorded: 10/28/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account: 
Days Total: 30

We've been pleased with both places so far.  We are still waiting on docs for another contract.


----------



## Disdreaming479

Disdreaming479 said:


> Home Resort: SSR 150
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 8/9/22
> Offer accepted: 8/10
> Sent to ROFR: 8/13
> Passed ROFR: 9/5
> Closing docs received: 9/12
> Closing docs returned: 9/12 buyer
> Closing docs returned: 9/13 seller
> Closing: 9/16
> Deed recorded: 9/16
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 10/19
> Points in account: 10/21
> 
> Days Total: 70
> 
> Home Resort: SSR 250
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 8/12
> Offer accepted: 8/12
> Sent to ROFR: 8/13
> Passed ROFR: 9/5
> Closing docs received: 9/12
> Closing docs returned: 9/12 buyer
> Closing docs returned: 10/3
> Closing: 10/5
> Deed recorded: 10/6
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 10/28
> Points in account: 10/28
> 
> Days Total: 78


70 & 78 days from start of rofr to points loaded


----------



## leecrouse

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow (Cammy)
Offer made: 8/21/2022
Offer accepted: 8/23/2022
Sent to ROFR: 8/25/2022
Passed ROFR: 9/19/2022
Closing docs received: 9/20/2022
Closing docs returned (buyer): 9/21/2022
Closing docs returned (seller): ???? (Had to wait for notary appointment in Japan on 10/18/2022)
Funds sent: 9/21/2022
Closing: 10/28/2022
Deed recorded: 10/31/2022
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## jessica9785

5 days since we passed ROFR and still haven’t received closing docs from First American . Our last contract went so quickly with Magic Vacation Title it’s making it harder to be patient with this Title company.


----------



## bakerr6

jessica9785 said:


> 5 days since we passed ROFR and still haven’t received closing docs from First American . Our last contract went so quickly with Magic Vacation Title it’s making it harder to be patient with this Title company.


If anyone uses first american title,  request Lucy Ochoa. She's been extremely quick to get everything handled on both our contracts.


----------



## KansasCityMickey

Home Resort: VGF
Broker:The Timeshare Store Inc
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 10/3
Offer accepted: 10/3
Sent to ROFR: 10/3
Passed ROFR: 10/26
Closing docs received: 10/27
Closing docs returned (buyer): 10/27
Closing docs returned (seller): 10/31
Closing funds sent: 10/31
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total: 28 so far


----------



## KPeterso

Suppose I should add mine in. It is for a delayed closing. Should now be able to close.

Home Resort: AKV
Broker:  https://*******.com/
Title Company: TRCS, In
Offer made: 4/8
Offer accepted: 4/11
Sent to ROFR: 4/13
Passed ROFR: 5/5
_Wait for the Delayed Closing Date of at least 10/31_
Closing docs received: 10/20
Closing docs returned (buyer): 10/21 (had to resend 10/24 as did not open for the closing company)
Closing docs returned (seller):
Closing funds sent: 10/28
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:


----------



## christophles

Final stats...I let things happen naturally on this contract after closing to see how long it took to add the contract and then to add the points.

Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 07/28/2022
Offer accepted: 07/29/2022 (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 08/01/2022 (3 days)
Passed ROFR: 09/21/2022 (51 days)
Closing docs received: 09/21/2022 (0 days)
Closing docs returned (buyer): 09/21/2022 (0 days)
Closing docs returned (seller): Unknown
Closing: 10/07/2022 (16 days)
Deed recorded: 10/07/2022 (0 days)
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 10/23/2022 (16 days)
Points in account: 11/01/2022 (9 days)

Days Total: 96 days


----------



## PoptartsAndMickey

christophles said:


> Deed recorded: 10/07/2022 (0 days)
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 10/23/2022 (16 days)
> Points in account: 11/01/2022 (9 days)
> 
> Days Total: 96 days


I'm trying not to be jealous. Closed on the same day and so far nothing.


----------



## Lorana

Home Resort:  Animal Kingdom Lodge
Broker:  **********.com
Title Company:  TRCS, Inc
Offer made:  7/29/2022
Offer accepted: 8/1/2022 (3 days)
Sent to ROFR:  8/2/2022 (1 days)
Passed ROFR:  8/30/2022  (28 days)
Closing docs received: 9/23/2022  (24 days)
Closing docs returned:  9/23/2022  (0 days)
Seller closing docs returned: 9/28/2022  (5 days)
Closing: 10/5/2022  (7 days - received notice of closing 2 days after deed recorded)
Deed recorded:  10/3/2022  (0 days)
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):  10/17/2022  (12 days)
Points in account:  10/30/2022  (13 days)

Days Total: 94 days
Offer Made to Passed ROFR:  33 days
Passed ROFR to Closing: 36 days
Closing to Points in Account: 25 days


----------



## Lorana

Home Resort:  Copper Creek Villas (CCV)
Broker:  dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company:  Magic Vacation Title
Offer made:  8/22/2022
Offer accepted: 8/23/2022 (1 days)
Sent to ROFR:  8/27/2022 (4 days)
Passed ROFR:  9/13/2022  (17 days)
Closing docs received: 10/9/2022  (24 days)
Closing docs returned:  10/9/2022  (0 days)
Seller closing docs returned: ??
Closing: 10/11/2022  (2 days)
Deed recorded:  10/13/2022  (2 days)
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):  11/2/2022  (20 days)
Points in account:

Days Total: 72 days and counting
Offer Made to Passed ROFR:  22 days
Passed ROFR to Closing: 28 days
Closing to Points in Account: 22 days


----------



## LadybugsMum

Closing and deed recording has happened. Now just waiting on MA for the next few weeks.

Home Resort: VGF
Broker: https://www.*************.com/
Title Company: Mason (Angelo)
Offer made: 9/20
Offer accepted: 9/20
Sent to ROFR: 9/21
Passed ROFR: 10/8
Closing docs received: 10/13
Closing docs returned (buyer): 10/14
Closing docs returned (seller): 10/28
Closing funds sent: 10/28
Closing: 11/2
Deed recorded: 11/3
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total: 45 so far


----------



## hawkfin101

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: Fidelity (Shawn)
Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
Offer made: 9/29
Offer accepted: 9/29
Sent to ROFR: 9/30
Passed ROFR: 10/26
Closing docs received: 10/26
Closing docs returned (buyer): 10/26 (after hours)
Closing docs returned (seller): 10/31
Closing funds sent: 10/31 (after hours)
Closing: 11/1
Deed recorded: 11/2
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total: 36


----------



## jessica9785

bakerr6 said:


> If anyone uses first american title,  request Lucy Ochoa. She's been extremely quick to get everything handled on both our contracts.


Still waiting  9 days since passing ROFR (7 business days). Any insight on why it would take so long to send us buyers our docs?


----------



## jessica9785

Lorana said:


> Home Resort:  Copper Creek Villas (CCV)
> Broker:  dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company:  Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made:  8/22/2022
> Offer accepted: 8/23/2022 (1 days)
> Sent to ROFR:  8/27/2022 (4 days)
> Passed ROFR:  9/13/2022  (17 days)
> Closing docs received: 10/9/2022  (24 days)
> Closing docs returned:  10/9/2022  (0 days)
> Seller closing docs returned: ??
> Closing: 10/11/2022  (2 days)
> Deed recorded:  10/13/2022  (2 days)
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):  11/2/2022  (20 days)
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total: 72 days and counting
> Offer Mode to Passed ROFR:  22 days
> Passed ROFR to Closing: 28 days
> Closing to Points in Account: 22 days


Do you have any idea why it took 24 days to receive your docs?


----------



## Junebug2

Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
Broker: http://www.DVCresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 06/08/2022
Offer accepted: 06/08/2022
Sent to ROFR: 06/10/2022
Passed ROFR: 07/07/2022** (29 days)
(We were notified on 07/05/2022 that the sellers had an undisclosed upcoming trip so the closing date had to be changed and the contract could not close until October). 
Closing docs received: 08/19/2022
Closing docs returned (buyer): 09/26/2022 
Closing docs returned (seller): Unknown
Funds sent: 10/03/2022 (we waited, as we didn’t want to wire funds during the hurricane)
Closing: 10/07/2022
Deed recorded: 10/13/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

This is our first DVC purchase. I wasn’t sure if I should bother posting the info above, because we had a delayed closing. This is also an international seller. We weren’t in a rush to return our paperwork immediately because we couldn’t close until mid October anyway.

Today is day 148! Hoping for those two emails to come soon… I really want to book a January trip, but I realize that’s likely impossible. A girl can dream!


----------



## KPeterso

KPeterso said:


> Suppose I should add mine in. It is for a delayed closing. Should now be able to close.
> 
> Home Resort: AKV
> Broker:  https://*******.com/
> Title Company: TRCS, In
> Offer made: 4/8
> Offer accepted: 4/11
> Sent to ROFR: 4/13
> Passed ROFR: 5/5
> _Wait for the Delayed Closing Date of at least 10/31_
> Closing docs received: 10/20
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 10/21 (had to resend 10/24 as did not open for the closing company)
> Closing docs returned (seller):
> Closing funds sent: 10/28
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:



Home Resort: AKV
Broker:  https://*******.com/
Title Company: TRCS, In
Offer made: 4/8
Offer accepted: 4/11
Sent to ROFR: 4/13
Passed ROFR: 5/5
_Wait for the Delayed Closing Date of at least 10/31_
Closing docs received: 10/20
Closing docs returned (buyer): 10/21 (had to resend 10/24 as did not open for the closing company)
Closing docs returned (seller):
Closing funds sent: 10/28
Closing: ?
Deed recorded: 11/1
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

So, I have not been notified that my contract closed or that the deed was recorded, but when I checked the comptroller site, it shows as recorded as of 11/1, so I guess it did close on 10/31 as expected. Will add that info if I get it. I am not in a rush for the points for 2023 so I will just let the contract take its time loading to my member ID.


----------



## bakerr6

jessica9785 said:


> Still waiting  9 days since passing ROFR (7 business days). Any insight on why it would take so long to send us buyers our docs?


I've contacted First American and they've sent the documents fairly quickly. I may have been more of a pest than others though lol.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Why am I checking my account only 1 day after deed recording??


----------



## bakerr6

LadybugsMum said:


> Why am I checking my account only 1 day after deed recording??


I've been doing the same. Just received an email today that the last contract will be recorded for us today as well. Here's to the waiting game.


----------



## nbpa1234

Hey everyone.  Maybe someone can help me or let me know if they have heard of this issue going on.  I don’t know what else to do. New contract 50 point BWV.  I already had an exciting 50 points with same use year  and resort.  Closed on September 22nd.  Account added to my existing account on October 24th.  Points have NOT been added however.  Have called several times to see if they can push points through ( this worked on last contract). I have been told for last 2 weeks that there is a IT issue with account and they’re looking into it but can’t add points because of it.  Called yesterday, 1 1/2 hours on phone and same issue.  Tells me can’t rush computer issues the computer will do what it wants …. I’m like it shouldn’t take 2weeks for a IT issue to be fixed.  She said it is happening with other accounts as well.  What does everything think of this?  I am already paying Monera for financing and going on second payment and still haven’t received points on account.  This did not happen with last contract which I did less than a year ago.  Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Sandisw

nbpa1234 said:


> Hey everyone.  Maybe someone can help me or let me know if they have heard of this issue going on.  I don’t know what else to do. New contract 50 point BWV.  I already had an exciting 50 points with same use year  and resort.  Closed on September 22nd.  Account added to my existing account on October 24th.  Points have NOT been added however.  Have called several times to see if they can push points through ( this worked on last contract). I have been told for last 2 weeks that there is a IT issue with account and they’re looking into it but can’t add points because of it.  Called yesterday, 1 1/2 hours on phone and same issue.  Tells me can’t rush computer issues the computer will do what it wants …. I’m like it shouldn’t take 2weeks for a IT issue to be fixed.  She said it is happening with other accounts as well.  What does everything think of this?  I am already paying Monera for financing and going on second payment and still haven’t received points on account.  This did not happen with last contract which I did less than a year ago.  Thanks for any advice.



Unfortunately, the points can take awhile to load and if DVC is having issues with the account, that adds to the time.   Unfortunately, there is nothing you can do at this point other than email them (use link in your account) to tell them how disappointed you are and that it needs to be fixed asap.  Frontline CM's can only do so much but sometimes emails can make it to other people and get things resolved faster.


----------



## wings91

Home Resort: BLT
Broker:
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 08/30
Offer accepted: 08/31
Sent to ROFR: 09/01
Passed ROFR: 09/15
Closing docs received: 09/16
Closing docs returned: 09/18
Closing funds received: 09/19
Closing: 10/11
Deed recorded: 10/12
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 10/28
Points in account: 11/5

Days Total: 67


----------



## Shelle88

Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 09/12
Offer accepted: 09/12
Sent to ROFR: 09/20
Passed ROFR: 10/10
Closing docs received: 10/11
Closing docs returned(buyer): 10/12
Closing funds sent: 10/18
Closing docs returned(seller): 11/02
Closing: 11/03
Deed recorded: 11/04
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Lorana

jessica9785 said:


> Do you have any idea why it took 24 days to receive your docs?


No, but it was really frustrating.  They claimed waiting for estoppel from Disney but I’ve always gotten closing docs within a few days from Mason. I have like 24 resale contracts and *** has always taken forever to get docs to me. Mason has always been super fast.


----------



## twentyfourfeet

Home Resort: Poly
Broker:  https://*******.com/
Title Company: Duncan Title
Offer made: 9/1
Offer accepted: 9/1
Sent to ROFR: 9/5
Passed ROFR: 9/26
Closing docs received (buyer): 10/6
Closing docs returned (buyer): 10/8, acknowledged at title 10/11
Closing docs returned (buyer 2nd time): sent priority 10/12, rec’d 10/14, acknowledged by title 10/17
Closing docs returned (seller): ?
Closing: ?
Deed recorded: 10/21
Contract Showing on Membership. (new member):
Points in account:
Days Total:



Long time lurker, first time caller! 
I am checking my email like crazy, will the email come from Disney Vacation club?

Want home resort priority at AK, so already ready for my next contract!  Did not want to mess with getting ROFR'd, so went with Poly for my first contract!


----------



## Sandisw

Just a gentle reminder that the boards rules require a link be posted for the brokers. 

If you include just the name, you risk having the post deleted and have to do it all again. 

Thank you.


----------



## TwoHeartsBeat

Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
Broker: https://*************.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 10/7
Offer accepted: 10/8
Sent to ROFR: 10/9
Passed ROFR: 11/3
Closing docs received: 11/7
Closing docs returned (buyer): 11/9
Closing funds sent: 11/9
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## LadybugsMum

I'm at the checking my account 4-6x a day stage even though it's only been 1 week since the deed was recorded. Sigh.


----------



## bakerr6

LadybugsMum said:


> I'm at the checking my account 4-6x a day stage even though it's only been 1 week since the deed was recorded. Sigh.


We are at day 14 for our latest purchase (and doing the same). Our first one took 32 days, so hopefully this one is shorter (first purchased during covid).


----------



## arich35

Waiting after the deed has been recorded might be the worst. Been 16 days


----------



## PowerGuru

Deed recorded on 10-19 for BLT. The new contract is still not showing up under profile> contracts. 22 days.


----------



## Lorana

And done!

Home Resort: Copper Creek Villas (CCV)
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/22/2022
Offer accepted: 8/23/2022 (1 days)
Sent to ROFR: 8/27/2022 (4 days)
Passed ROFR: 9/13/2022 (17 days)
Closing docs received: 10/9/2022 (24 days)
Closing docs returned: 10/9/2022 (0 days)
Seller closing docs returned: ??
Closing: 10/11/2022 (2 days)
Deed recorded: 10/13/2022 (2 days)
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 11/2/2022 (20 days)
Points in account:  11/11/2022 (9 days)

Days Total: 81 days
Offer Made to Passed ROFR: 22 days
Passed ROFR to Closing: 28 days
Closing to Points in Account: 31 days


----------



## PowerGuru

PowerGuru said:


> Deed recorded on 10-19 for BLT. The new contract is still not showing up under profile> contracts. 22 days.


Finally, the contract is showing up but no points yet.


----------



## arich35

I assume there is nobody to contact to speed up getting your DVC info after the deed is recorded?


----------



## earfulofmagic

Here we go again 

Home Resort: BCV 
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com 
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: Oct 14
Offer accepted: Oct 14
Sent to ROFR: Oct 19
Passed ROFR: Nov 9
Closing docs received: Nov 9 
Closing docs returned: Nov 9 (buyer), Nov 14 (seller)
Closing: Nov 17
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 
Points in account:
*
Days Total: 
Offer Made to Passed ROFR: *26 days
*Passed ROFR to Closing: *8 days
*Closing to Points in Account: *


----------



## TwoHeartsBeat

Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
Broker: https://*************.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 10/7
Offer accepted: 10/8
Sent to ROFR: 10/9
Passed ROFR: 11/3
Closing docs received: 11/7
Closing docs returned (buyer): 11/9 
Closing funds sent: 11/9 
Closing: 11/14
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## arich35

Got our contract showing as new members finally! I called today just to see if they would load the points and they said to check back Friday, do most people have luck getting them to be loaded sooner?


----------



## Curiousporpoise

arich35 said:


> Got our contract showing as new members finally! I called today just to see if they would load the points and they said to check back Friday, do most people have luck getting them to be loaded sooner?


Yes, I called the day I received my membership login and asked to book my first trip. The CM was so nice and found me in the system, then said your dates are available, but your points aren’t showing, let me fix that! She put me on a 2 minute hold,  said everything is loaded now and then booked my trip!


----------



## arich35

Curiousporpoise said:


> Yes, I called the day I received my membership login and asked to book my first trip. The CM was so nice and found me in the system, then said your dates are available, but your points aren’t showing, let me fix that! She put me on a 2 minute hold,  said everything is loaded now and then booked my trip!


Man I pretty much tried the same thing and she put in some kind of request for info the guy said to check back Friday


----------



## LadybugsMum

arich35 said:


> Got our contract showing as new members finally! I called today just to see if they would load the points and they said to check back Friday, do most people have luck getting them to be loaded sooner?



Usually, you need to wait 24 hours before calling MS to have points loaded. Also, it can take several calls to MS to get them loaded as some CMs will tell you that they can't do it. Just hang up and try again later with a different CM. 

How long did it take from deed recording to getting the account?


----------



## PowerGuru

PowerGuru said:


> Finally, the contract is showing up but no points yet.


Got the points loaded last night.
For BLT  
Deed recorded on 10/19
Contract showed up on my existing account on 11/12
Points loaded to contract on 11/13


----------



## arich35

LadybugsMum said:


> Usually, you need to wait 24 hours before calling MS to have points loaded. Also, it can take several calls to MS to get them loaded as some CMs will tell you that they can't do it. Just hang up and try again later with a different CM.
> 
> How long did it take from deed recording to getting the account?


Are there any magic words to use? Tried to say we are wanting to book our wedding anniversary trip in May (which is true) but didn't work. Will try again tomorrow or Wednesday

We closed on October 19th and deed recorded on October 25th


----------



## MickeyismyCat

Home Resort: Animal Kingdom (AKV)
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Original Offer made: 7/11/2022
Final Offer made: 8/8/2022
Offer accepted: 8/9/2022 
Sent to ROFR: 8/11/2022
Passed ROFR: 9/3/2022
Closing docs received: 9/6/2022
Closing docs returned: 9/9/2022
Seller closing docs returned: 10/11/21
Closing: 10/16/2022
Deed recorded: 10/24/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 
Points in account:  

Days Total: 

*International contract
*Sellers lost important documents in shipping


----------



## TwoHeartsBeat

Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
Broker: https://*************.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 10/7
Offer accepted: 10/8
Sent to ROFR: 10/9
Passed ROFR: 11/3
Closing docs received: 11/7
Closing docs returned (buyer): 11/9
Closing funds sent: 11/9
Closing: 11/14
Deed recorded: 11/15
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Nursemanit

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: www.DVCStore.com
Title Company: Harris
Offer made: 7/3/2022
Offer accepted: 7/3/2022
Sent to ROFR: 7/11/2022
Passed ROFR: 8/03/22
Closing docs received: Delayed closing until 11/14
Closing docs returned: 11/14
Closing:11/14
Deed recorded:11/15
Contract Showing on Membership:12/9
Points in account:


----------



## Tonks44

arich35 said:


> Are there any magic words to use? Tried to say we are wanting to book our wedding anniversary trip in May (which is true) but didn't work. Will try again tomorrow or Wednesday
> 
> We closed on October 19th and deed recorded on October 25th


So jealous! Deed recorded same day and still waiting as new members. I’m ready to book the first trip! Hope your points are loaded quickly!


----------



## arich35

Tonks44 said:


> So jealous! Deed recorded same day and still waiting as new members. I’m ready to book the first trip! Hope your points are loaded quickly!



For the 3rd time, I emailed my broker and like 10 min later I got an email from DVC. It was very strange


----------



## EricLaurie

Home Resort: CCV
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 9/30/22
Offer accepted: 9/30/22
Sent to ROFR: 10/1/22
Passed ROFR: 10/20/22
Closing docs received: 10/27/22   (Marcelo at Mason - not Cammy.  Only received docs after I followed-up.)
Closing docs returned: 10/27/22  (I returned mine same day.  International sellers hadn't sent theirs back until sometime after 11/9)
Closing: 11/16
Deed recorded: 11/16
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Days Total:

This is taking forever:}


----------



## earfulofmagic

earfulofmagic said:


> Here we go again
> 
> Home Resort: BCV
> Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: Oct 14
> Offer accepted: Oct 14
> Sent to ROFR: Oct 19
> Passed ROFR: Nov 9
> Closing docs received: Nov 9
> Closing docs returned: Nov 9 (buyer), Nov 14 (seller)
> Closing: Nov 17
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> *Days Total:
> Offer Made to Passed ROFR: *26 days
> *Passed ROFR to Closing: *8 days
> *Closing to Points in Account: *


Home Resort: BCV
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: Oct 14
Offer accepted: Oct 14
Sent to ROFR: Oct 19
Passed ROFR: Nov 9
Closing docs received: Nov 9
Closing docs returned: Nov 9 (buyer), Nov 14 (seller)
Closing: Nov 17
Deed recorded: Nov 17
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): _waiting_
Points in account: _waiting_

*Days Total: 
Offer Made to Passed ROFR: *26 days
*Passed ROFR to Closing: *8 days
*Closing to Points in Account: *


----------



## Cheetara03

Still waiting…

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.resalesdvc.com
Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy)
Offer made: Oct 11
Offer accepted: Oct 11
Signed Buyer: Oct 11
Signed Seller: Oct 12
Sent to ROFR: Oct 12 3pm
Passed ROFR: Nov 4
Closing docs received: Nov 4
Closing docs returned (buyer): Nov 4
Closing funds sent: Nov 4
Closing docs returned (seller): Nov 7
Closing: Nov 9
Deed recorded: Nov 9
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

*Offer Made to Passed ROFR: *24 days
*Passed ROFR to Closing: *5 days
*Closing to Points in Account:
Days Total:*


----------



## bakerr6

Cheetara03 said:


> Still waiting…
> 
> Home Resort: BCV
> Broker: www.resalesdvc.com
> Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy)
> Offer made: Oct 11
> Offer accepted: Oct 11
> Signed Buyer: Oct 11
> Signed Seller: Oct 12
> Sent to ROFR: Oct 12 3pm
> Passed ROFR: Nov 4
> Closing docs received: Nov 4
> Closing docs returned (buyer): Nov 4
> Closing funds sent: Nov 4
> Closing docs returned (seller): Nov 7
> Closing: Nov 9
> Deed recorded: Nov 9
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> *Offer Made to Passed ROFR: *24 days
> *Passed ROFR to Closing: *5 days
> *Closing to Points in Account:
> Days Total:*


It's a painful wait. I think our first contract took almost 60 days to load on Membership but that was last year. We are still waiting on 2 contracts that had deeds recorded at the end of last month.


----------



## bakerr6

bakerr6 said:


> It's a painful wait. I think our first contract took almost 60 days to load on Membership but that was last year. We are still waiting on 2 contracts that had deeds recorded at the end of last month.


And worst part is, I need 57 points to finish off our trip in March lol. I'm sweating bullets over here waiting.


----------



## TheSkis

TheSkis said:


> Home Resort: Beach Club Villas
> Broker: https://www.****************.com/
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 9/26
> Offer accepted: 9/27
> Sent to ROFR: 9/27
> Passed ROFR: 10/13
> Closing docs received:10/18
> Closing docs returned:10/18
> Closing:10/24
> Deed recorded: 10/25
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 11/16
> Points in account: 11/18 (called on the 16th and told to call back on 18th)
> 
> Days Total: 53 days!!!!!!


Updated! Booked our first trip with the transferred banked point for an April trip at Saratoga!  

This is our first contract (already discussing adding more). We are very excited to join this community!


----------



## bakerr6

TheSkis said:


> Updated! Booked our first trip with the transferred banked point for an April trip at Saratoga!
> 
> This is our first contract (already discussing adding more). We are very excited to join this community!


I'm getting anxious as we are still waiting on our new contracts from last month to be added. Congrats!


----------



## TheSkis

bakerr6 said:


> I'm getting anxious as we are still waiting on our new contracts from last month to be added. Congrats!


It felt like the longest wait ever. Thankfully we had a trip to Disney during our wait so that helped. We stayed at POP and were consistently reaffirming our decision to become DVC owners. We are very excited to be able to book at beach club next year for the wine and dine half marathon!


----------



## MGERV

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: DVC resale market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 09/04
Offer accepted: 09/05
Sent to ROFR: 09/06
Passed ROFR: 09/20
Closing docs received: 10/15
Closing docs returned: 10/18
Closing: 10/27
Deed recorded: 10/31
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 11/21
Points in account: 11/22

Days Total: 79


----------



## bakerr6

Anyone that closed in October have their points added yet? We are anxiously waiting for both of our new contracts.


----------



## Tonks44

bakerr6 said:


> Anyone that closed in October have their points added yet? We are anxiously waiting for both of our new contracts.


Not yet, closed oct 25, got all my login info 11/17. I called that day to see about booking my trip and they told me to call back 11/22 if they were not there yet.


----------



## bakerr6

Tonks44 said:


> Not yet, closed oct 25, got all my login info 11/17. I called that day to see about booking my trip and they told me to call back 11/22 if they were not there yet.


That gives me some relief. We closed on the 27th and our membership still isn't updated. Our other one we weren't expecting to show up until next week as it closed the first week of November.

If you call back today, you may be able to get someone to transfer them for you.


----------



## bakerr6

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: First American (Lucy Ochoa)
Offer made: 9/27/2022
Offer accepted: 9/27/2022
Sent to ROFR: 9/28/2022
Passed ROFR: 10/13/2022
Closing docs received: 10/17/2022
Closing docs returned: 10/17/2022 (buyer, 10/27/2022 seller)
Closing: 10/27/2022
Deed recorded: 10/28/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (current member): 11/19/2022
Points in account: 11/20/2022 called in
Days Total: 53

No rush on points as our nights aren't a available. I may rush them if the extra days open up.


----------



## Grifters40

I just got my activation code for my recently closed DVC contract. I am a first time buyer so I don’t have a DVC account. It is asking me for a club ID….what is that?


----------



## LadybugsMum

Grifters40 said:


> I just got my activation code for my recently closed DVC contract. I am a first time buyer so I don’t have a DVC account. It is asking me for a club ID….what is that?


That will come in a separate email and can take several hours to arrive.


----------



## leecrouse

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow (Cammy)
Offer made: 8/21/2022
Offer accepted: 8/23/2022
Sent to ROFR: 8/25/2022
Passed ROFR: 9/19/2022
Closing docs received: 9/20/2022
Closing docs returned (buyer): 9/21/2022
Closing docs returned (seller): ???? (Had to wait for notary appointment in Japan on 10/18/2022)
Funds sent: 9/21/2022
Closing: 10/28/2022
Deed recorded: 10/31/2022
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/20/2022
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## LadybugsMum

leecrouse said:


> Home Resort: SSR
> Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
> Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow (Cammy)
> Offer made: 8/21/2022
> Offer accepted: 8/23/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 8/25/2022
> Passed ROFR: 9/19/2022
> Closing docs received: 9/20/2022
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 9/21/2022
> Closing docs returned (seller): ???? (Had to wait for notary appointment in Japan on 10/18/2022)
> Funds sent: 9/21/2022
> Closing: 10/28/2022
> Deed recorded: 10/31/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership: 11/20/2022
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


My deed was recorded on 11/3; so this gives me hope that the new contract will show up on Friday or Saturday of this week.


----------



## bakerr6

LadybugsMum said:


> My deed was recorded on 11/3; so this gives me hope that the new contract will show up on Friday or Saturday of this week.


Mine from the 27th came in yesterday. I'm in the same boat with another contract from the 7th.

You might be in to next week with the holiday on Thursday


----------



## mbroc

Bought a 2nd resale contract.  Different home resort and different UY.  Will the contract show up automatically on my dashboard or will I get a new membership number?  If the latter, I'm assuming it will come via email, is that correct?  If so, can I add this new membership number to my current dashboard?  TIA!!  (On a side, closing and deed recording (yay, Cammy!) was on 11/16 so I know I have a while to wait before points are loaded.)


----------



## varyth

mbroc said:


> Bought a 2nd resale contract.  Different home resort and different UY.  Will the contract show up automatically on my dashboard or will I get a new membership number?  If the latter, I'm assuming it will come via email, is that correct?  If so, can I add this new membership number to my current dashboard?  TIA!!  (On a side, closing and deed recording (yay, Cammy!) was on 11/16 so I know I have a while to wait before points are loaded.)


I just went through this. Didn't receive any e-mails about the new membership - it just showed up in my dashboard one day.


----------



## KPeterso

mbroc said:


> Bought a 2nd resale contract.  Different home resort and different UY.  Will the contract show up automatically on my dashboard or will I get a new membership number?  If the latter, I'm assuming it will come via email, is that correct?  If so, can I add this new membership number to my current dashboard?  TIA!!  (On a side, closing and deed recording (yay, Cammy!) was on 11/16 so I know I have a while to wait before points are loaded.)



Can't remember if I got an email with my new member # when I bought a second UY. But, it is seamless on the dashboard. It will show Member #1 and its contracts and then Member #2 and its contracts. All one login/password combo.


----------



## Jack Kerouac

Home Resort: Polynesian
Broker: *******.com
Title Company: TRCS, Inc.
Offer made: 10/07/2022
Offer accepted: 10/07/2022
Sent to ROFR: 10/10/2022
Passed ROFR: 11/04/2022
Closing docs received: 11/16/2022
Closing docs returned: 11/16/2022
Funds sent: 11/29/2022
Closing: 12/06/2022
Deed recorded: 12/06/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 12/11/2022
Points in account: 12/13/2022

Days Total: 67


----------



## Tonks44

Home Resort: AKL
Broker:http www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: mason 
Offer made: 9/12/22
Offer accepted: 9/12/22
Sent to ROFR: 9/13/22
Passed ROFR: 10/10/22
Closing docs received: 10/11/22
Closing docs returned:  10/12/22
Closing: 10/25/22
Deed recorded: 10/26/22
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 11/17/22
Points in account: 11/21/22 (called 11/17 and told to wait, called again 11/21/22)

Days Total: 70


----------



## hawkfin101

hawkfin101 said:


> Home Resort: SSR
> Broker: Fidelity (Shawn)
> Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
> Offer made: 9/29
> Offer accepted: 9/29
> Sent to ROFR: 9/30
> Passed ROFR: 10/26
> Closing docs received: 10/26
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 10/26 (after hours)
> Closing docs returned (seller): 10/31
> Closing funds sent: 10/31 (after hours)
> Closing: 11/1
> Deed recorded: 11/2
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): *11/21*
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total: 55 days


Received Club ID and code today.. when should I utilize chat to have points added? Ready to book some nights!


----------



## LadybugsMum

hawkfin101 said:


> Received Club ID and code today.. when should I utilize chat to have points added? Ready to book some nights!


I'd wait until Weds to give at least 24 hours after account creation.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Contract is now showing on my account. I'll call on Friday to get the points added as I need to make my reservations for September.

Home Resort: VGF
Broker: https://www.*************.com/
Title Company: Mason (Marcelo)
Offer made: 9/20
Offer accepted: 9/20
Sent to ROFR: 9/21
Passed ROFR: 10/8
Closing docs received: 10/13
Closing docs returned (buyer): 10/14
Closing docs returned (seller): 10/28
Closing funds sent: 10/28
Closing: 11/2
Deed recorded: 11/3
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 11/22
Points in account:

Days Total: 64 so far


----------



## callmechech

Home Resort: AKV
Broker: ***resalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 10/17/2022
Offer accepted: 10/19/2022
Sent to ROFR:  10/20/2022
Passed ROFR: 11/9/2022
Closing docs received: 11/16/2022
Closing docs returned (buyer): 11/17/2022
Closing docs returned (seller): 11/21/2022
Closing funds sent: 11/22/2022
Closing: 11/22/2022
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:

First contract! Hopefully the rest goes smoothly- there was a delay in the closing documents due to title company losing power for hurricane.


----------



## floridavet

Home Resort: Polynesian
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 10/24/2022
Offer accepted: 10/25/2022
Sent to ROFR: 10/31/2022
Passed ROFR: 11/16/2022
Closing docs received: 11/16/2022
Closing docs returned: 11/16/2022
Closing: 11/22/2022
Deed recorded: 11/23/2022
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 12/2/22
Points in account: 12/3/22 (asked through chat)

Total days from offer to points = 40 days


----------



## hawkfin101

LadybugsMum said:


> I'd wait until Weds to give at least 24 hours after account creation.


Rolled the dice, and tried today.. Added to my account in 5-10 minutes!  Already booked a trip for May/June (split stay OKW and CC, waitlisted BWV to replace OKW )  We haven’t stayed at any of these 3 resorts yet, and my oldest (almost 5 yrs old) wanted to try new resorts (sorry SSR, BLT, AKL, Poly)



hawkfin101 said:


> Home Resort: SSR
> Broker: Fidelity (Shawn)
> Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
> Offer made: 9/29
> Offer accepted: 9/29
> Sent to ROFR: 9/30
> Passed ROFR: 10/26
> Closing docs received: 10/26
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 10/26 (after hours)
> Closing docs returned (seller): 10/31
> Closing funds sent: 10/31 (after hours)
> Closing: 11/1
> Deed recorded: 11/2
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 11/21
> Points in account: 11/22
> Days Total: 56 days


----------



## LadybugsMum

hawkfin101 said:


> Rolled the dice, and tried today.. Added to my account in 5-10 minutes!  Already booked a trip for May/June (split stay OKW and CC, waitlisted BWV to replace OKW )  We haven’t stayed at any of these 3 resorts yet, and my oldest (almost 5 yrs old) wanted to try new resorts (sorry SSR, BLT, AKL, Poly)


My contract was just loaded this morning. I may try tomorrow for point loading.


----------



## Shelle88

Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 09/12
Offer accepted: 09/12
Sent to ROFR: 09/20
Passed ROFR: 10/10
Closing docs received: 10/11
Closing docs returned(buyer): 10/12
Closing funds sent: 10/18
Closing docs returned(seller): 11/02
Closing: 11/03
Deed recorded: 11/04
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 11/22
Points in account:

I'll give it a couple of days and then ask them to load points via chat. Can't wait to get my first trip in May booked!


----------



## hawkfin101

LadybugsMum said:


> My contract was just loaded this morning. I may try tomorrow for point loading.


I waited about 22 hrs, so I would definitely try tomorrow if it was me  I was hoping to have everything completed before the holiday.


----------



## Cheetara03

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I hope we can get through the day without thinking too much about when our points will finally be loaded!


----------



## Shelle88

LadybugsMum said:


> My contract was just loaded this morning. I may try tomorrow for point loading.


I've just tried today after I got my membership details yesterday. It was a no and to try Friday or Saturday


----------



## sab53085

Home Resort: OKW
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow (Cammy)
Offer made: 10/23/22
Offer accepted: 10/24/22
Sent to ROFR: 10/25/22
Passed ROFR: 11/14/22
Closing docs received: 11/14/22
Closing docs returned (buyer): 11/14/22
Funds sent: 11/14/22
Closing: 11/22/22
Deed recorded: 11/23/22
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:
Days Total:

First contract and everything has been smooth so far! One month from offer to deed being recorded. Waiting patiently for my welcome email!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Shelle88 said:


> I've just tried today after I got my membership details yesterday. It was a no and to try Friday or Saturday


Good to know. Did you call or do chat?


----------



## Shelle88

LadybugsMum said:


> Good to know. Did you call or do chat?


Chat. I'm kind of disappointed but shouldn't have got my hopes up!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Shelle88 said:


> Chat. I'm kind of disappointed but shouldn't have got my hopes up!


I called MS at 4:50 pm and the very nice CM had someone add them to my account. I’ve already modified my May reservation to use the banked points from the new contract.


----------



## Cheetara03

Happy Thanksgiving! Shockingly I just got my activation code! Just waiting on club ID now!


----------



## Cheetara03

Cheetara03 said:


> Still waiting…
> 
> Home Resort: BCV
> Broker: www.resalesdvc.com
> Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy)
> Offer made: Oct 11
> Offer accepted: Oct 11
> Signed Buyer: Oct 11
> Signed Seller: Oct 12
> Sent to ROFR: Oct 12 3pm
> Passed ROFR: Nov 4
> Closing docs received: Nov 4
> Closing docs returned (buyer): Nov 4
> Closing funds sent: Nov 4
> Closing docs returned (seller): Nov 7
> Closing: Nov 9
> Deed recorded: Nov 9
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): Nov 24 (15 days after deed recorded)
> Points in account:
> 
> *Offer Made to Passed ROFR: *24 days
> *Passed ROFR to Closing: *5 days
> *Closing to Points in Account:
> Days Total:*


Update! Just waiting on points!


----------



## LadybugsMum

I forgot to post my final update:

Home Resort: VGF
Broker: https://www.*************.com/
Title Company: Mason (Marcelo)
Offer made: 9/20
Offer accepted: 9/20
Sent to ROFR: 9/21
Passed ROFR: 10/8
Closing docs received: 10/13
Closing docs returned (buyer): 10/14
Closing docs returned (seller): 10/28
Closing funds sent: 10/28
Closing: 11/2
Deed recorded: 11/3
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 11/22
Points in account: 11/23 (called MS)

Days Total: 65


----------



## twentyfourfeet

Sandisw said:


> Just a gentle reminder that the boards rules require a link be posted for the brokers.
> 
> If you include just the name, you risk having the post deleted and have to do it all again.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi!  I had a lot of issues getting my original post to post,  and now cannot update via an edit, a reply, or a new post - with or without a quote.  Can you help?


----------



## Shelle88

Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 09/12
Offer accepted: 09/12
Sent to ROFR: 09/20
Passed ROFR: 10/10
Closing docs received: 10/11
Closing docs returned(buyer): 10/12
Closing funds sent: 10/18
Closing docs returned(seller): 11/02
Closing: 11/03
Deed recorded: 11/04
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 11/22
Points in account: 11/25(via chat)

Days Total: 74


----------



## Cheetara03

Final update:

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: https://www.**********.com 
Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy)
Offer made: Oct 11
Offer accepted: Oct 11
Signed Buyer: Oct 11
Signed Seller: Oct 12
Sent to ROFR: Oct 12 3pm
Passed ROFR: Nov 4
Closing docs received: Nov 4
Closing docs returned (buyer): Nov 4
Closing funds sent: Nov 4
Closing docs returned (seller): Nov 7
Closing: Nov 9
Deed recorded: Nov 9
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): Nov 24 (15 days after deed recorded)
Points in account: Nov 25 (via chat)

*Offer Made to Passed ROFR: *24 days
*Passed ROFR to Closing: *5 days
*Closing to Points in Account: *16 days
*Days Total: *45!!


----------



## callmechech

I wasn’t prepared for the deed recording to be a several day wait. I know there was a holiday, but it was sent over before 5pm on Tuesday.


----------



## Shelle88

Are you sure it's not been done? It's usually very quick


----------



## KPeterso

KPeterso said:


> Home Resort: AKV
> Broker:  https://*******.com/
> Title Company: TRCS, In
> Offer made: 4/8
> Offer accepted: 4/11
> Sent to ROFR: 4/13
> Passed ROFR: 5/5
> _Wait for the Delayed Closing Date of at least 10/31_
> Closing docs received: 10/20
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 10/21 (had to resend 10/24 as did not open for the closing company)
> Closing docs returned (seller):
> Closing funds sent: 10/28
> Closing: ?
> Deed recorded: 11/1
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> So, I have not been notified that my contract closed or that the deed was recorded, but when I checked the comptroller site, it shows as recorded as of 11/1, so I guess it did close on 10/31 as expected. Will add that info if I get it. I am not in a rush for the points for 2023 so I will just let the contract take its time loading to my member ID.




Home Resort: AKV
Broker:  https://*******.com/
Title Company: TRCS, In
Offer made: 4/8
Offer accepted: 4/11
Sent to ROFR: 4/13
Passed ROFR: 5/5
_Wait for the Delayed Closing Date of at least 10/31_
Closing docs received: 10/20
Closing docs returned (buyer): 10/21 (had to resend 10/24 as did not open for the closing company)
Closing docs returned (seller):
Closing funds sent: 10/28
Closing: ?
Deed recorded: 11/1
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): sometime between 11/23 and 11/25
Points in account:

I am not 100% sure when the contract was added as it was not there on the morning of 11/23 but was yesterday, so it was added at some point. I don’t need the points right away and will most likely be banking them so can wait for them to load.


----------



## callmechech

Shelle88 said:


> Are you sure it's not been done? It's usually very quick


I keep searching using the tool on page one and it’s not showing up yet.


----------



## Slippery Yak

Home Resort: Riviera Resort
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com (JP)
Title Company: Mason Title (Marcelo)
Offer made: 10/8
Offer accepted: 10/8
Sent to ROFR: 10/8
Passed ROFR: 11/3
Closing docs received: 11/4
Closing docs returned (buyer): 11/4
Closing funds sent: 11/4
Closing docs returned (seller): sent 11/8, received 11/11 (Tropical Storm Nicole Delay)
Closing: 11/14
Deed recorded: 11/14
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 11/25
Points in account: 11/26 (MS Chat)

Days Total: 50 Days

Even with a hurricane, we hit 50 days. Kudos to JP and Marcelo who both made the process quick and painless.


----------



## KansasCityMickey

If I am an existing member, do I still need to wait for 2 emails with a club ID and activation code in order to add my new membership? I closed in early November and received a welcome home email earlier this week containing a club ID. Just wondering if I need to follow up or if the new membership will just show up in my account eventually.


----------



## Sandisw

KansasCityMickey said:


> If I am an existing member, do I still need to wait for 2 emails with a club ID and activation code in order to add my new membership? I closed in early November and received a welcome home email earlier this week containing a club ID. Just wondering if I need to follow up or if the new membership will just show up in my account eventually.



It should show up on your dashboard.


----------



## mbroc

KansasCityMickey said:


> If I am an existing member, do I still need to wait for 2 emails with a club ID and activation code in order to add my new membership? I closed in early November and received a welcome home email earlier this week containing a club ID. Just wondering if I need to follow up or if the new membership will just show up in my account eventually.


I think Sandisw is right.  That said, I'm in the same boat and was told that so long as you gave your existing membership # (and all of your personal details are the same) to your agent, the new contract will be added to your dashboard automatically.  My deed was done on 11/16 and I just checked my dashboard today to see if my new contract came through.  Got a little spooked because the screen was different - because it was a pic of our new resort (YAY).  It also said 0 points.  Boo.  Will ask for points via chat tomorrow.  In any case, yes, it showed up in my dashboard without me doing anything.  I did not, however, receive a welcome email.


----------



## KansasCityMickey

mbroc said:


> I think Sandisw is right.  That said, I'm in the same boat and was told that so long as you gave your existing membership # (and all of your personal details are the same) to your agent, the new contract will be added to your dashboard automatically.  My deed was done on 11/16 and I just checked my dashboard today to see if my new contract came through.  Got a little spooked because the screen was different - because it was a pic of our new resort (YAY).  It also said 0 points.  Boo.  Will ask for points via chat tomorrow.  In any case, yes, it showed up in my dashboard without me doing anything.  I did not, however, receive a welcome email.


Interesting, I might actually be in grey area then because at the time we put in the offer on the resale contract we were not members yet so I never gave my member ID to our broker. We bought a direct contract about a week into our ROFR wait. Maybe because of this I would still be treated like a new membership and I would need both emails?


----------



## Disneycouple99

New contracted (existing member) showed up on dashboard Friday night.  Points loaded via chat Saturday morning.


----------



## Nursemanit

KansasCityMickey said:


> Interesting, I might actually be in grey area then because at the time we put in the offer on the resale contract we were not members yet so I never gave my member ID to our broker. We bought a direct contract about a week into our ROFR wait. Maybe because of this I would still be treated like a new membership and I would need both emails?


I did the same, I bought directly during the ROFR period on my 2 resale contracts and it actually took longer since they had to call the title company and redo the contracts with my name ( middle initial vs full middle name) when they found I had a direct contract.


----------



## Sandisw

KansasCityMickey said:


> Interesting, I might actually be in grey area then because at the time we put in the offer on the resale contract we were not members yet so I never gave my member ID to our broker. We bought a direct contract about a week into our ROFR wait. Maybe because of this I would still be treated like a new membership and I would need both emails?



It would still show up since you are the owner of both. What you might want to do though is contact MA and make sure they have your current membership number so it doesn’t get put into a new one.

However, all That you own shows up on the same dashboard in your account.  I have three memberships and I still see them all in the same DVC online account.


----------



## dolphins-54

Our contract loaded into our account(new member) last night, so I reached out to chat about points loading and got told several weeks…. Any tips/strategies on which option or magic words to try?


----------



## hawkfin101

dolphins-54 said:


> Our contract loaded into our account(new member) last night, so I reached out to chat about points loading and got told several weeks…. Any tips/strategies on which option or magic words to try?


I waited until 4 pm eastern time the day after… Just said I have a trip I’m wanting to book, but I didn’t see points in my account yet. They added them after “looking into it.”

Also, if your name means what I think, ZT needs to be in the HOF already


----------



## dolphins-54

hawkfin101 said:


> I waited until 4 pm eastern time the day after… Just said I have a trip I’m wanting to book, but I didn’t see points in my account yet. They added them after “looking into it.”
> 
> Also, if your name means what I think, ZT needs to be in the HOF already


Got it! I’ll try again after the early games today then.   
I originally registered on this site in 02, which is almost as crazy as thomas not being in the hall!


----------



## mbroc

dolphins-54 said:


> Our contract loaded into our account(new member) last night, so I reached out to chat about points loading and got told several weeks…. Any tips/strategies on which option or magic words to try?


I got the same response this morning and then I said, "a friend of mine [literally meaning someone on this board   just got their points yesterday after receiving their new membership number the day before."  The response was: "I'll put the request in.  Check your dashboard in another hour.  If you don't see it, call member services on Wednesday."  So, yes, to echo the sentiments of the other poster, try again with another CM.


----------



## dolphins-54

To close the loop, chatted a few minutes ago and CM asked me to hold while they looked for the points and got them all loaded in less than 5 minutes.  So the chat version of hang up and call again worked, thank you all for the advice and time to book some nights!


----------



## TwoHeartsBeat

Slippery Yak said:


> Home Resort: Riviera Resort
> Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com (JP)
> Title Company: Mason Title (Marcelo)
> Offer made: 10/8
> Offer accepted: 10/8
> Sent to ROFR: 10/8
> Passed ROFR: 11/3
> Closing docs received: 11/4
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 11/4
> Closing funds sent: 11/4
> Closing docs returned (seller): sent 11/8, received 11/11 (Tropical Storm Nicole Delay)
> Closing: 11/14
> Deed recorded: 11/14
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 11/25
> Points in account: 11/26 (MS Chat)
> 
> Days Total: 50 Days
> 
> Even with a hurricane, we hit 50 days. Kudos to JP and Marcelo who both made the process quick and painless.


This is interesting.  I thought new memberships took longer than existing memberships.  But we closed on the same day same title company, both Marcelo, and I'm still waiting on contract to show on the website.  Did you call someone to get it loaded so fast?


----------



## KPeterso

KPeterso said:


> Home Resort: AKV
> Broker:  https://*******.com/
> Title Company: TRCS, In
> Offer made: 4/8
> Offer accepted: 4/11
> Sent to ROFR: 4/13
> Passed ROFR: 5/5
> _Wait for the Delayed Closing Date of at least 10/31_
> Closing docs received: 10/20
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 10/21 (had to resend 10/24 as did not open for the closing company)
> Closing docs returned (seller):
> Closing funds sent: 10/28
> Closing: ?
> Deed recorded: 11/1
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): sometime between 11/23 and 11/25
> Points in account:
> 
> I am not 100% sure when the contract was added as it was not there on the morning of 11/23 but was yesterday, so it was added at some point. I don’t need the points right away and will most likely be banking them so can wait for them to load.



Home Resort: AKV
Broker:  https://*******.com/
Title Company: TRCS, In
Offer made: 4/8
Offer accepted: 4/11
Sent to ROFR: 4/13
Passed ROFR: 5/5
_Wait for the Delayed Closing Date of at least 10/31_
Closing docs received: 10/20
Closing docs returned (buyer): 10/21 (had to resend 10/24 as did not open for the closing company)
Closing docs returned (seller):
Closing funds sent: 10/28
Closing: ?
Deed recorded: 11/1
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): sometime between 11/23 and 11/25
Points in account: 11/28/22

I was going to wait it out, but the annual hiatus for loading (or whatever they call it) is starting soon and I wanted my points before that date. So, I got the points loaded via chat today with no problems.


----------



## DonMacGregor

KPeterso said:


> Home Resort: AKV
> Broker:  https://*******.com/
> Title Company: TRCS, In
> Offer made: 4/8
> Offer accepted: 4/11
> Sent to ROFR: 4/13
> Passed ROFR: 5/5
> _Wait for the Delayed Closing Date of at least 10/31_
> Closing docs received: 10/20
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 10/21 (had to resend 10/24 as did not open for the closing company)
> Closing docs returned (seller):
> Closing funds sent: 10/28
> Closing: ?
> Deed recorded: 11/1
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): sometime between 11/23 and 11/25
> Points in account: 11/28/22
> 
> I was going to wait it out, but the annual hiatus for loading (or whatever they call it) is starting soon and I wanted my points before that date. So, I got the points loaded via chat today with no problems.


That's a level of patience I was unable to achieve. I had my first contract a couple of years ago go into ROFR (May I believe) with a delayed closing after October 12th. Cleared ROFR in June, but couldn't make it past July and bought direct. Ate the deposit, but was just too antsy to start making reservations, and October was forever away.


----------



## KPeterso

DonMacGregor said:


> That's a level of patience I was unable to achieve. I had my first contract a couple of years ago go into ROFR (May I believe) with a delayed closing after October 12th. Cleared ROFR in June, but couldn't make it past July and bought direct. Ate the deposit, but was just too antsy to start making reservations, and October was forever away.



Honestly, it gave me a little more time to save up (not that I could not have made it work in May) for full price purchase. And I did not need the points right away. I cancelled my March trip, so I banked a lot of my 2022 points in that membership and had the banked plus current to book for March 2023. So, this is more for the future. But believe me, come October, I started getting antsy for my closing papers and to get things moving again.


----------



## Slippery Yak

TwoHeartsBeat said:


> This is interesting.  I thought new memberships took longer than existing memberships.  But we closed on the same day same title company, both Marcelo, and I'm still waiting on contract to show on the website.  Did you call someone to get it loaded so fast?


To get the contract showing on the account, no. I was expecting another week or so. We got it on Friday evening (day after thanksgiving). I chatted with member services the next morning and they loaded the points for me. Hopefully yours comes soon!


----------



## callmechech

callmechech said:


> Home Resort: AKV
> Broker: ***resalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 10/17/2022
> Offer accepted: 10/19/2022
> Sent to ROFR:  10/20/2022
> Passed ROFR: 11/9/2022
> Closing docs received: 11/16/2022
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 11/17/2022
> Closing docs returned (seller): 11/21/2022
> Closing funds sent: 11/22/2022
> Closing: 11/22/2022
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:
> 
> First contract! Hopefully the rest goes smoothly- there was a delay in the closing documents due to title company losing power for hurricane.


Home Resort: AKV
Broker:  https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 10/17/2022
Offer accepted: 10/19/2022
Sent to ROFR:  10/20/2022
Passed ROFR: 11/9/2022
Closing docs received: 11/16/2022
Closing docs returned (buyer): 11/17/2022
Closing docs returned (seller): 11/21/2022
Closing funds sent: 11/22/2022
Closing: 11/22/2022
Deed recorded: 11/29/2022 (finally!)
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## EricLaurie

Home Resort: CCV
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 9/30/22
Offer accepted: 9/30/22
Sent to ROFR: 10/1/22
Passed ROFR: 10/20/22
Closing docs received: 10/27/22   (Marcelo at Mason - not Cammy.  Only received docs after I followed-up.)
Closing docs returned: 10/27/22  (I returned mine same day.  International sellers hadn't sent theirs back until sometime after 11/9)
Closing: 11/16
Deed recorded: 11/16
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 11/29 
Points in account: 11/29  (called & spoke with Raven @ DVC - she was super helpful at getting my contract to show in my account after getting an email with my club id on 11/29)

Days Total: 60 

So happy to have this one wrapped up:}


----------



## Jwaire

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 10/06/22
Offer accepted:10/07/22
Sent to ROFR: 10/14/22
Passed ROFR: 11/04/22 (After hours)
Closing docs received: 11/14/22
Closing docs returned: 11/21/22
Closing: 11/29/22
Deed recorded: 11/29/22
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account: 

Days Total: 54 Days

Side note: I have had nothing but great communication from First American Title. My escrow agent has been on the ball the entire time. Fidelity was also quick to respond when needed.


----------



## leecrouse

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow (Cammy)
Offer made: 8/21/2022
Offer accepted: 8/23/2022
Sent to ROFR: 8/25/2022
Passed ROFR: 9/19/2022
Closing docs received: 9/20/2022
Closing docs returned (buyer): 9/21/2022
Closing docs returned (seller): ???? (Had to wait for notary appointment in Japan on 10/18/2022)
Funds sent: 9/21/2022
Closing: 10/28/2022
Deed recorded: 10/31/2022
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/20/2022
Points in account: 11/29/2022 (Via Chat)

Days Total: 101


----------



## DisnyMik

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American Title Ins. Co. 
Offer made: 10/19
Offer accepted: 10/19
Sent to ROFR: 10/21
Passed ROFR: 11/10
Closing docs received: 11/16
Closing docs returned: 11/16 (Seller-11/21)
Closing: 11/28
Deed recorded: 11/28
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## jessica9785

*Second contract in the books  *
Home resort: SSR
Broker: fidelityrealestate.com
Title company: first American 
Offer made: 9/26
Offer accepted: 9/26
Sent to ROFR: 10/3
Passed ROFR: 10/26
Closing docs received: 11/9
Closing docs returned: 11/9
Closing: 11/16
Contract showing: unsure, I didn’t receive an email it just appeared in my existing account
Points in account: 11/30

Days total- 66


----------



## TwoHeartsBeat

Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
Broker: https://*************.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 10/7
Offer accepted: 10/8
Sent to ROFR: 10/9
Passed ROFR: 11/3
Closing docs received: 11/7
Closing docs returned (buyer): 11/9
Closing funds sent: 11/9
Closing: 11/14
Deed recorded: 11/15
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 11/30 
Points in account: 


Days Total:

No luck adding points via chat.  I was told to check with title company to make sure they submitted.  Of course they submitted the contract is showing on my account.


----------



## KansasCityMickey

Sandisw said:


> It would still show up since you are the owner of both. What you might want to do though is contact MA and make sure they have your current membership number so it doesn’t get put into a new one.
> 
> However, all That you own shows up on the same dashboard in your account.  I have three memberships and I still see them all in the same DVC online account.



I sent an email to MA last week and got a response today saying to call MS to get them to re-send me an activation code email. But it turned out when I called that the new contract was already reflected on my membership, I just didn't realize it (I thought I would have 2 member ID's showing on the dashboard). MS just had to load the points, which they were able to do for me after a brief hold.

Home Resort: VGF
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com/ DVC store (won't let me post link) - (Scot)
Title Company: Mason (Marcelo)
Offer made: 10/2/22
Offer accepted: 10/2/22
Sent to ROFR: 10/3/22
Passed ROFR: 10/26/22
Closing docs received: 10/27/22
Closing docs returned (buyer): 10/27/22
Closing docs returned (seller): 10/31/22
Funds sent: 11/2/22
Closing: 11/4/22
Deed recorded: 11/4
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 11/23? this was the date that I received the Welcome Home email with Club ID...
Points in account: 11/30 (called MS)

Days Total: 59


----------



## jessica9785

TwoHeartsBeat said:


> Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
> Broker: https://*************.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 10/7
> Offer accepted: 10/8
> Sent to ROFR: 10/9
> Passed ROFR: 11/3
> Closing docs received: 11/7
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 11/9
> Closing funds sent: 11/9
> Closing: 11/14
> Deed recorded: 11/15
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 11/30
> Points in account:
> 
> 
> Days Total:
> 
> No luck adding points via chat.  I was told to check with title company to make sure they submitted.  Of course they submitted the contract is showing on my account.


I would try chat again with another CM, they’re not all created equal.


----------



## TwoHeartsBeat

jessica9785 said:


> I would try chat again with another CM, they’re not all created equal.



I tried chat again with no luck again. They told me to try the end of the week.   Thank goodness I'm just trying to make a reservation at Saratoga and not a more popular resort.


----------



## LadybugsMum

TwoHeartsBeat said:


> I tried chat again with no luck again. They told me to try the end of the week.   Thank goodness I'm just trying to make a reservation at Saratoga and not a more popular resort.


I would call. The waits have been really short lately and I’ve been getting through within 5-7 min.


----------



## TwoHeartsBeat

Home Resort: Saratoga Springs
Broker: https://*************.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 10/7
Offer accepted: 10/8
Sent to ROFR: 10/9
Passed ROFR: 11/3
Closing docs received: 11/7
Closing docs returned (buyer): 11/9
Closing funds sent: 11/9
Closing: 11/14
Deed recorded: 11/15
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 11/30
Points in account: 12/1

Days Total: 55

I did finally call and speak with someone instead of using the chat, and they were able to get my points loaded.  She explained that they are sent over from member administration, and then processed. If member administration hasn't sent them yet they can't load them.


----------



## itsrichardash

KPeterso said:


> Home Resort: AKV
> Broker:  https://*******.com/
> Title Company: TRCS, In
> Offer made: 4/8
> Offer accepted: 4/11
> Sent to ROFR: 4/13
> Passed ROFR: 5/5
> _Wait for the Delayed Closing Date of at least 10/31_
> Closing docs received: 10/20
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 10/21 (had to resend 10/24 as did not open for the closing company)
> Closing docs returned (seller):
> Closing funds sent: 10/28
> Closing: ?
> Deed recorded: 11/1
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): sometime between 11/23 and 11/25
> Points in account: 11/28/22
> 
> I was going to wait it out, but the annual hiatus for loading (or whatever they call it) is starting soon and I wanted my points before that date. So, I got the points loaded via chat today with no problems.


Do they stop part of the resale process during the December holidays? My contract was sent to ROFR on 11/14, and I'm really hoping to be able to get the points in my account by January


----------



## Sandisw

itsrichardash said:


> Do they stop part of the resale process during the December holidays? My contract was sent to ROFR on 11/14, and I'm really hoping to be able to get the points in my account by January



There is a time when everyone is working on getting the dues statements up and loaded into everyone’s account.  That does put a bit of delay in things in Terms of account creations, etc.

Its usually for about a week after the condo meeting.


----------



## sab53085

Home Resort: OKW 
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 10/24
Offer accepted: 10/24
Sent to ROFR: 10/25
Passed ROFR: 11/14
Closing docs received: 11/14
Closing docs returned (buyer): 11/14
Closing funds sent: 11/14
Closing: 11/22
Deed recorded: 11/23
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 12/2
Points in account: 12/3

Days Total: 40

Very pleased with the whole process. This was a 50 point contract and Fidelity had it listed as 0 points for 2022 but when I logged in, I was shocked to find there were 100 points for 2022!


----------



## floridavet

floridavet said:


> Home Resort: Polynesian
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 10/24/2022
> Offer accepted: 10/25/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 10/31/2022
> Passed ROFR: 11/16/2022
> Closing docs received: 11/16/2022
> Closing docs returned: 11/16/2022
> Closing: 11/22/2022
> Deed recorded: 11/23/2022
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 12/2/22
> Points in account: 12/3/22 (asked through chat)
> 
> Total days from offer to points = 40 days


 Received both emails last night late (was surprised to get them "after hours"). This morning I activated my account and tried my hand at the chat. They put the points in right away. All said and done 40 days wasn't bad at all and I am excited to vacation!


----------



## sab53085

floridavet said:


> Received both emails last night late (was surprised to get them "after hours"). This morning I activated my account and tried my hand at the chat. They put the points in right away. All said and done 40 days wasn't bad at all and I am excited to vacation!


Wow we have almost the same exact timeline! Such a smooth process.


----------



## DisnyMik

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American Title Ins. Co. 
Offer made: 10/19
Offer accepted: 10/19
Sent to ROFR: 10/21
Passed ROFR: 11/10
Closing docs received: 11/16
Closing docs returned: 11/16 (Seller-11/21)
Closing: 11/28
Deed recorded: 11/28
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):12/9
Points in account: 12/10 (we called MS and they added the points for us

Days Total: 52


----------



## DisnyMik

DisnyMik said:


> Home Resort: SSR
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: First American Title Ins. Co.
> Offer made: 10/19
> Offer accepted: 10/19
> Sent to ROFR: 10/21
> Passed ROFR: 11/10
> Closing docs received: 11/16
> Closing docs returned: 11/16 (Seller-11/21)
> Closing: 11/28
> Deed recorded: 11/28
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):12/9
> Points in account: 12/10 (we called MS and they added the points for us
> 
> Days Total: 52


We read (and were told) that this process could easily take 2-3 mos, possibly quicker but be patient it’s a process. I fully expected to be ROFR’d although Hubs was confident we wouldn’t be. Everything went smoothly, happened much quicker than we expected, and we were pretty happy with the process. Thanks for advice and good reading while we waited!


----------



## callmechech

callmechech said:


> Home Resort: AKV
> Broker:  https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 10/17/2022
> Offer accepted: 10/19/2022
> Sent to ROFR:  10/20/2022
> Passed ROFR: 11/9/2022
> Closing docs received: 11/16/2022
> Closing docs returned (buyer): 11/17/2022
> Closing docs returned (seller): 11/21/2022
> Closing funds sent: 11/22/2022
> Closing: 11/22/2022
> Deed recorded: 11/29/2022 (finally!)
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Days Total:


Home Resort: AKV
Broker:  https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 10/17/2022
Offer accepted: 10/19/2022
Sent to ROFR:  10/20/2022
Passed ROFR: 11/9/2022
Closing docs received: 11/16/2022
Closing docs returned (buyer): 11/17/2022
Closing docs returned (seller): 11/21/2022
Closing funds sent: 11/22/2022
Closing: 11/22/2022
Deed recorded: 11/29/2022 (finally!)
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 12:5/2022
Points in account: 12/12/2022 (I chatted and were there within 10 mins)

Days Total: 60


----------



## Jack Kerouac

We just closed on 12/06 and received the activation code and member ID emails yesterday. I called yesterday to get our points in our account and the lady I spoke with said they did not have my contract on file yet, so she couldn't add them. She said it normally takes a day or two after the emails go out. I called today and the lady I spoke with told me it normally takes 6-8 weeks for my points to arrive in my account. She did check for me anyways and her supervisor told her to tell me to call back in a week or so. Do I call tomorrow based on the information from the first lady I spoke with yesterday? Or do I give it more time? We are trying to book the Poly LV in August if possible due to the upcoming school year, but our back up dates are in September and we would just take them out for a few days.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Jack Kerouac said:


> We just closed on 12/06 and received the activation code and member ID emails yesterday. I called yesterday to get our points in our account and the lady I spoke with said they did not have my contract on file yet, so she couldn't add them. She said it normally takes a day or two after the emails go out. I called today and the lady I spoke with told me it normally takes 6-8 weeks for my points to arrive in my account. She did check for me anyways and her supervisor told her to tell me to call back in a week or so. Do I call tomorrow based on the information from the first lady I spoke with yesterday? Or do I give it more time? We are trying to book the Poly LV in August if possible due to the upcoming school year, but our back up dates are in September and we would just take them out for a few days.


Wait until tomorrow and try calling again or chat. Make sure you mention that you are trying to book a trip before the 7 month window opens up for other members. It absolutely should not take 6-8 weeks to get your points.


----------



## Jack Kerouac

LadybugsMum said:


> Wait until tomorrow and try calling again or chat. Make sure you mention that you are trying to book a trip before the 7 month window opens up for other members. It absolutely should not take 6-8 weeks to get your points.


Will do. Thank you!


----------



## DonMacGregor

LadybugsMum said:


> Wait until tomorrow and try calling again or chat. Make sure you mention that you are trying to book a trip before the 7 month window opens up for other members. It absolutely should not take 6-8 weeks to get your points.


I think they use the "6 to 8 weeks" line regardless of where you are in the process, as in "It can take a total of 6 to 8 weeks to complete the whole process, from close of contract until points loaded". Out of laziness, or whatever, they give you that line whether you've just closed your resale contract or have already received your membership emails. From memory, the longest I ever waited for points, without any prompts from me, was 19 days (on an add-on contract).


----------



## Nursemanit

Nursemanit said:


> Home Resort: PVB
> Broker: www.DVCStore.com
> Title Company: Harris
> Offer made: 7/3/2022
> Offer accepted: 7/3/2022
> Sent to ROFR: 7/11/2022
> Passed ROFR: 8/03/22
> Closing docs received: Delayed closing until 11/14
> Closing docs returned: 11/14
> Closing:11/14
> Deed recorded:11/15
> Contract Showing on Membership:12/9
> Points in account:12/12


Not bad considering the agreed delay


----------



## Jack Kerouac

So I chatted with a CM today about getting my points loaded. She was able to load them. To my surprise, the contract has 162 points for 2022. The resale contract originally said there were 0. I'll take some free points.


----------



## earfulofmagic

earfulofmagic said:


> Home Resort: BCV
> Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: Oct 14
> Offer accepted: Oct 14
> Sent to ROFR: Oct 19
> Passed ROFR: Nov 9
> Closing docs received: Nov 9
> Closing docs returned: Nov 9 (buyer), Nov 14 (seller)
> Closing: Nov 17
> Deed recorded: Nov 17
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): _waiting_
> Points in account: _waiting_
> 
> *Days Total:
> Offer Made to Passed ROFR: *26 days
> *Passed ROFR to Closing: *8 days
> *Closing to Points in Account: *



All done!

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: Oct 14
Offer accepted: Oct 14
Sent to ROFR: Oct 19
Passed ROFR: Nov 9
Closing docs received: Nov 9
Closing docs returned: Nov 9 (buyer), Nov 14 (seller)
Closing: Nov 17
Deed recorded: Nov 17
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): Dec 2. May have been slightly earlier, was on vacation and didn't check for about a week before this day
Points in account: Dec 14*

*Days Total:* 61
*Offer Made to Passed ROFR:* 26 days
*Passed ROFR to Closing:* 8 days
*Closing to Points in Account:* 27 days

*Didn't bother with chatting or calling in this time, just waited for points to load to see how long it'd take. Not too bad!


----------



## KimMcGowan

Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 10/24
Offer accepted: 10/25
Sent to ROFR: 10/26
Passed ROFR: 11/14
Closing docs received: 11/20
Closing docs returned: 11/21
Closing: 12/19 (We had to wait on the international seller to return paperwork)
Deed recorded:12/20
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):12/22
Points in account: 12/24 (No, I didn’t ask - they just did it quickly!)

Days Total: 61


----------

